# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Творческие музыкальные мастерские > Мастерская  МУЗЫ >  Сценарии, практический материал. Тема 1.

## МУЗОК

Здравствуйте, сударыни и судари (ура, они среди нас тоже есть!) 
Выставляю двадцатиминутную сценку-миниатюру, многое в которой сочинила сама. Были приглашённые артисты, поэтому за максимально короткий срок надо было показать всех детей. Цель была полностью достигнута. Принимайте в копилку.


«НОВОГОДНИЕ ПРИКЛЮЧЕНИЯ 
В ЗИМНЕМ ЛЕСУ»
подг.(лог.) – ст.-подг. гр. 
МДОУ № 312 «Катюша»,
2006г. 
Ёлка стоит на подиуме. Впереди ёлки от потолка до пола по всей ширине зала висит серебряный дождик, скрывающий ёлку.

Дети под м. заходят в зал и образуют круг. 
Р-к:   Золотым огнём сверкает наш уютный светлый зал. 
         Новый год нас приглашает, час для праздника настал. 
Р-к:   На всей земной планете встречают праздник дети – 
         Радостно и весело, с плясками и песнями. 
Р-к:   Сегодня в этом зале расскажем мы о том, 
          Как новогодний праздник приходит в этот дом. 
Р-к:   С волненьем ожидаем прихода мы гостей, 
          И сказочных героев, волшебников, зверей. 
Р-к:   И Дедушку Мороза, конечно, позовём…
         Его мы непременно на праздник в садик ждём. 

«Песенка ребят»м. Корчевского. 

Дети поворачиваются лицом к родителям. 
Р-к:   Новый год – карнавал, мишура, яркий свет.
         Всем друзьям, всем родным говорим мы …
Дети: Привет! 
(под м. дети садятся на стульчики.) 

Звучит музыка. Свет притушить. 
В-ль:   Звуки волшебные вдруг зазвучали, 
          Как колокольчики затрепетали. 
          Ангелы в зал к нам спустились с небес, 
          Детям несут они чудную весть. 

Песня «Радость» и танец Ангелочков,м. Роот. 

Ангел (школьница) волшебной палочкой спускает с потолка конверт.
Ангел: От Деда Мороза примите письмо. 
          В волшебном конверте, ребята, оно. 
          А я улетаю, до встречи, ребята, 
          Письмо вам доставить была очень рада! 

(в-ль притрагивается к конверту, конверт начинает светиться)
В-ль:   Ребята, письмо волшебное, засветилось вдруг! Да это же не      обыкновенное письмо, а говорящее. Послушаем, что прислал нам Дедушка Мороз. 
(звучит текст письма, читает Д.М. в микрофон)
Д.М.:   Знаю, дети, что ждёте давно вы меня, 
            И обещаю, скоро встретимся, друзья. 
            Письмо, когда ангелы мне передали, 
            Сказали мне – нет у вас ёлочки в зале. 
            Увидеться с ёлочкой, дети, хотите? …
            Тогда просто ёлочку вы позовите! 

Выходят 2 р-ка. 
Р-к:   Много-много лет подряд, в прошлом веке, в новом веке 
         Ёлка радует ребят. 
Р-к:   Наши папы, наши мамы, дедушки и бабушки
          Становились в хоровод возле ёлки в Новый год! 
(к ним подходит ещё 1 р-к) 
Р-к:   Без ёлки нам никак нельзя. Что делать будем мы, друзья? 
Маша (с места):   Я знаю, ребята, что делать нам надо! 
Дети:   Маша, Маша, говори, что нам делать, расскажи! 
(дети уходят, а Маша становится в центре зала) 
Маша:   Ёлочку пушистую, красавицу душистую, 
              С зелёными иголками, совсем-совсем не колкими
              В лесу летом я видала, ягоды там собирала. 
(к Маше подходят 2 р-ка) 
Р-к:   Давайте в лес отправимся, мне это очень нравится! 
Р-к:   Кони быстрые нас ждут, они сани повезут.
         Мы поедем с ветерком, с песней звонкой, с огоньком! 

Танцуют все дети
«Саночки» м. А.Филиппенко. 

Сразу же начинает звучать м. снежинок, которые танцуют, выстроившись в линию лицом к родителям.
Дети под муз. строятся за снежинками. Далее, все стихи говорят стоящие друг за другом в несколько рядов, дети. Снежинки под музыку поднимают руки, образуя как бы воротца, через которые проходят участники сценки. 
Миниатюра должна проходить в темпе!!!

 Танцуют Лошадки, за ними Лисы. 
Р-к:   Вот мы в сказочном лесу. Ой, лови, лови лису! 
(лошадки и лисы садятся на места)

Танцуют медведи и волк, за ними Зайцы. 
Р-к:   Зайчик, зайчик поскакал! Он мне лапкой помахал! 
(медведи, затем волк, а следом и зайцы садятся на места)

Танцует Белка. 
Р-к:   Белка прыгает по веткам, несёт шишку своим деткам! 

(Белка садится на место)
Снежинки кружатся вокруг Маши и убегают на места. 

Маша:   Стойте, стойте! Вы куда?.. Разбежались, я одна. 
               Что ж, пойду я по тропинке, ёлка там растёт, в низинке. (уходит) 

Выходят, танцуя, 2 Лисы, ставят 2 стульчика, 
декорированных под снежные пенёчки, танцуют.  

1-я Лиса:   Ах, подружка, ах, подружка! 
2-я Лиса:   Что ты шепчешь там на ушко? 
1-я Лиса:   Дети здесь в лесу гуляют, ель на праздник выбирают.
                 Заяц им решил помочь, и моя сестра не прочь! 
                 Белка песенку им спела, да так ловко, так умело! 
2-я Лиса:   Ах, подружка, нам нет дела, что поёт она умело. 
                 Мы их тоже удивим, в танце лисьем закружим! 
(танцуют)

Маша:   Ребята! Ребята! Идите сюда! Я к ёлочке нашей почти что пришла! 

Под м. выбегает волк
Волк:   Что ты, девочка, раскричалась? Что ты, девочка, расшумелась? 
             Голова моя серая волчья сейчас лопнет, так разболелась! 
             Я голодный, не ел я совсем, и тебя сейчас, девочка, съем! 

(Волк гонится за Машей, затем садится на своё место) 

Маша:   Ой, как быстро я бежала, но куда же я попала? 
            Под сугробом виден дом. Кто же может жить здесь в нём? 

Танец «Плюшевый Мишка» 

Медвежонок:   Мама, папа, к нам опять Маша прибежала, 
                     Скажи, летом ты зачем стульчик мой сломала? 
Мама-медв.:   Супчик Мишин весь до дна в прошлый раз ты съела.
Папа-медв.:   А потом в кровать легла, спать вдруг захотела. 
Маша:   Не сердитесь на меня, добрые медведи. (кланяется)
              Ведь в лесу по делу я. Ёлку ищут дети. 
Медвежонок:   Красивая ёлка в овражке растёт, 
                     Как будто гостей к себе ёлочка ждёт. 
                     В убранстве нарядном блестит мишурой. 
                     Мы ёлочку эту хотим взять домой. 
Мама-медв.:   Ёлочку вы ищете, что ж, поможем вам, 
                    Стройную красавицу отдаём друзьям! 
Маша:   Спасибо! Ребята, идите сюда. 
            Осталось лишь громко сказать нам слова: 
           «Ёлка, ёлка, появись, ёлка, ёлочка, зажгись! »
Дети сидя говорят слова. 

Дождик раздвигается, появляется ёлка. 

Под м. к ёлке выбегают поочерёдно участники сценки, делают 1-2 красивых движения, говорят свои слова и убегают, передавая характер своего персонажа
Волк:   Ой, какая ёлка! Удивили волка! 
Лисы:   Лисам тоже нравится ёлочка-красавица! 
Заяц:   Заинька в ладоши бьёт, скоро, скоро Новый год! 
Белка:   Белки удивились, к ёлочке спустились! 
Папа-медв.:   Медвежата весь народ приглашают в хоровод! 
Маша:   В хоровод вставайте, песню начинайте! 

Песня «Здравствуй, Новый год!» 
Дети садятся. 

ПРЕДСТАВЛЕНИЕ
ПРИГЛАШЁННЫХ АРТИСТОВ.  


Хоровод «Ёлка-ёлочка»м. Попатенко. 

_______________________

От чистого сердца, простыми словами...:smile:

----------

Helenflor (29.09.2016), m-diana-2007 (18.11.2016), neonn1979 (08.11.2017), olga-inku (03.12.2017), tvelen (12.12.2016), Алусик (12.11.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

Сценарий с приглашёнными на утренник артистами, поэтому участвовало О УЖАС!!! три группы деток. Сильно не разбежишься: и детей много, и артисты дали  нам показать себя всего 10 минут!? Конечно, я не уложилась. Для меня - вначале ДЕТИ, а потом артисты... Всю жизнь любила Новый год, а приехала в Ростов, самый лёгкий праздник в подготовке - новогодний (2 хоровода, 2 танца, 5-6 четверостиший...) Сидят дети на стульчиках, когда-никогда артисты их пригласят...И самый стал праздник для меня неинтересный :confused:
Поэтому изголялась, как могла, чтобы деток , а не представление на первый план поставить. Сейчас работаю на частников, и сценарий - мой, и Дед Мороз... Правда, сложность тоже есть: на всех ёлках будет максимум по 10 человек. Но на час материальчик сделала! Попозже , если кого заинтересовала, перешлю.

«В ГОСТИ К ЁЛОЧКЕ СПЕШИМ» 
2 мл. – ср. гр. 
МДОУ № 312 «Катюша»,
2006г. 
Дети ср. гр. вбегают в зал и, сделав круг по залу, садятся на места. Дети мл-ср. гр. цепочкой заходят в зал и садятся на места. Дети 2мл. гр. заходят  в зал цепочкой и становятся в круг.

Р-к (ср.гр.):  Весёлый день, хороший день сегодня к нам пришёл. 
               Сегодня здесь гостей не счесть. Всем очень хорошо! 
Р-к (ср.гр.): Поздравляем с Новым годом всех ребят и всех друзей. 
                  Поздравляем с Новым годом дорогих своих гостей! 

Песня «Праздник, праздник, Новый год» м. Н. Лукониной. 

Дети под муз. садятся на стульчики. 

В-ль:    Какие вы, дети, нарядные, костюмы на всех маскарадные. 
           Петрушки, лисички, зайчата, снежинки, медведи, бельчата. 
           И куклы здесь, и ангелочки. Все нравятся мне очень-очень! 
           Вы танцуете, поёте, ну а сказку в гости ждёте? …(отв.д.)
           Сказка, сказка, отзовись, в гости Дед Мороз, явись! 
(звучит музыка) 
       …Звуки волшебные вдруг зазвучали, как колокольчики затрепетали. 
         Ангелы в зал к нам спустились с небес, детям несут они чудную весть. 

Танец ангелочков «Радуйтесь, люди!» м. З. Роот. 
В конце танца по мановению палочки ангела, сверху спускается на уровень головы взрослого конверт. 
Ангел:   От Деда Мороза примите письмо.
               В волшебном конверте прислал он его. 
               А я улетаю, до встречи, ребята, 
               Письмо вам вручить была очень рада! (уходит) 

(В-ль притрагивается к конверту, конверт начинает светиться.) 
В-ль:   Ребята, письмо волшебное, засветилось вдруг! Да это же не обыкно-  
            венное письмо, а говорящее. Послушаем, что прислал нам Дедушка 
            Мороз…
(в микрофон звучит текст письма)
Д.М.:       …Знаю, дети, что ждёте давно вы меня, 
                 И обещаю, скоро встретимся, друзья! 
                 Письмо, когда ангелы вам передали, 
                 Сказали – нет у вас ёлочки в зале. 
                 Увидеться с ёлочкой дети, хотите? …(отв.д.)
                 Тогда просто ёлочку вы позовите… 

В-ль:    Ребята, позовём ёлочку? …(отв.д.)
Дети:   Ёлка, ёлка, отзовись, перед нами появись! (сл. учатся заранее) 

Дождик, как занавес раздвигается и детям открывается ёлка. 
К ёлке выходят 2 р-ка. 
Р-к (ср.гр.):      У малышек-ребятишек ёлочка большая, 
                       Серебристыми шарами ёлочка сверкает. 
                       Ёлочка-красавица детям очень нравится! 
Р-к (мл.гр.):      Наша ёлка велика, наша ёлка высока! 
                       Выше папы, выше мамы достаёт до потолка! 
(дети садятся)
В-ль:     Посмотрите, дети, выше, посмотрите, дети, ниже. 
            Как красив наряд у ёлки, и не колкие иголки! 
(притрагивается к ёлке) 
           Ой, ребята, здесь игрушка – развесёлый друг Петрушка! 
           Он всегда детей смешит и бубенчиком звенит! 
(раздаётся звон бубенцов). 
           Что за чудо! Вот дела! Вдруг игрушка ожила. 
(звучит муз. В-ль берёт игрушку в руки) 
           …Он рукою всем нам машет. А как пляшет! А как пляшет! 
(в-ль проходит с пляшущим Петрушкой мимо всех детей, делая вид, что Петрушка заставляет её тоже танцевать, ойкает всё время). 
             …Не должен, Петрушка, ты детям мешать, 
               Иди-ка на ёлку, не надо плясать! 
(в-ль делает вид, что возвращает игрушку на ёлку; из-за ёлки выпрыгивает Петрушка с мешочком в руке. В-ль прячет игрушку). 
Петр.:   Не хочу сидеть на месте, буду в зале с вами вместе! 
(становится в центр зала). 
             Я прямо с ёлки спрыгнул – прыг! Такой уж я, друзья, шутник! 
             Привет, друзья! Здорово всем! Вы что, не рады мне совсем?! 
(в-ль предлагает поздороваться с Петрушкой, говорит о нарядной ёлочке). 
Петр.:   Ребята! А почему у вас на ёлочке не горят фонарики? Повторяйте за 
             мной: Раз, два, три! Ёлка-ёлочка, гори! 
(дети повторяют слова, включается иллюминация).
Петр.:   Ой, как здорово, ура! Ну-ка, хлопнем, детвора! 
(дети хлопают , иллюминация гаснет).
(озадаченно)…Да, мы хлопали напрасно – огоньки опять погасли. 
                          Не печальтесь вы, друзья, ёлочку зажгу вам я. 
                          Каблучками мы притопнем (топают)…, 
                          Ручками помашем (машут руками по направлению к ёлке)…,
                          А теперь, друзья, подуем мы на ёлку нашу! 
(дети дуют, ёлка зажигает огни).
В-ль:   Ай да ёлка, просто диво, так нарядна, так красива! 
            Вам, ребята, нравится ёлочка-красавица?.. (отв.д.)
Выходят 2 р-ка ср.гр. 
Р-к:   Здравствуй, ёлочка, наш друг! Собрались мы все вокруг 
          Песни петь и танцевать, дружно Новый год встречать! 
Р-к:   Ёлка, ёлка- ёлочка! Зелёные иголочки! 
         Мы по кругу все пойдём, тебе песенку споём! 

Песня: «Ёлка на опушке». 

(дети садятся). 

В-ль:   Петрушка, а что у тебя в мешочке?.. Конфеты в блестящем кулёчке!!!
Петр.:     Не-ет! В мешочке у меня белая снежинка. 
             Очень лёгкая она, будто бы пушинка. 
             Стоит на неё подуть, она ввысь взлетает, 
             За собою зовёт в путь, в гости приглашает. 
(Петрушка дует на снежинку, снежинка «летит» к р-ку). 
        …Ой, снежинка, ты куда мои ноги привела? 
(берёт р-ка за руку)
        …Что ж, дружочек, выходи, и стишок нам расскажи. 
Р-к:   Лучше нету нашей ёлки, у кого не спрашивай.
          Хороши на ней иголки, дождиком украшены. 
Петр.:   Опять снежинка ввысь взлетела, к кому теперь ты полетела? 
           …Что ж, дружочек, выходи, и стишок нам расскажи. 
Р-к:    Наша ёлка засверкала – это праздника начало! 
         Скоро Дед Мороз придёт, станет с нами в хоровод! 
Петр.:    И вновь снежинка ввысь взлетела, куда теперь ты полетела? 
             Ну-ка, Белка, выходи, и стишок нам расскажи. 
Белка:     Все поют и веселятся, водят шумный хоровод, 
              Мы встречаем нынче праздник, этот праздник – Новый год! 
Петр.:   Ты, снежинка, лети, к зайчику меня веди. 
Заяц:   Что такое Новый год? Это всё наоборот: 
            Ёлки в комнате растут, белки  шишек не грызут, 
            Зайцы рядом с волком на колючей ёлке! 
Петр.:   Ой, снежинка меня к медвежонку подвела.
            Медвежонок, выходи, и стишок нам расскажи. 
Медв.:   Мягко светятся иголки, хвойный дух идёт от ёлки. 
              Ветви слабо шелестят, бусы яркие блестят. 
              И качаются игрушки, и сосульки, и хлопушки! 
Петр.:    Ты, снежинка, куда мои ноги привела? 
             Куколка-красавица, ты снежинке нравишься. 
             Ну, скорее, выходи, и стишок нам расскажи. 
Кукла:   Дед Мороз придёт сегодня к нам на праздник новогодний, 
               Будет с нами петь, плясать, всем подарки раздавать! 
Петр.:   Опять снежинка ввысь взлетела, к кому теперь ты полетела? 
(выводит неск. ч-к детей-Петрушек). 

Петр.:   Ах, ребята, хороши, ах, как вы пригожи! 
             В разноцветных колпачках на меня похожи! 
Р-к:   Мы весёлые игрушки, а зовут нас всех Петрушки! 
Петр.:   Вот так штука! Вы Петрушки!!! Дам я вам по погремушке: 
             Чур, ребята, не зевайте и со мною поиграйте. 

Танец-игра «Весёлые Петрушки»
(в конце танца Петрушка-взр. говорит: 
«Очень ловкие Петрушки, разобрали погремушки.
                          Убегайте от меня, буду догонять вас я!»,
          дети-Петрушки убегают и садятся на места).

Петр.:   Ой, снежинка, ты, куда мои ноги увела? 

(в-ль вместе сПетрушкой-взр. идут к двери;
Петрушка-взр. причитает, ойкает и выбегает из зала). 
в-ль сажает на ёлку игрушку-Петрушку). 
В-ль:   Убежал Петрушка! А волшебную снежинку оставил! 
            Опять снежинка ввысь взлетела и к ребятам полетела. 
Р-к (мл.):     Ах, какой снежок пушистый, прямо в руку он ложится. 
                   Все снежиночки резные. Все ажурные, сквозные. 
Снежинка:   Мы белые снежиночки, летим, летим, летим. 
                  На новогоднем празднике мы танцевать хотим. 

Танц снежинок 
(в конце танца Метелица говорит слова)
Метелица (ср.)        Снежиночки, снежинки, белые пушинки.
                             По дороге летите, от Метелицы бегите!
(снежинки разлетаются). 

В-ль подходит к детям и предлагает им почитать стихи. 

Р-к:   Скоро Дед Мороз придёт, нам подарки принесёт 
          А пока его мы ждём, мы стихи сейчас прочтём! 
Р-к (мл.):      Ёлочку-красавицу в гости пригласили, 
                   Ёлочку-красавицу сами нарядили! 
Р-к:    Заплясали наши ножки и захлопали ладошки. 
          Веселится детвора, будет пляска до утра! 
Медведь (ср.):   Ой, куда же я забрался? Может, это снится мне? 
                            Я гулять не собирался, спал в берлоге в тишине. 
                            И откуда ёлка эта, мне, медведю, невдомёк. 
                            Сколько шума, сколько света, спрячусь лучше в уголок! 
В-ль:     Милый Мишка! Погоди, никуда не уходи,
            Вместе с куклой попляшите, детвору повеселите! 

«Мишка с куклой пляшут полечку».

Р-к:   Где же бродит наш весёлый, добрый Дедушка Мороз? 
         Ах, обидно мне до слёз: где ты, где ты, Дед Мороз? 
         Дед Мороз, ау! Ау! Слышишь, я тебя зову?!

В-ль:   Пока Дедушку мы ждём, хоровод свой заведём. 

Хоровод «Наступил Новый год» м. Н. Лукониной. 

К ёлке выходит Заяц.

Заяц:   Возле ёлочки сегодня мы при всём честном народе 
            Для гостей и для ребят спляшем полечку зайчат! 

Танец зайчат. 


Р-к: В домике снежном Снегурка живёт, зайцам и белочкам песню поёт. 
      Лес в серебристый снежок убрала и к деткам в гости на праздник пришла. 
Р-к:  Возле ёлки нашей весело мы пляшем.
       Ты, Снегурка, улыбнись, со мной в танце закружись! 
(кружатся под музыку). 
Р-к: Вокруг ёлочки нарядной мы танцуем и поём.
       К себе гостя ожидаем. Дедушку Мороза ждём. 

ПРЕДСТАВЛЕНИЕ АРТИСТОВ.

Песня «Ёлочка» м. М. Красева. 

(стихи Деду Морозу) 
Р-к: Кто пришёл? Что принёс? Знаем мы – Дед Мороз! 
       Он седой, с бородой, он наш гость дорогой! 
Р-к: К нам под Новый год стучится добрый Дедушка Мороз. 
       Он снежинками искрится, он сосульками оброс! 
Р-к: Дед Мороз! У тебя румянец яркий, борода как белый мех, 
       Интересные подарки приготовил ты для всех! 

Р-к: Дружно мы тебя встречаем, с Дед Морозом мы друзья. 
       Жаль, поить горячим чаем гостя нашего нельзя! 
Р-к: Добрый Дедушка Мороз привёз снега целый воз. 
       Слышим мы его смешок: «Я и вам принёс мешок!»

Дед Мороз предлагает поиграть в снежки. 
СЛОВА ПЕСЕН. 

«Праздник, праздник, Новый год!» 

1 «Праздник, праздник, Новый год в гости к нам уже идёт!» – 2раза. 
(хлопают) 
Проигрыш: 1ч.-кружатся лодочками, 2ч.-хлопают. 
2 «Мы танцуем и поём, в гости ёлочку мы ждём!» – 2раза.
(идут по кругу) 
Проигрыш – повтор. 
3 «Мы танцуем и поём, Дедушку Мороза ждём!» – 2раза. 
(пружинка) 
Проигрыш – повтор. 

«Наступил Новый год!» 

1   « Наступил Новый год! Водят дети хоровод!» - идут в хороводе, 
    « Озорную полечку спляшем мы у ёлочки!» - хлопают, стоя лицом к ёлке. 
Проигрыш:
1ч.-лодочками кружатся, 2ч.-хлопают, стоя лицом в круг. 
2  «Наступил Новый год! Водят дети хоровод!» - идут в хороводе, 
   «Ёлочка лесная в огоньках сверкает!» - «фонарики», стоя лицом в круг. 
Проигрыш – повтор. 
3  «Наступил Новый год! Водят дети хоровод!» - идут в хороводе, 
   «Пляшем, веселимся, у ёлочки кружимся!» - пружинка. 
Проигрыш – повтор. 

Пляска Петрушек. 

1  Мы по кругу бежим, погремушкой звеним. 
   Динь-динь-динь! Динь-динь-динь!  - стоят, потряхивают погремушками.
Проигрыш – бегут, звеня погремушками. 
2  Сядем тихо посидим, погремушкой постучим.
   Динь-динь-динь! Динь-динь-динь!  - сидя, ударяют ручкой погр. о пол. 
Проигрыш – повтор. 
3 Погремушки не звенят и детей не веселят. 
   Да-да-да! Да-да-да!  - спрятать руки за спину, слегка раскачиваться. 
Проигрыш – повтор. 
4 Погремушка лежит, погремушка не звенит. 
   Да-да-да! Да-да-да!  - покачивая вытянутыми руками, показыв. на погрем. 
ПЕТРУШКА:   1-2-3! Погремушку подними!  - дети высоко подним. погр. 
ПЕТРУШКА:   Очень ловкие Петрушки! Разобрали погремушки. 
                           Убегайте от меня, догонять вас буду я!

----------

larisakoly (09.10.2016), luisa (15.10.2016), Алусик (12.11.2017), Лариса Антонова (06.11.2016), нутя (17.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

«Ёлочкины гости» Н.год- 2005.
Старшая – Подготовительная группы.
Д/С № 312 «Катюша». г. Ростов-на-Дону.
Под музыку дети подскоками вбегают в зал и образуют круг.

ВЕД.  Снова гости в зале нашем, мы спешим поздравить всех.
          Пусть придут в году грядущем к вам удача и успех.
           Пусть для вас, людей хороших, не боящихся забот, 
           Будет он не просто новый, а счастливый Новый год!
           Любой  из нас, конечно, ждёт весёлый праздник Новый год, 
           Но больше всех на свете ждут этот праздник дети.
РЕБ.   Весёлый день, хороший день сегодня к нам пришёл.
           Сегодня здесь гостей не счесть. Всем очень хорошо!
РЕБ.   У всех ребят глаза блестят, веселью нет преград.
           И очень ёлочкин наряд все рассмотреть хотят.
ВЕД.  Что ж, давайте друг за другом вокруг ёлочки пойдём,
           О красавице зелёной речь сейчас мы поведём.

Дети под тихую музыку идут вокруг ёлки. На повтор музыки, продолжают двигаться по кругу, а один из детей читает четверостишие:

РЕБ.  Что за чудо наша ёлка! Разбегаются глаза. 
          Мишурой блестят иголки. Вот так ёлочка-краса!

С окончанием звучания музыки, дети останавливаются.

РЕБ.  Собрала друзей, подруг замечательная ёлка, 
          Как блестит её  наряд! Снег искрится на иголках.
РЕБ.  Зелена, красива, высока, стройна, 
          Из лесу на праздник к нам пришла она.
РЕБ.  Очень мы старались, наряжая ёлочку.
          Нет свободной у неё ни одной иголочки!
РЕБ.  Здравствуй, ёлка дорогая, здравствуй, здравствуй, Новый год!
          Старый год мы провожаем и заводим хоровод!

Песня «Новогодняя» м. Когана. (Гусельки)

РЕБ.  Ёлочка наша нарядна, пышна, только огнями не светит она!
РЕБ.  Чтобы ёлка встрепенулась, поглядела веселей, 
          Всем ребятам улыбнулась, огоньки зажжём на ней!
РЕБ.  Девочки и мальчики! Дружно скажем с вами:
          Ёлочка любимая, ты зажгись огнями!
ДЕТИ. Ёлочка любимая, ты зажгись огнями!
ВЕД.  Очень тихо говорите. Мамы, детям помогите!
РЕБ.   Скажем, мамы, с полной силой:
          Стань же, ёлочка, красивой!
ДЕТИ. Стань же, ёлочка, красивой!
ВЕД.  Всё же тихо, всё же слабо. Папам с нами крикнуть надо.
РЕБ.  Папы, мамы, не молчите, вместе с нами говорите.
          Скажем громко: Раз! Два! Три! Чудо-ёлочка, гори!
ДЕТИ. Раз! Два! Три! Чудо-ёлочка, гори!

Огни на ёлке зажигаются.

ВЕД.  Мы не зря старались с вами, ёлка вспыхнула огнями!

Огни на ёлке начинают мигать, свет пригасить.

ЁЛОЧКА. Здравствуйте, мои друзья! Всех вас рада видеть я!
                  Вот Данила, Маша, Саша, Коля, Катя и Наташа
                  Настя, Ваня и Матвей, жаль, не  помню всех детей.
ВЕД.  Дети, Ёлочке подскажем, как зовут вас, громко скажем.
           Лишь скажу я: раз-два-три! Своё имя …говори!

Дети говорят Ёлочке хором каждый своё имя, если получилось тихо, ведущий говорит, что ёлочка не всех детей услышала и просит ещё раз детей назвать себя .(1-2-3! Своё имя…говори!)

 ЁЛОЧКА.  Ах, спасибо, дети, вам, рада я таким друзьям!
                    Были бы у Ёлочки ножки, побежала бы я по дорожке. 
                    Заплясала бы я вместе с вами, застучала бы я каблучками!
Включается полный свет.
ВЕД. Необычно всё сегодня в этот праздник новогодний.
          Ель волшебная стоит, мишурой, дождём блестит.
РЕБ.  Ёлка, ёлка-ёлочка, зелёные иголочки!
          Стала ты ещё красивей, стала ты ещё чудесней!
          В этот долгожданный праздник мы тебя согреем песней!

Песня «Новогодняя хороводная»м. Штерн.

ВЕД.  Ёлочка будет огнями гореть, сядем вокруг на неё посмотреть.

Дети под музыку садятся на стульчики. 
Гаснет свет и иллюминация, светит одна ёлка.

ЁЛКА.  Спасибо, ребята! 
             Поздравляю с Новым годом, настоящим волшебством!
             Вы его не замечаете, потому что засыпаете.
             Ровно в полночь – дин-дин-дон! – раздаётся тихий звон.
             Это СКАЗКА в дом приходит, хороводы тихо водит.
             Если, дети, вы не спите, то за нею подглядите.
ВЕД.  Ёлка, ёлка, мы не спим, мы за сказкой подглядим.
ДЕТИ.  Сказка, сказка, мы не спим, за тобою подглядим! 

 Под ёлкой включаются синие лампы с отражателем.
Слышно завывание вьюги.

ВЕД.  Сказка началась, ребята. Тёмный лес, снега, метель. 
           Вечер зимний, новогодний…запушилась даже ель, – 
           В белом вся она сегодня.  Ни дороги, ни пути…
           В царство Дедушки Мороза бедной Маше не пройти.

(Здесь, и далее музыка и движение присутствуют в каждом действии и у каждого персоножа )

МАША.  Я сегодня рано встала, в снежный лес я побежала, 
                Чтобы ёлочку найти, в детский садик отнести. 

Маша оглядывается по сторонам.

МАША.  Много ёлок в снежной чаще, только нету подходящей.
                Даже выбрать не могу. Спит зелёный бор в снегу.

Выбегают снежинки.

«Танец Снежинок» м. Жилинского.

МАША.  Покружились, поплясали, ни словечка не сказали.
                Я одна…В лесной глуши тихо-тихо, ни души.
                Где вы, звёзды? Посветите, путь мне к ёлке укажите!
1-я ЗВЁЗДОЧКА.  Здесь мы, Маша, мы летим, в небе мы  играем, 
                          И всем жителям лесным путь мы освещаем!

Синие лампы выключаются. У звёздочек горят огоньки.

«Танец Звёздочек» м. Моцарта. 

Включается иллюминация, синие лампы.

2-я ЗВЁЗДОЧКА.  Маша! Путь мы осветили, снег в лесу позолотили.
                               До свиданья! В добрый час! Не заблудишься сейчас!
МАША.  Вот уж вечер настаёт. Ой! Сюда кто-то идёт!
ЛИСА.    Здравствуй, Маша, ты куда? Иль случилася беда? 
                За тобой давно слежу, дай, тебя я провожу!
                Размету хвостом дорожки, не устанут твои ножки.
МАША.  Нет уж, Лисонька моя! Правда, хвост – краса твоя, 
                Да боюсь, хвостом обманешь, и возьмёшь к себе заманишь!
                Слишком ты, Лиса, хитра. Подожду здесь до утра. 
ЛИСА.  Да я не зла, не укушу. Я Новый год встречать спешу. 

Выходят медведи. 

1-й МЕДВ.  Здравствуй, Машенька, братишку и меня зовут все Мишкой.
2-й МЕДВ.  Хочешь с нами посмеяться, поиграть, позабавляться? 
МАША.  Нет, играть я не хочу, ёлку я в лесу ищу
1-я БЕЛКА.  Маша! Маша! Погоди! Никуда не уходи!
                      Будем с тобой веселиться, в прятки играть и кружиться!
МАША.  Не могу с вами я покружиться, меня ждут – я должна торопиться.
2-я БЕЛКА.   Ты не волнуйся, Машенька, здесь не бывать беде! 
                         Мы к ёлочке зелёной укажем путь тебе.

Появляются Зайцы, испуганно оглядываются по сторонам.

1-й ЗАЯЦ.  Мы зайчики-мигайчики, на праздник мы спешим, 
                    Мы зайчики-мигайчики, от страха мы дрожим.
ПЕТУШОК.  Ку-ка-ре-ку! Ку-ка-ре-ку! На праздник тоже я спешу!
                       Волчище гонится за мной и хочет взять меня с собой!

Зайцы и Петушок прячутся за Машу.

2-й ЗАЯЦ.  Бежит волчище! Ой, беда! Спасайтесь, братцы, кто куда! 
ВОЛК.  Передохну немного и силы сберегу, 
              Ну, а потом в дорогу. На ёлку я бегу! 
МАША.  Звери, что вы там дрожите? Волк ведь добрый, выходите!
ВОЛК.  Здравствуй, девочка хорошая. Ёлка ждёт нас всех пригожая.
              В детском садике она дожидается тебя. 
              Дед Мороз её прислал и лесных гостей позвал.
              Провожу всех вас я к ней. Ну, шагайте веселей! 

Хоровод «Звери на ёлке» м. Вихаревой.

Включается яркий свет. Участники сценки выстраиваются полукругом.

ЛИСА.  Где тут будет зимний бал? Где тут будет карнавал? 
ПЕТУШОК.  Где огни сверкают ярко?  Где готовят всем подарки? 
1-й ЗАЯЦ.  Это здесь детский сад? 
2-й ЗАЯЦ.  Это здесь ждут зверят? 
1-я БЕЛКА.  Мы по лесу долго шли, и на ёлочку пришли.
2-я БЕЛКА.  Открывайте шире двери, к вам спешат лесные звери! 
ВОЛК.  Вы не бойтесь, дети, нас. Все мы добрые сейчас. 
РЕБ.  Скажите нам, милые звери, а если мы вам поверим, 
           Вы здесь не будете драться, царапаться и кусаться? 
1-йМЕДВ.  Ну что вы, разве мы не знаем? Мы никого не обижаем!
2-й МЕДВ.  Здесь, на празднике на вашем вместе с вами мы попляшем. 

«Новогодняя полечка - приглашение» м. Спадавеккиа.

РЕБ.  Мы здесь пляшем и поём, и стихи читаем.
          Дедушку Мороза ждём, он придёт к нам, знаем.
ВЕД.  Да, дети,  Дедушке Морозу прийти уже давно пора. 
           Ребята, мы немедля ни минутки все крикнем: Дед Мороз, иди сюда!
ДЕТИ.  Дед Мороз, иди сюда!
ВЕД.  Чтобы Дедушка Мороз быстрее нашёл к нам дорогу, давайте устроим 
           Метель и вьюгу, они помогут нас найти. Мальчики, вы будете
           изображать вьюгу: У-у-у-у-у!  Попробуйте повторить.

Мальчики повторяют за ведущим. 

ВЕД.  Девочки, а вы будете шуршать как метель: Ш-ш-ш-ш-ш! Повторите!

Девочки повторяют.

ВЕД.  А теперь все вместе! 

Дети изображают вьюгу и метель. 

ВЕД.  Вот как вьюги и метели закружили, завертели.
           Будем мы ногами топать, будем мы руками хлопать.
           Дед Мороз услышит нас – вмиг появится сейчас! 
ДЕТИ (топают и хлопают).  Что-то мёрзнут щёки, нос, 
                                                 Видно, близко Дед Мороз!

Повторяют ещё раз. Ведущий спрашивает в конце:  Кто? 

ДЕТИ.  Дед Мороз!                      
ДЕД МОРОЗ (в микрофон). Эге-гей! Иду! Иду! Вас услышал! Я спешу!

Дед Мороз входит под музыку в зал.

ЭСТРАДНО-ЦИРКОВОЕ ПРЕДСТАВЛЕНИЕ. 

После того, как Дед Мороз пригласит детей в хоровод:
Песня «В лесу родилась ёлочка» м. Бекман.

ВЕД.  Дед Мороз, твоя рукавица? Так догоняй её скорей!

Игра «Догони рукавицу» 1 круг. 

ВЕД.  Дедушка Мороз, а мы тебя из круга не выпустим!

Игра «Не выпустим!»

Включаются проекторы, направленные на зеркальный шар.

ВЕД.  Ой, как стало хорошо, вдруг пушистый снег пошёл, 
           И ребята очень рады – поиграть в снежки им надо.

Игра в снежки.

Дети садятся. 

ВЕД.  Дед Мороз, устал с дороги? Посиди у ёлки тут, 
           Отдохнут покуда ноги, дети нам стихи прочтут. 


Выходят 4 ребёнка.

1-й РЕБ.  Был когда-то, Дед Мороз, ты ребёнком малым.
                Жил в избушке ледяной со своею мамой.
2-й РЕБ.  Мама – строгая Зима, землю холодила.
                 Мама – строгая Зима, сыну говорила:
3-й РЕБ.  Снегом землю укрывай, песни ёлкам напевай!
                 Время шло, и мальчик рос. Вот каким стал Дед Мороз!
4-й РЕБ.  С давних пор он знает сам, без подарков грустно нам.
                 И лишь Новый год идёт, он подарки нам несёт.  


ВЕД.  Милый Дедушка Мороз, ты подарки детям нёс.
           Где они лежат сейчас?  Ждём подарки целый час!
РЕБ.  Наш любимый Дед Мороз не морозит детям нос.
          От веселья нам с ним жарко, он принёс мешок подарков. 
РЕБ.  Дед Мороз стоит у ёлки, пряча в бороду смешок, 
          Не томи нас слишком долго, покажи, где твой мешок?  
ДЕД МОРОЗ.  Ой! А мешка-то и нет! Ах вы, озорники! Спрятали подарочки            
                         под стулья!(ищет мешок между детьми, под их стульчиками, за стульчиками). Мешок большой! Куда же вы могли его спрятать? Раз мешок  большой, значит, и спрятать его можно только под большие стулья!
(ищет мешок среди родителей). Признавайтесь, сладкоежки, куда спрятали подарки? Не брали? Я вам верю.
                         Ведь мешок мой не простой, а волшебный, озорной!       
                         Стоит мне лишь постучать (стучит посохом), 
                         И мешок сюда позвать: Льдинки! Сосульки! Град и снежок!
                         Выйди сюда мой волшебный мешок!

Приплясывая, выходит Мешок.

ДЕД МОРОЗ.  Ты куда запропастился? 
МЕШОК.  Путешествовать пустился! 
ДЕД МОРОЗ.  Должен ты стоять на месте, иль ходить со мною вместе!
МЕШОК.  А сегодня Новый год! Будет всё наоборот! Ха-ха-ха-ха!

Дед Мороз гоняется за Мешком, Мешок убегает за дверь.

 ДЕД МОРОЗ (топает). Снег, пурга, сосульки, град!
                                           Стой на месте, говорят!

ПОМОЩНИКИ (кричат от двери).  Поймали! Вот он! Не убежал!

РАЗДАЮТСЯ ПОДАРКИ.

ДЕД МОРОЗ.  Мы вас, дети поздравляем, мира и добра желаем!
                          Что б звенел всегда ваш смех, с Новым годом всех, всех, всех!

По желанию – фотографирование с Дедом Морозом.
(Музыкальный руководитель – Мирзоева М. А.)

----------

luisa (15.10.2016), m-diana-2007 (18.11.2016), moderm (07.11.2016), Valeksi (03.03.2018), Алусик (12.11.2017), Лариса Антонова (05.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

«Здравствуй, ёлочка!» Н.год-2005.
Средние группы.
Д/С№312 «Катюша» г. Ростов-на-Дону.

Дети заходят в зал под музыку и останавливаются в хороводе. 

ВЕД.  Что за гостья к нам явилась, не видали мы такой.
       Вся украшена шарами и сверкает мишурой? 

(Дети отвечают: Ёлка!)

РЕБ.  Нам праздник весёлый зима принесла – 
          Зелёная ёлка к нам в гости пришла! 
РЕБ.  Будет весело ребятам, в гости ёлочка пришла.
          На ней бус блестящих много, и сосулек из стекла!
РЕБ.  Наша ёлка велика, наша ёлка высока!
          Выше папы, выше мамы достаёт до потолка! 
РЕБ.  Пахнет наша ёлочка и снежком и смолкой, 
          И наряд у ёлочки, ну совсем не колкий. 
ВЕД.  Мы пойдём вокруг красавицы, ведь наряд её вам нравится
Дети под музыку идут вокруг ёлочки, воспитатель обращает внимание детей на убранство ёлки. Затем читает текст:

ВЕД.  Посмотрите, дети, выше. Посмотрите, дети, ниже.
           Сколько здесь висит игрушек, колокольчиков, хлопушек! 

. По окончании звучания музыки, хоровод останавливается.

ВЕД.  Дорогие гости, дорогие дети! 
          С Новым годом вас, друзья! С праздником богатым! 
          Счастья, радости желаю взрослым и ребятам!
РЕБ.  С Новым счастьем, с Новым годом! Всех поздравим, а потом
          Мы походим хороводом и станцуем, и споём. 
РЕБ.  Засверкай, огнями, ёлка, нас на праздник позови.
          Все желания исполни, все мечты осуществи!
ВЕД.  Ребята! Мы любуемся ёлочкой, а знаете, что мы забыли сделать? 
           Поздороваться с ёлкой! А как можно поздороваться с ёлкой? 

Дети предлагают свои варианты приветствия. Затем, по указанию воспитателя читают стихи.  

РЕБ.  Здравствуй, ёлочка лесная, серебристая, густая, 
          Ты под солнышком росла, и на праздник к нам пришла! 
          Ты пришла на радость детям, Новый год с тобой мы встретим. 
РЕБ.  Здравствуй, ёлка дорогая, снова ты в гостях у нас.
          Огоньки пусть засверкают на густых твоих ветвях. 
РЕБ.  Будем петь и веселиться. Будем Новый год встречать.
          Мы захлопаем в ладошки, гостей просим помогать.

ДЕТИ (хлопают).  Здравствуй, здравствуй, ёлочка, зелёные иголочки. 
                                 Зажгись огнями разными, зелёными и красными! 
                                 Раз! Два! Три! Наша ёлочка, свети! 

Включается ёлка и вся иллюминация. Свет гаснет.

ЁЛКА.  Здравствуйте, мои друзья! Рада видеть всех вас я! 
              Я росла в лесу дремучем , где шумит метелица, 
              Я стройная, нарядная, я ёлочка – затейница! 
              Вы будете со мной играть? (ответ детей) А петь? (ответ детей)
              А плясать? (ответ детей) А скучать? (ответ детей) 
              Будем петь, и веселиться, водить с вами хоровод.
              Что за праздник мы встречаем, отвечайте! 
ДЕТИ.  Новый год! 

Включается свет. 

РЕБ.  Будем дружно мы плясать, песни петь, стихи читать, 
          Чтобы ёлка захотела в гости к нам прийти опять.
РЕБ.  Огоньками яркими ёлочка, свети! 
          Песенку послушай, пляску посмотри!

«Ёлка на опушке» 

Дети  садятся на стульчики. 

ВЕД.  Теперь, ребята, отдохнём и сказку в гости позовём.
           Все тихонечко сидите и внимательно смотрите…(гаснет свет)
           В зале свет вдруг погас, начинаем наш рассказ…

(Далее, герои всегда выходят под музыку, танцуя)


Выходит Петушок. Включается свет. 

ПЕТУШОК.  Всем – привет! Я петушок, золотой гребешок. 
                       Хвостик мой узорами, сапоги со шпорами.
                       Раньше всех я встаю, громко песни пою. 
                       Ку-ка-ре-ку! Ку-ка-ре-ку! Ку-ка-ре-ку! 

Прыгают Зайчата.

1-й ЗАЯЦ.  Петушок, петушок, золотой гребешок, разбуди ты нас, дружок! 
2-й ЗАЯЦ.  Надо нам пораньше встать, в Новый год гостей встречать.
3-й ЗАЯЦ.  Я капусту нашинкую и грибочков насолю. 
4-й ЗАЯЦ.  Я салфетки постираю, снежок в доме подмету.
5-й ЗАЯЦ.  В гости ждём тебя, дружок, голосистый петушок! 
ПЕТУШОК.  Ку-ка-ре-ку! Ладно, ладно, разбужу! 

Выбегают Лисички.  

1-я ЛИСА.  Петушок, петушок, золотой гребешок,  разбуди ты нас, дружок!
2-я ЛИСА.  Надо нам пораньше встать, Новый год идти встречать!
3-я ЛИСА.  Шубку надо мне почистить, причесать вот хвостик лисий.
ПЕТУШОК.  Ку-ка-ре-ку! Ладно, ладно, разбужу! 

Скачут Белочки и Ежи.  

1-я БЕЛКА. Петушок, петушок, золотой гребешок,  разбуди ты нас, дружок.
2-я БЕЛКА.  Мы должны пораньше встать, Новый год идём встречать. 
3-я БЕЛКА.  Подарки зайцам мы несём, в тележке всё мы повезём.
1-й ЁЖ.  Мы с ежом-братишкой принесём им шишки. 
ПЕТУШОК.  Ку-ка-ре-ку! Ладно, ладно, разбужу! 

Переваливаясь, идут Медведи. 

1-й МЕДВ.  Петушок, петушок, золотой гребешок, разбуди ты нас, дружок! 
2-й МЕДВ.  Мы хотим пораньше встать, в Новый год хотим плясать.
ПЕТУШОК.  Ку-ка-ре-ку! Ладно, ладно, разбужу! 

Выключается свет и ёлка. Горит иллюминация. Звучит колыбельная музыка, 
Петушок спит. Включается ёлка. Выбегает Снежинка.  

СНЕЖИНКА.  Где вы, милые подружки? Потанцуем на опушке, 
                          В Новый год укроем землю одеялом нежным, 
                         Мы украсим  всё в лесу платьем белоснежным!                                                  

«Танец Снежинок» м. Моцарта.

  Звучит плясовая музыка. Включается свет. Петушок просыпается.  

ПЕТУШОК.  Ку-ка-ре-ку! Пора вставать! Новый год идти встречать!  
                       У Зайчишек – Новый год! Будут танцы, хоровод! 
                       На крылечке у дверей зайцы  ждут к себе гостей!       

У ёлки стоят Зайцы. К ним подходят Медведи.

3-Й МЕДВ.  Мёду сладкого бочонок еле тащит Медвежонок.
МЕДВЕЖОНОК.  Не подарок – просто клад, каждый мёду всегда рад!
6-й ЗАЯЦ.  БЛАГОДАРНЫ, Мишки, вам, очень рады мы гостям! 

Зайцы кланяются. Бегут Белки и Ежи. 

4-я БЕЛКА.  По тропинке, из глуши, в гости к зайчикам спешим. 
2-й ЁЖ.  От Белок яблоки в тележке, от Ежей вот вам орешки.
7-й Заяц.  Белочки, спасибо вам. Очень рады мы гостям! 
8-й ЗАЯЦ. Рады мы и вам Ежи, вкусны орешки, хороши! 

Зайцы кланяются. Выходят Лисички. 

4-я ЛИСА.  Я для зайкиных друзей наловила карасей. 
9-й ЗАЯЦ.  Что за умница Лисица! В праздник рыбка пригодится!  

Зайцы кланяются. Идёт Петушок. 

ПЕТУШОК.  Ку-ка-ре-ку! Скок-скок! Поскок! 
                       Вот и я Петушок, Золотой гребешок! 
                      Прискакал я к вам на ёлку, погрызите, вот, морковку! 
10-й ЗАЯЦ.  Петушок, благодарим, вместе мы её съедим! 

Зайцы кланяются. 

ЗАЙЦЫ.  А сейчас мы  гости вас приглашаем всех на пляс! 

«Пляска лесных зверят» м. Гомоновой. 

ВЕД.  Ребята! Пора бы и Деду Морозу прийти, 
           Да, видно, к нам в садик дорогу  не может найти. 
ПЕТРУШКА. А Деду Морозу помогут дорогу 
                        Найти озорные Петрушки! 
                        Услышит Петрушек он сразу, как только 
                        Возьмём в руки мы погремушки! 

«Новогодний хоровод » м. Лукониной. 

В зал вбегает маленький Дед Мороз.

МОРОЗ.  Вот и я, Дед Мороз, гость ваш новогодний.
                 От меня не прячьте нос, добрый я сегодня!
ВЕД.  Ой, какой же ты маленький…
МОРОЗ.  Это не беда, Зима впереди, я ещё могу подрасти! 
                 Буду я в сугробе спать, чур, ребята, не зевать.
                 Громко, громко говори: 
                 Вьюга, вьюга, помети, Дед Мороз большой расти!     

Гаснет свет. Мороз прячется в сугроб.  Дети говорят слова: Вьюга, вьюга, помети, Дед Мороз большой расти! Воспитатель предлагает детям подуть, чтобы намести сугробы снега, изобразить вьюгу: У-у-у-у! Затем дети ещё раз говорят слова: Вьюга, вьюга, помети, Дед Мороз большой расти!  Воспитатель подходит к сугробу и 2 раза говорит слова: Дед Мороз, проснись, проснись…К нам на ёлку торопись!  Просит детей сказать эти слова вместе с ней очень громко, чтобы Дедушка Мороз из-под снега услышал, что его зовут: Дед Мороз, проснись, проснись…К нам на ёлку торопись!

ДЕД МОРОЗ (в микрофон). Эге-гей! Иду! Иду! Вас услышал! Я спешу!

Дед Мороз выходит под музыку из сугроба.


ЭСТРАДНО-ЦИРКОВОЕ ПРЕДСТАВЛЕНИЕ
После того, как Дед Мороз пригласит детей в хоровод:

Песня «Ёлочка» м. Красева. 

ВЕД.  Дед Мороз, твоя рукавица? Так догоняй её скорей!

Игра «Догони рукавицу» 1 круг. 

ВЕД.  Дедушка Мороз, а мы тебя из круга не выпустим!

Игра «Не выпустим!»

Включаются проекторы, направленные на зеркальный шар.

ВЕД.  Ой, как стало хорошо, вдруг пушистый снег пошёл, 
           И ребята очень рады – поиграть в снежки им надо.

Игра в снежки.

Дети садятся. 

ВЕД.  Дед Мороз, устал с дороги? Посиди у ёлки тут, 
           Отдохнут покуда ноги, дети нам стихи прочтут. 

Чтение стихов (4-6детей)


ВЕД.  Милый Дедушка Мороз, ты подарки детям нёс.
           Где они лежат сейчас?  Ждём подарки целый час!
РЕБ.  Наш любимый Дед Мороз не морозит детям нос.
          От веселья нам с ним жарко, он принёс мешок подарков. 
РЕБ.  Дед Мороз стоит у ёлки, пряча в бороду смешок, 
          Не томи нас слишком долго, покажи, где твой мешок?  
ДЕД МОРОЗ.  Ой! А мешка-то и нет! Ах вы, озорники! Спрятали подарочки            
                         под стулья!(ищет мешок между детьми, под их стульчиками, за стульчиками). Мешок большой! Куда же вы могли его спрятать? Раз мешок  большой, значит, и спрятать его можно только под большие стулья!
(ищет мешок среди родителей). Признавайтесь, сладкоежки, куда спрятали подарки? Не брали? Я вам верю.
                         Ведь мешок мой не простой, а волшебный, озорной!        
                         Стоит мне лишь постучать (стучит посохом), 
                         И мешок сюда позвать: Льдинки! Сосульки! Град и снежок!
                         Выйди сюда мой волшебный мешок!

Приплясывая, выходит Мешок.

ДЕД МОРОЗ.  Ты куда запропастился? 
МЕШОК.  Путешествовать пустился! 
ДЕД МОРОЗ.  Должен ты стоять на месте, иль ходить со мною вместе!
МЕШОК.  А сегодня Новый год! Будет всё наоборот! Ха-ха-ха-ха!

Дед Мороз гоняется за Мешком, Мешок убегает за дверь.

 ДЕД МОРОЗ (топает). Снег, пурга, сосульки, град!
                                           Стой на месте, говорят!

ПОМОЩНИКИ (кричат от двери).  Поймали! Вот он! Не убежал!

РАЗДАЮТСЯ ПОДАРКИ.

ДЕД МОРОЗ.  Мы вас, дети поздравляем, мира и добра желаем!
                          Что б звенел всегда ваш смех, с Новым годом всех, всех, всех!

По желанию – фотографирование с Дедом Морозом.

Музыкальный руководитель – Мирзоева М. А.

----------

luisa (15.10.2016), m-diana-2007 (18.11.2016), Алусик (12.11.2017), нутя (17.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

«К ДЕТЯМ  ЁЛОЧКА ПРИШЛА» 
ст. – ст. лог. гр. 
МДОУ № 312 
«Катюша» 
2006 г. 

Дети под м. входят в зал и образуют круг. Ёлка – на подиуме, скрыта занавесом  из дождика серебряного (на роликовой подвеске) 

Р-к:   Золотым огнём сверкает наш уютный светлый зал. 
          Новый год нас приглашает, час для праздника настал! 
Р-к:   На всей земной планете встречают праздник дети – 
          Радостно и весело, с плясками и песнями! 
Р-к:   Сегодня в этом зале расскажем мы о том, 
          Как новогодний праздник приходит в этот дом. 
Р-к:   С волненьем ожидаем прихода мы гостей, 
          И сказочных героев, волшебников, зверей. 
Р-к:   И Дедушку Мороза, конечно, позовём…
         Его мы непременно на праздник в гости ждём! 

«Песенка ребят» м.Корчевского. 
Дети поворачиваются лицом к родителям. 

Р-к:   Новый год – карнавал, мишура, яркий свет.
         Всем друзьям, всем родным говорим мы…
Все:…Привет!

Под м. дети садятся. 
Выходит 1 р-к. 

Р-к:  Ах, карнавал, удивительный бал, 
        Сколько друзей ты на праздник собрал.
        Вот и снежинки к нам в зал прилетели, 
        В танце кружат они вместе с Метелью! 

«Зимушка-зима»-танец снежинок, м. Роот.  
В конце танца Метелица и Снежинки остаются в центре зала.

Метелица:   Ой, снежинки, ой, подруги, я подслушала у вьюги 
                     Что сегодня к нам придёт Новый год! 
1-я Снежинка:   Я узнала от берёзы, что у дедушки Мороза 
                           Много разных есть сластей и подарков для детей! 
2-я Снежинка:   Полетим скорей в детсад и узнаем от ребят 
                           Кто каких подарков ждёт от Мороза в Новый год! 

Снежинки подбегают к детям и вместе с ними 
возвращаются на середину зала. 

1 р-к:   Санки нам нужны, ребята!.. 
2 р-к:   Лыжи, палки к ним, лопаты!.. 
3 р-к:   Лопатой снег убрать нам надо, ведь снег большой – для все преграда! 
4 р-к:   Пусть коньки нам принесёт!.. 
5 р-к:   Пусть на праздник к нам придёт!.. 
6 р-к:   А ещё под Новый год Дед Мороз пусть привезёт 
            Ёлочку пушистую, зелёную, душистую!.. 
7 р-к:   Вы, снежинки, к Дед Морозу отправляйтесь поскорей. 
            Мы проводим вас в дорогу, с песней будет веселей! 

Под муз. песни «Зимушка- зима» дети бегут 
по кругу и садятся на стульчики. 
Выключается свет. 

В-ль:   Звуки волшебные вдруг зазвучали, как колокольчики затрепетали! 
           Ангелы в зал к нам спустились с небес. Детям несут они чудную весть. 

Танец Ангелочков «Радость»м. Роот. 

Звучит м. Ангел взмахивает палочкой, 
и с потолка спускается конверт.

Ангел:   От Деда Мороза примите письмо, 
               В волшебном конверте прислал он его! 
               А я улетаю, до встречи, ребята! 
               Письмо вам доставить была очень рада! 
Ангелы уходят. 

В-ль притрагивается к конверту, конверт начинает светиться. 

В-ль:   Ребята, письмо волшебное, засветилось вдруг! Да это не обыкновен-
            ное письмо, а говорящее. Послушаем, что прислал нам Дед Мороз! 

Звучит текст письма, его в микрофон читает Дед Мороз! 

Д.М.:   Знаю, дети, что ждёте давно вы меня,
            И обещаю, скоро встретимся, друзья! 
            Письмо, когда ангелы вам передали, 
            Сказали мне – нет у вас ёлочки в зале. 
            Увидеться с ёлочкой, дети, хотите?.. (отв.д.) 
            Тогда просто ёлочку вы позовите… 

В-ль:   Ребята, позовём ёлочку?.. (отв.д.) 
Дети:   Ёлка, ёлка, отзовись, перед нами появись!
Дождик раздвигается, дети видят ёлку. 
Выходят 2 р-ка к ёлке. 

Р-к:   У новогодней ёлочки зелёные иголочки 
          И снизу до верхушки красивые игрушки. 
Р-к:   Висят на ветках шарики, волшебные фонарики, 
          И дождик, и снежинки, и мишура, и льдинки! 

Выходит Ёж.

Ёж:   Эй, друзья мои лесные, Белки, Зайцы озорные! 
         Скоро Новый год встречать, надо ёлку зажигать! 

К Ежу подходят Медведь, Белка, Охотник. 

Медведь:   Ой, ну это – ерунда, спички дайте мне сюда! 
Белка:   Что ты, Миша, разве можно спички к ёлке подносить, 
              Ведь пожар начать несложно, - очень сложно потушить! 
Медведь:   Вот свеча, вот зажигалка…
Охотник:   Нет, тогда опять беда…
                   Эй, придумал, все сюда! 
                   Надо нам сказать слова: 
                  «Ёлка, ёлочка, зажгись, огоньками засветись!»

Дети встают и образуют круг. 

Р-к:   Веселья и смеха настала пора, и все мы сюда собрались, 
         И ёлка здесь будет для нас зажжена, лишь только ей скажем…
Дети:   Зажгись! 
Р-к:   Шары и сосульки, и шишки на ней, серебряный дождик повис; 
          Пусть ёлка горит в миллионах огней, давайте ей скажем…
Дети:   Зажгись! 
Р-к:   Зажгись огнями яркими зелёная красавица, 
         Фонариками разными нам лица озари. 
         Игрушки золотистые твои нам очень нравятся, 
         Нарядная, лучистая…
Дети:   Свети, сияй, гори!!!

На ёлке включается иллюминация. 
Свет гаснет. 

Р-к:   Наша ёлка просто диво! До чего она красива! 
         И нарядна, и стройна. Тут словами не расскажешь, 
         Песня звонкая нужна! 

Песня «Ёлка-ёлочка»м. Попатенко.  
Дети стоят в хороводе. 

Р-к:   Сегодня славный праздник, сегодня Новый год. 
         У ёлочки нарядной мы водим хоровод! 
Р-к:   Как хорошо мы поём, веселимся, шутим, смеёмся и в танце кружимся! 
Р-к:   А на улице снежок, а на улице ледок, 
         Кони быстрые стоят и копытами стучат. 
Р-к:   Кони нас к себе зовут, бубенцы в санях поют, 
         Приглашают нас: «Садитесь! С ветерочком прокатитесь!» 
Р-к:   Что ж, теряем время зря, сядем в сани, детвора! 
          В зимний лес мы поспешим, гостей на праздник пригласим! 

«Саночки» м. А. Филиппенко. 

Дети садятся. Остаются Заяц, Белка, Ёж. 

Заяц:   Хорошо зимой в лесу, снежок серебрится. 
            Не видать нигде Лису, можно порезвиться! 
            Раз-два-три-четыре-пять! Можно в прятки поиграть.
            Звери, не зевайте, прячьтесь, убегайте! 

Заяц уходит к ёлке, остальные садятся на стульчики. 

Инсценировка «Случай в лесу». 

ПРЕДСТАВЛЕНИЕ АРТИСТОВ

Хоровод с Дедом Морозом: «Ёлочка-красавица»м. Надененко.

----------

moderm (07.11.2016), Лариса Антонова (05.11.2016), нутя (17.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

«НОВОГОДНЕЕ ТЕЛЕШОУ» 
	ст. – подг. группы 
Д/С «Катюша» 
г. Ростов-на-Дону
2007г. 
Вбегают дети подг. лог. группы, танцуют, садятся на свои места. Попарно вбегают дети ст. группы, танцуют, садятся на свои места. Вбегают дети подготовительной группы и, образовав хоровод, продолжают идти по кругу.  



** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

luisa (15.10.2016), nata.69. (10.05.2017), ttanya (29.10.2016), Ладога (30.10.2016), нутя (17.11.2016), Ремзия (17.11.2016), Т.К-Пчелка (29.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

II МЛ. – ПОДГ. ГР. 
(Группа часто болеющих детей)
Начало утренника, концовку надо искать

ДЕД МОРОЗ И ДЕТИ.

Дети под музыку заходят в зал. Перед ёлкой на стуле сидит Дед Мороз и спит.

ВЕД. 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **


/ Идут по кругу; хлопают в ладоши; идут по кругу; пружинка; топают; хлопают. В конце пляски Дед Мороз говорит: «С Новым годом!»

----------

Galina-slutsk (12.11.2016), luisa (15.10.2016), Ладога (30.10.2016), Лариса Антонова (05.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

«ОЗОРНЫЕ ХЛОПУШКИ 
НА НОВОГОДНЕМ ПРАЗДНИКЕ » 
2 мл. – ср. группы 
Д/С «Катюша» 
г. Ростов-на-Дону 
2007г. 
Дети 2 мл. группы заходят под музыку в зал и садятся на стульчики. 
Дети ср. группы вбегают под музыку в зал и, образовав хоровод, лёг- 
ким бегом двигаются по кругу. Затем на шаге кружатся лодочкой, ос-танавливаются, повернувшись лицом к своей паре. Делают 2 пружин-
ки, 2 фонарика. Повторить, начиная с бега в хороводе. После танца де-
ти бегут друг за другом и садятся на свои места. 

В-ль:     С Новым годом, вас, друзья! С праздником богатым! 
              Счастья, радости желаю взрослым и ребятам! 

Дети ср. гр. по одному выходят к ёлке и читают стихи.
1 реб:      Нам праздник весёлый зима принесла. 
                Зелёная ёлка к нам в гости пришла. 
                Она в тепле растаяла, расправила иголочки, 
                И с песнями весёлыми пришли мы к нашей ёлочке. 
2 реб:      Здравствуй, ёлочка лесная, серебристая, густая, 
                Ты под солнышком росла и на праздник к нам пришла! 
3 реб:      Здравствуй, ёлочка лесная, серебристая, густая, 
                Ты пришла на радость детям, Новый год мы вместе встретим! 
4 реб:      Наша ёлка всем на диво, так нарядна, так красива! 
                Хоть объедешь целый свет, лучше нашей ёлки нет! 
5 реб:      Здравствуй, ёлка дорогая, снова ты в гостях у нас. 
                Огоньки вновь засверкают на густых твоих ветвях. 
 В-ль:      Праздник к нам, какой идёт? Это праздник…
Дети:      Новый год! 

К ёлке по очереди выходят дети мл. группы.
1 реб:           Здравствуй, здравствуй, ёлочка, здравствуй, Новый год! 
                     Каждый пусть у ёлочки спляшет и споёт. 
2 реб:           Всем нам очень хорошо, весело сегодня, 
                     Потому что к нам пришёл праздник новогодний! 
В-ль:   Кто на ёлку к нам придёт и подарки принесёт? 
3 реб:          Дед Мороз к нам придёт и подарки принесёт. 
4 реб:          Мы по кругу пойдём, хоровод заведём. 
                    Хоровод заведём и для ёлочки споём. 

Дети мл.гр. становятся во внутренний круг, а дети ср. гр. во внешний. 

Песня «Ёлочка» м. Кудряшова 

«Танец в двух кругах» 

Дети садятся на места. 

В-ль:      Наша ёлка так красива, так нарядна и стройна! 
               Но, ребята, почему же без огней стоит она? 
               Это мы сейчас исправим, все огни гореть заставим! 
               Скажем дружно : Раз! Два! Три! Наша ёлочка, свети! 

Дети повторяют слова, ёлка не включается.

В-ль:      Прокричали мы без толку, не проснулась наша ёлка! 
               Значит, кто-то не кричал. Кто-то, видно, промолчал! 
               Ну-ка, гости, помогите, с дочкой, сыном говорите:
               Раз! Два! Три! Наша ёлочка, свети! 

Дети и гости повторяют слова, на ёлке включается иллюминация. 

В-ль:      Возле ёлки ожидают нас сегодня чудеса (звенит в колокольчики). 
               Слышите? Здесь оживают добрых сказок голоса. 
               Колокольчики, звените, и гостей к нам позовите! 
                                      (звенит в колокольчик). 
               Колокольчики звенят, гости к нам уже спешат… 

1 хлопушка:         Пиф-Паф-ой-ой-ой, уходите-ка, домой! 
                              Хороводы не водите и гостей своих не ждите! 
2хлопушка:          Мы качались на верхушке, разглядели все игрушки. 
                              А теперь спустились вниз. Эй, народ, поберегись! 
В-ль:      Кто шумит здесь возле ёлки? Неужели злые волки?! 
1 хлопушка:         Мы очень важные игрушки – разноцветные хлопушки! 
                              Сами встретим Новый год. Дед Мороз к вам не придёт!
                              Мы подарочки сами съедим, ни конфеточки вам не дадим!
В-ль:       Посмотрите-ка – хлопушки, озорные хохотушки. 
                Посажу вас обратно на ёлку! Не сбивайте детей наших с толку! 
2 хлопушка:           Пиф-Паф! Ай-ай-ай! Поскорее убегай! 
                                Никому нас не догнать! Скоро к вам придём опять!      

Хлопушки убегают. 

В-ль:       Колокольчики, звените, и нам помощь приведите! 

Под музыку прыгает зайчик. 

Зайка (поёт):          Ах вы, ножки, мои ножки, вы скачите по дорожке, 
                                 Балалайка, поиграй-ка, к вам пришёл весёлый зайка! 
1 хлопушка:     Пиф-Паф-ой-ой-ой, умирает зайчик мой! 
Зайка в испуге приседает. 
2 хлопушка:     Пиф-Паф! Ай-ай-ай! Поскорее убегай! (хлопушки убегают) 
В-ль:          Зайка! Зайка! Ты не бойся. Поднимись и успокойся!                         
                   Зайка милый, не дрожи, вместе с нами попляши! 

«Песенка про зайца» м. Корчевского 

В-ль:          Будем звать ещё гостей? …
                   Позвоню-ка я, сильней. 

Под музыку входит медведь. 
Медведь (поёт):      Ах вы, ноги, мои ноги, топочите по дороге, 
                                 Я на праздник поспешу, я на ёлке попляшу! 
1 хлопушка:    Пиф-Паф-ой-ой-ой, уходи-ка ты, домой! 
2 хлопушка:    Уноси скорее ноги, Новый год встречай в берлоге! 
Медведь:                  Ах, досада-то какая! Мне не рады, это знаю… 
В-ль:        Что ты, мишенька-дружок, становись скорей в кружок, 
                 Мы с тобой попляшем в хороводе нашем. 

1 хлопушка:    Ходит мишка вокруг ёлки, он не пляшет, не поёт. 
                         Лапами без остановки  громко бьёт он: хлоп да хлоп! 
2 хлопушка:    Он пришёл на нашу ёлку – вот нам не было хлопот: 
                         Не поёт он и не пляшет, лишь ногами топ да топ! 
Медведь (грозит пальцем):    Вам не дам озорничать, я умею танцевать. 
                                                  Так давайте не скучать – мои танцы изучать! 

«Песенка про медведя» м. Корчевского

Дети садятся на места. Возле ёлки остаются хлопушки и воспитатель.

1 хлопушка:          Мы весёлые хлопушки, мы хлопушки-хохотушки.
                               Любим мы озорничать, не даём мы вам скучать! 
2 хлопушка:          Ну-ка, ёлочка, светлей заблести огнями! 
                               Приглашаем мы гостей, веселиться с нами! 
В-ль:        Дедушку Мороза громко позовём. 
                 Ну, вы все готовы? А теперь зовём! 


ВЫСТУПЛЕНИЕ АРТИСТОВ

Хоровод: «Ёлочка» м. Красева

----------

luisa (15.10.2016), нутя (17.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

РОЖДЕСТВО

КУКОЛЬНЫЙ СПЕКТАКЛЬ


сказочница:         Здравствуйте, ребята! Я – Сказочница. Расскажу я
                           вам сказ старинный.  Не очень короткий, да и не
                           длинный. Было это, голубчики в старину. Тогда сказки и рассказы прямо по воздуху летали, да друг друга за крылышки хватали. А за ними конь скакал, да в мешок их собирал. Вот, смотрите! Я вам мешок принесла, а в нём – рождественская сказка. (развязать / или убрать накидку/ мешок)

Появляются 3 пастуха.

голос сказочницы:        Пастухи пасли стада возле горной речки.
                                     В небесах зажглась звезда золотою свечкой.

1-й пастух: Эй, друзья – пастухи! Овцам спать пора.
                  Собирайтесь и вы, поскорей у костра. 

2-й пастух: Ночь темна. Ночь холодна. В небе чудесно сияет звезда.
                   Мы костёр разведём. Тихо песню споём.

3-й пастух: Да! Был трудным наш путь. Надо нам отдохнуть.
                  Спрячемся, друзья, в овин, там тепло, и свет над ним.

1-й пастух: Вот так чудо! Есть ночлег и для нас.
                   Почему так светло? Я узнаю сейчас.
(уходит, бежит обратно и говорит)
                  Что я вижу! Младенец чудесный лежит.
                  Мать склонилась над ним и с улыбкой глядит.

2-й пастух: Вот о чём нам волхвы говорили в пути.

3-й пастух: В небе звёздочка зажглась золотая.
                   Эта звёздочка, друзья, не простая.
                   Как горит звезда, как сияет, 
                   К Иисусу путь озаряет.
                   Но что подарить нам ему?

1-й пастух: Есть сыр у нас, хлеб.

2-й пастух: Ещё мёд есть у нас.

3-й пастух: А я найду свежего сенца, что б мать положила младенца.

Пастухи уходят. Появляется Ёлочка.

Ёлочка: Я стою одна! Я грустна!
              На широком небосводе в звёздном ярком хороводе
              Светит дивная звезда, о рождении Младенца 
              Возвещает нам она.

К ёлочке подбегает Зайчик.

Зайчик: Скок-поскок, путь недалёк.
              С дороги не сбиться – вижу звезду,
              Спешу поклониться Младенцу Христу.

Ёлочка: Беги, беги, Заинька!

Зайчик: Но мне нечего подарить.

Ёлочка: Ничего, Заинька! У тебя такие мягкие ушки! Младенец
              погладит их, и ему станет тепло и уютно.

Зайчик: Спасибо, Ёлочка! Скок-поскок, скок-поскок!

зайчик убегает. Появляются цветы.

Цветы: Мы цветы-цветочки, мы растём неслышно.
                       Эта ночка-ноченька самая душистая.

Ёлочка: Куда это вы, Цветы? Ведь вам ночью спать полагается?

Цветы: Эта ночка-ноченька света ярче светится.
             Поклониться, Ёлочка, мы идём Младенцу.

Ёлочка: Возьмите и меня с собой, Цветы мои милые.

Цветы: Но ведь на тебе нет украшений, о твои иголки
             Младенец может только уколоться.

Цветы убегают.

Ёлочка: Никого! Одна я, одинока! Ночь тиха! Звезда зовёт, горит!
              Все ушли Младенцу поклониться, а я здесь поклонюсь ему
              от души.

Ёлочка кланяется, входят пастухи.

1-й пастух: Подарили мы Младенцу мёду, сыру,
                   душистого сенца.

2-й пастух: А волхвы-мудрецы
                   Принесли с подарками ларцы.
3-й пастух: Слиток золота в одном лежал,
                   И сиял он ярче, чем заря.
                   Этот дар волшебный означал,
                   Что Христа встречают, как Царя!

1-й пастух: Земля с любовью и верой подарила Младенцу пещеру, в
                   которой он родился.

2-й пастух: Небеса подарили Христу Рождественскую звезду!

Ёлочка: Ах, как грустно бедной ели, как у ивы над водой
              Ветви горестно поникли, и прозрачною смолой
              Слёзы капают обильно. 

Пастухи (наперебой): Не грусти! 

3-й пастух: Мы сейчас тебя украсим, и будешь ты всегда сверкать, 
                   На Рождество, зимою в доме тебя все будут украшать.
1-й пастух: Мы украсим ёлочку яркою звездой, 
                   Оплетём мы ёлочку нитью золотой…
                   Как красив на ёлочке праздничный наряд, 
                   На её иголочках огоньки горят.
2-й пастух: И на сердце сладостно. Весело, светло. 
                   Всем сегодня радостно – 
                   Рождество пришло.

Ёлочка остаётся одна. Появляется Сказочница

Сказочница: С той поры доныне, дети, есть обычай у людей 
                      Убирать роскошно ёлку в звёзды яркие свечей.
                      Каждый год она сияет в день великий торжества 
                      И огнями возвещает светлый праздник Рождества.
Звучит колокольный перезвон. 
Сказочница: Кругом звонят колокола 
                      В весёлый праздник Рождества. 
                      Звёзды водят хороводы, 
                      Веселятся все народы.
                      Рождество вы славьте, люди!
                      Пусть вам только счастье будет!

На ёлке в зале зажигаются гирлянды. 
Воспитатель: Вот и наша ёлочка зажгла огоньки и радуется Рож-
                      деству Христову. Споём ей Рождественскую песню.

Песня: «СВЕЧИ ЗАЖЖЁМ»м. З. Роот.

Слышны голоса за ширмой. 

1-й:   Праздник! Праздник!
2-й:   День сегодня не простой. Праздник к нам пришел святой.
3-я:   Рождество! Рождество!

Появляются куклы 
1-й:   Ангел с неба к нам спустился и сказал: Христос родился! 
          Мы спешим его прославить и вас с праздником поздравить! 
2-й:   С Рождеством! С Рождеством! 
3-я:   Снег идёт на Рождество, падает, как милость Божья. 
         Снег идёт, и волшебство в этот день случиться может. 
         Снег идёт, снимая боль у земли обледенелой, 
         Ты подставь ему ладонь – приземлится Ангел белый. 
1-й:   Праздник! Праздник! 
2-й:   Наступило Рождество, начинаем торжество. 
3-я:   А вы знаете, ребятки, что такое Святки? 
1-й:   Праздник этот самый длинный, он весёлый и старинный. 
2-й:   От Рождества и до Крещенья пели разные колядки, 
          Приготовив угощенье, по дворам ходили в Святки. 
3-я:   Эй, спешите все сюда! В гости коляда пришла! 
1-й:   А я колядку знаю, вот какую: 
         Уродилась Коляда накануне Рождества! 
         Открывайте окно, запускайте Рождество! 
2-й:   Хорошая колядка, хорошая!.. 
         А вы, ребятки, знаете колядки? 
дети читают колядки: 
Пришла Коляда накануне рождества. 
                           Коляда, Коляда, отворяй ворота!       
                           Мы ходили, мы искали Коляду, Коляду! 
                           А нашли Коляду мы у нас в детсаду. 
                           Как на улице мороз подмораживает нос. 
                           Не велит нам стоять, велит нас угощать! 
                           Дайте нам для потехи сладости да орехи! 
3-я:   Видим, видим, нарядились вы, 
         Ждали праздник, и нас в гости ждали. 
         А хотите, чтобы вам погадали? 

Перед ширмой стоит лавка, накрытая покрывалом с предметами для гадания.
Сдёрнуть покрывало с лавки (потянуть за привязанную с др. стороны ширмы верёвочку) . 
1-й:   А вот и горшочки мы для вас приготовили!
поют: 
         Горшочек с вершочек, скажи нам, дружочек: 
         Что сбудется, не забудется? 
Вызывается ребёнок. 
1-й:   ПОЛОТЕНЦЕ! Далеко расстилается! Ждёт тебя 
                            дорога, путешествие.
2-й:   ХЛЕБ! В твоём доме достаток будет, благополучие. 
3-я:   КОЛЕЧКО! Пеки пироги! К тебе гости будут, 
                              а ко мне, ой, женихи. 
1-й:   ЛЕНТА! К богатству, к прибыли. Обновку тебе купят! 
2-й:   ПУГОВИЦА! Жить тебе в дружной семье.
3-я:   СНЕЖОК! Расскажи стишок, дружок! (р-к читает стих). 
В-ль:   Ой, снежок-то волшебный! Как пляшет у меня в руках! 
Бросает снежок 5-6 детям, 
те рассказывают стихи. 

Затем, игра в снежки (из-за ширмы бросаем детям, они – за ширму)
1-й:   А сейчас, ребята, вместе Ёлочке споём мы песню. 
«Ёлочка» м. Красева. 
2-й:   Ребятушки, хорошо мы с вами повеселились! 
3-я:   Примите от нас угощение за ваши колядки! 
1-й:   За стихи ваши! 
Все:   Доброго вам здоровья! 
В-ль берёт угощение.

----------

p.natalka (01.02.2018)

----------


## МУЗОК

СНЕГУРОЧКА В ГОСТЯХ У ДЕТЕЙ. Н.г.- 2005 
2-я младшая группа.
Д/С№312 «Катюша» г. Ростов-на-Дону.

Дети вместе с родителями сидят в групповой комнате на стульчиках. Музыкальный руководитель заходит в группу, здоровается с детьми и родителями.

МУЗ. РУК.  Какие вы сегодня все нарядные и красивые, Артем сегодня 
                    Зайчик, Даша Белочка, Кирилл Медвежонок. Вы всегда такие или  
                     у вас какой-то праздник намечается? 

Дети отвечают. 

МУЗ. РУК.  А мамы с папами пришли с вами праздник встречать? 
ДЕТИ.  Да! 
МУЗ. РУК.  Что-то не пойму я вас совсем! Так что же у вас за праздник-то 
                     такой? (дети отвечают). Ну-ка, все хором…Новый год!!! Вот 
                     молодцы какие! А как же вы собираетесь праздновать Новый  
                     год? Неужели так и будете все сидеть на одном месте? 

Дети отвечают. 

МУЗ. РУК.  У меня есть волшебная иголочка и волшебная ниточка, сейчас я 
                      вас всех нанижу на свою волшебную ниточку и поведу за собой    
                      в музыкальный зал. А ну-ка, вставайте. Людмила Николаевна, 
                      помогите мне нанизать на волшебную ниточку деток и гостей. 

Музыкальный руководитель, а затем и воспитатель шутливо поворачивают детей, делают движение между руками, ногами детей. Родители берут детей за руки. 

ВЕД. Какая длинная получается цепочка из деток и мам. Крепкая цепочка? ..
          Не порвётся? ..Тогда пошли в музыкальный зал праздновать Новый год. 

Воспитатель ведёт детей и родителей в зал. 

Под музыку Е. Бекман «Ёлочка» дети и родители идут вокруг ёлки и образуют хоровод. Ведущая под тихо звучащую музыку ведёт с детьми хоровод и говорит стихотворение: 

ВЕД.   Навестила ёлка всех детей сегодня 
            И проводит с нами праздник новогодний.
            Посмотрите: ёлка – диво! Так нарядна! так красива! 
            С новым годом поздравляю, счастья, радости желаю. 
РЕБЁНОК.    Нынче праздник новогодний, собрались в кружочек мы, 
(в-ль; мама)  Пусть на ёлочке зелёной загораются огни.


РЕБЁНОК.     У нас сегодня весело, позвали мы гостей.
(в-ль; мама)   Игрушки мы развесили на ёлочке своей. 

РЕБЁНОК.    Возле ёлочки мы встанем, хоровод свой заведём.
(в-ль; мама)  С Новым годом всех поздравим, дружно песенку споём.

«Новогодний хоровод» м. Филиппенко. (Д. В. № 12 – 2001г.)
«Ёлочка краса» м. Лукониной. (стр.56.)

ВЕД.  Ребятки! Огоньки-то на ёлочке не горят, а как их зажечь, мы не знаем. 
           Кто поможет нашей лесной красавице засиять? Кто поможет зажечь 
           нам огоньки на ёлочке? 
ДЕТИ.  Снегурочка!  
ВЕД.  Снегурочка живёт в лесу, давайте её поищем.

Дети ходят по залу. На домике Снегурки загораются огоньки.

ВЕД.  Ой, ребята, домик! Как вы думаете, кто в нём живёт? 

Дети отвечают. 

ВЕД.  Да, это домик Снегурочки. Какой он красивый. А сосульки какие 
           большие висят на домике. И огоньки светятся! 

Воспитатель дотрагивается до сосульки, которая вдруг звенит (Снегурочка в домике играет на металлофоне).  Воспитатель прикасается к нескольким сосулькам, Снегурочка играет мелодию своей песни, звучит рояль, Снегурочка поёт песню,  выглядывая в окно. 

Песня Снегурочки.

СНЕГУРКА.  Здравствуйте, гости дорогие! Зачем пожаловали? 

Дети отвечают.  

СНЕГУРКА.  Поиграйте со мной в снежки. 
ВЕД.  Поиграем со Снегурочкой в снежки? 

Снегурочка через окно бросает детям снежки, дети, воспитатели и родители забрасывают снежки обратно в окно.  Затем, Снегурочка выходит из домика. 

ВЕД.  Снегурочка! Какая ты красивая, повернись, мы на тебя посмотрим!

Снегурочка поворачивается вокруг себя в одну сторону, потом в другую.  

СНЕГУРКА.  Какие дети нарядные да красивые, повернитесь, я на вас 
                        посмотрю! 

Дети поворачиваются вокруг себя. 

СНЕГУРКА.  Садитесь в саночки, поедем на ёлочке огоньки зажигать! 
Родители становятся спиной к детям и протягивают руки назад, дети берут родителей за руки.  

Песня «Санки» м. Сауко.

Все останавливаются возле ёлки. 

СНЕГУРКА.   Я секрет большой открою, повторяйте все за мною: 
                         Как притопнут каблучки, так зажгутся огоньки!

Дети топают – огоньки на ёлке загораются. 

СНЕГУРКА.    Если погасить вам нужно огоньки на ёлке, 
                          То, тогда подуем дружно на ёлкины иголки.

Дети дуют на ёлку и огоньки гаснут. 

СНЕГУРКА.  Как притопнут каблучки, так зажгутся огоньки! 

Дети топают, огоньки загораются. 

СНЕГУРКА.  Погасить нам нужно огоньки на ёлке, 
                        Все подуем дружно на ёлкины иголки! 

Дети дуют, огоньки гаснут. 

СНЕГУРКА.  Как притопнут каблучки, так зажгутся огоньки! 

Дети топают, огоньки загораются.

ВЕД. Дети, садитесь на стульчики, полюбуемся нашей лесной красавицей.

Дети садятся, гаснет свет, дети любуются ёлкой.  Включается свет. 

ВЕД.  Снегурочка! Дети расскажут тебе стихи про ёлочку и про Новый год. 

РЕБ.  Здравствуй, здравствуй, ёлочка, здравствуй, Новый год! 
           Каждый пусть у ёлочки спляшет и споёт! 

РЕБ.  Всем нам очень хорошо, весело сегодня, 
          Потому что к нам пришёл праздник новогодний. 

ДЕВОЧКА.   Мама ёлку украшала, ну а я ей помогала,/дочка маме помогала/
(мама)            Подавала ей  игрушки: звёзды, шарики, хлопушки.
Вариант - мальчик с папой:           
Папа ёлку украшал, а я папе помогал, /а сын папе помогал/    
Подавал ему игрушки: звёзды, шарики, хлопушки.

РЕБ. Ёлка, песенку послушай, ёлка, сказку расскажи! 
         Огоньками яркими, ёлочка, гори! 

РЕБ.  Пусть летят к нам в комнату все снежинки белые.
          Нам совсем не холодно. Мы зарядку делаем! 
СНЕГУРКА.   Спасибо, ребята! Не останусь я в долгу, вас порадовать смогу.
                         Принесла я вам игрушки – тарахтушки-погремушки.
                         Погремушки разбирайте и со мною поиграйте.

«Игра с погремушками». 3 раза.
(Бегут по кругу и гремят погремушкой. Музыка закончилась, все остановились и спрятали за спину погремушку.   Снегурка спрашивает: У вас есть погремушки?    Дети говорят: Нет!      Снегурка: А покажите мне руку!
Дети показывают пустую руку.         Снегурка: А покажите мне другую руку!
Дети перекладывают погремушку, и показывают опять пустую руку.    Снегурка: Где же погремушка?           Дети: Вот она!) 

Воспитатели усаживают детей на стульчики, Снегурка прячется за ёлку.

ВЕД (стоит справа от ёлки).  Как весело нам на празднике! 
СНЕГУРКА (слева от ёлки).      Ку-ку! 
ВЕД.  Кто-то меня зовёт, пойду, посмотрю!  …Нет никого! 
СНЕГУРКА (перебегает за ёлкой вправо).   Ку-ку! 
ВЕД.  Ой! А теперь меня зовут с другого края!  …И здесь никого нет!
СНЕГУРКА.  Ку-ку! 
ВЕД.  Ребята! Кто меня зовёт, кто играет со мной в прятки? 
ДЕТИ.  Снегурочка! 
ВЕД.  Ах, Снегурочка, ах баловница. Сейчас я её поймаю! 
СНЕГУРКА (справа от ёлки) Ку-ку! 

Ведущая топает на месте ногами, делая вид, что  идёт вправо, неожиданно поворачивается, и Снегурочка попадает в её объятия.

ВЕД.  Попалась! А наши дети, Снегурочка, тоже любят играть в прятки.
СНЕГУРКА.  Тогда прячьтесь, я буду вас искать. 

Воспитатель прячет за маленькую ёлочку Зайчиков. 

ВЕД. Ребята, позовём Снегурочку! 
ДЕТИ.  Снегурочка! 
СНЕГУРКА.  Иду, иду. Здесь бельчата, медвежата, ну а где зайчата? 
                        Нет под ёлкой, нет на ёлке, их не съели злые волки? 
ДЕТИ.  Нет! 
ВЕД.  Ты, Снегурочка, ищи, где зайчата-малыши! 

Снегурочка находит Зайчат.  

ВЕД.  Заюшки ловки, получайте морковки. 
           Для Снегурки попляшите и гостей повеселите.

«Пляска зайцев» м. Корчевского.

ВЕД.  Снегурочка, отворачивайся, зверята будут прятаться. 
Воспитатель прячет за другую ёлочку Белочек. 

ВЕД.  Дети, позовём Снегурочку! 
ДЕТИ.  Снегурочка! 
СНЕГУРКА.  Иду, иду! Здесь зайчата, медвежата, ну а где бельчата? 
                        Нету их ни здесь, ни там, не ушли они к друзьям? 
 ДЕТИ.  Нет! 
ВЕД.  Ты, Снегурочка, ищи, где бельчата-малыши! 

Снегурка находит бельчат. 

ВЕД.  Белки-шалунишки, получайте шишки.
           Со Снегуркой попляшите, да гостей повеселите.

«Танец Бельчат» 
(Потанцуем-34)

ВЕД.  Ещё поиграем? 

Воспитатель прячет Медвежат. Дети зовут Снегурку. 

СНЕГУРКА.  Есть зайчата и бельчата, ну а где же медвежата? 
                        Может быть, в лесу спрятались в снегу? 
ДЕТИ.  Нет! 
ВЕД.  Ты, Снегурочка, ищи, где медведи-малыши! 

Снегурка находит Медвежат. 

ВЕД.  Медвежата, попляшите и ребят повеселите. 

«Пляска Медвежат» 
(Д.В. №12 2001, стр. 113.)

ВЕД.  Снегурочка, наши детки песенку тебе споют.

«Пляска Снегурочки и зверят».
(Д.В.№12-2001, стр.117)

Снегурочка продолжает петь:
«К Деду Морозу я подойду, Деда Мороза плясать приглашу...»

СНЕГУРКА.  Ой! А Дедушки Мороза-то с нами и нет. Ребята, мамы, папы, 
                        Давайте громко позовём: Дедушка Мороз! 

ДЕТИ.  Дедушка Мороз!  

Входит Дед Мороз.

Эстрадно-цирковое представление.


 После того, как Дед Мороз пригласит детей в хоровод: 

Хоровод «Ёлочка» м. Бекман (1, 2, 6 куплет).

ВЕД.  Дедушка Мороз, наши детки хотят рассказать тебе стихи.
Чтение стихов ( 2-4 ребёнка).

ДЕД МОРОЗ.   Я вам, дети, подарки принёс, да пока вас развлекал, забыл, 
                           куда мешок положил. Ах, голова моя дырявая!
ВЕД.  А мы тебе поможем, дедушка! Ребята, давайте поищем мешок Деда 
           Мороза!

Воспитатели вместе с детьми ищут мешок с подарками.  

ВЕД.  Нашла, Дедушка Мороз, нашла! Садитесь, дети, сейчас Снегурочка и  
           Дед Мороз раздадут подарки.
ДЕД МОРОЗ.  Ого! А мешок-то, потяжелел! Помоги мне, Снегурочка!

Дед Мороз держится за мешок, Снегурка за Деда Мороза. 

ВЕД. Видно, тяжёлый мешочек с подарками.  Заинька, помоги Дедушке 
          Морозу и Снегурочке.

Ведёт Зайца и ставит паровозиком за Снегурочкой.

ВЕД.  Никак не получается? Белочка, ну-ка, становись за Зайчиком, тяните!...
           Мишка, ты сильный, помоги Белочке. Раз-два, взяли! Ребята, идите все  
           к нам, поможем мешок принести. Молодцы, ура! 

Раздача подарков. 

Музыкальный руководитель – Мирзоева М. А.

----------

Ладога (30.10.2016), нутя (17.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Предлагаю вашему вниманию утренник для 10 и более  незнакомых детей.

Первая часть утренника для незнакомых детей

НОВОГОДНИЙ ПРАЗДНИК – 2009

музыка

Ведущий:
Мы начинаем детский бал, веселый, шумный карнавал!
   На праздник мы зовем друзей: спешите к нам сюда скорей!

Под елкой спляшем и споем, ведь Новый год сегодня,
Смотрите все, а мы начнем, наш праздник новогодний.

За окном мелькает снег -  легкий, новогодний,
            В зале музыка и смех – детский бал сегодня!

            В окно с морозных белых улиц зима любуется на нас!
            Смотрите – гости улыбнулись, 
            Ну, праздник, в добрый, светлый час!

Почему всем не сидится? Потому что Новый Год!
            Значит, будем веселиться, становитесь в хоровод!


Песня: «Ёлочка» м. М.Красева

1 куплет:
Маленькой ёлочке холодно зимой,
Из лесу ёлочку взяли мы домой (2раза).
2 куплет:
Сколько на ёлочке шариков цветных,
Розовых пряников, шишек золотых (2 раза).
3 куплет:
Бусы повесили, стали в хоровод,
Весело, весело встретим Новый год (2раза).


Ведущий:       
А сейчас будем играть. 
	Громко надо всем сказать: 
	Хлоп-хлоп-хлоп! Это праздник – Новый год! 
	Хлоп-хлоп-хлоп! Это праздник – Новый год! 
	Выучили? Не забыли? Ну-ка, дружно повторили: 
	Хлоп-хлоп-хлоп! Это праздник – Новый год! 
Ведущий.   
На дворе снежок идет,  Это праздник - Новый год!
Дети: 
           Хлоп-хлоп-хлоп! Это праздник - Новый год!

Ведущий:    
К нам на елку ой-ой-ой, Дед Мороз придет живой.
Дети:
           Хлоп-хлоп-хлоп! Это праздник - Новый год!

Ведущий:
           Вместе мы под Новый год дружно водим хоровод.
Дети: 
	Хлоп-хлоп-хлоп! Это праздник – Новый год!

Ведущий:
           Наша елка всем на диво так нарядна и красива!
Дети:
	Хлоп-хлоп-хлоп! Это праздник – Новый год!

Ведущий:
           На ней яркие игрушки, бусы, звездочки, хлопушки.
Дети:
Хлоп-хлоп-хлоп! Это праздник – Новый год!

Ведущий: 
                 Любит маленький народ зимний праздник - Новый год!
Дети:
	Хлоп-хлоп-хлоп! Это праздник – Новый год!

Ведущий:
Продолжаем мы играть, будем вместе танцевать.
Дети:
	Хлоп-хлоп-хлоп! Это праздник – Новый год!


Песня: «Песенка ребят» м. В.Корчевского
(дети подпевают припев)

1 куплет:
                                К нам Дед Мороз сегодня На праздник наш придёт. 
                                Большой мешок подарков Он детям принесёт.
                                И праздник наш украсит, Нам спляшет и споёт
                                И станет вместе с нами В весёлый хоровод.
Припев:
                                Дед Мороз, к нам поспеши, Ждут тебя все малыши.
                                Дед Мороз, приди скорей, Мы попляшем веселей.
(повторить припев)
2 куплет:
                                Снегурочка сегодня На праздник к нам придёт
                                Снежинки и метели С собою позовёт.
                                И праздник наш украсит, Нам спляшет и споёт
                                И станет вместе с нами В весёлый хоровод.
Припев:
                                К нам, Снегурка, поспеши, Ждут тебя все малыши.
                                Приходи к нам, поскорей, Мы запляшем веселей.
                                Дед Мороз, к нам поспеши, Ждут тебя все малыши.
                                Дед Мороз, приди скорей, Мы попляшем веселей.


Ведущий:
Ах, как красива наша елка, игрушки радостно блестят!
           А огоньков на елке сколько, но почему-то не горят?

Звучит музыка:
 «Куранты» 
(12 сек.- стоп)

Ведущий
Слышите?   На нашей елке зазвенели вдруг иголки.
            Может быть, звенят они, чтобы мы зажгли огни?
            Нашей елке новогодней без огней нельзя сегодня

Вот о чем веду я речь: Огоньки надо зажечь! (ко всем)
Чуть подальше отойдите, дружно хором все скажите:
          «Елка, елочка, проснись и огнями засветись!»
(дети повторяют, но огни не зажигаются)

Ведущий:
Ёлка огней своих не зажигает.
	Может, нас в сказку она приглашает? 
Возле ёлки новогодней сказка не кончается.
	Возле ёлочки сегодня сказка начинается.
	Снегурочку надо нам, дети, найти и к ёлочке нашей её привести.
	Лес густой. Неблизкий путь. Надо валенки ОБУТЬ. 
	Ноги поднимаем, по снегу мы ШАГАЕМ. 
	Ветер ДУЕТ. Гнутся ДЕРЕВЬЯ. 
	Пока не замёрзли, ПОЙДЁМ побыстрее. 
	А вьюга ШУРШИТ! А ветер ГУДИТ! 
	Стоять нам на месте МЕТЕЛЬ (кружимся) не велит. 
	Вдруг раздался громкий ШУМ : БУМ! БУМ! БУМ! БУМ! 
	Дети в испуге вдруг ПОДСКОЧИЛИ! 
	Где-то в лесу волки ЗАВЫЛИ. 
	Дети друг друга крепко ОБНЯЛИ,
	Громко и дружно Снегурку ПОЗВАЛИ: СНЕ-ГУ-РОЧ-КА! 

Звучит музыка:
«Огни в доме Снегурочки»
В домике Снегурочки зажигается иллюминация.


Снегурочка:
Здравствуйте, гости дорогие! (дети здороваются)  
Зачем пожаловали? 

Ведущий:
	Дети, скажите Снегурочке, зачем мы к ней пришли? 

Снегурочка:
	Не печальтесь, детвора. Огоньки зажгу вам я! 
	А сейчас, не зевайте и со мною поиграйте! 

Звучит музыка:
«Снегурочка и снежки»
Снегурочка через окно бросает детям снежки, а дети забрасывают их обратно в домик. 


Звучит музыка:
«Выход Снегурочки»
 Снегурочка выходит из домика. 

Ведущий:
	Снегурочка! Какая ты красивая, повернись, мы на тебя посмотрим. 
Снегурочка поворачивается вокруг себя в одну сторону, затем в другую. 

Снегурочка:
	Какие дети нарядные да красивые, повернитесь, я на вас посмотрю. 
Дети поворачиваются вокруг себя. 

Снегурочка:
	Садитесь в саночки, поедем на ёлочке огоньки зажигать. 


«Саночки»
(Славяне: №1)


Снегурочка:
Палочка волшебная, К елке прикоснись.
Елочка нарядная, Поскорей зажгись!
	Ёлка-ёлочка, проснись, И огнями засветись! 
Звучит музыка:
«Просыпается Ёлочка»
Снегурочка прикасается палочкой к ветвям ёлки
Через 16 сек. включается иллюминация на ёлке. После слов Ёлки Снегурочка под музыку говорит слова.  
Снегурочка:
Мы не зря старались с вами, елка вспыхнула огнями! (похлопали)
Поздравляю с Новым Годом! С зимней, снежною погодой!
С белою метелью, с новогодней елью!
Поздравляю ребятишек, всех девчонок и мальчишек!
Наша елка всех зовет в новогодний хоровод


Хоровод: «Четыре шага» 

1 куплет:
		Вперёд четыре шага, Назад четыре шага,
		Кружится, кружится наш хоровод!
		Ручками похлопаем, Ножками потопаем, 
		Плечиком подвигаем, А потом попрыгаем!
(повторы куплета в более быстром темпе)


Снегурочка:
	Ёлочка будет огнями гореть, Сядем вокруг на неё посмотреть…
Дети садятся
Снегурочка: 
А сейчас мы все сыграем в интересную игру:
То, чем елку наряжаем, я детишкам назову.
Вы послушайте внимательно, и ответьте обязательно,
Если я скажу вам  верно, говорите "Да" в ответ.
Ну, а если вдруг - неверно, говорите смело "Нет!"

- Висят на ёлке бусы золотистые? 
- Звёздочки лучистые? 
- Конфеты блестящие?
- Тигры настоящие?
- Мишура, игрушки? 
- Пёстрые хлопушки?
- Мармеладки, шоколадки?
- Может, детские кроватки? 
- Шарики стеклянные?
- Стулья деревянные?
- Из белой ваты снег?
- Весёлый детский смех? 
- Дождик искристый? 
- Зайчик пушистый? 
- Желания заветные? (приметные, неприметные)
- Гирлянды разноцветные?
- И. конечно же, на ёлке есть зелёные…(Иголки) 


Снегурочка:
Все ли у нас к празднику готово?

Ведущий:
У нас все готово, Снегурочка.

Снегурочка:
Ёлка у нас красивая? (ответ детей)
Ребята все нарядные? (ответ детей)

Ведущий:
Все старались, наряжались,
И костюмы шили все,
А сегодня в зал собрались,
Ведь декабрь на дворе.

Снегурочка:
Будем дружно веселиться,
Будем петь и танцевать,
Чтобы в сказке очутиться,
Чтобы Новый год встречать!

Звучит музыка:
«Появление Петрушки»
Снегурочка говорит под музыку:
	А вот и музыка звучит – Это сказка к нам спешит. 

После музыкального вступления на продолжение музыки вбегает Петрушка. Он подбегает к сидящим детям, с кем-то здоровается за руку, с кем-то за ногу, кому-то делает «козу», кому-то показывает нос Буратино.

Петрушка: 
Здравствуйте ребята, Мальчишки и девчата.
Приветствую вас от души, Вас, дорогие крепыши.
Товарищи взрослые и вам привет, А больше приветов у меня нет.
Впрочем, почему же нет, Я еще раз всем-всем, говорю, 
Здравствуйте же!
Поздоровались – прекрасно, Развлечемся теперь классно.
Будем петь, шутить, играть, И конечно, танцевать.
Ой, а это что за дерево такое? Все в игрушках, расписное?
Оно колючее, в иголках, укусило меня только…
Это просто чудеса, чудо-дерево – краса!
Всё в игрушках, да в иголочках, как зовётся оно?… (Ёлочка)
А почему ёлочка вся в игрушках? Их повесили на колючие ветки, чтобы они 
ребятам не достались?

Снегурочка:
Уже много-много лет существует традиция, под Новый год и рождество 
украшать елочку новогодними игрушками!

Петрушка:
А зачем? А почему?

Снегурочка:
Наряжают елочку-зеленоглазку, чтоб в Новый год пришла в дом сказка!
Чтоб все дети улыбались, звонко, весело смеялись!
Чтобы мы под новый год завели все хоровод!

Петрушка:
Что такое хоровод? Когда хохочет весь народ?

Снегурочка:
Новогодний хоровод – когда маленький народ
Вокруг елочки поет!
Друг друга за руки возьмем, 
И для елки новогодней дружно песенку споем!


Хоровод: «Ладоши»

1 куплет:
Чтобы в хороводе закружиться, Нужно, чтобы за руки взялись, 
Улыбнулись ваши губки, лица, Смелости для танца набрались.
Припев:
		Пошли сначала вправо И дружный поворот,
		Потом пошли налево И снова поворот.
		Захлопали в ладоши, Чтоб было веселей
		И к ёлке поскакали, А ну, давай, смелей.
		Обратно повернулись, А ну, давай, дружней!
2 куплет:
		Подними красиво руки выше, Покажи: фонарики горят.
		Приседаем, как пружинки ниже – Получился танец для ребят.
Припев.
(повторить припев)

Петрушка:
А сейчас мы с ребятами поедем большим новогодним поездом.
Повернулись все, руки положили на ПЛЕЧИ соседа. 
Поехали! (называет часть тела, дети берутся за нее и двигаются друг за 
другом: на ПОЯС, на ГОЛОВУ). 


Игра: «Паровозик»
В конце игры, Петрушка становится перед детьми,  широко расставив ноги, и громко говорит: «Впереди гора, поезд въезжает в тоннель!» и дети пролезают через импровизированный тоннель. Петрушка весело помахивает перед ребятами мешочком.


Снегурочка:
	Петрушка, а что у тебя в мешочке лежит? 

Петрушка:
	Вот! Это корона для моей принцессы! А принцессу я буду сейчас выбирать! 
	Становитесь в круг, беритесь за руки. Маэстро, музыку! По-о-шли! 



Игра: «Шёл король по лесу»
(Славяне: №7.)

Дети берутся за руки и образуют круг. В центре круга - "король" (Петрушка), в руках он держит "корону".
Все водят хоровод и поют:

Шел король по лесу, по лесу, по лесу,
Нашел себе принцессу, принцессу, принцессу.

("король" выбирает "принцессу" и надевает ей на голову "корону")

Давай с тобой попрыгаем, попрыгаем, попрыгаем,

(все подпрыгивают)

Ножками подвигаем, подвигаем, подвигаем,

(двигают ножками – «твист»)

Ручками похлопаем, похлопаем, похлопаем,

(хлопают руками)

Ножками потопаем, потопаем, потопаем,

(топают ножками)

Головкой покачаем,

(качают головами)

Сначала начинаем!

(девочка возвращается на свое место).

Шел король по лесу, ...

("король" выбирает новую "принцессу").


Петрушка:
Теперь я понял всё на свете. Как Новый год встречают дети.
Они под елкой в Новый год Веселый водят хоровод.

Снегурочка: 
Не только хороводы водят, Они танцуют и поют.
А потом еще под елкой  Всем подарки раздают.
Петрушка:
Подарки? Что это такое?

Снегурочка:
Много игрушек и конфет, Обычно прячут их под елкой…

Петрушка:
Под елкой?!! (смотрит под ёлку) Ничего здесь нет.

Снегурочка:
Подарки носит Дед Мороз.

Петрушка:
А что, он нам их не принес?

Снегурочка: 
Вот – телеграммой сообщает, Свои владенья облетает.
С минуты на минуту будет, Подарки он не позабудет.

Петрушка:
Ребята, вы, правда, ждете на Новый год Дедушку Мороза? (ответ детей)

Снегурочка:
Чтобы дедушку позвать, надо громко прокричать:
Дед Мороз, мы ждем тебя! Дед Мороз, зовем тебя!

Дети:
	Дед Мороз, мы ждём тебя! Дед Мороз, зовём тебя!

Петрушка:
	Вы, ребята, заболели? (нет)  Или каши мало ели? (нет)
	Или спали ночью мало? (нет)  Что ж зовёте как-то вяло? 
	В полный голос крикнуть нужно! Ну-ка, вместе, громко, дружно:
	Дед Мороз, мы ждём тебя! Дед Мороз, зовём тебя! 

Дети:
	Дед Мороз, мы ждём тебя! Дед Мороз, зовём тебя! 

Петрушка: 
	Вы хорошие ребята, Но кричите слабовато.
	Надо, чтобы так кричалось… Чтобы люстра закачалась!
	Чтобы стены задрожали! Чтобы взрослые сбежали! 
Ну, не могу я больше ждать, Я побегу его встречать!

Снегурочка:
Ну что ж, Петрушка, в добрый путь ты поскорее отправляйся. (кричит вдогонку)
Мороз наш в шубе, с бородой, Найти его уж постарайся.
	А мы пока Мороза ждём, Потанцуем и споём! 


Хоровод: «Ёлочка» м. А.Кудряшова
(дети подпевают припев)

1 куплет:
Огоньками яркими Ёлочка горит, 
Дед Мороз с подарками В гости к нам спешит.
Припев:
Здравствуй, здравствуй, ёлочка, Здравствуй, Новый год!
Пышные иголочки, Пёстрый хоровод.
(повторить припев)
2 куплет:
			Ёлочку-красавицу Любит детвора,
			Всем ребятам нравится Зимняя пора.
Припев. 
3 куплет:
			Белочки и зайчики Прыгают вокруг, 
			Девочки и мальчики Стали в дружный круг.
Припев. 


Снегурочка:
Мы водим хороводы, Играем и поём.
	И Дедушку Мороза Мы с нетерпеньем ждём.
	Пора бы к нам ему прийти. Ведь он давно уже в пути.


Вбегает Петрушка
Петрушка:
	Пройти поскорее мне дайте! Пустите меня, не мешайте!
Дед Мороз, он какой: В длинной шубе, с бородой?! (ответ детей)
Так он по улице идёт. Снегурочка, он нас найдёт?

Снегурочка:
Дед Мороз, ау, ау! Слышишь, я тебя зову?! 
	Дети, дружно позовём: Дед Мороз, тебя мы ждём! 
Дети:
	Дед Мороз, тебя мы ждём!

----------

TATYANA_UNCHA (22.12.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Вторая часть утренника с незнакомыми детьми


Звучит музыка:
«Вход Деда Мороза».
Входит Дед Мороз и под музыку говорит:
Дед Мороз: 
	Э-ге-гей! Иду! Иду! 
И подарки вам несу!!! (музыка заканчивается)
Здравствуйте, дети, папы и мамы! (ответ детей) 
Шёл я опушкой, шёл я поляной,
Елям на плечи шали накинул, Шубы из снега выдал рябинам.
Летел над морями, по рекам шагал – И мост ледяной  на воде вырастал.
И вот, я пришёл к вам. Вы рады, друзья? (ответ детей)
А где же любимая внучка моя?

Снегурочка:
	Здравствуй, Дедушка! Мы с ребятами давно ждём тебя,
	играем, водим вокруг ёлочки хороводы.

Дед Мороз:
	Да, ёлочка-красавица! Вам , ребята, она нравится? (ответ детей)
	Много-много лет подряд Ёлка радует ребят.
	Даже мамы, даже папы, Бабушки и дедушки
	Возле ёлки в Новый год Водят дружный хоровод.
	С праздником, вас я, друзья, поздравляю.
Счастья, здоровья, всем в жизни желаю! 
Дружно встретим Новый год, Заводите хоровод!


Хоровод: «Ёлочка» м. Е.Бекман

1 куплет:
В лесу родилась ёлочка, в лесу она росла,
Зимой и летом стройная, зелёная была (2 раза).
2 куплет:
Метель ей пела песенку: «Спи, Ёлочка, бай-бай!»
Мороз снежком укутывал: «Смотри, не замерзай!» (2 раза)
3 куплет:
Трусишка-зайка серенький под ёлочкой скакал, 
Порою волк, сердитый волк, рысцою пробегал (2 раза).
4 куплет:
Теперь, она, нарядная, на праздник к нам пришла
И много-много радости детишкам принесла (2 раза).


Петрушка бросает в Деда Мороза один снежок, затем другой.

Дед Мороз:
Это кто озорничает? Кто в меня снежки бросает?.....

Петрушка:
	Дед Мороз, не зевай И с Петрушкой поиграй!

Дед Мороз:
	Надо нам детей позвать И всем вместе поиграть! 

Петрушка:
	Ребята, идите ко мне (5 человек строятся в ряд).

Снегурочка:
	А вы, ребята, ко мне (5 человек так же строятся в ряд).

Дед Мороз:
	Надо, дети, сначала под посохом вам пробежать, 
А потом и снежок из ведёрка забрать. 

Петрушка:
	Дед Мороз, не пойму: Нам бежать по одному? 

Дед Мороз:
	Да! Вы готовы играть, детвора?

Снегурочка:
	Ты бежишь сейчас и ты, 

Дед Мороз: 
	Я считаю: Раз! Два! Три! 

Снегурочка и Петрушка (вместе):
	Беги! 

Игра: «Принеси снежок» 
(м.                )
Дети поочерёдно (Снегурочка и Петрушка помогают) 
бегут за снежком и возвращаются на место.

Дед Мороз:
	Посох пониже я опущу, Как пробежите сейчас, посмотрю! 
	Я считаю: Раз! Два! Три! 

Все: Беги! 
Играют во второй раз.

Дед Мороз:
	Дружно, дети, вы играли. Много вы снежков набрали? 

Снегурочка:
	Много! Поднимите руки, ребята, покажите Дедушке Морозу снежки.

Петрушка: 
	Мно-о-го! Вот сколько! 

Дед Мороз:
Как вы весело играли! И нисколько не устали? (ответ детей) 
Я на игры-то мастак, а теперь сыграем так:
	Можно бегать и скакать, НО!!! Снежком в ведро попасть!

Дед Мороз и Петрушка 
держат вёдра, то подставляют их, то убирают.
Игра: «Собери снежки»
(м.                   )
Снегурочка играет вместе с детьми, но бросает снежки не только в вёдра, но и в детей.
Дети сами выбирают, что им делать: играть в снежки или собирать их.



	Ох, устал, устал, устал! Просто чудо, а не бал! 
	А сейчас, детишки, сели И на чудо посмотрели…

Взрослые рассаживают детей.





«Фокус с водой»
Для проведения фокуса потребуется три банки (объёмом 500– 800 г.), наполненные водой. Банки должны быть с закручивающими крышками, вода наливается не до самого верха банки. Внутренняя сторона каждой крышки покрашена акварельной краской (3 крышки– 3 краски: синяя, зелёная, красная) После произнесения волшебных слов, Дед Мороз берёт одну из банок и показывает её детям, выясняется, что в банке находится обыкновенная вода. Но после волшебства вода изменит свой цвет. Произносится текст и вода должна коснуться крышки. Акварель на внутренней стороне крышки растворяется и окрашивает воду в нужный цвет. Такой фокус проделывается с каждой банкой. Слова текста меняются.
1 раз: 
Ты вода-водица!
Друг ты мой студеный.
Стань, вода-водица,
Не простой, зелёной!
2 раз: 
Ты вода-водица!
Светлая, как иней!
Стань вода-водица,
Не простой, а синей!
3раз: 
Ты вода-водица!
Друг ты мой прекрасный!
Стань вода-водица,
Не простой, а красной!
Примечание.
Чтобы не красить крышку, можно приклеить кружок из 
бумаги, выкрашенный в любой цвет.

Петрушка:
	Дедушка Мороз! Ты настоящий волшебник! А вот у меня есть платочки:
голубой (синий), красный, зелёный и жёлтый. Т сможешь угадать, какой
 платочек будет у ребят в руках? 

Снегурочка:
	Сможет-сможет! Отворачивайся, дедушка.

Петрушка:
	И, чур, не подглядывать! 

Петрушка раздает трем детям по платочку разного цвета (голубой (синий), красный, желтый). Затем задает вопрос Деду Морозу, в котором фраза строится так, что подсказка содержится в первом слове.

«Фокус с платочками»

"угадай, каким цветом платок у ………..?"-                    (Голубой или синий)"
"скажи, каким цветом платок у ………...?"                                     (Желтый).
"узнай, каким цветом платок у …………?"-                                     (Зеленый).
«как ты думаешь, каким цветом платок у …….?»                          (Красный)



Голосом выделяется буква в слове. Можно разнообразить, чтобы было интереснее: например, остался один платочек, а Дед Мороз никак не может угадать его цвет. Потом просит поменять платочек на другой и сразу угадывает его цвет. Получается весело.

Снегурочка:
	Дед Мороз, а сейчас Приглашай ребят всех в пляс!

Петрушка:
	Дед Мороз, не зевай, Дискотеку объявляй!

Дед Мороз:
	Танец мой не простой, Дискотечный, заводной! (дети становятся врассыпную)

«Дискотека Деда Мороза»
(муз.              ) 
1.
Дед Мороз посылает вьюгу – «вертушка» руками перед собой.

2.          
Дед Мороз рисует узоры на окнах – раскрытыми ладонями рисуем круги слева и справа от себя.

3.          
Дед Мороз запускает петарды – движения одной рукой вниз-вверх.

4.
Дед Мороз несет мешок с подарками – двумя соединенными руками движения справа-слева от себя. 



Дед Мороз:
	Я вижу, вам жарко стало?

Петрушка:
	Жарко, Дед Мороз! 

Дед Мороз:
	А вот я вас сейчас заморожу!

Снегурочка:
	Ребята, давайте дружно попросим Дедушку Мороза:
Снегурочка и Петрушка вытягивают вперёд руки и, покачивая ими
 вверх-вниз, говорят слова

Снегурочка и Петрушка: 
	Дед Мороз! Дед Мороз! Нас сегодня не морозь! 

Дети повторяют слова 
Дети: 
	Дед Мороз! Дед Мороз! Нас сегодня не морозь! 

Дед Мороз:
	Не морозить, говорите? Тогда руки берегите! 

Под музыку Дед Мороз пытается дотронуться 
до рук Снегурочки, Петрушки, детей, родителей.

Дети:
	Дед Мороз! Дед Мороз! Нас сегодня не морозь! 

Дед Мороз:
	Не морозить, говорите? Тогда нос свой берегите!

Под музыку Дед Мороз пытается дотронуться 
до носа Снегурочки, Петрушки, детей, родителей.

Дети:
	Дед Мороз! Дед Мороз! Нас сегодня не морозь! 

Дед Мороз: 
	Не морозить, говорите? Тогда уши берегите! 

Под музыку Дед Мороз пытается дотронуться 
до ушей Снегурочки, Петрушки, детей, родителей.

Дети:
	Дед Мороз! Дед Мороз! Нас сегодня не морозь! 

Дед Мороз: 
	Не морозить, говорите? Тогда ноги берегите! 

Под музыку Дед Мороз пытается дотронуться 
до ног детей.
Снегурочка:
Дети, садитесь и прячьте ноги под стульчики! 
(дети бегут к стульям и садятся)

Дед Мороз:
Ох, устал я, не могу, Здесь присяду, отдохну 
(садится на принесённый Петрушкой стул). 
Оттоптал себе я пятки, Отдохнуть хочу, ребятки.

Снегурочка(испуганно):
	Дети, дуйте посильней, Чтобы стало холодней! (дети дуют на Деда Мороза) 

Дед Мороз:
Снегурочка, а принеси-ка, мне, водицы попить…
Снегурочка даёт Деду Морозу хохломской ковш или
непрозрачный стакан с конфетти.)
Дед Мороз: 
Хороша водица! А не хотите ли и вы охладиться? 
Дед Мороз «выливает» содержимое 
ковша, т.е. конфетти, на детей.
Снегурочка:
	Ну ты, и шутник, Дедушка! 

Дед Мороз:
Хороший праздник Новый год! Все в душе моей поет!
Ну, а для Дедушки Мороза Кто сюрпризы приготовил?
Новогодние стихи Кто на праздник разучил?

Чтение стихов 


Дед Мороз:
	Ради праздничного дня есть загадки у меня. 

Мы ее на Новый год в гости приглашаем.
Яркими игрушками гостью украшаем (ответ детей).

Навещает нас зимою дед с седою бородою
И его приход, поверьте, ждут и взрослые и дети (ответ детей).

Что за звездочки резные на пальто и на платке?
Все сквозные, кружевные, а возьмешь, вода в руке? (ответ детей)

Щиплет уши, щиплет нос, Кто так шутит?

Дети: 
	Дед Мороз! 

Дед Мороз 
Он приходит в зимний вечер зажигать на елке свечи,
Он заводит хоровод, это праздник……(НОВЫЙ ГОД)

Дед Мороз:
            Молодцы же вы ребятки, отгадали все загадки.
Дайте в руки Деду бубен, Мы играть сейчас все будем. 


«Игра с бубном» 
У Деда Мороза в руках мешок с шумовыми инструментами, к каждому из которых привязана ленточка длиною 1м.10см. Инструменты спрятаны в мешке, а ленточки 
разного цвета свисают по краям. Дети по ходу игры выбирают себе ленточку и держат её в руках, но выходят из круга на один шаг назад. Дед Мороз стоит в центре круга и держит мешок как карусель над головой и говорит слова
Дед Мороз: 
	Ты катись, весёлый бубен, быстро-быстро по рукам, 
	У кого остался бубен, тому ленточку я дам. Выбирай ленточку! 

Когда все ленточки будут в руках у детей, Дед Мороз говорит слова
Дед Мороз:
	Раз! Два! Три! К себе ленточку тяни! 


Дед Мороз опускает вниз мешок, и дети достают из него музыкальные инструменты.

Дед Мороз:
	Музыканты, вы на месте? (ответ)
	Ну, тогда сыграем вместе!
	Шире, шире, шире круг!
Веселей, мой милый друг!
Вместе будем мы играть,
Праздник радостный встречать!



«Шумовой оркестр»
(муз.          )
В конце игры, Снегурочка потряхивает бубном и говорит слова
Снегурочка:
	Дед Мороз! Раз-два-три! Ну скорее нас лови! 

Дети под музыку убегают от Деда Мороза
(повторит игру 3-4 раза)

Дед Мороз:
Становитесь-ка, скорее, все со мною в хоровод,
Песней, пляской и весельем встретим вместе Новый Год!
	Вы, ребята, не зевайте и Снегурке подпевайте.

Танец: «Три хлопка над головой» 
После танца дети садятся на стулья.

Петрушка:
	Мы плясали, и играли, но пора задать вопрос:
	Где подарки, Дед Мороз?

Дед Мороз:
	Я, веселый дед Мороз,
Всем подарочки принес!
Где мешок мой? (оглядывается) Вот секрет…
Справа нет… И слева нет…
А на елке нет? (Нет!)
И под елкой нет? (Нет!)
	На окошке нет? (Нет!)
А на стуле нет? (Нет!)
А у мамы нет? (Нет!)
А под стулом нет? (Нет!)



Снегурочка:
Милый Дедушка Мороз, ты подарки детям нёс.
           	Где они лежат сейчас?  Ждём подарки целый час!

Дед Мороз:
Ой! А мешка-то и нет! Ах вы, озорники! 



Спрятали подарочки ! Мешок большой! Куда же вы могли его спрятать? 
Раз мешок  большой, значит, и спрятать его можно только под большие стулья!
(ищет мешок среди родителей). Признавайтесь, сладкоежки, куда 
спрятали подарки? Не брали? Я вам верю.
                         Ведь мешок мой не простой, а волшебный, озорной!       
                         Стоит мне лишь постучать (стучит посохом), 
                         И мешок сюда позвать: Льдинки! Сосульки! Град и снежок!
                         Выйди сюда мой волшебный мешок!

Приплясывая, выходит Мешок.

ДЕД МОРОЗ.  Ты куда запропастился? 
МЕШОК.  Путешествовать пустился! 
ДЕД МОРОЗ.  Должен ты стоять на месте, иль ходить со мною вместе!
МЕШОК.  А сегодня Новый год! Будет всё наоборот! Ха-ха-ха-ха!

Дед Мороз гоняется за Мешком, Мешок убегает за дверь.

 ДЕД МОРОЗ (топает). Снег, пурга, сосульки, град!
                                           Стой на месте, говорят!

ПОМОЩНИКИ (кричат от двери).  Поймали! Вот он! Не убежал!


Дед Мороз:
Вас всех поздравить рад, друзья! Люблю я детвору! 
Подарков много у меня, и я вам их дарю!


РАЗДАЮТСЯ ПОДАРКИ.

ДЕД МОРОЗ.  Мы вас, дети поздравляем, мира и добра желаем!
                          Что б звенел всегда ваш смех, с Новым годом всех, всех, всех!
Снегурочка:
Бьют часы на Спасской башне, Провожают день вчерашний.
В путь дорогу нам пора. До свиданья, детвора!

Петрушка:
Всем желаю вам: расти и не скучать,
Мам и бабушек не очень огорчать.

Дед Мороз:
Ну, будьте, детушки, здоровы, живите дружно, без забот!
И не скучайте, к вам мы снова Вернемся ровно через год!

Все герои:
	ДО СВИДАНЬЯ!

----------

Elen2 (05.11.2016), Ладога (30.10.2016), нутя (06.12.2015)

----------


## МУЗОК

Принимайте в копилку обещанный сценарий для яселек. Недавно его основу уже разместили здесь, но я его лет 30 назад переработала. Где-бы не работала, просят каждый год только его! Есть и видео, но любительское, так себе. 
Утренник идёт 23 минуты 


«ЁЛОЧКА»
( I мл.мгр.) 

Включить иллюминацию.
Дети под музыку заходят в зал, осматривают ёлочку, убранства зала. 
Если дети будут рассказывать стихи – все садятся на стулья. 

В-ль рассказывает стих
В-ль:	Здравствуй, здравствуй, ёлочка, Здравствуй, Новый год! 
	Каждый пусть у ёлочки Спляшет и споёт. 

В-ль предлагает детям рассказать ёлочке стихи
1реб:	Папа ёлку нам купил И в игрушки нарядил.

2реб:	Мама ёлку украшала, А я маме помогала. 

3реб:	Дед Мороз прислал нам ёлку И блестят на ней иголки. 

4 реб:	Добрый Дедушка Мороз Деткам ёлочку принёс. 

В-ль:	А теперь попляшем возле ёлочки! 

Пляска: «Возле ёлочки мы пляшем» м. В.Петровой
После пляски дети садятся на стулья. 

В-ль читает загадку о зайчике 
В-ль:	Чьи-то ушки, чей-то хвостик, Чьи-то глазки там горят.
	Кто-то смотрит из-за ёлки На меня и на ребят. 

Под ёлкой находит зайчика
(музыка).
В-ль:	К нам на ёлку прискакал Маленький зайчишка.
	Всех ребяток увидал Зайка-шалунишка. 
(музыка)
		Вот как зайка, молодец, Быстро-быстро скачет.
		И ребятам малышам лапочкою машет. 
		Ну-ка, ДАША, выходи, И возьми зайчишку, 
		Всем ребятам покажи Зайку-шалунишку. 
(музыка)
		Прыг-скок! Прыг-скок! ДАША с зайкой пляшет! 
		Прыг-скок! Прыг-скок! Зайка лапкой машет! 
		Ну, МАКСИМ, выходи, И возьми зайчишку, 
		Всем ребятам покажи зайку-шалунишку. 
(музыка)
		Прыг-скок! Прыг-скок! МАКСИМ с зайкой пляшет! 
		Прыг-скок! Прыг-скок! Зайка лапкой машет! 

Ну-ка, МАША, …Ну, ДАНИЛ…Ну, Серёжа…(4-5 раз) 

В-ль: 	А сейчас, Зайка хочет с вами поиграть. 

Пляска: «Ой, что за народ?» (Ой, лопнул обруч – укр.н.м.)
I куплет:
Ой, что за народ За зайчишкой идёт? 
Ой, что за народ За зайчишкой идёт? 
(Дети идут за зайчиком) 
Припев:
Быстро-быстро побежали, Только ножки замелькали! 
Быстро-быстро побежали, Только ножки замелькали! 
(Зайчик догоняет детей)
II куплет:
Ой, что за народ На носочках идёт? 
Ой, что за народ На носочках идёт?
(Дети идут на носочках за зайчиком)
Припев:
Быстро-быстро побежали, Только ножки замелькали!
Быстро-быстро побежали, Только ножки замелькали!
(Зайчик догоняет детей)
III куплет:
Ой, что за народ В барабанчики бьёт? 
Ой, что за народ В барабанчики бьёт?
(Стоят, имитируют игру на барабане: ударяют пальчиком о пальчик)
Припев:
Быстро-быстро побежали, Только ножки замелькали! 
Быстро-быстро побежали, Только ножки замелькали!
(Зайчик догоняет детей, взрослые направляют детей на стульчики)


В-ль:	Зайчик, оставайся с детками на празднике! 
(зайца усаживают на задрапированный стульчик под ёлку)

В-ль читает загадку о лисичке 
В-ль:	Под кусточком, под кустом Кто-то с рыженьким хвостом.
(Наклоняется, берёт лисичку)

Это рыжая лисичка, Под кусточком лисий дом.
(Показывает всем лису)
Лисичка, поиграй с детками! 


Игра: «Зайчики и лисичка» м. Финаровского
После игры дети садятся на стулья.


В-ль:	Лисичка, оставайся с детками на празднике!
(лису усаживают на задрапированный стульчик под ёлку)

В-ль читает загадку о медведе
В-ль:	Он большой и косолапый, Говорят, сосёт он лапу.
		Громко может он реветь. Этот зверь лесной… медведь. 
(Под ёлкой находит медведя и погремушки) 
Медведь (в-ль):
		Подарю я малышам Новые игрушки.
		Подарю я малышам Всем по погремушке. 
		А теперь у ёлки нашей С погремушкою попляшем.

В-ли раздают детям погремушки

«Пляска с погремушками» м. Д.Кабалевского
После пляски дети садятся на стулья.

В-ль:	Мишенька, оставайся  с детками на празднике! 
(медведя усаживают на задрапированный стульчик под ёлку)

В-ль находит мешок со снежками
В-ль:	Дети, я нашла под ёлочкой снежки. Поиграем! 

В-ль бросает снежок другому в-лю, тот возвращает его; в-ль бросает снежок кому-либо из детей и берёт другой снежок. В-ли бросают детям снежки и предлагают встать.

«Игра в снежки» 

Дети садятся. 

В-ль находит под ёлкой мешок
В-ль:	Дети, под ёлочкой ещё лежит мешок. Что же здесь в мешке? 
(Достаёт шапку)
		Ребята! Посмотрите, какая шапка! Одену я её на себя! (одевает)
		Ой! А здесь и шуба лежит, одену и шубу! (одевает)
		Какой красивый пояс-кушак, подпояшусь им! (завязывает)
		Ой, да здесь и варежки есть, одену я и варежки! (одевает)
                      Я буду Дедушкой Морозом, а вы про меня песенку спойте. 

Песня: «У тебя, Дед Мороз» м. народная

I куплет:
		У тебя, Дед мороз, вот какая шапка,
		У тебя, Дед мороз, вот какая шапка,
(показывают, качая головой)
Дед Мороз:
		У меня, у меня, вот какая шапка! 
		У меня, у меня, вот какая шапка!

II куплет:
		У тебя, Дед Мороз, вот какие варежки, 
		У тебя, Дед Мороз, вот какие варежки,
(поворачивают ладошки вверх-вниз)

Дед Мороз:
		У меня, у меня, вот какие варежки! 
		У меня, у меня, вот какие варежки!

III куплет:
		У тебя, Дед Мороз, вот какая шуба, 
		У тебя, Дед Мороз, вот какая шуба,
(приплясывают, поворачиваясь из стороны в сторону)

Дед Мороз:
		У меня, у меня, вот какая шуба!
		У меня, у меня, вот какая шуба!

Дед Мороз:	А теперь, детки, Дедушка Мороз приглашает вас танцевать! 

Пляска: «Вот какая ёлка» м. В.Петровой

Дед Мороз находит под ёлкой мешок с подарками (несколько штук)

Дед Мороз:	Вот эти подарки вы вечером заберёте из своего шкафчика, а сейчас, 
			Угощаю вас яблочками ( или конфетами, или др. )
Детей угощают специально приготовленными конфетами или яблоками, либо чем другим.
(из практики: дети начинают есть гостинец в зале: дайте им возможность докушать его, сидя на стульчике)

Дети идут с Дедом Морозом в группу.  



Вечером, родители дают возможность ребёнку самому найти в шкафчике подарок, говоря при этом: «Это Дедушка Мороз тебе подарок положил в шкафчик!» 

_* 

Видео 
[img]http://*********ru/12100463.gif[/img]

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5279428

*_

----------

alla-mus (06.11.2016), EVGESKA (23.10.2016), Lenylya (19.06.2017), mswetlana23 (13.07.2016), SeverynkaIrina (06.12.2016), вау (07.12.2016), Ладога (30.10.2016), Лариса Антонова (05.11.2016), Маинька (10.10.2018), о-ля-ля (02.11.2016), Т.К-Пчелка (29.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Всем Доброго здоровья!!! 
ШАНТАЛЬ, может, это пригодится?! :smile:

СЛУЧАЙ В ЛЕСУ 
м. А.Филиппенко

Хор детей:
		Серый зайка, скок-поскок, 
                      Вышел порезвиться.
	           А навстречу, топ-топ-топ, 
		Рыжая лисица.

Из-за ёлки навстречу друг другу выбегают лиса и заяц.
Лиса:
		Добрый вечер, серый зай, 
		Ты мне очень нужен.
		В тёмный лес за мной ступай, 
		Съем тебя на ужин! 

Улыбается, облизывается, поглаживает живот.

Заяц:
		Разреши, я поскачу 
		Попрощаться с мамой.

Зайка поёт и вытирает слёзы, а лиса грозит пальцем и тащит его под ёлку.

Лиса:
		Ни за что не отпущу, 
                      Ишь, какой упрямый!

Хор:
		Тут охотник шёл как раз, 
		С ним собака Лайка.
		Дал охотник ей приказ…

Охотник:
		Зайку выручай-ка! 

Жестом показывает собаке Лайке спасать зайца.

Хор:
		Мчался зайка сквозь леса, 
		С ним беды не сталось, 
		А разбойница лиса
		Без хвоста осталась!

Зайка скачет за ёлку, собака бежит за лисой, с окончанием музыки приносит лисий хвост, и охотник её гладит.

Это текст из книги. А вот теперь открывается простор для вашей фантазии…….


1. Я брала «Белый зай». 

2. У меня было на подтанцовке ещё 2 зайца (проболевшие дети).

3. Мелодия – 8 тактов. Я добавляла проигрыш в 8 тактов (Любая , подходящая по     размеру 2/4, характеру и тональности музыка на ваш вкус). Сочиняла мини-сценки (например: заяц сел и дрожит, лиса держит его за ухо, пританцовывая, ходит вокруг него), т.е. обыгрывала каждое слово и подтекст предполагаемый. 

НО!!! Главное, не переборщить, ощущать чувство времени… и будущий интерес детей и публики.

4. Детей брать желательно, чисто интонирующих. У меня даже хор был из слухачей.

ФАНТАЗИРУЙТЕ, НА ЗДОРОВЬЕ…

Н о т ы 
[img]http://*********ru/12147118.gif[/img]

----------

luisa (28.11.2016), Алусик (12.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

"Танец разбойников" (подг. гр.). 


Из ТЕЛЕШОУ по мультфильмам.
Я брала: "Говорят, мы Бяки-Буки". На переднем плане танцевали Цыганочки, они выходили на вступление (скрипочка играет), а мальчики выходили чуть попозже. один кинжал протирает, дышит на его клинок, другой потягивается, зевает, третий с четвёртым, подняв правую руку, делают встречный хлопок (здороваются). Правда, должно было быть 8 разбойников, но заболели. Я выставлю на днях видео, у меня где-то был кусочек. Дальше, они подходили к девочкам, те сидели и делали наклоны , и обходили каждый свою девочку. Потом, девочки танцевали по кругу, а мальчики в кругу: присядка, менялись местами. Фантазировать можно безгранично

----------

nata.69. (10.05.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

Доброго здоровья! 


Девочки и мальчики! Не нашла замену некоторым  песням, находящимся на кассете, в том числе и «В лесу родилась ёлочка». Поэтому, вместо одной в среднем темпе вставила две (№ 6 –  медленная мелодия – играет 40 секунд, за это время слышен звон колокольчиков и скачет лошадка с Дедом Морозом, а потом, № 7 – сама песня обыгрывается). Музыкальный материал подбирается любой. Я взяла из русских мультиков. Дети с удовольствием подпевают знакомые песенки.
Ничего специально не делаем, берём то, что под рукой. И ещё: пройдитесь по группам, там могут быть редкие игрушки (барсук, енот, бобёр…)


ТЕАТР ПЕСНИ 

Свет включён только над ширмой. 

1. НОВОГОДНЯЯ СКАЗКА – 3 мин. 55 сек. 
Вступление. Просто звучит музыка. Действие начинается с 16-ой секунды. На трубочках, проволоке или палочках, появляются снежинки, затем звёзды из фольги, месяц из фольги, метель (фатин, тюль, капрон…), снежные сугробы (белая ткань на руках, мячах…),  светящиеся звёзды (на батарейках). Всё это движется то по одному, то вместе, то рядами, вблизи, на заднем плане, синхронно, в одном направлении,  в разных, с наклоном, вверх-вниз и т.д. и т.п.  
2 куплет. Зайчик скачет  то показываясь, то пропадая за сугробом (дети пищат от восторга, вообще, все игрушки показывайте не сразу, а постепенно: голова- туловище, или лапа-голова). На проигрыш, ёлочки движутся др. др. навстречу, белочка из-за верхушки ёлочки выглядывает, между ними скачет. 
Концовка – повторить сказочное начало. 

2. ЗИМОЙ – 2 мин. 13 сек. 
Начинать действие чуть позже музыки (как бы интрига для детей). Появляется сугроб, спящий медведь, кленовый жёлто-оранжевый лист. Медведя укрыть белой тканью (синтепон, бязь…)
Белочка грызёт шишку (постукивать палочками за ширмой), может проскакать зайчик, за ним гонится волк. Может пролететь филин. 

3. ПЕСЕНКА О ЁЛОЧКЕ – 3 мин. 52 сек. 
На заднем плане ёлочки движутся  вдоль ширмы, а Снегурочка идёт навстречу им 
(создаётся иллюзия движения межу ними). Снегурочка выбирает ёлочку. Танцует. 
Прибегают звери, танцуют со Снегурочкой в хороводе, уходят. На проигрыш Снегурочка кружится, вокруг неё снежинки, звёздочки, месяц, огоньки. Появляется Дед Мороз. Поёт со Снегурочкой. На заднем плане снежки вверх подбрасывать. 

4. ПЕСЕНКА ДЕДА МОРОЗА – 1 мин. 56 сек. 
Дед Мороз с мешком за плечами. Снежком укутывает ёлочку.  Угощает зверей,  которые по очереди  появляются с разных сторон:  зайца – морковкой, лису – рыбкой, медведя – конфетой – Гулливер…  Звери, получив подарок, идут за Дедом Морозом по одному, затем парами. 

5. В НОВОГОДНЕМ ЛЕСУ –  2 мин. 10 сек. 
Полька, ладушки, хлопки, катание на санках, Снежки на заднем плане подбрасывать. 

6. В ЛЕСУ РОДИЛАСЬ ЁЛОЧКА –  1 мин. 54 сек.  Нам нужно звучание только 40 секунд.
10 секунд – вступление, одна музыка. Остальные 30 сек. звенят колокольчики, бежит лошадка и везёт в санях  Деда Мороза и мешок. 

7. В ЛЕСУ РОДИЛАСЬ ЁЛОЧКА –  2 мин. 33 сек. 
Приготовить две одинаковые ёлочки (у меня были и плоскостные, и искусственные в разные годы). На одной несколько снежинок. На другой мишура, дождик, игрушки новогодние. На ширме ёлочка со снежинками. Всю песню обыграть. На слова: «Теперь она нарядная…» первая ёлочка убирается, а над ширмой появляется нарядная красавица (детям нравится). 


Неожиданно для детей на последних тактах зажигается ёлка настоящая, и детей приглашают на дискотеку. 
Дети повторяют движения за музыкальным руководителем. 

ДИСКОТЕКА

Свет выключен, горит иллюминация на ёлке и в зале. 

8. КАБЫ НЕ БЫЛО ЗИМЫ –  1 мин.17 сек. 

9РАССКАЖИ, СНЕГУРОЧКА –  1 мин. 39 сек.

10. ЧАСТУШКИ БАБОК ЁЖЕК –  1 мин. 21 сек. 

11. НОВОГОДНИЙ КАЛЕНДАРЬ –  2 мин. 45 сек. 
Детям даётся возможность успокоиться и отдохнуть. Они смотрят на ёлку.
Взрослые бросают по одному снежку в руки ребёнку, затем дети возвращают (бросают) снежок взрослым, взрослые переходят к другим детям и т.д. Потом приглашают детей потанцевать (импровизация) со снежком. 

12. ХА-ХА-ХА –  3 мин. 20 сек. 

13. СМЕШИНКА –  2мин. 08 сек. 

14. ПЕСНЯ – СИМВОЛ ГОДА  (про тигра). 

15. РОССИЙСКИЙ ДЕД МОРОЗ –  3мин. 15сек. Дети уходят из зала.  

_ Музыка_  
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5276007 

Также здесь хорошенькая песенка «Год Быка»,  в будущем пригодится.

----------

alla-mus (06.11.2016), genek (10.01.2016), irinavalalis (09.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (15.11.2016), о-ля-ля (29.10.2016), Ярик (10.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

СЛУШАНИЕ КЛАССИЧЕСКОЙ МУЗЫКИ 
ОТКРЫТОЕ ЗАНЯТИЕ. ПРОВЕДЕНО 14 МАЯ 2004 ГОДА 
НА РАЙОННОМ МЕТОДИЧЕСКОМ ОБЪЕДИНЕНИИ.
ПЛАН-КОНСПЕКТ.

Дети входят парами, исполняя классический танец ПОЛОНЕЗ. Заканчивается танец поклоном гостям. Звучит музыкальное приветствие. 

Муз. Рук.: «Здравствуйте, ребята!» (пение)
Дети: «Здравствуйте!» (пение)
М. р.: «Здравствуйте!» (пение)
Дети: «Здравствуйте!» (пение)

Муз. Рук.: Поприветствуем наших гостей. «Здравствуйте!» (пение)
Дети: «Здравствуйте!» (пение) 

М. р.: Мальчики, предложите девочкам сесть. (дети садятся).
          Сегодня мы с вами будем говорить о классической музыке, 
          угадывать музыкальные загадки. ЧТО такое КЛ.М.?(ответы). ЧТО такое СИМФ. МУЗ.? (ответы) Да, это ОПЕРА, БАЛЕТ, СЮИТА. Это всё инструментальная и вокальная музыка. ЧТО такое ИНСТРУМЕНТАЛЬНАЯ музыка? (отв.) Какие ИНСТР. Вы знаете? (отв.) Как назыв. этот ИНСТР? (Ф-но, пианино, рояль) МУЗ. звучит в разных РЕГИСТРАХ. Сколько РЕГИСТРОВ вы знаете? Какой РЕГИСТР. сейчас звучит? (высок., сред., низк.) А сколько ЗВУКОВ сейчас звучит? (1, 2, много) Когда звучит ОДИН ГОЛОС, как это называется? (сыграть отрывок из «Маленькой польки» муз. Глинки. ответы.: мелодия ) МЕЛОДИЯ какой музыки прозвучала? (отв.) А в каком ЛАДУ написана полька? (отв.) Сколько ЧАСТЕЙ в этой муз. пьесе? (Сыграть. отв.: 2 части) И обе они звучат в МИНОРЕ? (отв.: во 2 ч. мажор и минор) Как вы определили, что затем опять звучит МИНОР? Кто написал «Маленькую польку?». Чей это портрет? (отв.: ГЛИНКИ) Вся ли музыка, написанная в МИНОРЕ, имеет нежный, ласковый характер? (сыграть неск. тактов прелюдии Баха «c-moll», ответы детей) Правильно. Какой ХАРАКТЕР у этой музыки? (отв.)

Ребята, вся музыка делится на ТРИ основных ЖАНРА. Какой МУЗ. ЖАНР сейчас прзвучит? (марш Робера, «Ф-ура» Чичкова. отв. дет.) Это песенный МАРШ. И второй жанр – это …ПЕСНЯ. Мы назвали с вами МАРШ, ПЕСНЮ. А какой ТРЕТИЙ основной ЖАНР музыки? (отв.) Правильно, это ТАНЕЦ. Какие танцы вы знаете? (отв.: ПОЛОНЕЗ, ПЛЯСКА, ПОЛЬКА, ВАЛЬС, МАЗУРКА) Какой характер музыки у полонеза Моцарта? (отв.: гордая, торжественная, величественная) Я вам сыграю 1-ю ч. знакомого вам муз. произведения. (Рахманинов «ИТАЛЬЯНСКАЯ полька») Как НАЗЫВАЕТСЯ эта музыка? (отв.) Кто НАПИСАЛ это произведение? А СКОЛЬКО в польке ЧАСТЕЙ? (отв.) В каком ЛАДУ написана 1ЧАСТЬ? Какой у неё ХАРАКТЕР, какое НАСТРОЕНИЕ? (отв.) А ВТОРАЯ часть в каком ЛАДУ звучит? (сыграть кусочек) А ТРЕТЬЯ часть? (отв.) Чей это ПОРТРЕТ? (РАХМАНИНОВА)… Это звучала ИНСТР. МУЗ., написанная для ф-но, но мы с вами знаем много инструментов. Когда много инст-рументов звучит вместе, мы говорим, что это играет… (ОРКЕСТР) А какие ОРКЕСТРЫ вы знаете? (отв.: ДУХОВОЙ – называют инструменты; НАРОДНЫЙ – назыв. инстр; СИМФОНИЧЕСКИЙ – наз. инстр; ДЕТСКИЙ – наз. инстр.) Ребята, я вам раздам карточки с изображением муз. инструментов и мы с вами поиграем (раздать карточки.) Но, чтобы было интересней, пригласим поиграть наших гостей. Алла Романовна, какой оркестр вам должны составить дети? (дети поднимают карточки названного оркестра) Наталья Викторовна, инструменты какого оркестра должны показать вам дети?... Тамара Викторовна?...
А сейчас мы с девочками сыграем ещё одно классическое произведение (на металлофонах и ф-но исп. «Полька-шарманка» Шостаковича). Какое произведение прозвучало? (отв.) Кто написал эту музыку? (отв.- показать портрет Шостаковича) Ещё одна загадка: чей это портрет? (показать портрет Чайковского) Вы много раз танцевали под музыку П И Чайковского: зимой вы сочиняли танец на музыку Вальса Снежинок из балета «Щелкунчик», в марте вы танцевали для мам под музыку Дивертисмента из балета «Спящая Красавица». Сегодня вы исполните вальс-мазурку на музыку Мазурки из балета П. И. Чайковского «Лебединое озеро». Мальчики, пригласите девочек на танец.
ВАЛЬС-МАЗУРКА

Сейчас я вам предлагаю послушать муз. загадку. Пока будет звучать музыка, сидите спокойно, слушайте внимательно. Когда я выключу магнитофон, я всех вас выслушаю.

«УТРО» м. Э.Грига.

Что за произведение звучало? (отв.) Кто его написал? (отв.) 
П. И. Чайковский дружил с Э. Григом и любил его музыку. Какой характер этой музыки? (отв.) Какие инструменты звучали? (отв.) 
Каким цветом вы хотели бы нарисовать утро?(отв.) Сейчас будет звучать музыка Грига, вы по очереди подойдёте к мольберту, возьмёте кисточку с понравившимся цветом и нарисуете часть пейзажа. Когда все передадут через цвет настроение и характер музыки, мы рассмотрим рисунок, и увидим КАКИМ ВЫ ПРЕДСТАВЛЯЕТЕ УТРО, слушая музыку Эдварда Грига.

Повтор записи 

(дети рассматривают рисунок, делятся впечатлениями)

Я хочу вам показать два инструмента симфонического оркестра.
Что это за инструмент?(отв: ФЛЕЙТА. дать рассмотреть).Я вам сыграю несколько звуков, послушайте…
А как называется этот инструмент?(отв:СКРИПКА. показать детям)
Как вы это определили?(отв.). Послушайте отрывок из КОНЦЕРТА
ЛЯ-МИНОР итальянского композитора Антонио Вивальди. 

Игра на скрипке. 

Ещё один сюрприз. Садитесь на эти стулья. Я предлагаю послушать другую запись картины «Утро» из Сюиты Э. Грига «Пер Гюнт». Вы услышите щебет птиц. И если вам захочется, вы можете выйти и потанцевать, в движении передать настроение музыки. 


ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНАЯ ИМПРОВИЗАЦИЯ. 

Наше занятие окончено. Мы слушали с вами классическую музыку, говорили о музыкальных инструментах, вы увидели скрипку и флейту, нарисовали замечательную картину. Возьмите её  в группу, покажите своим мамам и папам, расскажите, что на ней нарисована музыка картины «Утро» великого норвежского композитора Эдварда Грига. Встаньте, давайте попрощаемся. 

Муз.рук: «До свиданья!» (пение)
Дети: «До свиданья!» (пение)
Муз.рук: попрощаемся с нашими гостями. «До свидания!» (пение)
Дети: «До свидания!» (пение)
Муз.рук: Спасибо за занятие (дети хлопают). Мальчики, проводите девочек в группу. 

Дети парами выходят из зала. 





P.S. Это мы позируем после занятия руководителю МО. Было так интересно, что она просто забыла ,что надо фотографировать. На заднем плане сидят воспитатели нашего сада. А музыкальных руководителей я посадила напротив детских стульчиков, чтобы они видели эмоции ребятишек.

Импровизация на музыку Э. Грига.







На этой фотографии на заднем плане на мольберте видна коллективная работа детей, которую они рисовали, слушая музыку Э. Грига: Радуга, Облака, Солнце, Лес… Рисунок получился из мазков детей: последней импровизировала воспитатель, она и оформила фантазии детей.
На мольберте стояла гуашь, рядом в стакане стояли цветные карандаши, концы которых были обвязаны уже пропитанным краской кусочком губки для посуды такого же цвета, как определённый карандаш (для того, чтобы детям легче было найти определённую краску). Если ребёнок считал нужным добавить цвет, он дополнительно окунал карандаш с губкой в баночку с гуашью. Там же лежали бумажные салфетки на тот случай, если дети испачкают руки.


Вальс-мазурка.  м.П.И. Чайковского. 
Вторая часть.  Вальс. 







Это Я… 
А.Вивальди. Концерт для скрипки Ля минор. Первый период.






На этой фотографии запечатлён момент, когда дети угадывают, сколько звуков я сыграла на фортепиано.


Вся эта работа проводится мною исподволь на каждом занятии, как бы походя, не заостряя внимания. Что-то играю и говорю, в каком регистре. Или прошу послушать АККОМПАНЕМЕНТ и т.д. и т.п. 

На методобъединении  все обратили внимание на модуляции моего голоса: от тихого, вкрадчивого до громкого на мгновение; от растерянного, таинственного до ликующего, бравурного; от нежного, задумчивого, до неистового, клокочущего. 
Пишу так подробно потому, чтобы было понятно: скучного СЛУШАНИЯ не бывает! 

УСПЕХОВ ВАМ, КОЛЛЕГИ! Буду рада, если это занятие натолкнёт ВАС на интересные разработки по СЛУШАНИЮ музыки. 
СПАСИБО. Муза Мирзоева.

----------

Axiniy (04.01.2017), Elen2 (31.01.2017), EVGESKA (22.10.2016), genek (10.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), kasatkinaog (16.12.2016), larisakoly (21.10.2016), luisa (15.10.2016), sky36 (03.10.2016), ttanya (28.10.2016), varvara7371 (04.10.2016), Vestochka (05.04.2016), Гульниза (30.10.2016), Марина ан (16.12.2016), нутя (04.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Доброго всем здоровья! :flower: 
Нашла сценарий, которому 100 лет в обед. Может, кому пригодится, так как я при составлении одного сценария пользуюсь от 2-3 до 13-14 источников и своё ещё подсочиняю. 


ПРАЗДНИЧНЫЙ КОНЦЕРТ-ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЕ.

8 марта – старшая группа.

Дети под м песни «Маме в день 8 марта»вбегают в зал, поют, танцуют, легко кружась и на окончание музыки выстраиваются у центральной стены полукругом.

РЕБ. 8 марта – день торжественный, день радости и красоты.
         На всей земле он дарит женщинам свои улыбки и цветы.

РЕБ.  По обычаям российским всем гостям – поклон наш низкий, 
          С добрым словом и любовью, с хлебом-солью!

РЕБ.  Спасибо, спасибо, мамы, что вы тут сегодня с нами.
          К вам – первое наше слово: Мамы! Будьте здоровы!

Песня «Поздравляем» м Левкодимова.

Танец с ленточками.
м Соснина, Надененко (муз и движ-37).

РЕБ.  Дорогие бабушки, дорогие мамы, 
         Приглашаем дружно вас, потанцуйте с нами!

Песня-игра «Путь делают все, так, как мы» англ н м.

Игра «Передача платочка»м Ломовой

(75).

Все садятся.

РЕБ.  Есть у мамы мамочка – бабушка моя.
          О любимой бабушке расскажу вам я: 
          С бабушкой я буквы в книжке разбираю, 
          С ней играю в куклы , в классики играю.
          Важные секреты ей шепчу на ушко, 
          Потому что бабушка – лучшая подружка!

Сценка «Непослушная.Даша».

«Песенка друзей» м Герчик.

Дети садятся. 2 ребёнка выходят на середину зала.

1РЕБ.  Сотрудников детского сада поздравить, ребята, нам надо.

2РЕБ.  Ваш труд очень добрый и скромный, большого достоинства полный.
            И, хотя, целый день вы снами, всё равно ведь вы тоже – мамы.

Дети читают стихи и дарят свои поделки:
РЕБ.  У заведующей садом всегда дел полным-полно.
          ЗДЕСЬ вопросы решить надо, потом – съездить в РАЙОНО.

РЕБ.  Целый день, с семи утра, (это знает детвора!)
Воспитатель занят с нами очень важными делами.

РЕБ.  Методист занят работой – и большой, и малый люд
Окружён её заботой, здесь помогут и поймут.

РЕБ.  Помощник воспитателя наводит чистоту: 
Создаст нам обязательно уют и красоту.

РЕБ.  Медицинская сестра делает обход с утра, 
          Спрашивает «Все здоровы? В фитобар идти готовы? 
 (или: Все к гимнастике готовы?)

РЕБ.  В музыкальный зал приходят все без исключения:
          Ожидают детвору здесь игры, развлечения.

Психология – наука тонкая и трудная, 
Но, похоже, эта штука всем нам очень нужная.

РЕБ.  Физкультурой заниматься начинаем с детства.
          И для этого используем мы любые средства.

РЕБ.  Повар у печи хлопочет, сытно накормить нас хочет
          Кашей, пирожками, и мясными щами.

РЕБ.  Завхоз в детском садике очень нужна, 
          Работа её чрезвычайно важна: 
         Дать: детям – игрушки, помощникам – швабры, 
         На кухню – продукты, а в складе – взять фрукты.

РЕБ.  Мы в прачечной видим: бельё подсыхает, 
          Здесь выгладят всё, подошьют, постирают.

Оркестр «Маленький вальс»м Леви.

Выходят 2 мальчика.

1 Девочек мы поздравляем, быть весёлыми желаем!

2 Эй, девчонки-хохотушки, запевайте-ка, частушки.
   Запевайте поскорей, что б порадовать гостей!

ДЕВ.  Шире круг,  шире круг, дайте круг пошире!
           Не одна иду плясать – нас идёт четыре!

Частушки.

Аттракционы

(варим суп; варим варенье; передай шарик; кто быстрее оденет ребёнка).

РЕБ.   Хоть гостей мы развлекаем, про дела не забываем – 
           Замесили тесто мы, что б напечь для всех блины.

Песня «Блины»р н м.

Дети угощают всех блинами.

РЕБ.  Наш концерт окончен. Спасибо за внимание.

ДЕТИ.  До встречи! До свидания!
***  
АТРИБУТЫ.
1.фрукты, 2.овощи, 3.шап. бабушки, 4.шап. дедушки, 5.платок Даше, 6.шап. зай-ца, 7.шап. лягушки, 8.шап. лисы, 9.шап. ежа, 10.подарки(11шт.), 11.оркестр:4 мет-на, колокольч, бубен, ложки, 12.платки(4шт.), 13.блюда с блинами(4шт.), 14.платки(2), 15.шарики(2), 16.одежда, 17.разовые салфетки для рук..

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Raisa Vayner (09.01.2016), Гульниза (30.10.2016), ярки (30.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Сценарий, который родился из-за необходимости, т.е. по обстоятельствам. 14 марта давала на районном МО РАБОТУ С РОДИТЕЛЯМИ. И поэтому, ПРАЗДНИК МАМ сделала, используя весь материал, подготовленный для МО. Так сказать, одним выстрелом двух зайцев kuku. 




Ярмарка» подг. гр.

Заходят мальчики, руки полочкой за спиной, останавливаются возле стульчиков. Вбегают девочки, плавно кружатся, останавливаются возле стульчиков, делают книксен (девочки стоят на один шаг впереди мальчиков).

Реб: Праздник смотрит к нам в окошко, и весна ручьём звенит.
        Лучик солнечный, весёлый с поздравленьями спешит.

Реб: Слово «Мама», словно птица, по земле весенней мчится.
        Женщин милых поздравляем, и здоровья всем желаем!

Песня «Поздравляем» м Левкодимова
(стр.186).

Девочки делают шаг назад и становятся рядом с мальчиками.

Вед: Мамам, самым близким в мире людям, 
        Мило улыбаемся подчас.
        Но сказать о том, что любим, 
        Не хватает времени у нас!

Реб: Мама, мама, мамочка, в этом слове солнца свет!
        Мама, мама, мамочка, лучше слова в мире нет!

Реб: Мама, мама, мамочка, кто роднее, чем она? 
        Мама, мама, мамочка, у неё в глазах весна!

Реб: Мама, мама, мамочка, на земле добрее всех!
        Мама, мама, мамочка, дарит сказки, дарит смех!

Дети садятся. На середину зала выходят девочка и мальчик.

Девочка: Почему 8 марта солнце ярко светит? 

Мальчик: Потому что наши мамы лучше всех на свете!

Девочка: А давай с тобою вместе скажем мы от всех детей:

Оба: Поздравляем, поздравляем наших воспитателей!

Мальчик: Разреши тебя на танец в этот праздник пригласить? 
Девочка: Очень рада! Мы с тобою будем весело кружить!
Пляска парами м Штрауса
Стр.87 «Танцы, игры».

Дети садятся.

Вед: Мы собрались сегодня в зале, 
       чтобы шутить, смеяться и плясать, 
       мы дорогих гостей позвали
       весёлый праздник отмечать.

Выходят два скомороха.

1 скоморох: Люди добрые, народ честной!
                    Поздравляем всех с весной!
                    И сегодня в детсаду мы откроем ярмарку!

2 скоморох: 
(слова не смогла прочитать из тетрадки)


Мальчик подходит к скоморохам.

Мальчик: Есть платочки, погремушки, есть свистульки и игрушки.
                 Только ложек не видать, на чём маме мне играть? 

1 ском: Есть у нас и ложки – лучший сувенир! 
             Расписные ложки – знает целый мир!

2 ском: Вместе с вами мы сыграем, 
             Наших мамочек поздравим.

Песня «Ложки деревенские» м Роот.
Стр.150.

Девочка подходит к скоморохам.

Девочка: Шёлковый платочек вы подайте мне, 
               Для бабушек попляшем мы в хороводе нашем.

Танец подружек с платками.
№3 – 64.

Два мальчика подходят к скоморохам.

1мальч: Мы – музыканты славные, где инструменты наши главные?

2мальч: Берись за дело, мастера, нам выступать пришла пора.

Оркестр. «Полянка».
(7 – 67) 
Музыкальный калейдоскоп.




Игра: « Ловушка» с мамами (2раза).
Стр.12 - 76. Муз. калейд.

Аттракцион: «кто быстрее развесит бельё?»(2р).
2 мамы, 2 девочки, 2 таза, 8 платочков, 16 прищепок, верёвка, 2 мальчика.

Мальчик подходит к скоморохам.

Мальчик: Эй, ребята, налетайте, погремушки разбирайте.
                 Начинаем мы для вас разудалый быстрый пляс!

Пляска с погремушками (шары).

реб: Где же ваши шали? Что-то наши бабушки заскучали? 

Пляска «Чудо-балалайка» с бабушками.

(78) Роот.

Вед: Какая же ярмарка без карусели – не то веселье!

Карусель 

Вед: 
        Повеселились   

Реб: И наши гости очень довольны.
        Вон, хлопают нам, аж ладошкам больно!

Родители хлопают.

реб: Спасибо, спасибо, мамы, что вы тут сегодня с нами.
        Вам главное наше слово…

Дети: Мамы, будьте здоровы!

Дети идут к мамам и бабушкам, обнимают и целуют их.

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Гульниза (30.10.2016), лариса 25 (08.01.2019), ярки (30.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Музыкальная гостиная. Зима. Святки.


СВЯТКИ
Сегодня в нашей «Музыкальной гостиной» мы будем говорить о зимних Святках. В это время празднуют такие замечательные праздники, как Рождество и Новый год. Наш народ, верный своей земле, сберёг обычаи своих предков. На Святки все радуются и все забывают своё горе. Это время забав. Святки начинаются в России с Рождества Христова (7 января) и продолжают-ся до крещенского Сочельника (18 января).Так называется день перед Крещением Сына Божьего. Святки происходит от глагола светить – засветила, засияла звезда, возвещающая о Рождении Спасителя мира – Иисуса Христа. На Святки был обычай: ребята и девушки, отстояв Всенощную или Заутреню в церкви, весёлой гурьбой шли колядовать – ходили по домам, поздравляя хозяев с Рождеством и желая им всего самого лучшего (богатства, много детей, хорошего урожая). Поздравляли не просто словами, а специальными песенками-колядками. Но первые колядки, восхвалявшие Христа, начинали петь уже накануне Рождества. К этому празднику пекли специальное угощение – печенье «козульки».
Сегодня 14 января. Много лет назад считалось, что Новый год наступает именно в этот день. У нас на Руси, очень многие семьи встречают его и в наше время. Дети ходят по домам и поют специальные новогодние песни – колядки: (пропеть)
                        «Сею-вею-посеваю, с Новым годом поздравляю.
                         Уродись, пшеничка, на поле – копнами, на столе – пирогами».
Колядовщики за свои песенки просили угощения. Хозяева их ждали, с удовольствием выслушивали, а затем одаривали всех печеньем, конфетами, деньгами, пирогами, кишкой-колбасой. Колядовщики рядились в маски и костюмы. У вас тоже есть маски, наряжайтесь. Вы будете колядовщиками, а я – хозяйкой. (Дети надевают маски, детали костюмов, берут шест с рождественской звездой, музрук набрасывает на плечи шаль, переходит от ф-но в ту  часть зала, которая оформлена под горницу и садится на лавочку).

РЯЖЕНЫЕ (дед, коза, Баба Яга, месяц, звезда) читают колядки. Хозяйка приглашает в горницу. Гадание с петухом (ножницы, монеты, зеркало). ИГРЫ с верёвкой, скакалкой.






АТРИБУТЫ. 1)лавки,2)гирлянды, 3)подносы, 4)крупа,5) хлеб, 6)печенье, 7)конфеты (остальное перечислено в сценарии).

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

ВЕСЕННЕЕ ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЕ 
ст. – ст. лог. гр. 
МДОУ № 312 
«Катюша» 

Дети под музыку заходят в зал и останавливаются около стульчиков. 

Реб:   Мы собрали в зале множество ребят, 
         Голоса повсюду радостно звенят.
         Самый главный праздник света и добра 
         Празднует сегодня наша детвора. 
Реб:   Собрались поздравить нежных наших мам – милые, родные…
Все:   За всё спасибо вам! 
Реб:   В добрый день – 8 Марта мамам нашим шлём привет! 
          «Мама» – слово дорогое! В слове том тепло и свет! 
Реб:   Это слово, словно птица, по земле весенней мчится. 
В-ль:  Это слово есть у вас? 
Дети:   Да! 
В-ль:  Вот и славно, а сейчас можно праздник начинать – 
         Веселиться, танцевать, 
         Песни петь, стихи читать, – 
         Женщин всех с весною поздравлять! 

Песня «Моя мама» м. Макшанцевой 
Дети садятся. 
Реб:   С первым солнечным лучом постучался праздник в дом, 
          И от радости сосульки зазвенели за окном. 

Песня «Чудо-крыша» м. Ботярова 
(Анар, Света, Лера) 
Девочка:  Весенний праздничный денёк с улыбкой встречу я. 
               На свете лучше всех друзей мамулечка моя! 

Выходят 3 р-ка. 
Реб:   Пригласили в гости к нам мы и бабушек и мам! 
          Обещаем, обещаем, что не будет скучно вам! 
Реб:   Бабушкам сюрприз особый мы в честь праздника подарим – 
         Но не танец и не песню – ещё лучше, интересней! 
Реб:   Раньше бабушка, бывало, сказки на ночь нам читала.
         Поменялись мы ролями и расскажем сказку сами! 

Звучит весёлая музыка. 
Мама-Коза:   Пеку я всевозможные бисквиты и пирожные. 
                   Их надо печь искусно, чтоб было очень вкусно. 
                   Ру-ду-ду! 
Вокруг мамы бегает козлёнок (под музыку). 
Ру-ду-ду:   Мама, мама. Почему я бегу, а не лечу? 
Коза:   Зато ты можешь прыгать, копытцами стучать. 
          И ножками подрыгать, и быстро пробежать! 
Ру-ду-ду:   Ура! (прыгает, подскакивает, бегает под музыку). 
Коза:   Вспомни, козлик, день какой: необычный, не простой. 
          Цифра восемь здесь не зря. 
Ру-ду-ду:   Женский праздник, вспомнил я! 
Коза:   Ты печенье возьми и бабуле отнеси. 
Ру-ду-ду берёт корзинку и весело бежит по кругу (под музыку). 
Ру-ду-ду:   Я к бабушке смело иду, печенье в корзинке несу! 
Лошадка:   Здравствуй, Ру-ду-ду! (высоко поднимает колени)
Ру-ду-ду:   Здравствуй, Игогоша! 
Лошадка:   Ру-ду-ду, куда идёшь? (наклоняется к корзинке и встаёт) 
                   Вкусно пахнет, ты сено несёшь? 
Ру-ду-ду:   Печенье бабушке несу, но тебя я угощу. 
Лошадка:   Спасибо! Очень вкусно! (уходит, высоко поднимая ноги). 
Идет грустный ИА
Ослик:	Здравствуй Ру-ду-ду.
Ру-ду-ду:	Здравствуй ослик ИА!
Ослик:	Ру-ду-ду, куда идешь? Что в корзинке ты несешь?
Ру-ду-ду:	А я к бабушке иду, печенье бабушке несу!
Ослик:	Ах, если бы я был бабушкой! (голову опустил)
Ру-ду-ду:	Бери печенье, угощайся, кушай-кушай, не стесняйся!
Ослик:	(весело) Сасибо! Очень вкусно! (уходит)
Вокруг Ру-ду-ду бегают котята, весело мяукают.
Котята:	Здравствуй, Ру-ду-ду.
Ру-ду-ду:	Здравствуйте, котята!
1котенок:	Мы веселые котята, смелые мы, как тигрята.
2котенок:	Есть усы у нас большие, (показывает)
		Когти вот у нас какие! (показывает)
3котенок:	Мы охотимся за мышкой. Ой! Как вкусно пахнет пышкой.
4котенок:	Ру-ду-ду, куда идешь? Что в корзинке ты несешь?
Ру-ду-ду:	А я к бабушке иду, я печенье ей несу.
Котята:	Ах, как грустно. Пахнет очень-очень вкусно.
Ру-ду-ду:	Вот печенье, угощайтесь, кушайте, и не стесняйтесь! 
Котята:	Спасибо! Очень вкусно! 
Вылетают Жучки, жужжат, останавливаются врассыпную.
1жучок:	Мы весёлые жучки, быстро мы летаем 
		И зелёную траву лапками перебираем. 
2жучок:	Здравствуй, Ру-ду-ду! 
Ру-ду-ду:	Здравствуйте, жучки! 
3жучок:	С нами вместе паучок, бабочка, сороконожка. 
		Что в корзинке ты несёшь? Дай и нам немножко. 
Ру-ду-ду:	Вот печенье, угощайтесь. Кушайте, и не стесняйтесь! 
Ж. и др.:	Спасибо! Очень вкусно! 
Ру-ду-ду:	Мои ножки, друзья, не стоят на месте, 
		Поплясать зову вас я, весело нам вместе! 
Пляска «Весенний танец»
Под м. выходит Весна.
Весна:	Здравствуй, Козлик! Я – Весна, бужу землю ото сна.
		Освещаю, согреваю, с каждым листиком дружу 
		И хорошую погоду за собою приношу. 
Выбегает Лесовичок. 
Лесовичок:	Здравствуй, Козлик, вот и я пробудился ото сна! 
Весна:	Старичок-лесовичок, поиграй с нами, дружок! 

«Старичок-лесовичок» м. Роот 

Ру-ду-ду:	Вот история какая , моя корзиночка пустая!
		Рядом дом совсем стоит, бабушка в окно глядит. 
Бабушка:	Ру-ду-ду, ах, внучек мой, опечаленный какой! 
		Я внучонка защищу! Кто обидел Ру-ду-ду?! 
Ру-ду-ду:	Я тебе, бабулечка, печенье не донёс. 
		По тропинке я бежал и друзей всех угощал! 
Бабушка:	Что печенье не донёс – ничего, что друзей всех угостил – хорошо! 
		Ты поздравил утром, милый Ру-ду-ду, 
С праздником весенним мамочку свою? 
Ру-ду-ду:	Кошечки, лошадки, жучки и паучки, 
		Бабочки, ребятки, давайте к мамам побежим, 
                      Их на танец пригласим

«Танец с мамамами» м. Чичкова 
Мамы во внутр. кр, дети во внеш.
1ч: 8тактов пруж. с поворотом; 8тактов хлопки.
2ч: 8тактов шейк; 8тактов хлопки.
	3ч: идут по кругу парами, в конце обнимают маму. 

Выходят 2мальчика и девочка 
Мальч:	Шлём свои мы поздравленья девочкам в денёк весенний.
		Поднимает настроенье вам мужское населенье. 
Мальч:	Наши девочки прелестны и достачно умны, 
Деловиты и активны. Нам видней со стороны. 
Девочка:	Поздравленья принимаем. Вас на танец приглашаем. 

«Танец с хлопками» латв. н. м. 

Дети выстраиваются полукругом 
Реб:		На свете добрых слов немало, но всех добрей, важней одно, 
		Из двух слогов простое слово «Мама».
		И нету слов роднее, чем оно! 
Реб:		С днём Восьмого марта! С праздником весенним! 
		С первыми цветами в этот светлый час, 
		Дорогие мамы, дорогие бабушки, няни, воспитатели…
Дети:		Поздравляем вас!



ВСЕ ПЕРСОНАЖИ ПОЯВЛЯЮТСЯ ПОД СВОЮ МУЗЫКУ, ВЫПОЛНЯЯ ХАРАКТЕРНЫЕ ДВИЖЕНИЯ.

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Ещё один утренник семилетней давности. 


8 МАРТА В СРЕДНЕЙ ГРУППЕ. 

Дети с цветами  забегают, образуют круг, кружатся, бегут к центральной стене и образовав 2  полукруга возле стульчиков, останавливаются. 
В- ль поздравляет женщин. 

Реб: Праздничное утро в сад явилось к нам, 
        День 8 Марта – праздник наших мам. 

Реб: Мы наших мам и бабушек поздравим с Женским днём! 
       Для них сегодня весело станцуем и споём. 

Реб: За окошком песенка целый день слышна. 
        Кто придумал песенку? Солнце и весна. 

Песня : « Мы запели песенку» м Рустамова. 
Дети бегут к мамам, обнимают их, целуют, дарят цветы. Садятся на стульчики. 
Стихи о маме и бабушке. 
(4 человека)

Реб: Всё умеют наши мамы, суп готовить, шить панамы, 
       Ну и мы не отстаём, на окне цветы польём, 
       Книжку с мамой почитаем. А потом попьём с ней чая. 

Песня: «Маме помогаем» м Магиденко. 

Слова: 1. Мы сегодня мама, да, да, да, встали утром рано да, да, да. 
                 Моем ,убираем, украшаем дом. Маме помогаем, дружно мы живём.

             2. Выходной день завтра, да, да, да, день 8-го Марта, да, да, да. 
                Скатерть мы погладим, вымоем полы. 
                И подарим маме воздушные шары 

В-ль (спрашивает у мам): А как вам помогают дети дома? 
В-ль приглашает двух ответивших мам подойти к ней. 
В-ль: Сейчас мы посмотрим, хороши ли ваши помощники? 

Аттракцион «Уборка».
(2 косынки, 2 фартука, 3 стола, 3 коробки, 2 вазы или корзинки под фрукты, 4 стула) 

Реб:   (простите, тоже слова потеряны :redface:)                                                                                                                  


Реб: Мама вкусно                                                                                 
        Вот такая мама, золотая прямо! 

Реб: Правда, мама, я большой? Сам ботинки надеваю 
        И холодною водой сам ладошки отмываю. 
         И не плакал я с утра, может, в школу мне пора? 

Реб: Мне мама приносит игрушки, конфеты. 
       Но маму люблю я совсем не за это. 
      Люблю свою маму, скажу я вам прямо, 
       Ну просто за то, что она моя мама! 

Аттракцион «найди свою маму»4 раза 
стр.233 «Празд. в дет. саду».
(дети в кругу, глаза закрыты, мамы под музыку идут по кругу. После окончания звучания музыки, мамы останавливаются, дети бегут к маме, обнимают её).1 ч- пляшут, 2 ч-ищут.

  (девочки, здесь найдите стихотворение :confused:. Окончание: отдыхают две хозяйки...)                                                                                                              
                                                                   отдыхают две хозяйки.     

Песня «Большая стирка» м Лещинской.
стр.207 «Празд. в дет. саду». 
(девочки обыгрывают песню, 2 мальчика в конце растягивают верёвку).

Аттракцион : «Развесь бельё» 1-2 раза.
(2 ребёнка носят мамам платочки, мамы прищипывают их на верёвку).
4 платочка, 8 прищепок, 2 таза, стол, верёвка.

Реб: Сегодня в сад на праздник к нам бабушки пришли, 
        Нарядными, весёлыми внучат они нашли. 

Реб: Любят бабушек все дети, дружат с ними малыши. 
        Всех мы бабушек на свете поздравляем от души! 

Песня: « Молодой солдат» м Красева.

3 куплет: Бабушка родная к нам пришла,
                Громко крикнем бабушке УРА!
(песню исполняют мальчики с флажками)

В-ль: (тоже поищите слова :mad:).                                                                                                

          Бабушка вз------                                             тако---            
          Может нас избавить лишь хороший мастер.
         Кто же у нас мастер?

Мальчик: Сам я этот мастер. Сам я всё исправлю.
                 Починю скамейку. На ноги поставлю.

В-ль: А сейчас внучата для бабуль попляшут.

Танец гусаров и девочек м Завалишина(полька).





Мальчик: Девочек наших мы поздравляем, 
                Девочкам нашим здоровья желаем. 

Мальчик: Если дразнили порой вас обидно – 
                 Просим прощения – нам очень стыдно. 

Мальчик: Мы не от злости, а по привычке
                 Дёргаем часто вас за косички.

Мальчик: Честное слово, вы нас простите, 
                 И поздравления наши примите!

(в-ль поздравляет мам и бабушек и приглашает всех на танец).

Танец с мамами.
4 пружинки, кружатся лодочкой 1раз; идут по кругу.

ПРИГЛАШЕНИЕ НА ЧАЙ.





ВАРИАНТ 

После песни Рустамова дети садятся. Слышится звук летящего самолёта и грохот. В зал входит Бармалей с синяком под глазом. Он держится за поясницу и ревёт во всё горло.

:Бармалей: Да что же это такое? Какой же я невезучий!!! И самолёт
                   мой взорвался, и глаз подбит! Ух, как я зол! Как я …(ог -
лядывается). Куда это меня занесло? Местность какая-то незнакомая.

Ведущая: Здравствуй, Бармалей! Ты попал в детский сад на празд-
                ник.
Бармалей: А, я так и думал, что прилетел в сказочную местность.
                  Всё у вас тут как-то не так, не по-людски! Вон и детки 
                  какие-то чистенькие, ути-пути, опрятненькие, фу-у, ра-
                  дуются чему-то и веселятся, фи! 

Ведущий: Постой, Бармалей, прежде чем завести разговор, ты забыл
                 поздороваться.

Бармалей (усмехаясь): Ха! А зачем здороваться? 

Ведущая: Разве тебе мама не говорила, что при встрече со всеми 
надо здороваться? 

Бармалей: Я что-то такое помню, но маму и бабушку я никогда не слушался и делал всё, что хотел. Я и сейчас позабавлюсь! Ух, как люблю дёргать девчонок за косички, а с мальчишками драться.(хитро потирает руки и подходит к ребятам).
Ведущий: Ничего у тебя, Бармалей,  не получится и не старайся.

Бармалей (останавливается и, остолбенев, смотрит на ведущую): Как не 
                 получится? А кто мне помешает? 

Ведущая: Наши мальчики – бравые гусары, храбрые солдаты, доблестные всадники – настоящие защитники! 

Бармалей(смеётся):Какие-такие защитники? 

Ведущая: Сейчас сам увидишь!

Танец гусаров м Завалишина.


Молодой солдат м Красева.


Всадники м Красева.


Бармалей (удивляется): Да! Видать, у вас защитники хорошие! Но мне так хочется сделать какую-нибудь гадость (бр-р-р), так, что руки чешутся! 
Ведущая: Бармалей! Не надо обижать наших ребят. Лучше послушай стихи, которые дети приготовили для своих мам и бабушек.
Дети читают стихи.

Ведущая: Бармалей! А ты знаешь стишок для мамы и бабушки? 

Бармалей: Не- а!

Ведущая: Но ведь у них тоже праздник! Ребята, давайте передадим
                бабушке и маме Бармалейчика конфетки? (ответ детей).

Бармалей А что это такое? 

Ведущая: Ребята, расскажите, что такое конфетка? 

Дети рассказывают. Ведущая угощает Бармалея конфетой, он её 
откусывает и вдруг издаёт пронзительный вопль от острой зубной боли.
Он держится за щеку и прыгает то на правой, то на левой ноге.

Ведущая: Что с тобой? 

Бармалей: Ой, как зубы болят, мамочка!

Ведущая: А ты зубы когда-нибудь лечил? 

Бармалей: Мама мне говорила, что надо лечить зубы, а я её не слушался. Бабушка хотела отвести меня к доктору, но я не дался и нагрубил ей.
Ведущая (разводит руками): Ну вот и результат твоего непослушания.
Но ничего, у нас здесь много мам и бабушек, и они нам сейчас посоветуют, как быть. 

Одна мама советует поставить компресс и перевязать щеку платком. Ве-
дущая перевязывает Бармалею щеку, и ему становится легче, он улыбается.

Бармалей: Ну и мамы, всё-то они на свете знают!

Ведущая: А спасибо где? 

Бармалей: Спасибо большое! 

Ведущая: Бармалей! Ты своей маме по хозяйству помогаешь? 

Бармалей: Ага! Всё дома разбросаю…

Ведущая: Зачем? 

Бармалей: А чтобы никто ничего не мог найти.

Ведущая: Так надо всё складывать на свои места.

Бармалей: Как будто ваши дети складывают. Так я и поверил! 

Ведущая: А ты в этом сейчас убедишься. Наши ребятки покажут тебе как они помогают маме.

Реб: Всё умеют наши мамы, суп готовить, шить панамы.
        Ну и мы не отстаём, на окне цветы польём, 
        Книжку с мамой почитаем, а потом попьём с ней чая.

Песня «Маме помогаем» м Магиденко.

Бармалей: Такие маленькие, а всё умеют. Научите меня чему-нибудь.
Ведущая: Ребята, давайте научим Бармалея стирать платочки? 

(Дети соглашаются) 
Бармалей: А как это? 

Ведущая: Смотри на ребят и повторяй за ними.
Танец «Стирка»
(эстрадная композиция).

Бармалей подходит то к одному, то к другому ребёнку и показывает выстиранный платочек.
Бармалей: Вот как я научился стирать! 

Ведущая: Нашёл чем хвастаться! Ты вон какой большой, а стирать
Только научился. А наши ребятки маленькие, но мамам и бабушкам помогают уже давно.

Бармалей: Я тоже буду помогать! Вот пойду домой и все платочки 
                  маме перестираю. Ну, всё, я пошёл!

Бармалей убегает и машет платочком.

Ведущая: Эх, Бармалей, до свидания так и не сказал. Но теперь, ребята, он обязательно будет маме и бабушке помогать дома. А мы с вами ещё не почитали стихи бабушкам.

Дети читают стихи про бабушку.

Поздравления девочкам (см. предыдущий сценарий).

Танец «Дружные ладошки» латв. н. м.
(стр. 122 или вариант: стр. 137 м. Зарецкой).

Ведущая поздравляет мам и бабушек и приглашает всех на танец.

Танец с мамами м Михайловой

«Оркестр» стр. 73.

(4 пружинки, кружатся лодочкой 1 раз, на 2 ч. идут по кругу).

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

«ЗДРАВСТВУЙ, МАМОЧКА МОЯ!» 
Ст. – подг. лог. гр. 
МДОУ№ 312 
«Катюша»
2007г. 

Под муз. вбегают мальчики, образуют круг и остановившись, поворачиваются лицом к родителям. Вбегают девочки и, пробежав по внутреннему кругу, останавливаются рядом с мальчиками. 

Реб:   Собирайтесь, гости, к нам! Мы встречаем праздник мам! 
Реб:   Первым солнечным лучом постучался праздник в дом, 
          И от радости сосульки зазвенели за окном. 
Реб:   В этот день весенний поздравляем наших мам 
         всех без исключенья! 
Реб:   Мы маме дарим песенку, звенит она и льётся.
         Пусть маме будет весело, пусть мама засмеётся! 

Песня «Солнечная капель» м. Соснина. 

Дети берут шапочки-маски на стульчиках и садятся на ковёр.

В-ль:   А теперь давайте с вами потолкуем мы о маме. 
Реб:   Маме можно без труда дать медаль «Герой труда»! 
Реб:   Все дела её – не счесть, даже некогда присесть! 
Реб:   И готовит, и стирает, на ночь сказку почитает. 
Реб:   Надо маме помогать и ничем не огорчать. 
Реб:   Но бывает, иногда очень хочется, друзья, делать то, чего нельзя. 
Реб:   Мяч в квартире попинать! 
Реб:   Пошуметь, побаловать! 
Реб:   И ходить по лужицам! 
Все:   Надоело слушаться! 
Реб:   Надоело, братцы, утром умываться! 
Реб:   Рано с мамой в сад спешить, не капризничать, не ныть! 
Реб:   Кашу манную съедать, ничего не разбивать! 
Реб:   Убирать свои игрушки! Лучше буду я зверушкой! 
Реб:   Да и я! 
Реб:   И я! И я! 
Все:   Превращаемся, друзья! 
Дети надевают шапочки-маски Медведя, Белки, Лисы, Волка, Зайцев и садятся на стульчики. 
Мальч:   Поросятам, что не жить: из корыта есть и пить.
Реб(дев):   И в грязи валяться! 
Реб(дев):   Будем превращаться! 
Надевают шапочки поросят и садятся на стульчики. 

Мальч:   Пора мне в армию друзья! Солдатом стать мечтаю я! 
Мальч:   И я с тобой! 
Мальч:   И я с тобой! 
Мальч:   Возьмите и меня с собой! 
Надевают головные уборы и садятся на стульчики. 
Дев:   А я стать барышней хочу. Серьёзно, я ведь не шучу! 
Дев:   Я – мисс, ты – тоже. Скажем всем? 
2Дев:  И мы уж взрослые совсем! 
Девочки надевают шляпки и садятся на стульчики. 
Мальч:   Я капитаном стать хочу. По морю я корабль помчу! 
Мальч:   Мы смелые, возьми и нас к себе! 
2Мальч:   Всегда поможем мы тебе! 
Надевают шапочки, садятся на стульчики.
Дев:   А мы в дельфинов превратимся, поплаваем, повеселимся! 
Надевают(2-4 дев.) шапочки, садятся на стульчики. 
В-ль:   Ой, ребята, подождите! Вы хоть мне всё объясните.
            Ведь когда придут за вами, что скажу я вашей маме?
Дети:   Здесь ребят простыл и след, а где они – большой секрет! 
            Мы свободны словно птицы, значит, можем веселиться! 

Забава «Резвые ножки» р.н.м. 
(танцуют Зайцы).
Образуют круг. 

Игра «Ищи» м. Ломовой. 
(Звери, Волк – водящий).
Играют 2-3 раза. 
Под марш и хлопки детей победитель проходит по кругу. 

Инсценированная песня «Бравые солдаты» м. Филиппенко. 
(солдаты и барышни). 

«Полька-галоп».
(остальные дети). 
В танец включаются все дети.
Дети садятся на ковёр. Встаёт одна из мам. 
Мама:   Как дела, сыночек мой? Ну, пошли скорей домой. 
Сын:   Разве я ребёнок? Я же поросёнок! 
Мама:   Ой-ой-ой! Вот это да! Хрюшкой будет сын всегда! (садится). 
Встаёт мама девочки. 
Мама:   Здравствуй, дочка, как живёшь? Ты давно меня здесь ждёшь? 
Дочка:   Я же ведь не девочка, а лесная Белочка! 
Мама: Ой-ой-ой! Постой! Постой! 
            Кто бы мне теперь помог, была дочка – стал зверёк! (садится). 
Встаёт мама мальчика. 
Мама:   …(имя реб.), ты где, дорогой мой сынишка?! 
Мальч:   Я – косолапый коричневый мишка! 
Мама (разводит руками):   Что же случилось здесь, кто объяснит? 
                                              Мне ситуацию кто прояснит? (садится).
Дети:   Мишка косолапый, помаши нам лапой! 
Медведь машет лапой, садиться на пенёк и засыпает. 

«Дети и медведь» м. Верховинца. 
Вариант: 
дети кружатся лёгкими подскоками, подбегают к медведю;
смотрят, спит ли медведь, заглядывая, справа, затем слева, 
опять – справа и слева.  
Делают пружинку и поют: 
«Медведь, медведь, мы к тебе пришли, 
 Медведь, медведь, (хлопают и говорят) просыпайся и лови!».
Дети должны спрятаться в домик (обруч). 
Играют 2-3 раза. 
В конце поросята, взявшись за руки, подскоками 
танцуют вокруг спящего медведя. Выскакивает 
волк и противоходом кружит вокруг них. 

Волк:   Ой! Зверей-то сколько здесь! Можно хорошо поесть! 
            Поросята тут одни: и без мамы, и жирны! 
            Я давно не ел совсем. Вас-то я сейчас и съем! 
Поросёнок(дев):   Волк нас есть сейчас начнёт, может, нас медведь спасёт?! 
Поросёнок(дев):   Ты сильнее всех зверей, спрячь от волка нас скорей! 
Медведь:   Я же маленький медведь, волка мне не одолеть! (уходит)
Волк:   Ну, теперь вы не уйдёте и спасенья не найдёте! 
Поросята:   А нас солдаты защитят! Спасите бедных поросят!
1Солдат:   Хоть я солдат, хоть я не трус, но волка я и сам боюсь! 
2Солдат:   Мама бы волка сейчас прогнала, ведь никого не боится она! 
3 Солдат:   Знать, храбрились мы напрасно, жить без мамы нам опасно! 
Дельфин:   А мы живём, не унываем, всё играем, да играем! 
Дельфин:   Выходите к нам скорей, вместе будет веселей! 

Инсценированная песня «Капитан» м. Роот. 
В конце песни все дети становятся свободно 
по залу и изображают море. 
Реб:   Море волнуется, раз! Море волнуется, два! Море волнуется, три! 
          Морская фигура на месте замри! 
Дети под спокойную м. садятся на ковёр. 

Реб:   Вот и день к концу подходит, вечереет, ночь приходит. 
Волк:   Не хочу быть волком, в этом мало толку. 
Реб:   Спать пора ложиться нам, грустно всем без наших мам. 
Мальч:   Помню мамин голосок: спать пора, ложись сынок! 
Реб:   Мне бы мама почитала! 
Реб:   Мне бы сказку рассказала! 
Реб:   А меня б – поцеловала. 
Реб:   Всё! Я больше не могу! 
Реб:   А я к маме побегу! 
Реб:   Вот моя! 
Реб:   А вот моя! 
Реб:   Рядом с ними и моя! 
Реб:   Мама смотрит на меня! 
Все:   Здравствуй, мамочка моя! 
Девочки:   Мы – простые девочки! 
Мальчики:   Мы – простые мальчики! 
Все:   Поздравляем наших мам, наши песни нынче – вам! 
Дети бегут к мамам, целуют их, садятся к ним на руки. 

Песня «Мама всё поймёт» м. Ботярова 
(или: «Моя мама» м. Тиличеевой. )
В-ль:   Не откажут детям мамы –  
Дети:   Потанцуйте вместе с нами! 

Песня-хоровод «Всё мы делим пополам» м. Шаинского 
После танца 4 мальчика надевают 
юбки , очки и косынки. 

Аттракцион «Ласковые слова» 
(2 дев – 2 мамы; 2мальч – 2 мамы.) 

Мальч:   Если был бы я девчонкой, а потом бабулей стал, 
               Внуков я бы не ругал, а лишь только баловал. 
               Сказки на ночь бы читал и носочки им вязал! 

Танец «Бабушки» 

(Эстрадная композиция: 2 мальчика в косынках, юбках сидят на лавочке, вяжут. 2 девочки с колясочками подходят к ним, просят знаками присмотреть за младенцами. "Бабушки" качают кляски, дают бутылочки, держат младенцев на руках и т.д. Появляются "Мамы" в туфлях на каблучищах, с модными сумочками, в бусах и шляпках, идут, танцуя, по кругу, радостно встречаются, сплетничают. Начинают танцевать шейк, твист, чарльстон, всякую мешанину из современных танцевальных движений. "Бабушки" возмущаются, срывают с себя юбки и косынки, берут "детей" из колясок, подходят к "Мамам" и начинают все вместе ТУСОВАТЬСЯ).

(заключительных слов почему-то нет,где-то потерялись.)

----------

Dilya6467 (09.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), www наталья (05.01.2017), Елена-ЕВН (08.01.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

КОНЦЕРТ ДЛЯ МАМОЧКИ 
(подг. – подг. лог. гр.)
МДОУ № 312 
«Катюша» 
г. Ростов-на-Дону
2008г. 
(8 марта)

Дети входят в зал. Построение в 4 колонны. Упражнение с предметами. Перестроение в 2 круга. Построение в 4 колонны. 

Реб:   О чём воробышек пропел Нам за окном с утра? 
Реб:                      Что наступает мамин день, Вставать уже пора! 
Реб:   О чём сосульки за окном Звенят, звенят, звенят? 
Реб:                      Что женский праздник наступил, Напомнить нам хотят. 
Реб:   О чём проказник-ручеёк На улице журчит? 
Реб:                      Чтоб не забыли бабушке Любимой позвонить! 
Реб:   О чём поёт усатый кот, Мурлыча у дверей? 
Реб:                      Что мамин праздник настаёт, Пора встречать гостей!!!
Реб:   Женский праздник очень яркий, Это всем известно нам! 
          Приготовили подарки Мы для бабушек и мам. 
Реб:                      Есть подарок – всех чудесней, Он зовётся новой песней! 
                             Эту песенку для мам Мы споём сегодня вам! 

Песня «Весна стучится в окна» 

Дети перестраиваются в колонну и, сделав круг, садятся на стульчики. 

Выходят 4 детей. Перекличка: 

1:   Для вас, дорогие мамы! 
2:   Милые, для вас! 
3:   Концерт весёлый, радостный 
4:   Устроим мы сейчас. 
1:   Наш концерт посвящается вам, дорогие мамы! 
2:   Солнце весной улыбается вам, дорогие мамы! 
3:   Птицы весёлую песню только для вас сложили! 
4:   Мы желаем вам, мамы, 

Вместе:   Чтоб вы радостно жили! 

4:   Танец нежный, ласковый, мы подарим маме 
      Ручейки весенние, танцуйте вместе с нами! 

Этюд «Весенний цветок» 

Реб:   Пусть солнышко ласково светит, Пусть птицы встречают зарю! 
          О самой чудесной на свете, О маме моей говорю. 
          Как много их, добрых и нежных, Сегодня на праздник пришло. 
          Для них расцветает подснежник, И солнышко дарит тепло. 
          Сегодня для мамы все песни, Все пляски, улыбки и смех. 
          Дороже ты всех и чудесней Родной, золотой человек! 

Реб:           Сколько в доме света, Сколько красоты! 
                  На столе для мамы Светятся цветы. 
                  Так люблю я маму – Слов не нахожу! 
                  Нежно поцелую, В кресло усажу. 
                  Пусть не знает мама Горя и забот! 
                  Пусть Восьмое марта Длится целый год! 

Реб:  В этот день весенний на месте не сидим 
         Танцем мы задорным маму веселим! 

«Весёлые путешественники» м.Старокадомского 

Реб:   В этот день у всех мужчин Для волненья – сто причин. 
          Тот ли сорт духов подарен? Хорошо ли чай заварен? 
          Долго ль варятся супы? Сколько в кашу класть крупы? 
          Как посуду нужно мыть? В чём ещё полезным быть? 
Реб:            Я сегодня встал пораньше. Почему? Есть сто причин. 
                   Я, во-первых, самый старший, после папы из мужчин! 
                   Я умылся, причесался, сам убрал свою кровать, 
                   Три минуты одевался и пошёл, но не гулять! 
                   В магазин сходил за хлебом и ещё за молоком, 
                   Поиграл с трёхлетним Глебом, выбил коврик кулаком, 
                   Съел за завтраком всю кашу, за себя и за Наташу. 
                   Мне сказала тихо Ната: «Я люблю такого брата». 
                   А потом мы с папой ловко испекли пирог в духовке. 
                   Но! Сначала у соседа до обеда шла беседа: 
                   Сколько надо молока? Где ваниль? И где мука? 
                   И какого взять варенья? Что в пирог, а что в печенье? 
                   Папа мой и дядя Павел изучили много правил: 
                   Все листали руководство под названьем «Домоводство». 

Реб:                  Нельзя мне больше плакать, есть важная причина – 
                         Вчера сказал мне папа, что я уже мужчина. 
                         Мужчины не боятся без мамы оставаться. 
                         Мужчины закаляются и сами одеваются. 
                         Но если очень-очень по маме я тоскую, 
                         Мне папа разрешает пролить слезу скупую. 
                         Одну и сразу вытереть, а то ещё польются. 
                         И, чтоб никто не видел, сейчас же отвернуться. 
                         А так – нельзя мне больше плакать, есть важная причина –  
                         Вчера сказал мне папа, что он и я – мужчины. 

Реб:   Надоело нам сидеть, друг на друга всё глядеть. 
          Не хотим мы слёзы лить, хотим вас повеселить. 
          Пригласили мы гостей из театра кислых щей. 
          Скоро будут они тут. Алло, Маэстро, все вас ждут. 

Под муз. выбегают Кикиморы (мальчики) в юбках и платьях с вениками и мётлами в руках, за ними выходит Водяной. 

Водяной:   Сильву-пле, мои девчата! Я проездом с Эмиратов. 
                   Заскочил к вам на болото, вас поздравить мне охота! 
                   Здесь, в пакете, мне неловко (смущённо), импортная мелочёвка! 

Кикиморы:                 По такому случаю исполним мы трескучую! 


На мел. «Ах, Самара-городок» поют. 

1. У нас лишь ступа да помело, а мы летаем как НЛО.
    Сейчас наш женский экипаж покажет высший пилотаж! 

2. Мы – Кикиморы-красотки, волос долог, ум короткий, 
    И ведёт нас на врага из леса тёмного Яга! 

3. Мы Кикиморы лихие! Не страшны нам все стихии. 
    Мы любого на рога! Надоела нам Карга! 

Танцуют Танго. 

В конце Водяной приглашает гостью из зала: 

Водяной:   Пойдём, Красотка, потанцуем! 

Кикимора:          Ох, и шустрый ты у нас! За тобою глаз да глаз! 

Водяной:   Я исправлюсь, обещаю. Всё! Пока! Я улетаю! 

Кикимора:          Эй, сестрица, не зевай, Водяного догоняй! 

Водяной:   Приятно было погостить. Оревуар! Прошу меня простить! 

Водяной и Кикиморы с гиком убегают. 


Выходят 3 ребёнка. 
1:   А какой подарок маме мы подарим в женский день? 
2:                    Есть для этого немало фантастических идей! 
1:   Ведь сюрприз готовить маме – это очень интересно! 
2:                    Мы замесим тесто в ванне или выстираем кресло. 
1:   Ну, а я в подарок маме разрисую шкаф цветами. 
      Хорошо б и потолок, жаль, я ростом не высок. 
3(с тазом):   Вы сейчас ко мне не лезьте. Я стираю с мамой вместе. 
                     Чтобы платье чище было, и платок белее был, 
                      Тру я, не жалея мыла, тру я, не жалея сил. 
                      Стала чистенькой панама.  «Ну-ка, мама, посмотри!» 
                      Улыбается мне мама: «Сильно, доченька, не три. 
                      Я боюсь, что после стирки мне придётся штопать дырки». 

Реб:   Я скажу друзья, вам прямо, просто и без лишних слов: 
          Поменяться местом с мамой я давно уже готов! 
          Ну, подумаешь, заботы – стирка, глажка, магазин, 
          Дырки на штанах, компоты… Здесь не надо лишних сил. 
          А легко ли мне живётся? Ведь забот невпроворот: 
          Выучить стихотворенье, песни, пляску, хоровод… 
          До чего же я устал! Лучше бы я мамой стал! 

Реб:                  Вместе с папой на рыбалку завтра мы пойдём. 
                         А сегодня накопали мы червей вдвоём.
                         Только очень долго мне до завтра ждать. 
                         Взрослый я, и рыбу сам хочу поймать! 
                         Я сижу на берегу, громко песенки пою. 
                         Рыбка песню слушает, червячка не кушает! 

«Рыбачок» 

Реб:   Сколько ж мам на этом свете? И все они очень любимые! 
          На нашей огромной планете Единственные и неповторимые! 
          Уж вы не сердитесь, родные, Что можем порой заиграться, 
          Бывают минуты такие, Что можем, шутя и подраться! 
          Бываем капризны не в меру, Обижены и надуты, 
          Но в нас не теряете веру, родные, ни на минуту! 
          Нам целовать вас хочется, Плохое мы делать не будем! 
          Вас огорчать, любимые, как можно реже будем! 
Реб:   Ну, может быть, когда-нибудь, один только раз…      
           А сейчас, дорогие мамочки, мы станцуем для вас! 

«Чебурашка» 


Сценка «Три мамы»: 

Реб:   Часто, дети, мы упрямы, Это каждый знает сам. 
          Говорят нам это мамы, Но не слушаем мы мам. 
          Танюша под вечер с прогулки пришла И куклу спросила.

Таня:       Как, дочка, дела? Опять ты залезла под стол, непоседа? 
                Опять просидела весь день без обеда? 
                С этими дочками просто беда! Скоро ты будешь, как спичка, худа. 
                Иди-ка, обедать, вертушка, Сегодня к обеду ватрушка. 

Реб:   Танюшина мама с работы пришла И Таню спросила.

Врач:            Как, дочка, дела? Опять заигралась, наверно, в саду? 
                     Опять ухитрилась забыть про еду? 
                     Обедать кричала бабуся не раз, А ты отвечала: сейчас, да сейчас. 
                     Скоро ты будешь, как спичка, худа. Иди-ка, обедать, вертушка! 
                     Сегодня к обеду ватрушка. 

Реб:   Тут бабушка – мамина мама – пришла, И маму спросила. 

Бабушка:   Как , дочка, дела? Наверно, в больнице за целые сутки 
                   Опять для еды не нашлось ни минутки, 
                   А вечером съела сухой бутерброд. 
                   Нельзя же весь день сидеть без обеда. 
                   Уж доктором стала, а всё непоседа. 
                   С этими дочками просто беда. Скоро ты будешь, как спичка, худа. 
                   Иди-ка, обедать, вертушка! Сегодня к обеду ватрушка! 

Реб:   Три мамы в столовой сидят, Три мамы на дочек глядят. 
          Что с дочками делать упрямыми? 

Герои:   Ох, как непросто быть мамами!.. 

Реб:   Праздник бабушек и мам Каждый год приходит к нам. 
          Он только в тот приходит в дом, Где помогают бабушке и маме, 
          Где вместе с бабушкою пол мы подметём, 
          Где вместе с мамою на стол накроем сами. 
          Мы приготовим с бабушкой обед, Мы с мамою споём и потанцуем, 
          Мы сходим с бабушкой в кино, А с мамой почитаем, порисуем. 

Реб:       Волос её прядки Пушистого снега белей.
              И ласковый голос У бабушки милой моей. 
              То слышен он в доме, То возле детишек в саду. 
              Я бабушку нашу По голосу сразу найду. 
              Хлопочет бабуля, Никак не присядет с утра. 
             Вчера постирала – Сегодня ей гладить пора. 
           «Ах, как я устал! – Скажет папа, Я еле живой! » 
             И мама присядет устало, Вернувшись, домой. 
             И старшие сёстры вздохнут – Поскорей бы в кровать…
             Лишь бабушка наша Не хочет никак уставать. 

Реб:                Ты кого рисуешь, мальчик? Бабушку! – ответил внук. 
                       Почему же, милый мальчик, На рисунке десять рук? 
                    – А мне бабушка сказала, что замаялась совсем, 
                      И что рук ей не хватает, Чтоб управиться со всем! 

Реб:   Мы поздравляем бабушку с весенним женским днём! 
          Для вас, родные бабушки, мы песенку споём! 
         Мы любим нашу бабушку и очень дружим с ней. 
         С хорошей, доброй бабушкой на свете веселей. 

Дети становятся полукругом. 

«Песенка про бабушку» м.Кудряшова 

Реб:   Бабушек добрых любят все дети, Бабушкам добрым наши…
Дети:       Приветы! 
Дети садятся на места. 

Реб:     Мы бабулечке родной все спасибо скажем
            И весёлый, озорной танец Мишек спляшем! 

«Плюшевый мишка» м. Кривцова 

Реб:   Мы с братишкою вдвоём маме помогали. 
          Нас хвалили, а потом по конфете дали. 
          Помогать – такой пустяк. Больше дела нету. 
          Мы хорошие – за так, а не за конфету. 

Реб:        Мне мама приносит игрушки, конфеты, 
               Но маму люблю я совсем не за это. 
               Весёлые песни она напевает, 
               Нам скучно вдвоём никогда не бывает. 
               Я ей открываю свои все секреты, 
               Но маму люблю я совсем не за это. 
               Люблю свою маму, скажу я вам прямо, 
               Ну просто за то, что она моя мама. 


Реб:   Мамин труд я берегу, помогаю, чем могу. 
          Нынче мама на обед наготовила котлет 
          И сказала: «Слушай, выручи, покушай!» 
          Я поел немного, разве не подмога? 

Реб:          Месяц март, число восьмое, нет нам с папою покоя. 
                 Что же маме подарить? Что на праздник ей купить? 
                 Мы купили ей конфет и подснежников букет. 
                 Мы пришли домой с букетом, мы смеялись, пили чай, 
                 Вместе с мамою конфеты мы поели невзначай. 
                 А потом посуды груду перемыли мы втроём.
                 Перемыли всю посуду и натёрли пол потом. 
                 Мама вечером сказала: «Я нисколько не устала, 
                  Так сегодня мало дела, просто я помолодела!» 

Реб:   Улыбаюсь я, как мама. Так же хмурюсь я упрямо. 
          У меня такой же нос, и такой же цвет волос! 
          Ростом ниже я , но всё же и глаза и нос похожи! 
          Ходим в ногу я и мама. «Так похожи!» – говорят. 
          Только мама смотрит прямо, я – налево и направо, 
          А ещё смотрю назад! 

Реб:      Праздник весенний мы продолжаем, Девочек наших мы поздравляем! 
Реб:   Если дразнили мы вас обидно, честное слово, нам очень стыдно! 
Реб:       Все мы задиры, знаете сами, но обижать вас больше не станем! 

Реб:   Вновь гостей нам звать пора. Кто ещё придёт сюда? 
          Красные щёчки, пёстрые платочки, выступят милашки 
          Куклы Неваляшки!

«Неваляшки» м.Левиной 

Неваляшка:   Мы куколки красивые, в пляске – не ленивые. 
                       Мы не спим и не сидим, очень весело звеним, 
                       Дружно наклоняемся, всем ребятам нравимся! 
Неваляшка:            Мы – артисты-музыканты, говорят, что все таланты! 
                                Так играем, просто класс! Убедитесь в том сейчас! 
                                 Позовём к себе друзей, заиграем веселей! 
Неваляшка:   К нам, мальчишки, топайте, а вы, гости дорогие,
                       Нам за игру похлопайте! 

«Василёк»

«Бай, качи» 

Неваляшка:   Мы и пели, и плясали, и в оркестре мы играли.
                       И опять пришёл черёд завести нам хоровод! 

«Хоровод» р.н.м. 

Реб:   Я придумал для гостей много шуток и затей! 
           Вот для вас шутки – на полминутки! 

Два ребёнка: 
1- Где же яблоко, Андрюша?     5-Молодец ты стал какой! 
2-Яблоко давно я скушал.          6-Я давно уже такой! 
3-Ты не мыл его, похоже?          7-А очистки куда дел? 
4-Я с него очистил кожу.            8-Я очистки тоже съел! 

Реб:   Посвящает воспитанью папа весь свободный день.
          В этот день, на всякий случай прячет бабушка ремень. 

Реб:   Ой, сказала маме Люда: руки пачкать я должна? 
           Как же буду мыть посуду, если грязная она? 

2 мальчика: 
-Говорят. Мы забияки. Не умеем мы дружить, 
 Не проходит дня без драки. Как такое может быть? 
-А мы друг друга тренируем, укрепляем кулаки, 
 Ну, а потом сидим, горюем и считаем синяки. 

Реб:          Маме утром дочка Мила две конфеты подарила, 
                 Подарить едва успела, тут же их сама и съела! 

Реб:   В женский день 8 Марта папа сам варил обед, 
          И, скажу вам, по секрету, натворил немало бед. 
          Подгорели суп и каша, соль насыпал он в компот, 
          Как вернулась мама наша, много было ей хлопот. 

Мама:   Кто поцарапал нашу дверь? 
Сын:     Дверь поцарапал страшный зверь! 
Мама:   Кто вылил на пол весь компот? 
Сын:     Компот? Наверное, Васька-кот! 
Мама:   А кто порвал сегодня книжки? 
Сын:     Порвали мышки-шалунишки! 
Мама:   Кто посадил кота в мешок? 
Сын:     Кота в мешок? Наш пёс Дружок! 
В-ль:    Дружок сердито зарычал, а Вова сразу замолчал! 


Реб:   Мама делала пирог, Я немного ей помог. 
          В тесто положил корицы, вылил баночку горчицы, 
          Всыпал ложку чечевицы, положил ещё чеснок.
          В общем, сделал всё, что мог. 

Реб:   Я люблю свой детский сад, люблю и взрослых и ребят.
           Люблю петь и танцевать и с игрушками играть. 
           А когда я подрасту, стану воспитателем, 
           Буду приходить в детсад, чтоб воспитывать ребят. 

Реб:          Может, просто стало нам привычным,  Но не видеть этого нельзя, 
                 Что у воспитательниц обычно вечером усталые глаза: 
                 Сколько нужно ласки и заботы, Всем помочь и каждого понять, 
                 Благородна и трудна работа – ежедневно маму заменять. 
                 Не тревожно на работе маме, веселы ребячьи голоса, 
                 Ведь всегда следят за малышами Добрые, усталые глаза. 

Реб:   Дорогие воспитатели, вторые наши мамы! 
          Поздравляем с праздником – нежным, добрым, славным! 
          Без танца весёлого праздник не ярок. 
          Мы вам подарим танец в подарок! 

«Разноцветная игра» м.Савельева

Реб:   Чтобы было веселей, чтоб порадовать гостей, 
           Инструменты мы возьмём, вам сыграем и споём! 

«Паровоз» м.Эрнесака. 

«Полька-шутка» м.Шостаковича 

В конце все дети произвольно танцуют и выстраиваются полукругом. 

Реб:   Мы и пели, и плясали и нисколько не устали! 
          А секрет, друзья, наш в том, что мы дружно все живём! 

«Песенка друзей» м.Герчик 

Реб:   Для бабушек, мам мы сегодня старались, 
          Мы пели, плясали, шутили, смеялись. 
          И в зале весна наступила у нас от света, сияния маминых глаз! 
Реб:           За то, что слушали вы нас внимательно 
                  И хлопали нам так старательно, спасибо всем вам за внимание, 
Дети:        Окончен концерт, до свидания!



Утренник жутко перенасыщен, надо гнать в быстрейшем темпе. Поэтому совет: можно смело выбросить 5 танцев, а из оркестра оставить одну "Песенку друзей".

----------

Dilya6467 (09.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), marimarigold (15.11.2016), Елена-ЕВН (08.01.2017), лариса 25 (08.01.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

Малые ребятки – цыплятки и котятки 
(средние гр.) 
МДОУ № 312 
«Катюша»
г. Ростов-на-Дону
2008г. 
(8 марта)

Мальчики с султанами входят в зал, образуют полукруг.
Девочки с цветами вбегают в зал и останавливаются впереди мальчиков. 

Реб:   Солнышко ласково улыбнулось нам, 
          Наступает праздник, праздник наших мам! 
В-ль:         Всё готово к празднику? …Так чего ж мы ждём? 
                  Мы весёлой песенкой праздник наш начнём. 

«Мы запели песенку» м.Рустамова

«Танец с цветочками» м.Гомоновой 

Дети образуют полукруг.
«Мама моя» м. Тиличеевой 

Дети по одному выходят читать стихи 
Реб:   Настал весёлый, светлый, Чудесный мамин день! 
          	Скворцы щебечут песни, С утра звенит капель! 

Реб:         Моя мама дорогая, Поздравляю я тебя! 
                И от всей души желаю: Счастья, мира и добра! 

Реб:   Когда я вижу маму, хочу поцеловать. 
          Хочу обнять так крепко, чтоб нежность перенять. 

Реб:         Маму крепко я люблю, Что не знаю прямо! 
                Я большому кораблю Дам названье – «Мама». 

Выходят 3 ребёнка 
Реб:   Если солнышко проснулось – утро засияло. 
          Если мама улыбнулась – так отрадно стало. 
Реб:         Если в тучи солнце скрылось – Замолчали птицы, 
                Если мама огорчилась – где нам веселиться? 
Реб:   В добрый день – 8 Марта Мамам нашим шлём привет! 
        «Мама» – слово дорогое! В слове том тепло и свет. 

Выходит Ванька-встанька. 
В-ль:   Ванька-встанька – неваляшка, ярко-красная рубашка. 
            Он, ребята, к нам идёт. Лёг на пол, и не встаёт. 
            Кто-то, дети, должен знать Ванька-встаньку как поднять...
            Вижу кукол деревянных, круглолицых и румяных, 
            В сарафанчиках цветных, и платочках расписных. 
            В садике они живут – их Матрёшками зовут. 

1:   Я Матрёшка не простая, И внутри я не пустая: 
      Половинку открой – познакомишься с сестрой! 
2:         Я Матрёшка заводная, Я Матрёшка озорная, 
            Плясунья и певунья, Матрёшка-хохотунья! 
3:   А я модная Матрёшка – в туфельках на ножках, 
      С ажурными подвязками, с голубыми глазками. 
4:          Я Матрёшка хоть обычная, Но какая симпатичная! 
             На лице веснушки, А на кофте рюшки! 
5:   Я Матрёшечка, я малёшечка, Рядом с сёстрами – совсем крошечка. 
      Всем гостям улыбнусь, В пояс низко поклонюсь! 
6:           Ванька-встанька, дружок, Становись скорей в кружок, 
              На боку не лежи, Вместе с нами попляши! 

Ванька-встанька:   Громче хлопайте в ладошки, Танцевать идут Матрёшки! 

Матрёшка:   Превратимся мы в милашек – звонких кукол-Неваляшек! 

«Неваляшки»

После танца Матрёшки и Ванька-встанька говорят: 

Матрёшки:   Всех бабуль мы поздравляем И здоровья всем желаем! 

Дети по одному выходят читать стихи 
Реб:        Очень бабушку свою, Маму мамину люблю! 
               У неё морщинок много, И на лбу седая прядь. 
               Так и хочется потрогать, А потом поцеловать! 

Реб:   Я, ребята, бабушке не грублю, Потому что бабушку я люблю! 
          Будем нашим бабушкам помогать с тобой. Улыбайся, бабушка! 
          Всегда будь молодой! 

Реб:        Есть много разных песенок На свете обо всём. 
               А мы сейчас вам песенку о бабушке споём! 

Песня «Бабушка моя» м.Гомоновой 

Выходят 2 ребёнка 
Реб:   А сейчас для мамочек сказку мы расскажем.
          Мы её для мамочек вместе все покажем. 
Реб:         Мамы дорогие, милые, родные, 
                Сказка наша про цыплят и соседей их – котят. 

Ставят декорации: 2 домика, лавка, стол с кастрюлей. На детей 
надевают шапочки-маски, перчатки. В-ли надевают детали костюмов 
В-ль:   У леса на опушке Стояли две избушки. 
            В одной избушке жили Курочка с цыплятами, 
            В другой избушке жили Кошечка с котятами… 
            Посмотрим, как играли, Как зёрнышки клевали 
            С Курочкой цыплятки – послушные ребятки. 
Песня «Цыплята» м.Филиппенко 
Танец цыплят 

Курица:   Вот какие вы, цыплятки, Непослушные ребятки, 
                 С утра до ночи играете, Мне – маме – никогда не помогаете. 
                 К маме Кошке я пойду, на котяток посмотрю. 
Цыплята убегают на стульчики, Курица уходит.

В-ль:   А теперь посмотрим на котяток, На пушистых маленьких ребяток. 
            Они маму свою обожали, Но часто её обижали. 
            Вот здесь кошку Мурка живёт, А вместе с ней котята: 
            Пятнистый, рыжий, полосатый, И белый, и как уголь чёрный. 
            Умны, красивы и проворны. Они шалили понемножку, 
            Не огорчали маму-кошку. 
Кошка:        Солнце глянуло в окно, День настал давным-давно.
                     Мяу, детки, просыпайтесь, Одевайтесь, умывайтесь. 

Дети садятся в маленькие кружки. 

1(все):   Мы котята чёрные – самые проворные! 
2(все):         Мы котята белые – шустрые и смелые! 
3(все):   Мы котята полосатые – самые ушастые! 
4(все):         Мы пятнистые – ловкие и быстрые! 
5(один):   Я ростом чуть пониже – я самый голосистый! 
6(один):          Зато я самый рыжий – и буду я артистом! 
7:      Все котята встали в ряд, Ушки весело торчат! 
8:                 Мы в ладошки хлоп да хлоп, коготками топ да топ! 
                    Раз, два, три! Раз, два, три! Влево, вправо посмотри! 

«Танец котят» м.Герчик
Котята теряют перчатки.

В-ль:   Потеряли котятки на дороге перчатки 
            И в слезах прибежали домой… 

«Песня котят» м.Герчик

Кошка:   Какие непослушные котятки, Потеряли перчатки, 
               Весь день прыгают, играют, Мне – маме – никогда не помогают! 
В-ль:                          Обиделась Кошка и вот, К соседке – наседке – идёт. 

Кошка и Курица встречаются. 

Кошка:   Ох, устала, нету сил, О здоровье б кто спросил! 
Курица:         Я сочувствую тебе – От цыпляток плохо мне. 
Кошка:   Я котяток обожаю, Никогда не обижаю. 
Курица:         Я цыпляток всех люблю, Никого из них не бью! 
Кошка:   Что-то мы с тобой, Курица, неправильно делали. Какую-то до-
                пустили ошибку в воспитании. Давай спросим у родителей, есть 
                у них такие дети: 
                Встанет утром он с постели, – Вы  куда ботинки дели? 
                Где рубашка? Где носок? Есть у вас такой сынок? 
Курица:          Наизнанку всё надела, Целый день она без дела! 
                        Ей играться б целый день, А убрать игрушки – лень. 
Кошка:     Ни у кого нет таких непослушных детей, как у нас. Давай, 
                  Курица, от них уйдём. (уходят)

Песня «Кто нам песенку споёт?»

В-ль:   Котятки, Цыплятки, разве вы мамам не помогаете? 
            Давайте с вами покажем, как мы можем мамам помогать. 

Реб:        Я один у мамы сын – Нет у мамы дочки. 
               Как же маме не помочь Постирать платочки. 
               Мыло пенится в корыте – Я стираю, посмотрите! 

Танец «Стирка» 

В-ль:   Вы, котятки, молодцы, чисто постирали, 
            А цыплята прянички тут пекут для мамочки. 

Песня «Пирожки» м.Филиппенко 

В-ль:   Молодцы вы, цыплятки! Ну, а где же котятки? 
            Побежали котятки, Отыскали перчатки 
            И, смеясь, прибежали домой! 

Входят Кошка и Курица 

Песня котят «Нашлись перчатки» м.Герчик 

Котёнок:   Ты прости нас, мама Кошка, Провинились мы немножко! 
                   Баловаться мы не будем И про ссоры позабудем! 
Кошка:   Вас прощаю, так и быть, Только больше не шалить! 
               Ну-ка, милые котятки, Покажите ваши лапки,
               Как ступают славно, Тихо, очень плавно.
               Я люблю своих котяток, Я люблю своих ребяток. 
               Всех накормит мама, Скажите только: «Мяу!»…

Курица:    Ах, какая чистота! Ах, какая красота! 
                  Вкусно пахнет пирогом, в свой ли я попала дом?..
                  От всей души благодарю, И сына, и дочку я очень люблю! 
                  Вам, цыплята-малыши, я желаю от души 
                  Маму слушаться всегда, Буду счастлива тогда. 

Матрёшка:       Мне на месте не сидится, Я люблю повеселиться. 
                          Эй, девчонки-хохотушки, поспешите, топотушки.
                          Танцевать сейчас пойдём, Хоровод свой заведём! 
Хоровод 
В-ль:               Сколько солнца, сколько света принесла весна для всех, 
                        Всюду песни, всюду пляски, всюду звонкий детский смех. 
Кошка:    С праздником весенним Мы вас поздравляем 
                 И большого счастья Мы вам всем желаем! 
Курица:           С Женским Днём мы поздравляем И от всей души желаем 
                         Быть здоровыми, счастливыми И весёлыми, красивыми. 

Дети встают и хором говорят: 
«СПАСИБО!»

----------

Dilya6467 (09.01.2016), Galina-slutsk (20.12.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), varvara7371 (28.12.2016), буссоница (19.12.2016), Ирина-Ирен (19.12.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Ещё один сценарий, но с использованием (частично) уже выложенного материала. Т.е. будут повторы:wink: 


МАМИН ПРАЗДНИК ПРИХОДИТ ВЕСНОЙ.
(ср гр).
Дети парами входят в зал и останавливаются у стульев.
В-ль: В марте есть такой денёк с цифрой, словно кренделёк!
         Кто из вас, ребята, знает, цифра что обозначает? 
         Дети хором скажут нам: 

Дети: Это праздник наших мам!

1реб: Дорогие наши мамы! Мы всегда гордимся вами, 
         Умными и милыми, добрыми, красивыми!

2реб: Мама – слово дорогое, в слове том тепло и свет!
         В славный день Восьмого марта нашим мамам шлём…

Дети: Привет!

3реб: Маму любят все на свете, мама – первый друг!
         Любят мамочку все дети, любят все вокруг.

4реб: Мама дорогая крепко любит нас.
         Песенку о маме мы споём сейчас.

Песня «Мама»м Бакалова.

5реб: В году, весною ранней, бывает только раз 
         Такой хороший праздник у мамы и у нас.

6реб: Весна шагает по дворам в лучах тепла и света.
         Сегодня праздник наших мам. И нам приятно это.

7реб: Наш детский сад поздравить рад всех мам на всей планете.
         «Спасибо» мамам говорят и взрослые и дети.

8реб: Если солнышко проснулось – утро засияло.
         Если мама улыбнулась – так отрадно стало.

Песня: «Мы запели песенку»м Рустамова.

Полька: «Весенний перепляс»латв н м.

В-ль: Ребята! Весенние звуки и краски 
         Помогут попасть нам в хорошую сказку.

Звучит весёлая музыка.

Мама Коза: Пеку я всевозможные бисквиты и пирожные.
                  Их надо печь искусно, чтоб было очень вкусно.

                  Ру-ду-ду!

Вокруг мамы бегает козлёнок под музыку.

Ру-ду-ду: Мама, мама, почему я бегу, не лечу? 

Коза: Зато ты можешь прыгать, копытцами стучать.
          И ножками подрыгать, и быстро пробежать.

Ру-ду-ду: Ура! (прыгает, подскакивает, бегает).

Коза: Вспомни, козлик, день какой: необычный, не простой.
          Цифра восемь здесь не зря.
Ру-ду-ду: Женский праздник, вспомнил я!

Коза: Этот тортик (ты печенье)возьми и бабуле отнеси.

Ру-ду-ду и убегает за стулья. Коза садится на место.

Ру-ду-ду: Я к бабушке смело иду, 
                Ей тортик в коробке несу(печенье в корзинке).

Лошадка: Здравствуй, Ру-ду-ду!(высоко поднимает колени)

Ру-ду-ду: Здравствуй, Игогоша!

Лошадка: Ру-ду-ду, куда идёшь? (наклоняется к коробке или корзинке 
  и встаёт) Вкусно пахнет, ты сено несёшь?

Ру-ду-ду: Тортик (печенье) бабушке несу, но тебя я угощу.

Лошадка: Спасибо! Очень вкусно!(уходит, высоко поднимая ноги)

Идёт грустный ИА.

Ослик: Здравствуй, Ру-ду-ду.

Ру-ду-ду: Здравствуй, ослик ИА!

Ослик: Ру-ду-ду, куда идёшь? Что в коробке(корзинке) ты несёшь? 

Ру-ду-ду: А я к бабушке иду, тортик(печенье) бабушке несу!

Ослик: Ах, если бы я был бабушкой! (голову опустил)

Ру-ду-ду: Бери тортик(печ.), угощайся, кушай-кушай, не стесняйся!

Ослик: (весело) Спасибо! Очень вкусно!(уходит)

Вокруг Ру-ду-ду бегают котята, весело мяукают.

Котята: Здравствуй, Ру-ду-ду!

Ру-ду-ду: Здравствуйте, котята!

1котёнок: Мы весёлые котята, смелые мы, как тигрята.

2котёнок: Есть усы у нас большие,(показывает)
                 Когти вот у нас какие!(показывает)

3котёнок: Мы охотимся за мышкой.
                 Ой! Как вкусно пахнет пышкой.

4котёнок: Ру-ду-ду, куда идёшь? Что в коробке(корз.) ты несёшь? 

Ру-ду-ду: А я к бабушке иду, 
                Тортик бабушке(я печенье ей) несу.

Котята: Ах, как грустно. Пахнет очень – очень вкусно!

Ру-ду-ду: Вот вам тортик(вот печенье), угощайтесь, 
               Кушайте, и не стесняйтесь!

Котята: Спасибо! Очень вкусно!

Вылетают Жучки, жужжат, останавливаются врассыпную
 лицом к зрителям.

1жучок: Мы весёлые жучки, быстро мы летаем
              И зелёную траву лапками перебираем.

Летают вокруг козлёнка, жужжат, на 2-ю часть музыки ложатся на
 спинку, быстро машут руками и ногами. Затем встают.

2жучок: Здравствуй, Ру-ду-ду!

Ру-ду-ду: Здравствуйте, жучки!

3жучок:С нами вместе паучок, бабочка, сороконожка.
             Что в коробке(корз.) ты несёшь? Дай и нам немножко.

Ру-ду-ду: Вот вам тортик, угощайтесь(вот печенье).
               Кушайте и не стесняйтесь!

Жучки и др.: Спасибо! Очень вкусно!

Ру-ду-ду: Мои ножки, друзья, не стоят на месте, 
               Поплясать зову вас я, весело нам вместе.
Пляска «Весенний танец»
(Календ. муз. пр-ки. Зарецкая-78)

В-ль: Вот история какая, твоя коробочка(корз.) пустая.
          Рядом дом совсем стоит, бабушка в окно глядит.

Бабушка: Ру-ду-ду, ах, внучек мой, опечаленный какой.
                Я внучонка защищу! Кто обидел Ру-ду-ду?!

Ру-ду-ду: Я тебе, бабулечка, тортик(печенье) не донёс.
               По тропинке я бежал и друзей всех угощал.

Бабушка: Что ты тортик(что печенье) не донёс – ничего, 
                Что друзей всех угостил – хорошо.
                Ты поздравил утром, милый Ру-ду-ду, 
                С праздником весенним мамочку свою? 

Ру-ду-ду: Кошечки, лошадки, жучки и паучки, 
               Бабочки, ребятки, давайте к мамам побежим, 
               Их на танец пригласим.

Танец с мамами м Чичкова

Движения: мамы во внутреннем кругу, дети во внешнем.1часть. 8тактов пружинка с поворотом, 8 тактов хлопки; 2часть.8тактов шейк, 8тактов хлопки; 3часть.идут парами по кругу, в конце крепко обнимают маму.

Реб: С тёплыми весенними лучами
        Хочется всем петь и танцевать.
        Яркими весенними стихами
        Бабушек спешим мы поздравлять.

Реб: Любит моя бабушка музыку и смех, 
        Песенки поёт она просто лучше всех.
       Любит моя бабушка штопать и вязать, 
       И умеет бабушка гладью вышивать.

Реб: Бабушка родная, слушай, дорогая, 
        Мы частушки пропоём, а потом плясать пойдём.

Частушки –перепляс
(Троицкая-75)

Аттракцион «Одень бабушку» (3р.)

(бусы, шляпы, очки, шарфики.)

Выходят два мальчика.

1мальчик: Шлём свои мы поздравленья
                   Девочкам в денёк весенний.
                  Поднимает настроенье вам мужское населенье.

2мальчик: Наши девочки прелестны и достаточно умны,
                  Деловиты и активны. Нам видней со стороны.

Девочка: Поздравленья принимаем. Вас на танец приглашаем.

Танец с хлопками латв н м.



Дети выстраиваются полукругом, в-ли раздают им их поделки.

В-ль: На свете добрых слов немало,
         Но всех добрей, важней одно, 
         Из двух слогов простое слово «Мама».
         И нету слов роднее, чем оно!

Реб: С днём Восьмого марта! С праздником весенним!
        С первыми цветами в этот светлый час, 
        Дорогие мамы, дорогие бабушки, няни, воспитатели…

Дети: Поздравляем вас!

дети дарят поделки 

Под марш входит в зал повар, в руках у него поднос с тортом
(пирогом, печеньем, пирожками).

Повар: Здравствуйте! Я повар знаменитый.
            Пеку я тортики, бисквиты.
            Могу и всевозможные испечь ещё пирожные.
            Их надо печь искусно, чтоб было очень вкусно.
            Тортик съели – не беда. 
            Вот, я торт вам испекла.(Я пирог вам…---Пирожки вам…)
            Испекла я для друзей: для детей и для гостей.
            В группу вы сейчас пойдёте,
            С тортиком (с пирогом) чайку попьёте.

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Драгметал (01.02.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

МУХА-ЦОКОТУХА
(ст. – ст. лог. гр.)
МДОУ № 312 
«Катюша»
г. Ростов-на-Дону 
2008г. 
(8 марта)

Дети двух групп вбегают в зал др. за др. В руках у мальчиков флажки, у одних девочек цветы, у др. султанчики.

ПРАЗДНИЧНОЕ ПЕРЕСТРОЕНИЕ 
(Бег по кругу, по диагонали, змейкой по диагонали, по кругу, упр. лицом в круг: наклон назад, подняв руки над головой; стоя прямо, помахать поочерёдно вытянутыми вперёд руками; повторить наклон назад; помахать двумя руками над головой. Бег по кругу; выстроиться полукругом, лицом к родителям). 

Реб:      Что за праздник мы с тобой первым встретили весной? 
             Спросим  Лену, спросим Сашу, спросим Вику и Наташу. 
             Дети все ответят нам : 
Дети:                            Это праздник наших мам! 
Реб:      Кто на свете лучше всех? Вам любой ответит: 
             Наши мамы, наши мамы  Лучше всех на свете! 
Реб:         Почему 8 марта Солнце ярко светит? 
                Потому, что наши мамы Лучше всех на свете! 
Реб:      Потому, что мамин праздник – Самый лучший день, 
             Потому, что мамин праздник – Праздник всех людей! 
Реб:         Мы для мамы спляшем, Песенки споём, 
                Мы поздравим маму нашу  С Женским Днём! 

Песня «Мама моя» м. Тиличеевой 
Слова песни: 
    1:     Песенку эту я маме дарю, Мамочку милую очень люблю! 
Припев:    Мама моя! Мама моя! Песенку эту пою для тебя! 
                      Ля-ля-ля-ля, ля-ля-ля-ля! Песенку эту пою для тебя! 
              2:     Слушаться маму я буду всегда, чтоб не печалиться ей никогда! 
Припев. 
               3:      Это тебе мой подарок такой: Спой эту песенку вместе со мной 
                                                            Припев. 
В конце песни дети перестраиваются в 3 круга: 
В центре девочки с цветами (руки высоко подняты над головой), вокруг них девочки с султанчиками (руки согнуты в локтях), мальчики стоят на одном колене, (руки согнуты в локтях). 
Дети садятся на стульчики. В- ли собирают атрибуты. 

Реб:        Сегодня мы вас пригласили, Чтоб громко и дружно сказать: 
             «Любимые мамы! Мы Вас поздравляем  И счастья хотим пожелать! 
               А чтобы улыбка с лица не сходила, 
               С ребятами будем  всех Вас развлекать!» 
Дети надевают детали костюмов. 

Реб:   Одну простую сказку, А может, и не сказку, 
           А может, не простую Хотим Вам рассказать. 
 Реб:        Её мы помним с детства, А может, и не с детства, 
                А может, и не помним, Но будем вспоминать.
Реб:   Муха, муха-Цокотуха, позолоченное брюхо, 
          В доме чисто прибралась, на базар собралась. 

Под муз. выходит Муха, подметает метёлочкой; смотрится в зеркальце.

Муха:    Ах, какой чудесный день, Встать с постели мне не лень. 
              Приглашу я в дом гостей, Угощу их повкусней. 
              Сейчас схожу я на базар, Куплю большой там самовар. 
             «Майский чай» для гостей заварю, Пирожки для гостей испеку. 
              Ну, не буду терять ни минутки, Ждут меня на базаре покупки. 

Бежит под муз. по кругу, поёт. 

Танец цветов. 

Муха:    Солнце светит, так прекрасно, На душе светло и ясно. 
               По тропинке я иду , Песню радостно пою. 
               На обед я свой воскресный Соберу букет чудесный. 

Собирает у детей цветы. Видит монетку. 

Муха:    Ах, смотрите, там что-то лежит И на солнышке ярко блестит. 
               Подойду поближе, посмотрю внимательно, 
               Это же монетка! Ах, как замечательно! 
Муха приплясывает на месте, вокруг неё летают, кружатся жуки. 

Жуки падают на спинку, Муха помогает им встать. 

Жук:   Муха, муха-Цокотуха, позолоченное брюхо, 
            Муха по полю пошла, Муха денежку нашла. 
Жук:       Идёт Муха на базар Покупать самовар! 
Жук:   Покупать печенье, бублики, варенье. 
Муха:      В гости жду вас через час, Стол накрою я для вас!
Жуки:  Нас, жуков, не забыли, Нас на чай пригласили! 

Под музыку выходят коробейники, обходят зал. 
Скоморохи веселят публику. 
Скоморох:   Люди добрые, народ честной! Поздравляем всех с весной! 
                     Солнце стало греть теплее, Дни становятся длиннее! 
Скоморох :         Под лучами яркими открываем ярмарку! 
                            На дворе звенит капель, Веселись в весенний день! 
Скоморох:   Для праздничных веселий сколько хочешь развлечений. 
                     Веселись, веселись, у кого деньжата завелись! 
Скоморох:   Ближе, ближе подходите, да глаза свои протрите. 
                     Мы – весёлые потешники – скоморохи да насмешники. 
Скоморох:         Зазываем, зазываем на весёлый наш базар, 
                           Коробейники покажут вам затейливый товар! 
Муха:   Ну и ярмарка богатая, Полным-полна сластей. 
             Как бы мне не потеряться и купить всё для гостей. 
             Стол большой хочу накрыть я, Где посуду мне искать? 
             Вижу чашки, вижу блюдца, Где же ложки? Не видать! 
Коробейник:    Эй, народ, не зевай, Ложки, ложки покупай! 
                          Наши ложки знает целый мир, Наши ложки лучший сувенир!
                          Хохломские, псковские, Тульские, загорские, 
                          Вятские, смоленские – Ложки деревенские. 

Песня «Ложки деревенские» м. З. Роот 
Дети кладут ложки в короб, Муха в корзину. 

Коробейник:   Подходи, не зевай, Самовары покупай! 
                         Самовары хороши, Расписные от души. 
                         Вот травка вьётся, вот цветы Чудесной, дивной красоты. 
Муха:   Самовар мне нужен к чаю, И его я покупаю. 
              Вы скорее,  Тараканы, Дружно бейте в барабаны.
              Громче, музыка, играй, Приглашаю всех на чай! 
Букашки:     Нас Муха в гости пригласила и никого не позабыла! 

Муха идёт по кругу, за ней Жуки несут самовар, Тараканы бьют в барабаны.

Таракан:    Пусть это приглашение Долетит до всех, 
                   Ждёт нас угощение, И весёлый смех! 
Кузнечик:        Нам на месте не сидится, Любим мы повеселиться. 
                        Нам плясать и петь не лень, Веселимся целый день! 

Оркестр 
В это время выставляются столы. 

Муха с тараканами встречают гостей. 
Муха:   Ах, прошу вас, дорогие гости, Не стесняйтесь, 
              Поудобнее рассаживайтесь, Угощайтесь! 
             Хлебом-солью всех встречаем, Самовар на стол несём. 
             Мы за чаем не скучаем, говорим о том, о сём. 
Букашка:   Лучше доктора любого Лечит скуку и тоску 
                   Чашка вкусного крутого самоварного чайку. 
Букашка:          Хорошо чайку попить, о том, о сём поговорить.
                          Новости всем рассказать, И наряд свой показать. 
Муха:   Бабочка, красавица, кушайте варенье.
             Или вам не нравится наше угощенье? 

Бабочка:   Мы в этот радостный денёк Будем пить цветочный сок – 
                  Душистый, сладкий, ароматный, А уж на вкус, какой приятный!
Бабочка:       А для всех мы испекли вот такие крендельки.
                      Маком посыпали, мёдом поливали. 
Бабочка:   Хватит крендельков на всех, угостим мы ими всех! 
Гости:   Спасибо! 

«Бай, качи» р.н.пр. 
Танцуют с крендельками. 
Улитка:      Я здесь живу недалеко, Ползу я медленно, легко. 
                    Светла моя улыбка, Я тётушка Улитка. 
Муха:   Добро пожаловать, соседка, Мы видимся с тобою редко. 
             Мой дом для всех открыт всегда, и этой встрече рада я. 
Улитка:       Эх, чай, чай, чай, Уж ты, кумушка, встречай,
                     Чаёк крепкий наливай, пирожками угощай! 
Все под муз. пьют чай. 

Пчела:   Я пчела-красавица, Вам хочу понравиться. 
               Очень крепко я спала, но проснулась, ожила.
               Собрала в букет цветочки, и на праздник к вам пришла! 
               Звонко песни вы поёте, Значит, весело живёте. 
               Предлагаю вам, друзья, поиграть с цветами я! 

[COLOR="Magenta"]«Соберись вокруг цветка» [/COLOR]
Слышна тревожная музыка. 
Все:   Что случилось? Что случилось? Всё вокруг переменилось. 
Таракан:        Злой паук на праздник пришёл И бедную Муху паутиной оплёл. 
Таракан: Муха криком кричит, надрывается, а злодей-то молчит, ухмыляется.
Паук:   Меня к чаю не позвали, Самовар не показали, 
             Я вам это не прощу, тебя, Муха, утащу! 
Муха:        Дорогие гости, помогите, От Паука-злодея защитите. 
                   Мы так дружно с вами веселились, 
                   Почему же от меня вы отступились? 
Все гости прячутся под столами. 

Улитка:              Но жуки-пауки испугалися, И по всем углам разбежалися.
Все:        Мы боимся с Пауком сражаться, Лучше нам под лавкой отлежаться! 
Бабоч: А бедная Муха с Пауком сражается, И кричит, и кричит-надрывается! 
Улитка:    Что же делать? Как тут быть? Муху как освободить? 
Букашки:             Слышим, кажется, летит маленький комарик, 
                             У него в руке горит маленький фонарик. 
Комар:        Я Комарик боевой, Я Комарик удалой, 
                    Я сумею Паука победить, Муху бедную освободить! 
(Комар сражается с Пауком. Паук отходит постепенно к заднику.)
(1стр) Комар:    Я тебя освободил?      (2стр) Гости:   Освободил! 
(3стр) Комар:    Паука я победил?       (4стр) Гости:    Победил! 
(5стр) Комар:    А теперь, душа-девица, Будем вместе веселиться! 
(6стр) Гости:          Слава, слава Комару! Победителю! 

«Как у наших у ворот» 
Девочки уходят надевать сарафаны и косынки. 

Скоморох:   Тут и сказочке конец, А кто слушал – молодец! 
Скоморох:           Сказка – ложь, да в ней намёк, Добрым молодцам – урок! 
Паук:        Муха, милая, прости! И в свой дом меня пусти! 
                  Будем вместе танцевать, праздник женщин отмечать. 
Комар:              Что ж, простим тебя, пожалуй, Но смотри, Паук, не балуй, 
                           Ближе к нам выходи, И стихи всем прочти. 
(Все садятся, Паук стоит в центре зала.) 

Паук:   Почему так больно и обидно, Паука считают очень злым. 
            Только мне совсем не стыдно, Просто я артистом сейчас был. 
            Бабушка сказала мне: «Мой милый, ты меня, внучок, не подведи,
            Ты и добрый, и красивый. Ну, дружок, тебе пора. Иди». 
            К бабушке приду я с добрым сердцем, Принесу букет простых цветов 
            С праздником весны её поздравлю. А сейчас ей песню спеть готов! 

Дети становятся полукругом
Реб:       Бабушек добрых любят все дети. Бабушкам добрым – наши приветы! 

«Наша бабушка» м. А.Кудряшова 
Дети садятся. Неваляшки стоят у края ковра. 
Реб:   Наши милые бабули! Наших пап и мам мамули! 
          Неваляшки в ряд стоят, И поздравить вас хотят! 
Танец «Неваляшки»

Реб:   С каждым лучиком весенним, С соловьиным звонким пеньем 
          В каждый дом приходит к нам Праздник бабушек и мам. 
Реб:           Счастья, радости, веселья, Мира, солнца Вам, тепла! 
                  Поздравляем милых женщин, И желаем Вам добра! 
(Дети идут к мамам и бабушкам, обнимают и целуют их)


И, как всегда, в моих сценариях все герои появляются под свою музыку (я это часто не прописываю, т.к. само собой подразумеваю) и выполняют характерные танцевальные движения своего персонажа.

----------

Dilya6467 (09.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), ya-annushka (18.01.2017), Иннокентьевна (18.01.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

Прекрасный утренник для яслей из книги Сауко, Бурениной «Топ-хлоп, малыши». 


Для удачного воплощения в жизнь надо не только провести по1-2 индивидуальных или подгрупповых репетиций с родителями (без детей, подготовительная работа со взрослыми), но и научить родителей как подготовить ребёнка к присутствию мамы на утреннике. 

Для этого я проговариваю родителям буквально всё. В любой последовательности родители выполняют следующее:
1.	Приходите за 15-25 мин. до утренника.
2.	Знакомитесь с любимой игрушкой ребёнка, играете с ней.
3.	Знакомитесь с детьми из группы, ведёте с ними беседу (а тебе нравится ЭТА игрушка? А на лошадке ты любишь кататься? Ну-ка, покажи…) 
4.	Предлагаете своему ребёнку и оказавшемуся рядом с вами другому, порисовать (поиграть в лото, почитать книжку)
5.	Свободно передвигаетесь по группе, помогаете в-лю, улыбаетесь детям, играете в ладушки, держите детей на руках (т.е. выполняете ежеминутную работу в-ля).


Только при выполнении этих условий у вас замечательно пройдёт утренник. 
Не надейтесь на то, что в-ль проведёт подготовительную работу. Я этот сценарий брала 4 раза, и в 2008 г. объяснила в-лю как подготовить родителей. Родители, просидели по уголочкам в группе, и когда я пришла звать всех в зал, обстановочка была не очень. 
И главное условие – пока каждая мама или бабушка не побывают у вас на репетиции, утренник не проводить. 


КУКЛЫ В ГОСТИ ПРИГЛАШАЮТ, МАМУ ДЕТКИ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮТ 
I мл. гр. 
МДОУ № 312 «КАТЮША» 
г. Ростов-на-Дону 
2009г. 


Музыкальный руководитель с куклой входит в группу (родители купили новую куклу). 

М.р.:
Ребята! Это кукла Катя. Катя приглашает вас вместе с мамами в музыкальный зал, к куклам на праздник. 


В муз. зале возле центральной стены стоят кукольные столы. На столах стоят вазочки с цветами, блюдца, на них чашечки, рядом кофейники. На кукольных стульчиках сидят куклы за столами.


Дети с мамами под музыку парами входят в зал, идут по кругу. 

В-ль: 
В марте светит солнышко яркими лучами, 
Весело под музыку мы шагаем с мамой! 


Пляска: «Погуляем» м. Е.Макшанцевой (мамы поют вместе с детьми) 

1 куплет (идут парами по кругу): 
Погуляем мы с тобой, вместе погуляем.
Мы сегодня весело песни распеваем. 

Припев (лицом др. к др. – топают ):
Топ, топ, веселей, топочите, ножки! 
Топ, топ, веселей, ну, ещё немножко!  (повтор припева) 

2 куплет (идут парами по кругу): 
Мамы с детками идут, весело шагают.
Деткам песенку поют, праздник начинают. 

Припев (лицом др. к др. – хлопают): 
Хлоп, хлоп, веселей, хлопайте в ладошки! 
Хлоп, хлоп, веселей, ну, ещё немножко (повтор припева) 


Все парами свободно стоят по всему залу 


В-ль: 
Почему куклы сегодня такие нарядные? Какой же сегодня праздник? А вот какой. Наступила весна, светит солнышко, и пришёл праздник всех мам, который и наши дети тоже отмечают. Детки празднично одеты, и их мамы нарядные и красивые. Споём маме песенку. 


Песня: «Маму поздравляют малыши» м. Т.Попатенко 

В-ль: 
Берите маму за руки, приглашайте поплясать с вами. 


Танец: «Приседай» эст.н.м. 


После танца в-ль предлагает всем сесть на стульчики.

В-ль: 
Как хорошо вместе с мамой танцевать. «При солнышке тепло, а при матери добро», «Всякой матери своё дитё мило». А какие ласковые слова наши мамы говорят детям! Давайте послушаем! 


Каждая мама по очереди говорит ласковое слово своему ребёнку. 


В-ль: 
Вот как мамы любят вас! Дети, а мы с вами прочтём мамам стихи. 


Дети читают стихи на любую тематику. Заканчивают стихотворением о маме. 

Реб: 
Мамочка, мамочка! Мамочка моя! 
Мамочка, мамочка! Я люблю тебя! 


В-ль: 
Посмотрите, дети, куклы заскучали.
Не скучайте, куколки, хватит вам сидеть, 
Глазками печальными на ребят смотреть. 
Мы вас приглашаем, с нами поиграть, 
Музыку послушать и потанцевать. 


«Пляска с куклами» нем.н.м. 


После танца дети опять сажают кукол за столики и садятся на места. 
В-ль выставляет тазик с платочками 


В-ль: 
Дети, куколки хотят платочки постирать. Давайте поможем им. 


Танец: «Стирка» («Бульба» бел.н.м.) 


В-ль: 
Ах, какими чистыми стали платочки! Давайте сейчас потанцуем с ними. 


«Пляска с платочками» нем.пляс. мел. 


В-ль: 
А теперь, мамы, поиграйте с нами! 


Игра: «Приглашение» («Ах вы, сени» р.н.м.) 


В-ль: 
Наши дети для мам потанцуют с цветочками. 


«Танец с цветами» м. Е.Гомоновой 


Слышно пение птиц 


В-ль: 
Хорошо сейчас в лесу. Как там живут наши знакомые зверушки: медвежонок, зайчик и лисичка? Помните, они приходили к нам зимой? И сегодня они обязательно должны прийти к нам на праздник. Только, наверное, дорогу забыли и заблудились. Давайте громко похлопаем, они услышат и придут. 


Дети хлопают. По очереди выходят мамы с игрушками и музыкальными инструментами 


Мишка: 
Я – знакомый ваш, Мишутка, песни я люблю и шутку! 
Очень музыку люблю, громко – громко в бубен бью 
(бьёт в бубен и отдаёт корзинку с бубнами в-лю). 


Лисичка: 
А я рыжая Лисичка, очень хитрая сестричка.
Колокольчик мой звенит, всех ребяток веселит! 
(звенит в колокольчик и отдаёт корзинку с колокольчиками в-лю) 


Зайчик: 
Зайчик – мягкая игрушка, к вам принёс я погремушку.
Много их со мной всегда. Поиграем с вами? Да! 
(гремит погремушкой и отдаёт корзинку с погремушками в-лю) 


В-ль: 
Подарили нам зверушки музыкальные игрушки. 
Инструменты разбирайте, вместе с мамочкой сыграйте. 


Оркестр: «Плясовая» («Во саду ли, в огороде» вар. Н. Римского-Корсакова) 


В-ль: 
Спасибо, спасибо, мамы, что вы тут сегодня с нами. 
Хорошо мы праздник встретили, вместе с куклами отметили. 
Берите кукол и пойдём вместе с мамами в группу. 


Все идут в группу

----------

Dilya6467 (09.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Raisa Vayner (09.01.2016), senchyaok (03.01.2020), Долира (11.02.2016), Драгметал (01.02.2017), Елена Эрнст (12.04.2016), Лариса12 (29.11.2020), Олюр (28.01.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

СКАЗКА ДЛЯ МАМЫ 
(ср гр.) 
МДОУ № 312 
г.Ростов-на-Дону 
2009г. 


Весь зал превращён в цветочно-грибную поляну. Цветы и грибы стоят на полу так, чтобы не мешать детям ходить по кругу (т.е. чуть поближе к центру). 
Возле центральной стены (немного левее центра) стоит домик, а перед ним, с правого края, лавочка, накрытая рядном, а с левого – стол с кувшином, блюдом с курочкой, тарелкой с овощами, детской посудой. 


Звучит музыка № 1 
Дети легко вбегают друг за другом: девочки держатся за края платья, у мальчиков руки на поясе. Они обегают один круг по залу и останавливаются возле центральной стены. С 56 секунды и до 1 мин.07 сек. дети стоят и хлопают. Затем музыка выключается.


1 реб: 
Сегодня день особенный: наполнен он цветами 
И ласковыми разными для мамочек словами. 

2 реб: 
Любимые мамы! Мы вас поздравляем! 
Любимые мамы! Вам счастья желаем! 

Все : 
И в сказку сегодня мы вас приглашаем! 


Звучит музыка № 1 
Дети поворачиваются за ведущей девочкой и легко бегут по кругу к правой боковой стене, садятся на стульчики. В это время Бабушка, Дедушка и Алёнушка уходят за домик. Бабушке завязывают косынку, набрасывают на плечи шаль, Дедушке надевают картуз. 


На середину зала выходит ребёнок. Музыка выключается. 

Реб: 
Весенние звуки и краски
Помогут попасть нам к Алёнушке в сказку. 


Звучит музыка № 2 

24 секунды – вступление. 
На 25 сек. выходит Дедушка, он копает лопаткой землю, отдыхает, вытирает пот, садится на лавку. 
На 58 сек.выходит Бабушка, она даёт Деду кувшин, тот пьёт, ставит кувшин опять на стол. Бабушка шьёт, сидя на лавочке рядом с Дедом. 
На 1 мин. 12 сек.выходит Алёнушка, она мелкими шажками двигается змейкой и поливает из леечки огород. На 1 мин 45 сек. Алёнушка не спеша подходит к лавочке и садится рядом с Бабушкой и Дедушкой. 

На 1 мин.56 сек.
В-ль: 
Жили-были Дедушка и Бабушка. У них была внучка Алёнушка. Собрались подружки в лес по ягоды и грибы (на 1 мин. 10 сек. выбегают подружки с корзинками) и пришли звать с собой Алёнушку. Муз. выключить. 


1-я подружка: 
Алёнушка! Пойдём с нами в лес ягоды собирать! 

2-я подружка: 
Алёнушка! Пойдём с нами в лес грибы собирать! 

Бабушка: 
Не пустим её с вами в лес! 

3-я подружка: 
Пусти, Бабушка, пусти, Дедушка! Мы за ней присмотрим! 

Алёнушка (берёт корзинку): 
Очень мне хочется с подружками в лес пойти. Отпусти меня, Бабушка (обнимает Бабушку, которая встаёт)! Отпусти меня, Дедушка (низко кланяется Дедушке, дедушка встаёт)! 

Дедушка: 
Только, Алёнушка, не отставай от подруг. (Дедушка и Бабушка садятся на стулья рядом с остальными детьми. )


Хоровод: «Травушка-муравушка» м. З.Роот 


Звучит музыка № 2 
Подружки аукаются и разбредаются по залу, собирая в корзинки цветы и грибы, стоящие на полу,затем все собираются вместе, а Алёнушка вдали продолжает собирать цветы. 

На 59 сек.
В-ль: 
Ходили подружки по лесу, собирали ягоды-грибы. Деревце за деревце, кустик за кустик, Алёнушка и отстала от подружек. Аукали, аукали подружки (девочки аукают), а Алёнушка не слыхала. Подружки ушли домой. (муз. выключить) 


Пляска зайчиков: «Мухоморчик». М. Н.Караваевой 
Алёнушка вначале выглядывает из-за спин зайцев, затем весело танцует рядом с ними. Зайцы испуганно убегают. 


В-ль: 
Алёнушка осталась одна. 
(в-ль подставляет пенёк, Алёнушка садится и поёт песню)

«Алёнушка горюет» м. Ю.Слонова (стр.66 «Гармония», ср.гр.) 


Алёнушка: 
Ау, ау! Подруженьки! Ау, ау! Голубушки! Ау! Ау! …


В-ль: 
Страшно было Алёнушке в лесу одной. Стала она горько плакать. 


Звучит музыка № 3 
На 20 сек.не спеша появляется Медведь, он ходит вокруг пенька, смотрит на плачущую Алёнку с одной, затем с другой стороны. Поставить муз. на паузу на 31 сек. 

Медведь: 
О чём ты, девочка, плачешь? 

Алёнушка: 
Как мне, Медведь, не плакать! Завели меня подружки в лес, да и кинули! Как я без Дедушки? Как я без Бабушки? 


Медведь: 
Я отведу тебя к Дедушке и Бабушке. 

Алёнушка: 
Нет, Медведь, я тебя боюсь: ты меня съешь! 

С 32 сек. по 40 сек. Медведь уходит, а в-ль говорит:
В-ль: 
Ушёл Медведь, а Алёнушка опять горько плачет.


На 42 сек и по 1.00 мин. Появляется Волк. Он бегает вокруг Алёнушки, заглядывает ей в лицо. Поставить муз. на паузу. 
Волк: 
О чём, девочка, плачешь? 

Алёнушка: 
Как мне, Волк, не плакать! Завели меня подружки в лес, да и кинули! Как я без Дедушки? Как я без Бабушки? 

Волк: 
Я отведу тебя к Дедушке и Бабушке. 

Алёнушка: 
Нет, Волк, я тебя боюсь: ты меня съешь! (Волк уходит  на 1 мин.-1 мин.09 сек.)

В-ль (под музыку говорит): 
Убежал Волк, а Алёнушка опять заплакала. 


На 1 мин. 10 сек. и по 1 мин. 24 сек. по залу бежит Лисичка. Она обходит пенёк, гладит плачущую девочку, берёт её за руку. Алёнушка встаёт. Муз. поставить на паузу

Лиса: 
О чём ты, Алёнушка, плачешь? 

Алёнушка: 
Как мне, Лисонька, не плакать! Завели меня подружки в лес, да и кинули! Как я без Дедушки? Как я без Бабушки? 

Лиса: 
Не плачь, Алёнушка, не плачь, милая! Я отведу тебя к Дедушке и Бабушке. 


В-ль: 
Алёнушка подошла к Лисе, и они побежали в деревню (бегут, взявшись за руки,  до конца музыки, в это время Дедушка и Бабушка заходят за домик. Пенёк убирается.)


В-ль: 
Прибежали Лиса с Алёнушкой к дому. Стала Лиса о землю стучать (стучит ногой). 

Бабушка и Дедушка (выглядывают в окно): 
Кто там? 

Лиса: 
Это я, Лиса, внучку Алёнушку к вам привела! 

Дедушка и Бабушка выходят из домика. 

Дедушка: 
Ах ты, наша дорогая! (обнимает Алёнушку) 

Бабушка: 
Ах ты, наша хорошая! (обнимает Алёнушку) 

Дедушка: 
Иди к нам, Лисичка! 

Бабушка: 
Где нам тебя посадить? Чем нам тебя угостить? 


Звучит музыка № 4 
(выставляется к лавке стол) 

В-ль (говорит под музыку): 
Принесли они молока, яиц, творогу, и стали Лису угощать. 


Лиса ест, ей подают то кувшин, то чашку, то блюдце, то маслёнку. 
На 40 сек. Лиса танцует с Алёнушкой, Бабушка с Дедушкой ( 1. вертушка под правые руки, затем под левые; 2. руки полочкой, пружинка, а Дед делает присядку с выставлением ноги на каблук, повороты вокруг себя, 3. вертушка)

На 1 мин. 10 сек. выбегают подружки и под муз. кричат: 
Подружки: 
Алёнушка вернулась! Алёнушка вернулась! (обнимаются) 

На 1 мин. 20 сек. выходят все дети и идут в хороводе вокруг Алёнушки, Лисы, Бабушки и Дедушки. 

Алёнушка: 
Вот тебе, Лисичка, курочка! Оставайся с нами! 


«Хоровод с пляской» м. Ю.Слонова (стр. 70) 

В конце все дети становятся полукругом, как вначале праздника 

В-ль: 
Вот и сказочке конец. А кто слушал – молодец! (дети кланяются) 

1 реб: 
Для любимых мамочек мы сказку показали. 
Любимых видеть мамочек рады дети в зале. 

2 реб: 
Для любимой мамочки песню мы споём, 
Для любимой мамочки Пляску заведём! 


Песня: «Это праздник мамин» м. З.Качаевой 
Вступление: 
Дети хлопают в ладоши. 

1 куплет: 
Почему сегодня все идут с цветами? 
Потому что это, это праздник мамин! 

Проигрыш: 
Хлопают. 

2 куплет: 
Почему сверкает солнышко над нами? 
Потому что это, это праздник мамин! 

Проигрыш: 
Хлопают. 

3 куплет: 
Мы сегодня маму дружно поздравляем. 
На весёлый танец всех мы приглашаем! 

Дети идут к гостям и приглашают их на танец. 


Звучит музыка № 5 
На вступление все распределяются парами по кругу.
1.	идут парами по кругу.
2.	поворачиваются и идут парами в другую сторону.
3.	на последнюю фразу лодочкой кружатся один раз. 
4.	четыре хлопка. 
Пляска повторяется 3 раза. В конце дети и родители обнимаются. 

Дети провожают родителей на места и сами садятся на свои стульчики. 


Дети выходят на середину по одному и читают стихи. 

Реб: 
Мама наша, как весна, будто зоренька ясна.
Называю я её: мама – солнышко моё. 
Наши мамы солнышки, а дети все – подсолнушки! 

Реб: 
Лучик солнечный проснулся, улыбнулся, потянулся 
И сказал, прищурясь, нам: 
«Нынче праздник наших мам». 

Реб: 
Чудеса! Чудеса! Пляшет солнце в небесах. 
Заглянуло солнце к нам, 
Чтоб поздравить наших мам! 

Реб: 
У нас под лавкой во дворе рыжий кот живёт. 
Весною в марте громче всех песенки поёт. 
Кот залез на лесенку, нас к себе зовёт, 
Маме дарит песенку наш Мурлыка-кот. 


«Веселись, детвора» эст.дет.пес. («Гарм», ср.гр. стр. 32). 

В конце игры дети выстраиваются полукругом. 


В-ль: 
Дети пели для мам и плясали, 
Дети сказку для мам рассказали. 
Вот стоят перед вами цветочки -  
Ваши милые дочки, сыночки. 


Дети: 
Спасибо, спасибо, мамы, 
Что вы тут сегодня с нами! 


Звучит музыка № 1 
Дети идут к мамам, обнимают их и уходят с ними в группу. 


*Музыкальное оформление здесь: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5314794*

----------

echeva (30.10.2020), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), katerina33 (17.02.2019), marimarigold (15.11.2016), Raisa Vayner (09.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

МАМУ В СКАЗКУ ПРИГЛАШАЕМ 
(подг. гр.) 
МДОУ № 312 «КАТЮША» 
2009 г. 


Музыка здесь: 

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5277127 


Звучит музыка № 1 
Вступление (до 20 сек)

На 21 сек. в зал входят мальчики с шарами, цветами. Оглядываются., останавливаются врассыпную (выкл. Муз .на 38 секунде) 

1 мальчик: 
Скоро праздник. Всё готово? 
Эй, никто не опоздал? 
Там девчонки все в обновах, 
Украшай скорее зал! 


Звучит музыка № 2 
С 1сек. по 15 сек. мальчики украшают сцену-подиум и садятся на его краешек. 

С 15 сек. в зал вбегают девочки, располагаются стайкой, подняв руки, удивлённо и радостно, подняв вверх головы, кружатся и рассматривают зал. Муз. выключить на 29 сек. 


1-я девочка: 
Праздник радостный весенний 
Двери солнцу распахнул! 
Пригласил сюда веселье, 
Столько шариков надул! 

Мальчики подходят к девочкам (все дети стоят в шахматном порядке, т.е. научите их не прятаться за спины ).

2 мальчик: 
Это мы шары надули, 
Чтоб вас нынче поздравлять! 
Еле с вечера уснули, 
Так боялись все проспать! 

2-я девочка: 
Мы подглядывали, знаем, 
Вы, мальчишки, молодцы, 
Нынче женщин поздравляют 
Дети, дедушки, отцы. 

3 реб: 
Ну а мы решили маме 
Сказку в праздник показать. 
Скажет мама: «Ах, как славно! 
Можешь ты артистом стать!» 

4 реб: 
Мы будем Утятами – жёлтые лапочки (можно говорить всем Утятам). 

5 реб: 
А я буду девочка Красная Шапочка. 

6 реб: 
А я лесным жителем – Лесовичком, 

7 реб: 
Лесовичком? А я – серым Волчком! 

8 реб: 
А мы будем Гуси – в пупырышках лапочки, 
Обулись в красивые красные тапочки (можно говорить всем Гусятам). 

9 реб: 
Я буду Солнышком ясным. 

10 реб: 

Я стану Весною прекрасной. 

11 реб: 

Я – Лисицей-сестрицей, 

12 реб: 
Я – добрым Ежом. 

Все (кричат): 
Тише! 

(говорят тихо): 
Ой, тише! (прикладывают палец к губам) 

(и радостно): 
Давайте начнём! 


Звучит музыка № 3 
Дети выстраиваются друг за другом цепочкой, держа впереди стоящего за пояс и так, поездом, притопывая, идут по кругу и садятся на места возле зеркальной стены (справа). 


Звучит музыка № 4 
Вступление (1 мин 7 сек). 
На 1 мин. 8-ой сек. танцуя, выходит Солнышко, в руках у неё лучики (творческая работа ребёнка с моими подсказками).на 1 мин. 55 сек. нажать паузу. Солнышко останавливается в центре зала.


Солнышко: 
Я хожу по белу свету, мне ходить светить не лень. 
Там, где Солнце – ночи нету, там, где Солнце – ясный день. 
Освещаю, согреваю, с каждым листиком дружу 
И хорошую погоду за собою приношу 


Под весёлую музыку появляется Красная Шапочка, она легко бежит, кружится, двигается подскоками, затем идёт  по тропинке и поёт. 

Песня:
Как весело, как весело, я к Бабушке иду! 
С улыбкою и песенкой нигде не пропаду! 
Спешу поздравить Бабушку с весенним женским днём, 
Она живёт тут рядышком, в лесочке – старый дом. 
Ля-ля, ля-ля, ля-ля…Ля-ля, ля-ля, ля-ля…(кружится) 
Она живёт тут рядышком, в лесочке – старый дом (увидела Солнышко) 


Красная Шапочка: 
Здравствуй, Солнышко – колоколнышко! 

Солнышко: 
Здравствуй, Красная Шапочка. Возьми Бабушке в подарок от меня солнечный лучик. Он будет всегда согревать её. 

Красная Шапочка: 
Спасибо, Солнышко! Ты такое ласковое и доброе. Приходи к нам в гости! 

Солнышко: 
Спасибо! Обязательно приду 

Звучит музыка № 4 (продолжение) 
Солнышко и Красная Шапочка прощаются, машут рукой и отходят друг от друга вперёд спиной. Солнышко садится, а Красная шапочка садится, только сделав круг. 


Звучит музыка № 5 
Вступление 20 сек. 

На 25-ой сек. слышен щебет птиц и появляется Весна с букетом цветов. Танец-импровизация, где Весна подчёркивает свою нежность и помогает природе проснуться. Муз. поставить на паузу на 1 мин.6 сек. 

Весна: 
Я – Весна! Бужу землю ото сна! 
Набухайте на веточках почки, 
Распускайтесь неслышно листочки, 
Снег в ручейки побыстрей превращайся, 
Травка – муравка, вставай, поднимайся! 


Песня Весны: «Травушка-муравушка» м. З.Роот 

1 куплет: 
Травушка-муравушка, зеленись, зеленись. 
К золотому солнышку потянись, потянись. 
Дождик тёплых капелек не жалей, не жалей. 
Травушку-муравушку ты полей, ты полей. 


Звучит музыка№ 5 (1 мин. 7 сек. до 1 мин 18 сек.)
Слышен щебет птиц. Появляется Красная Шапочка. Муз пауза. 

Красная Шапочка: 
Здравствуй, Весна-ВЁснушка! 
Я к милой Бабушке иду 
И лучик солнца ей несу! 

Весна: 
Здравствуй, Красная Шапочка. Возьми Бабушке в подарок от меня весенние цветы. 
Они будут радовать её своей нежной красотой. 

Красная Шапочка: 
Спасибо, Весна-ВЁснушка! Ты такая ласковая и добрая. Приходи к нам в гости! 

Весна: 
Спасибо! Обязательно приду (вкл муз с 1 мин 19 сек. до 1 мин 29 сек.). 

Красная Шапочка и Весна прощаются и расходятся спиной вперёд др. от др. 


Звучит музыка № 6 
Появляется Волк. Красная Шапочка в испуге приседает, прикрывает голову руками. Волк весело идёт по залу, пугает шутливо детей, нависает над Красной Шапочкой, затем, выставляет ногу на пятку и пристукивает носком.  Муз. выкл .в 39 сек. 

Волк: 
Я добрый и порядочный, красивый серый Волк, 
И в день весенний праздничный я дал себе зарок: 
Не буду кушать Бабушек, детишек и Гусей. 
Поем, как все – оладушек, попью, как все – кисель! 

Волк поднимает за локоть Красную шапочку, выводит её на середину зала 

Волк: 
Пойдём с тобой, красавица, Бабулю поздравлять! 
Я добрый, не кусаюсь я, Весна пришла опять! 


Песня: «Мы к  милой бабушке идём» м. З.Роот 

1 куплет: 
Мы к милой бабушке идём весеннею порой.
Букет цветов мы ей несём, и лучик золотой, 
Букет цветов мы ей несём, и лучик золотой! 


Уходят на свои стульчики. 


Звучит музыка № 7 
Появляются Утята. Муз пауза в 13 сек. 

1 утёнок: 
Мы пушистые Утята, мы идём на праздник к вам, 
Все хорошие ребята поздравляют нынче мам! (появляется мама-утка) 

2 Утёнок: 
Мы для мамы потанцуем, мы спешили к ней не зря, 
Обнимаем и целуем, поздравляем, кря-кря-кря! (обнимают маму-Утку) 


Звучит музыка № 7 
Утята, Весна, Солнышко, Красная Шапочка и Волк должны успеть стать парами лицом др. к др. за время звучания музыки с 14 сек до 22-ой. 

С 23-ей сек. нач. танец
«Танец утят»: 
1.	пёрышки, 
2.	2крылышки, 
3.	хвостик, 
4.	хлопки. 
Ещё раз всё повторить, затем дети в парах меняются местами и спиной возвращаются на своё место, наклоняют немного вперёд корпус, вытягивают шеи, руки отводят немного назад и делают вид, что трутся носиками. 
Танец повторяется, кажется, 2 раза (посмотрите по музыке), а в конце дети идут, переваливаясь, как уточки, гуськом друг за другом. 
К ним последними пристраиваются Гуси с металлофонами и палочкой (одной! потому что будут играть стоя: одной рукой надо держать инструмент, другой - играть) в руках. 
Все садятся, а Гуси выходят на середину зала и останавливаются. 


1 Гусь: 
Слышишь, Серый? 

2 Гусь: 
Слышу, Белый! 

3 Гусь: 
На дороге серый Волк! Он в Гусятах знает толк. 

4 Гусь: 
Что-то мне немного страшно, всё, съедят нас, пропадём! 

1 Гусь: 
Говорил я вам (если девочка: ГОВОРИЛА ВАМ): опасно 
Здесь ходить нам вчетвером! (или: ПО ЛЕСАМ ХОДИТЬ ВТРОЁМ…или …вдвоём – в зависимости от количества гусят ) 

Шипят на подошедшего Волка. 

Волк: 
Что вы, Гуси, испугались? 
Я же самый добрый Волк. 
Я Гусями не питаюсь, но для вас большой урок: 
В лес одни не уходите, лучше с Бабушкой сидите! 


4 Гусь: 
Мы же к Бабушке идём, чтоб поздравить с Женским днём! 

3 Гусь: 
Подарим Бабуле мы песню, сыграем её мы все вместе! 


Игра на металлофонах: «Весёлые гуси» р.н.п. 


Гуси кланяются, садятся на стульчики. 


Звучит музыка № 8 

6 сек. вступление. 

С 7 сек. выходит Лиса с корзиной в руках, она идёт по кругу, перебирает лапками, вертит хвостиком, смотрит, задрав мордочку, по сторонам. Останавливается в центре зала, прихорашивается, достаёт из корзинки зеркальце, смотрится в него, достаёт расчёску, приглаживает причёску, всё прячет в корзинку. Выкл. муз в 35сек. 

Лиса: 
Я красавица Лисица, рыжим хвостиком машу, 
Пироги печь мастерица, а ещё вяжу и шью. 
Берегу причёску, шубку, Бергу свою красу. 
Мою стройную фигурку знают все в большом лесу. 
Я сегодня на диете, но иду на праздник к вам, 
Для Бабули плюшки эти, пироги – для ваших мам! 


Звучит музыка № 8 с 35 сек. по 46 сек. 
В это время, импровизируя в танце,  выбегают все дети, кроме Лесовичка, они становятся в две линии рядом с Лисицей. 

Все: 
Мы идём толпой весёлой, улыбаемся, поём! 
Мимо сосен, мимо ёлок, скоро к Бабушке придём! 

Звучит музыка № 9 
Дети в испуге приседают. По-хозяйски выбегает Лесовичок, быстро ходит между детей, пристально смотрит, наклонившись, то на одного, то переходит к другому. Становится позади детей и начинает взмахом руки с вытянутым указательным пальцем считать детей, при этом, в такт кивает головой. Считает в одну сторону, затем в другую. 

Лесовичок: 
Кто в лесу моём шумит? Кто кричит здесь и галдит? 
Кто мне спать не даёт? Выходи скорей вперёд! 

Лиса: 
Старичок-Лесовичок, потанцуй с нами, дружок! 
Ну, смелей, веселей, своих ног не жалей! 


«Весенняя полька» м. З.Роот 
(могут участвовать Бабочка, 2 Зайчика, Медведь) 

В конце танца все на цыпочках уходят и садятся на стульчики. Лесовичок «спит » на стуле. 


Звучит музыка № 10 
Выбегает Ёж с корзинкой в руках, он бегает вокруг пенёчка с Лесовичком, осторожно прикасается к его плечу. Лесовичок потягивается, встаёт с пенька. Выкл. муз. на 21 сек. 

Лесовичок: 
Добрый день, колючий Ёж, расскажи нам, как живёшь? 
Далеко ли ты идёшь? Что с собою ты несёшь? 

Ёж: 
Скучно дома стало мне. В гости я пришёл к тебе. 
Возьмите меня к Бабушке, я ей испёк оладушки. 

Дети двигаются вперёд, образуя круг, и одновременно говорят слова. 

Дети: 
В стороне ты, Ёж, не стой. Поиграем мы с тобой! 


Игра «Ёж » м. Лещинской 

Ёж стоит в кругу, дети вокруг Ежа.
1 куплет: 
Весь в иголочках зверёк, (вытягивают вперёд руки ) 
С головы до самых ног (делают вытянутыми руками фонарики-ёжики, опуская руки сверху вниз) . 
Ты куда, колючий Ёж, 
Ты куда идёшь-бредёшь? (на второй слог слова КУ-ДА вытягивают руки, как бы, спрашивая) 

2 куплет.
(поёт Ёж): 
Шарю-шарю по кустам, (лапками быстро перебирает возле груди) 
Добываю пищу сам. 
Я мышей в траве ищу 
И в гнездо своё тащу! 

3 куплет 
(Ёж бежит по кругу мимо детей, перебирая лапками и присаживаясь то возле одного, то возле другого – ищет еду)
Дети поют: 
Ищет Ёжик червяка, и лягушку и жука. 
Шарит-шарит по кустам (быстро перебирают руками возле груди) 
Добывает пищу сам (на слово САМ показывают на Ежа) 

В конце игры Ёж становится в центр круга, а дети говорят слова. 

Дети: 
Ёжик – маленький зверёк (дети приседают и правой рукой показывают, какой ёж маленький) 
В глазках – чёрный уголёк (крутят кулачками возле глаз) 
На Еже иголочки (крутят вытянутыми вперёд руками фонарики-ёжики) 
Как на колкой ёлочке (наклонившись вперёд, хлопают вытянутыми вперёд руками)! 


Звучит музыка № 11
Дети убегают от Ежа, он их догоняет. На 16-ой секунде сделать музыку тише, дети останавливаются, отряхивают одежду, приглаживают волосы и не спеша становятся по всему залу в шахматном порядке. 
На 33-ей секунде сделать музыку громко: дети начинают маршировать на месте. 
На 42 сек. смотрят под козырёк вперёд вправо, затем вперёд влево. Муз.выключить на 49 секунде. 


Красная Шапочка: 
Вот он, вот, бабулин дом! 
Но что это? Вот беда! Разлилась в реке вода… 
По тропинке не пройдём, как к бабуле попадём?! 

Гусь: 
Мы, Гусята, любим плавать, не боимся мы воды. 
Все садимся на корабль. Побыстрей! Отдать концы! 


Звучит музыка № 12
Песня с движениями: «Капитан» м.З.Роот 


Дети остаются стоять полукругом.

Реб: 
Дорогие бабушки, дорогие мамы! 
Подарить вам сказку были очень рады мы! 


Звучит музыка № 13 
Дети на первые секунды музыки кланяются, а затем под начавшуюся ритмичную музыку стоят и хлопают. Выкл. муз на 28 секунде. 


Реб: 
С праздником весенним и с концом зимы 
Дорогую маму поздравляем мы! 


Песня: «Наша мама – солнышко!» 


Звучит музыка № 14 
Дети выходят из зала. 


_За фонограммами_ 
[img]http://*********ru/12016874.gif[/img]

----------

echeva (30.10.2020), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), irulia (25.09.2018), Valenta (22.01.2017), Ymisha (05.01.2017), лариса 25 (08.01.2019), Наталья0405 (11.01.2022), окси 777 (09.01.2016), ююлю (17.01.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

Дорогие друзья! Ещё вчера напечатала этот сценарий, ...НО... куда-то делся диск с использованными фонограммами (почти всё из Суворовских дисков). Даю материал, и если он вам приглянется, дайте мне знать. Я буду землю рыть, но отыщу тогда диск :redface: :biggrin: kuku 




ПЕРВАЯ СКАЗКА ДЛЯ МАМЫ 
(IIмл. гр.) 
МДОУ № 312 « КАТЮША» 
г. Ростов-на-Дону 
2009 г. 


Возле центральной стены стоят полукругом стульчики, сиденьем к зрителям. По центру стоят 2 стульчика: для Бабушки и Петушка, почти вплотную к ним стоят стульчики для Гусей и далее, рядом с ними стульчики для Курочек. С другой стороны от стульчика бабушки стоят стульчики для Барашков и на небольшом расстоянии от них стульчики для Телят. Т.е. стульчики расположены группками. 


Звучит музыка № 1
Дети под музыку заходят в зал (Бабушка, не спеша, идёт с корзиночкой; Петушок бежит и машет крыльями; курочки идут и легко машут крылышками;; Гуси идут, наклонившись вперёд и вытянув шеи; Барашки легко бегут, держа руки возле головы, как рожки; Телята идут не спеша, размеренно) и садятся на свои места. 


В-ль: 
Уважаемые зрители, дорогие мамы и бабушки! Сейчас вы увидите спектакль «Петушок». Это первый спектакль в жизни детей. Поэтому поддержите маленьких артистов улыбками и, конечно, аплодисментами… 
Итак, занавес открывается, сказка начинается! 


Звучит музыка № 2 
В-ль: 
Это сказочка о том, как Бабуля с Петушком 
Жили-были, не тужили, и с соседями дружили. 


«Песенка жителей птичьего двора» м. В.Савельевой 

Все становятся, берутся за руки, идут по кругу и поют:
1 куплет: 
Очень дружно мы живём, мы живём, мы живём, 
И танцуем и поём, мы поём, мы поём: 

Останавливаются, поют и выполняют соответствующие движения:
2 куплет: 
Курочки-хохлатки (поднимают и опускают согнутые в локтях руки-крылышки),
Гуси-красны лапки (вытягивают шеи, корпус чуть наклоняют вперёд, прямые руки немного отводят назад), 
И Барашки, и Телята – развесёлые ребята (переступают с ноги на ногу , а руки держат у головы, как рожки). 

3 куплет: 
Бабушка и Петушок – золотой гребешок (Бабушка идёт по кругу, Петушок бежит за ней)
(на 3-4 строчки бабушка и петушок продолжают движение в кругу, остальные дети хлопают )


Дети садятся на стульчики. 


В-ль: 
Петя очень весело по утрам пел песенку. 


Звучит музыка № 3 
Петушок: 
Кукареку-у! Кукареку-у! (бежит под музыку по залу и, сделав круг, подбегает к вышедшей Бабушке, в руках у которой корзинка, садится на корточки и клюёт зёрнышки; затем, Бабушка делает движение руками: кыш!...  и Петушок бежит, и садится на стульчик, стоящий рядом с родителями).. 


Танец: «Бабушка и жители двора» 

Звучит музыка № 4 
Бабушка подзывает к себе Курочек, они ходят вокруг неё, затем садятся на корточки и клюют зёрна. Бабушка делает руками движение: кыш! и Курочки убегают на свои места.


Звучит музыка № 5 
Бабушка подзывает к себе Гусят, те ходят вокруг неё , садятся на корточки, клюют зёрна. Бабушка делает руками движение: кыш!   и Гуси идут на места. 


Звучит музыка № 6 
К бабушке подбегают Барашки. Всё повторяется. 


Звучит музыка № 7 
Не спеша, к бабушке подходят Телята, бабушка их кормит и Телята садятся на стульчики. 


Звучит музыка № 8 
Дети стоят возле стульчиков и поют, одновременно делают одинаковые движения 

1 куплет: 
Утро наступает, нам пора вставать. Ко-ко-ко-! Ко-ко-ко-! Не хотим мы спать! (руками, согнутыми в локтях, хлопают, как крылышками). 

2 куплет: 
Утро наступает, нам пора вставать. Га-га-га! Га-га-га! Не хотим мы спать! (руки сзади, шеи вытянуть) 

3 куплет: 
Утро наступает, нам пора вставать. Бе-бе-бе! Бе-бе-бе! Не хотим мы спать(бодают головой) 

4 куплет: 
Утро наступает, нам пора вставать. Му-му-му! Му-му-му! Не хотим мы спать! (бодают) 


Все садятся на стулья. 


«Песенка Бабушки»

Звучит музыка № 9 
Бабушка с прутиком-султанчиком выходит немного вперёд и поёт: 
1 часть 
«Что вы не спите? Что вы все кричите? 
День ещё не настал. Петушок не прокричал.
День ещё не настал. Петушок не прокричал!» 

2 часть 
Бабушка бежит вдоль стульчиков и прутиком машет над головами детей. 

Затем, песня и танец повторяются ещё раз. 


Дети: 
Нам пора вставать! Не хотим мы спать! 


Бабушка (стоит рядом со своим стульчиком): 
А и то правда. Солнышко высоко! Ох, проспала я! Почему же Петушок не пел? 
А вы все не кричите, Петушка искать идите! 


В-ль: 
Открыла Бабушка калитку, и все птицы и животные бросились искать Петушка. 


Звучит музыка№ 10
Пьеса: «Поиски петушка»
1 часть.
Все дети медленно ходят врассыпную по залу, Курочки с согнутыми в локтях руками, Гуси с вытянутыми шеями и отведёнными назад руками, Барашки и Телята с руками, возле головы. В конце 1 части, на замедление музыки, все поворачиваются вокруг себя и разводят руками. 
2 часть. 
Все бегают и ищут Петушка. 

1 и 2 части повторяются. 
В конце музыки дети подходят к спящему Петушку. 

В-ль: 
Они обежали весь двор и нашли Петушка спящим и стали громко его будить 


Реб: 
Крепко спит наш Петушок, на боку гребешок. 
Петя, глазки открой, громко песенку спой! 


Звучит музыка № 11 
Песня: «Петушок, вставай!» 

1. 
Ко-ко-ко! Ко-ко-ко! Петушок, вставай! (движение крылышками) 

2. 
Га-га-га! Га-га-га! Петушок, вставай! (руки сзади, шеи вытянуть) 

3. 
Бе-бе-бе! Бе-бе-бе! Петушок, вставай (руки возле головы) 

4. 
Му-му-му! Му-му-му! Петушок, вставай! 


В-ль: 
Они так громко кричали, что разбудили, наконец, Петушка. 


Петушок: 
Ку-ка-ре-ку! Проспал! Проспал! Я сегодня поздно встал! 
Во сне ноты изучал, маме песню сочинял! 
Голосисто я пою, потому что, петь люблю! 
Клювом я стучу в оконце: Здравствуй, мама, здравствуй, солнце! 


Бабушка: 
Молодец, Петушок, золотой гребешок. 
Хоровод заведём, мамам спляшем и споём! 


«Хоровод для мамы» 

1 куплет: 
Мамочка, мамочка, мамочка моя! 
Мамочка, мамочка, я люблю тебя! (на проигрыш - пружинка) 

2 куплет: 
Мамочка, мамочка, спляшем для тебя! 
Мамочка, мамочка, милая моя! (на проигрыш идут к мамам и приглашают их на танец) 


Звучит музыка № 12 
«Танец с мамами» 

1. 
Идут по кругу парами. Хлопают. 
2. 
Идут по кругу парами. Притопывают одной ногой, затем другой. 
3. 
Идут по кругу парами. Кружатся лодочками, в конце обнимаются . 


Все садятся на места. 


В-ль: 
А сейчас наши ребятки – Телятки и Барашки соберут для своих мам праздничные букеты. 


Аттракцион: «Собери букет» 
(4 стула для мам, 4 обруча, 12 цветков – по 3 в каждом обруче). Играть 2 раза. 


В-ль: 
А теперь посмотрим, как мамочки знают своих дочек, идите ко мне. 


Аттракцион: «Узнай своего ребёнка» 
(стул, платок, 4 салфетки – под платок индивидуально). Играть 4 раза. 


В-ль: 
С мамой играем и пляшем, а сейчас и стихи им расскажем. 


Дети читают стихи (2-4 ребёнка). 


Дети выстраиваются по краю ковра, рядом с родителями. 

В-ль: 
Дети пели, и плясали, и стихи для мам читали. 
Сказку дети показали, как артисты выступали. 
Дети МАМУ поздравляли! 
Вот и сказочке конец, а кто слушал – молодец! (дети кланяются).

----------

Dilya6467 (09.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Natali-S (29.06.2016), Ymisha (05.01.2017), Драгметал (01.02.2017), Елена-ЕВН (08.01.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

МЫ РЕШИЛИ МАМ ПОЗДРАВИТЬ – ВСЕХ СПЕКТАКЛЕМ УДИВИТЬ 
(ст. гр.) 
МДОУ № 312 «КАТЮША» 
г. Ростов-на-Дону 
2009 г. 


Дядя Кот – взрослый. 



Звучит музыка № 1 
Дети  в поварских колпаках, фартучках, с хвостиками и нарисованными усиками под музыку входят как котята, перебирая лапками, в зал, делают по нему круг и останавливаются полукругом у центральной стены. На 42 сек. дети начинают хлопать. Пауза на 59 сек. 


1 реб: 
Наши любимые мамы! 
Роднее вас на свете нет. 
И вам, дорогие мамы, 
Хотим мы все сказать

Все: 
Привет! 

2 реб: 
Мы решили всех поздравить: 
Маму, бабушку, сестёр – 
Вас спектаклем позабавить. 

3 реб (перебивает): 
Эй! Кончайте разговор! 
Давайте для мамы пирог испечём! 

Все: 
Давайте! Давайте пирог испечём! 


Звучит музыка № 1 (с 59 сек.) 
Дети идут по кругу и садятся вдоль боковой стены. 


Звучит музыка № 2 
1.	Мальчики (в образе) идут к стене напротив, где стоят детские столы, по 4 человека берут свой, заранее определённый на репетиции стол, и несут их к центральной стене, ставят на заранее определённое место. Идут и садятся на места. 
2.	Девочки (в образе) идут к стене напротив, где на лавках лежат скатерти (по числу столов: 4 или 5), идут к «своим» столам, накрывают их скатертями возвращаются на стулья. 
3.	Остальные дети (в образе: перебирая лапками) идут к столам, «сметают» лапками ( на весу) невидимые крошки, сдувают крошки со стола. Возвращаются на стулья. 


Звучит музыка № 3 
Разделить детей по количеству столов

(1 – 33 сек.) – 1-я группа детей:
1. Бегут (в образе)  к лавкам за утварью (ложками, поварёшками, толкушками, лопатками, венчиками), с 1 по 10 сек.
2. Высоко подняв свой предмет, бегут по кругу с 11 по 15 сек., затем кружатся. С 15 по 19 сек 
3. Спокойно идут к столам, оставляют утварь на столах, с 20 по 29 сек.
4. Спокойно (в образе) идут и садятся на стулья, с 29 по 33 сек. 

(34сек – 1 мин. ) – 2-я группа детей: мальчики: 
1.	Спокойно (в образе) идут к лавкам, с 34 по 37 сек.
2.	Тяжело, медленно, переваливаясь с ноги на ногу и держа перед собой кастрюли, идут по кругу, с 38 по 42 сек., кружатся, переваливаясь, с ноги на ногу один раз вокруг себя с 43 по 47 сек.
3.	Идут к столам, ставят на них кастрюли, утирают пот, с 47 по 55 сек. 
4.	Легко (в образе) бегут и садятся на стулья, с 56 сек. по 1 мин. 

(56 сек – 1 мин.22 сек.) – 3-я группа детей: 
1. Бегут к лавкам (в образе), за упаковками с продуктами (пакеты из-под муки, коробки из под муки, жестянки с приправами, баночки с сахаром, солью, бутылочки с маслом, молоком), с 56 сек по 1 мин. 05 сек.
2. Идут и становятся в шахматном порядке, лицом к родителям, с 1 мин 05 сек. по 1 мин. 09 сек.,  и поворачивают вытянутые руки с предметом, как «дворники» вправо-влево, с 1 мин. 09 сек. по 1 мин. 14 сек. 
3. Идут спокойно (в образе) к столам, расставляют продукты, с 1 мин. 14 сек. по 1 мин 23 сек. 
4. Идут спокойно и садятся на стулья, с 1 мин. 23 сек. по 1 мин. 31 сек.

(1 мин 32 сек – 1 мин ) – 4-я группа детей: 
1. Идут не спеша (в образе) к лавкам за плошками, соусниками, мисками, кувшинами, ложками (ложек нужно взять лишних побольше), с 1 мин 32 сек. по 1 мин. 40 сек. 
2. Становятся в шахматном порядке, с 1 мин 40 сек. по 1 мин 45 сек., кружатся медленно, с 1 мин 45 сек. по 1 мин 50 сек. 
3. Бегут к столам, ставят посуду, раскладывают ложки, с 1 мин 50 сек. по 1 мин 59 сек. 

(1 мин 59 сек – 2 мин 07 сек. т.е. до конца музыки) – все дети танцуют: 
Дети выбегают (в образе) на середину зала, располагаются в шахматном порядке.


«Песенка котят» (Гармония. Ст. гр, стр. 22) 


Котята-поварята (по очереди): 

1: 
Он будет с начинкой, этот пирог? 
2: 
С начинкой, с начинкой.
3: 
В нём будет творог? 
4: 
Я знаю, я знаю! 
5: 
Он будет грибной. 
6: 
Откуда ты знаешь? 
7: 
А может, мясной? 
8: 
А может, с капустой? 
9: 
А может, с ветчинкой? 
10: 
Пирог будет вкусный, 
11: 
С чудесной начинкой, 
12: 
Румяный, поджаристый, 
13: 
С корочкой тонкой…
14: 
Он будет с печёнкой! 

Все (радостно): 
Он будет с печёнкой! Он будет с печёнкой! Ой, как вкусно! (гладят животы). Мяу!.. Мяу!.. 


Песня: «Испечём мы пирог» 

1 реб: 
А не забыли вы о том, как он бывает строг, 
Наш главный повар, Дядя Кот, когда печёт пирог? 

2 реб: 
Лентяев не потерпит он, лентяев он прогонит вон! 

Все: 
Придётся постараться, за дело дружно взяться. 


Звучит музыка № 3 
(с 1 по 19 сек) 

Котята бегают, пытаются догнать свой хвост, играют в ладушки, кружатся лодочкой, прихорашиваются (в общем, импровизация: кто во что горазд). 


Реб: 
Ой! Прекратите пляс и говор! 
Сюда идёт наш главный повар! 

Все (испуганно): 
Сам Дядя Кот, сам Дядя Кот! 
Ой, нам, наверно, попадёт! 


Звучит музыка № 4 
Котята хватаются за голову, кружатся вокруг себя, в испуге приседают так, чтобы между ними был проход, т.е. в шахматном порядке. 
Появляется Повар с поварёшкой на плече (его роль – сюрприз для детей), он ходит между детьми, строго на них смотрит, грозит пальцем, стучит ногой, фырчит, машет, как маятником, поварёшкой. Останавливается за поварятами. Дети заранее предупреждены, что когда придёт повар и начнёт говорить, они должны встать. 


Повар: 
Ну, лентяи-лежебоки, вы не стойте руки в боки! 
Кто не хочет мне помочь, с кухни прочь, с кухни прочь! 
Остальные – по местам: всем работу я задам. 
Несите солонку, рубите печёнку, кастрюли несите, да тесто месите! 
Да тесто месите! Муки не жалейте, яиц не жалейте, 
Сметаны да сливок побольше налейте. 


Звучит музыка № 5 
«Поварята работают» 
Повар садится на стульчик рядом с родителями.
(дети сеют воображаемую муку, месят воображаемое тесто, рукой ножом рубят воображаемые печёнку и зелень, взбивают яйца, мешают ложками в кастрюлях и чашках, вытягивают, с трудом, руку с растопыренными пальцами, из кастрюли и смотрят на тянущееся воображаемое тесто, нюхают специи и трут носы, вроде, как чихают, льют молоко, масло и т.д.).  ДЕТИ ДЕЛАЮТ ТО, ЧТО ХОТЯТ.
(Повар засыпает). 


Котята на цыпочках выходят из-за столов и становятся в шахматном порядке по всему залу. 

«Колыбельная песенка» (Гармония, ст.гр., стр. 25) 


Котёнок подбегает к Коту, заглядывает с одной стороны, с другой, отбегает в сторону. 

Котёнок: 
Тсс…кажется, заснул! 

2 котёнок: 
Спит… Теперь я не боюсь, и к кастрюле подкрадусь… (пробует).
Ах, как вкусно! 

Поварята (поочерёдно): 
И я чуть-чуть попробую… 

И я…

И я…

И я тоже… 
(все гремят ложками, лижут лапы, мяукают, облизываются, гладят животы). 


Повар (рассерженно): 
Вот как вы работаете, лентяи! Всех сейчас прогоню!.. 

Поварята: 
Не гоните, Дядя Повар! Всё у нас уже готово. 

Реб (виноватым голосом): 
Мы только начинку попробовали… чуть…чуть… 

Повар: 
Как так? Без разрешения? Сейчас вам попадёт! 

Поварята (друг другу): 
Попросим все прощенья! 
Простите, Дядя Кот, мы больше не будем, мяу!.. 
Мы ведь старались: ножами стучали, 
Тесто месили, сливки лизали… 
И теперь всё у нас готово! 

Повар: 
Ну, хорошо, на первый раз я, так и быть, прощаю вас. 

Поварята: 
Спасибо, Дядя Кот! 

Повар: 
Теперь пирог испечь нам нужно. 
А ну-ка, все за мною дружно – 
Несите тето, несите фарш, и ша-а-гом марш! 


Звучит музыка № 6 
(1-14 сек):
Повар с поварёшкой на плече идёт первым и заводит круг, за ним быстро пристраиваются дети, выйдя из-за столов, с 1 по 12 сек. Дети становятся парами, мальчики спиной в круг, девочки к ним лицом, с 12 по 17 сек. 
(18 24 сек): 
Повар танцует в центре круга, 
Дети делают 2 хлопка у правого уха, 2 хлопка у левого уха, 
Взявшись за руки, делают шаг вправо и пружинку (получается в разные стороны), затем шаг влево и пружинку.
(25-32 сек): 
Повторить хлопки и шаг с пружинкой. 
(32-46 сек.): 
Дети делают шаг назад друг от друга, и по образовавшемуся коридору идёт повар, гладит по голове, улыбается, грозит поварёшкой. Дети от удовольствия приседают, перебирают лапками, крутят головой и хвостиком.
(46 сек-1 мин.): 
Повар дирижирует поварёшкой и руками, стоя в кругу, а дети парами идут по кругу. 
(1 мин-1 мин 15 сек.): 
Повар опять идёт по коридору (повтор). 
(1 мин 15 сек-1 мин 22 сек.): 
Хлопки, пружинка (повтор).
(1 мин 22 сек-1 мин 29 сек.): 
Хлопки, пружинка (ещё раз). 
( с 1 мин 29 сек и до конца): 
Повар поварёшкой показывает детям на стулья, все рассаживаются, повар берёт кастрюлю и уходит, дети машут ему вслед. 


В-ль(может быть одет кошечкой, у нас дети болели и в-ль была с гримом, ушками, хвостиком и …на каблучках! подсказывала детям весь утренник): 
Пока пирог мы ожидаем, давай те с мамой поиграем. 
Покажите, поварята, чему вас научил Дядя Кот. 
Будете варить компот! 
А в другой кастрюле суп с овощами и из круп! 


Аттракцион: «Варим обед» 1 раз 
(12 девочек и 12мальчиков.  12 муляжей фруктов, 12 муляжей овощей ) 


Аттракцион: «Развесь платочки» 2 раза 
(6 мальчиков, 6 мам, и ещё раз: 6 девочек, 6 мам).


В-ль: 
Вместе с мамами играли? (ответ детей) 
Но ещё вы не плясали. 
Предлагаю мамам встать, с ребятками потанцевать. 



Звучит музыка № 7 
«Танец с мамой» 

(1-22 сек): 
Парами идут по кругу против часовой стрелки, соединённые руки вытянуты стрелочкой.
(23-33 сек.): 
Берутся другими руками и идут по кругу по часовой стрелке. 
(34-39 сек.): 
Соединяют лодочкой руки и один раз кружатся. 
(40- 45 сек.): 
Стоят друг против друга и хлопают. 

Танец повторяется. В конце дети обнимают мам. 


После танца дети становятся полукругом. 

Появляется Дядя Повар с пирогом на подносе (пекли родители): 
Пирог готов! Пирог готов! (становится рядом с детьми) 

Поварята: 
Да здравствует повар, который испёк 
Такой замечательный вкусный пирог! 

1 реб: 
Дорогие наши мамы! 
На прощанье ещё раз 
Мы хотим поздравить вас. 

2 реб: 
Милым мамам, дорогим, счастья мы желаем, 
С днём весенним, золотым дружно…

Все: 
Поздравляем! 


Песня: «Мама – солнышко моё!» 


3 реб: 
Мамочки любимые, мы вас поздравляем. 

Все: 
И на чай с пирогом в группу приглашаем! 


Звучит музыка № 1 
Все уходят из зала. 



Ссылка на фонограммы: 

[img]http://*********ru/9324907.gif[/img]

----------

Dilya6467 (09.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), luisa (29.03.2017), marina111 (25.05.2016), Ymisha (05.01.2017), Королёк (03.05.2020), о-ля-ля (09.04.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

ПОДАРОК ДЛЯ МАМЫ 
(ст. лог. – подг. лог. гр.) 
МДОУ № 312 «КАТЮША» 
г. Ростов-на-Дону 
2009 г. 



Бармалей – взрослый 

Сказка: 
Таня, Ваня, Айболит – дети подг. гр. 
В 1-ой части участвуют дети ст. гр. 
Во 2-ой части участвуют дети подг. гр. 



Звучит музыка № 1 

В зал с цветами в руках забегают дети ст. гр. 
Мальчики проходят на сцену-подиум . 
Девочки становятся  внизу подиума перед мальчиками (2 ряда). 

Дети подг. гр. с шумовыми инструментами в руках забегают в зал, доходят до подиума, становятся вдоль подиума по 4 человека, первая четвёрка бежит вперёд, за ними выстраивается вторая и тоже бежит вперёд, потом третья, четвёртая, пятая  (получается  4 колонны: в 1-ой мальчики, во 2-ой и 3-ей девочки, в 4-ой мальчики; дети заранее построены в колонну: 1 мальчик, 2 девочки, 2мальчика, 2 девочки и т.д.).  

1 реб: 
Звучат капели: пам-пам-пам! Вся эта музыка – для мам! 
И сегодня в нашем зале каждый шлёт улыбку маме! 

2 реб: 
Ну-ка, вместе! Ну-ка, дружно! Заиграем веселей! 
Музыкой мы позабавим мамочек и всех гостей! 

3 реб: 
Я – назначен дирижёром, весь оркестр в руках держу. 
За моей рукой следите. Всё вам точно покажу. 
Без меня не начинайте, палочкой взмахну – вступайте! 



Звучит музыка № 2 

1: 
Дети подг. гр.:
Инструмент в правой руке, стоят лицом к зрителям. Играют все. 

Дети ст. гр.: 
 Легко поворачивают корпус вправо-влево. 


2: 
Дети подг. гр.: 
Девочки обходят мальчиков, слегка потряхивая колокольчиками. 
Мальчики стоят, руки держат за спиной. 

Дети ст. гр.: 
Девочки легко покачивают цветами над головой.
Мальчики стоят прямо. 


3: 
Дети подг. гр.: 
Мальчики и девочки, повернувшись, друг к другу, играют на инструментах (мальчики ударяют по ладони).

Дети ст. гр.: 
Слегка поворачиваются друг к другу (как вначале).

4: 
Дети подг. гр: 
Мальчики, поставив ногу на каблук (лицом к зрителям), двумя руками ударяют в муз. инструмент. 
Девочки (лицом к зрителям), как бы говорят: «Посмотрите на наших мальчиков» и слегка покачивают головой и руками. 

Дети ст. гр: 
Мальчики покачивают цветами над головой. 
Девочки стоят. 


5: 
Дети подг. гр: 
Играют все, держа муз. инструмент в правой руке. 

Дети ст. гр: 
Легко поворачивают корпус вправо-влево. 


6: 
Дети подг. гр: 
Легко и весело идут, перестраиваясь в колонну, и садятся на свои стульчики. 

Дети ст. гр: 
Покачивают цветами. 


Звучит музыка № 3 
1: 
Дети ст. гр. перестраиваются в колонну: девочка, мальчик и т.д.; бегут вдоль ковра по ширине зала к краю ковра и 1-я девочка бежит и ведёт остальных детей по диагонали в сторону родителей. Дети стоят по диагонали зала (1-25 сек.). 
2: 
Дети поднимают вверх (через сторону) правую руку, опускают её. Поднимают (через сторону) левую руку, опускают её (25-34 сек.).
3: 
Дети поднимают (через стороны) обе руки вверх (34-38 сек.), на носочках кружатся через правое плечо (38-40сек.), и опять, стоя затылок в затылок, машут высоко поднятыми цветами над головой (40-42 сек.). 
4: 
Первая девочка бежит вдоль ковра поперёк зала (мимо сидящих родителей) и дальше по кругу: вдоль стены и вдоль ковра поперёк зала (вдоль сцены-подиума). Затем, она бежит змейкой поперёк зала так, чтобы образовалось2-3-ряда детей. Бежать надо легко, но, быстро двигаясь, чтобы успеть сделать ряды (43-59 сек.). 
5: 
Дети останавливаются в змейке и поворачиваются лицом к родителям.
Поднимают правую руку вверх (но не через сторону, а как бы на 45 градусов: вперёд в сторону) и опускают её. Поднимают и опускают так же левую руку ( 1 мин-1 мин 8 сек.). 
6: 
Дети таким же способом поднимают обе руки вверх (1 мин 8 сек-1 мин 12 сек.), кружатся с поднятыми руками через правое плечо (1 мин 12 сек- 1 мин 14 сек.), машут цветами ( 1 мин 15 сек-1 мин-16 сек.). 
7: 
Дети поворачиваются опять друг за другом и продолжают бег змейкой поперёк зала (1 мин 17 сек-1 мин 34 сек.). 
8: 
Дети, стоя в 2-3 ряда в змейке, опять поворачиваются лицом к родителям и на быструю музыку машут цветами над головой. Везде махать надо быстро, не фиксируя доли, как бы тряся руками (1 мин 35 сек-1 мин 51 сек.). 
9: 
Все змейкой бегут за ведущей девочкой, она выводит всех на круг, бежит вдоль стоящих у стены стульчиков и садится на первый, а дети на последующие стулья (1 мин 51 сек-2 мин 24 сек). 
10: 
Воспитатели обеих групп идут с подносами вдоль сидящих детей и собирают музыкальные инструменты и цветы (2 мин 24 сек-2 мин 37 сек.). 


Выходят 3 ребёнка.

1 реб: 
Мамочки! Милые мамы! 
Спасибо, что вы здесь сегодня с нами. 
Спасибо вам за теплоту, за нежность и за красоту! 
Вам хочется сказать сейчас: 
Спасибо, что вы есть у нас! 

2 реб: 
Хотим удивить всех сегодня мам: 
В подарок покажем мы сказку вам!  

3 реб: 
Представленье продолжается, наша сказка начинается! 
Вы тихонечко сидите, нашу сказку не спугните. 



Первая часть сказки. 

Звучит музыка № 4 
Слышно пение птиц (0 сек-14 сек.). 
Слышен мамин голос (аудиозапись или микрофон): 
«Смотрит солнышко с утра. Просыпайся, детвора!» (15 сек-22 сек.). 


Звучит музыка №  5 
 Вступление (0 сек- 20 сек. ).
Появляются Таня и Ваня, они потягиваются, зевают, трут глаза (20 сек-36 сек.). 



Звучит музыка № 6 
Таня и Ваня берут леечку, на плечо вешают полотенце, выходят на середину зала (0 сек- 07 сек.). 
Слышен мамин голос: 
«Умойте водицей сонные лица, 
Чтобы глазки блестели, чтобы губки алели, 
Чтоб смеялся роток, чтоб кусался зубок» (08 сек-28 сек.). 
Дети берут леечку, делают вид, что льют друг другу на руки воду, умываются, брызгают из ладошек и из лейки друг на друга, вытирают руки и лицо полотенцем (08 сек-34 сек). 
Относят на лавочку леечку с полотенцем и возвращаются на середину зала (34 сек-44 сек.). 


Таня: 
Здравствуйте, я – Танечка. 
Ваня: 
А я – Ванечка. 
Таня: 
Мы живём в сказке о добром докторе Айболите. 
Ваня: 
Мы ему помогаем. 
Таня и Ваня: 
Скоро начнётся приём больных. 


Звучит музыка № 5 
Дальше вся сценка идёт до конца музыки. Звук делается тише, когда говорят дети и громче, когда они двигаются. 

Таня: 
Смотри, птичка летит! (летит птичка, машет одним крылом).

Ваня: 
А вот и бабочка! (появляется бабочка, одной рукой машет, а другой держит у щеки платочек). 
Мишка-медведь… Он занозил себе лапу (медведь: у-у, у-у…). 

Ваня: 
Петушок! 

Петушок: 
У меня болит горло! Не могу петь! Кхе-кхе… 

Таня: 
Собака Авва! Она привела Барбоса (Барбос прихрамывает). 

Барбос: 
Ах, несчастный я , Барбос. 
Меня курица клюнула в нос! 

Ваня: 
Кот Васька! (гордо вышагивает). 

Кот: 
У меня ничего не болит, мяу! Но я тоже хочу лечиться! 

Сова (с палочкой): 
А я потеряла очки и ничего не вижу! 

Выходят, держась за руки, волк и поросёнок
Волк: 
У меня болит бочок (держится за бок), 
А у поросёнка – пятачок (поросёнок держится за нос). 
Таня и Ваня: 
Всех излечит-исцелит добрый доктор Айболит! 

Лиса: 
Бедная, бедная я лиса. Меня укусила оса (гладит согнутую в локте руку). 

Зайчиха и ёж поддерживают зайчонка, тот прыгает на одной ноге.

Зайчиха: 
Ай, ай! Мой зайчик попал под трамвай! 
И теперь он больной и хромой, маленький заинька мой! 

Ёж: 
Скажите-скажите! Айболит мне наточит иголки? 
Должен ёж быть колючий и колкий. 

Все приходящие звери рассаживаются на лавочках (мальчики могут сесть прямо на ковёр). 


Звучит музыка № 7 
Айболит с саквояжем и огромной банкой с надписью «микстура» в другой руке быстрыми мелкими шагами двигается вдоль детей подг. группы, кому-то пожимает руку (ставит саквояж на пол), кому-то машет, проходит мимо родителей, 2-3 из них пожимает руку. Подходит к своему столу, садится за стол, берёт ручку, делает вид, что пишет в тетради. Музыка выключается. 

Айболит (сидя): 
Я доктор Ай, я доктор Бо, я доктор Ай-бо-лит! 
Среди лесных зверей и птиц я очень знаменит. 
Лечу слонов и комаров, я всем помочь хочу. 
(встаёт) 
Кто там чихнул? (смотрит на детей справа)  
Кто там вздохнул?  (смотрит на детей слева)
Пожалуйте к врачу! 
(садится, пишет). 

Таня и Ваня: 
Добрый доктор Айболит! Он под деревом сидит. 
Приходи к нему лечиться и корова, и волчица, 
И жучок, и паучок, и медведица! 
(если детей много, могут быть любые костюмы ещё: мышка, козлик, пчела, кузнечик – всё это дети ст. гр.). 


Звучит музыка № 8 
1.На стул садится сова, Айболит  даёт ей кружок для проверки зрения, осматривает её, даёт очки. 
2. Айболит делает вид, что точит ежу иголки.
3. гладит по голове зайчика и «пришивает ему ножку». 

Пока Айболит лечит сову, ежа и зайчонка: 
Таня разливает в стаканчики микстуру и даёт её девочкам;  
Ваня раздаёт огромные градусники мальчикам, прикасается к их лбам и даёт таблетки. 

Затем, Таня и Ваня собирают стаканчики и градусники. 
И девочки, и мальчики становятся парами, играют в «ладушки», кружатся, здороваются за руку. 
Айболит, Таня и Ваня играют вместе с детьми. Музыка заканчивается, все остаются стоять врассыпную. 

Таня: 
Больные звери получили от доктора Айболита чудесные лекарства 

Ваня: 
И все-все вылечились! 

Айболит: 
А не станцевать ли нам всем весёлую польку? 

Все дети (ст. гр.): 
Да! Да! Станцевать! 


Звучит музыка № 9 
Вступление. 
Все дети ст. гр. вместе с Таней, Ваней и Айболитом становятся «саночками» - девочка впереди. 
1. 
Легко бегут, поднимая колени. 
2. 
Девочки поворачиваются лицом к мальчикам:
Хлопок, лодочка вправо, хлопок, лодочка влево. 
3. 
Мальчики поворачиваются спиной к девочкам, «саночки» в другую сторону, теперь мальчики впереди. 
4. 
Мальчики поворачиваются лицом к девочкам: 
Хлопок, лодочка вправо, хлопок, лодочка влево. 
5. 
Делают общий круг, бегут. 
6. 
Парами (мальчики в круг спиной, девочки – лицом к мальчикам), отступив друг от друга , хлопают. 
По образовавшемуся коридору идёт гордо Айболит. 
7. 
Ладушки. 
8. 
Поезд, едут на места. Айболит садится за стол. Таня и Ваня стоят рядом. 


Звучит музыка № 10 
Появляется почтальон (зверь или птица). Он обегает зал и останавливается возле сидящего Айболита. Музыку выключить. 


Почтальон: 
Я принёс доктору Айболиту срочную телеграмму. 
(обращается к Айболиту): 
Вам телеграмма от гиппопотама! (убегает на стульчик). 

Айболит (читает): 
Приезжайте, доктор, в Африку скорей 
И спасите, доктор, наших малышей!.. 
Неужели, в самом деле, обезьянки заболели! Ай-ай-ай…

Айболит растерянно сидит, откинувшись на спинку стула и вытянув ноги. Таня и Ваня стоят за его спиной и читают телеграмму. 

Таня и Ваня: 
Приезжайте, доктор, в Африку скорей 
И спасите, доктор, наших малышей… 

Все дети: 
А в Африке, а в Африке, на чёрной Лимпопо, 
Сидит и плачет в Африке печальный Гиппопо. 

Таня и Ваня: 
И встал Айболит, побежал Айболит (Айболит берёт  чемоданчик и микстуру) 
И одно только слово твердит Айболит: 

Все дети: 
Лимпопо, Лимпопо, Лимпопо! 



Вторая часть сказки.

Звучит музыка № 11 
Айболит мелкими шажками делает по залу 2 круга. В это время, на ковре располагаются обезьянки, львы, тигры и др. обитатели Африки. Они раскачиваются из стороны в сторону, держатся за животы, голову, кто-то полулежит и двумя руками держится за щеку. Музыка выключается, Айболит пока сидит в сторонке (где-то на 2-ом плане). 

1-я Обезьянка (встаёт): 
А в Африке, а в Африке, на чёрной Лимпопо 
Сидит и плачет в Африке печальный Гиппопо (садится). 

Лев (встаёт): 
А рядом бегемотики схватились за животики, 
У них, у бегемотиков, животики болят (садится). 

Тигр (встаёт): 
А рядом страусята визжат, как поросята… (садится)


Ягуар (встаёт): 
Ах, жалко, жалко, жалко бедных страусят! Они лежат и бредят! 

Все (встают с ковра): 
Ну, что же он не едет, ну что же он не едет, доктор Айболит? 

2-я Обезьянка: 
Вот, поглядите, какая-то птица всё ближе и ближе по воздуху мчится 
И крыльями машет, и громко кричит… 

Попугай: 
Приехал! Приехал сюда Айболит! 


Звучит музыка № 11 
Айболит, а за ним поездом Таня и Ваня, делают круг по залу и останавливаются у центральной стены. 


Айболит: 
Ты, Ваня, беги к бегемотикам, к ягуарам, тигрятам и львам, 
И хлопай их всех по животикам. 
Ты, Таня, всем-всем по порядку скорее раздай шоколадки, 
А я буду ставить им градусники! 

Звучит музыка № 12 
(сами сочините движения, устала перечислять; можно добавить: кто-то лежит на спинке, руками-ногами машет в воздухе, кто-то раскачивается, обнявшись вдвоём и т.д.) 


Все: 
Ура! Ура! Мы все здоровы! 


Звучит музыка № 13 
Танцуют все африканские звери и птицы, а так же Таня, Ваня и Айболит. 
1. 
Срывают кокосовые орехи, бросают ими друг в друга, ловят их. 
2. 
Становятся спиной друг к другу, берут под локти напарника и крутятся вокруг себя. 
3.
На 48-ой сек. держатся за одну руку, перетягивают друг друга то в одну, то в другую сторону  и скандируют в ритм слова: 
Я пойду до Занзибара! Ну а я в Килиманджаро! 
Слава, слава Айболиту, слава добрым докторам! 


Айболит, Таня с Ваней остаются под деревом, остальные садятся на стулья. 


«Танец дикарей» (Гармония, ст. гр.)
Появляются Бармалей  столстым канатом в руках и разбойники. Размахивают руками, ногами, делают устрашающие движения. 

Бармалей: 
Я – кровожадный, я – беспощадный, я – злой разбойник Бармалей! 

Разбойники: 
Он кровожадный, он беспощадный, он злой разбойник Бармалей! 

Бармалей: 
Я – самый хитрый! Я – самый умный! Я – самый главный здесь злодей! 

Разбойники: 
Он самый хитрый, он самый умный, он самый главный здесь злодей! 

Бармалей (показывает на Таню и Ваню): 
Хватайте детей! 

Айболит хочет спасти детей, его хватают тоже и обматывают всех троих канатом. Часть разбойников держит один конец каната, часть – другой. 
Бармалей зевает, потягивается, разбойники повторяют за ним все движения. 

Бармалей: 
Эй, разбойнички! Устал я что-то, прилягу, отдохну. А вы, смотрите мне, охраняйте хорошенько этого Айболита и детишек. Ух! (показывает кулак) 
Бармалей устраивается на ковре и засыпает, разбойники ложатся тоже и отпускают концы каната. Айболит и Таня с Ваней сбрасывают канат и убегают. 

Обезьянки, львы, тигры, попугаи, ягуар надевают костюм крокодила (длинный зелёный балахон с прорезями для рук – можно сделать на 14-16 человек) и кладут руки друг другу на плечи. Если нет головы крокодила, то первому ребёнку можно дать в руки игрушечного крокодила. 

Бармалей просыпается, будит разбойников, они бегают по залу и кричат 

Бармалей и разбойники: 
Сбежали! Сбежали! (останавливаются в центре зала). 

Крокодил идёт вокруг Бармалея и разбойников, постепенно беря их в кольцо. В это время дети обеих групп говорят слова 

Все: 
Но вот из-за Нила горилла идёт, горилла идёт, крокодила ведёт! 

В-ль: 
Ну, пожалуйста, скорее проглотите Бармалея, 
Чтобы жадный Бармалей не хватал бы наших маленьких детей! 

Все: 
Повернулся, улыбнулся, засмеялся крокодил 
И злодея Бармалея, словно муху проглотил! Ам! 

Бармалей: 
Но в животе у крокодила темно и тесно, и уныло! 
Ой, я буду добрей, полюблю я детей! 
Не губите меня, пощадите меня! О, я буду, я буду добрей! 

Крокодил: 
Тьфу! (как бы выплёвывает разбойников и Бармалея). 

Бармалей: 
Полюбил я всех детей, полюбил я всех зверей! 
Давайте домой поплывём поскорей! 
Беру на корабль детей и зверей! 
Песню запе-вай! 



Звучит музыка № 14 
Инсценировка песни.
Дети подг. гр. становятся полукругом и поют песню, дети ст.гр. сидят на ковре (натянуты 2 шнурка с флажками, как бы нос корабля), с ними сидит Бармалей в капитанской фуражке. 


Бармалей: 
Ура-а! приплыли! Будем весело плясать, будем сказку завершать! 


Звучит музыка № 15 
Заключительная полька: 
1. 
Запев:
Дети обеих групп парами двигаются по кругу (в образе: кто подскоками, кто шагом, кто прыжками, кто бегом). 
2.
Припев: 
Правую ногу  выставить на пятку вправо, одновременно наклониться вправо, руки согнуты в локтях, пальцы растопырены, повторить всё с левой ноги, твист.  Повторять до конца припева. 
3. 
Запев:
Повторить движения под цифрой 1.  
4. 
Припев: 
Повторить движения под цифрой 2. 
5. 
Запев: 
Хлопок возле правого уха и одновременно приставной шаг вправо, хлопок возле левого уха и одновременно приставной шаг влевошаг влево. Повторить до конца части. Хлопки на повороте (в образе) 
6.
Припев: 
Повторить движения под цифрой 2. 
7. 
Проигрыш: 
Твист. 
8. 
Припев: 
Идя в образе, сделать два полукруга. 


Реб: 
Мы были сегодня в волшебной стране, 
Об этом и сказку мы вам рассказали. 
Она интересная, кажется мне. 
Хотели приятное сделать мы маме! 


Песня: «Самая хорошая» 


Звучит музыка № 16 
Дети опускают в поклоне голову (1 сек-4 сек.).
Дети поднимают голову (4 сек-8 сек.). 
Дети стоят и на ритмичную музыку хлопают (8 сек -24 сек.). 
Дети поворачиваются вправо и выходят из зала (25 сек и дальше).  


Ссылка на фонограммы (обновлена): 

http://files.mail.ru/4U1QVM


Атрибуты: 
1. Лейка (для умывания);   2. Полотенце;   3. Дерево: с одной стороны дуб, с другой пальма. На обеих сторонах одинаковая надпись;   4. Две детских банкетки (для больных);    5. Столик  (для Айболита);   6. Два стульчика (Айболиту и пациенту);   7. Палочка (сове);   8. Саквояж (Айболиту);   9. Стетоскоп или фонендоскоп  (Айболиту);    10. Ручка (Айболиту);   11. Тетрадь или амбарная книга (Айболиту);   12. Кружок для проверки зрения (из счётного материала);   13. Очки (сове);   14. Палочка-напильник (ежу иголки точит Айболит);   15. Палочка с верёвочкой-шнурком (Зайке лапку пришивает Айболит);   16. Шесть градусников (40x10см);   17.  Шесть компрессов (белые полотенчики или салфетки тканевые);   18. Поднос для мензурок;   19. Шесть мензурок (можно весёленькие из детской посуды);   20. Флакон с микстурой (можно что-то огромное и написать: касторка);   21. Сабли и пистолеты (разбойникам); 22. Канат (Бармалею);   23. Фуражка и сумка (почтальону);   24. Крокодила-игрушку (если нет – не обязательно);   25. Накидка (на крокодила-детей);   26. Две гирлянды из флажков (для носа корабля);   27. Капитанская фуражка (для Бармалея);   28. Шумовые инструменты (по количеству мальчиков в подг. гр. ); 29. Колокольчики (по количеству девочек в подг. гр.);   30. Цветы (по 2 искусственных цветка на каждого ребёнка ст. гр.);   31. Вазоны (для собранных цветов);   32. Подносы (для шумовых инструментов);   33. Телеграмма.

----------

Dilya6467 (09.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), irulia (25.09.2018), Наталья0405 (11.01.2022), окси 777 (09.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> дети выступают по очереди, а в остальное время они  - зрители?


Дети ВСЕ участвуют в 1-ой части и в конце. Песен мало, так как это больше музыкально-ритмическое и театральное творчество. И того, что песен нет, никто не замечает. Возьмите, попробуйте провести. Я первый раз в жизни взяла такую крупную форму сказки на утренниках во всех группах. Результат ошеломительный: родители,  ВСЕ до ЕДИНОГО, всех групп по 3-4 раза подряд (пока не вышли из зала), говорили СПАСИБО. Это нам-то, когда от них и сквозь зубы от большинства его не услышишь!!! Зато КАЖДЫЙ ребёнок побывал в центре внимания всей публики, кто 10секунд, а кто и больше. Меняйте то, что Вам не подходит, добавляйте-убирайте роли, приспосабливайте к количеству своих детей, к их возможностям. 
Это написано много, а проходит всё быстро. И дети обеих групп смотрят спектакль, как зрители, так как много индивидуальной работы, которую не видят дети этой же группы, например: Таня, Ваня;  Таня, Ваня и Айболит;  Пираты и т.д. И 1-я часть сказки является сюрпризом для подг. группы, а 2-я - для старшей. 
МУЗА  :flower:

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

ЧАСТУШКИ К 8 МАРТА 


ЧАСТУШКИ.


МАЛЬЧИШЕЧЬИ СТРАДАНИЯ

Женский праздник – вот причина, почему мы здесь поём. 
Разрешите нам, мужчинам, вас поздравить с женским днём! 

По ребячьему желанью вас поздравить мы пришли. 
И мальчишечьи страданья ох, вам сегодня принесли. 

Наше поле каменисто – нельзя полюшком идти, 
наши девочки форсисты – нельзя близко подойти. 

От подружек-хохотушек столько шума, звона,  
Как от сотни погремушек, даже миллиона. 

Целый день я так старался на девчонок не смотрел, 
Еле-еле удержался – дёрнуть за косу хотел. 

Говорят, что мы задиры , вы не верьте никогда. 
В нашей группе командиры, ох были девочки всегда. 

Ваше мненье уважаем, принимаем как закон. 
Мы страданья петь кончаем, от мальчишек вам поклон! 




8 МАРТА.ЧАСТУШКИ(сц. Ср. гр.) 

(3 мальчика стоят в центре зала)

3 мальчика: Мы весёлые ребята, всем частушки пропоём, 
                     А понравится сумеем, то и завтра вам споём! 
(На проигрыш 1 мальчик играет на гармошке) 

1 мальчик: Весело гармонь играет. Эх, у нас и коллектив! 
                   В нашей группе от мальчишек прямо глаз не отвести. 
(на проигрыш выходят 3 девочки и становятся в ряд по длине зала, мальчики идут к противоположной от девочек стене и останавливаются напротив них) 

2 мальчик: Не смотрите так, девчонки, мы не заволнуемся. 
                   Выходите к нам сюда, петь посоревнуемся 
(На проигрыш дети топающим шагом идут навстречу, делают вертушку и возвращаются на места). 

3 девочки: Расцвели девчонки наши как ромашки на лугу, 
                  Ну, а песни распевают, словно пташечки в саду. 
(проигрыш: вертушка). 

1 девочка: И танцую, и пою всегда на «отлично» я. 
                  И к тому же, посмотрите, очень симпатичная! 
(проигрыш: вертушка). 

2 девочка: Бегаю я очень быстро, в саду все гордятся мной. 
                 Ни один мальчишка в группе не угонится за мной! 
(проигрыш). 

3 мальчик: Эх, девчонки, вы, девчонки, вы напрасно спорите. 
                   Всё равно мы впереди, вы нас не обгоните! 
( проигрыш). 

3 девочка: В садик ходим вместе с вами ровно три годочка. 
                  Мы, ребята, лучше вас и на этом – точка! 

Мальчики(говорят): Нет, не точка! 
(проигрыш: дети встречаются и парами становятся полукругом по центру зала). 

Все: Мы с друзьями всегда вместе, дружба крепкая у нас. 
        Бабушек мы развлекаем. С 8-ым марта поздравляем! 




8 МАРТА. ЧАСТУШКИ(Ст. гр.) 


Мы частушки запоём, запоём мы громко! 
Затыкайте ваши уши – лопнут перепонки! Ух!(дев. взмах. платком)
Проигрыш: вертушка.

Воспитатели у нас – это просто высший класс! 
Каблучки надели, стали как модели! Ух!
Мы вам скажем от души – наши няни хороши! 
Хоть весь садик обойдёшь, ни соринки не найдёшь! Ух! 

Очень музыку мы любим, и танцуем и поём,  
Хороводы дружно водим, в общем – весело живём! Ух! 

Задержалась мама где-то, папа сам сварил обед. 
Сообщим вам по секрету, натворил немало бед! Ух! 

Подгорели суп и каша, соль насыпана в компот! 
Как вернулась мама наша, много было ей хлопот! Ух! 

Сам почистить раз в году я решил сковороду. 
А потом четыре дня не могли отмыть меня! Ух! 

Мы частушки вам пропели, вы скажите от души, 
(говорят) Хороши частушки наши? (продолжают петь)
И мы тоже хороши! Ух! 



8 МАРТА.ЧАСТУШКИ(лог. группа).

По ребячьему желанью вас поздравить мы пришли.
От мальчишек пожеланья вам сегодня принесли.

Влада – тонкий стебелёк, ты легка, как мотылёк
Постарайся не болеть, год от года здороветь.

Есть у нас и две Алины, симпатичны, как Мальвины.
До всего есть милым дело, действуют легко и смело.

Ах, Зариночка-краса, толще всех твоя коса.
Любознательней тебя никого не знаю я.

Ты, Полиночка, вполне, уважаема вдвойне.
Справедлива и строга. Всем нам очень дорога.

Катя, Катенька, Катюша, лишь тебя готов я слушать.
Обо всём так много знаешь и за всех переживаешь.

Ну, а Томочка у нас так мила! Девчонка – класс!
Пожелаю тебе лично выглядеть всегда отлично.

Для девчонок соловьём поём-заливаемся.
Вас поздравить с женским днём очень уж стараемся!

----------

Dilya6467 (09.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Ymisha (05.01.2017), Драгметал (01.02.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

Простенькое, без наворотов, развлечение из книги З.Роот. 


ДЕНЬ ЗАЩИТНИКОВ ОТЕЧЕСТВА 
(ст .– подг. группы)
МДОУ № 312 «КАТЮША» 
г. Ростов-на-Дону 
2009 г. 



Звучит музыка № 1 
(0 сек-2 мин 22 сек).
0 сек-41 сек.: 
Дети ст. гр. с султанчиками в руках под музыку заходят в зал и садятся на стулья. 
42 сек-1 мин 16 сек.:
Дети подг. гр. с цветами в руках под музыку военного марша заходят в зал и строятся в 4 колонны 
1 мин 17 сек-1 мин  32 сек.: 
1.Правая рука вверх – опустить; левая рука вверх – опустить. 
2. Обе руки вверх, скрестить над головой – опустить (повторить двумя руками).  
1 мин 33 сек-1 мин 40 сек.: 
3. Прямые  руки поднять вверх (над плечами), ноги на ширине плеч, делают покачивание с одной ноги на другую (переносим вес тела на опорную ногу, другая нога на носке остаётся, но от пола не отрывается). 
1 мин 40 сек-1 мин 44 сек.: 
4. Дети на носочках кружатся через правое плечо (1 раз)                 
1 мин 44 сек-1 мин 49 сек.: 
Машем (легко потряхиваем) цветами над головой. 
ПОВТОРИТЬ ВСЮ КОМПОЗИЦИЮ (1 – 4) ещё раз. Поставить музыку на паузу.



1 реб: 
Мы собрали всех ребят на военный наш парад. 
Нашей Армии Российской День рожденья в феврале! 
Слава ей, непобедимой, 

Все: 
Слава миру на Земле! 

2 реб: 
Трубы громкие поют, нашей армии…

Все: 
Салют! 

3 реб: 
В космос корабли плывут, нашей армии…

Все: 
Салют! 

4 реб: 
На планете мир и труд, нашей армии… 

Все: 
Салют! 

5 реб: 
Морякам, разведчикам, артиллеристам и ракетчикам, 
Десантникам, танкистам, лётчикам, связистам 
За великие дела СЛАВА! 

Все: 
Слава! Слава! И хвала! 
Ура! Ура! Ура!!! 


Звучит музыка № 1 
2 мин 22 сек-2 мин 59 сек.: 
Дети поворачиваются вправо и перестраиваются в колонну:  Сначала  идёт первая четвёрка, за последним ребёнком начинает идти вторая, за последним из этой четвёрки,  идёт третья,  и т.д. Дети идут по кругу и садятся на свои места.  В-ль собирает цветы. 



Звучит музыка № 2 
1: 
Дети ст. гр. встают на вступление со стульчиков, бегут к краю ковра и 1-я  (ведущая) девочка бежит и ведёт остальных детей по диагонали в сторону зрителей. Дети стоят по диагонали зала (1-25 сек.). 
2: 
Дети поднимают вверх (через сторону) правую руку с султанчиком, опускают её. Поднимают (через сторону) левую руку с султанчиком, опускают её (25-34 сек.).
3: 
Дети поднимают (через стороны) обе руки вверх (34-38 сек.), на носочках кружатся через правое плечо (38-40сек.), и опять, стоя затылок в затылок, машут высоко поднятыми султанчиками над головой (40-42 сек.). 
4: 
Первая девочка бежит вдоль ковра поперёк зала (мимо сидящих зрителей) и дальше по кругу: вдоль стены и вдоль ковра поперёк зала (вдоль сцены-подиума). Затем, она бежит змейкой поперёк зала так, чтобы образовалось2-3-ряда детей. Бежать надо легко, но, быстро двигаясь, чтобы успеть сделать ряды (43-59 сек.). 
5: 
Дети останавливаются в змейке и поворачиваются лицом к зрителям.
Поднимают правую руку вверх (но не через сторону, а как бы на 45 градусов: вперёд в сторону) и опускают её. Поднимают и опускают так же левую руку ( 1 мин-1 мин 8 сек.). 
6: 
Дети таким же способом поднимают обе руки вверх (1 мин 8 сек-1 мин 12 сек.), кружатся с поднятыми руками через правое плечо (1 мин 12 сек- 1 мин 14 сек.), машут султанчиками (1 мин 15 сек-1 мин-16 сек.). 
7: 
Дети поворачиваются опять друг за другом и продолжают бег змейкой поперёк зала (1 мин 17 сек-1 мин 34 сек.). 
8: 
Дети, стоя в 2-3 ряда в змейке, опять поворачиваются лицом к зрителям и на быструю музыку машут султанчиками над головой. Везде махать надо быстро, не фиксируя доли, как бы тряся руками (1 мин 35 сек-1 мин 51 сек.). 
9: 
Все змейкой бегут за ведущей девочкой, она выводит всех на круг, бежит вдоль стоящих у стены стульчиков и садится на первый, а дети на последующие стулья (1 мин 51 сек-2 мин 24 сек). В-ль собирает султанчики. 



В-ль: 
Защитник России, защитник Отечества! Вслушайтесь в эти гордые слова – это наши солдаты, офицеры, генералы, они в любую минуту готовы встать на защиту нашей Родины и нас с вами. И пусть наши мальчики вырастут отважными, сильными, смелыми, находчивыми, умными. 


Выходят в центр зала 7 мальчиков ст. гр. 
1-й: 
Герой – за Родину горой. 
2-й: 
Жить – Родине служить. 
3-й: 
Где смелость – там победа. 
4-й: 
Смелого враг не возьмёт. 
5-й: 
Смелый боец – в бою молодЕц. 
6-й: 
Чем круче дружба, тем легче служба. 
7-й: 
Если армия сильна – непобедима и страна (дети садятся на места). 

В-ль: 
Замечательные пословицы об армии знают мальчики. Пройдут годы, мальчики вырастут, и каждый из них выберет любую военную специальность: станет лётчиком, ракетчиком, моряком, пехотинцем, подводником, чтобы страна могла гордиться ими. Армия научит их быть выносливыми, ловкими и смелыми. А какие вы знаете рода Войск в армии? (дети отвечают) 

Выходят 3 мальчика подг. гр. 
1: 
Послушайте, ребята, что я хотел сказать: 
Давайте в капитанов начнём мы все играть. 
2: 
Вот корабль плывёт по морю, обгоняя всех кругом, 
И морские волны бьются. Ты прощай, Родимый дом. 
3: 
Якоря на ленточках вьются за спиной. 
Мы вернёмся вечером. Ждите нас домой. 


Звучит музыка № 3
Инсценировка песни: «Капитан» м. З.Роот 


К сцене подбегают 4 девочки ст. гр. 

Девочка: 
И у нас сегодня праздник, мы мальчишек поздравляем, 
От души за них мы рады и на танец приглашаем. 


4 мальчика выходят к сцене 
1: 
Мы пока что дошколята, а шагаем, как солдаты. 
Будем Родину любить, будем в армии служить. 
2: 
Солдаты охраняют и жизнь, и мир, и труд. 
Так пусть же все ребята счастливыми растут! 


Остальные дети ст. гр., сидящие  на стульчиках, идут на сцену и становятся в 2 ряда (они будут петь, а дети, 4 девочки и 4 мальчика, вышедшие перед этим - танцевать). 


Инсценировка песни: «Бравые солдаты» м. А.Филиппенко 

Все дети садятся. 


Выбегают под музыку 2 мальчика подг. гр. на лошадках 

1реб: 
Моего коня в попоне похвалил бы сам Будённый. 
И в письме б мне написал, чтобы конь мой вырастал. 

2 реб: 
Пусть гуляет, пусть резвится – он мне скоро пригодится, 
На седло я сам вскочу, на парад я полечу. 

В-ль: 
А мы сейчас посмотрим, какие ловкие и умелые наши кавалеристы. 


Аттракцион: «Кто первый?».     Играть 4 раза.
Ставятся на сцену 2 стула, 2 девочки сидят на них, мальчики становятся рядом со сценой – каждый возле своей девочки. По команде, мальчики скачут по залу до обручей (больших), лежащих в противоположной стороне зала, поднимают цветок, находящийся в обруче,  обегают обруч, возвращаются к девочкам, становятся на колено и вручают девочкам цветок. Девочка берёт цветок, встаёт рядом со стулом и высоко поднимает руку с цветком. 



В-ль: 
Современное вооружение армии очень сложное, поэтому солдату надо многое знать и уметь, чтобы управлять военной техникой – вертолётами, самолётами, танками, ракетами. Для этого надо хорошо знать математику, быстро считать. А вы, ребята, хорошо знаете цифры? 

В-ль показывает детям карточки с цифрами. Дети отвечают. В-ль хвалит детей. 


Выходят 4 ребёнка 

1: 
Настанет день, мы подрастём, ракеты в космос поведём. 
2: 
Чтобы ракетой управлять, нам надо сильным, смелым стать. 
3: 
А слабых в космос не берут: полёт всегда нелёгкий труд. 
4: 
Космонавт, лети вперёд, подойдёт и мой черёд. 
Тренируемся пока, чтоб взлететь под облака. 

Аттракцион: «Выход в открытый космос».    Играть 2 раза. 
2 команды детей по 5 человек в каждой. 
1.Первые дети подбегают к обручу (маленькому), берут его, поднимают над головой и опускают на пол (надели «скафандр»). 
2. Бегут к впереди стоящим банкеткам, ложатся на них, поднимают руки и ноги и один раз прокручиваются на животе (летают в невесомости). 
3. Добегают до больших мячей (космическая станция), обегают их и возвращаются к команде, но становятся последними. Далее бегут 2-е, потом 3-и и т.д. 


В-ль: 
Ребята! Сегодня мы отмечаем праздник – День защитника России. Настроение у нас радостное и приподнятое. Вся Россия поздравляет ваших пап и дедушек. Давайте пройдём гордым маршем в их честь под звуки торжественного марша. 


Звучит музыка № 4 
«Перестроение» 
Дети обеих групп встают и идут друг за другом к сцене. Встречаются, и уже 2 колонны идут по направлению к зрителям. Расходятся парами в разные стороны и идут опять к сцене. Там встречаются четвёрками и идут к зрителям (получается 4 колонны). Останавливаются. 

Реб: 
За всё, что есть сейчас у нас, за каждый наш счастливый час, 
За то, что солнце светит нам, спасибо доблестным солдатам, 
Что отстояли мир когда-то. Спасибо Армии Российской, нашим дедам и отцам. 

Звучит музыка №5 
Песня: «Солнечный круг» м. А.Островского 
Поют 2 куплета и затем, по очереди колоннами уходят из зала. 


Ссылка на фонограммы: 

http://letitbit.net/download/7462.f7..._____.rar.html

----------

mochalova19 (22.01.2017), Наталья0405 (11.01.2022)

----------


## МУЗОК

ТАНЕЦ: «СТИРКА» 

1: 
Ноги в 6 поз. Кулачки сжаты. Два раза сгибаем руки в локтях и выпрямляем вначале возле правого бедра, затем два раза возле левого бедра (в старшем возрасте одновременно делаем пружинку). Верхняя часть корпуса немного наклоняется вслед за руками, совсем чуть-чуть. Движение выполняется до конца периода. 

После движения в мл. и ср. группах вводится игровой приём.  
В-ль: 
Полоскать бельё мы будем? 
Дети: 
Будем, будем, не забудем! 

2: 
Наклон вперёд. Два раза повторить взмахи вправо-влево (получается 4 взмаха). Корпус выпрямить. Повторить движения, стоя прямо. Движение выполняется до конца периода. 

После движения в мл. и ср. группах 
В-ль: 
Ой, течёт с белья вода… 
Дети: 
Это, право, не беда! 
Выкрутим получше, 
Станет оно суше. 

3: 
Пр. рука находится чуть выше левой. Вращают  два раза сжатыми кулачками (пр. рука по часовой стрелке, левая против) возле пр. плеча, затем два раза возле левого, но левый кулачок теперь находится выше правого. (в ст. группах дети одновременно делают пружинку). Движение выполняется до конца периода.

После движениях в мл. и ср. группах  
В-ль:
 Всё помялось! Вот те раз! 
Дети: мы его встряхнём сейчас! 

4: 
Дети мл. возраста резко поднимают руки вверх и резко опускают их вниз с заносом немного назад. Дети ст .возраста делают пружинку и взмахивают руками справа, распрямляют ноги и опускают руки, движение выполняется два раза, затем повторяют движение, взмахивая руками слева. Движение выполняется до конца периода.

После движения в мл. и ср. группах 
В-ль: 
А потом что? 
Дети: 
А потом, на верёвку отнесём! 

5: 
Дети поднимают пр. руку вверх и собирают пальцы в щепотку, затее повторяют движение левой рукой. Опускают пр. руку, затем левую. В ст. возрасте дети одновременно с движениями рук поочерёдно ставят ноги на подушечки пальцев.  Движение выполняется до конца периода. 

После движения в мл. и ср. группах 
В-ль: 
Вот и высохло бельё! 
Что же сделать нам ещё? 
Дети: 
Мы сейчас его погладим. 
С этим делом быстро сладим! 

6: 
Танцуем твист, а руками, сжатыми в кулачки, гладим бельё: сначала правой, затем левой рукой. 
Движение выполняется до конца периода. 

 После движения в мл. и ср. группах 
В-ль: 
Вот и сделаны дела! 
Что, устали, дети? 
Дети: 
Да! 

7: 
Дети два раз проводят согнутой рукой от локтя до кисти возле лба, затем, повторяют всё левой рукой. В ст. возрасте дети сгибают опорную правую ногу, а левую ставят на большой палец (колено смотрит вниз). Затем о*****й становится левая нога. Движение выполняется до конца периода. 

В конце танца дети машут ладошками возле подбородка и громко говорят: 
Ух! 

8: 
А ст. дети могут, опираясь на согнутую в колене пр. ногу, повернуться корпусом к левой ноге, стоящей на носке,  махать руками возле подбородка. Затем движение повторить с левой ноги. 
Также, дети ст. возраста выполняют между 1-ым и 2-ым движениями движение № 3 (отжимают бельё перед полосканием). 


Слова в мл. группе может говорить второй в-ль или герой.

----------

gggggggggggg (30.01.2022), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), mswetlana23 (13.07.2016), p.natalka (07.02.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

Уважаемые коллеги! С детьми проводится предварительная работа не только воспитателями, но и Вами. Объясняются невзначай, в «левом» разговоре на отвлечённые темы все слова, которые будут встречаться в Вашем тексте. Ну и, само собой, разумеется, что Вы объясняете перед тем, как учить песню, все незнакомые слова и обороты. 
Как вы успели, наверно, заметить, и в «Святках», и в «Слушании классической музыки» (и в этом сценарии), у меня много текста. Но это тот минимум, без которого не обойтись. 
Я очень эмоционально провожу такие мероприятия и в темпе, поэтому дети не успевают расслабиться и заскучать. 



9 мая 

«ПРИВАЛ» 


Центральная стена затянута тёмно-синим шёлком (море). На нём висит оформление: горы, образующие бухту, корабль, над бухтой летают чайки. На переднем плане - цветы, и в трёх местах на шёлке рассыпаны огни салюта. 

Дети под музыку (песня наших дней о мире или на тему праздника) заходят в зал и свободно располагаются на скамейках, двумя полукругами (оставить свободным место перед центральной стеной и места для гостей). Гости садятся на высокие стулья чуть дальше детей (чтобы не закрывать собою детей, сидящих рядом с ними) напротив центральной стены. 


Муз. рук.: 
Ребята! У меня в руках книга, выпущенная всего два года назад. 
«Песни о великой войне и великой победе» … Солдатские песни! 
Как ни тяжело было на войне, но песня спасала, песня выручала, песня согревала, песня давала надежду… Сколько же прекрасных, незабываемых песен о русском мужестве, о русской чести и славе создано! Песня, прикасаясь к суровому солдатскому сердцу, возвращала ему способность жить надеждой на встречу с родным домом, с родным полем, с родимой матушкой. Судьбы фронтовых песен удивительны… 
Записанные при свете огарочка, маленького остатка от свечи, на клочках бумаги, на фанерных дощечках, прикладах оружия, на конвертах писем, пришедших из дома от дорогих людей, на алюминиевых фляжках, т.е. на том, что в этот момент было под рукой,  – эти строки не собирались быть песнями. Слова складывались в стихи от увиденного и пережитого. Военный корреспондент Алексей Сурков чудом остался жив, попав на минное поле, и этой же ночью написал письмо жене, в котором было шестнадцать строк: 
«Ты сейчас далеко-далеко, Между нами снега и снега. До тебя мне дойти нелегко, А до смерти – четыре шагА…». Так родилась любимая несколькими поколениями песня: «В землянке». Сохранились кинокадры взятия города Орла, где наши войска идут на штурм с песней. Солдаты знали, что любой из них может сейчас погибнуть, но они шли в бой с песней на устах…
 Руководители нашей страны понимали всю важность звучащих на фронте песен и в течение первых трёх месяцев войны, на передовые солдатам привезли вместе с оружием, едой и одеждой шестьдесят тысяч гармоней…  «Русский народ плакать не любит, – говорил Николай Некрасов,  – а больше поёт…». 
ТруднЫ и тяжелЫ были дороги к победе. Вскоре после окончания войны появилась песня, строки которой очень сжато, вобрали в себя всю войну. Эта песня – «Дороги». Она стала раздумьем о предстоящем и свершившимся, о горечи потерь и о вере в победу. Поэт Лев Ошанин рассказывал, как искал в песне одну строку: … Выстрел грянет. Ворон кружИт… Твой дружок в бурьяне – … вот это место…  –  Что он, мёртв? Убит? Подкошен? Вырван из жизни? Наконец нашлось: «Твой дружок в бурьяне неживой лежит…». 


Включить минус песни: «Дороги» (не все куплеты, выборочно). 
Поют взрослые. Дети начинают подпевать (песня учится с подг. гр.) 

Муз. рук.: 
Песня эта – не только солдатская. Песня эта и про нас с вами, про те дороги, которые мы выбираем. И потому она как напутствие тем, кто отправляется в жизнь, выбирает свою судьбу. В войну люди разного возраста оказывались перед выбором  – выбором между добром и злом, честью и бесчестьем, между совестью, долгом перед Отчизной и алчностью, предательством. 
Шла Священная война. В первые дни войны зазвучали строки песни «Священная война»:
… Вставай, страна огромная! Вставай на смертный бой… 

Включить фонограмму песни: «Священная война» (1-й куплет и припев).


Муз. рук.: 
Бои шли на суше, в воздух, на воде. Моряки защищали Родину и в водах южного Чёрного моря, и на Балтийском море, и в холодных северных водах Заполярья. Там, на легендарном полуострове Рыбачий, проходила государственная граница, которую фашисты так и не смогли перейти ни разу за всю войну. И морской пехотинец Н. БукИн, никогда до этого не писавший стихи, выплеснул из души на бумагу слова, ставшие гимном мужества североморцев! Через несколько месяцев он неожиданно, включив радиоприёмник, услышал песню … со знакомыми словами! Оказывается, стихотворение было положено на музыку офицером Евгением ЖаркОвским, который тоже воевал в рядах североморцев. 

Включить минус песни: «Прощайте, скалистые горы» (два куплета, выборочно).
Поют взрослые и дети подг. гр. 


Муз. рук.: 
Почти в конце войны познакомились авторы этой песни, а песня уже давно… пелась. Воевал весь народ, воевали и песни. Во все времена создавались песни, повествующие о разлуке и расставании. Матери, жёны, невесты провожали сыновей, мужей, любимых на защиту Родины, а потом ожидали с надеждой их возвращения и пели об этом песни. И всегда это были грустные песни, полные тоскИ и печали. И вдруг появилась: «Катюша». Слова и музыка песни выражали светлые чувства уверенности, бодрости, надежды. Это песня о долге бойца, о верности девушки в любви, о большой любви к Родине. Во время Великой Отечественной Войны в народе появилось больше ста новых «Катюш»: героиня песни была и бойцом, и фронтовой медсестрой, и Катюшей-партизанкой… Именем Катюши солдаты назвали новое грозное оружие, наводившее ужас на врага – реактивные гвардейские миномёты. И об этой Катюше пели: «Все мы любим милую Катюшу, Любим слушать, как она поёт. Из врагов выматывает душу, а друзьям отваги придаёт…». Нашу Катюшу пели бойцы Франции, партизаны Болгарии, Италии, защитники Испании. И мы с вами споём эту прекрасную песню. 

Включить минус песни: «Катюша». 
Поют все присутствующие взрослые и дети. 

Муз. рук.: 
Были бои, были походы, были и короткие минуты затишья. И тогда начинала звучать задорно гармошка, зазывая на пляску, на кадриль. 

Танец: «Кадриль» 
Танцуют дети ст. гр. 

Муз. рук.: 
Сегодня у нас в гостях Софья Александровна Дмитриева и Полюшкин Виктор Лаврентьевич. Софья Александровна была на фронте медсестрой. А после окончания войны она стала клубным работником. И сейчас Софья Александровна руководит хором ветеранов, где поёт и Виктор Лаврентьевич. 

Рассказ Дмитриевой С. А. 

Песня: «Тальянка» в исп. Дмитриевой С. А . 

Муз. рук.: 
А Виктор Лаврентьевич прошёл войну простым шофёром, а в мирные дни был начальником автоколонны «Сургутнефтегаз». 

Рассказ Полюшкина В. Л. 

Песня: «Дорожка фронтовая» в исп. Полюшкина В. Л. 

Муз. рук.: 
Вот так путь-дорожка фронтовая вела нашу армию на Запад, к Великой Победе. Люди 
устали за долгих четыре года войны, хотелось мира, благополучия; и тогда появилась песня: «Случайный вальс». Поэт Евгений Долматовский и композитор Марк Фрадкин ехали на фронт в поезде, тогда и родилась эта песня. Поезд шёл долго, с остановками. На всех станциях Фрадкин исполнял песню перед бойцами, едущими в других поездах. Когда через неделю они, наконец, приехали на передовую, то услышали, как бойцы поют их песню. Так песня раньше авторов прибылА на фронт и стала с любовью исполняться бойцами. 

Звучит фонограмма: «Случайный вальс».
Танец: «Вальс» 
(кружение в парах – как танцевали на войне). 
Танцуют дети подг. гр. и ветераны. 


Муз. рук.: 
Много людей погибло на этой войне. Много создано кинофильмов о войне. Мы их смотрим и восхищаемся мужеством нашего народа, выстоявшего, победившего. Но в эти праздничные дни мы вспоминаем и всегда, вечно будем помнить тех, кто погиб, отстаивая нашу с вами мирную жизнь. Когда мы учили с вами песни о войне, вы подходили ко мне со слезами на глазах. Вы почувствовали то, о чём пели. Поклонимся и почтим память всех погибших в этой войне. Прошу всех встать. 

Минута молчания 

Дети читают стихи 

Звучит фонограмма минус 
Песня: «День Победы» 
Поют все дети. 
Ветеранам дарят цветы.

----------

p.natalka (07.02.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

Частушки 

Все дети: 
Все мы в городе живём (мы в посёлке все живём),
Сушки-прянички жуём. 
Мы частушек много знаем
И сейчас для вас споём. 

Мальчик: 
На окошке два цветочка, 
Синенький да аленький, 
Я парнишка боевой, не смотри, что маленький! 

Девочка: 
Мои щёчки, что листочки, 
Глазки как смородинки. 
Давай, милый, погуляем, 

Все девочки: 
Пока мы молоденьки! 

Мальчик: 
Наша Ленка научилась 
Метко глазками стрелять, 
Нам теперь бронежилеты 
Всем придётся покупать! 

Девочка: 
Ха-ха-ха да хаханьки, 
Наши парни махоньки. 
Из-за кочек, из-за пней 
Не видать наших парней! 

Мальчик: 
Ох, противная Маринка, 
А косички, словно, лён. 
Я Маринку ненавижу, 
А в косички я влюблён! 

Девочка:
Ваня – парень ничего, 
Только он кусается, 
Все собаки от него 
Наутёк бросаются. 

Мальчик: 
Если был бы я девчонкой, 
Я б потом бабулей стал. 
Внуков я бы не ругал, 
А лишь только баловал! 

Девочка: 
А моя бабуля Эля 
Не бранится, не ворчит, 
На «тусовки» со мной ходит, 
С женихами говорит! 

Мальчик: 
Почему сегодня каша 
Вся пересоленная? 
Ах, моя бабуля Нина 
Всю весну влюблённая! 

Все: 
Ёлочки-сосёночки, 
Колкие, зелёные, 
Даже бабушки весной 
 В дедушек влюблённые!

----------

Dilya6467 (09.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), mochalova19 (31.07.2016), Драгметал (01.02.2017), Ладога (03.01.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

I  II МЛ. ГР. 
2000г. 


Дети под музыку (            ) входят в зал, идут по кругу, потряхивая цветами в одной руке и колокольчиком (бубенцами, погремушкой) в другой. Останавливаются полукругом. 

1 реб: 
Рано утром на рассвете, 
Только птички запоют, 
Глазки открывают дети, мамочку свою зовут. 
2 реб: 
Маму крепко поцелую, 
Обниму её, родную. 
Очень я люблю её! 
Мама – солнышко моё! 
3 реб: 
Ах, какой денёк чудесный! 
Пахнет раннею весной. 
Я спою о маме песню, 
О любимой, дорогой! 
4 реб: 
Подпевайте эту песню, 
Ну-ка, дружно все со мной, 
Каждый знает: нет чудесней
Его мамы дорогой. 

Песня: «Сегодня мамин день» м. Соколовой.

Танец: «Весенний звон». 

Дети оставляют цветы на трёх полянах в углах зала и садятся на стульчики. 

5 реб: 
Мы танцуем, веселимся, 
Мамам улыбаемся. 
И сейчас, ребята, мы 
В сказку отправляемся. 

В-ль: 
Жила-была девочка Маша. Захотела она в День 8 Марта сделать бабушке и маме подарки. Отправилась Маша в лес за подснежниками и повстречалась в лесу с Медведем. 

Медведь: 
Девочка! Я тебя съем! 

Маша: 
Не ешь меня, Медведь. 
Сегодня праздник – Женский день! 

Медведь: 
Извини, оплошал! 
Я, наверно, не доспал… 
Какое недоразумение! 
Прими поздравления. 

В-ль: 
Маша отправилась дальше. Повстречался ей серый Волк. 

Волк: 
Я – Волчище, серый Волк, 
Я зубами щёлк да щёлк! 
Но не люблю я каши, 
Лучше съем я Машу! 

Маша: 
Не ешь меня, Волк. 
Сегодня праздник – Женский день. 

Волк: 
Сегодня праздник? Вот дела! 
Прости, не знал! Я побежал… 

В-ль: 
Пошла Маша дальше. Видит – птички летают, весело чирикая. 

Инсценировка песни: «А воробьи чирикают» м. Елисеева. 

Птички: 
1.
Здравствуй, девочка! 
2.
Как тебя зовут? 
3. 
Куда ты идёшь? 
4. 
Что ты ищешь? 

Маша: 
Здравствуйте, птички! Меня зовут Машей. 
Я ищу в лесу цветы, чтобы подарить их маме и бабушке. 
Но нигде цветочков нет. Помогите мне! 

Птички: 
Поможем! Поможем! 
Мы позовём жуков – они знают, где цветы растут. 

Птички летят к Жукам, берут их за обе руки и выводят на середину зала. Затем, улетают и садятся на стульчики.  

Упражнение: «Жуки» м.Е. Гомоновой. 

Жуки: 
1. 
Маша, вот полянка! 
2. 
А вот ещё! 
3. 
И ещё одна! 

Жуки (вместе): 
Наберёшь цветов сполна! 

В-ль: 
Спасибо, помогли Маше цветы найти. 
А сейчас мы в нашу сказку приглашаем мам: помогите Маше собрать цветы. 

Аттракцион: «Собери цветы» 
(3 мамы – 3 ребёнка). 

Чтение стихов (по желанию) 

На середину зала выходит Медведь: 
Я пришёл к вам гости. 
Поздравляю с Женским днём! 

В-ль: 
Спасибо! Поиграй с нами!  

Игра: «Волшебный платочек» 

Играть 4 раза, а в 5-ы1 раз под платок прячется мама. 

В-ль: 
Мамы тоже хотят поиграть с детьми. 

Аттракцион: «Наряди маму» 

Играют 2 девочки и 2 мамы; 2 мальчика и 2 мамы. 

Дети рассматривают модели, в-ль и родители шутливо комментируют наряды моделей. 

Волк: 
Здравствуйте! Поздравляю с Женским днём и приглашаю вас на танец. 

Пляска: «Приглашение» р.н.м. 

Дети в пляске выводят всех мам на середину зала. 

В-ль: 
Дорогие мамы, посмотрите, какие красивые цветы дети принесли на утренник! 

В-ль отдаёт корзинку родителям, под цветами лежат киви. 

Мама: 
Спасибо, дети! 
Мы сейчас скажем волшебные слова: 
Цветочки в корзиночке потеснитесь, 
Угощенья для детей – появитесь! 

И дети, и родители говорят слова: 
Цветочки в корзиночке потеснитесь, 
Угощенья для детей – появитесь! 

В-ль поднимает цветы, показывает детям угощение, предлагает поблагодарить мам, обнять их. 

Под музыку все уходят в группу.

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), mochalova19 (31.07.2016), Анастасия Галанова (27.02.2017), Драгметал (01.02.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

СР. ГР. 
2000 г. 


Стульчики стоят двумя полукругами у центральной стены 

Дети вбегают в зал под музыку Шопена: «Вальс», образуют круг, кружатся и выстраиваются полукругом. 

1 реб: 
Жарко солнце припекает, 
Набухают почки, 
В длинной сказке о зиме 
Мы поставим точку. 
2 реб: 
Очень скоро все мы встретим 
Женский праздник и весну. 
А сегодня мамам дети 
Дарят песенку свою. 

Песня: «Мама» м. Бакалова 

Дети группами располагаются по всему залу. Несколько мальчиков садятся на строительные кубы возле боковой стены, дети, стоящие в центре зала, берутся парами за руки, некоторые дети садятся на стулья, вдоль другой боковой стены. 

Дети, стоящие в центре, начинают разговор, обращаясь, друг к другу: первый ребёнок ко второму и наоборот, и т.д.
1.
Очень мамочку люблю! 
Заявляю прямо. 
В небе новую звезду назову я «Мама»!

2. 
В праздник маму удивлю – 
Целый час я днём посплю 
И на стенке краской 
Нарисую сказку. 
======================
3. 
Вот решил, что я на праздник 
Милой маме сделаю – 
Очень я послушным стану 
На неделю целую! 

4. 
Чтобы маму на работу 
Часы утром не будили, 
Мы с сестрёнкою моей 
Им детальки отвинтили. 
А потом сказала Лада: 
Мама, дай нам шоколада – 
Ведь всегда на зло добром 
Отвечать всем надо! 
======================

5. 
Мамин гнев, как первый снег, 
Быстро-быстро тает, 
Нас за шалости она 
Сто раз в день прощает! 

6. 
Если мама обещанья 
Будет выполнять, 
То тогда шлепков по попе 
Нам вовек не сосчитать! 
======================

7. 
Я для мамочки спою 
Дома песенку свою. 

8. 
Предлагаю в круг всем встать 
И для мам потанцевать. 

Танец с бубнами и погремушками. 

Дети садятся на стульчики, а мальчики, сидевшие на кубах, начинают беседу. 
1. 
Мамин труд я берегу. 
Помогаю, чем могу. 
Нынче мама на обед 
Наготовила котлет и сказала: 
«Слушай, выручи, покушай!» 
Я поел немного. Разве не подмога? 

2. 
Почему у нашей мамы 
Рук так очень мало? 
Ей хоть парочку ещё, 
Чтоб всюду поспевала! 
=====================

3. 
Я скажу, друзья, вам прямо, 
Просто и без лишних слов: 
Поменяться местом с мамой 
Я давно уже готов! 

4. 
Ну, подумаешь – заботы: 
Стирка, глажка, магазин, 
Дырки на штанах, компоты… 
Здесь не надо много сил! 
=====================

3. 
Нелегко и мне живётся! 
Ведь забот – невпроворот: 
Dыучить стихотворенье, 
Песни, пляску, хоровод… 
До чего же я устал! 
Лучше бы я мамой стал! 

5. 
А мы с папой даже рады 
В доме маме помогать. 
Становитесь со мной рядом 
Опыт наш перенимать. 

Инсценировка песни: «Наш подарок маме» м. Соколовой 

В-ль: 
Не секрет, что мамин день с утра до вечера наполнен разными делами. 
Кто же поможет со стиркой маме? 

Дети: 
Помогать мы будем маме, 
Убедитесь в этом сами! 

Танец: «Стирка» 

В-ль: 
Дети, а кто вас утром одевает, 
В детский садик собирает?  (ответы детей) 

В-ль: 
А давайте посмотрим, как быстро вы умеете одеваться! 
Мамы, помогите своим детям. 

Аттракцион: «Одень маму» 
Играют мальчик и девочка и их мамы. 

Аттракцион: «Угадайка» 
Мама должна с завязанными глазами узнать своего ребёнка. 

В-ль: 
Стирать наши дети умеют, одевать свою маму умеют. 
А покормить маму сможете? 

Аттракцион: «Покорми маму» 
Двум детям надо быстро надеть на себя фартук, косынку, затем взять со столика, стоящего рядом с мамой салфетку, дать её маме, взять чашку с ручкой и покормить маму (несколько кусочков банана). 

В-ль: 
Потрудились наши дети на славу, 
Теперь можно и отдохнуть. 

Танец: «Смотри в окошко» 


На середину зала выходят мальчики 

1. 
Мама, бабушка, сестричка – 
Вот она, моя родня! 
Ох, спасибо, дорогие, 
Что вы есть все у меня! 

2. 
Мы ещё поздравить рады воспитателей детсада. 

3. 
Ну, а в бабушках родных 
Мы души не чаем, 
Им, любимым, дорогим, 
Частушки посвящаем. 

Частушки «А мы в городе живём» 

В-ль: 
И помощниками были, и артистами вы были, 
А о главном своём деле 
Вы, ребята, позабыли… 
Вы игрушкам всегда рады? … 
Поиграть вам с ними надо. 

Игра: «Ищи игрушку» 
В 4-ый раз в-ль подкладывает на один из стульчиков угощение. 

Реб: 
От души вас веселили, 
Пели и плясали. 
Видим мы, что наши мамы, 
Ну, нисколько не устали! 

В-ль: 
Что ж, прошёл веселья час. 

Дети: 
Ждём ещё на праздник вас!

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Liliy Kolobkova1983 (10.02.2016), mochalova19 (31.07.2016), Драгметал (01.02.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

[IMG]http://*********org/246635m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/240491m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/244587m.jpg[/IMG]


ЛЕНОЧКА - НЕССИ, ДЛЯ ТЕБЯ! 


Все дети на вступление или проигрыш становятся парами  в шахматном порядке по всему залу. Солисты: девочка и мальчик, стоят впереди других пар по центру зала, обычно у меня 3 пары получается в первой линии и солисты как раз по центру. во вторй линии - 2 пары, в третьей - 3 пары  и т.д.(шахматный порядок). Дети держат др. др. за руку, лицом стоят к родителям. 


1 куплет
Запев. 
Поют солисты. 

Припев.
1 стр.
У КОГО ВСЕХ ЛУЧШЕ МАМА? 
Продолжая держаться за одну руку, слегка поворачиваются к партнёру корпусом (но не ногами!) и совсем немного наклоняют корпус (получается наклон в сторону родителей, но смотрят дети на свою пару), как бы спрашивая, в конце строки, на слово МАМА выпрямляются. 
2 стр.
У МЕНЯ 
Руки к груди, смотрят на партнёра.
У МЕНЯ 
Поворачиваются к мамам и вытягивают вперёд руки, показывая на мам.
3 стр.
У КОГО ДОБРЕЕ МАМА 
Повторяют движения к первой строчке.
4 стр.
У МЕНЯ 
Поворачиваются к мамам, руки к груди. 
У МЕНЯ 
Вытягивают руки , показывая на мам. 

вторую часть припева дети не поют, а один раз кружатся лодочками. 


2 куплет 
Запев. 
Поют или солисты, или все дети. 

Припев. 
Слова второй части припева: 
У КОГО КРАСИВЕЙ МАМА? У МЕНЯ, У МЕНЯ.
НА КОГО ПОХОЖА МАМА? НА МЕНЯ, НА МЕНЯ! 
Движения из первой части припева, только в конце дети не кружатся лодочкой, а посылают мамам воздушный поцелуй.

----------

galy-a (05.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), irusa (22.01.2016), mochalova19 (26.01.2017), pet30 (09.02.2016), viculy (23.01.2019), Ymisha (05.01.2017), Валентина М (22.01.2016), ВалерияВ (14.01.2017), Людмилая (21.01.2016), марина гайворонская (05.01.2016), Натали-наташа (20.01.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

Развлечение без предварительной подготовки для детей от 3-х до 7-ми лет.
Взяла основу про двух зайчиков из книжечки.  Воспитатели могут не одеваться в костюмы, а держать в руках розового и голубого зайцев (мягкая игрушка). В подготовительной группе можно добавить ещё одну станцию ИГРОВУЮ, ТЕАТРАЛЬНУЮ ИЛИ ХОРОВОДНУЮ(песенную, музыкальную, танцевальную). 


ПУТЕШЕСТВИЕ К ИГРУШКАМ.

ЗАЙ и ЧИК. Это мы – ваши старые знакомые!

ЗАЙ. Меня зовут Зай. Я очень любознательный.

ЧИК. Меня зовут Чик.Я очень наблюдательный!

ЗАЙ и ЧИК. А вместе: ЗАЙ-ЧИК! ЗАЙ-ЧИК! ЗАЙ-ЧИК!

ЗАЙ и ЧИК. И мы друг без друга не можем прожить ни одной ми-
                      нуты.

ЗАЙ. Мы самые весёлые зайчишки.

ЧИК. Мы самые озорные.
ЗАЙ. Куда Чик – туда и я!

ЧИК. Куда Зай – туда и я!

ЗАЙ. Чик! Куда же ты побежал? Подожди! Уже умчался! Только 
          Ушки из-за угла выглядывают. Ч-и-и-к! Что ты нам нашёл? 
ЧИК. Зай! Беги сюда скорее! Будем с ребятами в весёлый поезд
 играть. 

ЗАЙ. Подожди меня! Бегу!

ЧИК. Ребята, взявшись друг за друга, запыхте-е-ли, загуде-е-ли, как паровоз, и, весело перебирая ногами, под музыку побежали по кру-
гу!

ЗАЙ. Вот здорово! Ребята, не отставайте!


«Весёлый поезд».

ЗАЙ. Ого! Сколько кукол! Я столько никогда не видел! Давайте 
          сделаем остановку.

ЧИК. Внимание! Поезд прибывает на станцию «Кукольная». Стоп!

Дети садятся.
ЗАЙ. Какие здесь нарядные куклы! Глаза у них открываются и за-
          крываются.

ЧИК. Они и разговаривать умеют. Послушай, Зай, они говорят:
          «Ма-ма! Ма-ма!». Они и петь умеют.
ЗАЙ. Девочки, куклы приглашают вас потанцевать.
Девочки берут кукол и стоят врассыпную по залу. Воспитатели
поют песню и показывают детям движения танца.

«Песенка Кукол».

Танец: 8тактов-4пружинки, 8тактов-поскоки в свободном 
направлении, 8тактов-идут по залу.
ЗАЙ. Пришла пора прощаться, до свиданья, куколки!

ЧИК. Едем дальше. Все по вагонам! Внимание! Зелёный свет!
          Наш «Весёлый поезд» отправляется к следующей станции.

«Весёлый поезд».

ЧИК. Внимание! Поезд прибывает на станцию «Гараж». Стоп!

Дети садятся.

ЗАЙ. Как ты думаешь, Чик, на какую станцию мы приехали? 

ЧИК. По-моему, на этой станции живут машины.

ЗАЙ. Ну, если, Чик, ты всё знаешь, скажи, пожалуйста, что это за 
          машина? 

ЧИК. Это? Это машина девочки Марины. 
          Вот девочка Марина, а вот её машина.
       - На, машина, чашку, ешь, машина, кашку.
         Вот тебе кроватка, спи, машина, сладко.
         Я тобою дорожу, я тебя не завожу.
         Чтобы ты не утомилась, чтобы ты не простудилась, 
         Чтоб не бегала в пыли, спи, машина, не шали!
         Вдруг машина заболела. Не пила она, не ела.
         На скамейке не сидела, не играла, не спала – невесёлая была.
         Навестил больную Мишка, угостил конфетой «Мишка».
         Приходила кукла Катя в белом чистеньком халате.
         Над больною целый час не смыкала Катя глаз.
    …Доктор выслушал больную, грузовую, заводную, 
        Головою покачал и сказал: 
     - Почему болеет кузов? Он не может жить без грузов.
        Потому мотор простужен, что мотору воздух нужен.
        Надоело жить без дела – и машина заболела.
        Ей не нужно тишины, ей движения нужны.
       Как больную нам спасти? Ключик взять – и завести!
ЗАЙ. Вы поняли, ребята, как можно вылечить машину? Тогда за
          дело! Мальчики, берите машины, выводите их из гаража.

Аттракцион «Большие гонки»(2р.)

Аттракцион «Перевези груз»(2р.)

ЧИК. Все по вагонам. Уважаемые пассажиры, не опаздывайте.
          Поехали!

«Весёлый поезд».

ЧИК. Станция «Литературная». Остановка! 
ЗАЙ. Ой, Чик, посмотри, здесь у каждой игрушки – книжка.
          Ребята, у медвежонка в книге нарисован медвежонок, 
          У зайчика – зайчик, у петушка – петушок(и др.). Давайте
          почитаем про них стихи? 


Дети читают стихи А. Барто, З. Александровой.

ЧИК. Внимание! Поезд отправляется. Конечная станция – детский
          сад.

«Весёлый поезд».

ЗАЙ. Ребята, понравилось вам путешествие к игрушкам?

ЧИК. Пришла пора прощаться.

ЗАЙ. Нам пора. До свиданья!

ЧИК. Пока! До встречи!

----------

irusa (22.01.2016), mochalova19 (31.07.2016), moderm (03.01.2017), Драгметал (01.02.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

Слова песен для родителей к сценарию КУКЛЫ В ГОСТИ ПРИГЛАШАЮТ, ДЕТКИ МАМУ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮТ, размещённому 17 января на стр.31 пост#457 


СТИРКА. (бульба)
Чтоб у деточек платочки не темнели будто ночка, 
Будем их сейчас стирать и при этом напевать. Ля-ля-ля, ля-ля-ля…

Станет наш платочек милым, раз стирали его с мылом. 
Чтоб воды не стало в нём, мы платочек отожмём. Ля-ля-ля, ля-ля-ля…

А теперь платочек ловко мы развесим на верёвке. 
Будет солнышко светить и платочки все сушить. Ля-ля-ля, ля-ля-ля…

Доставай, скорей, дружок, свой горячий утюжок. 
Стал опять платочек чистым, словно солнышко лучистым. Ля-ля-ля…

ТАНЕЦ МАМ. (ах вы, сени) – знать наизусть 
Мамы деток приглашают, всех плясать с собой зовут. 
Вот как дружно начинают, все в ладоши хлопают ( приплясывать). 
Проигрыш – хлопать. 
И бегут к ним малыши, все румяны, хороши (жестом звать ребёнка к себе).
Все в присядку, да в присядку – вот какие плясуны. 
Проигрыш – пружинить 
ногами, держа ребёнка за обе руки. 
Поплясали и устали (гладить по голове), 
Все на стулья побежали (руками направить ребёнка по направлению к стулу) 
Отдохнёте, и опять мы вас позовём плясать. 
Проигрыш – хлопать. 
Мамы деток всех опять приглашают поплясать (жестом поманить к себе).
И бегут к ним малыши, все румяны, хороши. 
Проигрыш – держа ребёнка за руки, 
кружиться с ним «лодочкой».
Маме ручки показали (показать ребёнку ладоши), 
С мамой весело плясали. 
Но устали, и опять побежали отдыхать (руками направить ребёнка к стулу).
Проигрыш – хлопать. 

ОРКЕСТР. (во саду ли, в огороде)
Ты звени, звоночек, тише, чтоб тебя никто не слышал.
А теперь звени, звонок, чтобы каждый слышать мог. 
(на проигрыш дети играют).
Зазвучали тихо ложки, а потом сильнее.
Даже птичкам за окошком стало веселее (проигрыш). 
Погремушки, заиграйте весело и громко. 
И оркестру подарите голосок свой звонкий (проигрыш). 
Вот и бубны застучали барабанным маршем, 
Веселее сразу стало нам с оркестром нашим (проигрыш). 
Инструме-енты звуча-ат, мам и кукол веселят. 
Наши ноги не сидят, поплясать зовут ребят.

----------

Dilya6467 (09.01.2016), galy-a (05.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), irulia (25.09.2018), larisakoly (22.10.2016), mochalova19 (31.07.2016), Долира (11.02.2016), Драгметал (01.02.2017), Ирина-Ирен (30.07.2016), Лариса12 (29.11.2020)

----------


## МУЗОК

Приглашение.
"Праздничная полька" м. Витлина 
( из сборника: От музыки к движению и речи. Составитель Щербакова,выпуск №4).

Дети стоят в кружках по 3 человека - 1 девочка и 2 мальчика (За неимением девочек  :Aga: )

«Приглашаем» – девочки взмахивают платком и делают шаг к 2 мальчикам.
«Приглашаем» - 2 мальчика делают шаг к девочке, руки на поясе.
«Приглашаем вас» - взмах на месте, а мальчики – поклон головой.
«Начинаем, начинаем танцевать сейчас» - пружинки с поворотом.
«Веселей, веселей, дружно запоём» - в кружках по 3 человека подскоками.
«Всех друзей, всех друзей мы к себе зовём» - в другую сторону.
ПРОИГРЫШ.  Вертушка подскоками с 1-ым мальчиком, 2-ой – топает ногой.
                       На повтор – девочка танцует со 2-ым , 1-ый топает.

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Лисица-Л (13.01.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

Новогодняя полечка-приглашение.

«Добрый жук» м Спадавеккиа.

Танец начинают 4 пары детей. На вступление дети становятся на свои места - мальчики спиной в круг, девочки лицом к мальчикам. Исходное положение - лодочка.  

I.
1ч. 
Галоп парами лодочкой по кругу. 
2ч. 
а). 3 хлопка возле правого уха, 3 хлопка возле левого уха, на носочках повернуться вокруг себя, руки на поясе у мальчиков, девочки держат края юбочки.
б).
повторить хлопки из части а. Но вместо поворота дети делают поклон -  мальчики чётко опускают только!!! голову, затем, поднимают её, руки держат на поясе; девочки отрывают пятку правой ноги от пола и опираясь на пальцы правой ноги чуть-чуть приседают на о*****й, левой ноге, затем встают, руками придерживают края юбочки, голову!!! не опускают.

II.
1ч. 
а). 1-я часть:
танцующие , не держась за руки (у девочек они придерживают края юбочки, у мальчиков стоят на поясе), бегут к сидящим детям, 
б). 2-я часть:
перед ребёнком делают 4 пружинки с поворотом (приглашённый встаёт).
2ч. 
а). 1-я часть: 
делают по 3 хлопка, берутся за одну руку и легко бегут в круг,
б). 2-я часть: 
продолжают бег, и становятся парами по кругу в исходное положение (руки лодочкой).

III.
Танец начинается с самого начала.

Так постепенно, все сидящие дети включаются в танец.

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), larisakoly (23.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Дед Мороз играет в жмурки.


Танец взят из конкретного моего сценария, поэтому, персонажи могут быть любые ( те же самые петрушки...). Роль Деда Мороза на репетициях играет воспитатель. 

Сидящим девочкам раздают колокольчики. 
Девочка-Несмеяна подходит к окну. Деду Морозу завязывают глаза. 

1. Несмеяна (возле окна) пр р звенит в колокольчик.
2. Д.М. ищет, девочка перебегает к стене.
3. лр звенит в колокольчик.
4. Д.М. ищет, девочка прячется за спину Д.М.

1. Девочка топает.
2. Д.М. поворачивается, девочка прячется за его спину.
3. Девочка звенит в колокольчик.
4. Д.М. поворачивается лицом к девочке.

1-4 . Все девочки встают, звенят в колокольчики и бегут по кругу. Д.М. делает вид, что ловит их (хлопает ладошами вытянутых рук).
1-2. Топая, девочки сужают круг. Д.М. держится за голову, наклоняет её вправо-влево.
3-4. Девочки отбегают, звеня в колокольчики. Д.М. , присев и расставив руки, кружится, как бы пытаясь поймать девочек.
1-2. Золушка (вместо Несмеяны)бегает вокруг Д.М. и звенит в колокольчик.
3-4. Золушка остановилась, звенит на месте. Д.М. её обнимает, снимает повязку с глаз и очень удивлён, что поймал Золушку.

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Развлечение без подготовки, включающее знакомый детям материал (от 3-х до 7-ми лет) 


ПРАЗДНИК ИГРЫ И ИГРУШКИ.

Дети приносят по просьбе музыкального руководителя любимую игрушку в детский сад. 

ВЕД.  У нас сегодня праздник игры и игрушки. Вы принесли с собой свои любимые игрушки. Давайте встанем в круг и познакомимся со всеми – со всеми игрушками. Под музыку передавайте игрушки до тех пор, пока ваша игрушка не вернётся к вам.

Игра «Знакомство».

ВЕД.  Как много игрушек вы принесли в зал. Я хочу загадать об игрушках вам загадки.
1.	
Всех пускает он в свой дом, хоть и мало места в нём.
Будит он зевак сигналом. Может быть большим и малым.
                                                                   (автомобиль).

Аттракцион «Большие гонки».
(по наклонной доске: чья машина скатится дальше других).

Аттракцион «Гонки с препятствиями»

(машины на пульте управления объезжают кегли).
Девочки надевают сарафаны.

Аттракцион «Перевозка груза».
(перевезти по одному все предметы: мяч, кубик, мешочек с песком).

2.	
Мы весёлые подружки. Вместе мы живём друг в дружке.
Очень любим танцевать, и детишек развлекать.
Сарафанчики в цветочек и у каждой есть платочек.
                                                                 (матрёшки).

Вынимать матрёшек друг из друга:

Вот – Матрёна-барышня. Вот – Матрена-Саввишна.
Вот – Матрёна Петишна, вот – Матрёна Сенишна, 
Вот ещё одна матрёшка, и последняя, малёшка.
*** Громче хлопайте в ладошки, в гости к нам идут матрёшки!

Танец «Весёлые матрёшки»м Слонова.
(Ладушки-2 стр 48).

3.	
Очень любят девочки с ней всегда играть, 
Шить наряды новые, бантик завязать.
                                 (кукла).

Аттракцион «Собери букет для куклы».
(3 цветка подарить кукле).

Аттракцион «Накорми куклу обедом».
(повязать слюнявчик, принести бутылку с молоком – кеглю)
4. 
Я бываю.беленький, я бываю серенький, 
Я бываю чёрненький, маленький, да скоренький.
Возле мамы я скачу и копытцами стучу.
                                                         (козлик).

Инсценирование песни: «Козлик»м Струве.

Аттракцион «Весёлые старты»
1).козлик на одной ножке.
2).тараканчик – вперёд-назад на ногах – руки за спиной упираются в 
пол.
3).лягушка.

ВЕД.  Приглашаю всех ребят прокатиться со своими игрушками на карусели.

«Карусель».
(Ладушки №2 стр 55).

ВЕД.  Ребята! Как хорошо, что вы познакомили свои любимые игрушки друг с другом, с детьми, с детским садом. Мы с вами весело провели время. До свиданья! До встречи!


АТРИБУТЫ. 
1). Любимые игрушки.    2). Доска, стул, палочки для отметки (или верёвка), 
3). Кегли(6шт), 4 мячи(2шт), кубики(2шт), мешочки с песком(2шт).
4). Матрёшка.    
5). Обручи 2шт). 
6).Сарафаны(6шт), платки(6шт).
7). Цветы(6шт),стулья(2шт).     
8). Слюнявчики(2шт),стулья(2шт), кегли(2шт).
9). Маски: козлика, овцы, коровы, собаки, козы.    
10). Карусель.

----------

lorik_minsk (06.05.2021), на.та.ли. (28.07.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Развлечение без предварительной подготовки для детей 5 - 7 лет.


ДЕНЬ СМЕХА.

Звучит весёлая музыка.
Дети в колпачках, смешных шапочках. Музыкальный руководитель предлагает всем войти в зал спиной, а перед этим пролезть через мягкую спортивную трубу. Дети спиной идут к своему стулу и садятся.

М.Р.  
Здравствуйте, дети! Самые лучшие на свете.!
Добрый день, девочки и мальчики! Солнышки мои золотые!
Уж я рада видеть вас, моих любимых. Уж я рада видеть вас, моих красивых!
Рада смеху вашему расчудесному! Рада улыбкам вашим прекрасным!
Хочу пожелать вам здоровья, а вот как это сделать, сейчас я придумаю.
Значит, так: (разделить на 3 группы. Одни говорят АЧИ, другие ОЧКИ, третьи ЯЩИКИ. У всех вместе получается апчхи). Будьте здоровы!
У меня есть сто приветов. Я раздать их вам хочу.
Как же все их разнести, не рассыпать, донести…
Детка, вот тебе привет! (подойти и пожать руку)
И тебе я дам привет.(пожать другому руку в противоположном месте зала)
Как детей сегодня много. И устала я немного.
Ой, ребята, как мне быть, как приветы раздарить? 
Знаю я! Готов ответ! Дружно крикнем все :«Привет!» (дети: ПРИВЕТ!)
Будем шутить мы и петь, и смеяться. Будет веселье у нас.
За руки дружно беритесь, ребята, в круг приглашаю я вас.

Танец утят.

Игрушка по кругу.
Под музыку передают игрушку, музыка выключается и детям даётся задание.
(вой пожарной машины, завывание ветра, топот и ржание коня, петух на одной ноге, рычание льва, злая кошка).

Дети садятся.

Игры с воздушными шарами.
1 Битва шарами 
(глаза завязаны). 
2 Верхом на ядре 
(ракета).

Ударь в барабан 
барабан прикреплён к верёвке, пропущенной через карниз.
(верёвку в последнюю секунду поднимают или опускают).

1 Твист с мячом 
(парами).

2 Пауки и мухи 
4 человека держатся одной рукой за обруч и должны дотянуться до своей кегли, которая стоит в маленьком спортивном кольце.
(большой обруч, 4 кегли, 4 кольца).

3 Змей Горыныч 
(4 кушака).
4 Моталки.

Танец «Стирка»
(сидя).

Потерялись названия:
1)Бременские…волки (музыканты). 
2)Красная…королева (шапочка).
3)Иван Царевич и серый…цветочек(волк).
4)Царевна…семицветик(лягушка).
5)Сестрица Алёнушка и братец..лягушка(Иванушка).
6)Гуси-музыканты(лебеди).
7)По щучьему…лебедю (велению).
8)Цветик-разноцветик (семицветик).
9)Аленький…кулёчек (цветочек). 
10)Снежная…ряба(королева). 
11)Курочка… путешественница (ряба). 
12)Лягушка…ряба (путешественница).

«Про лягушек и комара»(пляска)

----------

galy-a (23.02.2017), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), larisakoly (01.10.2016), lorik_minsk (06.05.2021), Алусик (01.03.2017), Ирина-Ирен (24.02.2017), марина гайворонская (13.03.2016), нутя (21.03.2016), Раиса2001 (23.02.2017)

----------


## kasatkinaog

Муза, огромное вам спасибо за развлечения! Я думаю, меня многие в этом поддержат. Ведь как здорово когда есть материал по которому без особой подготовки детей можно провести чудесное развлечение. СПАСИБО!

----------

МУЗОК (29.07.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

*ГУСАЧОК*
Дети стоят двумя шеренгами: девочки напротив мальчиков. 

1.
Девочки:
*Мы с подружками решили*–  шеренгой делают шаг с правой ноги навстречу мальчикам 
*Выйти на гуляночку*.

Мальчики:
*А мы сразу догадались*,  –  шеренгой делают шаг с правой ноги навстречу девочкам 
*Вышли на поляночку*

Припев (все поют): 
*Эх, лес, да река*,  –  делают шеренгой навстречу друг другу гребёночку, положение рук как на кадриль, правая рука впереди  
*Да зелёные луга*.
*Ох, лей, валелей*, –  встречаются правыми плечами, обходят свою пару спиной и так же, спиной, но уже встречаются левыми плечами, возвращаются шеренгой в исходное положение 
*Подпевай, веселей!*

2.
Девочки: 
*Не давайте нам обедать* –  шеренгой делают шаг с правой ноги навстречу мальчикам
*Не давайте чаю пить*,

Мальчики:
*Только дайте разрешенье* –  шеренгой делают шаг с правой ноги навстречу девочкам
*Нам на улицу ходить*.

Припев.
*Эх, лес, да река,*  –  делают шеренгой навстречу друг другу гребёночку, положение рук как на кадриль, правая рука впереди  
*Да зелёные луга*. 
*Ох, лей, валелей*,  –  встречаются правыми плечами, обходят свою пару спиной и так же, спиной, но уже встречаются левыми плечами, возвращаются шеренгой в исходное положение 
*Подпевай, веселей*! 

3.
Девочки: 
*Мы большие мастерицы* –  шеренгой делают шаг с правой ноги навстречу мальчикам
*Нам на месте не сидится*,

Мальчики:
*Руки чешутся у нас* –  шеренгой делают шаг с правой ноги навстречу девочкам 
*За косичку дёрнуть вас*.
(этот куплет я вставила сама, он не из пляски)

Припев.
*Эх, лес, да река*,  –  делают шеренгой навстречу друг другу гребёночку, положение рук как на кадриль, правая рука впереди  
*Да зелёные луга*. 
*Ох, лей, валелей*,  –  встречаются правыми плечами, обходят свою пару спиной и так же, спиной, но уже встречаются левыми плечами, возвращаются шеренгой в исходное положение 
*Подпевай, веселей!* 

4. 
Девочки:
*Ой, ребята, как вас жалко*–  шеренгой делают шаг с правой ноги навстречу мальчикам
*Не гуляла по вас палка*

Мальчики:
*Вы не каркайте как галки* –  шеренгой делают шаг с правой ноги навстречу девочкам
*Два конца у этой палки*. 

Припев.
*Эх, лес, да река*,  –  делают шеренгой навстречу друг другу гребёночку, положение рук как на кадриль, правая рука впереди  
*Да зелёные луга*. 
*Ох, лей, веселей,*  –  делают со своей парой ручеёк 
*Подпевай, веселей* 

Проигрыш: 
Все пары в ручейке поднимают руки, и двигаются спиной назад, а становящаяся последней пара двигается между поднятых рук вперёд. Дети постепенно образуют полукруг

Все поют: 
*Заиграйте веселей, 
Нечего печалиться. 
Мало ли чего бывает, 
Мало ли случается*. 

Припев:
Хлопки ножницами. 


ГУСАЧОК

Тональность ДО-минор, 2/4.

ЗАПЕВ
Девочки 
1 такт: соль-соль-соль-соль (восьмые)  В левой руке ДО-минорный аккорд (тоника)
2 такт: соль-соль-соль-соль (восьмые)  В левой руке ДО-минорный аккорд (тоника)
3 такт: соль-соль-соль-фа (восьмые)  В левой руке СОЛЬ-септаккорд 
4 такт: ми бемоль-до (восьмые) ДО (четвертная)  В левой руке ДО-минорный аккорд (тоника)
Мальчики 
5 такт: соль-соль-соль-соль (восьмые)  В левой руке ДО-минорный аккорд
6 такт: соль-соль-соль-соль (восьмые)  В левой руке ДО-минорный аккорд
7 такт: соль-соль-соль-фа (восьмые)  В левой руке СОЛЬ-септаккорд 
8 такт: ми бемоль-до (восьмые) ДО (четвертная)  В левой руке ДО-минорный аккорд 


ПРИПЕВ 
9 такт:   СИ БЕМОЛЬ малой октавы (четвертная)-СИ БЕМОЛЬ малой октавы (четвертная)  В левой руке СИ БЕМОЛЬ-мажорный аккорд (тоника)
10 такт: ми бемоль-фа (восьмые)-СОЛЬ (четвертная)   В левой руке МИ БЕМОЛЬ-мажорный аккорд (тоника)
11 такт: соль-соль-соль-фа (восьмые)  В левой руке СОЛЬ-септаккорд
12 такт: ми бемоль-до (восьмые) ДО (четвертная)  В левой руке ДО-минорный аккорд
13 такт: СИ БЕМОЛЬ малой октавы (четвертная)-СИ БЕМОЛЬ малой октавы (четвертная)
14 такт: ми бемоль-фа (восьмые)-СОЛЬ (четвертная)   В левой руке МИ БЕМОЛЬ-мажорный аккорд
15 такт: соль-соль-соль-фа (восьмые)  В левой руке СОЛЬ-септаккорд
16 такт: ми бемоль-до (восьмые) ДО (четвертная)  В левой руке ДО-минорный аккорд

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), larisakoly (01.10.2016), lorik_minsk (06.05.2021), mswetlana23 (13.07.2016), Наталья0405 (21.03.2020)

----------


## МУЗОК

Развлечение без подготовки для детей 3 - 7 лет.

Интерактивный кукольный спектакль. 


ЗАЙКИН ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЯ.

ВЕД.  
На опушке на лесной виден домик расписной.
Он не Белкин и не Мишкин, этот домик – дом зайчишкин.

Под музыку скачет Зайка, накрывает на стол.

ВЕД.  
У зайчишки день рожденья! Будут танцы, угощенье. 
           На крылечке у дверей Зайка ждёт своих гостей.

Заяц смотрит вправо, влево. Входит медведь.

ВЕД.  
Появился первый друг – бурый Мишенька-Мишук!

МИШКА.  
С днём рожденья, милый Зайка!
                   Что принёс я? Угадай ка! 
                   Мёд душистый, золотой, очень вкусный и густой.

Медвежонок подаёт бочонок Зайке

ЗАЯЦ.  
Вот спасибо, очень рад! Не подарок – просто клад!

Танцуют. 

ЗАЯЦ.  
Садись, Миша, я тебя чаем угощу (наливает чай).

ВЕДУЩАЯ.  
Попрыгунья белка прискакала,
                       Про зайчишкин праздник услыхала.

БЕЛКА.  
Здравствуй, Заинька-Зайчишка, посмотри какая шишка! 
                И орешки хороши! Поздравляю от души! (отдаёт шишку).

ЗАЯЦ.  
Вот спасибо! Угощаю я тебя душистым чаем.

Идут к столу. Появляется Лиса.

ВЕД.  
Теперь является Лиса сама- хитрая кума!

ЛИСА.  
Ну, дружок, встречай Лису! Рыбку вкусную несу!
              Для тебя и для друзей, наловила карасей.

ЗАЯЦ.  
Ты догадлива, Лисица! Рыбка тоже пригодится. 

Танцуют, Заяц угощает Лису. Входит Козлик.

ВЕД.  
Козлик бородой трясёт, Зайцу он морковь несёт.

КОЗЛИК.  Ах, морковка, просто чудо! Ах, морковка, загляденье!
                Принимай-ка поздравленья.Зайка, зайка, с днём рожденья!

ЗАЯЦ.  
Принёс целый огород, хватит мне на целый год.

Заяц угощает 

ВЕД.  
Рад хозяин, гости рады! Веселись, лесной народ!
          Спеть, сплясать всем вместе надо! Начинаем хоровод! 

Звери встают в хоровод

Поют: Ай да Зайкин день рожденья! Что за чудо угощенье!
           В гости к Зайке мы пришли и подарки принесли!
           Хоровод завели. Ай, люли! Ай, люли!
           Веселимся с Зайкой нашим, для него поём и пляшем.
           В гости к Зайке мы пришли и подарки принесли.
           Хоровод мы завели. Ай, люли! Ай, люли!

Танцуют, разговаривают.

ВЕД.  
Все мы Зайку поздравляем! Счастья, радости желаем!

ЗАЙКА.  
Спасибо! 

ВЕД.  
Заюшка! Посмотри, сколько ребят пришли к тебе в гости.
          Они тоже хотят тебя поздравить с днём рождения. Ребята, по-
           читайте Зайке стихи.

Чтение стихов.

Зайка благодарит детей, хвалит их.

ВЕД.  
Ребята! Давайте Заиньке споём песню .

«ПЕСЕНКА КРОКОДИЛА ГЕНЫ» м. Шаинского.

ЗАЯЦ.
Спасибо, ребята. Мне на день рождения белочка принесла
музыкальные скорлупки от орешков, це-елую корзинку. 
Вот, возьмите! Давайте сыграем все вместе. 
У нас получится весёлый оркестр! 

Воспитатель раздаёт детям по 2 скорлупки от грецких орехов. 

Оркестр. 

Воспитатель собирает скорлупки в корзинку и отдаёт Зайцу. 

Раздаётся сопение, храп.

ЗАЯЦ.  
Ой, ребята, тише, тише! Что-то страшное я слышу.

Слышен храп.

ЗАЯЦ.  
Это кто, ребята, спит? Кто же громко так храпит? 
             Ой, Медвежонок заснул!
             Все в ладошки хлопать будем, соню мы сейчас разбудим.
             Только громче хлопайте, и ещё потопайте!

Дети топают и хлопают.

МЕДВ.  
Что такое? Почему? Ничего я не пойму!
               Хлопки, топот там и тут. Спать спокойно не дают!

ЗАЯЦ.  
Хватит, Мишенька, ворчать. Просим мы тебя сплясать!

МЕДВ.  
Что же, пляски я люблю, по секрету говорю.
               Но я немного толстоват, да немного косолап.

ЛИСА.  
А скажи, Мишутка, нам, чем ты занят по утрам? 
               Расскажи всё по прядку: часто ль делаешь зарядку? 
               Спортом занимаешься? Водою закаляешься? 

МЕДВ.  
Нет, зарядку-то, ребята, я не делал никогда.
              Закаляться? Страшно, братцы, ведь холодная вода.
              Может, средство есть такое, чтобы сильным, ловким стать, 
              От других не отставать!

ЗАЯЦ.  
Есть такое средство, есть! Надо мёду меньше есть! 
             Утром долго не валяться, физкультурой заниматься.

МЕДВ.  
Ой-ё-ёй! Мне не суметь! Я же, всё-таки, медведь.

ВЕД.  
Ничего не бойся, Мишка! Ты Медведь, а не трусишка.
          Рядом с детками вставай, всё за нами повторяй!

УПРАЖНЕНИЕ 
Песенка про зарядку (запись). 
Дети сидя (или стоя возле стульчиков) выполняют движения по ходу песенки и по показу зверят. 

В-ЛЬ.  
Здоровье в порядке? 

ДЕТИ.  
Спасибо зарядке!

ЗАЯЦ.  
Мы ребят благодарим, всем спасибо говорим!

МЕДВ.  
Но пора нам собираться да домой уж возвращаться!

ЗАЯЦ.  
Я, друзья, вас провожу, огород свой покажу.

ЗВЕРИ.  
До свидания!

ЗАНАВЕС. 

Дальше, можно водить КАРАВАЙ, если у вас это мероприятие приурочено к празднованию дня рождения детей или детского сада. И добавить 1-2 игры и 2-3 номера. У меня, приходил огромный КОЛОБОК, потому что был день рождения детского сада, а сад назывался "КОЛОБОК". И была праздничная игровая программа на 15 минут.

----------

lorik_minsk (06.05.2021)

----------


## МУЗОК

Сценарий, в основу которого взят материал из разных источников, в том числе и из "Музыкального руководителя". Но, как бы я не хотела в том саду творить, всё равно, для того, чтобы получилось интересно, кое-что пришлось сочинить. Сценарий рассчитан на 34 человека. 

ВЫПУСК В ШКОЛУ 2008

«СКОРО, СКОРО В ПЕРВЫЙ КЛАСС!» 

2008 г. 
Музыкальный руководитель 
Мирзоева Муза Эдуардовна 


Под м. Ю.Чичкова «Детство – это я и ты» дети входят в зал и строятся в 4 колонны: 
В 1-ой и 4-ой стоят мальчики с султанами и флажками в руках, во 2-ой и 3-ей – девочки с цветами. 

Упражнение «Краски радуг» м. Ю Чичкова (продолжение входа). 

1-ый В-ль: 
Есть одна страна на свете, 
Не найти другой такой, 
Не отмечена на карте – 
Ведь размер-то небольшой. 

2-ой В-ль: 
Но живёт в стране той славной 
Замечательный народ. 
И куда ни кинешь взгляда, – 
Рядом друг с тобой идёт. 

3-ий В-ль: 
Вот загадка так загадка… 
Сразу и не отгадать! 
Вы ответ нам подскажите: 
Где нам ту страну искать? 
На Востоке ли, на Юге, 
Иль, в какой другой округе? 

1-ый В-ль: 
Догадайтесь, где живёт 
Замечательный народ, 
Веселится и играет 
Целый день и круглый год? 

2-ой В-ль: 
Кто же это? Что же это? 
Это наша ли, планета? 

3-ий В-ль: 
Ну-ка, спросим у ребят? 

Дети: 
Да ведь это детский сад! 

1 реб: 
Что такое детский сад, 
Знает каждый из ребят. 

2 реб: 
Детский садик – это сад, 
Где деревья в ряд стоят 
И на каждой ветке 
Вырастают детки. 

3 реб: 
Румяные! 

4 реб: 
Счастливые! 

5 реб: 
Крикливые! 

6 реб: 
Драчливые! 

7 реб: 
Прицеплены на бантики, 
Словно на ёлке фантики! 

8 реб: 
И смеются, и жужжат, 
Словно пчёлы в стае. 

Дети: 
Вот что значит детский сад! 
Все мы это знаем! 

9 реб: 
Мы в садик дорогих гостей позвали 
На праздничный прощальный наш концерт, 
Чтоб получить сегодня в этом зале 
Во взрослый мир загадочный билет. 

10 реб: 
Всё позади: лошадки, куклы, пушки. 
Мы взрослые уже, не малыши, 
Оставим здесь любимые игрушки, 
Сегодня в школу мы уйти спешим! 

11 реб: 
С любовью воспитатели родные 
Помашут вслед своим выпускникам. 
За нас не бойтесь, мы уже большие 
И за заботу благодарны вам! 

12 реб: 
А к вам придут такие же мальчишки 
И девочки с косичками и без. 
Вы будете опять читать им книжки 
И тайны открывать земных чудес. 

13 реб: 
Прощай, наш детский сад! 
Тебя с любовью 
Ещё мы долго будем вспоминать. 
Всё впереди у нас, но только малышами 
Нам больше никогда уже не стать! 


Песня: «Говорим спасибо вам!» м. Е.Никитиной. 

Под м. «Детство» (окончание), 
девочки образуют круг и медленно раскачивают поднятыми вверх руками (локти не сгибать); мальчики с султанами бегут в одну сторону, а с флажками в другую и выстраиваются двумя полукругами позади девочек. Девочки бегут по кругу и садятся на свои места. Мальчики занимают свои места на стульчиках. Воспитатели собирают цветы, султаны и флажки. 

На середину зала выходят воспитатель и 4 ребёнка 

В-ль: 
Светло и нарядно сейчас в нашем зале. 
У всех оживлённый, взволнованный взгляд. 
Сегодня мы праздник большой отмечаем: 
Мы в школу своих провожаем ребят… 

1 реб: 
Это праздник необычный, 
Он бывает только раз. 
Всё так ново, непривычно, 
Мы уходим в первый класс! 

2 реб: 
Ждут нас школьные предметы, 
Ждут страницы Букваря, 
Мы узнаем про планеты,
 Про пустыни и моря. 

3 реб: 
Мы научимся красиво 
Чётким почерком писать: 
«Наша Родина - Россия», 
«Старших надо уважать».

4 реб: 
С детским садом расстаёмся, 
Школе каждый очень рад! 
На прощанье улыбнёмся, 
Не грусти, наш детский сад! 

1 реб: 
А игрушки в школу можно? 

2 реб: 
Нет, конечно же, нельзя! 

3 реб: 
Мы игрушки здесь оставим. 

4 реб: 
Скажем им: «пока, друзья!» 

Дети садятся на места. 
В это время выходят дети с игрушками и читают стихи 

Реб: 
Зайка, зайка, до свиданья, 
Как же я тебя люблю! 
Но теперь на воспитанье 
Новой маме отдаю. 

Реб: 
Любит кукла чай с вареньем, 
К чаю сладкий пирожок, 
Спать ложится на перинку
 И всегда на правый бок. 

Реб: 
До свиданья, милый мишка, 
Не успел ты, подрасти. 
Видишь, мне купили книжки, 
В школу мне пора идти. 

Реб: 
Мой весёлый звонкий мяч! 
Ты куда пустился вскачь? 
Красный, жёлтый, голубой! 
Не угнаться за тобой! 


«Танец с игрушками» м.Гомоновой. 

Дети садятся.

1 реб: 
Сегодня день весенний, светлый, 
Такой волнующий для нас! 
Промчится лето незаметно, 
Нас встретит школа, первый класс! 

2 реб: 
Там ждут нас парты и доска, 
Учебники, закладки, 
Линейки, ручки, дневники, 
Пеналы и тетрадки. 

В-ль: 
Ребята, я вижу, вы очень хотите в школу.
 А хорошо ли вы подготовились к посещению школы? 
Порядки школьные знаете? 
Ну, тогда, будьте внимательны и дружно отвечайте на вопросы. 

Загадки: 

В-ль: 
Как соловушка поёт, 
На уроки нас зовёт, 
А закончится урок – 
Вновь споёт дружок… 

Дети: 
…Звонок! 

В-ль: 
Поучились, и устали, 
По звонку со стульев встали. 
Любят необыкновенно 
Все ребята… 

Дети: 
…Перемену! 

В-ль: 
Всё ли в школу взял? Проверь1 
Загляни-ка в свой… 

Дети: 
…Портфель! 

В-ль: 
Ручкой пишем на листке, 
Мелом чертим на… 

Дети: 
…Доске! 

В-ль: 
Кто не прав, того поправьте. 
Разложу тетрадь на… 

Дети: 
…Парте! 

В-ль: 
Много знаний даст нам впрок
 От учителя… 

Дети: 
…Урок! 

В-ль: 
Ручкой буквы в ней пишу, 
Так стараюсь, чуть дышу. 
Вывожу красиво, гладко! 
Будет «пять» в моей… 

Дети: 
…Тетрадке! 

В-ль: 
Наш помощник самый верный, 
Наш учебник самый первый, 
Буквы я учил не зря 
На страницах… 

Дети: 
…букваря! 

В-ль: 
Молодцы! Теперь все знают, что вы прекрасно подготовились к учёбе в школе. 

1 реб: 
Скоро. Скоро день чудесный. 
Мы пойдём все в первый класс, 
И звонок весёлой песней 
Пригласит учиться нас! 

2 реб: 
А сейчас вам на прощанье 
Мы частушки пропоём. 
И расскажем всем на свете, 
Ух, как весело живём! 

3 реб: 
Эй, девчонки-хохотушки, 
Помогайте петь частушки! 
Выходите поскорей, 
Да подпевайте нам дружней! 


«Школьные частушки» 

Дети садятся.

----------


## МУЗОК

продолжение 

В это время, в зале появляется БАЛАГАН (сделан из нейлонового складного автобуса-трансформера). Находящиеся там Петрушка и Барбос быстрыми шагами передвигаются  к центральной стене и останавливаются. 

1-ый В-ль: 
Посмотрите, какой яркий, красивый вагончик! 

2-ой В-ль: 
Ой, да это не вагончик, а красивая тележка! 

3-ий В-ль: 
Да, красивая… только не тележка, а повозка! 

1-ый В-ль: 
И вовсе это не повозка и не тележка, а (задумывается)… 

Голос Петрушки: 
Балаган! 

2-ой В-ль: 
Кто это сказал? 

Голос: 
Это я! 

3-ий В-ль: 
Кто это «я»? 

1-ый В-ль: 
Пойдёмте, посмотрим 
(идут влево за балаган). 
Петрушка в это время выбегает вперёд, корчит рожицы детям. 

Петрушка: 
Это я!  
(воспитатели возвращаются и идут вправо). 
Петрушка выбегает с другой стороны. 

Петрушка: 
Это я! 
(воспитатели идут влево). 
С другой стороны выбегает Петрушка, встаёт, как ни в чём не бывало. 
Воспитатели обходят весь балаган и останавливаются. 

2-ой В-ль: 
Да никого здесь нет. 

3-ий В-ль: 
Показалось, видно… 
(увидев Петрушку, останавливаются в удивлении). 

1-ый В-ль: 
Ой, да это же… Петрушка! 

2-ой В-ль: 
Вот проказник! Разыграл нас, взрослых! 

3-ий В-ль: 
Ну, шутник! 

В-ли (хором): 
Здравствуй, Петрушка! 

Петрушка: 
Здравствуйте, взрослые! 
Здравствуйте, детишки! 
Милые девчонки, 
Смелые мальчишки! 
Я пришёл на праздник к вам, 
Моим маленьким друзьям, 
В школу вас проводить 
И подарки подарить. 
Здесь подарков целый воз… 

В-ли: 
Как же ты его довёз? 

Петрушка: 
Есть помощник у меня, 
С ним мы верные друзья. 
Хвост колечком, чёрный нос. 

В-ли: 
Кто же это? 

Петрушка: 
Пёс барбос! 
(с лаем выбегает пёс Барбос). 

Барбос: 
Здравствуйте, ребята! 
Мы с дружком моим Петрушкой 
Привезли для вас игрушки, 
Чтобы с ними вы играли, 
Пели песни, танцевали, 
Веселились от души! 
Пойте с нами, малыши! 

Песня «Балаган» м.А.Усачёва 
(Петрушка и Барбос заводят детей в круг и поют песню, а дети поют припев, который они выучили заранее). 

Дети садятся. 

Петрушка: 
Да-а, скоро в школу вы пойдёте, 
Сто-о-лько там друзей найдёте! 
Столько знаний, столько книг! 
Каждый будет… 

Дети: 
…Ученик! 

Петрушка: 
Ну, а тем, кто остаётся, 
Обещайте же, друзья: 

Дети: 
Детский сад и нашу группу 
Не забудем НИ-КОГ-ДА! (аплодисменты детей). 

Барбос: 
Всюду радостные лица, 
Будем, дети, веселиться! 
(бежит к балагану и приносит коробку с буквами). 

Петрушка: 
Посмотрите-ка, Барбос 
Вам подарочки принёс! 

Барбос: 
А для меня подарочек найдётся? 
Может быть, в коробочке лежит ма-а-ленькая сахарная косточка? 

Петрушка: 
Нет, Барбос! Здесь лежат буквы. 
Ребята идут учиться в школу в первый класс и это подарок для них. 

Барбос: 
А нельзя ли и мне вместе с ребятами в первый класс? 

В-ль: 
Если хочешь вместе с нами – 
Мы проверим твои знанья. 
Проверим. Ребята, что знает Барбос? 
Ну-ка, дети, выходите,
Слово нам скорей сложите! 

Выходят 4 ребёнка 

Реб: 
Мы возьмём четыре буквы, 
И из них мы сложим слово (показывают слово «МАМА»). 
Вот уже и всё готово! 
Повнимательней смотри, 
Слово это нам прочти. 

Барбос: 
То ли мы-ло, то ли ма-ло? 

В-ль (детям, сидящим на стульях): 
Что написано здесь? 

Дети: 
…Мама! 

Барбос: 
Ужасно, р-р-рррр, интересно 
Всё то, что неизвестно! 
А сколько, дети, букв всего? 
Жаль, я не знаю НИ-ЧЕ-ГО! 

Петрушка: 
Ребята! 
Барбосу помогите, 
Про буквы расскажите! 

Дети берут по одной букве и становятся в четыре ряда друг за другом по 7 человек в ряду. В 1-ом маленького роста, во 2-ом повыше ростом, в 3-ем среднего роста, в 4-ом  высокого, и  последних 3 ребёнка – самого высокого. 
Дети в последнем ряду (3 ребёнка) держат плакаты: 1-ый реб. с буквами «АЗ», 2-ой с «БУ» и 3-ий с «КА».
Дети, читающие стихотворение, становятся справа и слева от них. 

1 реб: 
Тридцать три родных сестрицы, 
Писаных красавицы, 
На одной живут странице, 
А повсюду славятся! 

2 реб: 
К вам они сейчас спешат, 
Славные сестрицы, – 
Очень просим всех ребят 
С ними подружиться! 

Дети 1-го ряда 
(продвигаются вперёд и под музыку скандируют): 
А ,Б ,В ,Г, Д, Е, Ж 
Прикатили на еже! 
(становятся на колени и садятся на ноги полностью, буквы держат у груди) 

Дети 2-го ряда 
(продвигаются вперёд и под музыку скандируют): 
З, И, К, Л, М, Н, О 
Дружно вылезли в окно! 
(становятся на колени, буквы держат у груди)

Дети 3-го ряда 
(продвигаются вперёд и под музыку скандируют): 
 П, Р, С, Т, У, Ф, Х 
Оседлали петуха! 
(делают пружинку и остаются в полуприседе, буквы держат у груди)

Дети 4-го  и 5-го рядов 
(продвигаются вперёд и под музыку скандируют): 
Ц, Ч, Ш, Щ, Э, Ю, Я 
Вот и все они, друзья! 
(останавливаются и поднимают буквы чуть выше лица) 
 (последние 3 ребёнка высоко над головой поднимают слово АЗБУКА) 

3 реб: 
Тридцать три родных сестрицы, 
Писаных красавицы, 
На одной живут странице, 
А повсюду славятся! 

Петрушка: 
Познакомьтесь с ними, дети! 
Должен вам шепнуть тайком: 
Очень плохо жить на свете 
Тем, кто с ними не знаком1 

Дети садятся на стульчики. 

Барбос приносит из балагана ещё одну коробку с буквами для игры. 

Барбос: 
Молодцы, всех удивили! 
Здесь всему вас научили. 
А сейчас, хочу я, братцы, 
С вами посоревноваться! 
Есть два слова: ПАРТА, ШКОЛА. 
Поиграть со мной готовы? 

Игра: «Буквы пляшут и поют» бел.н.мелодия 

В конце игры дети говорят слова: 
Раз! Два! Три! 
Слово школьное сложи! 

Барбос по слогам читает слова. 

Барбос: 
Ой, ребята, спасибо! 
Вы научили меня читать! 

Петрушка: 
Да, во всём нужна сноровка. 
Буквы выучил ты ловко! 
В балаган, Барбос, беги, 
Ещё подарок принеси. 

Барбос приносит коробку с цифрами. 

Петрушка: 
Пёс барбос, давай считать: 
Раз-два-три-четыре-пять! 

Барбос: 
Раз-два-три и раз-два-пять…

В-ль: 
Дети! А Барбос-то считать не умеет! 

Барбос: 
Умею! Вот я вам сначала один подарок принёс, а потом ещё один. 

В-ль: 
Ну и сколько ты подарков принёс? 

Барбос: 
А это ещё не все подарки, 
в балагане ещё мно-о-го лежит! 

В-ль: 
Пёс Барбос! Признайся, ты не умеешь считать. 

Барбос: 
Умею, но только сбиваюсь часто. 

В-ль: 
Давай проверим, как ты считаешь. 
Наши дети тебе в этом помогут. 

Выходят дети с цифрами 2, 3, 5 и знаками плюс и равно. 
Дети поднимают перед грудью таблички (все, кроме ребёнка, у которого цифра 5). 
6-ой реб (показывает указкой на пример): 
Ну-ка, ты нам всем скажи, 
 Сколько будет два плюс три? 

Барбос: 
Это будет… Это будет… 
Что-то около шести. 

В-ль: 
Дети, правильный ответ? 

Дети: 
Нет! 
(ребёнок поднимает к груди табличку с цифрой 5)

6-ой реб: 
Нет, будет пять! 
Не умеешь ты считать! 

Дети садятся на места. 

В-ль: 
Математику и в школе 
Будут дети изучать.


Барбос (детям): 
Научите меня тоже, 
Вы ж умеете считать! 

Петрушка: 
Барбосик! Это так просто! 
Представь себе, что тебе дали пять конфет. 
Одну конфету ты отдал мне. 
Сколько конфет у тебя осталось? 

Барбос: 
Пять! 

Петрушка: 
Пять? 

Барбос: 
Да, пять! 

Петрушка: 
Почему пять, ведь ты отдал одну. 

Барбос: 
А я никому не отдам, я конфеты сам люблю. 

В-ль: 
Дети, правильно пёс Барбос решил задачу?
... (ответ) 
Сколько конфет должно у него остаться? 
…(ответ) 

Петрушка: 
Правильно! С друзьями надо делиться. 
Слушай другую задачу. 
У тебя два шарика, у меня – один. 
Сколько всего шариков? 

Барбос: 
А что мы будем делать с этими шариками? 

Петрушка: 
А зачем тебе это нужно знать? 

Барбос: 
Надо! 

Петрушка: 
Ну, допустим, мы пойдём с ними гулять. 

Барбос: 
А ветер будет на улице?  

Петрушка: 
Допустим, будет. 

Барбос: 
Сильный? 

Петрушка: 
Сильный! 

Барбос: 
Тогда у нас с тобой не будет ни одного шарика. 

Петрушка: 
Почему? 

Барбос: 
Потому что ветер вырвет у нас из рук шарики 
и унесёт их высоко-высоко в небо. 

В-ль: 
Дети, правильно решил пёс Барбос эту задачу? 
... (ответ) 
Скажите, сколько шариков у Петрушки и Барбоса? 
…(ответ) 
Давайте поиграем с нашими гостями 
в игру: «Найди свою цифру». 
Барбос быстро научится считать1 

Игра: «Свою цифру найди!» 
Дети, Петрушка и Барбос под музыку легко бегают по залу. 
Музыка прекращается, в-ль говорит: 
«1, 2, 3, цифру два скорей найди». (все становятся в кружок по двое)
Повтор игры и слова: «1, 2, 3, цифру три скорей найди!» (кружки по трое)

Повтор игры и слова:
 «1, 2, 3, не вертись, по четыре становись!» (по четверо)

Повтор игры и слова: 
«1, 2, 3, не вертись, число «МНОГО» покажись!» (общий круг) 

Барбос: 
Ура! Спасибо, ребята! 
Я научился считать! 

Дети садятся на места. 

Петрушка: 
Ну, что ж, ребята заслужили ещё один подарок. 
Неси его сюда! 

Барбос возится в балагане. 

Петрушка: 
Барбос, что ты там ищешь? 

Барбос: 
Не ищу, а нашёл (продолжает рыться). 

Петрушка: 
Что нашёл? 

Барбос: 
Палочку. 

Петрушка: 
И что же это за палочка? 

Барбос: 
Это палочка-в-зубах-ковырялочка! Вот! 

Петрушка: 
Ну да, это ж, какие зубы надо иметь? 
Не зубы, а зубищи. 
Это палочка-пылевыбивалочка! (бьёт по ковру) 

Барбос (с другой палочкой): 
Пылевыбивалочка – это ску-учно (размахивает палочкой). 
Это палочка-сражалочка! 

Петрушка (с азартом): 
Точно! 

Петрушка и Барбос начинают сражаться, как на шпагах. 

В-ль: 
Погодите-погодите! Это палочки-игралочки. 
А играть ими будут наши юные музыканты – настоящие артисты! 

Оркестр: «Кружевная фантазия» 
(попурри из современной, народной и классической музыки)

В-ль: 
Понравилось вам, гости наши балаганные? 

Петрушка: 
Браво! 

Барбос: 
Молодцы! 

В-ль: 
А теперь ответьте нам: 
Чтобы быть всегда здоровым, что нам делать по утрам? 

Барбос: 
Это каждый должен знать. 
Надо всем… 
Подольше спать! 

В-ль: 
Дети, правильный ответ? 

Дети: 
Нет! 

В-ль: 
Рано тебе идти в школу. 
Сейчас наши дети дадут тебе дельные советы. 

Выходят пятеро детей. 

1 реб: 
Утром рано просыпайся, 
Хорошенько умывайся, 
Чтобы в школе не зевать, 
Носом парту не клевать. 

2 реб: 
Одевайся аккуратно, 
Чтоб смотреть было приятно. 
Каждой книжкой дорожи, 
В чистоте портфель держи. 

3 реб: 
На уроках не хихикай, 
Стул туда-сюда не двигай, 
Педагога уважай, 
И соседу не мешай. 

4 реб: 
Не дразни, не зазнавайся, 
В школе всем помочь старайся, 
Зря не хмурься, будь смелей, 
И найдёшь себе друзей! 

5 реб: 
Тогда всему научишься, 
Много будешь знать, 
Если эти правила 
Будешь выполнять! 

Дети садятся. 

Петрушка: 
У меня тоже есть советы. 
Вот послушай, Барбосик! 
Если руки за обедом вы испачкали салатом 
И стесняетесь о скатерть пальцы вытереть свои, 
Опустите незаметно их под стол и там спокойно… 

Барбос: 
Гавв! Вытирайте ваши руки о соседские штаны! 

Петрушка: 
Вы салфе-еточку возьмите, свои руки оботрите!... 
Ой, Барбос, тебя учить ещё и учить!... 
Если вас по телефону обозвали некрасиво 
И не стали ждать ответа, бросив трубку на рычаг, 
Наберите быстро номер из любых знакомых цифер… 

Барбос: 
И тому, кто снимет трубку, сообщите: «Сам дурак!» Гав! 

Петрушка: 
И тому, кто снимет трубку, вы скажите: «Добрый вечер!» 

Барбос: 
Всё!  Я теперь умный-разумный и мне пора в школу. 
Я и портфель уже успел собрать! Сейчас из балагана принесу. 

Барбос еле несёт неподъёмный саквояж. 

Барбос: 
Вот, 
(достаёт бутылку «Пепси») 
Это смачивать горло после ответа! 
А это, 
(достаёт большой «Чупа-чупс») 
Сладенькое, чтобы на уроках не скучать! 
А вот это, 
(достаёт будильник) 
самая необходимая вещь: 
чтобы не опоздать с урока на переменку! 
А как надоест учиться, 
(достаёт подушку) 
тихий час устрою! 

В-ль: 
А куда учебники класть будешь? 
Ребята, научим Барбоса собирать портфель в школу? 

Игра: «Собери портфель»  
Вариант беспроигрышный, мной изобретённый: 
Дети сидят на своих стульях, одни с одной стороны, другие с другой. 
Стол со школьными предметами, вперемешку состоящими 
из игрушек, находится рядом с родителями. 
Портфели даются детям, сидящим в дальней 
стороне от родителей. По команде они бегут 
к столу, кладут школьную принадлежность в портфель, 
бегут к своему стулу, и отдают портфель рядом сидящему ребёнку. 
И т.д. 
Во-первых, участвуют ВСЕ!!! 
Во-вторых, родители видят своих детей!!! 

В конце игры, в-ли показывают детям все предметы, 
доставая их поочерёдно из одного, а потом другого портфеля. 
Если обнаруживаются предметы-игрушки, то Барбос 
(или в других утренниках другой персонаж) 
уговаривает детей взять с собой ну очень 
необходимую, по его мнению, в школе вещь. 

Петрушка: 
Понял, пёс барбос, что нужно брать с собою в школу? 

Барбос: 
Школа, дети, это что-то! 
И совсем не ерунда! 
Как учиться мне охота! 
Буду умником всегда! 

Петрушка: 
У вас весело сегодня, 
Ноги сами рвутся в пляс. 
Раз-два-три-четыре-пять! 
Выходите танцевать! 

Твист: «Королева красоты» 

Все садятся.

Петрушка: 
Дорогие дети! В нашем балагане 
остались самые ценные подарки, 
те, из-за которых мы к вам приехали! 
Вы будете хранить их многие годы и 
вспоминать своё детство. 
Мы привезли каждому из вас документ 
об окончании детского сада, 
ваш первый в жизни 
ДИПЛОМ! 

Дипломы отдают воспитателям. 

В-ли: 
Спасибо! После утренника мы 
в группе отдадим их детям. 

Петрушка: 
Что ж, пришла пора прощаться. 
Жалко с вами расставаться! 
Уезжает балаган. 
Счастья в жизни, дети, вам! 

Барбос: 
Счастья в жизни, дети, вам! 

Балаган уезжает 
(герои несут его, не прячась, а просто идя рядом и машут руками). 

1-ый В-ль: 
Подходит к концу, дети, праздник. 
Хотим, ребята, вам сказать, 
Что тяжела минута расставанья, 
Не будем говорить «прощай», 
Мы всем вам скажем «до свиданья»! 

2-ой В-ль: 
Родными вы стали за эти пять лет
Всем нам в этом детском саду. 
И как приятно получать в ответ от вас 
Улыбки, любовь, доброту! 

3-ий В-ль: 
Ты повзрослел, малыш, теперь 
Ты многое узнал. 
Здесь в мир тебе открыли дверь, 
Чтоб смело ты шагал. 
Под шелест листьев сентября 
Пойдёшь ты в первый класс. 
Но не забудем мы тебя, а ты… 
Ты помни нас. 

Дети берут цветы и становятся полукругом. 

1 реб: 
Наш детский сад как дом родной 
Нам был все эти годы. 
Здесь каждый день дарил добро, 
Бежали прочь невзгоды. 

2 реб: 
Вас за заботу и вниманье 
От всей души благодарим. 
За то, что нас всегда любили, 
«Спасибо» вам сказать хотим! 

3 реб: 
«Спасибо!» нежно говорим 
Мы воспитателям своим. 

4 реб: 
Спасибо нашим милым няням 
За их заботу, их старанье. 

5 реб: 
Спасибо всем тем, 
Кто на кухне работал. 

6 реб: 
Завхозу спасибо 
За вашу заботу. 

7 реб: 
Спасибо нашим докторам, 
Что не страшна простуда нам. 

8 реб: 
Воспитателям и няням, 
Медсестре и поварам, 
Методисту и завхозу 

Дети: 
Говорим: спасибо вам! 

9 реб: 
И заведующей нашей – 
Благодарность всех детей! 
Каждый день заботой вашей 
Садик краше и светлей. 

10 реб: 
Все с терпеньем и любовью 
Здесь воспитывали нас.
Мы уходим нынче в школу, 

Дети: 
Здравствуй, школа, первый класс! 

Песня: «Здравствуй, школа!» м. Насауленко 

Дети дарят цветы сотрудникам детского сада.

Слово родителям. 

Ответное слово заведующей. 

Дети становятся полукругом 

1 реб: 
Вот и всё! Пришла пора проститься, 
И школа ждёт вчерашних дошколят. 
Всё впереди у нас, 
Но только нам не возвратиться 
Сюда, в любимый детский сад! 
Дети под запись песни: «Дорогою добра» м. Т. и С. Никитиных 
Уходят из зала.

----------

Лидушка (22.02.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

Это сценарий утренника, где все четверо воспитателей являются равноправными ведущими. У каждого есть свой БЛОК, где он солирует. По просьбе воспитателей, от участия взрослых героев я отказалась. Исключение – ВЕСНА. Тут уж все согласились, что без взрослого не справиться. Была проведена большая индивидуальная работа с детьми старших  и средней групп – они справились со своими ролями героев-ведущих. В сценарии много сюрпризных номеров, незнакомых детям-выпускникам, я выделила их словом СЮРПРИЗ. 
Есть видео, но надо перевести на диск. 


ВЫПУСК В ШКОЛУ 

31 мая 
2002 г. 

Музыкальный руководитель 
Мирзоева Муза Эдуардовна 


Двумя полукругами, с большим проходом , у центральной стены стоят стульчики.

1-ый В-ль: 
Ах, сколько раз мы в этом зале 
Все вместе праздники встречали! 
Но этот ждали столько лет – 
Настал торжественный момент. 

2-ой В-ль: 
Сегодня в школу провожаем 
Мы наших милых малышей. 
Добра и счастья им желаем! 
Дорогу школьникам скорей! 

Под музыку дети входят в зал и танцуют «Полонез». 
Обходят зал и выстраиваются полукругом перед стульчиками.

3-ий В-ль: 
Мы вас холили, любили, 
И с душою вас растили. 
Расставанья час настал, 
Приглашаем вас на бал. 

4-ый В-ль: 
Букеты, музыка, стихи. 
И светлый от улыбок зал – 
Всё это вам, выпускники, 
Сегодня ваш последний бал. 

1 реб: 
Ты нас принял малышами, 
Детский сад, наш дом родной. 
Мы теперь большими стали 
И прощаемся с тобой.

2 реб: 
Здесь родными стали стены, 
И кроватки, и игрушки, 
Воспитатели и няни, 
И мои друзья-подружки. 

3 реб: 
Но пришла пора учиться, 
Скоро прозвенит звонок
И задорной, звонкой песней 
Позовёт нас на урок.


Песня: «Только в школу» м. Гомоновой 

4 реб: 
Мы за парты сядем смело
И раскроем буквари, 
На доске напишем мелом 
Буквы первые свои.

5 реб: 
Детский сад наш, до свиданья, 
Наш родной, весёлый дом! 
Но не плачем на прощанье – 
Скоро в школу мы пойдём. 

6 реб: 
Никогда не позабудем 
Наш любимый детский сад. 
Приходить мы часто будем 
Поиграть среди ребят. 

Песня: «Прощальная песня» 

Дети садятся на стульчики. 

БЛОК ПЕРВОГО ВОСПИТАТЕЛЯ

1-ый В-ль: 
Ребята, вчера вы прошли по всем группам, попрощались со всеми ребятами, которые остаются в детском саду, и будут сюда ходить ещё кто год, а кто и четыре года. 
А сегодня, по традиции, малыши придут к нам в зал, чтобы поздравить вас с днём выпуска в школу. 

Звучит песня: «Топ-топ» м. Пожлакова. 
В зал входят дети младшего возраста, в руках у одного ребёнка цветы. 

1 малыш: 
С нами редко вы играли, 
Малышами называли, 
Иногда нас обижали, 
Нам игрушек не давали.

2 малыш: 
Но теперь вы не такие, 
Вы теперь совсем большие. 
Мы пришли поздравить вас 
С переходом в первый класс. 

3 малыш: 
А ещё мы вместе с вами 
Потанцуем на прощанье. 

Ребёнок вручает цветы девочке. 
Все малыши танцуют сначала с одной, затем, на повтор, с другой группами выпускников танец. 

Танец: «Приглашение» укр.н.м. 

7 реб (девочка, которой вручили букет): 
Всем большое вам спасибо, 
Что пришли поздравить нас 
С переходом в первый класс! 

Малыши: 
До свиданья! В добрый час! 

Малыши уходят под песню «Топ-топ» м. Пожлакова. 

Звучит песня «Кто ходит в гости по утрам».
Входит Винни-Пух (ребёнок старшей логопедической группы). 

Вини-Пух: 
Тарм-парам, тарм-парам, 
Хожу я в гости по утрам! 
Здравствуйте! 

Дети здороваются. 

Вини-Пух: 
Я к вам спешил, друзья, на бал, 
Примите поздравленья! 
Но мой дружок в пути отстал, 
Не слышу его пенья. 
Хотите поискать моего друга Пятачка?  (дети отвечают) 
Тогда вы должны всё за мной повторять. Пошли! 

Под м. 1-го куплета «Кто ходит в гости по утрам» дети маршируют за Вини-Пухом по кругу. 

Вини-Пух: 
Повторяйте за мной! 

Игра: «Считалочка» 
СЮРПРИЗ   

Дети стоят в кругу. 
В зал вбегает Пятачок (у нас это была девочка старшей логопедической группы, закадычная подружка «Вини-Пуха» в жизни). 

Пятачок: 
Здравствуйте! 

Дети здороваются. 

Пятачок: 
Славный, добрый Вини-Пух, 
Настоящий ты мне друг! 
Ты ребят с собой позвал 
Пригласить меня на бал! 

БЛОК ВТОРОГО ВОСПИТАТЕЛЯ 

2-ой В-ль: 
Садитесь, ребята, на стульчики.
Присаживайтесь и вы, гости дорогие. 
Вини-Пух! Как же ты сумел найти Пятачка? 

Вини-Пух: 
Но он же мой друг, а друзей я даже с закрытыми глазами отыщу. 

2-ой В-ль: 
С закрытыми глазами?
Давайте проверим! 

Вини-Пуху завязывают глаза, Пятачка сажают на стул между детьми (подставить стул, и пересадить туда ребёнка, а Пятачок садится на освободившийся стул). 
Вини-Пух идёт вдоль стульчиков, на ощупь отыскивает Пятачка.  СЮРПРИЗ

2-ой В-ль: 
Ай да, Пух! 
Ай да, настоящий друг! 
А ну-ка, ещё разок поищи! 

Игра проводится среди другой группы детей. 

Вини-Пух и Пятачок прощаются с детьми и уходят. 

2-ой В-ль: 
Ребята, а вы сможете найти друга с закрытыми глазами? … 
Становитесь в круг! 

Игра: «Найди друга» 
Водящий под музыку двигается по кругу, дети выставляют руки, к которым прикасается водящий; музыка останавливается, водящий говорит слова: «Я ЛЮБЛЮ, КОНЕЧНО, ВСЕХ, НУ А (…) БОЛЬШЕ ВСЕХ!»
Проводится несколько раз. 
В последний раз, водящий-ребёнок находит свою маму (та предупреждена заранее, и воспитатель знает, какой ребёнок должен водить последним). СЮРПРИЗ

Ребёнок: 
Я люблю, конечно, всех, 
Ну а маму, больше всех! 

Дети становятся возле стульчиков. 

8 реб: 
Сто путей, дорог вокруг 
Обойди по свету, 
Мама самый лучший друг, 
Лучше мамы нету. 

Песня: «Добрая волшебница» м. С.Юдиной 

Звучит песня: «БУ-РА-ТИ-НО» м. Рыбникова. 
В зал весело вбегает Буратино и плавно входит Мальвина (дети старшей группы). 

Мальвина: 
Здравствуйте! 

Буратино: 
Привет! 

Мальвина: 
Фу, какой вы невоспитанный мальчик, 
Вы даже поздороваться правильно не умеете. 

Буратино: 
Подумаешь! 
Ты учёная Мальвина, 
А я – кукла Буратино, 
Озорной мальчишка я – 
Это знают все друзья! 

Мальвина: 
Ах! Буратино! 
Садитесь, и поучитесь хорошим манерам, ведь Вы на бал пришли! 

БЛОК ТРЕТЬЕГО ВОСПИТАТЕЛЯ 

3-ий В-ль: 
Для наших гостей: 
Мальвины и Буратино, дети танцуют мазурку! 

Танец: «Мазурка» м. Чайковского 

После танца, Буратино выходит на середину и кривляется. 

Мальвина: 
Вы несносный мальчишка, Буратино! 
Вы даже читать не умеете 
и не хотите этому учиться. 

Буратино: 
А зачем мне читать, я ведь кукла! 

Мальвина: 
Посидите и посмотрите 
на воспитанных и умных детей! 

Инсценировка песни: « Куклы учат буквы» 

Мальвина: Буратино, идите сюда. 
Я проведу для вас урок. 

Буратино полулежит на стуле, вытянув руки и ноги в стороны. 

Мальвина: 
Буратино, как Вы сидите на стуле?! 

Буратино: 
Ха! Ха! Урок! Урок! 
Я на стуле посижу. 
Сам урок вам проведу. 
Хотите? (дети отвечают) 
Тогда повторяйте за мной. СЮРПРИЗ 

Танец: «Танцуйте, сидя» 

Буратино: 
Ладно, Мальвина.  
Пойдём, будешь учить меня хорошим манерам. 
До свиданья! (смешно раскланивается) 

Мальвина: 
До свидания! (делает книксен) 

Мальвина и Буратино уходят. 

Звучит песня «Гимн Незнайки» м. Минкова
Вбегает Незнайка (ребёнок средней группы) 

Незнайка: 
Здравствуйте! 
А что вы тут делаете? 

БЛОК ЧЕТВЁРТОГО ВОСПИТАТЕЛЯ 

4-ый В-ль: 
Здравствуй, Незнайка! 
У ребят сегодня прощальный бал. 

Незнайка: 
А что такое бал? 
4-ый В-ль: 
Ребята, а что такое бал? … (с детьми велась предварительная подготовка)

4-ый В-ль: 
Понял, Незнайка, что такое бал? 

Незнайка: 
Понял! Бал – это танцы! 

4-ый В-ль: 
Да, и танцы тоже. 
Ребята станцуют для тебя польку. 

Танец: «Полька» 

Незнайка: 
А я вам свой танец покажу. 
Повторяйте за мной. СЮРПРИЗ 

Танец – игра: «Гимн Незнайки» м. Минкова

Дети садятся. 

Незнайка: 
Теперь я знаю, что такое бал. 
Пойду, расскажу об этом своим друзьям. 
До свиданья! 

Незнайка уходит. 

Звучит песня: «Чебурашка» м.Шаинского 
Входит Чебурашка (ребёнок старшей группы).

Чебурашка: 
Здравствуйте! 
Как у вас весело. 
Я люблю, когда рядом много друзей. 
Можно у вас остаться на празднике? 

1-ый В-ль: 
Садись, Чебурашка, а ребята для тебя исполнят песню «Солнечный зайчик» 

Песня: «Солнечный зайчик» 
Исполняет солистка и два мальчика на металлофонах. 

Чебурашка: 
Спасибо, ребята! 
А можно мне с вами поиграть? 

«Полька-игра»
 (ребёнок, исполнитель роли Чебурашки, приглашался на репетиции для разучивания польки)

Чебурашка: 
Спасибо, ребята, но мне надо уходить , до свиданья! 

Чебурашка уходит.

Звучи «Вальс» м. Шопена 
Входит Весна (взрослая) с букетом роз и цветком для игры 

Весна: 
Здравствуйте, ребята! 
Здравствуйте, гости дорогие! 
Лишь метели отлетели, 
Лучи солнца вас пригрели
И пришла на землю я – 
Людям милая Весна! 
И сегодня здесь мы вместе 
В распоследний самый раз; 
Распрощаемся же, дети, 
Завтра лето встретит вас. 
И поэтому сюрприз я 
Приготовила для вас: 
Цветы вместе собрала, 
Вам на бал их принесла.
Каждый маленький цветок 
Полон счастья, добрых слов! 
Шлют цветы вам пожеланья: 
Умным быть, достойно жить, 
Край свой, Родину любить, 
Верность ей всегда хранить.
Вы – наследники России – 
Нет земли нигде красивей. 

Песня: «Моя Россия» м. Струве 

Дети стоят полукругом у стульев.
Весна раздаёт детям розы 

Весна: 
А этот цветок, ребята, особый. 
Он – волшебный.
Он придёт вам на помощь в грустную минуту. 
До свиданья! 
Теперь мы с вами встретимся, когда вы уже будете школьниками! 

Под м Шопена «Вальс» Весна уходит. 

9 реб: 
Ах, сколько цветов нам весна принесла 
И много напутствий в дорогу дала.
Сотрудников детского сада
Увидеть, ребята, нам надо: 
Слова благодарности произнести 
И всем им цветы эти преподнести. 

10 реб: 
У заведующей садом 
Трудная работа, 
Окружить вниманьем надо 
Детей, и заботой. 
Вы жалели нас. Любили, 
Вы нас как цветы растили! 

11 реб: 
Целый день с семи утра, 
Это знает детвора, 
Воспитатель занят с нами 
Очень важными делами. 
Жаль, что мы не можем вас 
Взять с собою в первый класс! 

12 реб: 
Помощник воспитателя 
Наводит чистоту
Создаст нам обязательно 
Уют и красоту. 
Вам спасибо за старанье, 
Доброту к нам и вниманье! 

13 реб: 
Медицинская сестра 
Делает обход с утра. 
Спрашивает: «Вы здоровы? 
Все к гимнастике готовы?» 
На кого ни посмотри, 
Все теперь богатыри! 

 14 реб: 
В музыкальный зал приходят 
Все без исключенья. 
Ожидают детвору здесь 
Игры, развлеченья. 
Спасибо за танцы и песни, 
Ведь с музыкой жить интересней! 

15 реб: 
Психология наука 
Тонкая и трудная, 
Но похоже, эта штука  
Всем нам очень нужная. 
Вы учили нас общаться, 
Успокаивать себя, 
И мечтать, и расслабляться, 
Не бояться никогда! 

16 реб: 
Логопед нас научила 
Звуки все произносить, 
Мы теперь любое слово 
Можем чётко повторить. 
Всю работу вашу видно. 
Вам за НАС не будет стыдно! 

17 реб: 
Физкультурой заниматься 
Начинаем с детства. 
И для этого подходят 
Нам любые средства. 
Мостик делать и шпагат 
Хочет каждый из ребят. 

18 реб: 
Повар у печи хлопочет, 
Сытно накормить нас хочет 
Кашей, пирогами 
И мясными щами. 
Говорим мы поварам: 
«От души спасибо вам!» 

19 реб: 
Завхоз в детском садике очень нужна, 
Работа её чрезвычайно важна: 
Ребятам – игрушки, 
На кухню – продукты, 
Помощникам – швабры, 
Узнать – везут фрукты? 

20 реб: 
Мы в прачечной видим
Бельё подсыхает, 
Здесь выгладят всё, 
Подошьют, постирают. 

21 реб:  
А дворник весь двор подметёт, 
И мусор вокруг уберёт. 

22 реб: 
Примите цветы на прощанье 
Под ласковый вальс расставанья! 

Дети под м. Гомоновой «Прощальный вальс» дарят сотрудникам цветы. 

Песня-танец: «Прощальный вальс» м. Гомоновой 

23 реб: 
Ну вот и всё! 
Пришла пора проститься, 
И школа ждёт вчерашних дошколят. 
Всё впереди у нас, 
Но только в детский сад 
Нам никогда уже не возвратиться… 

2-ой В-ль: 
Ах, какая грустная минутка, как грустно расставаться всем нам. 
Ребята, посмотрите, ведь Весна нам оставила цветок, но не простой, а волшебный, давайте поиграем. 

Игра: «Собери цветок» 
3 серединки цветов: жёлтая, синяя, красная с нашитыми липучками по числу лепестков; 
24 лепестка: по 8 штук жёлтого, синего, красного цветов с нашитой на каждом липучке. 
Дети легко двигаются под музыку с лепестком в руке.
Как только музыка перестаёт звучать, дети садятся на корточки, подносят лепесток двумя руками к лицу и крепко зажмуривают глаза. Причём!!! Дети садятся лицом в сторону родителей! Это строго входит в правила игры!  (разучена игра заранее, но с обычными ромашкой, васильком, тюльпаном). И важно для сюрпризного момента. На фортепиано звучит мелодия вступления песни «Волшебный цветок», воспитатели подкладывают серединки в разные места на полу. На весёлую музыку дети должны найти серединку своего цвета и собрать цветок. Игра проводится несколько раз. 

СЮРПРИЗ В последний раз начинает звучать запись песни «Волшебный цветок», дети слышат пение, музыка весёлая не звучит. Они с удивлением открывают глаза, начинают вставать и видят большой тюльпан, стоящий позади них. Воспитатели тактично направляют детей на свои места на стульчики, не давая подойти к цветку. Воспитатели открывают бутон, в нём находится Дюймовочка. 

Дюймовочка: 
Я с героями из сказок 
В гости к вам пришла. 
И в подарок вам, ребята, 
Шоколадки принесла. 
Шоколадки не простые, 
А волшебные такие. 
Как съедите шоколадку, 
В школе будет всё в порядке. 

Все благодарят Дюймовочку, воспитатели берут подарок. 

Вручение  детям дипломов. 
Вручение детям подарков от спонсоров. 
Вручение детям подарков от родителей. 
Благодарность родителей сотрудникам.

----------

Лидушка (22.02.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

Сценарий, в основу которого взят материал из разных источников, в том числе из  книги З.Роот, "Дошкольного воспитания" и др.
Есть видео на кассете. Надо перевести на диск. 


ВЫПУСК В ШКОЛУ 

30 мая 
2003 г. 

Музыкальный руководитель 
Мирзоева Муза Эдуардовна 

Стульчики стоят двумя полукругами с большим проходом у центральной стены.

Под музыку в зал входят мальчики, у которых нет пары, проходят через центр зала, кланяются по одному и останавливаются шеренгой лицом к родителям. 

1 мальчик: 
Прощальный бал! 
Так много глаз 
Устремлено сейчас на нас. 
Мы всех на праздник пригласили? 

Все мальчики: 
Да! 

1 мальчик: 
И никого не позабыли? 

Все мальчики: 
Нет! 

2 мальчик: 
Сегодня день весенний, светлый, 
Такой волнующий для нас. 

3 мальчик: 
Промчится лето незаметно,  
Нас встретит школа – первый класс! 

4 мальчик: 
Сегодня нам в нарядном зале 
Грустить захочется едва ли. 

5 мальчик: 
Мы выросли и телом, и душой. 
Согласны, взрослые, со мной? 

Гости отвечают. 

6 мальчик: 
Наше промчалось дошкольное детство, 
Мы на пороге жизни иной. 
Пусть сказочной птицей 
Останется в памяти 
Первый наш бал выпускной! 

7 мальчик: 
Пусть громче музыка звучит, 
И нас на бал всех пригласит! 

Мальчики становятся шеренгами вдоль боковых стен лицом друг к другу. 
Остальные дети парами заходят в зал под музыку и танцуют «Полонез». 

Дети остаются в четырёх шеренгах лицом к зрителям. 

Мальчик: 
Праздник не простой у нас, 
Он бывает только раз, 
И сегодня в детский сад 
Гости к нам не зря спешат. 

Мальчик: 
Гости это не простые, 
Мамы наши все вторые, 
Те, кто каждый день и час 
Здесь заботился о нас! 

Дети поворачиваются лицом к центру зала, немного отступив назад. 
Через образовавшийся проход, под аплодисменты детей и гостей, проходят сотрудники детского сада и садятся на стульчики первого ряда. 
Дети под эту же музыку садятся на свои места. 

1-ый В-ль: 
Дорогие наши дети! Выпускники! 
Последний раз мы вас собрали 
В просторном и нарядном зале. 
Он в школу провожает тех, 
Кто в жизни нам дороже всех! 
Кто нам дороже всех на свете? 
Конечно, это наши дети! 
Они уходят в первый раз, 
От всей души мы им сейчас
Давайте скажем: «В добрый час!» 

Дети встают. 

1 реб: 
Пора нам с садом расставаться, 
Пора серьёзными нам быть. 
За книги, за тетради браться, 
Букварь нам надо изучить. 

2 реб: 
Нам сегодня пожелайте 
Всем счастливого пути, 
Чтобы трудные преграды 
Мы легко могли пройти. 
Чтобы солнышко светило, 
Чтобы небо мирным было, 
Чтоб росли мы крепышами, 
Чтобы все гордились нами! 

3 реб: 
Чтобы мы мечтать умели, 
Твёрдо шли к заветной цели, 
Чтобы там, где мы прошли, 
На земле сады цвели. 

1-ый В-ль: 
Но, чтоб этого добиться, 
Вы, друзья, должны учиться, 
Школа ждёт, ребята, вас! 

Дети: 
Здравствуй, здравствуй, 
Первый класс! 


Песня: «В добрый час» м. Т.Попатенко 
(заказ воспитателя) 

Дети садятся. 

1-ый В-ль: 
Как быстро лети время! Ещё недавно вы были малышами, но летел за годом год, вы подрастали, переходили из группы в группу и вот, закончился ещё один год… 

Внезапно открывается дверь и в зал вбегает с криками Дед Мороз. 
(заказ воспитателя)

Д.М.: 
Опоздал! Опоздал! 
Год закончился, а у меня ещё борода не выросла, подарки не собраны. 
Здравствуйте, ребята!!! 

Дети здороваются. 

Д.М.: 
Вы не знаете, кто это сказал, что уже год закончился? 
(дети отвечают) 

Д.М.: 
Ой, а что же мне делать? 

1-ый В-ль: 
Дедушка Мороз! 
Кажется, ты что-то перепутал! 
Давай разберёмся. 
У нас закончился учебный год. 
Теперь наступает лето. 
Дети будут играть, загорать, сил набираться, чтобы 
С НОВОГО УЧЕБНОГО ГОДА 
Пойти в школу здоровыми и крепкими. 

Д.М.: 
Ах, я же всё перепутал! 
До меня донеслись слова «Закончился год», вот я и подумал, что зима наступила. 
Ой, а я даже загадки с собой не взял… 

2-ой В-ль: 
Будь сегодня нашим гостем, Дедушка Мороз! 
Оставайся, всё в порядке! 
Отгадай мои загадки. 
Вы, ребята, не зевайте, 
И с Морозом отвечайте. 

Кто шагает с сумкой книг
Утром в школу? (дети: УЧЕНИК) 

Д.М. (отвечает позже детей): 
Снеговик! 

2-ой В-ль: 
Буквы все от А до Я 
На страницах… (дети: БУКВАРЯ)

Д.М (отвечает позже детей).: 
Января! 

2-ой В-ль: 
В коридоре топот ног, 
На урок зовёт… (дети: ЗВОНОК) 

Д.М. (отвечает позже детей): 
Конёк. 
Эх, хорошо  на коньках по льду покататься! 

2-ой В-ль: 
То, какой ты ученик, 
Всем покажет твой… (дети: ДНЕВНИК)

Д.М (отвечает позже детей).: 
Воротник! 

2-ой В-ль: 
Долгожданный дан звонок – 
Это кончился… (дети: УРОК)

Д.М.: 
Снежок! 

2-ой В-ль: 
Спасибо тебе, Дедушка Мороз, 
Славно повеселил ты ребят. 
Правда, ребята? 

Д.М.: 
Да, я такой шутник! 

2-ой В-ль: 
Ну и мы тебя повеселим. 
Посмотри, как дети танцуют весёлый танец. 


Современный танец м. Ю.Чичкова


Д.М.: 
Что ж, хотя не зимний час, 
Потанцую я для вас. 

Д.М. танцует с 3-4 детьми пляску «Дружочек мой». 

Д.М.: 
Ну-ка, быстро в круг вставайте, и со мною запевайте. 

Дети образуют внешний круг вокруг Д.М.и танцевавших с ним детей.

Пляска:  «Дружочек мой» 

После пляски дети садятся. 

Д.М.: 
Прекрасно! Прекрасно! 
Но мне посему-то стало жарко. 
Кажется, я таю, таю, таю… 
Мне бы в холодильничке посидеть, сил набраться. 
Да холодильники у вас маленькие. 

1-ый В-ль:
 Что же нам делать, дети? 
Как можно помочь Дедушке Морозу?  (дети: ШКАФ-ХОЛОДИЛЬНИК на кухне) 

Д.М.: 
Шкаф-холодильник – моё спасение! 
Бегу! Уже бегу! 
До свиданья! 
До встречи в школе! 

1-ый В-ль: 
Какой неожиданный гость приходил к нам! 

Неожиданно раздаётся стук. 

1-ый В-ль: 
Кто-то в двери к нам стучится … (идёт к выходу) 
К вам, друзья, спешат проститься 
Ребятишки – малышата. 
Им похлопаем, ребята! 
Гости милые, входите, 
Ну, сюда, ко мне идите! 

Дети младшей группы останавливаются в центре зала.
В руках у них связки шаров. 

1 малыш: 
Мы ребята-малыши, 
Всех поздравить вас пришли. 

2 малыш: 
Мы забавные, смешные, 
Были ведь и вы такие. 

3 малыш: 
В первый класс вы поступайте, 
Но про нас не забывайте. 

4 малыш: 
Мы немножко подрастём – 
Тоже в школу мы пойдём. 

5 малыш: 
Разноцветные шары 
Принесли мы для игры. 

1-ый В-ль: 
Что ж, спасибо, малыши, 
Благодарны от души. 
Ну, ребята, не зевайте, 
С малышами поиграйте! 

Дети под музыку подбрасывают шары вверх, друг другу, родителям. 

Звучит музыка З.Роот «Скоро в школу». 
Дети-выпускники держат за руку малышей.
Остальные дети тоже становятся парами. 
Все стоят лицом к родителям. 
В другой руке у всех детей шарик. 

Песня: «Скоро в школу» м. З.Роот 
На каждый припев дети, взявшись за руки, кружатся лодочкой. 

1-ый Вль благодарит малышей за поздравление и воздушные шары, выпускники хором говорят спасибо и хлопают, провожая детей младшей группы. 
Затем воспитатели предлагают детям нанизать шары на ленту и повесить ленту с шарами в зале. 
Пока внимание детей отвлечено, в зале появляется «подарок», в котором прячутся дети-игрушки средней группы. 

3-ий В-ль: 
Ребята! 
Какой красивый подарок. 
Здесь открытка, давайте прочтём её. 
(читает)
«Детский сад вам шлёт подарки: 
Кто захочет, тот возьмёт; 
Здесь есть кукла с бантом ярким,
И гусар в подарке ждёт.» 

В-ли открывают «подарок», Кукла и Гусар идут под музыку по кругу в разные стороны и обойдя зал, останавливаются в проходе между стульчиками (в центре). 

Кукла: 
Вы уходите учиться, 
Нас оставите скучать. 
Все ж любимые игрушки 
Просим вас НЕ ЗАБЫВАТЬ! 

Гусар: 
Вот и всё, пора прощаться! 
Что ещё хотим сказать? 
Разрешите на прощанье, 
Вам успехов пожелать! 

Вместе: 
Поздравляем, дети, вас 
С поступленьем в первый класс! 
До свиданья! 

Игрушки выходят из зала. 

В центр выходят Илья и Вика  

Илья: 
Мы сегодня с детским садом 
Навсегда прощаемся. 
Нам теперь учиться надо, 
В школу отправляемся! 

Вика: 
Мне теперь не до игрушек. 
Я учусь по Букварю. 
Соберу свои игрушки 
И Сереже подарю. 
Деревянную посуду 
Я пока дарить не буду, 
Заяц нужен мне самой, 
Ничего, что он хромой. 
А медведь измазан слишком, 
Куклу жалко отдавать, 
Он отдаст её мальчишкам 
Или бросит под кровать. 
Паровоз отдать Сереже? 
Он плохой, без колеса, 
И потом мне нужен тоже 
Поиграть на полчаса. 
Мне теперь не до игрушек. 
Я учусь по Букварю. 
Но я, кажется, Сереже 
Ничего не подарю. 

Звучит вступление к танцу, Вика зовёт жестами подружек, а Илья присоединяется к мальчикам, взяв игрушку для танца. 

Танец-шутка: «Поиграй со мной» 

Мальчик (лог.гр.): 
Много игрушек есть в детском саду, 
Всё, что хочу для игры я найду. 
Возьму мячик на резинке, 
Все спортивные машинки. 
Для девчонок пригодятся 
Куклы модницы-болтушки. 
Но мне нравятся, признаться, 
Музыкальные игрушки. 
И мы сейчас с друзьями 
Для вас сыграем сами 
При всём честном народе: 
«Во саду ли, в огороде». 

Оркестр: «Во саду ли, в огороде» 
Играют дети лог.гр. 

Девочка (подг): 
На металлофонах,  
С мамами 
Мы сейчас сыграем. 
Мамы! Выходите! 
Мы вас приглашаем! 

3-ий В-ль: 
Ну-ка, мамы, выходите, 
И ребятам помогите. 

Оркестр: «Светит месяц» 

Реб.: 
На празднике весёлом 
Хотим мы в этот час 
Для мамочек любимых 
Исполнить: «Мамин вальс» 

Песня: «Мамин вальс» 

Танец: «Фигурный вальс» м. А.Грибоедова 

(в этом месте, по просьбе воспитателя, почти перед утренником, были вставлены частушки; на видео они есть.)

В зале появляется игрушка крыска. 

Шапокляк (с сумкой): 
Стой, Лариска! 
В сумку, быстро! 
СобралИсь здесь?! 
Всем привет! 
Ну, а нам, 
С моею крыской, 
Приглашенья снова нет? 
Погодите ж, погодите! 

4-ый В-ль: 
Что такое, как же так? 
Вы, гражданка, кто такая? 

Шапокляк: 
Я – старуха Шапокляк! 
Отойдите, не мешайте! 

4-ый В-ль: 
Вы детишек не пугайте, 
Нынче праздник у ребят.

Шапокляк: 
Ах, меня ещё корят?! 
Праздник – это хорошо. 
Это очень хорошо! 
Мой счастливый час пришёл! 
Себя лишать не буду радости: 
Люблю я делать гадости. 
Значит, в школу вы идёте, 
Что же вы с собой возьмёте? 

Дети перечисляют предметы. 

Шапокляк: 
Ха! Вы в школу идёте. 
Давно это знала. 
Подарки с любовью для вас собирала. 
Всё, что нужно в школе 
Для счёта и письма, 
В этой чудной сумке 
Для вас я принесла. 
Вот рогатка вам, ребятки, 
Чтобы в птичек пострелять. 
Вот вам шумный пистолетик, 
Чтоб друг друга попугать. 
Эту кнопку предлагаю 
Вам на стульчик подложить, 
Этим камнем драгоценным 
Нужно окна все побить. 
Этой палкой-выручалкой 
Во все стороны махать. 
Мне для миленьких детишек 
Ничего не жаль отдать. 

4-ый В-ль: 
Ребята, вам нужны такие подарки? …(ответы детей) 

Шапокляк: 
Не нужны, так не нужны. 
Больше ничего не получите! 

4-ый В-ль: 
Не обижайся, Шапокляк.
Посмотрилучше, что ребята в портфель положат. 


Аттракцион: «Собери портфель» 
Играют все дети, сидя на стульях. 
Шапокляк мешает детям, подсовывает им ненужные предметы. 

4-ый В-ль: 
Видишь, Шапокляк, не удалось тебе сбить с толку детей. 

Шапокляк: 
Да ваши дети не знают даже где правая, а где левая рука! 
Скажет учительница: «Возьмите карандаш в правую руку». 
А они возьмут его в левую ногу. 

4-ый В-ль: 
Не правда! 
Ребята, вы знаете, где ваша правая рука? 
Давайте покажем свои знания Шапокляк. 


Игра: «Это правая рука»
Играет одна группа.

Шапокляк: 
Эти знают, а эти – точно не знают. 


Играет другая группа. 

Шапокляк: 
Умненькие детки, такие мне и нужны. 
Всё, решено.
Открываю «Школу ветреных наук». 
Приём без экзаменов. 
Обучение бесплатное. 
Кто желает записаться? 

4-ый В-ль: 
А какие науки мы будем изучать? 

Шапокляк: 
Я научу вас мазать клеем скамейки, 
Ссориться между собой, ябедничать, 
Сваливать вину на другого, 
Быть болтливыми, драться..

4-ый В-ль(перебивает): 
Хватит, хватит, Шапокляк. 
Ребята, вы согласны записаться в такую школу?...(ответы детей) 

Шапокляк: 
Значит, так. 
Сейчас мы поиграем. 
Всех проигравших я забираю в свою школу. 

4-ый В-ль: 
Наши ребята ловкие и умелые. 
Они тебе, Шапокляк, не проиграют. 


Игра: «Ищи» м. Ломовой 
(заказ воспитателя) 
Вначале девочки двигаются за кругом.
На повтор игры – мальчики. 


Шапокляк: 
Ладно, школу открывать не буду, 
Но подарочек, всё же, оставлю. 

Шапокляк разбрасывает по залу кляксы. 

Шапокляк: 
Вот кляксы для тетрадок,
Сердитые всегда. 
За них лишь двойку ставят, пятёрку – никогда. 
И вы не унывайте –  
Без них никак нельзя! 
Нерях они встречают 
Как лучшие друзья. 
Любая эта клякса 
Коварна и вредна, 
Черней сапожной ваксы – 
Для двоек вам дана. 

1-ый В-ль: 
Ребята, нам нужны в школе кляксы? …(ответы детей) 
Где цветные краски? 
Помогите нам. 
Розовые, жёлтые – 
Будем рады вам! 
Синие, зелёные – 
Приятные цвета, 
Чёрных клякс не будет 
Больше никогда! 


«Танец красок» 

1-ый В-ль: 
Шапокляк, не будет, по-твоему. 
Не испортишь детям праздник. 

Шапокляк: 
Что тебе, краса, неймётся. 
 Без меня был праздник, – 
С моей помощью начнётся 
Праздник – безобразник! 
Ну-ка, быстро, пареньки, 
Надевайте галстуки. 
А вы, барышни, у нас 
Королевы без прикрас. 

Танец: «Твист» (Королева красоты) 

В конце танца дети приглашают в круг сотрудников и родителей, а Шапокляк тихо уходит. 

Все садятся на места. 

Звучит м. Е. Доги: «Вальс». 
Входит Фея. 
В руках у неё зонт-карусель. Зонт закрыт, ленточки собраны у трости. 

Фея: 
Здравствуйте!!! 
Друзья! Я Фея Волшебства. 
Из вас кто верит в чудеса? …(ответы) 
Сомнений нет. 
Ведь чудо в каждом есть из вас, 
Лишь стоит только 
В школе потрудиться. 
А смелость, ум и доброта 
Помогут вам всегда 
Всего добиться! 
А сейчас для вас Сюрприз –  
Отправляемся в круиз 
На волшебной карусели (открыть зонт, отпустить ленточки). 
Приглашаю вас, садитесь, 
В карусели закружитесь, 
И пока мы в ней катаемся –  
В будущее отправляемся! 

Дети занимают места в карусели. Звучит м. Е.Доги: «Вальс». 
Музыка звучит, пока говорит Фея. 

Фея: 
Первый класс уж позади, 
Там второй и третий. 
Класс четвёртый впереди, 
Пятый рядом светит. 
Пробегут шестой с седьмым 
Незаметно и легко. 
Затем, встретитесь с восьмым…
Ну а там, недалеко 
Окончанье школы. 
Сто дорог открою я, 
Ну, смелей шагайте 
И профессию свою 
В будущем – узнайте… 

Под музыку дети продолжают идти спокойным шагом по кругу, держа ленточку в руке; и тот ребёнок, кто читает двустишие, машет рукой (приветствует). 

Илья: 
Вор, разбойник и карманник 
Берегитесь,  Я – ОХРАННИК! 

Антон Ш: 
Я внимателен, пытлив, 
Ведь я ЧАСТНЫЙ ДЕТЕКТИВ! 

Миша: 
Лихачу скажу я: «Стой!» 
Я ДОРОЖНЫЙ ПОСТОВОЙ! 

Азамат: 
Спокоен я в мире товаров и цен. 
Веду я свой бизнес, ведь я БИЗНЕСМЕН! 

Дима К: 
От вирусов злобных компьютер наш чист: 
Программы вам спас… Я, друзья, ПРОГРАММИСТ! 

Андрей Д: 
Я сочинять законы рад. 
Я в нашей Думе ДЕПУТАТ!  

София: 
Не решит больной задач, 
Полечу его. Я – ВРАЧ! 

Ярослав: 
Нет тельняшки без полос. 
Я в тельняшке, я – МАТРОС! 

Эллина: 
Вежлива со всеми, хвалят: «Молодец!» 
Мне нельзя иначе, я ведь ПРОДАВЕЦ! 

Настя: 
Я шью прекрасно, крою лихо. 
Я рукодельница – ПОРТНИХА! 

Аня: 
Вновь отдых и сон уж давно позабыты. 
Я песни пишу. Я, друзья, КОМПОЗИТОР! 

Надя: 
Пачка воздушная, танец старинный. 
Я снова на сцене. Ведь я – БАЛЕРИНА! 

Вика: 
Высока, стройна как ель. 
Я в платье модном. Я – МОДЕЛЬ! 

Дэниз: 
Защищать в суде всех рад. 
Я умелый АДВОКАТ! 

Кирилл: 
Я финансовый факир. 
В банк вас жду – ведь я БАНКИР! 

Карина: 
Решаю проблемы я чётко и быстро. 
В правительстве я ведь служу. Я – МИНИСТР! 

Вася: 
Мне мигает светофор, 
Знает он, что я ШОФЁР! 

Саша М: 
Я моря и океан покорил. 
Я – КАПИТАН! 

Сережа: 
Замирает в страхе зритель. 
Я в клетке с тигром. Я УКРОТИТЕЛЬ! 

Никита: 
Я для солдат своих пример. 
Я бравый, храбрый ОФИЦЕР! 

Юля: 
А я слёзо-носо-вытиратель. 
В детском саду я ВОСПИТАТЕЛЬ! 

Маша: 
Если вашу кошечку укусил комар, 
Её мигом вылечу, ведь я – ВЕТЕРИНАР! 

Кристина: 
Я лентяев укротитель, 
В школе я зовусь – УЧИТЕЛЬ! 

Настя Г: 
Я как воздушная принцесса. 
Я в форме лётной, СТЮАРДЕССА! 

Данил: 
Поезд длинный голосист. 
Даю сигнал – я МАШИНИСТ! 

Яна: 
Струны гитары, терпенье, талант. 
И вдохновенье. Ведь я – МУЗЫКАНТ! 

Антон К: 
Побеждён огонь коварный. 
Я не зря зовусь ПОЖАРНЫЙ! 

Витя: 
Я к телевизору запчасти 
Вам подберу. Я – ТЕЛЕМАСТЕР! 

Андрей С: 
Я весь наукой увлечённый. 
Пишу труды, ведь я – УЧЁНЫЙ! 

Арсен: 
Сыграны игры все без замен. 
И чемпионом я стал. Я – СПОРТСМЕН! 

Фея: 
Школа каждому откроет путь, 
Только дружбу взять не позабудь. 
Без дружбы школьной не прожить, 
Ты научись ей дорожить! 

2-ой В-ль: 
Уважаемая Фея Волшебства! 
Наши девочки и мальчики очень дружат.
Посмотри. как они весело вместе танцуют. 

Танец: «Полька» 

Фея: 
Я рада за вас. В добрый путь! 
Учитесь, дружите, растите! 
До свиданья! 

Фея уходит. 

Воспитатели читают стихи 

1-ый В-ль: 
Ну, что ж, пришла пора прощаться, 
Нам жалко с вами расставаться! 
Мы всех вас очень полюбили, 
Хотим, чтоб вы нас не забыли! 

2-ой В-ль: 
Пройдут года, и утром ранним 
Вы приведёте к нам сюда 
Своих детей на воспитанье, 
Мы будем ждать их, как всегда. 

3-ий В-ль: 
С улыбкой встретим ваших деток 
И скажем им: «Мы рады вам! 
Любить вас будем так же крепко, 
Как ваших милых пап и мам!» 

4-ый В-ль: 
Вам детский сад тепло дарил, 
И гнал печали в тень. 
Здесь добрый дух всегда царил, 
Был праздник каждый день! 

Дети встают полукругом 

1 реб: 
Вот и прошёл этот праздник последний, 
Долго мы ждали его – целый год! 
Ждали и с радостью, ждали с волненьем, 
Знали, однажды придёт. 

2 реб: 
Деревья сегодня все погрустнели, 
Ветки свои, опустив до земли. 
Слышали часто они, как мы пели, 
И подпевать нам тихонько могли. 

3 реб: 
Деревья, любимые, вы не грустите, 
Не надо вздыхать и качать головой. 
Мы уже выросли, так что простите, 
Надо идти нам дорогой другой. 

4 реб: 
Будут иные встречать нас деревья, 
Мы постараемся их полюбить. 
Только мы знаем, родной детский садик 
Нам никогда ни за что не забыть! 

5 реб: 
Сколько здесь было веселья и смеха, 
Сколько открытий, чудес, доброты! 
Сколько достигнуто новых успехов – 
Это заслуга твоя, это ты! 

6 реб: 
Да, это ты нас растил, согревая, 
Словно, птенцов на могучих ветвях. 
Ну, а сегодня, мы все улетаем, 
Мы навсегда оставляем тебя! 

Песня 

Слово заведующей.
Вручение дипломов. 
Вручение подарков. 

В конце приходит повар и приносит мороженое, которое прислал в подарок детям Дед Мороз.

----------

окси 777 (24.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Основу сценария я взяла из «Фабрики звёзд», журналы «Колокольчик». А роль НЯНИ ВИКИ полностью написала сама, в то время это было прямое попадание в тему по популярности просмотров телесериала. Есть видео, но неудачное. Переведу на диск – выложу. Сценарий короткий, потому что зава сказала, что и так очень много номеров и вычеркнула кое-что. Я на свой страх и риск, вставила 2 музыкальных и 2 стихотворных номера (она и не заметила номера, внесённые ею в "чёрный список"). В итоге - утренник прошёл всего за 35 минут. 


ВЫПУСК  В ШКОЛУ.

ФАБРИКА ЗВЁЗД.

МДОУ № 312 «КАТЮША».
г. Ростов-на-Дону.
2006 г. 

В зал заходит воспитатель.

В-ль:   
Время летит, и его не вернуть, 
Стали большими ребята.
            Мы отправляем сегодня их в путь, 
Простятся они с детским садом.

Под музыку дети входят в зал и садятся на трибуны.

Реб:   
Сколько раз мы в этом зале 
С детьми праздники  встречали.
           Выпуск – первый за пять лет. 
Настал торжественный момент.

В-ль:   
Наши дети многому научились в детском саду. Детский сад – это наша                                            
            фабрика маленьких звёзд. Сегодня они выступят перед нами, здесь, в 
            последний раз с гала-концертом «Фабрики звёзд». 
Ведёт его знаменитая, и очень любимая детьми Няня Вика! 

В-ль аплодирует, зрители его поддерживают, входит Няня Вика.

Вика:   
Здравствуйте, здравствуйте! Я – Виктория Прутковская, а для особо 
             приближённых, то есть для своих, ну, для вас просто Вика.
             Няня Вика.  И сегодня я веду свой  репортаж из детского садика
             № 312, где проходит выпускной концерт «Фабрики звёзд» города 
             Ростова-на-Дону. Приветствуем наших полуфабрикатов: 

 дуэт «Детки»: Вероника и Саша;

танцевальная группа «Игрушка»: Маша, Никита, Саша, Максим, 
                                                                       Кристина, Сережа, Карина, Сережа;

вокально-инструментальный ансамбль «Музыкальный калейдоскоп»:

солистка Наташа,

металлисты Паша, Артем, 

ударные Дима, Слава, Альберт;  

шумовые Лора, Нурана; 

шоу-балет «Весёлые ножки»: Катя, Влада, Алина, Сюзи. 

(Дети, когда называют их коллектив, встают и машут рукой).

Вика:   
Пять лет бедные деточки трудились на фабрике! Они подружились, 
            многое узнали. Они стали сильнее, умнее, во многом благодаря своим
            учителям. Аплодисменты!   (зал аплодирует детям).  
            Да тут же все таланты! Мама дорогая, да эти дети такую вам фабрику 
            звёзд сейчас покажут, о-го-го! Правильно, ребята, говорю?! 
            А шо так тихо?..  Во! Моё воспитание! Ой, деточки ж мои, я так вас 
            люблю. Я ж с детства мечтала воспитывать, воспитывать. А ну, по 
           секрету скажите своей няне: боитесь выступать?..   Ша! Расслабьтесь! 
           Я вас умоляю! А ну, дружненько так…  встали…  И…  Начали!..

ПЕСНЯ - ПЕРЕСТРОЕНИЕ: «КРУТО ТЫ ПОПАЛ…» м. И. Крутого.
(слова из «Колокольчика» я немного переделала, если надо - поищу)

Вика:    
Ну вот, открыли «Фабрику». И начинает наш концерт 

дуэт: «Детки»!
              А на подтанцовке у них 

танцевальная группа: «Игрушка»! 

ПЕСНЯ: «Детский сад» м. А.Филиппенко. 

Вика:  
Замечательный номер. Браво! Погодите-погодите, куда же вы 
             уходите? А ну, идите ко мне, ну, говорите, а шо, вам теперь и правда, 
             игрушки не нужны будут? 

Девочка из дуэта:   
Мне теперь не до игрушек, 
Я учусь по букварю. 
                                 Соберу свои игрушки 
И Серёже подарю. 
                                 Деревянную посуду 
Я пока дарить не буду. 
                                 Заяц нужен мне самой, 
Ничего, что он хромой. 
                                 А медведь измазан слишком, 
Куклу жалко отдавать. 
                                 Он отдаст её мальчишкам 
Или бросит под кровать. 
                                 Паровоз отдать Серёже? 
Он плохой, без колеса,  
                                 И потом, мне нужен тоже, 
Поиграть на полчаса. 
                                 Мне теперь не до игрушек, 
Я учусь по букварю,  
                                 Но я, кажется, Серёже 
Ничего не подарю! 

Вика:   
Ой, мама дорогая!..   Ну а ты что нам скажешь?  

Мальчик из дуэта:   
Много игрушек есть в детском саду. 
                                  Какие хочу для игры я найду. 
                                  Возьму мячик и картинки, 
И конструктор, и машинки. 
                                  А девчонкам пригодятся 
Куклы модницы-болтушки. 
                                  Но мне нравятся, признаться, 
Музыкальные игрушки… 

Вика:   
Ай, вы ж, мои деточки. Ну, садитесь, в ногах правды нет. Ну что ж 
            это такое творится: если в школу идёшь, то любимые игрушки  
            побоку? Они ж не виноваты, что вы в школу уходите. Слушайте свою 
            няню Вику: играйте в игрушки, до-олго играйте! А кто-то ж из вас, 
            ещё и в музыкальную школу пойдёт! Но ничего-ничего! 
Наши полуфабрикаты и на металлофоне сумеют сыграть, и на ударных!
 (хлопает кулаком о кулак). Встречайте следующих полуфабрикатов: 

вокально-инструментальный ансамбль: «Музыкальный калейдоскоп»! 

ПЕСНЯ: «СОЛНЕЧНЫЙ ЗАЙЧИК» м. Голикова. 


Вика:   
Браво! Браво! Садитесь-садитесь, а солистку «Музыкального 
            калейдоскопа»  прошу подойти ко мне. Ну, расскажи нам о планах  
            вашего ансамбля, о будущих гастролях. 

Солистка:   
Нам пришла пора учиться, 
Скоро прозвенит звонок 
                    И задорной, звонкой песней 
Позовёт нас на урок. 

Вика:   
Ага; ага… Ну, спойте нам тогда песню о школе. Та-ак! Кому дать 
             звонок? То-очно такой же вас ждёт в школе!

ПЕСНЯ: «А В ШКОЛЕ» м. Никитиной. 

Вика:   
Да, хорошо будет в школе, только, ой, дожди эти пойдут, слякоть 
            начнётся, грязь. Так, стоп! У нас в гостях знаменитый на весь Первомайский  район 
шоу-балет: «Весёлые ножки». 
Они-то нам и помогут 
            поднять настроение в дождливый день. Приветствуем! Уа! 

ТАНЕЦ: «КАРТИНКИ ИЗ ДЕТСКОГО КАЛЕЙДОСКОПА». 
м. Б. Савельева «Разноцветная песенка». 

Вика:   
Великолепное исполнение! А тем временем, наши мальчики зря  
            время не теряют, вот прямо на ваших глазах произошло рождение 
            нового творческого коллектива и перед вами выступит квартет: 
            «Озорники». Поддержим их, товарищи, горячими аплодисментами! 

ПЕСНЯ «ТОЛЬКО В ШКОЛУ» м. Гомоновой. 

Вика:   
Ну просто замечательно! Какой класс! Какое мастерство! Какой накал 
            страстей! Да, ребята потрудились на славу! И сейчас я с большим 
            удовольствием хочу представить вам наших учителей: 

Преподаватель вокала и хореографии Мирзоева Муза Эдуардовна; 

 Педагог-психолог Куликова Татьяна Сергеевна; 

 Преподаватель риторики Гетта Ольга Геннадьевна; 

  Преподаватель физической культуры Хазарян Елена Суреновна; 

 Педагог по этикету Чолария Вера Николоевна; 

  Продюсер фабрики Курганова Нелли Александровна; 

 И, наконец, директор «Фабрики звёзд» Смагина Наталья Николаевна. 

 Очуметь! Я же ж тоже какое-то отношение к этой вашей, педагогике 
            имею. Ну наши полуфабрикаты тут так зажигали, так танцевали, 
ты-дыц, ты-дыц, так пели, что, ой, ну не могу я больше молчать,
 оой, 
            можно и мне выступить?..  Шо, правда можно? Ой, спасибочки! 

«Ветер перемен» 
Дети вначале, на вступление чуть-чуть покачиваются из стороны в сторону, 
затем, подняв руки, раскачиваются сильнее. 
Потом, ребята встают и обойдя зал, делают круг вокруг няни Вики. 
Дальше – лодочки, шаг в круг, назад, кружение, 
плавно поднять и опустить руки. 
В конце песни, дети 
должны спокойно, держась все за руки, цепочкой 
сесть на свои места на трибунах. 

Вика:  
Спасибочки! Спасибо! Ой, вы мне так хлопаете, мама дорогая! 
            Спасибо! А я вам ещё спою. А вы не сидите тут, помогайте:  
            потанцуйте, подвигайтесь, попрыгайте. Веселее, веселее, ну,  
            шустренько так, готовы?  

ТВИСТ «КОРОЛЕВА КРАСОТЫ». 

Вика:   
Мы так с вами плавненько, плавненько подобрались и к финальной 
             песне. Выступают несравненные девчонки из группы: 
«Катюшина фабрика»! 
Встречайте! 

«ЛЁЛИК, СОЛНЦЕ». 

1купл:   
В жизни сделать многое хотим успеть, ведь нам всем только семь.
             Хочется о садике нам песню спеть, песенку весёлую спеть всем. 
             Быстро пролетят и пробегут года. Будем рады встрече мы всегда. 

Припев:   
Садик! Садик! «Катюшу» любим мы, об этом мы поём.
                 Ты слышишь, садик! Садик! Песенку весёлую поём. 

2купл:   
Здесь учились мы писать и рисовать, петь, считать, танцевать, 
              Детский сад «Катюша» стал для всех родным, 
              И всегда дружить мы будем с ним. 

Припев. 

Вика:   
Ну что ж, я говорила, какие таланты, умереть и не встать! 
Вам, девчата, подпевал весь зал! 
А кто же стал победителем? Интересно узнать? .. 

Расслабьтесь! По условиям «Фабрики звёзд» города Ростова- 
            на- Дону 
у нас вообще не может быть победителей и побеждённых, 
            потому, что «Фабрика звёзд» д/с № 312 для вас, ребята, 

закончила 
            свою работу. Вы теперь отправляетесь на «Школьную фабрику звёзд»! 

Круто! Эх, мои дорогие деточки, как же жалко с вами расставаться, 
но 
            ничего-ничего, я, да и мы все, правда, Вера Николаевна, выдержим  
            это? 
А за участие в «Фабрике звёзд - 2006» мы вручаем вам цветы. 

Детям раздают по 1 цветку.

Вика:   
Каждый маленький цветок 
Полон счастья, добрых слов. 
            Шлют цветы вам пожеланья: 
Умным быть, достойно жить,  
            Свою Родину любить, 
Верность всем друзьям хранить! 

В-ль:    
Ах, сколько цветов няня вам принесла 
             И много напутствий в дорогу дала. 

Реб:     
 К сотрудникам детского сада 
             Сейчас подойти всем нам надо. 

Реб:     
Слова благодарности произнести 
            И эти цветы им преподнести. 

Дети выстраиваются полукругом. 

(так как группа была логопедическая, логопед просто-напросто ...РАЗОРВАЛА ЧЕТВЕРОСТИШИЯ ...Интересно, что, так детям легче было запомнить получившуюся  НЕСКЛАДУШКУ??? Логопед - дочь заведующей, поэтому , просто все подчинились ей)

1.	
Сегодня светлый и печальный день. 
     Прощаемся мы нынче с детским садом. 

2.	
Нам школа открывает дверь. 
Прощай, наш детский сад, грустить не надо! 

3.	
Сюда другие дети будут приходить, 
Чтоб вновь уйти, когда настанет время. 

4.	
А ты, наш детский сад, всё так же будешь жить 
И сеять доброты и знаний семя. 

5.	
Спасибо мы сегодня говорим всем тем, 
Кто проявлял о нас заботу! 

6.	
Воспитывал, лечил, кормил – 
У вас нелёгкая, но нужная работа! 

Под м. прощальной песни дети дарят сотрудникам цветы и вновь становятся полукругом.  

Реб:   
На прощанье мы для сада 
          Песню дружную споём. 

Реб:   
Никогда, нигде, ребята, 
          Не забудем мы о нём! 

«ПРОЩАЛЬНАЯ ПЕСНЯ» м. Щикаловой. 

В-ль:   
Дорогие дети! Выпускники! 
            Последний раз мы вас собрали в просторном и нарядном зале. 
            Он в школу провожает тех, кто в жизни нам дороже всех. 
            Кто нам дороже всех на свете? 
            Конечно, это наши дети! 
           Они уходят в первый раз, от всей души мы им сейчас 
           Давайте скажем: «В добрый час!»…

Звучит запись песни 
«ДОРОГОЮ ДОБРА». 
Воспитатель берёт первого ребёнка за руку, а няня Вика последнего, все дети идут друг за другом по кругу и спокойно машут рукой. Воспитатель выводит детей в физкультурный зал, где накрыты сладкие столы для выпускников.

----------

tvelen (18.04.2016), буссоница (16.04.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

сделано по материалам форума. 

День смеха. Встреча утром на улице у центрального входа. 

1 скоморох. Здравствуйте детишки, девчонки и мальчишки.
2 скоморох. Всех вас без исключения
Оба. Приглашаем на наше веселье! 
1 Собрались мы все на праздник:
Веселы, бодры, дружны.
2 Будут наши смех и песни
Даже на луне слышны!
ВМЕСТЕ. Любим шутки мы и смех – 
Веселим сегодня всех!
1 скоморох. Будем пляски плясать, будем песни играть
Вместе. Подходи, поспеши, с нами вместе попляши.

Скоморохи начинают плясать, приглашая детей.


По окончании пляски:
1 скоморох Подходите, ребятня, да послушайте меня.
2 скоморох И меня.
1 скоморох. И меня!
Вместе. Ради нынешнего дня.
1 скоморох. Что это мы расплясались?
2 скоморох. Не знаю, наверное, от радости. Праздник уж больно хорош. День смеха. Да и ребята кругом хорошие, веселые, радостные!
Вместе. С днем смеха!
Дети. Спасибо.

1 скоморох. Погоди-ка, вот мы разговариваем с ребятами, а кто мы такие не сказали.
2 скоморох. Да они, наверное, догадались. Правильно, ребята?
Дети отвечают.

1 Где купили вы синьор, этот красный помидор?
2 Вот невежливый вопрос, это собственно мой нос! (пританцовывают, меняются местами)

2 Яму копал?
1 Копал!
2 В яму упал?
1 Упал! (приседает)
2 В яме сидишь?
1 Сижу. (подпирает щёку кулаком)
2 Лестницу ждёшь?
1 Жду!
2 Яма сыра?
1 Сыра! (ёжится)
2 Как голова?
1 Цела!
2 Значит, живой?
1 Живой.
2 Ну, я пошёл домой!
1 А я…? (пританцовывают, меняются местами)


1. Вот и праздник наступил: первое апреля! 
Будем дурака валять, чтоб было веселее.
2 Мой характер боевой, боевым останется.
От меня тебе сейчас кулаком достанется! (боксирует)
1 Я, ребята, удал. И совсем я не мал! (садится, встаёт, уворачиваясь от кулаков)
Кулаками не маши, Лучше смейся и пляши! (щекочет 2 скомороха, тот приплясывает )

2 Сидит заяц на берёзе белая рубашечка
На головке сапожок, на ноге фуражечка.
1  По дороге я шёл и тебя увидел.
Под кусточком ты сидел, Слон тебя обидел!
 2 Ох, как здорово, веселье бьёт сегодня через край,
Нынче 1апреля, так что рот не разевай! 

1. По двору ведро идёт, деда за руку ведёт.
2 Чайник по морю плывёт, думает, что пароход.
1 Скачет по полю кровать, быстро скачет, не поймать.
2 Самовар пыхтел-пыхтел, прямо в небо полетел.
1 Пианино, говорят, съело 8 поросят.
2 А корова зонтик съела и на крышу улетела!
1 Лампа в платье нарядилась, в пляску весело пустилась.
2 Шёл мальчишка с бородой, помидор ел голубой.
1 А бабочки гнёзда из прутиков свили
И в сети зелёное солнце ловили!
2 Залаяли птицы, запели собаки-
И я уверяю, что это не враки! (пританцовывают) 

1 Мы на месте не стоим, малышей мы веселим! 
2 Ребятишки, не зевайте и загадки отгадайте:
 1Кто любит по ветвям носиться, конечно, рыжая (Белка) 
2 В малине понимает толк хозяин леса бурый (Медведь)
1 Кто стучит, как в барабан на сосне сидит (Дятел)
2 Хвост веером на голове корона, прекрасней нету птицы чем (Павлин)
1 Что за чудо? Вот так чудо: сверху блюдо, снизу блюдо.
2Ходит блюдо по дороге- голова торчит да ноги. (Черепаха) (пританцовывают)

1А я хожу как акробат.
Посмотрите, дети! (держит в руках обруч)
2 Не боишься ты у нас
Ничего на свете.
1 А давай, с тобою, брат,   
Будем мы ловить ребят!  (держат обруч вдвоём, подбегают несколько раз к детям и делают вид, что хотят их поймать)

2 Мне, друзья, всё нипочём! 
Стал я супер-силачом (берёт мяч для фитбола, делает с ним несколько приседаний)
1 А я тоже силач: 
Вот как я бросаю мяч! (берёт другой мяч и оба делают вид, что бросают их в детей)

2 скоморох. Вы должны повторять за мной то, что я скажу. Две фразы вы скажете, а вот третью ни за что не повторите. Ну, что начинаем? Итак, повторяйте за мной три волшебные фразы.
«У нас очень весело» (дети повторяют).
«Мальчики смеются, а девочки нет» (дети повторяют).
«Вот и ошиблись!» …
2 Скоморох. Что же вы не повторяете моей третьей фразы? Моя последняя фраза была : «Вот и ошиблись!» Почему вы её не повторили?
1 скоморох.  А теперь, повторяйте за мной. 
«Сегодня хорошая погода» (дети повторяют).
«Кругом так красиво» (дети повторяют).
«Громче повторяйте!» (прикладывает ладонь к уху и поворачивается этим ухом к детям). Дети громко кричат: «Кругом так красиво!»
1.скоморох Чудаки, моя третья фраза была: «Громче повторяйте!» Надо было это сказать. Что мне с вами делать? Я даже готов дать приз тому, кто повторит за мной три волшебные фразы. / Достает приз - игрушку / .
1 скоморох. Повторяйте за мной.
«Повторить фразу нелегко» (дети повторяют).
«А я все-таки повторил» (дети повторяют).
«Вот теперь получайте приз»(Машет призом над головами детей) Дети пытаются взять приз.
1 скоморох. Постойте, постойте. Моя третья фраза была «Вот теперь получайте приз» Вам  надо было повторить ее. Придется остаться без приза. 

1 Как у наших у ребят глазки весело горят.
2 Глазоньки горят у Юли, глазоньки горят у Юры. 
1 У Марины, у Наташи, у Андрюши и Аркаши! 
2 Мы вас веселили? …
А вы смеялись? …
1 В игры с вами играли? …
А вы все улыбались? …
2 Ищите улыбку, цените улыбку,
1 Дарите улыбку друзьям.
2 Любите улыбку, храните улыбку -
1Нам жить без улыбки нельзя! 

Все поют песню В. Шаинского "Улыбка".

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), lorik_minsk (06.05.2021), marih (28.03.2016), Алусик (01.03.2017), Раиса2001 (23.02.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

По просьбе заведующей, взяла завязку из своих "Принцесс-Принцев-Царевен-Царевичей" (Сценарий от 2 марта 2010г), а основу сделала так же по указанию, на НАВЫКАХ,  приобретённых детьми в детском саду. После утренника будет развлекательная программа с клоунами, поэтому от участия взрослых персонажей мне сказали отказаться. И ещё: чтобы детям было интересно на празднике, все загадки учить индивидуально с детьми, иначе праздник просто сорвётся и будет неинтересно. 

Спасибо Вам, девочки: ваш материал натолкнул меня на создание игр-аттракционов и некоторых переделок-четверостиший. 


Со сказкой мы прощаемся и в школу собираемся! 

МДОУ № 199 «Зайчик» 
г. Ростов-на-Дону 
2010 г.  

Дети стоят парами перед залом, за дверью в коридор. В зал заходят девочка и мальчик (без деталей сказочных костюмов) и останавливаются в центре. 

Девочка:

В детском садике сегодня 
                   		Шум и суета. 
			В детском садике сегодня 
                   		Праздник с самого утра. 

Мальчик:

Да, (имя) день чудесный – 
Мы с утра все чуда ждём. 		
А чтоб было интересней, 
                 		В сказку всех мы позовём. 

Девочка: 

Мамы, папы, вы согласны, 
                    		В сказке с нами побывать? (отв. родителей)

Мальчик: 

Слушайте, какие сказки 
                    		Мы умеем складывать. 

Девочка: 

Как-то было дело 
                   		В некотором царстве…

Мальчик:

Как-то было дело 
                    		Где-то в государстве…

Под музыку девочка и мальчик уходят за дверь, надевают короны и другие детали сказочных костюмов и становятся на своё место в построении. 
Появляется Фея. За ней идёт Паж. 

Фея:

Паж, где ты, мой мальчик, 
                    		Иди-ка, сюда! 

Паж:

Я здесь, моя Фея! 
                    		Я рядом всегда! 

Фея: 
			Собрались в школу, в первый класс 
                    		Принцессы, короли и принцы, 
			Царевичи, царевны – 
                    		Ребячьи все любимцы. 

Паж: 

Ах, в первый класс тоже 
                    		Попасть я стремлюсь, 
			Ведь я не волшебник, 
                    		Я только учусь! 

Паж подаёт Фее руку. 

Фея: 

Свети, сияй улыбками 
                    		Волшебный этот зал! 

Паж: 

			Как счастлив, открываю я 
                    		Сегодня с Феей бал! 

Фея и Паж под музыку обходят зал и становятся у разных стен, возле стульчиков.
Под музыку из коридора поочерёдно входят парами дети. 
В руке у каждой девочки веер. 
Воспитатель в микрофон представляет входящих: 

Золушка и Принц; 
Дюймовочка и Принц Эльфов; 
Царевна и Королевич Елисей; 
Царевна-Лебедь и Князь Гвидон; 
Белоснежка и Принц; 
Царевна-Лягушка и Иван-Царевич; 
Принцесса и Маркиз де Карабас; 
Принцесса на горошине и Король; 
Василиса Премудрая и Иван-Царевич; 
Принцесса и Трубадур; 
Фея Знаний и Министр Сказочных Наук; 
Открывают бал Фея и её Паж. 

Фея: 

Всем вам, друзья, привет. 
Танцуем нежный менуэт. 

Танец «Менуэт» м. Моцарта. 

После танца все садятся, а Белоснежка и Принц выходят на середину зала 

Принц: 

Белоснежка, посмотрите, 
                              Бал собрал здесь всех друзей. 
			Я прошу Вас, не грустите, 
                              Улыбнитесь поскорей. 

Белоснежка:

Очень скоро, Принц, пойдём мы 
			С Вами в школу, в первый класс. 
			И сегодня в этом зале 
СобралИсь в последний раз.
			Красив, ухожен детский сад, 
			Все вещи по местам стоят,  

Принц:	

В саду мы рисовали, 
			Играли, танцевали, 
			Примеры все решали 
			И книжки здесь читали

или: 
«…И каждый день читали…»

Белоснежка: 

Мы прощаемся с тобою, 
Наш любимый детский сад. 
			До свидания, игрушки, 
Не скучайте без ребят! 

Песня: «Только в школу» м. Е.Гомоновой 

В-ль: 

Что за музыка звучит? 
			Кто же в гости к нам спешит? 

В зал входят дети IIмл. гр. (девочка и мальчик) с цветами. 


Малышка: 

Такими же вот крошками 
			Вы в детский сад пришли. 
			Учились топать ножками. 
			Сейчас вы подросли! 
Малыш: 

Мы пришли к вам попрощаться, 
			Очень жалко расставаться! 
			А нельзя ли, будет, нас 
			Взять с собою в первый класс? 

Белоснежка: 

Говорим мы вам спасибо, 
			Что пришли поздравить нас 
			С переходом в первый класс. 

 Принц: 

В школу рано вам пока. 
			Оставайтесь здесь, друзья. 
			А в группу, в подарок, сейчас
			Возьмите игрушки от нас. 	

или:
 «…Возьмите вы книжки от нас.
Как научитесь читать –
Будем вас мы в школе ждать!..»

Дети младшей группы уходят. 

Выходят Василиса Премудрая и Иван-Царевич 

И-Царевич: 

С тобой, Василиса Премудрая, 
			Всегда в школе рядышком буду я – 
			Умеешь ты книжки читать, 
			И будешь меня развлекать. 

Василиса: 

Говоришь ты так напрасно. 
Не уметь читать – опасно! 
			Сколько сказок в мире есть, 
Интересно все прочесть. 

И-Царевич: 	

Как хорошо уметь читать – 
Не надо к маме приставать, 
			Не надо умолять сестрицу: 
«Ну, прочитай ещё страницу». 
			Не надо бабушку трясти: 
«Прочти, пожалуйста, прочти».
			Не надо ждать, не надо звать, 
А можно сесть и почитать! 

Василиса (хлопает): 

	Внимание, внимание! 
			Для всех даю задание.	
			Царевичи и принцы, 
			Вы буквы уже знаете? (Да!)		 
			Царевны и принцессы, 
			Вы тоже все читаете? (Да!)
			Нужно слоги прочитать 
			И загадку отгадать! 

Игра: "Сложи слово"
В-ли раздают детям карточки-слоги оранжевого, фиолетового, голубого, жёлтого, салатового и розового цветов. Затем, дети, после загадки, складывают слова по цвету, например: слово ДО СВИ-ДА-НИЯ на 4-рёх оранжевых и 4-рёх фиолетовых карточках (участвует 8 детей); слово СПА-СИ-БО на на 3-х голубых и 3-х жёлтых (участвуют 6 детей); слово ПО-ЖА-ЛУЙ-СТА на 4-х салатовых и 4-х розовых (участвуют 8 детей). Получается общая (массовая) командная игра. Если не хватает карточек по количеству детей, можно добавить восклицательный знак того же цвета. 
Игра учится заранее, но без загадок. 

Василиса: 

Это было в воскресенье, 
			У меня на дне рожденья: 
			Торт красив был. Просто диво! 
			Мне сказали все… 

Дети: 

СПАСИБО 

Василиса: 

Раз! Два! Три! 
			Слово нужное сложи! (дети складывают 2 слова «спасибо»)

И-Царевич: 

Царь на балу меня хвалил,  
			Что взрослым, я, пожАлуй, СТАЛ. 
			Ведь, всем гостям я говорил 
			Спасибо и…
Дети: 	

ПОЖАЛУЙСТА 

И-Царевич: 

Раз! Два ! Три! 
Слово нужное сложи! (дети складывают 2 слова «пожалуйста»)

Василиса: 

Гости пели, веселились, 
			В хороводе все кружились. 
			Уходя, мне на прощание 
			Все сказали…
Дети: 	

ДО СВИДАНИЯ!

Василиса: 

Раз! Два ! Три! 
Слово нужное сложи! (дети складывают 2 слова 
«до свидания») 

И-Царевич: 

Василиса!  Давай,   
Будем так сейчас играть: 
			Ты ребят приглашай 	

			Слово школьное собрать. 

Василиса: 	(хлопаетв ладоши):	

Раз! Два! Три! 
			Кто играет? Выходи! 

«Буквы пляшут и поют» бел.н.м.
(позже выставлю описание песни-танца-игры)

Выходят Дюймовочка и Эльф

Эльф: 

Дюймовочка, моя красавица, 
Уверен, в школе Вам понравится. 
Я – Эльф, давно уж Вас люблю. 
Со стразами Вам крылья подарю, 
И будем в школе вместе мы летать. 
Подарок рады от меня принять? 

Дюймовочка: 	

Мечтала летать с Вами, Принц, я и вдруг – 
			Вот этот подарок. Спасибо, мой друг! 
			Ведь, я стюардессой давно стать хочу, 
			Серьёзно-серьёзно, ничуть не шучу. 
			Вокруг все мне скажут: «Ах, как говорит! 
			Как будто, хрустальный ручей здесь журчит». 

Логопедическое рифмованное задание: как бы продолжение стихотворения, вначале Дюймовочка произносит 1 рифму, затем Эльф и опять Дюймовочка. Всё должно быть статично, на месте, как бы одна сценка, потому что дальше Эльф продолжает слова по сценарию.

Эльф:	

А я хочу артистом стать,
Чтобы на сцене выступать,
Чтобы улыбки мне дарили,
И комплименты говорили,
Чтобы в кино меня снимали,
И роли новые давали!  

Дюймовочка:

Мой милый Эльф! Вас понимаю. 
			И вот что Вам я предлагаю. 
			Давайте, мы споём для всех, 
			Уверенна, нас ждёт успех. 	

Эльф:	

Тогда, Вам обещаю, 
			Услышите Вы, право, 
			Сегодня на прощанье 
			Кричать нам будут: «Браво!» 

Песня: «Хлопайте в ладоши» м. Е.Зарицкой 

Выходят Царевна-Лягушка и Иван-Царевич  

Царевна: 

Ты, Царевич милый, 
			Меня преобразил! 
Просто всем на диво
Зло ты победил! 

И-Царевич:

Искал тебя, Царевна, я 
		За тридевять земель, 
		Провёл в далёких тех краях 
		Три года, семь недель. 
Объездил немало заморских я стран. 
		И в Англии, кстати, я побывал! 

Царевна:

Ду ю спик инглиш? 

И-Царевич:

Йес, ай ду!  
		Сейчас я для всех речь переведу…

Царевна: 

Не надо! В наш учёный век 
			Любой культурный человек 
			Язык английский должен знать, 
			Без перевода понимать! 

И-Царевич: 

Сенкью, айм сори. 

Царевна: 	

Май дие, готовы мы к школе! 
		Фазе и мазе, вы в подтверждение, 
		Наше послушайте пение. 

Английская песенка 

Выходят Царевна-Лебедь и Князь Гвидон 

Царевна: 

Князь мой славный, мой Гвидон, 
Ты вчера оставил трон 
		И отправился опять 
Приключения искать. 
		Так вернулся ты откуда, 
И какое видел чудо? 

Гвидон: 

Что ж, Царевна, краток буду. 
В мире, вот какое чудо: 
		Есть одна страна на свете, 
Не найти другой такой. 
		Не отмечена на карте, 
И размер-то небольшой. 
		Эта славная страна 
Вся детьми населена. 

Царевна: 

Знаю я про это чудо. 
Скоро, Князь, мы жить там будем.
		Нас научат умножать, 
сочинения писать, 
		И коварные примеры 
С неизвестными решать. 

Гвидон: 

И пятёрки в дневниках 
будут каждый день, 
		И учиться в школе 
Будет нам не лень. 

Песня-инсценировка: «Что это такое?» м. А.Пугачёвой  

Выходят Золушка и Принц 

Золушка: 

Я во дворец попасть на бал 
Давным-давно мечтала.
		Уроки танцев для сестёр 
Я тайно наблюдала. 

Принц: 	

Позвольте, Золушка, мне Вас 
На танец пригласить. 
		В весёлом вихре плясовом 
Хочу Вас закружить. 

Золушка: 

Не будем от гостей скрывать, 
Мы очень любим танцевать.  
		 Поставим ногу на носок, 
		В галопе сделаем кружок. 
		Похлопаем, покружимся, 
		И в танце все подружимся! 

Принц: 	

Притопнем каблучками, 
		Замрём в поклоне мы с вами.
		Любуйтесь, смотрите на нас, 
		Танцуем сегодня для вас! 

Полька «Ну и до свиданья!» м. Спадавеккиа 

Выходят Царевна и Паж 

Паж: 	

Вы, Царевна, всех милее, всех румяней, всех нежнее. 

Царевна: 

Но не мил мне белый свет – Елисея рядом нет! 

Паж: 

Не грустите, ради Бога, уж стоит он у порога. 
		Принёс вести нам с полей Королевич Елисей. 

Под футбольный марш к ним подходит Елисей. Паж уходит. 

Царевна: 

Ах, Королевич, милый друг! 
Куда подевался ты вдруг? 
		Пошли в поле мы гулять, 
А тебя уж не видать?! 

Елисей:	

Чудо-Юдо встретил я. 
		С ним в футбол сыграли.
		Его слуги на меня 
		Час, как нападали! 
		Ну, а я их легко победил 
		И остались они все без сил. 
		Чудо-Юдо сквозь огонь 
		Мне сказал: «Меня не тронь!»

Царевна: 	

Страшно было ли в огне? 
Ты держишься очень уверенно! 

Елисей: 

Не волнуйся обо мне, 
		Давление в норме, проверено. 	

Царевна:

Стал сильным ты и ловким, 
			Благодаря физической подготовке. 
			Каждый твёрдо знает: 
			Физкультура укрепляет 
			Наши мышцы, тело.
			Физкультура помогает 
Сильным быть и смелым. 

Елисей: 

Да! Физически я-то, силён!  
			Чудо-Юдо придёт снова драться:
В математике будем сражаться! 
Так что должен я быть и умён!

Царевна: 

Это дело мы поправим! 
			Верь в себя, мой милый друг. 
			Чуду-Юду жизнь отравим, 
Пусть считает своих слуг! 

Елисей: 

Цифры ХОРОШО я знаю,
			Складываю, вычитаю. 			
			Надо мне всё повторить, 
			Чтобы Чудо победить. 

К ним подходят Фея и Паж с книжкой-папкой 

Паж: 

В подготовке помогу: 
			Вам загадки предложу 
			С вычитанием, сложеньем 
			Хитроумным вычисленьем. 

Фея: 	

Поудобней все садитесь, 
			Только думать не ленитесь! 			

Царевна и Елисей садятся. 

Паж: 	

Проживают в этой книжке 
			Людям нужные  братишки. 
			Десять их, но братья эти 
			Сосчитают всё на свете! (дети: «цифры») 

Фея: 			
Ах, какие молодцы! 
			Все ребята удальцы! 
			Паж, мой мальчик, на вниманье 
			Дай ещё одно заданье! 
Паж: 			
Возле замка, у ворот, 
			Чудо-дерево растёт: 
			С булкой, бубликом и плюшкой, 
			И печеньем, и ватрушкой.
Фея:			
Вы успели сосчитать? 
			Хлебных видов сколько?.. (дети: «пять!») 

Фея берёт у Пажа книжку и обращается к нему 

Фея: 			
Паж, ты должен посчитать, 

			Сколько будет пять плюс пять? 
Паж: 			

Ах, какие пустяки! 
			Это будет …две руки! (показывает ладошки) 

Фея: 	

Нет, дружок, а вот и нет. 
			Кто даст правильный ответ? (дети отвечают) 

Паж: 	

Что ж, прошли вы испытание. 
			Так начнём соревнование!  
			Вы сейчас все круг постройте. 
			После танца же, не стойте:
Надо цифру быстро взять, 
			По-порядку в строй всем стать! 

Игра «1,2,3! Цифры в ряд все собери!» 
По кругу (или на стульях детей), рубашками вверх лежат карточки с цифрами 3-х цветов: 
красного, зелёного и жёлтого. 
Дети танцуют кадриль и в конце танца говорят слова: 
«1, 2, 3! Цифры в ряд все собери!»
После этих слов, бегут к тем  воспитателям, которые держат карточку с восклицательным знаком или нолём того же цвета, что и их цифра и строятся по порядку. 

Выходят Принцесса и Маркиз 

Маркиз:

Принцесса! Уютно как в замке, чудесно.

Принцесса: 

Конечно, Маркиз! Здесь уж очень прелестно!  

Маркиз: 

Предлагаю вам игру: 
Перевёртыши в кругу.
			Будем мы стишок читать 
И слова переставлять! 

Принцесса: 

Вы, Маркиз, тогда начните, 
			Как играть мне покажите.  

Маркиз: 

Ехал Ваня на коне, 
			Вёл собачку на ремне. 
			А старушка, в это время, 
Мыла фикус на окне. 

Принцесса: 

Всё понятно. Теперь я. 
			Ну, так слушайте меня: 
			Ехал Ваня на коне, 
			Вёл старушку на ремне.
			А собачка, в это время, 
			Мыла фикус на окне! 

Маркиз: 

Продолжаем мы играть 
			И слова переставлять: 
			Ехал Ваня на ремне, 
			Вёл собачку на коне. 
			Ну, а фикус, в это время, 
			Мыл старушку на окне! 

Принцесса:

Перевёртыши-стихи 
			Просто чудо хороши! 
			Очень весело у нас: 
			Игры, смех, задорный пляс! 
Я прошу Вас, Маркиз, разузнать, 
			Чем нас будут ещё развлекать? 

Маркиз: 

Принцесса, скажу Вам, что Кот в сапогах 
			Показывал модный мне танец на днях. 
			Попрошу Вас рядом стать, и со мной потанцевать. 

Танец: «Шалунишки» м. Ж.Колмагоровой  
(хореограф)
Выходят Принцесса на горошине и Министр


Министр: 

Принцесса! Вы ничем не опечалены? 
			Достойный ли приём Вам оказали мы? 

Принцесса: 	

Я Принцесса на горошине, 
И комфорт всего дороже мне. 
			Вы волнуетесь напрасно, 
Отдохнула я прекрасно. 
			Славно приняли меня, 
Рада видеть вас, друзья!  
Министр: 		
Буду Вас я развлекать  
			И вопросы задавать! 
			Когда Вам нравится природа? 

Принцесса: 

Министр, в любое время года! 
Весною, летом, осенью 
И зимним утром с просинью. 
Грибы, цветы, поля, луга, 
И листопад осенний,
Всегда природа хороша:
В день летний, в день весенний. 

Министр: 

Наука экология, 
			Важна для нас, друзья:   
			Учит нас любить свой край, 
			Наблюдать природу. 
			Живой мир оберегать, 
			Горы, лес и воду.  	

Принцесса: 

На Ваши вопросы, Министр, отвечала, 
			И честно сказать, я немного устала. 

Министр: 

Отдохнём сейчас немножко 
			И станцуем «Капитошку». 

«Капитошка» 
(хореограф)
Выходят Принцесса и Трубадур 

Принцесса: 	

Так как в школу мы уходим, 
			У ребят сейчас и спросим, 
			Знают дети, что должны 
			В школу взять с собой они?..

Трубадур: 		

Так же, знать давно пора 
Всем нам школьные слова. 
А ещё, узнаем, все ли 
			Приготовили… (портфели)	

Принцесса: 	

Ручкой буквы в ней пишу, 
			Так стараюсь, чуть дышу.
					вывожу красиво, гладко! 
					Будет «пять» в моей… (тетрадке) 

		Трубадур: 

Ручкой пишем на листке, 
Мелом чертим на… (доске)

		Принцесса: 	

Кто не прав, того поправьте. 
Разложу тетрадь на… (парте)

		Трубадур: 	

Наш помощник самый верный, 
Наш учебник самый первый, 
Буквы я учил не зря 
На страницах… (букваря) 

		Принцесса: 	

Много знаний даст нам впрок 
					От учителя… (урок) 

Трубадур: 

Поучились, и устали, 
По звонку со стульев встали. 
Любят необыкновенно 
Все ребята… (перемену) 

Принцесса: 

Перемена! Перемена! 
			Поиграем непременно! 

Игра: «Это правая рука» 

Выходят Фея Знаний и Король

Фея: 

Бал прекрасен, спора нет. 
			На всё есть у нас ответ: 
			Знаем буквы, знаем счёт, 
			КАЖДЫЙ в школу пусть идёт!

Король: 

Прокатился год пёстрым шариком, 
			Но для нас прошёл он не зря. 
			Мы встречали здесь много праздников, 
			Много песенок пели, друзья! 

Фея: 	

Прощайте, наши песни, 
			И детский сад, и пляски. 
			И праздники весёлые, 
			Чудесные как в сказке. 

Король: 

Со сказкой мы прощаемся  
			И с садом расстаёмся: 
			Мы В ШКОЛУ отправляемся 
			И в жизнь ЕЁ вольёмся… 			

Все дети под музыку снимают элементы костюмов и отдают их воспитателям. 
Дети становятся на вальс 

Реб.: 

Примите сейчас на прощанье 
Последний наш вальс расставанья	

Песня-танец: «Прощальный вальс» м. Е.Гомоновой   

Дети выстраиваются полукругом 

Реб.:	

Из года в год пять лет подряд 
Мы приходили в детский сад. 

Реб.:	

Прощай, причал наш сказочный, 
И добрый, и загадочный! 

Реб.:	

Прощай, страна Кукляндия, 
Смешная Выдумляндия! 

Реб.:	

Первый класс нам двери открывает, 
			Школа нас учиться приглашает. 

Реб.: 

В саду учились мы считать, 
И рисовать, и танцевать, 
			Разучивали роли. 
			Доска, и мел, и карандаш, 
И акварели, и гуашь 
			У нас совсем как в школе. 

Реб.:	

Конечно, знаний всех запас 
Пока что невелик у нас. 
			Придёт сентябрь и на урок
Нас первый позовёт звонок. 

Реб.:

И все мы школьниками станем. 
			Пойдём с цветами в первый класс. 
			За то, что нас вы воспитали
			Благодарим все вместе вас! 

Реб.:	

«Спасибо» говорим мы садику за всё. 
			Его мы не забудем лет даже через сто. 

Реб.:	

Спасибо скажем много раз 
			Мы всем, кто в зале есть (здесь) сейчас. 
			Всю жизнь мы будем помнить вас. 
			Спасибо вам сто тысяч раз! 

1-ый в-ль: 		

В добрый путь, в добрый путь, ребятишки! 
			В самый светлый, удачливый час! 
2-ой в-ль:		

Пусть из каждой прочитанной книжки 
			Льётся ясное солнце на вас! 
3-ий в-ль:		

Много дел хороших ждёт вас впереди! 
			А сегодня мы желаем доброго пути! 

Под аплодисменты дети садятся.

1-й в-ль: 	

Слово предоставляется хозяйке нашего чудесного детского 
			замка, заведующей Ирине Эдуардовне Ломовой. 

Вручение дипломов. 

Песня: «Разноцветные шары» 
(поёт сотрудник, в это время детям раздают шары) 

Звучит запись песни «Дорогою добра» м. С Никитина
Дети под музыку уходят из зала. 

Звучит запись песни «Планета воздушных шаров», дети танцуют и в конце песни выпускают шары в небо.

----------

Irina_Irina (31.05.2016), ybayba (20.07.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Доброго здоровья! 
Сюрпризный момент к сценарию от 2. 03. 2010г. 
Роль Капризной Принцессы и Профессора исполняют воспитатели. 


С криками вбегает ПРИНЦЕССА. В руках у неё 2 яблока.  
За ней входит ПРОФЕССОР. 

Принцесса: 	
Не хочу! Не буду! 

Профессор: 	
Принцесса, ну не будьте так капризны! 

Принцесса: 	
А-а-ааа-а! Зачем мне учиться! У меня есть вы! 
			У меня есть министры! Я вам прикажу – вы прочтёте мне 
			книги, расскажете о дальних странах! А министры и деньги     
			посчитают мне, и найдут, как увеличить мою прибыль! 
			Ну зачем мне ваши задачки решать. А-а-ааа-а! 

Профессор: 	
Принцесса! Стыдно в наше время быть неграмотной. 
Итак, вернёмся к нашей задаче. У вас в руках два яблока. Одно яблоко вы отдадите мне…

Принцесса: 	
А почему это я должна вам отдать яблоко. 
			Я его съем (надкусывает). А-а-ааа-а!!! Кислое! 

Профессор: 	
Принцесса! Не ревите. Попробуйте откусить от другого.

Принцесса: 	
А-а-ааа-а!!! Солёное! А-а-ааа-!!! Солее-ёное-ее!

Профессор: 	
Принцесса! Яблоко солёное от ваших слёз. 
			Перестаньте реветь! 

Принцесса: 	
Буду! Бу-уду-у-у реве-е-еть! Никто мне не запретит! Вот!  

Профессор: 	

Я уже и не знаю, что с вами, Принцесса, делать!.. 

В-ль: 			
Дети, посмотрите, какая капризная принцесса пришла к нам 
			на праздник. 

Принцесса: 	
Кто мне запрещает капризничать? Хочу капризничать! 

Профессор: 	
Принцесса, вы так старались убежать от меня и задачи 
			про яблоки, что попали в детский сад! 

В-ль: 			
Ребята, давайте поздороваемся с нашими гостями 
(дети здороваются)

Принцесса: 	
А что это у вас здесь за праздник?

В-ль: 			
Наши дети прощаются с детским садом и уходят в школу. 

Принцесса: 	
А что они там, в школе, делать будут? 

В-ль: 			
Учиться! Ребята уже знают, как портфель правильно 
			в школу собрать… 

Принцесса: 	
Сами знают, что в школу брать надо? Зеркальце, духи, 
(смотрит на пальцы)	лак для ногтей, любимую игрушку. Ой, а ещё надо 
			плеер с собой взять! Включить его гро-омко-громко, тогда 
			точно никто не будет мешать музыку слушать. Вот! 

В-ль: 	
Принцесса, да что вы! Ребята в портфель положат  учебники, тетради, ручки, карандаши и всё то, что пригодится им в школе. 

Принцесса: 	
Это вы думаете, что они возьмут в школу тетради, краски, 
	фломастеры. Да не знают ещё они, что надо в портфель класть. 

В-ль: 	
А вот мы сейчас и проверим, как сумеют собрать портфель дети. Ребята, покажем Принцессе, что мы возьмём с собой в
	школу? 

Аттракцион «Собери портфель» 
Играют все дети.
Принцесса подкладывает детям ненужные предметы. 

Профессор: 	
Вы, принцесса, только шалить желаете. А ребята, наверно, 
			уже многое умеют.

Принцесса: 	
Ну вот, шали-ить, шали-ить! Я, между прочим, загадки 
			люблю отгадывать! 

В-ль: 			
Ну так мы тебе их и загадаем!  

Фея Знаний (загадки учатся без присутствия других детей): 	
Нас ты видишь каждый день в книжке на странице, 
			Нам ни капельки не лень в строчки становиться. 

Принцесса: 	
Знаю, знаю, знаю! Это мои бальные платья! 

Профессор: 	
Почему?

Принцесса: 	
Как почему?! У меня есть очень ценная книжка: журнал мод называется.   Там много шикарных нарядов. Чтобы платье красиво сидело, его надо прострочить на швейной машинке. Ведь в загадке про строчки говорится? 

Воспитатель: 	
Принцесса, послушайте ещё раз загадку. 

Фея Знаний повторяет загадку. 

В-ль: 			
Ребята, подскажите Принцессе правильный ответ! 

Дети говорят ответ.

Принцесса: 	
Вы ещё маленькие, вы не умеете читать!

В-ль: 			
А вот и умеют! Сейчас наши дети сложат из букв слова. 

Профессор: 	
А Вы, Принцесса, будьте внимательны – 
			Вы должны суметь прочитать эти слова. 

Игра: «Буквы пляшут и поют» бел.н.мел. 
Индивидуально-групповой танец-игра.

Фея Знаний: 	
В детской комнате играли пять весёлых малышей. 
			Двое к мамам убежали. Сколько в комнате детей? 

Принцесса: 	
Это от мам убегают. Вон их, сколько здесь сидит
(показывает на мам). 
			Ну кто добровольно побежит к мамам. Они же их 
			воспитывать начнут. Так что, никто ни к каким мамам 
			не убежал. Все здесь сидят, правда, ребята?! 

Профессор: 	
Принцесса! Вы просто не умеете считать, признайтесь! 

Принцесса: 	
Очень надо! 

В-ль: 			
Послушайте ещё раз загадку. 

Фея Знаний повторяет загадку.

В-ль: 			
Ребята, подскажите Принцессе правильный ответ! 

Дети говорят ответ.

Принцесса: 	
Терпеть не могу эти ваши задачки. 
			Я люблю стихи учить! И сразу всё запоминаю! 
			У меня память хорошая! 

Профессор: 	
Память-то, может и хорошая, да лень большая!

Принцесса: 	Не верите? Я повторю сразу любой стих! 

В-ль: 			
Любой-любой? Ну-ка, повторите то, что прочитает 
			наш Король. 

Король: 		
Ехал Ваня на коне, вёл собачку на ремне. 
			А старушка в это время мыла фикус на окне. 

Принцесса: 
Ехал Ваня на коне, 
			Вёл старушку на ремне.
			А собачка, в это время, 
			Мыла фикус на окне! 
Ой! Кажется, не так! Ну, ничего, сейчас я правильно скажу: 
Ехал Ваня на ремне, 
			Вёл собачку на коне. 
			Ну, а фикус, в это время, 
			Мыл старушку на окне! 

Принцесса дважды переставляет слова, смущается. 

Профессор: 	
Вот видите, Принцесса, эти дети, хотя и маленькие, а знают буквы,  умеют считать, стихи рассказывать, песни петь. 
	Сегодня они прощаются со сказкой и уходят в новую жизнь  

После слов Профессора выходят девочка и мальчик (далее по сценарию).

----------

Irina_Irina (31.05.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Буквы пляшут и поют (белорусская народная мелодия)

Атрибуты: буквы Ш, К, О, Л, А, П, А, Р, Т, А. 
Количество участников: 10 человек (5 девочек+5 мальчиков)

Тональность РЕ-мажор; размер 2/4. 

Исходное положение: 
дети стоят по кругу парами: мальчик спиной в круг, девочка напротив него лицом в круг, руки с буквой перед грудью.

I куплет 
1-4 такты: 
(ноты)
ля-фа#(восьмые)-фа#(восьмая с точкой)-ля(шестнадцатая) * 
ля-соль-соль-соль(восьмые) * 
ля(восьмая с точкой)-соль(шестнадцатая)-фа#-ми(восьмые) *  
фа#-ре(восьмые)-ре(четверть) * 
(движения) 
дети лёгкими подскоками движутся по кругу: внешний круг (девочки) против часовой стрелки, внутренний (мальчики) – по часовой – в конце 4-го такта дети должны встретиться со своей парой.
(слова)
Мы по-ём, иг-ра-ем, пля-шем, а по-том-по-ём о-пять. 

5-8 такты: 
(ноты)
ля-фа#(восьмые)-фа#(восьмая с точкой)-ля(шестнадцатая) * 
ля-соль-соль-соль (восьмые) * 
ля(восьмая с точкой)-соль(шестнадцатая)-фа#-ми(восьмые) *  
ре-ре(восьмые)-ре(четверть) * 
(движения)
дети поднимают на прямых руках буквы над головой и легко кружатся через правое плечо (один раз)
(слова)
По-смот-ри на иг-ры на-ши и на-у-чишь-ся чи-тать! 

Проигрыш (играть во 2-ой октаве) 
1-2 такты:  
фа#-соль(шестнадцатые)-ля-фа#-ля(восьмые) *
ля-соль(восьмые)-соль(четверть) *
(движения) 
девочка становится рядом со своим мальчиком (условный круг остаётся, т.е. пары стоят по всему залу), все поворачиваются лицом к зрителям и как бы парами (но не держась за руки, т.к. каждый держит букву перед грудью) мелким бегом продвигаются вперёд
3-4 такты: 
ми-фа#(шестнадцатые)-соль-ми-соль(восьмые)*
си-ля (четвертные)* 
(движения) 
наклоняются вперёд и одновременно вытягивают вперёд руки с буквой – руки и спина прямые, голову не опускать – смотреть поверх буквы на родителей  

5-8 такты: 
фа#-соль(шестнадцатые)-ля-фа#-ля(восьмые) *
ля-соль(восьмые)-соль(четверть) * 
ля(восьмая с точкой)-соль(шестнадцатая)-фа#-ми(восьмые)* 
ре-ре(четвертные)* 
(движения) 
дети поднимают на прямых руках буквы над головой и легко кружатся через правое плечо (один раз) 

II куплет 
Исходное положение: 
дети стоят парами по всему залу (лицом к родителям), руки с буковой перед грудью. 
1-2 такты: 
(движения) 
Мальчики на прямых руках поднимают букву над головой 
(слова) 
На стра-ни-цу и на строч-ку

3-4 такты: 
(движения)
девочки на прямых руках поднимают букву над головой (теперь и девочки и мальчики держат буквы вверху) 
(слова) 
Вста-нем вмес-те – раз и два! 

5-8 такты: 
держа руки с буквой перед грудью, дети лёгким бегом выстраиваются в две шеренги (одна впереди, другая – за ней), лицом к родителям 
(слова) 
Мы по-стро-им-ся в це-поч-ку и по-лу-чат-ся сло-ва. 

Проигрыш (играть во 2-ой октаве) 
1-6 такты: 
(движения)
дети за своими ведущими (один идёт вправо, другой - влево) лёгким бегом движутся друг за другом и образуют 2 круга в разных местах зала 

7-8 такты: 
(ноты)
ля(восьмая с точкой)-ля(шестнадцатая)-си-до# III окт.(восьмые)* 
ре-ре(четвертные III октавы)* 
(движения) 
останавливаются лицом в круг 

Все говорят: 
«Раз! Два! Три! Слово школьное сложи!» 
Дети бегут к центральной стене и перед грудью, подстраивая буквы друг к другу по высоте, складывают в двух командах два слова: ШКОЛА и ПАРТА. 

Я беру на эту игру мало посещавших детсад детей или детей, с низким уровнем музыкального развития, т.е. тех деток, которые не участвуют в более сложных номерах, а им надо дать ИНДИВИДУАЛЬНЫЙ номер. Для этого, детям сразу говорят, где КОНКРЕТНО каждый ребёнок становится в конце игры, чтобы получились слова. Но поют песню все присутствующие дети: они могут стоять возле своих стульчиков или сидеть (смотрите по дисциплине в группе). Движения всегда беру разные, т.к. забываю, какие были в предыдущем году, когда использовался этот номер. А в этом году, впервые!!! возьму новые слова: ТЕТРАДЬ и ДНЕВНИК, т.к. детей будет13 (14-го подставлю, читающего перед игрой стихотворение). Хотя, я люблю старый вариант, он более лёгкий для складывания слов.  В ИДЕАЛЕ: ДЕТИ САМИ ДОЛЖНЫ СЛОЖИТЬ СЛОВА, для этого, вначале игры им говорят, кто какое слово должен сложить.

----------

Irina_Irina (31.05.2016), Tania-112a (03.04.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Доброго здоровья всем! Вчера сказали, что надо провести мероприятие для средней группы.  Хочу поблагодарить двух Татьян: Т. - за использование стихов и taurika - за использование стихов и фонограмм. А так же, я использовала материал из сценария для детей II мл. группы, составленного заведующей МДОУ № 142 Ириной Анатольевной Суббота (с её разрешения, как только перекину на диск, я выставлю его).


День Победы - торжественное занятие для средней группы

Звучат фанфары (повторить запись несколько раз). 
Дети под их звучание заходят в зал. 

Муз. рук.: 	
Сегодня мы отмечаем День Победы над фашистской Германией.

			В цветы все улицы одеты,
                 	И песни звонкие слышны.
              	Ведь скоро праздник – День Победы,
                 	Счастливый, светлый день весны!
			Майский праздник День Победы – 
			Отмечает вся страна. 
			Ветераны надевают
                    	Боевые ордена.

	По традиции праздник Победы начинается с военного парада. А вы хотите принять участие в 
	параде?  (отв. детей)
	Марш является главным спутником всех участников парада. И сейчас, мы под музыку 
композитора Георгия Свиридова: «Военный марш» пройдём как на параде. (детям раздают флажки)

«Военный марш»  м. Г.Свиридова. 
Дети идут маршем по кругу, затем,  выполняют по показу упражнения; в конце перестраиваются парами. 

Муз. рук.: 
На параде всегда звучит оркестр: заливисто поют флейты, звонко звучат трубы, чётко отбивают 
ритм барабаны.  А вот и музыкальные инструменты: у нас тоже есть свой праздничный оркестр! 
(детям раздают муз. инструменты) 

Оркестр: «Бравые солдаты» м. А.Филиппенко. 

Муз. рук.: 
День Победы – один из главных праздников для нашей страны. В этот день мы выражаем свои чувства благодарности всем участникам Великой Отечественной Войны, всем тем, кто не жалея сил и своей жизни, отстояли наше право жить в мире. А кто из ваших близких принимал участие в Великой отечественной Войне? (ответы детей) 

Знаем мы - совсем не просто
Он пришел к нам – День Победы.
Этот день завоевали
Наши прадеды и деды.
Пусть мир торжествует на свете
И дружат народы земли.
Пусть радуются дети, 
Пусть в счастье живут они.
Детство только раз бывает
У ребят любой страны.
Пусть никто из них не знает
Горя, голода, войны. 
Нет для дружбы расстояний,
Для сердец преграды нет,
Мы сегодня в этот праздник 
Детям мира шлем привет!
Скажем громко всем: ПРИВЕТ! 

Песня: «Мир нужен всем!»  м. В.Мурадели (дети подпевают припев, слова буду учить завтра, а праздник - послезавтра). 
Муз. рук.: 
За мирное небо над головой, за нашу безоблачную жизнь, долгих четыре года воевал против фашистских солдат и генералов наш народ. Много было пройдено трудных военных дорог. И про эти пройденные дороги, после войны была сложена песня. Она так и называется: «Дороги». Послушайте её, ребята, и музыка вам расскажет, как же трудно было нашим бойцам в то время. 

Песня: «Дороги» м. А.Новикова (выборочно 2,5 куплета). 

Муз. рук.: 
И вот, наступил переломный момент в войне: наши войска стали теснить немецких оккупантов к границе. Появились новые силы у людей, они стали улыбаться чаще и в короткие минуты отдыха под задорные звуки гармошки, весело танцевали кадриль. Становитесь парами: девочка с мальчиком, мы с вами тоже сейчас станцуем кадриль. 

Танец: «Кадриль» (по показу муз. руководителя и воспитателя). 

Муз. рук.: 
Эта страшная война закончилась 65 лет назад. Но каждый год, 9 мая, когда стемнеет, на площадях во многих городах и посёлках нашей Родины гремят залпы орудий. Но несут они не взрывы, горе и беду, а радость и восхищение – всё небо расцвечивает праздничный салют. И в нашем любимом городе Ростове-на-Дону, 9 мая, в День Победы, люди собираются на Театральной площади, чтобы посмотреть праздничный салют. Приходят семьями, с маленькими детьми, с шарами, цветами. Все поздравляют друг друга с праздником, смотрят на красивые россыпи разноцветных огоньков салюта и громко кричат: «Ура!!!»  У нас есть свои салютики из ленточек. Мы с вами закончим наш праздник   торжественным маршем и салютом. 

(Звучит вступление к песне: «Сегодня салют!», детям раздают салютики) 

Песня: «Сегодня салют!», дети маршируют с салютиками, машут ими, кричат: «Ура!» и идут в подгодовительную группу, где на интерактивной доске им покажут видеопрезентации:  «Парад военной техники» и «Моя Армия». 


Ссылка на фонограммы: 

http://letitbit.net/download/88912.8....____.zip.html

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Вета (17.08.2018)

----------


## МУЗОК

«Я – маленький гражданин Ростова-на-Дону»
Праздничный концерт 

Составитель Муза Мирзоева. 
В сценарии также есть авторские стихи М. Мирзоевой. 

В зале сидят дети старших групп, родители и сотрудники детского сада.
Дети подготовительных групп заходят в зал и останавливаются, сделав полукруг. 

1 реб.:	
Кто ответит, почему же 
Так красиво всё вокруг, 
И куда мы не посмотрим – 
Слева друг и справа друг! 

2 реб.: 
Очень весело сегодня, 
Песни звонкие звучат, 
День рожденья города 
Празднует детсад. 

Песня: «Песня о Ростове» м. Г.Балаева 
(исполняют дети подготовительных групп) 
Слова: 
1.
Красив, как картинка наш город Ростов, 
Столицы донской нет чудесней, 
Здесь люди все дружат с горячим трудом, 
А в отдыхе с пляской и песней. 

Припев: 
Солнышко яркое светит кругом, 
О городе нашем песню поём. 

2. 
Солнышко яркое светит кругом, 
Ребята в детсад свой шагают. 
Там мамы вторые и дом наш родной 
С радостью нас ожидают. 

Припев. 

Дети садятся. 
На середине зала остаются 4 ребёнка подг. гр. (или 2 взрослых) 

1 реб.: 
Ростов. Начало сентября. 
Обворожительная осень. 
Спросонца смотрит солнце в просинь. 
И пахнет яблоком заря. 

2 реб.: 
А возле старого собора 
Такая сладкая теплынь – 
Багрянец зрелых помидоров 
И жёлтый глянец спелых дынь. 

3 реб.: 
Какие запахи и краски! 
Какой заманчивый товар! 
Как разноцветен, словно сказка, 
Наш несмолкающий базар! 

4 реб.: 
Тут громкой песней-однодневкой 
Звучит сплетенье голосов, 
Как будто Дон прислал на спевку 
Хор всех станиц и куполов… 

Танцевальная композиция: «Кто живёт в Ростове» 
(исп. дети подг. гр. – 5 пар: девочка и мальчик: композиция в народном казачьем стиле) 

На середину зала выходят, держась за руки, взрослый и девочка подг. лог. гр., и взрослый и мальчик подг. лог. гр. 

1-ый взр.: 
Прекрасна жизнь! 
Ещё, друзья, прожить бы столь же. 
Себя от всех не отделю. 
Чем здесь, в Ростове, живу дольше – 
Тем больше я его люблю. 

Мальчик: 
Что остаётся нам в наследство 
От наших ДЕДОВ и ОТЦОВ? 
Конечно, любящее сердце 
К земле родной – 
Основе всех основ. 

Девочка: 
А наших БАБУШЕК наследство 
Хранит тепло умелых рук, 
Что вышивали полотенце –  
И превратили в летний луг! 

2-ой взр.: 
Донские песни как красивы! 
Ты к ним прислушайся, замри… 
Моя земля, моя Донщина, 
Мы все наследники твои! 

Песня: «на Дону широком» 
(исп. сотрудники д/с) 
Слова: 
1. 
На Дону широком, на Дону привольном 
Утопает в буйной зелени садов 
Город мой красивый 
Под небом южным синим, 
Гордый и счастливый, 
Мой родной Ростов. 

4. 
На твоих проспектах, солнцем озарённых, 
И в прохладе парков, скверов и садов, 
Льются песни звонко 
О донской сторонке, 
О тебе, мой город, о тебе, Ростов. 

Вед.: 
«Город воинской славы» –  
Это гордое звание 
С достоинством носит любимый Ростов. 
И сегодня мы рады, 
Что со дня основания, 
Сохраняя свой облик, он разросся, расцвёл. 

На середину зала выходят 3 ребёнка подг. гр. 

1 реб.: 
Вот уже три дня подряд мы сидим, гадаем: 
Что родному городу в этот день подарим? 
Мы решили краски взять, 
ГОРОД наш нарисовать. 

2 реб.: 
Рисовали мы дома, речку, детский садик. 
И фонтан нарисовать были очень рады. 
К дню рождения Ростова 
Всё у нас уже готово. 

3 реб.: 
На рисунке солнышко ярко заблестело. 
Горожан порадовать тоже захотело. 
Все рисунки ярки. 
Вот наши подарки! 

Звучит: «Песенка мира» 
Дети показывают свои работы 
(двигаются друг за другом как по подиуму, делая простейшие перестроения) 

Раздаётся весёлая музыка, дети подг. гр. врассыпную легко двигаются по залу, затем, остановившись, и образовов пару, играют в ладушки, кружатся и с окончанием музыки останавливаются, повернувшись лицом к зрителям. 

Вед.: 
Кто вас, дети, крепко любит? 
Кто вас нежно так голубит? 
Не смыкая ночью глаз, кто заботится о вас? 

Дети: 
Мама дорогая! 

Вед.: 
А если мама на работе, 
Папа занят, как всегда, кто о вас возьмёт заботу? 

Дети: 
В детский сад пойдём тогда! 

Песня: «Наши воспитательницы» м. А.Самонова 
(исп. дети подг. гр.) 

По окончании песни, дети образуют полукруг возле центральной стены зала 
(таким образом, освободив место для выступления детей ст. гр.) 
В центр зала выходит ребёнок ст. гр. 

Реб. ст. гр.: 
Детский сад у нас хорош, 
Лучше сада не найдёшь. 
И споём мы о том. 
Как мы весело живём. 

Инсценированная песня: «Детский сад» м. А.Филиппенко 
(дети подг. гр. поют, а дети ст. гр. поют и танцуют: девочки с куклами, мальчики с мячами). 
Все садятся. 

На середину зала, держась за руки, выходят 2 ребёнка лог. гр. 

1 реб.: 
Мы играем целый день, 
Целый день играть не лень! 
Кто зайдёт – будет рад! 
Вот какой наш детский сад! 

2 реб.: 
Учат нас в саду дружить – 
Крепко дружбой дорожить. 

Песня: «Песенка друзей» м. Е.Герчик 
(Исп. дети ст. и подг. гр.) 
Дети поют группами по фразам – 1,2,3 голоса.
После 1-го куплета проигрыш: дети играют мелодию песни на металлофонах. 
После 2-го куплета сначала играют шумовые инструменты (куплет и проигрыш), на повтор к ним присоединяются металлофоны, а на проигрыш все дети поют и играют. 

Дети садятся. 

Вед.: 
Городов на свете много. 
Но скажу без лишних слов, 
Что чудесней нет другого 
Для меня, чем мой Ростов. 
Ведущий начинает аплодировать, все поддерживают его. 
Звучит музыка, дети и взрослые выходят из зала.

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), лариса 25 (10.01.2019), нутя (19.09.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

развлечение, которое очень любят дети 

«ЛИСТИКИ» 
I мл.гр. 
(Осеннее развлечение)  

Зал украшен как осенний лес. С потолка спускаются листья.
Дети под м. А.Петрова (из к/ф «Служебный роман») входят в зал и садятся на стульчики.

В-ль: 
Смотрите, как красиво в нашем зале, как в настоящем лесу. 
Вы слышите, как шелестят листочки? 
Давайте ми мы пошелестим как листочки… (трут ладонью о ладонь) 
А почему листочки такие жёлтые? Ведь раньше они были зелёные? (ответы детей) 
Да, дети, потому что осень! У нас сегодня праздник осени. 
Мы будем читать стихи, петь и танцевать. 

если ребёнок не читает стихотворение, в-ль держит ребёнка за руку
 и сам проговаривает текст

реб.: 
Мы листочки собирали, 
Вместе группу украшали. 

реб.: 
Мальчики нарядные, 
Девочки нарядные. 
А я знаю, почему, 
И сейчас вам всем скажу; 
Потому что праздник! 

реб.: 
Вот как весело поём 
Мы на празднике своём: 
«Ля-ля-ля»! 

В-ль: 
Давайте пойдём в лес, наберём листочков, сплетём венки и нарядимся! 
Ой! Кажется, дождик начинается! Прячьтесь под зонтик скорее! 

Попевка: «Кап-кап» р.н.м. 
Дети стоят под красивым большим шёлковым зонтом, поют 
и ударяют пальчиком одной руки по ладони другой. 

В-ль: 
Дождик закончился, можно и потанцевать! 

Пляска: «Дождик» м. Е.Макшанцевой 
В конце пляски, дети, следуя по тексту, убегают и садятся на стульчики. 
Звучит фонограмма птичьего щебета.

В-ль: 
Слышите, как щебечут птички? 

Появляется птичка-игрушка, подлетает по очереди к каждому ребёнку,
 «поёт» ему: «ЧИК-ЧИРИК!»,
 дети гладят птичку, кормят «зёрнышками». 

реб. (или в-ль): 
К деткам птичка прилетела, 
На ладошку деткам села. 

реб. (или в-ль): 
Птичке стало весело, 
Спела деткам песенку: 
«Чик-чирик»! 

В-ль: 
Попляшем с нашей птичкой. 

Пляска: «Ой, летали птички» укр.н.м. 

В-ль: 
Садитесь, дети, отдохнём, 
Птичке песенку споём. 

Песня: «Птичка» м. Е.Тиличеевой 


В-ль: 
На улице холодно, птичке надо улетать в тёплые края, скажем ей «До свиданья!» 
(птичка улетает)

В-ль: 
Дети, давайте поищем листочки для наших веночков! 

Дети ищут листики, в-ль обращает их внимание на листья, спускающиеся с потолка. 

В-ль: 
Давайте скажем слова: «Ветер-ветерочек, принеси листочек». 

Дети повторяют за воспитателем слова, машут руками на листочки, 
спускающиеся с потолка, дуют на них. В это время взрослые, стоящие позади детей, бросают вверх кипы листьев, дети собирают их. 

«Пляска с листочками» м. А.Филиппенко 
В-ль собирает листики у детей и прячет их в мешочек под лежащие там веночки. 
Когда всё собрано, входит Мишка 
(дети хорошо воспринимают приход подростка, но также хорошо проходит и момент с игрушечным медведем). 
Мишка рычит и жалуется, что его разбудили. Дети и в-ль прячутся за стульчики. 

Мишка: 
Разбудили меня… 
Ой, какой мешочек. Положу его как подушку и посплю немного. 

В-ль подходит к Мишке, несколько раз будит его, пытаясь вытащить мешочек 
и произнося слова: 
«Мишка, вставай! Мишка, отдай листочки!» 
Мишка незлобно «рычит», в-ль каждый раз удивлённо смотрит на детей. 

В-ль: 
Дети, помогите мне разбудить Мишку. 

Дети подходят к Мишке и повторяют за воспитателем слова: 
«Мишка, вставай! Мишка, отдай листочки!» 
Мишка «рычит», дети убегают. В-ль помогает им сесть на стульчики. 
Мишка просыпается. 

Мишка: 
А зачем вам нужны листочки? 

В-ль: 
Сделать веночки и нарядиться. У нас сегодня праздник. 

Ладно, берите ваши листочки. 

В-ль пытается взять мешочек, но Мишка не отдаёт. 

Мишка: 
Не дам! 
В-ль: 
Почему не дашь? 
Мишка(детям): 
А мне сделаете веночек? 
Дети: 
Да! 
Мишка: 
Ну тогда берите (опять не отдаёт) 
Мишка: 
А плясать со мной будете? 
Дети: 
Да! 
В-ль «плетёт» веночки, затем достаёт их из мешочка и одевает на детей и Мишку. 

Пляска: «Ай, да» 

Мишка опять ложится спать, дети садятся на стульчики. 

В-ль: 
Давайте спрячемся за стульчики, пусть Мишка нас поищет 
(дети прячутся). 

Игра: «Прятки» м. В.Петровой 

Пляска: «Погремушки» м. В.Петровой 

В-ль: 
Спасибо, Мишка, за игру. Наш праздник закончился, пойдём с нами в группу. 
Мишка: 
Спасибо! Я вас хочу угостить. Кушайте на здоровье! 
(отдаёт в-лю угощение) 

В-ль и дети благодарят Мишку и уходят вместе с ним под музыку в группу. 


Атрибуты: 
1. Зонт.
2. Птичка.
3. Листья.
4. Мешочек.
5. Веночки.
6. Мишка (костюм или шапочка, или игрушка)
7. Погремушки. 
8. Угощение.

P.S. Часть музыкального материала можно заменить великолепным репертуаром из программы Железновых

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), mswetlana23 (13.07.2016), Вета (17.08.2018), нутя (19.09.2016), Фа-Соль (17.08.2018)

----------


## МУЗОК

для "домашних "детей, ранее не посещавших детский сад

«Осенние встречи». 
сценарий осеннего развлечения 
во 2 мл. гр. 
2006г. 
МДОУ № 312 «Катюша». 

Ведущая.                                                              
Белочки. 
Медведь. 


Атрибуты: 
листья, стол, ваза, велосипед,  
3 корзины, 3 обруча, 12 шишек, 
ореховая скорлупа, шапочки грибов, муляжи грибов, 
угощение. 

Дети заходят  в зал. На полу лежат листья. С потолка свисают на разном уровне кленовые, дубовые, берёзовые листья. Дети садятся на стульчики. 

В-ль:       
Ребята! Мы с вами попали в гости к осени. 
Посмотрите, наш зал превратился в красивый осенний сад. 

Реб:         
Листья золотые падают, летят…
Листья золотые устилают сад. 

Реб.:        
Много на дорожках листьев золотых, 
Мы букет хороший сделаем из них. 

Реб:         
Мы букет поставим посреди стола;
Осень золотая в гости к нам пришла. 

В-ль:       
Когда листья падают с деревьев, ветер их шевелит и сталкивает друг с другом. 
Листики прикасаются и шуршат, как будто бы здороваются: «Здра-а-вствуйте-е! здра-а-вствуйте-е!» (трёт ладонь о ладонь). 
Давайте с вами пошуршим ладошками, как листиками (дети трут ладошки). 
Как много листиков принёс нам ветер!     
Погуляем по саду, полюбуемся на красивые разноцветные листья! 

«Осенняя песенка» 
(м. А.Александрова). 

В-ль:      
Вот какой красивый осенний букет у нас получился  (звучит музыка). 
А вот и музыка знакомая зазвучала, попляшем с листочками. 

«Пляска с листочками» 
(м. А.Филиппенко). 


В-ль:     
А теперь украсим наш зал букетами из осенних листьев. 
Несите листики, поставим их в вазу, положим на стол (дети украшают стол с вазой и садятся на стулья). 

Звучит фонограмма с голосами птиц.
 Воспитатель предлагает детям спеть песню о птичке. 

«Птичка» 
(м. Раухвергера). 

В-ль: Поиграем с вами в больших птиц и маленьких птенчиков. 

«Птицы и птенчики» 
(м. Е.Тиличеевой), 
/мальчики-птицы, девочки-птенчики/. 


В зал въезжает на велосипеде белка, за ней с корзинками бегут ещё 2 белочки. 

Белка:   
Здравствуйте, ребята! (дети здороваются)
В-ль:     
Куда вы, белочки, так спешите? 
Белка:   
Осень на дворе, пора орешки собирать. 
В-ль:     
Дети, давайте поедем на велосипедах в лес и поможем белочкам     
собирать орешки. 

«Велосипед» 
(м.Макшанцевой). 

В-ль:    
А вот и ореховая роща. Сейчас мы для белочки все орешки соберём. 

«Собери орехи» 
/аттракцион – 2 раза/, 
(3 больших обруча, в них по 4 шишки, лежащие по кругу в обруче; у 3 детей в руках корзиночки, под музыку они собирают в них шишки). 

Белка:    
Спасибо, ребята! У меня есть музыкальные орешки, я хочу с вами  потанцевать. 

«Пляска с орешками» 
(м. Антоновой). 

Белочки благодарят детей и уезжают.
На пол расстилается голубая ткань.

Появляется Медведь.

Медв.:    
Здравствуйте! (дети отвечают). 
В-ль:       
Здравствуй, Мишенька! Ты куда собрался? 
Медв.:    
Я хочу грибов собрать, а они растут за рекой, а я не умею плавать! 
В-ль:       
Ребята, садитесь в лодки, поможем Медведю речку переплыть. 

«Лодочка» 
(м. Макшанцевой). 

Мальчикам надевают шапочки грибов. 

«Грибочки» 
/танец/ 
(м. Сауко). 

В-ль:     
Вы очень красивые грибы, но не съедобные. 
Мишенька, сейчас наши дети помогут тебе собрать грибочки. 

«Собери грибы» 
/аттракцион – 2 раза/. 
(подбежать, взять 1 гриб, вернуться и положить его в корзинку.
4 корзины, 4 гриба). 

Медв.:   
Спасибо, ребята. У меня в корзине угощение для вас. 
В-ль:     
Спасибо, Мишенька, за угощение. 
Медв.:   
До свидания, ребята!

*Добавлено через 3 часа 46 минут*
«Встреча с Осенью» 
Осеннее развлечение в младшей и средней группах 
МДОУ № 312 «Катюша» 
2006 г. 

На полу в зале лежат листья. Дети обеих групп, держась за ленточки, входят в зал и поют песню (1 куплет). Садятся на стулья. 

Песня «Паровоз» 
м.Эрнесакса. 

В-ль:     
Вот художник, так художник! 
Все леса позолотил! 
Даже самый сильный дождик 
Эту краску не отмыл. 
Отгадать загадку просим: 
Кто художник этот? 

Дети:     Осень! 

Дети мл. гр. по одному выходят на середину зала и читают стихи. 

1реб.:   
Ходит осень, бродит осень, 
Ветер лист кленовый сбросил. 
Под ногами коврик новый, 
Жёлто-розовый, кленовый. 

2реб.:   
Каждый листик золотой – 
маленькое солнышко, 
Соберу в корзину их, 
Положу на донышко. 

3реб.:   
Листья осенью грустят, 
Вспоминают летний сад. 
В руки листики возьмём, 
Осень в гости позовём. 

Дети поднимают листья, раскачивают ими над головой и приговаривают: «Осень, осень, в гости просим!». Повторяют эти слова 3-4 раза. Звучит музыка. Входит Осень. 

Осень:   
А вот и я! Здравствуйте, мои друзья! 
Собрала я листья в красочный букет – 
Принесла в подарок солнечный привет! 
Будем веселиться, песни петь, плясать, 
Мне стихи, ребята, будете читать? 

В-ль:      
Милая Осень! Ребята ждали тебя в гости, разучивали песни, 
танцы, стихи, и сейчас с удовольствием их тебе прочтут. 

Дети ср. гр. выходят на середину зала и читают стихи. 

1реб.:   
Праздник осени сегодня, 
И светло, и весело. 
Ах, какие украшения 
Осень здесь развесила. 

2реб.:   
Осень красит золотом 
Рощи и леса, 
Слышатся прощальные 
Птичьи голоса. 

3реб.:   
Алые и жёлтые 
Ветер листья рвёт, 
Кружит, кружит в воздухе 
Пёстрый хоровод. 

Осень: 
Спасибо, дети. Я хочу с вами потанцевать. 
Ну-ка, встали, покружились, и в листочки превратились. 

Дети кружатся и садятся на места. В центр зала выходит ребёнок мл. гр. 

Реб. мл. гр.:   
Мы – листочки, мы – листочки, 
Мы – осенние листочки, 
Мы на веточках сидим, 
Ветер дунул, мы летим. 

«Пляска с листочками»
м.А.Филиппенко, 
/2 мл. гр./ 

Дети садятся на места. 

Реб. ср. гр.:  
До чего же хороши 
Разноцветные листы. 
Мы листочками помашем 
И для Осени попляшем. 

«Танец с осенними листочками» 
м.Гомоновой. 
(Осень танцует вместе с детьми, переходя 
от одного кружочка к другому). 
/ср. гр./ 
В конце танца дети, стоя в общем кругу, хором говорят слова: 

Дети ср. гр.:   
Ходит Осень по дорожке, 
Промочила в лужах ножки. 
Льют дожди, и нет просвета, 
Затерялось где-то лето! 

Осень:   
Дождику вы рады? 

Дети:      
Не хотим, не надо! 

Осень взмахивает дождиком, дети бегут и садятся на стулья; руками делая «крышу» над головой. Осень проходит вдоль детей из обеих групп 2 раза. 

На середину зала выходят Солнышко и Дождик.

Солнышко:   
Дождик, дождик, что ты льёшь, 
Погулять нам не даёшь? 
Когда светит солнышко, 
Можно всем гулять, 
Бегать, веселиться, 
Прыгать и скакать. 

Дождик:   
С утра ворчала тучка, 
Всё небо потемнело, 
Спешу на помощь тучке, 
Я знаю своё дело! 
Дождь льётся, как из лейки, 
На землю с небосвода, 
И хмурится погода, 
Ведь ОСЕНЬ время года. 

Осень:   
Солнышко и Дождик, ссориться нельзя. 
Для людей вы оба – добрые друзья, 
Дождик к нам приходит – воду всем даёт, 
Солнце согревает, радует народ. 

В-ль:         
Солнышко, Дождик, поиграйте с нами! 

«Солнышко и дождик» 
/играют дети 2 мл. гр./ 
(Осень: «Солнце светит веселей, выходи гулять скорей!» - 
дети поют песенку и танцуют. 
В-ль: «Дождик, дождик всё сильней, все под зонтик поскорей!» - 
дети прячутся под зонтом).

Реб. ср. гр.:   
Кап-кап-кап – стучит в окно 
Непоседа дождик, 
Целый день он моросит, 
Поиграть с ним просит! 

«Танец капелек» 
м.Е.Гомоновой,
/ср. гр./ 
В конце танца Солнышко догоняет детей. 

Осень:   
Кто-то скачет прыг да прыг 
Через поле напрямик. 
Вышел Зайчик на тропинку, 
Он несёт с собой корзинку. 

Зайчик: 
Я своей любимой маме 
Помогу грибы собрать, 
Но не очень-то охота 
Их под листьями искать! 

В-ль:   
Зайчик, зайчик, вот грибочки! 
Выходите из-за кочки! 

Боровик:   
Я гриб белый – боровик! 
Я не мал и не велик! 
Я на толстой ножке 
Встану у дорожки!

Лисичка:   
Я весёлая лисичка, 
Я лисичка невеличка! 
Стоит в лес тебе прийти – 
Попадусь я на пути! 

Опёнок:   
Я опёнок молодой, 
Вся семья моя со мной! 
Раз, два, три, четыре, пять, 
Ты попробуй нас догнать! 

Зайчик:   
Где грибы, куда девались? 
Были здесь и разбежались. 
Видно, грозный слишком я, 
Все боятся тут меня! 

Появляется Лиса 

Лиса:   
Здравствуй, Заяц! Я лиса, 
Всему свету я краса! 
Что тут делаешь, косой, 
Побеседуй-ка со мной! 

Зайчик:   
С детства я, друзья, трусишка, 
Здесь Лиса – пропал Зайчишка! 

Лиса:   
Ах, как я тебя искала, 
След в траве твой отыскала. 
Будет вкусным мой обед, 
Съем тебя я, мой сосед! 

Зайчик:   
Ой, ребята, помогите, 
Лису плутовку прогоните! 

В-ль:   
Зайчик, Зайка, успокойся, 
Красу – Лисоньку не бойся. 
Лиса, зайку не пугай, 
Лучше с ним ты поиграй! 
Надо бегать по тропинке, 
Собирать грибы в корзинку. 
Посчитаем: Раз-два-три!
 Собирать грибы начни! 

«Собери грибы» 
/аттракцион-4 раза/, 
(2 ребёнка собирают расставленные друг за другом 
на одной линии грибы и возвращаются к в-лю). 

На середину зала, взявшись за руки, выходят 
Зайчик и Лиса. 

Лиса:   
Спасибо, ребята, вы нас подружили, 
И похвалу от меня заслужили! 

Осень:   
А теперь, пришла пора, 
Танцевать нам, детвора! 

«Приседай» 
эст. н. мел. 
(дети ср. гр. танцуют в паре с реб. из мл. гр.) 

Осень: 
Рада я, что вы меня, дети, уважаете, 
Танцами, стихами, песнями встречаете! 
Набрала в своём саду яблочек осенних, 
Принимайте от меня, дети, угощенье!

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), linker_59 (17.07.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (25.10.2016), нутя (19.09.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

ЧТО НАМ ОСЕНЬ ПРИНЕСЛА? 
развлечение
(IIмл. – ср. группы)
2008г. 

На ковре попарно лежат листья, образуя круг. 
Дети II мл. гр. заходят под спокойную муз. в зал и садятся на стульчики. 
По вальс в зал вбегают дети ср.гр., обегают круг из листьев и садятся на стульчики. 

На середину зала выходит ребёнок 

Реб.: 
Заглянул сегодня праздник 
В каждый дом, 
Потому что бродит осень 
За окном. 
Заглянул осенний праздник 
В детский сад, 
Чтоб порадовать и взрослых, 
И ребят (садится на место). 

В-ль: 
Птицы стаями летят, 
Грустно: дождь и листопад. 
Ветер тучи в небе носит, 
Потому что это … 

Дети: 
ОСЕНЬ! 

Дети по одному выходят на середину зала и читают стихи 

Реб.: 
Осень красками листочки 
Так красиво расписала! 
Осень в садике дорожки 
Мягко листьями устлала! 

Реб.: 
Осень всё позолотила, 
Листьев – целая гора! 
Рады мы, что наступила 
Эта дивная пора. 

Реб.: 
По лесным тропинкам 
Ходит-бродит осень. 
Сколько свежих шишек 
У зелёных сосен! 
И листок берёзы 
Золотистой пчёлкой 
Вьётся и летает 
Над зелёной ёлкой! 

«Танец осенних листочков» м. А.Филиппенко 
(дети ср. гр. берут с ковра листья, поют и танцуют, а в конце кладут
 листья в шахматном порядке – на белые квадратики, и садятся на стульчики)

на середину зала выходят 2 ребёнка 

1 реб.: 
Ах, художница ты, осень! 
Научи так рисовать. 
Я тогда в твоей работе 
Тебе буду помогать! 

2 реб.: 
Жалко, летние деньки 
Быстро так кончаются. 
Все деревья пожелтели, 
На ветру качаются! 

«Пляска с листочками» м. А.Филиппенко 
(дети II мл.гр. выходят к лежащим в шахматном порядке листьям, берут их, поют и 
танцуют, в конце пляски дети садятся на свои места, и в-ль собирает у сидящих детей листья)

В зал заходит клоун со связкой разноцветных воздушных шаров; он растерян. 

Клоун: 
Здравствуйте! Здравствуйте! Я клоун Весельчак! 
Извините, что немного опоздал! Кажется, все уже в сборе… 
Значит, самый красивый, самый разноцветный, самый волшебный праздник уже начался! 

В-ль: 
Да, наш праздник идёт полным ходом. 
Мы очень рады видеть тебя в гостях!

Клоун: 
А уж как я рад! 
Я всех поздравляю с такой замечательной, золотой осенней порой и желаю 
во-о-о-о-от такого счастья (разводит руки в стороны), 
во-о-о-о-от такого здоровья (поднимает руки высоко вверх), 
во-о-о-о-от такой радости (делает руками большой круг)! 

В-ль: 
Большое спасибо тебе, Клоун Весельчак, за такое пожелание. 
Мы все постараемся быть здоровыми, счастливыми и радостными. Да, ребята? 

Клоун: 
А я ведь к вам не просто так пришёл, а с сюрпризом! 
У меня есть целая связка разноцветных шариков. Вот красный шарик. Ой! Ой-ой-ой! 
Куда ты меня тянешь? 

Клоун падает на колени, оставаясь в вертикальном положении, держит в 
вытянутых руках шарик и причитая, делает несколько шагов на коленях 
вперёд, затем, «борется» с шариком, наклоняясь вперёд-назад 
и шлёпается на пол. 

Клоун: 
Я же говорил, что шарики с сюрпризом! 

Начинает звучать плясовая, Клоун, пританцовывает на месте. 

Клоун: 
Во-о-от! Шарик меня куда-то ведёт! (приплясывая, подходит к ребёнку) 
Здравствуй, здравствуй, мой дружок! 
Расскажи скорей стишок! 

Чтение стихов 
(читают дети II мл. гр. – список читающих знает клоун; 
каждый раз берётся новый шарик) 

Реб.: 
Алые и жёлтые 
Ветер листья рвёт, 
Кружит, кружит в воздухе 
Пёстрый хоровод1 

Реб.: 
Вот на ветке лист кленовый, 
Нынче он совсем как новый, 
Весь румяный, золотой. 
Ты куда, листок, постой! 

Реб.: 
Дождь идёт, и мы идём 
Под малиновым зонтом. 
По зонту стучат дождинки, 
Но сухие наши спинки. 

Реб.: 
Дождик льётся кап-кап-кап. 
Ты не капай долго так. 
Очень мы хотим гулять, 
По дорожке в парк шагать. 

Реб.: 
Если осень наступила, 
Значит, лето отступило. 
По утрам в лесу прохладно, 
Но красиво и нарядно. 

Реб.: 
Осень за окошком 
Бродит не спеша. 
Листья на дорожку 
Падают, шурша. 

Реб.: 
Осень наступает, 
Листья облетают, 
Их весёлый хоровод 
Ветер кружит и несёт. 

Клоун: 
А вот этот шарик синенький, интересно, какой сюрприз приготовил нам? 
«Бум-бум-бум я часто слышу, 
Палкой кто-то бьёт по крыше, 
Это туча-озорница 
Льёт на крышу мне водицу!» (подходит к ребёнку ср. гр.) 
Мне сказали, ты, дружок, 
Выучил про дождь стишок. 
Ты на месте не сиди, а стишок нам расскажи! 

Реб.: 
Шумит дождь в поле и в саду, 
А в дом не попадёт. 
И никуда я не пойду, 
Покуда он идёт! 
А тучи в небе хмурятся: 
«Не прячьтесь по домам!» 
И пляшут капли в лужицах: 
«скорей идите к нам!» 

Клоун: 
Ребята! Шарик синенький приглашает вас на танец! 

«Танец капелек» м. Гомоновой 
(в конце танца Клоун берёт в руки султанчик и становится в центре круга)

Клоун: 
Дождик, дождик, припусти, 
Всех ребяток намочи!  

Игра: «Спрячься от дождика» м. Ломовой 

Клоун: 
Кто под дождик попадёт, 
Тот сейчас домой пойдёт! 

Дети разбегаются по залу и садятся на стульчики. 
Клоун берёт жёлтый шарик 

Клоун: 
Жёлтенькое солнце 
Смотрит к нам в оконце. 
Ну-ка, детки, не ленитесь, 
В круг скорее становитесь! 

Игра: «Солнышко и дождик» м. Е.Тиличеевой 
(играют дети II мл. гр.2 раза, но во 2-ой раз после пляски Клоун выходит 
с султанчиком в центр круга) 

Клоун: 
Кто под дождик попадёт, 
Тот сейчас домой пойдёт!  

Дети разбегаются по залу и садятся на стульчики. 
Клоун берёт очередной шарик и начинает маршировать, 
Обходит зал и находит 2 корзинки 

Клоун: 
Я по залу, дети, шёл, 
И корзинки вот, нашёл! 
Шарик нам принёс загадки. 
Говорите мне отгадки! … 
Не пугайтесь, если вдруг
Слёзы лить заставит … Лук (показывает лук). 
Нарядилась Алёна 
В сарафанчик зелёный. 
Завила оборки густо. 
А зовут её … Капуста (показывает капусту). 
Любопытный красный нос 
По макушку в землю врос. 
За ботву, как за верёвку, 
Можно вытащить … Морковку (показывает морковь). 
Здесь капуста распушилась, 
Тут морковочка сидит.
А лучок зелёный сразу 
Пробуждает аппетит! 
Эй, ребята, не зевайте, 
Урожай свой собирайте! 

«Огородная-хороводная» м.Можжевелова

Клоун: 
Этот шар не улетает, 
А играть вас приглашает. 

Аттракцион: «Собери овощи» 
(играют по одному разу дети II мл. гр.; затем дети ср. гр.) 

Клоун (с шариком): 
Ловко урожай собрали. 
Вы, ребята, не устали? 
Этот шарик просит вас 
Всех пуститься, дети, в пляс! 

«Пляска парами» латв.н.м. 
(дети ср. гр. приглашают малышей) 

Клоун: 
Ой, ребята, остался всего один шарик! И никуда он не летит! 
Посмотрите, здесь записка: 
«Потихонечку сидите, 
Мою сказку посмотрите!» 

Кукольный спектакль: «Яблонька»: 

Клоун: 
Таня яблоньку сажала
И водичкой поливала (Таня поливает). 

Таня: 
Вот и осень наступила, 
Яблочки позолотила. 
Я корзиночку возьму, 
И ребяток угощу (уходит). 

Медведь: 
Что за чудо вижу я? 
Яблонька-красавица! 
Съем-ка яблочко сейчас – 
Мишеньке понравится! 

Клоун: 
Ребята, прогоним Мишку! Будем лаять, как собачки – 
Мишка испугается и убежит (лают). 

Медведь: 
Убегаю, убегаю, 
Яблоки вам оставляю (убегает, появляется Лиса). 

Лиса: 
Что за чудо вижу я? 
Яблонька-красавица! 
Съем-ка яблочко сейчас – 
Лисоньке понравится! 

Клоун: 
Ребята, испугаем Лисичку!
 Будем в ладошки громко хлопать – она и убежит (хлопают). 

Лиса: 
Убегаю, убегаю, 
Яблоки вам оставляю (убегает, появляется Коза). 

Коза: 
Что за чудо вижу я? 
Яблонька-красавица! 
Съем-ка яблочко сейчас – 
Козочке понравится! 

Клоун: 
Ребята, постучим ножками! 
Козочка испугается и убежит (стучат). 

Коза: 
Убегаю, убегаю, 
Яблоки вам оставляю (убегает, появляется Заяц). 

Заяц: 
Что за чудо вижу я? 
Яблонька-красавица! 
Съем-ка яблочко сейчас – 
Заиньке понравится! 

Клоун: 
Ребята, завоем, как волчата: «У-у-у!». 
Зайка испугается и убежит (гудят). 

Заяц: 
Убегаю, убегаю, 
Яблоки вам оставляю (появляется Таня). 

Таня: 
Стой-ка, Заинька-дружок, 
Проходи-ка на лужок! 
Всех сегодня приглашаю, 
Яблочками угощаю! 
Эту корзинку, Заинька, отнеси зверятам в лес. 
А эта корзинка для вас, ребята! 

Клоун: 
Ребята, скажем спасибо! 
Вот какой подарок из осеннего сада Таня принесла. 
Берите яблочки и лакомьтесь ими. 
А мне пора возвращаться в цирк. 
До свидания! (убегает) 

Дети идут угощаться в группу.

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (25.10.2016), нутя (19.09.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

ПРОГУЛКА В ЛЕС.

Осеннее развлечение для средней группы. 

Ведущая – взр.    
Лесовичок – взр.(подросток) 

Дети группы: 
Ёж – реб.                       
Медведь – реб.                
Белки – дети.                 
Морковь – реб. 
Капуста – реб. 
Лук – реб. 
Два шофёра – дети. 
Цыплята – дети. 
Журавли – дети. 

Атрибуты: 
листья; домик; 3 корзины;
грибы; костюмы и маски; 
шишки; 2 фуражки; 2 руля; 
угощение (пирог или что-либо мучное).


Оформление зала: 
Автобус(из стульчиков); плоскостной автобус; осенний лес;  


Звучит фонограмма. Дети входят в зал и садятся на стульчики. 

ВЕД.  
По лужайке босиком 
Солнышком согрето
За цветастым мотыльком 
Пробежало лето, 
Искупалось в реке, 
Полежало на песке, 
Загорело, пролетело 
И исчезло вдалеке. 
Мы зовём его и просим – 
Лето, подожди! 
А в ответ приходит осень, 
И идут дожди. 
В сквере мокро, за окном 
Ходит Осень под зонтом… ... 
Вот и наступила красавица – осень. 
Я предлагаю вам, ребята, поехать погулять в лес, 
посмотреть, как осень позолотила листву деревьев, 
увидеть, как лесные жители подготовились к зиме, 
и просто подышать свежим, чистым воздухом . 
Вы согласны?  Поехали?  Занимайте места в автобусе… 
А пока мы едем, споём весёлую песенку.          

«Мой автобус голубой» м Филиппенко.

Дети выходят из автобуса, осматривают лес, затем останавливаются перед листьями, лежащими попарно по кругу.

РЕБ.  
Если дождик бьёт в лицо, 
Ветер треплет деревцо, 
Тучи по небу плывут – 
Это осенью зовут.

РЕБ.  
Праздник осени в лесу, 
И тепло, и весело, 
Ах, какие украшенья 
Осень здесь развесила! 

РЕБ.  
Вижу листик золотой, 
Маленькое солнышко.
Я в корзиночку листок 
Положу на донышко. 

РЕБ.  
Мы по лесу погуляем, 
Листьев мы насобираем.
А когда их соберём, 
Пляску дружно заведём.

«Танец с осенними листочками» м Гомоновой 

ВЕД.  
Сядем, дети, все в кружок, 
Спрячемся за свой листок.
Может, кто-то к нам придёт, 
Нас поищет и найдёт.

Дети сидят, спрятавшись за листик. Входит Лесовичок.

ЛЕСОВ.  
Слышал, пели дети тут. 
Прибежал я в пять минут.
Только их нигде не видно, 
До чего же мне обидно!

ВЕД.  
Ребята, это Лесовичок нас ищет, давайте позовём его!

ДЕТИ.  
Поищи нас, мы ведь тут! 
Слышишь, все тебя зовут? 

ЛЕСОВ.  
Вот вы где спрятались! Здравствуйте, дети!  
Очень рад гостям. И предлагаю вам прогуляться по моему лесу. 
Положите листочки на дорожку и пойдёмте со мной. 

Звучит фонограмма щебета птиц. Дети идут по залу, подходят к домику.

ВЕД.  
Солнышко в небе осеннем блестит. 
Чей-то загадочный домик стоит.

ЛЕСОВ.  
Чей это домик узнать вы хотите? (отв детей)
В дверь потихоньку тогда постучите. (дети стучат)

ЁЖ.  
Я сердитый недотрога, 
Я живу в глуши лесной.
У меня иголок много, 
Ну а нитки ни одной! 

ВЕД.  
Не сердись на нас, Ёж, лучше поиграй с ребятами.


Аттракцион «Собери грибы» 2раза.
(3 корзины и грибы).

ЛЕСОВ.  
Сядем, дети, все в кружок. 
Спрячемся за свой листок.
Может, кто-то к нам придёт, 
Нас поищет и найдёт (дети прячутся).

МЕДВ.  
У-у-у… 
Слышал, пели дети тут, 
Прибежал я в пять минут.
Только их нигде не видно, 
До чего же мне обидно!
Я за листик загляну, 
Может, там ребят найду!

ДЕТИ:  
А вот и мы! 

ВЕД.  
Оставайся с нами, Мишка, 
Поиграй с детьми в ловишки!

Игра «Ловишки» м Гайдна

Из-за ёлочки белки бросают шишки. 

ЛЕСОВ.  
Это кто бросает шишки? 
Выходите, шалунишки!

1-я БЕЛКА.  
Вы, конечно, нас узнали? 
Эти шишки мы кидали.

2-я БЕЛКА.  
Мы принесли вам загадки, 
Дайте на них нам отгадки.

3-я БЕЛКА.  
Разве в огороде пусто, 
Если там растёт …
                                                                                        (дети: …КАПУСТА!)

1-я БЕЛКА.  
За ботву, как за верёвку, 
Можешь вытянуть…
                                                                                             (дети: …МОРКОВКУ!) 

2-я БЕЛКА.  
Не пугайся, если вдруг 
Слёзы лить заставит…
                                                                                             (дети: ЛУК!» 

3-я БЕЛКА.  
Урожай у нас велик, 
Увезёт всё…
                                                                                             (дети: ГРУЗОВИК!)

ВЕД.  
Ребята, а мы с вами про эти овощи белкам хоровод заведём!

«Огородная – хороводная» м Можжевелова

ВЕД.  
Не страшна зима для нас. 
Каждый на зиму припас 
Зёрен, яблок, овощей 
Для супов и для борщей. 
Мы зимою под окошко 
Воробьям насыплем крошки.
Нет вкусней еды на свете. 
Из чего же крошки эти? 

Хоровод «Откуда хлебушек берётся» бел н мелодия

ЛЕСОВ.  
Нет вкусней еды на свете, 
Знают взрослые и дети. 
Угощу я вас, ребята, 
ПИРОЖОЧКОМ ароматным (или: БУЛКОЙ пышной, ароматной, или: ПЫШКОЙ, или:ВСЕХ ПЕЧЕНЬЕМ ароматным).

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), нутя (19.09.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

«Две Осени» 
Осеннее развлечение для старших групп, 
г. Ростов-на-Дону 
МДОУ № 312 «Катюша» 
2006г. 

Дети вбегают в зал, танцуют под музыку С.Юдиной «Осень пришла» и садятся на стулья. 
На середине зала остаются 3 ребёнка. 

1 реб.:   
Если на деревьях листья пожелтели, 
Если в край далёкий птицы улетели, 
Если небо хмурое, если дождик льётся – 
Это время года осенью зовётся. 

2 реб.:   
Сколько песен, сколько плясок 
прозвучит сегодня разных! 
Ведь сегодня детский садик 
Встретит здесь осенний праздник. 

3 реб.:   
Пригласили Осень 
Мы на праздник в сад, 
Каждый встрече с Осенью 
Будет очень рад. 

Дети садятся. 
Под музыку выходит ребёнок – почтальон. 

Почтальон:   
Я, ребята, почтальон, 
Приношу я в каждый дом 
Письма, журналы, газеты 
И праздничные конверты. 

Почтальон раздаёт подошедшим детям газеты, журналы. 
Дети садятся на стулья в центре зала. 

В-ль:   
Скажите, дорогие дети, 
Что пишут сегодня в газете? 

1 реб.:   
Пишут новости вот на странице, 
Как народ живёт, как веселится, 
Что строят, какой урожай в стране, 
О том, что праздник у нас в ноябре. 

2 реб.:   
Как зерно в закрома засыпают, 
Что в огородах, садах поспевает. 
Что стали длиннее ночи, 
А дни намного короче. 

3 реб.:   
А в моём журнале есть стихотворение, 
Оно передаёт осеннее настроение...: 
"Осень золотая 
В гости к нам пришла, 
Жёлтою листвою 
Землю убрала, 
Яркой, рыжей краскою 
Клёны разукрасила, 
На кусты надела 
Золотые платья". 

4 реб.:   
Наступила осень, 
Стало скучно очень, 
Целый день солнца ждёшь, 
А приходит серый дождь. 

Дети отдают газеты и журналы и садятся на стулья к остальным. 

Песня-инсценировка: «Чудо-крыша» м. Т.Назаровой-Метнер
Дети стоят полукругом. 
Впереди них по центру располагаются 3 солиста: 
девочка с большим зонтом сидит на стульчике, 
рядом с ней стоит девочка, с другой стороны - мальчик. 


В-ль ("случайно" открывает журнал):   
Ребята! А в журнале лежит письмо! 
Конверт праздничный и очень большой. 
Вот, полюбуйтесь такой красотой!.. 
Адрес: Россия, город Ростов-на-Дону, 
детский сад № 312 «Катюша». 
Обратный адрес: Осенний лес. 
Отправитель: …ОСЕНЬ! 
(читает) 
«К вам прийти не успеваю, 
К себе в гости приглашаю. 
Приезжайте ко мне в лес, 
Здесь полным-полно чудес.
Вас увидеть я спешу…
Ваша Осень. Очень жду!» 
Поедем в гости к Осени?.. А на чём мы поедем в лес? 

Машинист:   
Спешите на поезд скорее, друзья, 
А машинистом у вас буду я! 

Танец: «Весёлые путешественники» м. Старокадомского


Дети (ходят по залу и говорят хором слова): 
Осень, Осень, где ты, Осень, 
С листопадом и дождём, 
С перелётным журавлём? 

Появляются 2 Осени – ранняя и поздняя. 

1-я Осень:   
Здравствуйте, гости дорогие! 
2-я Осень:   
Милости просим в наше осеннее царство! 
1-я Осень:   
Присаживайтесь, располагайтесь поудобнее. 
2-я Осень:   
Мы рады видеть вас. 

Дети садятся. 

В-ль:   
Ребята, кто это, вы угадали? ..А почему вас две? 
1-я Осень:   
Да потому что мы родные сёстры.
2-я Осень:   
И жить друг без друга не можем. 
1-я Осень:   
Я осень ранняя, радостная, пышно убранная, с богатым урожаем. 
2-я Осень:   
А я грустная, с редкими листьями на ветках, с тихим плачем 
мелкого дождя. 
В-ль:   Милые хозяйки нашего праздника, вы каждая по-своему прекрасны. 
И вы обе нам очень нравитесь. 

Обе Осени садятся на украшенные листьями стулья-троны. 

1 реб.:   
Как хорошо в гостях у осени 
Среди берёзок золотых… 
Подольше б золото не сбросили, 
Стоял бы лес, багрян и тих. 

2 реб.:   
Почаще б солнышко усталое 
Гостило в золотом лесу, 
Чтоб защитить от ветра шалого 
Лесную позднюю красу. 

1-я Осень:   
Вы рады встретиться со мной? (ответ детей). 
2-я Осень:   
Вам нравится наряд лесной? (ответ детей). 

Реб.:   
Деревья все осенним днём 
Красивые такие! 
Сейчас мы песенку споём
Про листья золотые! 

Хоровод: «Осень пришла» м. С.Юдиной


Дети садятся. 

1-я Осень:   
Спасибо, милые певцы. 
2-я Осень:   
Хвалю, хвалю вас. Молодцы! 
1-я Осень:   
По дороге золочённой 
Мы с сестрой недавно шли. 
2-я осень:   
Вам загадки собирали, 
Вот, в корзинке принесли. 
1-я Осень:   
Загадка первая. 
Он большой, как мяч футбольный, 
Если спелый – все довольны. 
Так приятен он на вкус. 
Что это за шар?  

Дети:   
Арбуз! 

2-я Осень:   
Загадка вторая. 
У меня есть тоже перья, 
Но не птица, и не зверь я. 
Я вам самый лучший друг: 
Я простой зелёный… 

Дети:   
Лук! 

1-я Осень:   
Загадка третья. 
Сама розовая, носик белый, 
В темноте сидит день целый. 
А причёска зелена, 
Вся на солнышке она.
И отгадка очень близко. 
Это сочная… 

Дети:   
Редиска! 

2-я Осень:   
Загадка четвёртая. 
На солнце я похожий, 
И солнце я люблю, 
За солнцем поворачиваю 
Я голову свою. 

Дети: 
Подсолнух! 

1-я Осень:   
Молодцы, ребята! 
2-я Осень:   
Все загадки отгадали! 

В-ль:   
Наши дети и сообразительные, и трудолюбивые. 
Осень дарит людям богатый урожай 
и ребята сейчас расскажут, что запасли на зиму. 

Под музыку выходят по одному дети-овощи и читают стихи. 

Огурец:  
 Я огурчик наливной, 
Кто полакомится мной? 

Фасоль:   
Я фасоль, всем вам известна, 
И вкусна я и полезна. 

Горох:   
Я горошек, ребята, 
Витаминами богатый. 

Кабачок:   
Кабачком я зовусь, 
Сочной мякотью горжусь.

Картофель:   
Картошка и полезна, 
Картошка и вкусна, 
И очень-очень людям 
Картошечка нужна.

Капуста:   
Капусту люди любят. 
Капусту люди рубят 
С большою сноровкой 
И очень ловко.

Овощи:   
Ну, ребята, не зевайте, 
Урожай весь собирайте. 

Аттракцион: «Перебери фасоль» 
 2 команды – 1-ый раз играют мальчики, 2-ой - девочки 

В-ль: 
А сейчас дети хотят вам стихи прочитать об осеннем времени года. 

Чтение стихов. 

1-я Осень:  
Спасибо вам, ребята, за стихи. 
Скоро я уйду, останется за Хозяйку моя сестра – поздняя Осень. Давайте споём песню про осень листопадную, дождливую. 

Песня: «Листопад» м. Т.Попатенко 
/с движениями/. 

2-я Осень:   
Спасибо, ребята, что не оставили вы меня без внимания, 
что такую красивую песню поёте обо мне. 
Но очень не хочется сегодня грустить. 

В-ль:   
Ребята, давайте поиграем с поздней Осенью. 
Беритесь скорее за руки, не выпустим Осень из круга! 

Дети встают в круг и играют с Осенью. 

2-я Осень:   
А теперь, берегитесь! Прячьтесь от дождя! 

Осень догоняет детей. Дети убегают и садятся на стулья.

Реб.:   
Дождь пошёл, побежал, расшумелся, 
Сразу все от него по домам. 
Дождь запел, заплясал, завертелся, 
Стал по стёклам постукивать нам. 

Танец: «Разноцветная песенка» м. Б.Савельева. 

1-я Осень:   
Милая сестрица, а теперь, поиграй со мной. 
У меня в руках жёлтые и зелёные листочки, 
а тебе я даю красные и оранжевые. 
Мы с тобой и ребятами будем танцевать, и кружить как листочки. 
Когда музыка перестанет играть, мы скажем: 
«Листопад!» и бросим вверх листья. 
Ребята возьмут по одному листику и с  жёлтыми и зелёными листьями подойдут ко мне, 
а с красными и оранжевыми к тебе, сестра. 

Игра: «Осенние букеты» 
В каждой руке обе Осени оставляют по листику (ориентир для детей) 
Должно получиться 4 группы детей

Воспитатель говорит, у какой Осени букет был собран быстрее. 

2-я осень:  
Мне понравилось с детьми играть. 
А сейчас, оставайтесь в кругах, 
мы посмотрим, чей кружок быстрее соберётся? 

Игра: «Чей кружок быстрее соберётся?» 
(по цвету листьев)

1-я осень:   
Настало время прощаться. 
2-я Осень:   
Встретимся мы с вами ровно через год, 
придём к вам с новым урожаем.
1-я Осень:   
С новыми загадками, играми, плясками. 
2-я Осень:   
А пока, мы оставляем вам дождик, ветер, слякоть. 
1-я Осень:   
В общем, непогодицу! 

В-ль:   Дети непогоды не боятся, и даже песенку о Непогодице поют! 

Песня-хоровод: «Непогодица» м. Е.Гомоновой 

1-я Осень:   
Спасибо, ребята, за развлечение. 
2-я Осень:   
Примите от нас угощение! 

Детей угощают яблоками.

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

«ОСЕННЯЯ СКАЗКА»
развлечение
(ст. лог. – подг. лог. группы)
2008г. 

Звучит запись песни А.Кудряшова «До свиданья, осень!» 
Дети ст. лог. гр. вбегают в зал. За ними, против часовой стрелки, бегут дети подг. лог. гр. 
У всех детей в руках  разноцветные бумажные кленовые листья (по одному в каждой руке). 
Образовав два концентрических круга, 
дети останавливаются и танцуют (заранее разучиваются движения). 
После окончания музыки, дети остаются стоять в двух концентрических кругах.

В-ль: 
Если на деревьях листья пожелтели, 
Если в край далёкий птицы улетели, 
Если небо хмурое, если дождик льётся, 
Это время года…? 

Дети: 
Осенью зовётся. 

1 реб.: 
Здравствуй, осень золотая, 
Голубая неба высь! 
Листья жёлтые, слетая, 
На дорожку улеглись. 

2 реб.: 
Тёплый луч ласкает щёчки, 
Приглашает нас в лесок.
Там под ёлкою, в тенёчке 
Вырос маленький грибок! 

3 реб.: 
Сад раскрасился цветами 
Астр, пионов, георгин, 
А вверху огнём пылают 
Грозди красные рябин! 

4 реб.: 
Что грустить теперь о лете ! 
Осень в гости к нам пришла! 
В позолоченной карете 
Всем подарки привезла. 

5 реб.: 
В тёмный лес дремучий 
Заглянула осень. 
Сколько свежих шишек 
У зелёных сосен! 

6 реб.: 
Сколько алых ягод 
У лесной рябинки! 
Выросли волнушки 
Прямо на тропинке. 

7 реб.: 
И среди брусники, 
На зелёной кочке, 
Вылез гриб-грибочек 
В красненьком платочке. 

8 реб.: 
Разыгрался ветер 
На лесной поляне, 
Закружил осинку 
В красном сарафане. 

9 реб.: 
И листок с берёзы 
Золотистой пчёлкой 
Вьётся и летает 
Над колючей ёлкой. 

10 реб.: 
Листок из леса ветер гонит, 
И как на крыльях он летит, 
Листок не падает, не тонет, 
Между деревьями кружит. 

Песня-танец: «Падают листья» м. М.Красева 
В конце танца дети приседают, а девочка-Осень входит в центр внутреннего круга. 
Дети встают, в-ли собирают у них листья. 

Осень: 
Зовут меня все – Осень золотая, 
Прошла я по полям и по лесам. 
Всех с праздником осенним поздравляю! 
Как хорошо, как весело всем нам! 

Дети: 
Здравствуй, Осень! Здравствуй, Осень! 
Хорошо, что ты пришла. 
У тебя мы, Осень, спросим: 
Что в подарок принесла? 

Хоровод: «Что нам осень принесёт?» м. З.Левиной 
В конце 3-го куплета Осень говорит: «Дождику вы рады?»
Дети машут руками и отвечают: «Не хотим, не надо!» 

Игра: «Не попади под дождик» м. З.Левиной 
Автор игры Муза Мирзоева 
Правила: 
Осень и Дождик бегают ( одна по внутреннему, другой по внешнему кругам), и 
легко потряхивают султанчиками, а дети, в момент, когда к ним приближается 
ребёнок с султанчиком,  приседают и прячутся под импровизированным 
зонтиком, поставив над головой ладошки домиком. 
Затем, Осень бегает по внешнему кругу, а Дождик – по внутреннему. 

Дождик: 
Кто под дождик попадёт, 
Тот сейчас домой пойдёт! 

Дождик и Осень машут султанчиками, дети разбегаются и садятся на стульчики.
Дождик останавливается у центральной стены 

Дождик: 
Я всю ночь по крыше бью 
Да посту-киваю, 
Бормочу я и пою, 
Убаю-киваю! 

К Дождику подбегает ребёнок. 

Реб.: 
Дождик, дождик, не боюсь: 
На ногах сапожки. 
Я по лужам пробегусь – 
Не промокнут ножки! 

К ним подходит Осень 

Осень: 
Дождём землю поливало, 
Солнце землю согревало.
Поклонюсь я полюшку. 
Хлеба нынче вволюшку (все трое садятся на места). 

Выходят 4 ребёнка 

1 реб.: 
Осень хлебосольная, 
Накрывай пиры! 
Полюшко раздольное 
Принесло дары. 

2 реб.: 
Каждый ломтик хлебушка 
Пахнет тёплым небушком. 
И земля всю силу 
В хлебе затаила. 

3 реб.: 
Ходят часики природы: 
День, неделя, месяц, год. 
Если осень, у народа 
Каждый день полно забот! 

4 реб.: 
Всё созрело, всё поспело! 
Всё успели мы убрать. 
Ну, а если сделал дело – 
Можно смело отдыхать (дети садятся на места). 

Выходит ребёнок 

Реб.: 
Знают все, что делу – время, 
А потехе – только час. 
И сегодня, в час веселья, 
Приглашаем в сказку вас (садится на место). 

Музыкальная сказка: «Колобок» м. Е.Еремеевой 
Выставляются декорации: элементы избы и подворья, колоски. 

В-ль: 
Дед и Баба жили-были. 
Пироги поесть любили, 
Каравай и пирожки 
В жаркой печке испекли. 

Баба: 
Принесла нам осень 
Колоски пшеничные, 
Получились у нас, Дед, 
Пирожки отличные! 
Корочкой румянится 
Пышный каравай. 
Осень хлебом славится, 
Пробуй урожай! 

Дед: 
Колобок ты мне слепи,
В жаркой печке испеки. 

Баба (поёт): 
Мы живём, не тужим, 
С Дедом дружно.
Сделаю для Деда 
Всё, что нужно. 
Испеку я колобок 
Для Деда, 
Остывать поставлю 
До обеда. 

Дед (поёт): 
Я жену люблю 
И уважаю, 
Никогда её 
Не обижаю. 
Всё она в хозяйстве 
Разумеет, 
Колобки всех лучше 
Печь умеет. 

Баба (сокрушаясь): 
Положили на окошко, 
Чтобы он остыл немножко. 
Положили, чтоб остыл, – 
Колобка и след простыл! 

Дед: 
Покатился он туда, 
Где и не был никогда. 

Выставляются декорации: ёлочки, деревья, пенёк. 

Колобок (поёт): 
Я весёлый Колобок, 
Колобок.
Колобок – румяный бок, 
Колобок. 
До чего же я хорош 
И пригож. 
А другого ты такого 
Не найдёшь! 
Покатился, побежал, 
Бежал, бежал. 
Я из дома убежал, бежал, бежал! 

В-ль: 
Он катился, не скучал. 
Вот и зайца повстречал! 

Заяц (поёт): 
Я хороший добрый зайка, 
Я весёлый попрыгайка. 
Я морковку обожаю, 
А волков не уважаю. 
Прыг, скок, веселей 
Мне с морковочкой моей. 
Стук, треск, ой-ой-ой, 
Убегаю я домой! 
(говорит): 
Ты откуда, Колобок, 
Колобок – румяный бок? 
Ты, малыш, не спеши, 
О себе расскажи! 

Колобок: 
Слушай, зайчик, мой ответ, 
У меня секретов нет. 

«Песня Колобка» м. Е.Еремеевой 

Колобок: 
С Дедом, с Бабкой не простился, 
Просто взял и укатился. 
А от Зайца на лугу 
И подавно убегу! 

В-ль: 
Покатился он туда, 
Где и не был никогда. 
Он катился, не скучал. 
Вот и волка повстречал! 

Волк (поёт): 
Про меня, про волка, 
Говорят, зубастый, 
Говорят, опасный. 
Только вы не верьте 
В небылицы эти, 
Потому что волки – 
Всё равно, что дети! 
Как трудно волком быть, 
Никто не знает толком. 
Как трудно волком быть, 
Приличным серым волком! 
Что же все обходят 
Волка стороною? 
Потому что с детства 
Всех пугают мною. 
Только вы не верьте 
В небылицы эти, 
Потому что волки – 
Всё равно, что дети! 
Как трудно волком быть,  
Никто не знает толком. 
Как трудно волком быть, 
Приличным серым волком! 
(говорит): 
Ты откуда, Колобок, 
Колобок – румяный бок? 
Ты, малыш, не спеши, 
О себе расскажи !  

Колобок: 
Слушай, серый волк ответ: 
У меня секретов нет. 

«Песня Колобка» м. Е.Еремеевой 

Колобок: 
С Дедом, с Бабкой не простился, 
Просто взял и покатился 
Мимо Зайца на лугу. 
И от волка убегу!  

В-ль: 
Он катился, не скучал 
И Медведя повстречал! 

Медведь (поёт): 
Я Мишка – медвежонок, 
Бурый я с пелёнок. 
Лапы, как у папы, 
Тоже косолапы. 
Я мёд люблю покушать 
И сказочки послушать. 
И весело играть, 
И петь, и танцевать. Да, да! 
(говорит): 
Ты откуда, Колобок, 
Колобок – румяный бок? 
Ты, малыш, не спеши, 
О себе расскажи! 

Колобок: 
Слушай, Мишка, мой ответ: 
У меня секретов нет. 

«Песня Колобка» м. Е.Еремеевой 

Колобок: 
С Дедом, с Бабкой не простился, 
Просто взял и покатился. 
Я от Зайца убежал! 
Волка видел – не дрожал! 
И от Мишки я в лесу 
Бок румяный унесу! 

В-ль: 
Покатился он туда, 
Где и не был никогда. 
Вот и встретил он в лесу 
Очень хитрую Лису. 

Лиса (поёт): 
Я Лисонька-лисичка, 
Я рыжая Лиса. 
Мой хвост – моё богатство, 
А мордочка – краса. 
Я милая лисичка, 
Желаю всем добра. 
Я курочкам сестричкам 
И петушкам сестра. 
Да, да! Да, да! 
Я петушкам сестра. 
(говорит): 
Ах, румяный Колобок! 
Ты куда бежишь, дружок? 

В-ль: 
Колобок не стал бежать 
И расхвастался опять. 

«Песня Колобка» м. Е.Еремеевой 

В-ль: 
Всё услышала лисица 
Но, хитрющая, косится. 

Лиса: 
Я услышать не могу, 
Сядь на верхнюю губу. 

В-ль: 
Колобок покорно сел 
И опять своё запел. 

«Песня Колобка» м. Е.Еремеевой

Лиса: 
Я не слышу, дурачок, 
Сядь ко мне на язычок. 

В-ль: 
Колобок покорно сел, 
А Лиса его… 

Лиса: 
Нет, никто его не съел! 

В-ль: 
Видим, рыжая лисица, 
Что хитрить ты мастерица! 

Лиса: 
Ой, не надо мне грозить, 
Я хотела пошутить! 
В детский сад сегодня шла, 
Сундучок в пути нашла. 
Среди сосен и осин 
Он стоял в лесу один. 
Не смогла его открыть. 
В сундучке, что может быть? 

1 в-ль: 
Может, здесь туманы, 
Что легли на сонные поляны? 

2 в-ль: 
Может, листьев мягких 
Золотой ковёр? 
Изморози первой 
Расписной узор? 

1 в-ль: 
Может, крик прощальный журавлей 
Или тихий шёпот тополей? 

2 в-ль: 
Что же в этом сундучке лежит? 
Не пора ли нам его открыть? 

Воспитатели с двух сторон берутся за крышку, пытаются её приподнять. 

1 в-ль: 
Ничего не получается, 
Сундучок не открывается! 

2 в-ль: 
Ребята, а на сундучке-то листья не простые: на них что-то написано. 

1 в-ль: 
Да это подсказки, как нам открыть сундучок! 
(читает): 
«Расскажите-ка, стишок 
Всем про ёлку и грибок!»

Реб.: 
Почему грибы на  ёлке 
На сучках висят верхом? 
Не во мху, не под листком – 
У ствола и среди веток 
На сучки они надеты. 
Кто устроил их так ловко? 
Кто с грибов очистил сор? 
Это Белкина кладовка, 
Это белкин летний сбор! 

В-ль берёт очередной осенний листок с крышки сундучка.

В-ль: 
А вот здесь загадка есть. 
Дети, вам её прочесть? … 
(читает): 
По лесной тропинке 
В поздний вечер – шорох: 
Колючий невидимка 
Тащит листьев ворох? …

Ёж: 
Круглый я, как колобок, 
Хоть в иголочках мой бок. 

В-ль: 
Очень, Ёж, ты хорош! 
Жаль, что в руки не возьмёшь… 

Ёж: 
Не возьмёшь, ну и что ж! 
Без иголок я не Ёж! 

В-ль: 
Предлагаю детям встать 
И с Ежонком поиграть! 

Игра: «Ёж» м. Лещинской 
(играют дети ст. лог. группы, затем, дети подг. лог. группы)

В-ль: 
Вот ещё листок с заданьем: 
«Покажите свои знанья: 
Фрукты в сторону сложите 
И компот из них сварите.
Из полезных овощей, 
Наварите, дети, щей». 

Аттракцион: «Варим компот и щи» 
(2 команды)

В-ль: 
Остался, дети, последний листок  с заданием. 
(читает): 
«Колокольчик пусть звенит, 
Барабан пусть ритм стучит. 
Любой инструмент выбирайте, 
И вместе в оркестре сыграйте!» 

Оркестр: «Во саду ли, в огороде» р.н.м. 

Воспитатели подходят к сундучку, крышка легко открывается. 
В сундучке – угощение для детей.

----------

Елена-ЕВН (11.05.2017), нутя (19.09.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

ОСЕНЬ В ГОСТИ ПРИГЛАШАЕМ.
2002г. 

Развлечение для старшей и подготовительной групп.

Дети с листьями в руках под музыку вбегают в зал и образуют два концентрических круга. 

РЕБ. 
Если на деревьях листья пожелтели, 
Если в край далёкий птицы улетели, 
Если небо хмурое, если дождик льётся – 
Это время года осенью зовётся.

РЕБ.  
Утром мы во двор идём –
Ллистья сыплются дождём, 
Под ногами шелестят 
И летят, летят, летят…

Песня-хоровод: « Падают листья» м Красева.

Дети остаются в кругах. 

РЕБ.  
Ты шумишь сухой листвой, осень! 
Наступает праздник твой, осень!

ДЕТИ.  
Осень! Осень! 
В гости просим!

Под музыку входит Осень и останавливается в центре кругов.

ОСЕНЬ.  
Здравствуйте! Вы меня ждали? 
В тихий час рассвета 
В дымке голубой
Потащили лето 
Журавли с собой. 
Я скажу вам, дети, 
Не жалейте лето, 
Посмотрите, роща 
Золотом одета! 
С вами мы грустить не будем, 
Осень тоже хороша.
Хоровод заводим дружно, 
Веселится пусть душа.

Хоровод «Ах, какая осень» м Чудовой.

Дети садятся на стульчики.

ОСЕНЬ.  
Дождь пошёл, побежал, расшумелся, 
Сразу все от него  - по домам. 
Дождь запел, заплясал, завертелся, 
Стал по стёклам постукивать вам.

ДОЖДЬ.  
Это я! Ау, ребятки! 
Я играю с вами в прятки.
Припущу, или уймусь, 
То исчезну, то вернусь.

Под струи дождя становится Зайчик. 

ЗАЯЦ.  
Холодает с каждым днём, 
Очень зябко под дождём. 
Весь дрожу я, весь промок 
Как осиновый листок. 
Мне бы домик, да посуше, - 
Там согрел бы лапки, уши. Апчхи!

ОСЕНЬ.  
Тут раскрылся очень кстати 
Зонт в руках у нашей Кати. 

Выходит девочка с зонтом. 

КАТЯ.  
Залезай под зонт, малыш, 
Согреешь лапки – убежишь! 

Вбегает Лиса.

ЛИСА.  
Зонтик ваш такой чудесный, 
Нам втроём не будет тесно!

КАТЯ.  
К нам, Лисичка, поспеши, 
Хвост пушистый посуши.

Входит Медведь. 

МЕДВ.  
Добрый день вам! 

ВСЕ.  
Здравствуй, Мишка! 

МЕДВ. 
Угощаю всех вас шишкой. 
Можно мне под зонтик влезть? 
Нос и уши обогреть? 

ЛИСА.  
Очень уж велик твой рост! 
Ты помнёшь мой пышный хвост! 

КАТЯ.  
Хватит места под зонтом! 
Нам не тесно вчетвером. 

Летит воробей. 

ОСЕНЬ.  
Тут воробышек летит, 
Еле слышно говорит: 

ВОРОБЕЙ.  
Я под дождиком летал, 
Всюду зёрнышки искал, 
Крылышки отяжелели, 
Я летаю еле-еле.

КАТЯ.   
К нам, воробышек, лети, 
Хватит места всем пяти!

ОСЕНЬ.  
Муравьишка – торопыжка, 
Не лентяй, и не  глупышка, 
Он за другом по дорожке 
Тащит зёрнышки и крошки.

МУРАВЕЙ.  
Муравью нельзя лениться, 
Муравей живёт трудом. 
И жучка, и гусеницу 
Тащит в свой подземный дом.
Не могли б меня впустить, 
Свои лапки обсушить? 

КАТЯ.  
Муравьишка, к нам иди, 
Под зонтом дождь пережди.

ОСЕНЬ.  
Скоро дождик перестал…

ЗАЯЦ.  
Ну, пока, я поскакал!

ЛИСА.  
До свиданья, мне пора, 
Там, в лесу моя нора.

МЕДВ.  
Ну и мне пора в дорогу, 
Спать пойду в свою берлогу. 

ВОРОБЕЙ.  
Полетел тогда и я, 
До свидания, друзья! 

МУРАВЕЙ.  
Побежал тогда и я, 
Ждёт меня моя семья. 

Катя машет всем рукой. 

КАТЯ.  
Побегу и я к ребятам.

Катя берёт корзину и подходит к детям. 

КАТЯ.  
Из осеннего лесочка 
Принесла я вам грибочков, 
Шишку с великана кедра, 
Запах хвои, листьев, ветра. 

В-ЛЬ.  
Спасибо, Катя, проходи, садись к ребятам.
(Сценку показывают дети старшей группы)

ОСЕНЬ.  
Опять застучали дождинки 
По веточкам и по тропинке. 
Но мы мешать дождю не будем, 
Ведь нужен дождь земле и людям.

В-ЛЬ.  
Ребята, давайте поиграем с Осенью и Дождиком.

Игра: «Осень спросим» 2 раза. 

В-ЛЬ.  
Солнце греет, дождик поливает, 
Овощи скорее растут и созревают. 

Инсценировка «Урожай собирай» м Филиппенко.

В-ЛЬ.  
Урожай собрали, можно и отдохнуть. 
Эй, музыканты, сыграйте нам русскую народную прибаутку про грачей. 

Оркестр: «Бай качи»
(Металлофон, ксилофон, ложки, звоночки, бубенцы, орехи).

ОСЕНЬ.  
Ой, ребята, тише, тише, 
Что-то странное я слышу.

В-ЛЬ.  
Гость какой-то к нам спешит 
И как будто бы шуршит…
Кто б ты ни был, заходи, 
Да ребят повесели.

Входит Ёж. 

ЁЖ.  
Здравствуйте! 
На спине без рюкзака 
Я тащу издалека 
Фрукты, овощи, грибы, 
Запасаюсь для зимы.
Теперь пора и отдохнуть, 
Совсем немножечко, чуть-чуть.

Игра: «Ёж» м Лещинской. 

В-ЛЬ.  
Добрый Ёж! Отдохни ещё немного, 

Аттракцион «Собери яблоки». 

ЁЖ.  
Сладенькие яблочки 
Отнесу я мамочке.
Вам спасибо, до свиданья, 
Поклонюсь всем на прощанье.

Ёж уходит.  

В-ЛЬ.  
Ребята, Катя из леса принесла шишки, давайте поиграем с ними. 

Аттракцион: «Собери шишки».
(4 чел. с завязанными глазами)

Аттракцион :«Змейка».
(1/6 между кеглями).

В-ЛЬ.  
Садитесь, ребята, послушайте, что случилось с девочкой Таней в огороде: 
Посылает Таню мама в огород, 
И капуста, и морковка там растёт.
Но каких нарвать Танюше овощей 
Для салата, винегрета и для щей? 

ТАНЯ.  
Как мне только разобраться и узнать, 
Что мне надо для обеда собирать? 
Кто бы в этом трудном деле мне помог? 
Где морковка, где капуста, где лучок? 

МОРКОВЬ.  
Я – красная девица, 
Зелёная косица! 
Собою я горжусь, 
И для всего гожусь! 
И для сока, и для щей, 
Для салатов и борщей, 
В пироги и винегрет, 
И зайчишкам на обед! 

КАПУСТА.  
Я капуста. Я сочна, 
И полезна, и вкусна! 
Я стою на толстой ножке, 
Скрип-скрипят мои одёжки.

ЛУК.  
Говорят, я горький, говорят, несладкий! 
Стрелочкой зелёной я расту на грядке. 
Я полезный самый, в том даю вам слово! 
Лук зелёный ешьте – будете здоровы!

СВЁКЛА.  
Я кругла и крепка, 
Тёмно-красные бока, 
Свёкла молодая, 
Сладкая такая! 
Я гожусь на обед, 
И в борщи, и в винегрет! 

КАРТОФ.  
Я – картошка, загляденье! 
Я – картошка, объеденье! 
Крах-маа-листа!  
Раз-ваа-риста! 
Без меня, Танюша, нет, 
Не получится обед! 

Выходит козёл, трясёт головой.

КОЗЁЛ.  
Не дам я морковки, не дам огурцов, 
За каждый кочан я сражаться готов! Ме-е-е…

ОВОЩИ.  
Защити нас, Таня, защити! 
От козла рогатого спаси! 
Прогони его ты поскорей, 
Пусть идёт дорогою своей! 

Таня веточкой грозит козлу. 

ТАНЯ.  
Ты, Козёл-козлище, 
Зелёные глазища, 
Уходи, уходи, 
Огороду не вреди! 
Не стучи ногами, 
Не крути рогами! 

Козёл убегает. 

ОВОЩИ.  
Спасибо, спасибо, 
Большое спасибо! 
Мы выгнать козла 
Без тебя не смогли бы,  

КАПУСТА.  
Вот капусты кочан! 

МОРКОВЬ.  
Вот моркови пучок!

СВЁКЛА.  
Вот и свёкла, дружок! 

ЛУК.  
Вот полезный лучок! 

КАРТОШКА.  
Меня подождите, друзья, вот картошка!

ОВОЩИ.  
Мы все поделились с Танюшей немножко.

Общая пляска овощей. 
(Сценку показывают дети подготовительной группы)

В-ЛЬ.  Ой, ребята, а это что за овощ? (бутафорская репка)

ОСЕНЬ.  
Этот овощ не простой, это угощение вам, ребята, от меня, Осени.
Кушайте на здоровье! 

Осень и воспитатели угощают детей. 

ОСЕНЬ.  
Что ж, погостила у вас я, 
До свидания, друзья!


Атрибуты: 
Листья; зонт; 4 корзины; 20 шишек; грибы; 6 кеглей;5 яблок; шапочки Зайца, Лисы, Медведя, Воробья, Муравья, Моркови, Капусты, Зелёного Лука, Свёклы, Картошки, Козла; костюмы Осени(платье, венок, дождик), Дождя (накидка, дождик),Ежа.

----------

Marg (13.10.2016), Natali-S (16.09.2016), говорушка (23.08.2019), Ледок (18.09.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

«ПРАЗДНИК ЦАРИЦЫ ОСЕНИ» 
2002г. 
Подготовительная группа 

Зал украшен осенними листьями.
Трон для Царицы Осени замаскирован под холм тканью и листьями. 

Дети свободно заходят в зал и рассаживаются на зрительские места. 

В-ль: 
Ребята! Сегодня мы с вами отправимся в необыкновенное путешествие – 
в прекрасную страну-сказку, на праздник Царицы-Осени. 
В дорогу мы возьмём ценный багаж: 
шутки и смех, песни и пляски, 
иначе нас просто не пропустят в сказочное осеннее царство. 
Попасть в сказку можно, сказав волшебные слова. 
Закройте глаза и повторяйте за мной: 
«РАЗ, ДВА, ТРИ!
ДВЕРЬ В СКАЗКУ ОТВОРИ!» 

Дети повторяют, трон расчехляют, и на него неслышно садится Царица Осень. 

Звучит музыка. 
Детям предлагают открыть глаза. 

В-ль: 
В платье пёстро-золотистом
Осень к нам явилась в зал, 
Как прекрасная царица, 
Открывающая бал. 

Ц. Осень: 
Здравствуйте, гости дорогие! 
Я рада вас видеть. 
А где мои сыновья родные: 
урожайный Сентябрь, 
золотой Октябрь, 
холодный Ноябрь? 

В-ль: 
Здесь они, матушка Осень. 

Осенние месяцы выходят к трону. 
В руках у них свитки. 

Сентябрь: 
Внимание! Внимание! 
Государыня Осень приглашает всех на праздник. 

Октябрь: 
Внимание! Внимание! 
Всем Никиткам и Андрюшкам, 
Аням, Викам и Настюшкам! 
Катюшам, Илюшам, Наташам, 
Всем Колям, Серёжам и Сашам! 
Строгий приказ: 
Веселиться петь и плясать на празднике до упаду! 

Ноябрь: 
Внимание! Внимание! 
Покажите нашей царице 
Как русский народ может веселиться! 

Пугало (голос из-за двери): 
Пропустите меня! 

Муз.рук.: 
Сюда нельзя! 

Ц Осень: 
В чём дело? 
Кто осмеливается нарушать наше веселье? 

В зал вбегает Пугало, корчит рожицы, падает на колени, 
часто бьёт челобитную и так двигается по направлению к Ц. Осени 

Пугало: 
Матушка-голубушка, 
Царица наша золотая Осень, 
Не вели казнить, вели слово молвить! 

Ц.Осень (удивлённо): 
Кто ты и откуда? 
Почему в таком виде на празднике? 

Пугало: 
Я одеваюсь не по моде, 
Весь век стою как на часах, 
В саду ли, в поле-огороде, 
На стаи нагоняю страх. 
И пуще огня. Хлыста или палки, 
Страшатся меня грачи, воробьи и галки! 

В-ль: 
Хватит тут загадками говорить, 
Отвечай толком на вопрос царицы! 

Пугало: 
Матушка-голубушка Осень! 
Что же это такое делается? Заступись! 
(делает вид, что плачет, но сам корчит рожицы и смотрит весело на детей)


Ц. Осень: 
Ну вот ещё! На празднике плакать! 
Говори, что тебе надобно. 

Пугало (принимает гордую позу): 
Государыня! Я не какой-нибудь бездельник и лентяй! 
Я трудовое Пугало огородное! 
Всё лето стою в саду-огороде, урожай хозяйский стерегу, 
не сплю, не ем, в любую погоду, и под солнцем, и под дождём. 
Работаю, не опуская рук.
(монолог сопровождается всё время движениями)
Ребята, скажите, гоняю я птиц? 

Дети отвечают.

Пугало: 
Защищаю я плоды садовые –огородные от птиц? 

Дети отвечают. 

Пугало: 
Ну вот! А меня на праздник не пускают! 
Говорят, наряд не модный. 
Какой уж выдали! 
А потом, ведь если я в модельном костюмчике 
на огороде буду стоять, кто же меня испугается? 

Ц. Осень: 
Не обижайся, Пугало. 
Присаживайся, будь гостем. 

Пугало потешно кланяется Осени и, хвастливо, 
держа метлу, как ружьё, марширует мимо детей, 
иногда подавая им руку и говоря: 
«ЗДРАСЬТЕ!»  
Сделав круг, Пугало садится рядом с осенью. 

В-ль: 
Дозволь, матушка, начать праздник! 

Ц. Осень: 
Дозволяю начать наш праздник! 
Повеселимся же сегодня вволю! 
А то придумал кто-то, что осень – унылая пора! 
Что подаришь нам ты, чародей-Сентябрь? 

Сентябрь: 
Лето землю грело, 
Дождём поливало, 
Урожаю созревать 
Лето помогало. 
В тихий час рассвета 
В дымке голубой 
Потащили лето 
Журавли с собой. 
Вспыхнула калина 
Ярким огоньком 
И стоит у тына 
Красным петухом. 
Собираем в радости 
Урожай плодов. 
Хоровод заводим 
После всех трудов. 

В-ль: 
Государыня Осень, 
посмотри на наш хоровод. 

Хоровод: «На горе-то калина» р.н.м. 

 Дети надевают шапочки овощей.

В-ль: 
Богат сентябрь урожаем, 
Плоды мы дружно собираем, 
Чтобы холодною порой 
Болели меньше мы с тобой.

Дети "овощи" выходят к центральной стене.

Звучит музыка 
(в дальнейшем, перед каждым выступлением ребёнка, 
звучит разная музыка, под которую ребёнок "овощ" танцует)

В-ль: 
Баклажаны синие, 
Красный помидор 
Затевают умный и серьёзный спор. 

Овощи: 
Кто из нас из овощей, 
И вкусней, и нужней? 
Кто при всех болезнях 
Будет всем полезней? 

В-ль: 
Выскочил горошек. 
Ну и хвастунишка! 

Горошек: 
Я такой хороший, 
Зелёненький мальчишка! 
Если только захочу – 
Всех горошком угощу. 

В-ль: 
От обиды покраснев, 
Свёкла проворчала… 

Свёкла: 
Дай сказать хоть слово мне, 
Выслушай сначала. 

Я нужна и для борща, 
И для винегрета. 
Кушай сам и угощай – 
Лучше свёклы нету. 

Капуста: 
Ты уж, свёкла, помолчи! 
Из капусты варят щи! 
А какие вкусные 
Пирожки капустные! 
Зайчишки-плутишки 
Любят кочерыжки. 
Любят и ребятки 
Кочерыжки сладки. 

Огурец: 
Очень будете довольны, 
Съев огурчик малосольный. 
А уж свежий огуречик 
Всем понравится, конечно. 
На зубах хрустит, хрустит… 
Я могу вас угостить! 

Морковь: 
Про меня рассказ недлинный. 
Кто не знает витамины? 
Пей всегда морковный сок 
И грызи морковку – 
Будешь ты тогда, дружок, 
Крепким, сильным, ловким. 

В-ль: 
Тут надулся помидор 
И промолвил строго: 

Помидор: 
Не болтай, морковка, вздор. 
Помолчи немного! 
Самый вкусный и приятный 
Уж, конечно, сок томатный! 

Дети: 
Витаминов много в нём. 
Мы его охотно пьём! 

В-ль: 
У окна поставьте ящик, 
Поливайте точащее, 
И тогда, как верный друг, 
К вам придёт зелёный … 

Дети: 
Лук! 

Лук: 
Я – приправа в каждом блюде 
И всегда полезен людям. 
Угадали? Я ваш друг. 
Я – простой зелёный лук. 

Картошка: 
Я. картошка, так скромна, 
Слова не сказала. 
Но картошка всем нужна: 
И большим и малым. 

Баклажан: 
Баклажанная икра 
Так вкусна, полезна… 

В-ль: 
Спор давно кончать пора, 
Спорить бесполезно. 

Баклажан: 
Ах, царица наша Осень, 
У тебя сейчас мы спросим 
Кто из нас, из овощей, 
Всех вкусней и всех нужней? 
Кто при всех болезнях 
Будет всем полезней? 

Ц. Осень: 
Чтоб здоровым, сильным быть, 
Нужно овощи любить 
Все без исключенья! 
В этом нет сомненья. 
В каждом польза есть и вкус, 
И решить я не берусь, 
Кто из вас вкуснее, кто из вас нужнее. 

В-ль: 
Спасибо, матушка Осень за добрые слова, 
Овощи за твою щедрость станцуют для тебя. 

«Парная полька» кар.н.м. 

Пугало: 
Ха! Я тоже так умею. Ля-ля-ля… 
(карикатурно приплясывает, начинает петь): 
Во саду ли, в огороде 
Пугало стояло. 
Оно старою метлою 
Птичек разгоняло. 
 Во саду ли, в огороде 
Фрукты наливались, 
Но их птички не клевали – 
Пугала боялись! 
Встану я на носок, 
А потом на пятку. 
Стану русскую плясать 
И пойду вприсядку. 
Я ударю метлой, 
Да притопну ногой, 
(выводит плясать в-ля) 
Выходи плясать, красотка, 
Да побегай за мной! 
(метлой делает движения в сторону в-ля, затем в сторону детей) 

В-ль (машет рукой): 
Не стыдно тебе? 

Пугало: 
Не-а! а я ещё играть люблю. 
Хотите со мной поиграть? 

Дети отвечают.

Пугало: 
А ну-ка, кто громче закричит? 
Начали! 

Дети кричат. 

Пугало: 
Тише! Цыц! 
Ну и визгуны! 
Понравилась игра? 

Дети отвечают. 

Пугало: 
А у меня ещё игра есть. 
Ну-ка, у кого язык длиннее. 

Пугало ходит, дразнит детей, подшучивая над теми, 
у кого язык высунут меньше, чем у других. 

В-ль: 
Сядь, Пугало, не мешай 
Царице с сыновьями говорить. 

Ц. Осень: 
Спасибо, сынок Сентябрь, 
Порадовал ты меня да потешил. 
А где сын мой второй, 
Октябрь золотой? 

Октябрь: 
Осень на опушке 
Краски разводила, 
По листве тихонько 
Кистью поводила. 
Стало вдруг светлее вдвое, 
Двор, как в солнечных лучах, 
Это платье золотое 
У берёзы на плечах. 
Утром мы во двор идём – 
Листья сыплются дождём, 
Под ногами шелестят 
И летят… летят… летят… 

Песня-танец: «Падают листья» м. М.Красева 

Дети садятся на места, берут муз. инструменты 
и потихоньку ими позвякивают.

Ц. Осень: 
Чудесный танец. А это что за звуки? 

В-ль: 
Это металлофоны, колокольчики, маракасы и бубенцы. 
Пугало, не умеешь играть – не берись! 
Послушай, царица Осень, как ребята 
Исполнят русскую народную прибаутку 
«Лиса по лесу ходила» 

Оркестр: «Лиса по лесу ходила» р.н.приб. 

Ц. Осень: 
Спасибо, сынок Октябрь, за твои подарки. 
И помощники твои мне очень понравились. 
А теперь очередь сына моего серьёзного, 
Ноября морозного! 

Ноябрь: 
Всё мрачней лицо природы: 
Почернели огороды, 
Оголяются леса, 
Молкнут птичьи голоса. 
Земля остыла, улетели птицы, 
Закончился в природе листопад. 
Колючим холодом и первым снегом 
Ноябрь уж укрывает голый сад. 
В ноябре Зима с Осенью борется. 
Уж не представляю, чем тебя, матушка, порадовать. 
Сама знаешь, тоскливая пора – 
Поздняя осень. 

Пугало: 
Бр-р-р! 
Ну что ты, царевич Ноябрь, тоску нагоняешь? 
Я тебе помогу – 
и матушку твою повеселю, 
и гостям угожу! 

В-ль: 
Ишь, какой умник выискался! 
Откуда ты знаешь, 
как цариц веселить? 

Пугало: 
Знаю! 
Тут у меня (стучит по голове) 
Кое-что имеется! 
У хозяина на яблоне в саду, 
где моё рабочее место было, 
летом транзистор висел – не умолкал! 
Так что я уму-разуму понабралось: 
всё  теперь знаю, ещё и лекцию 
могу прочитать, как вежливым быть 
и не грубить гостям. 

Ц. Осень: 
Не обижайся, Пугало. 
В самом деле, помоги царевичу Ноябрю. 
Что ты там придумало? 

Пугало: 
Хорошо. 
Тогда разделимся на 2 команды. 
Те, кто сидят слева, 
будут изображать дождь, 
а те, кто справа – 
ветер. 

Пугало (обращается к детям, сидящим слева): 
Эй, вы, помощнички удалые!  
Вы не забыли, 
как дождь стучит по крышам? 
Ну-ка! 

Дети (громко): 
Кап-кап-кап!!! 

Пугало (детям, сидящим справа): 
А вы помните, как ветер воет за окном в ноябре? 

Дети (хором): 
У-у-у!!! 

Пугало: 
На, а теперь, все вместе! 

Дети изображают шум дождя и шум ветра. 

Пугало (обращается к Ноябрю): 
Ну что, царевич Ноябрь, похоже? 

Ноябрь отвечает. 

В-ль: 
В ноябре уже собран весь урожай, 
Подготовлена земля для весенних посадок, 
Высеяны озимые. Люди отдыхают, 
ходят друг к другу в гости, поют, 
водят хороводы, пляшут под гармошку. 
Полюбуйся на наш весёлый перепляс. 

Кадриль: «Весёлый перепляс» м. «На горе колхоз»

Ц. Осень: 
Спасибо, сынок Ноябрь, 
за твои подарки. 
И тебе, Пугало огородное, 
Спасибо за помощь. 
Хочу я послушать стихи. 
Кто меня уважит 
И стишок расскажет? 

Чтение стихов 

Ц. Осень: 
Спасибо, ребята, за то, 
что вы меня любите и во время 
тёплой поры золотой осени, 
и во время долгих осенних дождей. 
Хочу и я с вами потанцевать. 
Да будет так! 

Ц. Осень хлопает в ладоши, встаёт с трона 
и выходит на середину зала. 
В-ли и Пугало помогают детям стать в хоровод. 

Хоровод: «Непогодица» м. Е.Гомоновой 

Ц. Осень: 
До свидания, друзья. 
Погостила в у вас я. 
Полечу я жёлтой птицей 
С Непогодой веселиться. 


Костюмы: 
1.	Осень (платье, венок, дождик) 
2.	Сентябрь, Октябрь, Ноябрь (короны, накидки) 
3.	Пугало (шляпа, штаны, пиджак, метла) 



Атрибуты: 
1.трон, 2. ткань на трон, 3. шапочки: баклажан, 
свёкла, горошек, капуста, огурец, редиска, 
морковь, помидор, лук, картошка, 
4. листья, 5. металлофоны, ложки, звоночки, 
маракасы, погремушки, бубенцы, 6. кубы.

----------


## МУЗОК

Это мой обещанный вальс. В саду я работала с середины марта, а выпуск был 4 июня. Это та группа, в которой их постоянный хореограф отказался ставить вальс как с бесперспективными детьми. Но в этой группе не хватало четырёх партнёров и я взяла четверых мальчиков из другой группы, именно той, где вальс ставила хореограф. На заднем плане чётко прослеживается, как мои девицы, в буквальном смысле слова, таскают этих мальчишек по паркету  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=aR5v81dx0Wk

----------

galy-a (05.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), larisakoly (27.09.2016), Алена43 (25.03.2016), нутя (19.09.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> прекрасная песенка, кто ее автор, и если можно выложите пожалуйста музыку


Это песня из Сборника Е.Гомоновой. Называется "Прощальный вальс". В песне 3 куплета. Во 2-ом, перечисляются по именам дети, я всегда подставляла разные имена. Но в этом году у меня её пели в трёх группах, причём, в одной группе в двух подгруппах, и чтобы не запутались воспитатели, да и я вместе с ними, я убрала этот куплет и повторила первый. Попросите девочек в Скорой Помощи - они выставят изначальный текст. Я кое-какие изменения сделала. Например, вместо Мой Старый Воспитатель, дети пели: Любимый Воспитатель...  И ещё что-то меняла, сейчас не помню. Найдите нотки (я сборник потеряла где-то :eek:). Там великолепная гармония! Я бы сама играла, но надо было смотреть за танцующими детьми и понадобилась фонограмма. 
Девочки, по моей просьбе фонограмку нашла ВЕРОЧКА (БОРКОВО ПАВЛОВО). 
А вот кто удлинил её и ПРИСЛАЛ МНЕ В ЛИЧКУ - я не помню-ю-ю-ю-ю-ю-ю!!!!!!! Мне очень-очень-очень стыдно... Я удалила из лички сообщение. Дорогой человечек, пришли мне весточку: я хочу тебя поблагодарить ещё раз! 
БЕЗ ЭТИХ ДЕВОЧЕК, НЕ БЫЛО БЫ ЭТОГО НОМЕРА. СПАСИБО!

----------

Muzira (26.09.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> Слова у песенки " прощальный вальс" можно??????





> Это песня из Сборника Е.Гомоновой. Называется "Прощальный вальс". В песне 3 куплета. Во 2-ом, перечисляются по именам дети, я всегда подставляла разные имена. Но в этом году у меня её пели в трёх группах, причём, в одной группе в двух подгруппах, и чтобы не запутались воспитатели, да и я вместе с ними, я убрала этот куплет и повторила первый. Попросите девочек в Скорой Помощи - они выставят изначальный текст. Я кое-какие изменения сделала. Например, вместо Мой Старый Воспитатель, дети пели: Любимый Воспитатель...  И ещё что-то меняла, сейчас не помню. Найдите нотки (я сборник потеряла где-то ). Там великолепная гармония! Я бы сама играла, но надо было смотреть за танцующими детьми и понадобилась фонограмма.


Пишу по памяти. Предупреждаю, что слова не совсем те, что в сборнике

1.
Стрелой промчится лето 
И школа ждёт ребят, 
Лишь за забором где-то 
Мелькнёт родной наш сад. 

Пр.
Пускай, мы расстаёмся, 
Но не забудем вас. 
На память остаётся 
Прощальный этот вальс.
Прощальный, прощальный, 
Прощальный этот вальс. 

2. 
Серёжи, Тани, Лены, 
Довольно нам грустить. 
Сюда, в родные стены, 
Мы будем приходить. 

3. 
Любимый воспитатель 
Присядет у ворот. 
Глядите: взрослый дядя 
Вам руку подаёт.

----------

larisakoly (06.02.2017), Muzira (26.09.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

"Бравые солдаты" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lcchk...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Muzira (26.09.2016), нутя (23.04.2016), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (27.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Спасибо огромное за материал .Очень многое переделала и кое-что сочинила. Включила "Морковкину свадьбу" и "Осень и овощи" и сделала единую линию развлечения. 

ОГОРОДНАЯ СКАЗКА 

Осеннее развлечение 
для детей подготовительной логопедической группы № 3 
МДОУ № 226 «СКАЗКА» 

Вход (Дети забегают с листьями и делают перестроения под вальс по цвету листьев)

1реб.: 
Заглянул сегодня праздник в каждый дом
Потому, что бродит осень за окном.
Заглянул осенний праздник в детский сад,
Чтоб порадовать и взрослых и ребят

2реб.: 
Прошло, пролетело веселое лето
И солнышко мало приносит тепла.
К нам Осень пришла, и листва пожелтела,
Прощаться уж с летом настала пора

Песня-танец: "Разноцветные листочки" м. А.Евтодьевой


3 реб.: 
Осень- художница пишет пейзаж
И всех приглашает на свой вернисаж

4 реб.: 
На огороде, не в лесу
Встречаем осени красу,
Сегодня с нетерпеньем ждет
Всех Королевский Огород!

5 реб.: 
Мы открываем вернисаж 
И начинаем свой показ. 

Овощи рядами выходят на дефиле  (променад, показ поз, поклон)

1-ый ряд: Капуста, Свёкла, Морковь, Лук 

Капуста: 
Госпожа капуста я – сладкая да вкусная. 
Уродилась я на славу, голова бела, кудрява.

Свёкла: 
Вам я представляюсь: я – свёклой называюсь!

Морковь:
Княжна морковка – всем на диво: 
Я так румяна, так красива!

Лук: 
Я лук. Хоть слёзы вызываю, 
Зато от гриппа защищаю. 

2-ой ряд: Тыква, Картошка (или Картофель), Помидор, Кабачок 

Тыква: 
А я тыквою зовусь, сочной мякотью горжусь,
Нет полезней и вкусней каши тыквенной моей!

Картошка: 
Я – картошка, кто не знает! Все картошку уважают. 
Нет обеда без картошки, ни жаркого, ни окрошки.

Помидор: 
Представлюсь – я большой сеньор, 
Я круглый, важный помидор! 

Кабачок: 
А я крепкий мужичок 
И зовусь я – кабачок! 

Овощи под музыку делают перестроение 

3-ий ряд: Салат, Горошинка, Фасоль, Огурец 

Салат: 
Бонжур! Представиться вам рад: 
Король я. Зелёный салат. 

Горошинка: 
Я горошинка-принцесса. 
Это всем давно известно. 

Фасоль: 
Я не горошинка, я не принцесса. 
Мой титул проще чуть: я баронесса! 
Фасолью гордо называюсь, 
Своего рода не стесняюсь. 

Огурец: 
Я хорош, я молодец, 
Я зелёный огурец. 
Я в салат иду, в соленья – 
Там где я – всегда веселье! 

4-ый ряд: Баклажан, Патиссон, Болгарский перец, Горчица 

Баклажан: 
Я посланец жарких стран. 
Всем привет – я баклажан. 

Патиссон: 
Здравствуйте! А я – барон. 
Знаменитый патиссон. 


Болгарский перец: 
Я перец болгарский. Любимец я царский! 
Я сладок, я сочен. Полезен я очень! 

Горчица: 
Я маркиза горчица. Привет всем, друзья! 
Без меня обойтись, ну никак вам нельзя.  

Хороводный танец: «Овощи». 

Все садятся 

В-ль (зрителям): 
Как вам присказка? По нраву? 
Что же время тянем, право! 
Будем сказку начинать, 
Представленье продолжать. 

Музыка (начало сказки)

В-ль: 
В месте людном и народном, 
В королевстве огородном, 
Заправлял Салат второй. 

Салат: 
Главный я. Хоть и второй! 

В-ль: 
Мать королева – Тыква там. 

Тыква: 
Добра к большим и малышам. 

В-ль: 
А дочь, красавица Морковка, 
Поет, танцует  и шьёт ловко.

Морковка: 
Я незаметно подрастала,
Красавицей невестой стала.
Стройна, тонка и высока,
Умна, приветлива всегда.

Музыка (начало сказки): Салат, Тыква и Морковка садятся на трон 

В-ль: 
И вот решил Салат-отец 

Салат: 
Пора ей замуж, наконец. 
Пошлю гонцов во все концы, 
Чтобы примчались женихи! 

Фанфары (указ )

В-ль: 
И в Королевстве Огородном
НАчался переполох.
Собралась у входа в замок
Очередь из женихов.

Музыка (граф огурец)

Огурец: 
Я граф Зелёный Огурец.
Танцор хороший и певец.
И хоть немного перезрел, 
Всё так же смел я и умел. 
В подарок – яблоко вам музыкальное, 
Оно волшебное и танцевальное (отдаёт Салату). 

Салат: 
Вот так раз! Вот так раз! 
Ноги сами скачут в пляс! 

Танец: «Русская мозаика» 



Музыка (помидор)

Помидор: 
Я благородный Помидор,
Я из Италии сеньор,
И хоть не очень я высокий,
Зато прекрасны мои щеки.
Оркестром дирижирую я ловко
Сыграйте с нами, милая Морковка! 

Оркестр: «Весёлый оркестр»


Музыка (баклажан)

Баклажан: 
Я знаменитый Баклажан.
Для вас, Морковка, просто Жан.
Повсюду все нас уважают, 
А за богатство – обожают! 
Певца нет лучшего, чем я – 
Так говорит моя семья! 

Частушки: «Огородные куплеты»


Музыка (патиссон)

Патиссон: 
Я Патиссон. Привет, подружка! 
Я из Америки сюда спешил. 
Я модник, мой кафтан весь в рюшках, 
Нарядов я и здесь бы прикупил. 
Готов развлекаться весь день, 
Ты знай: танцевать мне не лень! 

Танец (полька ксилофон)

Тыква: 
Салат второй! А вы рады за них? 
Ведь Патиссон – идеальный жених! 

Салат (морковке): 
Да, я вижу, женихи 
Достойны все твоей руки 
Но выбрать ты должна сама 
Себе по сердцу жениха. 

Морковка: 
Ой, выбрать мне совсем не просто: 
Один подходит мне по росту,
Другой румяный, озорной,
А третий –  как отец родной.
Но сердце-то пока молчит,
И ничего не говорит

Салат и морковка садятся на трон, женихи огорчённо вздыхают и садятся на места. 

Звучит музыка. Выходит Лук 

Лук: 
Ни маркиз я. Просто Лук.
Я Морковке верный друг. 
Весёлый, быстрый, озорной. 
Прошу: ты станешь мне женой? 

Морковка выбегает к Луку, они кружатся, взявшись за обе руки 

Морковка: 
Ах, мне не надо никого! 
Я выйду только за него! 
Пусть в кармане ни гроша, 
Зато улыбка хороша! 

Салат: 
Что-о-о?!! Ни за что! Никогда!
Говорю наверняка,
Не пойдешь за бедняка!

Морковка сердится, садится на трон, дуется. Лук огорчился, уходит. 

Салат: 
Знаю, отчего так злится,
Угораздило влюбиться!
Все о бедняке мечтает,
Ветер в голове гуляет!

Звучит музыка 
Тыква: 
Что за шум там, что за гром?
Опять свита с женихом?

Грозно летает Колорадский Жук 

Я – сеньор из Колорадо, 
Вы, конечно, все мне рады.
Ха! В полоску мой пиджак, 
Как американский флаг. 
Так стремился я в Россию,
Полетел за океан, 
Из Америки в Россию – 
Я ведь, первый эмигрант! 
Здесь я стал, почти что, русским: 
Есть картошку я привык, 
(тыкве)
Ну, а дочь твоя, морковка, 
Разжигает аппетит! 

Морковка: 
Ах, спасите, умираю, 
Помогите, ой-ой-ой! 

Огурец: 
Моя милая Морковка, 
Ты не бойся, я с тобой! ! 

Кол. Жук: 
Ох, нашёлся молодЕц! 
Ведь, я съем и огурец. 

Женихи (кроме лука) выходят на середину и дрожат от страха 

Кол. Жук: 
Ба! Да овощи все в сборе, 
Замечательный обед! 
Доберусь до вас я вскоре! 

Лук: 
Ничего не выйдет, нет! 
Ну-ка, братцы, не дрожите, 
Свою удаль покажите! 

Огурец идёт на передний план к зрителям 

Огурец (приставив ладонь тыльной стороной ко рту): 
Нет! Староват я для боёв. 
Жениться только я готов (уходит).

Патиссон, выставляя себя на показ,  идёт к зрителям 

Патиссон: 
Боюсь за свой кафтан я новый: 
Испорчу в битве столь суровой! (уходит)

Помидор и Баклажан под ручку идут к зрителям 

Помидор и Баклажан: 
Совсем не наше это дело, 
Бросаться на защиту смело (уходят).

Лук: 
Буду я один с ним драться! 
Пусть рыдает в три ручья. 
Не боюсь я замараться: 
Жук погибнет от меча! 

Битва 

Звучит музыка. Поверженный Жук падает на колени (застывают)

В-ль: 
Последний раз ударил Лук 
И зарыдал заморский Жук: 

Кол. Жук: 
Отпустите меня! Улечу от вас я! 
И если вы не в курсе: 
Морковь не в моём вкусе! (улетает)

В-ль: 
А лук к морковке подошёл, 
К родителям её повёл. 

Музыка 

Что ж, нам некогда скучать, 
Будем праздник продолжать. 
Значит, так тому и быть – 
Пора веселье заводить! 

Все: 
Всё Королевство Огород 
На свадьбе пляшет и поёт! 

Хоровод: «Огородная-хороводная» 

Реб: 
Мы вам сказку показали, 
Как артисты выступали. 
Закончим праздник пляской! 

Все: 
До встречи в новой сказке! 

Танец (дети паровозиком уходят из зала)
**
Музыка* 
[img]http://*********ru/11648532.gif[/img]

 http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5263373

 *

----------

Anytka-80 (03.10.2016), Irina V (08.08.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), luisa (18.10.2016), mara400 (08.08.2016), mochalova19 (18.10.2019), Muzira (26.09.2016), nastiabar (05.04.2017), Лариса Антонова (08.08.2016), нинчик (26.09.2016), нутя (19.09.2016), о-ля-ля (12.10.2016), Эльвира 37 (03.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Переделала свой старый сценарий, получилось много нового - поэтому выставляю. Воспитатели отказались от взрослого персонажа. Группа - от 2,5 до 6,5 лет. 

«ВСТРЕЧА С ОСЕНЬЮ»
Осеннее развлечение 
Группа № 6
(возраст 2,5 – 6 лет)
МДОУ № 226 «СКАЗКА»
2010 г. 

На полу в зале в 5 рядов лежат листья, по 6 штук в ряду: жёлтый, красный, жёлтый, зелёный, оранжевый, жёлтый. Дети под музыку вбегают в зал. 
У детей подг. гр. в руках колокольчики.

«Наступила осень» 
Первый ребёнок и пятеро детей, стоящих за ним, бегут к последнему ряду листьев, лежащих у центральной стены. Затем, забегают дети, стоящие у 2-го ряда листьев и т.д. Каждый находит себе листочек, останавливается возле него. На слова: «Закружился в небе листопад…» дети кружатся на носочках вокруг себя 2 раза, руки опущены вниз в стороны. Припев дети поют, стоя на месте; старшие дети играют на колокольчиках. На начало 2-го куплета, дети поднимают руки вверх в стороны, внутренней стороной ладони вверх, и перебирая пальчиками ( показывают, как будто, ловят капельки дождя), кружатся на носочках вокруг себя 2 р. На 2 ч. куплета, дети легко бегут вокруг листочка. На слова: «Лица грустные у мам и пап…» показывают вытянутыми руками с прямыми ладошками на родителей. На проигрыш, дети, поворачиваются за своими ведущими и бегут на стульчики: вначале первый ряд, затем, последующие. 
Воспитатель ходит под музыку по залу и любуется лежащими на полу листьями.

В-ль:     
Вот художник, так художник! 
Все леса позолотил! 
Даже самый сильный дождик 
Эту краску не отмыл. 
Отгадать загадку, просим: 
Кто художник этот? 

Дети:     
Осень! 

Дети мл. возраста под музыку по одному выбегают на середину зала и читают стихи. Затем, поклонившись, бегут и садятся на стульчик.

1реб.:   
Ходит осень, бродит осень, 
Ветер лист кленовый сбросил. 
Под ногами коврик новый, 
Жёлто-розовый, кленовый. 

2реб.:   
Каждый листик золотой – 
Маленькое солнышко, 
Соберу в корзину их, 
Положу на донышко. 

3реб.:   
Листья осенью грустят, 
Вспоминают летний сад. 
Осень мы сегодня ждём, 
В гости мы её зовём. 

Дети, сидя на стульчиках, говорят слова: 
«Осень, осень, в гости просим!». 

Звучит музыка.
Заходит девочка - Осень. Она под музыку ходит по залу, мимо детей, и останавливается в центре зала 

Осень:   
А вот и я! 
Здравствуйте, мои друзья! 
Собрала я листья 
В красочный букет – 
Принесла в подарок 
Солнечный привет! 
Будем веселиться, 
Песни петь, плясать, 
И стихи про осень 
Будем мы читать.

Дети по одному подходят к Осени и читают стихи 

1реб.:   
Праздник осени сегодня, 
И светло, и весело. 
Ах, какие украшения 
Осень здесь развесила. 

2реб.:   
Осень красит золотом 
Рощи и леса, 
Слышатся прощальные
Пптичьи голоса. 

3реб.:   
Алые и жёлтые 
Ветер листья рвёт, 
Кружит, кружит в воздухе 
Пёстрый хоровод. 

Осень:   
Ну-ка, встали, покружились, 
И в листочки превратились. 

Дети под музыку выбегают на середину зала, располагаются свободно, кружатся. 

«Пляска с листочками» м. А.Филиппенко 
(мл. гр.)

Ст.реб.:        
До чего же хороши 
Разноцветные листы. 
Ну, ребята, не зевайте 
И букеты собирайте. 
Раз! Два! Три! 
Всё по цвету собери! 

Дети под музыку подбегают к старшим девочкам, держащим в одной руке корзинку, а в другой, высоко поднятой руке, листок определённого цвета (красный, жёлтый, оранжевый, зелёный); на голове у них веночки из листьев того же цвета. 
Дети высоко поднимают свой листик вверх, подставляют его к листику ведущих. В-ль обращает внимание детей на то, какие красивые букеты из листьев они собрали.
Дети кладут свой листочек в корзинку своего ведущего и садятся на места. 
Девочки с корзинками танцуют вместе с Осенью. 

Песня-танец: «Листопад» м М. Фролова
(дети подг. гр.)

В конце танца все дети выходят на свободную танцевальную импровизацию и после окончания танца, остаются стоять по всему залу, замерев на месте. Дождик берёт  в руки султанчик 

Осень: 
Затихли звуки, шорохи, 
Всё замерло кругом, 
Пришла пора осенняя 
С туманом и дождём. 

Дети (хором).:   
Ходит Осень по дорожке, 
Промочила в лужах ножки. 
Льют дожди, и нет просвета, 
Затерялось лето где-то! 

Осень:   
Дождику вы рады? 

Дети (наклонившись вперёд, машут перед собой прямыми руками):     
Не хотим, не надо! 

Дождик взмахивает султанчиком, дети под музыку бегут и садятся на стулья; руками делая «крышу» над головой. Дождик пробегает вдоль сидящих детей 2-3 раза. 

На середину зала выходят Солнышко и Дождик.

Солнышко:   
Дождик, дождик, что ты льёшь, 
Погулять нам не даёшь? 
Когда светит солнышко, 
Можно всем гулять, 
Бегать, веселиться,  
Прыгать и скакать. 

Полька тройками 
(исп. дети подг. гр.)

Дождик:   
С утра ворчала тучка, 
Всё небо потемнело, 
Спешу на помощь тучке, 
Я знаю своё дело! 

Солнышко:   
Дождь льётся, как из лейки, 
На землю с небосвода, 
И хмурится погода, 
Ведь ОСЕНЬ время года. 

Осень:   
Солнышко и Дождик,
Сссориться нельзя. 
Для людей вы оба – добрые друзья. 
Когда дождь приходит – 
Воду всем даёт, 
Солнце согревает, 
Радует народ. 

Солнышко:   
Кап-кап-кап – стучит в окно 
Непоседа дождик, 
Целый день он моросит, 
Поиграть с ним просит! 

Танец –песня: «Как растут грибы» м. А.Евтодьевой 
После окончания песни, дети садятся на места. 

Под музыку скачет Зайка 

Осень:   
Кто-то скачет прыг да прыг 
Через поле напрямик. 
Вышел Зайчик на тропинку, 
Он несёт с собой корзинку. 

Зайчик: 
Я своей любимой маме 
Помогу грибы собрать, 
Но не очень-то охота 
Их под листьями искать! 

В-ль:   
Зайчик, зайчик, вот грибочки! 
Выходите из-за кочки! 

Зайчик танцует с грибочками.

Боровик:   
Я гриб белый – боровик! 
Я не мал и не велик! 
Я на толстой ножке 
Встану у дорожки!

Лисичка:   
Я весёлая лисичка, 
Я лисичка невеличка! 
Стоит в лес тебе прийти – 
Попадусь я на пути! 

Опёнок:   
Я опёнок молодой, 
Вся семья моя со мной! 
Раз, два, три, четыре, пять, 
Ты попробуй нас догнать! 

Зайчик закрывает глаза, кружится. В это время, грибочки убегают. 

Зайчик:   Где грибы, куда девались? 
Были здесь и разбежались. 
Видно, грозный слишком я, 
Все боятся тут меня! 

Под музыку появляется Лиса. Она танцует вокруг зайца, а тот приседает  и дрожит. 

Лиса:   Здравствуй, Заяц! Я лиса, 
Всему свету я краса! 
Что тут делаешь, косой, 
Побеседуй-ка со мной! 

Зайчик:   
С детства я, друзья, трусишка, 
Здесь Лиса – пропал Зайчишка! 

Лиса:   
Ах, как я тебя искала, 
След в траве твой отыскала. 
Будет вкусным мой обед, 
Съем тебя я, мой сосед! 

Зайчик:   
Ой, ребята, помогите, 
Лису плутовку прогоните! 

В-ль:   
Зайчик, Зайка, успокойся, 
Красу – Лисоньку не бойся. 
Лиса, зайку не пугай, 
Лучше с ним ты поиграй! (в-ль начинает расставлять грибы)
Надо бегать по тропинке, 
Собирать грибы в корзинку. (даёт Зайчику и Лисе корзинки)

В-ль выбирает ещё двух детей на аттракцион 

Посчитаем: Раз-два-три! 
Собирать грибы начни! 

«Собери грибы» 
/аттракцион-4 раза/, 
1. 4 мл. ребёнка собирают в корзинки расставленные друг за другом 
на одной линии грибы и возвращаются к в-лю (6 детей и зайчик с Лисой) 
2. Ст. дети переносят поочерёдно по одному грибочку в стоящие у 
центральной стены корзинки (8 детей). 

На середину зала, взявшись за руки, выходят Зайчик и Лиса. 

Лиса:   
Спасибо, ребята, 
Вы нас подружили, 
Похвалу от Лисички 
Вы все заслужили! 
И теперь, пришла пора, 
Танцевать нам, детвора! 

«Приседай» эст. нар. мел.
 (дети подг. возраста танцуют в паре с реб. из мл. гр.) 

Осень: 
Рада я, что вы меня, 
Дети, уважаете, 
И стихами, танцами, 
Песнями встречаете! 
Набрала в своём саду 
Яблочек осенних, 
Принимайте от меня, 
Дети, угощенье!

----------

Irina V (08.08.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Muzira (26.09.2016), ttanya (10.08.2016), Дзюбкина (16.03.2017), Лариса Антонова (08.08.2016), нинчик (26.09.2016), нутя (19.09.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Инсценированная песня З. Роот "Капитан" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIiNu...layer_embedded

----------

larisakoly (25.02.2017), mochalova19 (24.02.2017), Елена Эрнст (03.08.2016), Людмилая (24.02.2017), Раисса (25.02.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDh_i...layer_embedded

----------

larisakoly (25.02.2017), mochalova19 (24.02.2017), na4a (14.10.2016), Елена Эрнст (03.08.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9TnU...layer_embedded

----------


## МУЗОК

ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО ЛЕНОЧКЕ (ЦВЕТИК). Её работу взяла за основу

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__S7p...layer_embedded

 Почему-то обрезано начало :Vah:

----------


## МУЗОК

Девочка поёт под чистую фонограмму, без голоса взрослого. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5NpD...layer_embedded

Почему-то тоже обрезано начало  :Blink:

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seUlv...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (31.05.2016), larisakoly (25.02.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

А вот здесь не моя вина - начало обрезано на самом диске

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-tsQ...layer_embedded

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OI1_s...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (31.05.2016), na4a (14.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrC7A...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (31.05.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Почему-то не хочет выкладываться вся игра на you tube. Выставляю пока кусочек. Кому интересно, пришлю ссылку на видео

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyVQq...layer_embedded

----------


## МУЗОК

Сюрприз с зайчиком. Ясли

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GDlu...layer_embedded

Не могу выставить всех четверых детей, играющих с зайкой. увы, поэтому, только кусочек  :Blush2:

----------


## МУЗОК

Это вход третьей группы. У каждой группы своя музыка и свои движения. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpopG...layer_embedded

----------


## МУЗОК

В утреннике участвуют 65 детей. Человек 17 не ходило в садик около двух месяцев, и сразу - на бал. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyrir...layer_embedded

У подготовительной и логопедической подготовительной - они во внешнем круге, во втором куплете одни движения, а у логопедической старшей - они во внутреннем круге - другие.

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGjNa...layer_embedded

----------


## МУЗОК

Здесь выход детей и чтение стихов. Из 3 групп, как вы поняли, папа снимал только одну. У других групп, на выход для чтения стихов - своя музыка.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxmsO...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Дети любуются ёлочкой 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxmsO...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Здесь 1 мальчик - гномик - ведущий. Под него подстраивались другие. Остальные дети пришли сразу на утренник. Моя задача была: объяснить, на какой ориентир каждому ребёнку стать в конце. Мультики поделены на 2 части. Так что эти дети, ещё и счастливчики: танцевали дважды.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1OwG...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

За 7,5 минут все дети успели выступить: где по одному, где по двое, четверо. Самое большое количество детей было на мультики: "Дед Мороз и лето" - ягодки, бабочки, кузнечик, лягушка, зайчики, дед мороз (самый мелкий по росту) и "Бременские музыканты" - цыганский табор и разбойники. Правда, из 7 мальчиков, 5 накануне заболели.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkb14...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), volya-74 (02.11.2016), Татиана 65 (23.12.2015)

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45suJ...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), volya-74 (02.11.2016), Татиана 65 (23.12.2015)

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4EE7...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), volya-74 (02.11.2016), Татиана 65 (23.12.2015)

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arx1G...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), volya-74 (02.11.2016), Татиана 65 (23.12.2015)

----------


## МУЗОК

II младшая группа. 

Плясовая с Дедом Морозом 

Пример музыки (Под русскую народную мелодию «Из под дуба»)…

Дети стоят возле ёлки. Дед Мороз напевает, сопровождая пение движениями. 

1. Дети стоят на месте и хлопают в ладоши: 
Раз-два, хлоп в ладошки, 
Хлоп в ладошки, малыши, 
Раз-два, веселей, 
Веселее попляши! 

Припев. Не спеша бегут за Дедом Морозом вокруг ёлки: 
Побежим скорей 
Вокруг ёлочки своей! 
Побежим скорей 
Вокруг ёлочки своей! 

2. Стоя на месте, притопывают ногой: 
Раз-два, топнем ножкой, 
Топнем ножкой, малыши, 
Раз-два, веселей, 
Веселее попляши! 

Припев. 

3. стоя на месте, выполняют лёгкое полуприседание: 
Раз-два, все вприсядку, 
Все вприсядку, малыши! 
Раз-два, веселей, 
Веселее попляши! 

Припев. 

4. Весело похлопывают по коленям ладошками: 
Раз-два, по коленкам, 
По коленкам, малыши, 
Раз-два, веселей, веселее попляши! 

Материал из книги «Праздники в детском саду» Сценарии, игры, аттракционы. Раздел «Весёлый хоровод», стр. 222. г. Ярославль. Академия развития, К* Академия холдинг 2001 г.

----------

elen82 (19.10.2016), Irina61 (30.10.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Ладога (22.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Потанцуем с фонариками 
Народная музыка 

1.Дети делают пружинку: 
Вот фонарик золотой, 
Попляши-ка, ты со мной. 
Попляши, попляши 
И ребят повесели. 

2. Бегут по кругу: 
Мы с фонариком бежим. 
И гостей мы веселим. 
Вот как ярко у ребят 
Все фонарики горят. 

3. Опускают и поднимают фонарик перед собой: 
Мы фонарик опускаем 
И повыше поднимаем. 
И ещё раз опускаем, 
И ещё раз поднимаем. 

4. Ставят фонарик перед собой: 
Ты, фонарик, отдохни, 
На ребяток посмотри. 
Как кружатся, веселятся 
Наши детки малыши. 

5. Качают фонариком над головой: 
Мы фонарик поднимаем, 
Вот как весело качаем. 
Ты, фонарик, попляши 
И ребят повесели.

----------

Galina-slutsk (05.11.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), гномик (30.10.2016), гуша (13.11.2016), жекочка (16.11.2016), Ладога (30.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Снежок. Танец. 
Муз. Е.Гомоновой (Танец для мамочки), А.Филиппенко (Пляска с листочками), нар. и др. 

1. Бегут по залу: 
Мы снежочки в руки взяли, 
Со снежочком побежали. 
Побежали малыши, 
Все нарядны, хороши! 

2. Покачиваются с ноги на ногу, размахивая над головой снежком: 
Мы снежочек поднимаем 
И над головой качаем. 
Покачайся надо мной, 
Мой снежочек озорной. 

3. Подходят к ёлке, покачивают плечами вперёд-назад: 
Подойдём поближе к ёлке, 
Тише, тише, не спеши. 
Ёлка, посмотри на деток. 
Наши детки хороши. 

4. Кладут снежок: 
Поскорей, снежок положим 
Мы под ёлочку сюда. 
И теперь в ладоши можем 
Хлопать-хлопать без труда. 

5. Бегут по залу: 
Мы снежочки в руки взяли, 
Со снежочком побежали. 
Побежали малыши, 
Все нарядны, хороши!

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Ssveta (01.10.2019), гномик (30.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Зайчата. 
I мл. – II мл. гр.
муз. нар.

Сидят у ёлки и качают головой: 
1. 
Из-за ёлок, на опушке, 
Чьи-то выглянули ушки. 
Сколько маленьких зайчат 
Здесь под ёлочкой сидят. 

Прыгают стайкой: 
2. 
Мы попрыгаем у ёлки, 
Не страшны нам злые волки. 
Прыгай, прыгай, скок-скок-скок, 
Белый, маленький зверёк. 

Пружинка, одновременно поглаживают то правую, то левую ладошки: 
3. 
Лапки наши мы погреем, 
Их погладим поскорее. 
На дворе большой мороз, 
Отморозить можно нос. 

Прислушиваются, прикладывая рук к уху: 
4. 
Зайка, зайка, берегись 
И лисе не попадись! 
Ты, зайчишка, не гадай, 
А быстрее убегай!

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), mswetlana23 (13.07.2016), гномик (30.10.2016), Ладога (22.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9B22y...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4x9OT...layer_embedded

----------

galy-a (05.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

На День Победы выучили КАДРИЛЬ. И жалко было, что её не увидят родители. Поэтому, придумала такую игру на выпуск

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qidob...layer_embedded

----------

galy-a (05.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> мне  очень  понравилась  игра  "  Эта  правая  рука"


Это переделка игры "Василёк и ромашка" из сборника "Музыкальный калейдоскоп". Авторы Кутузова И.А. и Кудрявцева А.А. Вначале, я брала основу их музыки и подстраивала её под фразы. А в этом году, решила сделать что-то повеселее, чтобы не затягивать утренник и держать темп праздника. Взяла "2 ковбоя". Под неё переделала слова. Обязательно найду их и выставлю. А сейчас залью эту игру с музыкой от авторов.

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://youtu.be/tZx_8fLkmBo

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aet_...layer_embedded

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9jYz...layer_embedded

----------


## МУЗОК

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6Tr3ZxgqYk

----------

na4a (14.10.2016), Raisa Vayner (07.02.2016), окси 777 (14.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Поют девочка и мальчик. Танцуют 3 пары, но кусочек танца виден только в самом конце.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaEIH...layer_embedded

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tcdk...layer_embedded

----------

na4a (14.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Исполняют все персонажи русских сказок: Царевна-Лягушка и Иван-Царевич, Варвара-Краса и Иван-Царевич, Царевна и Королевич Елисей, Царевна-Лебедь и Князь Гвидон

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yVHS...layer_embedded

----------


## МУЗОК

Моё ноу-хау: УЧАСТВУЮТ ВСЕ ДЕТИ!  Дети сидят на стульчиках, ИХ ВСЕХ ВИДЯТ РОДИТЕЛИ, нет никакой толпы, ВСЕМ ИНТЕРЕСНО! 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IL77c...layer_embedded

----------

echeva (12.04.2016), galy-a (05.01.2016), laks_arina (15.04.2016), larisakoly (13.10.2016), Дзюбкина (26.10.2016), эллона (11.05.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Трогательный момент, когда дети под красивую музыку снимают с себя детали костюмов сказочных персонажей, отдают их Капризной Принцессе и Учителю, и превращаются в выпускников детского сада

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQyLp...layer_embedded

----------


## МУЗОК

Здесь вы можете увидеть меня [IMG]http://s5.******info/afcfae71e24009471804dbfd0e32c1fc.gif[/IMG]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWyas...layer_embedded

----------

alla-mus (15.05.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Прощальный круг по залу с воспитателями

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMzxj...layer_embedded

----------

alla-mus (15.05.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=up1Ut...layer_embedded

----------


## МУЗОК

Девочки! Помните, я рассказывала, что методист заставила меня показать фестивальный номер "Весёлые ножки"? Я упиралась, была против, но против лома нет приёма: сказало начальство - надо претворять в... Здесь 3 человека из выпускников, которые заменяют детей из старшей группы, поэтому многое невпопад. Но не это самое страшное. Самое страшное я вам не покажу (бальные платья, задранные до ушей). Поэтому, концовка танца, где ширма поднимается и дети идут к зрителям на авансцену, мною обрезана. Обещаю, как только оцифрую кассеты, выставлю выступление с фестиваля. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaYx6...layer_embedded

----------

galy-a (05.01.2016), larisakoly (13.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Нашла свой сценарий, основанный на древнем материале. Думаю, что вы сможете отсюда взять что-то интересное. Утренник идёт 55 минут. Но проводить надо в темпе. 

Лиса, баба Яга и золотой ключик 
Новогодний праздник 
(для старшей и подготовительной групп)
2001 г.

Дети под польку (минор) вбегают в зал. Образовав круг, на 1ч. музыки, продолжают двигаться по кругу. На 2ч. музыки девочки поворачиваются к мальчикам: дети делают 4 хлопка, одновременно с пружинкой на каждый хлопок, затем, дети один раз кружатся лодочкой. Танец повторяется ещё дважды. 
Звучит 1ч. музыки. Дети двигаются по кругу и останавливаются вместе с окончанием музыки. 

Новогодняя перекличка: 

1 реб.: 
Что такое НОВЫЙ ГОД? 

2 реб.: 
Это – дружный ХОРОВОД!  

3 реб.: 
Это – ДУДОЧКИ и СКРИПКИ! 

5реб.: 
ШУТКИ, ПЕСНИ и УЛЫБКИ! 

6 реб.: 
Это – смех ДРУЗЕЙ весёлых! 

7 реб: 
Это – ПЛЯСКИ возле ёлок! 

8 реб.: 
Новый год – мороз и ЛЁД! 

Дети: 
Вот что значит НОВЫЙ ГОД! 

9 реб.: 
Хорошо, что каждый год 
К нам приходит Новый год, 
Зажигает нашу ёлку 
И заводит хоровод. 

10 реб.: 
Блещет звёздами наряд 
Ёлки новогодней. 
И у ёлки каждый рад 
Поплясать сегодня. 

11 реб.: 
Хочется ребятам
Рассмотреть игрушки, 
Рассмотреть всю ёлку 
Снизу до макушки. 

12 реб.: 
В хороводе, друг за другом 
Мы по кругу все пойдём, 
Украшенья разные 
На ёлочке найдём! 

Звучит музыка Бекман. Дети идут по кругу, воспитатель читает стихи 

В-ль: 
Осмотрите нашу ёлку, 
Как наряжена она! 
Снег пушистый на иголках, 
Блещет дождиком она! 
Мы будем петь ёлочке песенки, 
Наш праздник отпразднуем весело. 
Пусть в памяти нашей останется 
Зелёная ёлка-красавица…(музыка выключается, дети останавливаются) 

13 реб.: 
Наша ёлка всем на диво 
Так НАРЯДНА и КРАСИВА! 
Хоть объедешь целый свет, 
Лучше нашей ёлки – нет! 

14 реб.: 
Зажгись огнями яркими зелёная красавица, 
Фонариками разными нам лица озари. 
Игрушки золотистые твои нам очень нравятся, 
Нарядная, лучистая, …

Дети: 
СВЕРКАЙ! СИЯЙ! СВЕТИ!!! 

Включается иллюминация на ёлке, на стенах и окнах. 

15 реб: 
Этот день мы ждали долго, 
Не видались целый год, 
Запевай, звени под ёлкой 
Новогодний хоровод! 

«Новогодняя хороводная» м. Штерн. 

Дети, стоя в хороводе,  поворачиваются лицом к родителям

16 реб: 
Ярче, ярче пусть сверкает 
Ёлка золотом огней. 

Дети: 
С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ поздравляем 
Дорогих своих гостей! 

В-ль: 
Ёлочка звёздами будет гореть, 
Сядем вокруг на неё посмотреть. 

Под музыку дети садятся на стульчики. Под ёлкой остаётся Медведь 

Медведь: 
Ой, куда же я забрАлся? 
Может, это СНИТСЯ мне? 
Я ж гулять не собирался, 
Спал в берлоге, в тишине. 
И откуда ёлка эта, 
Мне, Медведю, невдомёк. 
Сколько шума! Сколько света! 
Спрячусь, лучше, в уголок… 

Реб.: 
Милый Мишка, погоди! 
Никуда не уходи! 
Как хорошо нам сейчас веселиться, 
Под ёлкой нарядною петь и кружиться. 
Какие сюрпризы сегодня нас ждут: 
Из сказок к нам ГОСТИ на праздник придут! (садятся)

Под музыку Шостаковича «Полька-шарманка» из-за ёлки выглядывает Буратино, смешит детей, танцует перед ёлкой. 

В-ль: 
Это что за очень странный 
Человечек деревянный, 
На земле и под водой 
Ищет ключик золотой. 
Всюду нос суёт свой длинный. 
Кто же это? 

Дети: 
Бурати-и-ино! 

Буратино: 
Я пришёл сюда из книжки, 
Есть и куртка, и штанишки. 
Я весёлый и румяный, 
Не беда, что деревянный! 
Всем вам виден ключик мой: 
Это ключик не простой. 
Я сейчас взмахну ключом 
И погаснет СВЕТ кругом! (гаснет свет, и пока его не включать) 
СтОит снова повернуть, 
Мы все в СКАЗКУ держим путь. 

У Буратино загорается фонарь дневного света. Вся иллюминация выключается.

Буратино: 
Где вы, звёздочки-подружки? 
Потанцуйте на опушке: 
Солнце скрылось за горой. 
Посветите над землёй. 

Звучит  музыка Моцарта «Менуэт». Выбегают звёздочки со светящимися фонариками. Воспитатель в это время говорит слова 

В-ль: 
С неба звёздочки летят, 
Весело играют, 
Опустились прямо в сад – землю освещают. 

«Танец звёздочек» м. Моцарта 

Буратино: 
Вот мы в сказочно лесу: 
Спят дубы, берёзы, ели 
В тёплой меховой постели. 
Только зверям не до сна: 
Умываются, снаряжаются 
И на ёлку к детям собираются. 

Включается вся иллюминация и свет 

Белка: 
Из лесу на ёлку 
Очень торопилась. 
Посмотрите только, 
Как я нарядилась! 
Бантик повязала, хвост свой расчесала. 
Вот какой нарядной 
Белочкою стала! 

Заяц: 
Пригласили в гости 
Весь лесной народ: 
Ведь, сегодня праздник – 
Ёлка, Новый год! 

Инсценировка песни: «Звери шли на ёлку» м. Вихаревой стр 20 
Исполняют все дети, в костюмах зверюшек 

Появляется Лиса (взрослый) 

Лиса (нагло): 
Здра –а-сте! Веселимся! В гости идём… 
(задумчиво): 
Подарочки получать. 
(кокетливо:) 
А мне и ходить никуда не надо. 
Недаром все называют меня хитрою Лисой. 
(подходит к Белочке, ласково говорит): 
Белочка, какая ты красивая 
(берёт её за руки, ведёт к ёлке): 
 (кокетливо)  КАК Я! 
Какая гладенькая! 
(берёт белку за ухо и умиленно говорит): 
Какая аппетитненькая. Вкусным будет мой обед! 
:
Белка (кричит): 
Помогите! Помогите! 

Буратино: 
Что за шум здесь происходит, 
Кто кричит, кого здесь ловят? 

Волк: 
Как тебе, Лиса, не стыдно, 
Ты ещё, не знаешь, видно, 
Что вчера в лесу у нас 
Издан был такой приказ (поднимает палец): 
Плохо кто себя ведёт, тот на ёлку не пойдёт! 

Лиса: 
А зачем мне ваша ёлка? 
Мне от ёлки мало толку: 
Толкотня, и шум, и гам. 
Мне отдавят лапы там. 
Но вы обидели Лису 
И я ваш КЛЮЧИК  унесу! 

Лиса под музыку бежит за Буратино вокруг ёлки. 
Буратино перед ёлкой роняет ключ, падает (растягивается на полу)
Лиса забирает ключ и убегает 

Буратино (приподнявшись): 
Ай-ай-ай-! Отдай! Отдай! 
Погоди, не убегай! 

На тарахтящей (с моторчиком) метле влетает баба Яга 

Баба Яга: 
Что за шум, и звон, и спор, 
Что за крупный разговор? 

Метла начинает чихать, и наконец, захлёбывается. Баба Яга отбрасывает метлу под ёлку 

Баба Яга: 
Тьфу ты! А ещё реактивная! (вдыхает и выдыхает воздух) 
(возмущённо): 
Русским духом пахнет! 
(грозно): 
Значит, сюда попала!... 
(потирая руки): 
О, кого я вижу: тётя наказательница, тьфу ты, воспитательница! 

В-ль (приветливо): 
Здравствуй, Ягуся. А что ты забыла сделать? 

Баба Яга: 
Я? Ничего не забыла. 

В-ль: 
Посмотри, сколько здесь детей, сколько здесь гостей. 
Ты забыла поздороваться. 

Баба Яга (презрительно): 
А я, фи…, не умею! 

В-ль: 
Как это не умеешь? Слушай. 
Это очень просто: Здравствуйте! 

Баба Яга: 
Хорошо, теперь я: 
Очень просто. Здравствуйте! 

В-ль: 
Очень просто говорить не надо. Скажи только: 
Здравствуйте! Здравствуйте! Здравствуйте! 

Баба Яга: 
Очень просто говорить не надо. Скажи только: 
Здравствуйте! Здравствуйте! Здравствуйте! 

Воспитатель берёт Ягу за руку 

В-ль: 
Давай лучше вместе поздороваемся! 

В-ль и баба Яга: 
Здравствуйте! 

Баба Яга(добродушно): 
На ёлочку пришли, да?... 
(ехидно): 
И Деда Мороза ждёте? …
Ну ждите-ждите. Ха-ха-ха-ха-ха! 
(грозно): 
А меня, меня почему не пригласили? 

В-ль: 
Что тебе надо, Ягуся! 
Ты ребят тут не пугай, 
В лес дремучий убегай! 

Баба Яга смотрит в зеркальце 

Баба Яга (умиленно): 
Прогоняют такую красотулечку! (красит губы) 
Такую симпатюлечку! (посылает воздушный поцелуй зеркальцу) 
(грубо): 
Никуда я не пойду! 
(грозно): 
Остаюсь у вас в саду. 
Ну теперь, не жди добра! 
Вы попомните меня! 
(ласково): 
Вот ещё что вам скажу: 
Дед Мороз-то, ведь, в плену-у! 
В тёмной чаще на опушке (дует на маникюр) 
Заперла его в избушке. 

В-ль: 
Твой рассказ, Ягуся, плох. 
Вот беда-то, ох-ох-ох… 
Мороза надо выручать, 
От тебя, Яга, спасать! 

Баба Яга: 
Сперва загадку отгадайте, 
А потом уже, спасайте. 
Слушать! И не перебивать! 
Лишь в конце ответ сказать!... 
В лесу тёмном, на опушке, 
Дружно жили все в избушке. 
Маму детки поджидали. 
Волка в домик не пускали. 
Это сказка для ребят… 

Дети 
Волк и семеро козлят! 

Баба Яга (базарно): 
Тише, тише! Оглушили! 
(добродушно): 
Ладно! Тут вы победили. 
(грозно): 
Но ждут ещё вас испытанья. 
Кто быстрее на метёлке 
Пробежит вокруг… 
(думает): 
О! Вот этой ёлки… 
(достаёт мёты): 
Метла твоя… Метла моя. 
Начинается игра! 

Аттракцион 
Играют 2 раза. У Яги заедает метла, она кружиться на метле вокруг себя, подпрыгивает, ойкает. 

В-ль: 
Бабуся! Деда отдавай, 
Обещанье выполняй! 

Баба Яга: 
Ой-ё-ёй! Не могу остановиться! 
Ой-ё-ёй! Я устала так крутиться! 
(пятится, спиной вылетает из зала): 
Помогите! Ой-ё-ёй-ой! 

В-ль: 
Где же Дед Мороз? 
Мы все заданья бабы Яги выполнили,
 бабусеньки-хитрюсеньки, ягусеньки-выпендрюсеньки… 
отпустит она Деда Мороза или нет? 
Давайте дружно позрвём… 

Дети: 
Дед Мороз, тебя мы ждём! …

В-ль: 
Ещё раз дружно позовём: 

Дети: 
Дед Мороз, тебя мы ждём! 

Гаснет свет (подсветка небольшая, можно из коридора). 
Входит баба Яга в костюме Деда Мороза 

Баба Яга ((добродушно): 
Здравствуйте, ребятишки, 
(презрительно): 
Девчонки и мальчишки1 
С новым годом поздравляю, 
Много слёз я вам желаю! 
Тьфу ты, веселья, веселья вам желаю! 

Включается свет 

Баба Яга: 
А где же моя внученька, Снегурочка? 
Сейчас я её позову. 
Ударю метлой, тьфу ты, посохом, посохом ударю! 
Снегурочка! 

Входит Лиса в костюме Снегурочки с ключом в руках 

Лиса: 
Здравствуйте, ребята! Здравствуй, Дед Мороз! 

Баба Яга: 
Здравствуй, внученька-Снегурочка моя! 
Какая ты сегодня нарядная. 
Ну что, повеселимся?! 

Лиса: 
Повеселимся! 

Лиса и Яга поют 

Яга (поёт): 
Расскажи, Снегурочка, где была? 
Расскажи, красавица, как дела? 

Лиса (поёт): 
За тобою бегала, Дед Мороз, 
Пролила немало я горьких слёз! 

Яга и Лиса (поют): 
А ну-ка, давай-ка, плясать выходи (яга всё время касается ключа) 

Лиса (поёт): 
Ну, Дед Мороз, ну, Дед Мороз, 
Ну, дед Мороз, отойди! 

Яга и Лиса пляшут шейк 

В-ль: 
Что-то у нас странные Дед Мороз и Снегурочка: 
У Мороза – длинный нос, у Снегурки – лисий хвост… 

Яга пытается забрать у Лисы ключ, они пререкаются, тянут ключ друг на друга. 
Ключ падает на пол 

В-ль: 
Буратино! Скорей, забирай ключ! (помогает ребёнку) 

Яга: 
Опять обидели Ягу 
И я вам елку потушу! 
(колдует): 
Трох-ты, бох-ты, фу! 

Иллюминация на ёлке гаснет. 
Лиса и Яга уходят, выказывая бурю эмоций 

В-ль: 
Снова баба Яга с Лисой обманули нас. 

Свет выключается. Включается магнитофон и рефлекторная лампа (синий свет «лунный») под ёлкой 

(запись или голос в микрофон): 
Ох, и грустно ёлочке 
Так одной стоять. 
И на помощь ёлочке 
Некого позвать. 
Огоньки не светятся, 
Песни не звучат. 
И Снегурка милая 
Не идёт к нам в сад. 

В-ль: 
Смотрите, ёлка ожила. 
Не печалься, ёлочка! Мы позовём Снегурочку. 
Дети, скажем громко: Снегурочка! 

Дети: 
Снегурочка! 

Включается свет 
Звучит музыка Филиппенко.  
В зал заходит Снегурочка  

Снегурочка: 
Здравствуйте, а вот и я! 
С Новым годом вас, друзья! 
Не печалься, детвора. 
Ёлочку зажгу вам я. 
Слушайте, я хлопну громко, 
Хлопну громко: раз-два-три! 
Зажигайтесь ярко-ярко, 
Ярко-ярко огоньки! 

Ёлка мигает огоньками 

Снегурочка: 
Становитесь в хоровод, 
Будем веселиться. 
Песни петь и плясать, 
С музыкой кружиться. 

Хоровод: «Ёлочка любимая» 

Дети садятся на стульчики 

Снегурочка: 
Дедушка Мороз, ау-у! Ау-у! 
Не видно деда моего, 
Что без него без торжество? 
Ребята, помогите мне позвать дедушку. 
Дружно, дети, позовём: 

Дети: 
Дед Мороз, тебя мы ждём! 

Снегурочка: 
Ещё громче позовём…

Дети: 
Дед Мороз, тебя мы ждём! 

Под музыку входит Дед Мороз в зал 

Дед Мороз: 
Здравствуйте, дети! Здравствуйте, гости! 
Хорошо у ёлки вашей, 
Песни, смех, веселье, пляс. 

Дед Мороз и Снегурочка: 
С Новым годом, друзья наши, 
Мы хотим поздравить вас! 

Дед Мороз: 
Давайте, ребятишки, с вами знакомиться. 
Сейчас, по команде 1-2-3, вы громко назовёте своё имя. 
1! 2! 3! …
Ох! Что-то не расслышал. Наверно, не все своё имя дедушке назвали. 
Попробуем ещё раз: 
1! 2! 3! … 
Вот теперь всех знаю. Это … Это … … … … … … … … … 
А сейчас будем с гостями знакомиться. Готовы? 1-2-3! 

Из-за ёлки слышится: «Ку-ку!» 
Дед Мороз идёт в одну, затем, в другую сторону. Спрашивает детей, кто его зовёт 

Дед Мороз: 
Ах, Снегурочка! Ах, баловница! 
А вот я её сейчас найду! Ага! Поймалась! 

Снегурочка: 
Дедушка, тебе дети помогли! 

Дед Мороз: 
Помогли, внученька, помогли! 
А теперь все круг постройте, 
Мне и внучке песню спойте. 

Хоровод: «Ёлочка» м. Бекман 

Дети остаются стоять в кругу 

В-ль: 
Дед Мороз, не ты ли обронил рукавицу? 

Дед Мороз: 
Моя, соя рукавица. 

В-ль: 
Так догоняй её скорей! 

Аттракцион 
Рукавица идёт по кругу, затем, воспитатель поднимает её вверх 

В-ль: 
Дед Мороз, ты нам спляши, 
Пусть посмотрят малыши1 

Снегурочка: 
Дед Мороз, пляши, пляши! 
Будем хлопать от души1 

Дед Мороз: 
Погодите, не спешите! 
Никуда не убегайте 
И плясать мне помогайте! 

«Буги-вуги» 

В-ль: 
Дед Мороз! А мы тебя не выпустим! 

Игра: "Не выпустим"
Дед Мороз пытается вырваться из круга, подпрыгивает, наклоняется, чтобы пролезть под руками детей, пытается перешагнуть через руки детей, становится на коленки 
(все действия Дед Мороз может комментировать) 

В-ль: 
Деде Мороз! Поиграй ещё с детьми! 

Игра: «Дед Мороз-рыбачок» 

Правила игры:
Дети, взявшись за руки, идут по кругу и говорят слова: 
Дед Мороз-рыбачок, поймай нас, на крючок! 
Все приседают. Дед Мороз, зажмурившись, «ловит» на удочку с красивым крючком из серебряной фольги, ребёнка и говорит: Какой у меня сегодня улов, смотрите, белочку поймал, ну-ка, попляши для нас… 
Играют 4-5 раз. Музыкальное сопровождение – любое 

Дед Мороз: 
Какой волшебный у меня улов! 
Ух, как жарко! 
Снегурочка, дай мне водицы попить. 
А вы знаете, какую я рыбу поймал сегодня, когда к вам шёл. 
Во-о-от такую! Нет во-о-о-от таку-у-ую! 
А что я вам расскажу… (становится на пенёк, стульчик и т.д.)
Идите сюда, все-все, и вы, все! 
Слушайте! Один раз… 
(берёт хохломской ковш у Снегурочки): 
Вот только водицы попью. 

Дед Мороз «пьёт» воду, неожиданно переворачивает ковш и осыпает детей конфетти и дождиком 

Дед Мороз: 
Тра-ля-ля, тра-ля-ля, пошутил… 

Снегурочка (грозит пальцем): 
Дед Мороз, ты шалишь. Как маленький! 

Дед Мороз: 
На то и праздник, Снегурочка! 
Уф-ф! Устал я, посижу 
И на деток погляжу.

Дети садятся 

В-ль: 
Дед Мороз, дети хотят загадать тебе загадки. 

Реб.: 
На ёлке новогодней 
Висит она сегодня. 
Стреляет, словно пушка, 
Бумажная… 

Дед Мороз: 
Лягушка! … Подушка!... Ватрушка!... 

В-ль: 
Стреляет, словно пушка, 
Бумажная…

Дети: 
Хлопушка! 

Дед Мороз: 
А я тоже догадался: 
Бумажная хлопушка! Хлоп!

Реб.: 
В разноцветном колпаке, 
С погремушкою в руке. 
Он весёлая игрушка, 
А зовут его… 

Дед Мороз: 
Индюшка! 

В-ль: 
Он весёлая игрушка, 
А зовут его… 

Дети: 
Петрушка! 

Дед Мороз: 
Есть в мешочке погремушки. 
Дам Петрушкам по игрушке. 

Инсценировка песни: «Дед Мороз» м. Витлина
Танцуют Петрушки с погремушками.
Садятся на места 

Дед Мороз: 
Всем подарки вам принёс 
Добрый Дедушка Мороз. 
Сундучок в мешочке есть
И подарков в нём не счесть. 
На сугроб его поставлю 
И детишек всех поздравлю. 
За подарками, ребята, 
Подойти ко мне вам надо. 

Неожиданно гаснет свет 

Дед Мороз: 
Что случилось? Чудеса! 
Свет погас… Вот это да! 

Появляются баба Яга и Лиса 

Баба Яга  и Лиса (гнусаво): 
Подарочки! Подарочки! 
Баба Яга открывает сундучок. Затем, прикрыв его, они с Лисой делают вид, что забирают его содержимое. Лиса в это время говорит: «Быстрее! Быстрее! Опять всё себе, Ягушенция, хватаешь? А ну, делись!» 

Дед Мороз: 
Это что за нечисть? Дети, кто это? 

Дети: 
Баба Яга и Лиса! 

В-л : 
Дед Мороз! Это баба Яга и Лиса. Они сегодня приходили к нам. 
Лиса золотой ключик у Буратино забирала, а Ягуся огоньки на ёлке гасила, в тебя превращалась.

Дед Мороз: 
Ох, и вредная эта старушенция! 
Да и рыжая плутовка ей под стать. 
Всё-то им неймётся. 
Дети! вы топать умеете? … 
Покажите! … (дети топают) 
А вы, гости, умеете гудеть как самолёты? …
А рычать как дикие звери? …
Молодцы! 
Мамы, заводите моторы самолётов! 
Папы! Наденьте маски зверей! 
Дети! встаньте! Готовы? 
(громко): 
Баба Яга! Лиса! Сдавайтесь! 

Баба Яга и Лиса схватили сундучок, присели, прижались друг к другу, дрожат.

Дед Мороз: 
Вы окружены! 

Баба Яга и Лиса мечутся из стороны в сторону 

Дед Мороз: 
Слышите, как идут отряды специального назначения? 
(детям): 
Топайте! … (дети топают) 
Слышите, как гудят самолёты? 
Мамы! Гудите! Ребята, помогайте мамам! … (все гудят, дети топают) 
Слышите, как ревут дикие звери? 
Папы, ну-ка, спасайте подарки! Громче заревели! Дети, помогайте папам! … (шум-тарарам) 

Баба Яга и Лиса бросают сундучок и с криком убегают в разные стороны 

Баба Яга и Лиса: 
А-а-а-а-а-а-а!!! спасайся, кто может 

Дед Мороз ставит сундучок на сугроб. 
Включается свет. 

Дед Мороз: 
Сундучок мой не простой – 
Праздничный и расписной. 
Надо только постучать 
И ребятам всем сказать: 
Раз! Два! Три! 
Покажи, что там, внутри! 
До трёх считаем: 

Дети и Дед Мороз: 
Раз! Два! Три! 
Покажи, что там, внутри! 

Дед Мороз: 
Открываю! Видно всем? 
Дети, он пустой совсем! 
Дед Мороз задумывается, затем, хлопает себя по лбу. 

Дед Мороз: 
Буратино! Дай сюда свой золотой ключик! 

Дед Мороз стучит ключом о сундучок 

Дед Мороз (уговаривает сундучок): 
Сундучок мой, открывайся, 
Открывайся, 1-2-3. 
Постарайся, постарайся, 
Всех детишек угости! 

Дед Мороз прорывает заколкой (внутри сундучка прикреплена) бумажное дно и из сугроба, через сундучок достаёт подарки. Затем, несёт их детям, а воспитатели продолжают доставать подарки, передают Снегурочке, ат, в свою очередь, отдаёт их Деду Морозу 
Главное, вовремя спрятать сундучок, чтобы дети не обнаружили отсутствия в нём дна. 

Дед Мороз: 
Мы вас, дети, поздравляем, 
Мира и добра желаем. 
Пусть звенит всегда ваш смех! 

Дед Мороз и Снегурочка: 
С Новым годом! Всех! Всех! Всех!!!

----------

Гульниза (30.10.2016), Лариса Антонова (06.11.2016), нутя (17.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Извините, пожалуйста, за задержку. 

Это – правая рука (2010)
музыка: "Два ковбоя" 


Девочки: 
Это – правая рука, 
Это – левая рука! 

Мальчики: 
Это – левая рука, 
Это – правая рука! 

Девочки: 
Справа есть окошки, 
Слева – лишь стена. 

Мальчики: 
Слева есть окошки – 
Справа лишь стена. 

Все: 
Повернулись мы, и вот – 
Стало всё наоборот, 
Стало всё наоборот! 

Девочки: 
Слева есть окошки, 
Справа – лишь стена! 

Мальчики: 
Справа есть окошки – 
Слева лишь стена. 

Все: 
Будь внимателен, дружок, 
Пробегись один… 
Пробегись один кружок! 

Танец… 

В конце – слова: 
Раз! Два! Три! 
Свою сторону – найди! 


Дети: 
ЭТО – ПРАВАЯ РУКА! 


Вариант 2007 


Это – правая рука, 
Это – левая рука.

Это – левая рука,
Это – правая рука. 

Справа есть окошки, 
Слева – зеркала. 

Слева есть окошки, 
Справа – зеркала. 

Будь внимателен, дружок, 
Покружись один разок, 
Покружись один разок. 
Будь внимателен, дружок, 
Пробегись один кружок, 
Пробегись один кружок!

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), mswetlana23 (13.07.2016), Грезельда (26.09.2018)

----------


## МУЗОК

Вот ещё один сборный. Составлен для логопедических групп. 

КАК ДЕТИ СНЕГУРОЧКУ РАСКОЛДОВАЛИ 
Новогодний утренник 
для ст.-подг. групп 
2004 г.

Дети, друг за другом, под спокойную музыку входят в зал, идут по кругу. Проходя мимо гостей, дети машут им рукой. Затем, все дети образуют хоровод и продолжают двигаться по кругу. Музыка звучит пиано, воспитатель говорит слова 

В-ль: 
Что за чудо наша ёлка! 
Разбегаются глаза. 
Мишурой блестят иголки – 
Вот так ёлочка-краса! 

Дети останавливаются 

1 реб.: 
К нам год на праздник собиралась 
Зелёная красавица лесов. 
Она тихонько наряжалась. 
И вот наряд её теперь готов! 

2 реб.: 
С веток дождь блестящий льётся 
И сверкает, как алмаз! 
В каждом шарике смеётся 
Отраженье наших глаз. 

3 реб.: 
Мы ёлочкой любуемся сегодня, 
Она нам дарит нежный аромат.
Любимый ПРАЗДНИК новогодний 
Приходит вместе с нею в детский сад.  

4 реб.: 
Ёлочка зелёная, снегом запушённая, 
Смолистая, душистая, пахучая, колючая … 

Дети: 
Здравствуй! 

ЁЛКА ЗАЖИГАЕТ ОГНИ. 
Свет пригасить 

Ёлка: 
Здравствуйте, мои дорогие друзья! 
С новым годом поздравляю, 
Праздник общий начинаю! 
Ребята! Вы будете около меня плясать? (ответ детей) 
А стихи читать? (ответ детей) 
Тогда уж время ПРАЗДНИК начинать! 

Включается свет 

5 реб.: 
Вот так ЁЛКА новогодняя 
С нами рядышком стоит! 
Как блестит она иголками! 
Ёлка с нами ГОВОРИТ! 

6 реб.: 
Вот так ёлка, просто диво 
До чего она красива, 
И нарядна, и стройна! 
Тут словами не расскажешь –  
ПЕСНЯ звонкая нужна! 

Хоровод 

Дети поворачиваются лицом к зрителям 

7 реб.: 
Время мчится полным ходом 
Под морозный звон зимы. 
С Новым годом! С Новым годом 
Говорим друг другу мы! 

В-ль: 
ГОСТЕЙ хочу поздравить я: 
Всех благ Вам в Новый год, друзья. 
Желаю больше смеха, улыбок на устах, 
Желаю Вам успеха во всех во всех делах! 

8 реб.: 
Приветствуем родителей – 
Любимых наших зрителей. 
С Новым годом поздравляем, 
Мира, СЧАСТЬЯ всем желаем! 

9 реб.: 
С Новым счастьем, С Новым годом! 
Праздник радостный у всех. 
Пусть звенят под каждым сводом 
ПЕСНЯ, МУЗЫКА и СМЕХ! 

Хоровод 

Дети садятся 

В-ль: 
На празднике мы 
От души потанцуем, 
Любимые песни споём. 
А если немножко…, чуть-чуть… поколдуем, 
То в сказку тот час мы попадём. 

Выходят Буратино и Мальвина 

Буратино: 
Колдовство, колдовство! 
Я люблю волшебство! 
Я мальчишка деревянный, 
Я доверчивый, простой. 
Позабыл я, как ни странно, 
Где мой ключик золотой. 

Мальвина: 
Буратино, друг мой милый! 
Вот он, ключик твой красивый! 
Ну, СКОРЕЙ, взмахни ключом! 
Пусть придёт к нам СКАЗКА в дом! 

Буратино и Мальвина держат ключ над своими головами 

Буратино и Мальвина: 
Сказка! Сказка! Появись! 
В новогодний зал явись! 

Звучит музыка. 
Лиса и Медведь проходят под ключом и останавливаются впереди Б. и М. 
Буратино и Мальвина садятся на места 

Лиса: 
Я новость слышала в лесу 
И по секрету всем скажу, 
Что ровно через пять минут, 
Весёлый ПРАЗДНИК будет тут. 

Медведь: 
Ну, а мне стало известно, 
Будет очень интересно. 
Встретим праздник новогодний 
В свете ёлочных огней. 
К нам Снегурочка сегодня 
Едет веселить детей. 

Слышен звон колокольчика. 
Лиса и Медведь садятся. 
Появляется Мачеха-маменька (взрослый персонаж) с колокольчиком в руке 

Мачеха: 
Пять минут! Пять минут! Не могли раньше предупредить! 
Попробуй, за пять минут накраситься, причёску сделать!
(звонит в колокольчик) 
Золушка, ты приготовила мне и любимой доченьке бальные платья? 
(нежно): 
А где моя ягодка, где моя душенька Марфушенька? 
Так! Где мой телефон? 
(звонит): 
Алло, алло! Золотце, ты где? 
Ещё не готова? Срочно вызываю тебя, конец связи! 

В зал въезжает на роликах Марфуша (взрослый персонаж). 
Марфуша не может остановиться, сталкивается с Маманей-Мачехой. Обе падают. 
Марфуша ревёт. Маманя поднимает её, вытирает большущим платком слёзы, нос. 
Марфушка сморкается и успокаивается 

Марфушка: 
Это Золушка виновата! 

Маманя: 
Хватит, некогда ругаться! 
У нас всего пять минут. Слушай! 
На праздник придёт какая-то Снегурочка! 
И она будет веселить детей. 

Марфуша (радостно): 
А мы должны веселиться вместе с ней! 

Маменька: 
Ух, зла не хватает! 
(гладит по голове Марфушу): 
А ты, что – хуже Снегурочки? Зачем она нужна? 
Мы должны помешать Снегурочке! 
(умиленно): 
Тогда ты, мой персик, моя красавица, 
будешь самой главной на празднике! 

Марфуша: 
Мамуля! Давай похитим её! 

Маманя (потирает ладони): 
Как же нам это сделать? Придумала! 
(поднимает палец): 
Нужно позвонить злой волшебнице. 
Хорошо иметь нужные связи!... 
(держит телефон у уха): 
Всё! У меня будет волшебная пыль. 
Скорей, рыбка моя! 
(детям - ласково): 
Мы ещё встретимся с вами. 

Марфуша (нагло): 
Да! Ещё встретимся! 

Мамуля и Марфушка уходят 

В-ль: 
Ребята! 
Снегурочку надо спасать. 
Что ж, ребята, не зевать, 
Громко надо нам сказать: 
Не сиди в лесной глуши! 
К нам, Снегурочка, иди! (слова учатся на празднике)

Дети: 
Не сиди в лесной глуши! 
К нам, Снегурочка, иди! 

В-ль: 
Видно, тихо мы сказали. 
Может, зря мы не кричали? 
Снегурку ведь, надо спасать! 
(дальше говорить без паузы, чтобы напомнить детям слова):
Громко надо нам сказать 
не сиди в лесной глуши, 
к нам, Снегурочка, иди… 

Дети: 
Не сиди в лесной глуши! 
К нам, Снегурочка, иди! 

Слышится: «… А-у-ууу… » 
Входит Снегурочка (взрослый персонаж)

Снегурочка: 
Здравствуйте, люди добрые! 
Я, как лёгкая пушинка, 
Белым облачком кружусь. 
Всем знакома по картинке, 
Я Снегурочкой зовусь. 
С Новым годом поздравляю, 
Много радости желаю! 
(слышен звон бубенцов и колокольцев): 
Слышите, в лесу раздаётся звон? 
Дин, дон! Дин, дон! 
В лесу зимнем стелется 
Лёгкая метелица. 

Реб.: 
Мы метели не боимся, 
Потому что, веселимся! 
Слышишь, кони с бубенцами 
Приглашают всех нас в сани! 

«Саночки» 

Дети садятся. 
Вбегают Мачеха-Маменька и Марфушка, брызгают волшебной жидкостью на Снегурочку. 
Снегурочка застывает, закрывает глаза. 

Мачеха: 
Теперь моя доченька будет Снегурочкой. 
(умиленно):
Хорошая Снегурочка? (ответ детей) 
Ах, не нравится моя звёздочка? 
Что ж, тогда мы уйдём 
И Снегурку уведём! 

Уходят, уводя Снегурочку. Поют 

Мачеха и Марфушка (поют): 
Мы Снегурку уведём, 
Праздник детям мы сорвём! 

В-ль: 
Да, плохи наши дела. 
Испортить праздник нам нельзя. 
Мы Мороза позовём 
И Снегурочку спасём! 
Чтобы Дедушка Мороз быстрее нашёл к нам дорогу, давайте устроим метель и вьюгу, 
они помогут нас найти. 
Мальчики, вы будете изображать вьюгу: 
«у-у-уууу…». Попробуйте повториь! … 
Девочки. А вы бкдете шуршать, как метель: «ш-ш-шшшш…» … 
А теперь, все вместе! 

Дети изображают вьюгу и метель. 
Ребёнок выходит к ёлке 

Реб.: 
Вот как вьюги и метели 
Закружили, завертели. 
Будем мы ногами топать. 
Будем мы руками хлопать. 
Дед Мороз услышит нас – 
Вмиг появится сейчас! 

Дети: 
Что-то мёрзнут щёки, нос, 
Видно, близко Дед Мороз! (топают и хлопают)…
(повторяют):  
Что-то мёрзнут щёки, нос, 
Видно, близко Дед Мороз! (топают и хлопают)…

В-ль: 
У вас мёрзнут щёки-нос? 
Кто же близко? 

Дети: Дед Мороз! 

Дед Мороз (из-за двери): 
Эге-ге! Иду! Иду! 
Вас услышал! Я спешу! 

Дед Мороз входит в зал и поёт песню 

Дед Мороз: 
Здравствуйте…! А вот и я! 
Всех приветствую, друзья! 
Пусть вам радость принесёт 
Добрый, славный Новый год! 
Пусть звенит повсюду смех. 
С Новым годом – всех-всех-всех! 
Пусть здоровье, счастье, радость 
Новый год вам принесёт, 
Пусть у ёлочки нарядной 
Народ танцует и поёт!  

В-ль.: 
Дед мороз. У нас беда! 
Приходили злодеи и похитили Снегурочку. 

Дед мороз: 
Внучка у меня одна, 
Милая Снегурочка моя! 
Поможете вы мне Снегурочку найти? (ответ) 
Так вставайте! Беритесь за руки. ПОШЛИ! 

Под музыку дети шагают за Дедом Морозом по кругу. 

Дед Мороз: 
На дороге холод, снег – 
Начинаем бег! (бегут под музыку) 
На дороге шишки – 
Пошли теперь вприпрыжку (подскоки). 
Впереди из-за куста
К нам торопится Лиса (идут мягко). 
По дороге мы шагаем 
И медведя вдруг встречаем (идут вразвалочку). 
Мы выходим в чисто поле – 
Зайцы скачут здесь, на воле (прыгают). 
На дороге – болото. 
Летим на самолёте! (летят) 
Не видно нигде?  (смотрят из-под козырька) 
Нет! Не бывать беде! Приземляемся! (дети садятся на стулья) 

Выходит Медведь к ёлке 

Медведь: 
В беде приду я на подмогу 
И покажу сейчас дорогу. 
Здесь никого я не боюсь. 
Медведь ведь смелый, а не трус! 

«Плюшевый медвежонок» 

1 куплет: танцует один медведь. 
2 куплет: танцуют все дети. 
В конце танца выставляется сугроб, в нём сидит Несмеяна.
Дети садятся на места 

Дед Мороз: 
Вот сугроб большой стоит, 
А в сугробе кто-то спит. 
Снегурочка! Внученька моя! (приподнимает полог сугроба) 

Несмеяна (выходит): 
Не внучка, а царевна, – НЕСМЕЯНА я! 
Почему так холодно, почему мороз? 
У Царевны Несмеяны от мороза красный нос. 
Рукавицей щёки тру, 
От мороза слёзы лью! А-а-аааа! 

Дед Мороз: 
Сегодня, Несмеяна – 
Весёлый Новый год! 
И слёзы лить Царевне, 
Ну, вовсе не идёт! 
Согреться ты желаешь? … 
А в «Жмурки» поиграешь? …  

Игра с колокольчиками 
ссылка на игру: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2619324

Дед Мороз (радостно): 
Снегурочка, внучка родная моя! 
Ну, вот, наконец-то, нашёл я тебя! 
(снимает повязку): 
Ой! Кто ты? 

Золушка: 
Меня Золушкой зовут, 
Я с тобой играла тут. 
А сейчас, зову друзей 
Я на ТАНЕЦ поскорей!  

«Добрый жук» 

В конце за ёлку уходят Лебедь и Волк 

Лебедь: 
Ау-ау! 

Дед Мороз: 
Кто меня зовёт? 
Уж, не Снегурочка идёт? 

Лебедь (выходит): 
Нет, не Снегурка! 
Я – Царевна Лебедь! 
На праздник ёлки к вам пришла, 
Платок волшебный принесла. 

Волк (Царевне-Лебедь): 
А я зубастый серый волк! 
Стучу клыками – щёлк да щёлк! 
Зимой голодный я совсем, 
И тебя сейчас я съем! 

Дед Мороз: 
Не спеши так, Волк-дружок, 
С ребятами построим мы кружок. 
А ты, Царевну-Лебедь приглашай, 
В догонялки поиграй! 

«Догонялки» 

Игра по принципу «кошки-мышки»
В момент, когда Волк догоняет Царевну-Лебедь, она отдаёт платок любому ребёнку и тот, просто высоко поднимает руку с платком. Остальные участники игры приседают на корточки. Игра учится заранее.

Лиса (встаёт): 
Серый Волк, ты постой, 
Не сердись, ты ведь, не злой! 
Лучше детям помоги 
И Снегурочку найди! 

Волк: 
Белки, Ёжик, Зайки! 
Волку помогайте! 
Медвежонок и Лиса, 
Пойдём в дальние леса, 
Мы Снегурочку найдём 
И на праздник приведём. 

Ёж: 
Готов помочь я Волку. 
Есть за болотом ЁЛКА. 
Сорока мне сказала: 
Снегурку там видала! 

Танец-хоровод зверей 

После танца ставится сугроб 

Белочка: 
Какой сугроб стоит большой, 
Внутри он точно не пустой! 
Дружно, звери, позовём…

Звери: 
Мы тебя, Снегурка, ждём! 

Звучит музыка. Воспитатель помогает детям сесть на стулья. 
Из сугроба выходит Марфушка в кокошнике и белой накидке 

Марфушка (поёт): 
Меня все звери знают, 
Снегурочкой зовут. 
Со мной они играют 
И песенки поют. 
Здравствуй, дедушка! Вот я и пришла. 
Извини, запоздала. Прихорашивалась! 

Дед Мороз (обходит её со всех сторон): 
Что-то ты не похожа на мою внучку. 
Разве ты Снегурочка? 

Марфушка: 
Конечно. Посмотри: что не так? 
Руки, ноги… 

Дед Мороз: 
Сейчас проверим, настоящая ли ты. 
По вечерам что любишь делать? 

Марфушка: 
На перинах лежать, кушать и семечки в потолок плевать! 

Дед Мороз: 
Вот ты и попалась! 
Моя Снегурочка никогда без дела не сидит. 
Дети, кто это? (ответ) 

Марфушка: 
На помощь, Маманя! Разоблачили! 

Маманя появляется с двумя ветками – еловой и сосновой 

Маманя: 
Так, отступаем, моя прынцессочка! Ты – ёлка, я – сосна. 
Маши ветками! 
(поют): 
В лесу родилась ёлочка …  

Дед Мороз (стоит между злодеями): 
Ага! Попались! 
Немедленно верните Снегурочку! 

Злодеи: 
Не вернём! 

Дед Мороз: 
Не вернёте, ну берегитесь! 
Зову на помощь сказочных героев! 

К ёлке подходят Илья Муромец, Иван-Царевич, Мушкетёр, Рыцарь, Бэтмен, Человек-паук и др. 

«Танец героев» 

Илья Муромец: 
Когда беда случается, 
На помощь мы идём. 
Отважные герои, 
Снегурочку спасём! 

Иван-Царевич: 
Отдайте нам Снегурочку, 
Последний раз вам говорю! 
Я лук покрепче натяну 
 И выпущу свою стрелу! 

Мушкетёр: 
Я шпагой своей одолеть вас сумею! 
Сдавайтесь, героям скорее, злодеи! 

Мачеха-маманя: 
Вы, герои, не кричите, 
Вот Снегурочка, берите… 

Звучит музыка. Мачеха и Марфушка, делая руками пассы, как бы притягивают к себе спящую Снегурочку. Они волшебной силой крутят её в одну, в другую сторону. Сами же, постепенно отступают за ёлку  

Марфушка: 
Только будет спать она, 
Позабыли мы слова… 

Злодеи (вместе): 
Видимо, опять склероз. 
До свиданья, Дед Мороз! (убегают) 

Буратино: 
Шакли – пакли – бино! 
Придёт на помощь Буратино! 
Клянусь я носом,
В этот час, 
У ёлочки Снегурку 
Разбудим мы сейчас. 
Мальвина, выходи, 
Ребят с собой зови. 
Танец наш начнётся – 
Снегурочка проснётся! 

Танец «Топ-хлоп» 

Снегурочка в конце танца присоединяется к танцующим детям 

Снегурочка: 
Ах, как весело у вас! 
Песни, игры, шутки, пляс. 
Слышу смех счастливый, звонкий, 
Становитесь вокруг ёлки! 
Будем петь и танцевать, 
Вместе Новый год встречать! 

Пеня: «Новый год в окно стучится» 

Реб.: 
Вместе весело зверятам, 
Вместе весело ребятам. 
Мы хотим все дружно жить, 
В танце весело кружить. 

Реб.: 
Белки, зайки, мишки, 
Принцессы, ребятишки, 
Ну-ка, не зевайте, 
Пляску начинайте! 

Хоровод: «Здравствуй, Новый год!» 

Снегурочка: 
Дед Мороз, ты нам спляши, 
Пусть посмотрят малыши. 
Дедушка, пляши-пляши! 
Будем хлопать от души1 

Дед Мороз: 
Что ж, тогда не убегайте, 
Танцевать мне помогайте! 

Пляска: 

Притопывая, Дед Мороз идёт под музыку по кругу. Берёт за руки Снегурочку, притопывая, кружатся вместе с ней лодочкой. Идёт дальше по кругу, приглашает воспитателей, детей, можно так же, показать детям кружение под рукой у Деда Мороза. 

Снегурочка: 
Дед Мороз, а мы тебя не выпустим! 

Игра: «Не выпустим» 

Дед Мороз: 
Меня, Мороза не боитесь? 
Ну, тогда поберегитесь! 
До кого дотронусь я – 
Заморожу тех, шутя! 

Игра: «Заморожу» 

Дед Мороз замораживает нескольких детей и взрослых. 

Снегурочка: 
Ребята! Становитесь за мной паровозиком! Спрячемся от Дедушки Мороза! 

Дети берутся за талию впереди стоящего и выстраиваются за дедом Морозом. Последним становится воспитатель (для того, чтобы направлять «хвост» паровоза в противоположную от Деда Мороза, сторону) 

Дед Мороз: 
Снегурочка! Ау!… Ау!… Ау!... 
Ребята, где вы? 
(поёт): 
Я иду-иду-иду, 
Деток я везде ищу. 
А как только поверну, 
Сразу всех переловлю (пытается поймать «хвост» паровоза)… 
Ах, Снегурочка, ах, внученька! 
Поиграть решила с дедом в прятки! 
А в снежки хотите поиграть? 

Игра в снежки 

Дед Мороз: 
Дед Мороз с детьми играл?... 
Вас, детишки, развлекал?... 
А теперь, прошу, друзья, 
Спойте песню для меня!  

Песня: «Ёлочка» 

Дети остаются в кругу 

Снегурочка: 
Милый Дедушка Мороз, 
Ты подарки детям нёс. 
Где они лежат сейчас? 
Все подарков ждут от нас! 

Дед Мороз: 
Внучка, как услышал я, 
Что похитили тебя, 
Бросил я мешок в пути! 
Как теперь его найти? (пауза) 
Знаю, знаю! Посох мой 
Ведь волшебный, не простой, 
Песня только зазвучит, 
Посох сразу застучит, 
Так давайте запоём 
И подарки мы найдём! 

Прощальная фантазия: «В Новый год» 

В конце песни Дед Мороз стучит посохом возле подарков. 
Дети садятся, им вручает Дед Мороз подарки. 

Дед Мороз: 
Славно мы, ребята, веселились, 
С Золушкиной Мачехой сразились. 
Доброе дело всегда победит!... 
Ну, нам со Снегуркой, пора уходить.  

Снегурочка: 
Не хотелось бы нам расставаться, 
Нынче вечер хороший у нас. 
Но со временем надо считаться. 
До свиданья, друзья! В добрый час!

----------

luisa (14.11.2016), нутя (17.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Напечатала ещё один свой старый сценарий. 

ПРИКЛЮЧЕНИЯ У НОВОГОДНЕЙ ЁЛКИ 
Ст-подг. логопедические группы 
2003 г 

НАЧАЛО СЦЕНАРИЯ: 

Воспитатель группы – Метелица, стоит первой в цепочке детей. 
Цепочкой, держась за руки, дети лёгким бегом (не спеша) забегают в зал, движутся змейкой по направлению к зрителям и образовав круг, легко бегут до того времени, пока не закончится музыкальная фраза. Останавливаются. 

Метелица: 
С песнями и смехом 
Все вбежали в зал, 
И лесную гостью 
Каждый увидал. 
ВысокА, красИва, 
ЗеленА, стройнА, 
Разными огнями 
Светится она. 
Разве не красавица? 

Дети: 
Всем нам ёлка нравится! 

1 реб.: 
Много-много лет подряд, 
В прошлом веке, в новом веке 
Ёлка радует ребят. 
Наши папы, наши мамы, 
Дедушки и бабушки 
Становились в хоровод 
Возле ёлки в Новый год! 

2 реб.: 
И мы за руки возьмёмся, 
Вокруг ёлочки пойдём. 
И друг другу улыбнёмся, 
Песню ёлочке споём. 

Хоровод: «Ёлка-ёлочка» м. Т.Попатенко 
(Захарова, стр. 67)
Во время танца (после 3-го куплета), на последних тактах, включаются гирлянды на ёлке. 

Метелица: 
Ай да, ёлочка! 
Видно, понравилась ей наша песенка, 
раз уж зажгла она свои огоньки. 

3 реб.: 
От фонариков цветных 
Светятся иголочки. 
Полюбуемся, походим 
На наряд мы ёлочки. 

Дети под тихую музыку обходят вокруг ёлки, делясь негромко впечатлениями. 
По окончании музыки, дети останавливаются. 

В-ль: 
Время бежит всё вперёд и вперёд, 
Вот на пороге стоит Новый год. 

4 реб.: 
Пусть этот год будет ДОБРЫМ для всех! 
Пусть не смолкает везде детский СМЕХ! 

5 реб.: 
Люди пусть будут с открытой душой! 
СЧАСТЬЯ желаем  всем в праздник большой! 

Дети поворачиваются к гостям лицом 

В-ль: 
Да здравствуют шутки, 
Веселье и смех, 

Дети: 
Гостей ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ, 
ПРИВЕТСТВУЕМ всех! 

Дети под музыку Бекман машут зрителям рукой и не спеша, садятся на стульчики. 

Метелица: 
Ах, карнавал, удивительный бал, 
Сколько друзей ты на праздник собрал! 
Как красиво в нашем зале. 
А меня вы все УЗНАЛИ? 
(дети отвечают) 
 Я – Метелица, друзья. 
Есть работа у меня: 
Я сейчас взмахну руками, 
Полечу над небесами, 
Вихри снежные пущу 
И снежинок закружу! 

«Танец Метелицы и Снежинок с султанчиками»  м. Жилинского  (инд.)
Танцуют 6 снежинок и Метелица (в центре).
В конце танца все бегут вокруг ёлки. Последней бежит Метелица, берёт девочку-Снегурочку, уже стоящую за ёлкой, за руку и незаметно помогает ей стать в круг. Снегурочка приседает. Снежинки бегут вокруг Снегурочки под слова, стоящей чуть в стороне Метелицы 

Метелица: 
Поработали снежинки: 
Завертелись, закружили 
И Снегурочку слепили. 

Снежинки расступаются, Снегурочка встаёт во весь рост 

Снегурка: 
Вы уж здесь, мои подруги? 
Я подслушала у вьюги, 
Что сегодня к нам придёт 
Новый год. 
Я узнала от берёзы, 
Что у Дедушки Мороза 
Много разных есть сластей 
И подарков для детей. 

Снежинка: 
Полетим скорей в детсад 
И узнаем от ребят, 
Кто каких подарков ждёт 
От Мороза в Новый год! 

Снежинки кладут султанчики под ёлку, затем, подбегают к сидящим детям, каждая берёт ребёнка за обе руки и все выбегают в центр зала. Пары становятся в шахматном порядке, лицом к зрителям. 

1 реб.: 
Санки нам нужны, ребята… 

2 реб.: 
Лыжи, палки к ним.  Лопаты… 

3 реб.: 
СНЕГ убрать лопатой надо, –  
Снег большой для всех ПРЕГРАДА 

4 реб: .
Пусть КОНЬКИ нам принесёт… 

5 реб.: 
Пусть на праздник к нам придёт… 

6 реб.: 
И конфет пусть Дед Мороз 
Привезёт на ЦЕЛЫЙ воз. 

Снегурочка: 
Вас, Снежинки, я к Морозу 
Отправляю поскорей. 
Мы проводим вас в дорогу. 
С ПЕСНЕЙ будет веселей! 

Хоровод: «Зимние подарки» м. С Насауленко 
(переделка)
1 куплет: 
Собирает Дед Мороз 
В ледяной избушке 
В детский садик для ребят 
Зимние игрушки. 

Припев: 
Лыжи, санки и коньки, 
И пушистые снежки. 
А ещё нам Дед Мороз 
Привезёт подарков воз. 

2 куплет: 
Мы на нашем празднике 
Пляшем и играем. 
Каждый год мы ёлочку 
В гости приглашаем! 

Припев: 
Любим мы играть в снежки, 
Водим хороводы, 
И зимой Снеговики 
Пляшут в огороде. 

Неожиданно гаснет свет. Звучит грозная музыка. 
Воспитатели помогают детям занять свои места. 
Под звуки фагота (тема Кощея) появляется Кощей (взрослый) 

Кощей: 
Это кто посмел нарушить мой драгоценный покой? 

Включается свет. 
Кощей подходит к детям, грозно тычет пальцем в детей 

Кощей: 
Это ты?!… 
А может, ты?!... 
Или ты?!... 

В-ль: 
Здравствуйте! 
Вы ошибаетесь, мы никому не хотели мешать. 
У ребят праздник, вот они и радуются, веселятся. 

Кощей: 
Разбудили меня, самогО КОЩЕЯ, 
И ещё здороваются! 
Нет, я никогда не ошибаюсь! 
Вы специально пели и танцевали, 
чтобы разбудить меня. 
И за это я испорчу вам праздник, 
вот только пойду и возьму мой волшебный посох (фагот) 

Кощей уходит за посохом

В-ль: 
Ребята, что же нам делать? 
Ведь Кощей испортит нам праздник. 

Дети предлагают то или иное решение. 

В-ль: 
Придумала! Его надо заморозить! 
У нас для этого есть всё: 
Метелица и Снежинки смогут заморозить кого угодно. 
Как только придёт Кощей, окружите его, Снежинки 
и навевайте стужу, чтобы 
неповадно было портить праздник. 

Снежинки берут в руки султанчики и садятся на места. 
Звучит фагот (несколько секунд) 
Появляется Кощей с посохом и довольно мурлычет себе под нос 

Кощей (поёт): 
Весной родилась ёлочка, 
Тра-ля-ля, ля-ля-ляя! 
А летом все иголочки 
У ёлки съела тля. 
Теперь покрыта ёлочка, 
Все думают, снежком. 
А это, тля довольная обгладывает ство-ол. 

Кощей останавливается на середине зала. 
Метелица зовёт Снежинок и те бегают под шум метели вокруг Кощея 

Кощей: 
Ух, и холодно стало, 
Что, хотите меня заморозить? 
Не выйдет, я ведь бессмертный! (выключить свет) 
Дуйте, ветры снеговые! 
Пусть замёрзнет вся земля! 
Просыпайтесь, силы злые – 
ВСЕХ зову сегодня я! 
Вы, холодные снежинки, 
Подлатайте все сюда, 
И застыньте, словно льдинки, 
В сне волшебном навсегда! 

Кощей прячет Снежинок под плащом и уводит за занавеску. 
Включается свет. На полу лежат пластмассовые  (переливающие ворсом) снежинки 

Метелица: 
Ах, Кощей, 
Ах, злодей! 
Он ЗАКОЛДОВАЛ Снежинки! 
Превратил Снежинки в ЛЬДИНКИ! 
Соблюдайте тишину! 
Расколдовывать начну: 
Взмахну раз, потом другой, 
А теперь, возьму рукой 
Я вот эти льдинки – 
Льдинки-холодинки. 
Белые мои Снежинки, 
Оживайте, поскорей! 
Вы порадуйте, Снежинки, 
Всех детей и всех гостей! 

Звучит музыка Жилинского. 
Снежинки вылетают из укрытия 

Метелица: 
Ребята, нам одним не справиться с нечистью сказочной 
и помочь нам может Дедушка Мороз. 
Он принесёт нам игры, смех и шутки. 
Прийти  Морозу уж давно пора. 
Ребята, мы немедля ни минутки, 
Все крикнем: 
ДЕД МОРОЗ, ИДИ СЮДА! 

Дед Мороз (из-за двери): 
Ау-у! Ау-у! 

Включить иллюминацию. Дед Мороз под музыку идёт по залу

Дед Мороз: 
Здравствуйте, девочки! 
Здравствуйте, мальчики! 
Здравствуйте, гости! 
Как народу много в зале, 
Славный праздник, видно, тут. 
Верно мне в лесу сказали, 
Что меня ребята ждут. 
Через все прошёл преграды, 
Снег меня запорошил. 
Вы, ребята, Деду рады? (ответ детей) 
Потому я и спешил. 
Я принёс вам для потехи 
В золотом кульке орехи. 
Смело в круг вставайте, 
Танец начинайте! 

«Танец с орешками» (инд.)

В-ль: 
Дедушка, устал с дороги? 
Посиди у ёлки тут, 
Отдохнут твои пусть ноги, 
Тебе все стихи прочтут. 

(по просьбе воспитателей читают стихи все дети) 
Под музыку дети по очереди выбегают к сидящему возле ёлки Деду Морозу, читают стихотворение, Дед Мороз хвалит ребёнка. Ребёнок кланяется, и бежит под музыку на место 

1 реб.: 
Дед Мороз, Дед Мороз 
Снег принёс нам и мороз. 
И большой мешок подарков! 
Дед Мороз, Дед Мороз 
Не морозит детям нос. 
От веселья нам с ним жарко! 

2 реб.: 
Что за ёлку нам принёс 
Добрый Дедушка Мороз! 
Как стройна и величава, 
И игрушки слева, справа. 

3 реб.: 
Пусть кружится снег пушистый, 
Песенку метель поёт. 
Рядом с Дедушкой Морозом 
Мы встречаем Новый год. 

4 реб.: 
Здравствуй, ёлка, праздник славный! 
Здравствуй, песня, звонкий смех. 
Дед Мороз здесь самый главный, 
Он смеётся громче всех! 

Дед Мороз встаёт со стула и приплясывая, делает фонарики, топает ногой, похлопывает в ладоши поёт под музыку 

Дед Мороз (поёт): 
Ха-ха-ха! Ха-ха-ха! 
Ха-ха-ха! Ха-ха-ха! 
(садится опять на стул и говорит): 
Ха-ха-ха да ха-ха-ха! 
Рассмешили старика! 
Ну, продолжим, кто из вас 
Стих расскажет мне сейчас?

5 реб.: 
Дед Мороз, а мы снежинки 
И гирлянды смастерили. 
Их повесили здесь в зале, 
Красотой всех удивили. 

6 реб.: 
Вместе с Дедушкой Морозом 
Водим дружно хоровод. 
Слушай, ёлка, наши песни! 
Здравствуй, здравствуй, Новый год! 

7 реб.: 
 Знают все вокруг ребята – 
Славный праздник у ворот. 
Машет веткою мохнатой 
Нам весёлый Новый год. 

8 реб.: 
Золотыми огоньками 
Светит ёлочка для нас. 
Я притопну каблучками, 
Вот как весело у нас! 

Ребёнок пляшет. Затем, встаёт Дед Мороз и повторяет за ребёнком притопы. Хвалит. Садится на стул.

Дед Мороз: 
Детки, ну-ка, поспешите, 
Мне ещё стихи прочтите! 

К Деду Морозу подходят 4 ребёнка и становятся с двух сторон от него. Дети читают стихотворение без пауз, сопровождая чтение жестами 

9 реб.: 
Был когда-то, Дед Мороз, 
Ты ребёнком малым. 
Жил в избушке ледяной 
Со своею мамой. 

10 реб.: 
Мама – строгая Зима, 
Землю холодила. 
Мама – строгая Зима, 
Сыну говорила: 

11 реб.: 
СНЕГОМ землю укрывай, 
ПЕСНИ ёлкам напевай! 
Время шло, и мальчик рос. 
ВОТ каким стал Дед Мороз! 

12 реб.: 
С давних пор он знает сам, 
Без подарков грустно нам. 
И лишь Новый год идёт, 
Он ПОДАРКИ нам несёт! 

Дед Мороз: 
Ай да маленький народ! 
Кто, подарков из вас ждёт? (дети отвечают) 
Не так быстро, не спешите! 
Мне ещё стихи прочтите! 

13 реб.: 
Нет лучше подарка, 
Желанней и краше 
Красавицы ёлки, 
Любимицы нашей! 

Дед Мороз: 
Ёлочка красавица 
Всем, ребята, нравится? (ответ детей) 

14 реб.: 
Ты сверкай огнями, ёлка, 
И ребяток весели. 
Все желания исполни, 
Все мечты осуществи! 

15 реб.: 
Ай да ёлка – так красива, 
И игрушек не сочтёшь! 
И нарядная на диво – 
Ёлки лучше – НЕ НАЙДЁШЬ! 

16 реб.: 
Добрый Дедушка Мороз 
Ёлку к нам сюда принёс, 
Чтобы мы на Новый год 
С ней водили хоровод. 

Хороводная игра: «Угадай, кто зовёт?» м. А.Спадавеккиа 
(играют 4 раза) 

Правила игры. 
(дети идут по кругу и поют): 
Мы под ёлкой встали в круг, 
Встали в круг, встали в круг. 
Повернулись разом вдруг. 
Повернулись вдруг.

(в-ль смотрит на ребёнка и говорит): 
Кто-то скажет: 

(реб. говорит): 
Дед Мороз! 
Дед Мороз! 
Дед Мороз! 

(дети поют): 
Ущипни меня за нос, ущипни за нос! 

(Дед Мороз угадывает, кто его позвал и бежит по кругу за ребёнком) 

Дед мороз: 
Ножки быстрые у деток, 
Никого я не догнал. 
Но носы вам заморожу, 
Слышали, что я сказал? 

Дед Мороз под музыку морозит детям носы (2-3 круга) 

Дед Мороз: 
Уморили Деда, уморили! 
Дайте отдохнуть немного!

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Лариса Антонова (06.11.2016), нутя (17.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЕ СЦЕНАРИЯ: 

В-ль: 
Дедушка Мороз, а что это у тебя из мешка торчит? 

Дед Мороз: 
Лыжи заказывали? (дети отвечают) 
А вот я сейчас и посмотрю: 
Кто из вас окажется ловким? 

Аттракцион: «Кто быстрей пройдёт лыжню?» 
(2 раза) 

Дед Мороз: 
А вот и санки! И лопатки! 
 И снежки! 

Аттракцион: «Собери снежки лопаткой в санки» 
(2 раза) 

В-ль: 
Дед Мороз, а мешок-то твой пуст. 
Где же подарки? 

Дед Мороз: 
Я торопился, вас искал, 
И воз подарков потерял. 
Снегурочка, возьми салазки 
И отправляйся с ними в сказку. 
Обоз с подарками найди 
И мигом их сюда вези. 

В-ль: 
Счастливого пути, Снегурочка! 

Снегурочка под музыку идёт вокруг ёлки (садится так, чтобы видела всё представление дальше, но чуть в стороне от зрителей) 

Дед Мороз: 
Охо-хоо…отправил внученьку одну в лес. 
Лисичка, беги вслед за Снегуркой,
 вдвоём вам будет веселей. 
А поможет тебе мой волшебный клубочек. 
Счастливого пути! 

Дети: 
Счастливого пути! 

Дед Мороз садится рядом с детьми. 

В-ль: 
На празднике мы веселимся, танцуем, 
Играем и песни поём. 
А с Дедом Морозом сейчас поколдуем 
И в сказку его попадём. 

Дед Мороз: 
Да, в сказке вас ждёт новогоднее чудо, 
В ней встретите много друзей. 
Бессмертный КОЩЕЙ появился оттуда… 
Он с бабой ЯГОЙ уж стоит у дверей. 
Сказка, сказка, торопись, 
Сказка, сказка, появись! 

Гаснет свет. Звучит фагот. 
Появляются Кощей и Баба Яга (взрослый). В руках у них пеньки 

Дед Мороз: 
В царстве сказочном Кощея, 
Где дремучий лес стоит, 
Где лишь вОроны и совы, 
Куда волк не забежит, 
На полянке, перед домом 
Размышляют у ворот 
Бабка-Ёжка и Кощей – 
Как бы встретить Новый год. 

Кощей: 
Сколько лет в лесу живём, 
Никого не видно в нём: 
Ни Ивана, ни зверят, 
Ни Снегурку, ни ребят! 
Даже в праздничные дни 
Всё они мы и одни. 

Баба Яга: 
Не с кем петь, играть, плясать – 
Так вот и состаримся. 
И на Новый год опять 
Без гостей останемся. 
Надоело мне скучать, 
Я прошу тебя: скорей 
Надо что-то предпринять! 
Ты же умница, Кощей! 

Кощей: 
Много думал я об этом, 
Я в лесу скучаю сам. 
Для тебя ведь нет секрета, 
Что творю я чудеса! 
Я ворота смастерил, 
Бубенцы к ним прикрепил. 
Знаю, бабка, я слова 
Для свершенья волшебства. 
(Кощей устанавливает ворота) 
Кто к воротам прикоснётся, 
Тот чудесным сном заснёт. 
А когда, хи-хи, проснётся – 
С нами встретит Новый год. 
(колдует): 
Месяц, солнцем обернись – 
Что задумано, свершись! 

Баба Яга (колдует): 
Для Снегурочки впервые 
Среди снега, среди льда 
Расцветут цветы живые, 
Приведут её сюда! 

Звучит фагот. Кощей и Баба Яга уходят. 
Включается свет. 
Появляется Снегурочка  

Снегурка: 
С детства мне всегда хотелось 
Посмотреть на летний лес. 
Ой, цветок! Какая прелесть! 
Это чудо из чудес! 
Вот ещё! Ещё один! 
Среди снега, среди льдин – 
Где ж они зимой растут? 
(дотрагивается до колокольчиков) 
За воротами, вот тут. 
(сонно): 
Ах, как долгл я гуляла.
Утомил далёкий путь, 
Нету сил, совсем устала – 
Так и хочется заснуть. 
(садится на пенёк и засыпает) 

Звучит фагот. Вбегает Баба Яга и потирает руки 

Баба Яга: 
Удалась моя затея – 
Провела Снегурку я! 
И Кощеева идея 
Оказалась неплоха! 
А для хитрой ЛИсочки, 
Положу здесь яблочки. 
Попадись, ЛисИчка, 
Рыжая сестричка! (Баба Яга убегает) 

Под музыку появляется Лисичка 

Лиса: 
Сколько я в лесу гуляла, 
Только яблок не встречала 
На снегу и в декабре! 
Посмотрю-ка, во дворе. 
(дотрагивается до ворот) 
Ах, как долго я бежала, 
Утомил далёкий путь, 
Нету сил, совсем устала, 
Так и хочется заснуть. 
(садится на пенёк и засыпает)

Звучит фагот. Входят Кощей и Баба Яга 

Кощей: 
Молодец, Баба Яга, 
ловко ты заманила Снегурочку и Лисичку! 
Теперь и мы не одни будем встречать Новый год. 

Баба Яга: 
Ну что же, Кощеюшка, 
пойдём готовиться к Новому году! 

Кощей и Баба Яга уходят за ёлку. 
По залу летает и чирикает Снегирёк. 

Снегирёк (летает вокруг Снегурочки и Лисички): 
Чирик! Вставайте, просыпайтесь! 
Чарам злым не поддавайтесь! 
Чирик-чирик! Довольно спать! 
Пора уж новый год встречать! 
Чирик-чирик! Ребята ждут! 
Но что могу поделать тут? 
(останавливается): 
Подумаю немного… Да, я знаю, 
Я очень умный Снегирёк: 
За Дедушкой Морозом я слетаю, 
Чтоб он в беде друзьям помог. 
(подлетает к Деду Морозу): 
Дедушка Мороз! 
Помоги скорей Снегурочке и Лисичке! 
Их в лесу заколдовали Кощей и Баба Яга! 

Дед Мороз читает стихи и идёт за ёлку, как бы выгоняя оттуда Кощея и Бабу Ягу 

Дед Мороз: 
Семимильными шагами 
Мне пришлось сюда шагать, 
Чтоб на праздник нам с друзьями 
В детский сад не опоздать. 
Все секреты ваши знаю (грозит Кощею и бабе Яге), 
Расколдую без труда. 
Заклинанье начинаю. 
(обращается к удирающим Кощею и Бабке-Ёжке): 
Стойте, нечисть! Вы куда?!
(с сожалением) 
Эх, Кощей! Эх, Бабка-Ёжка!
Подойдите-ка сюда! 
(крутит-вертит Кощея и Бабу Ягу): 
Коротка у вас дорожка – 
Зло исчезнет без следа. 
Где с Морозом вам бороться? 
(Кощей и Баба Яга препираются друг с другом) 
Сон волшебный пусть прервётся! 
Солнце, в месяц обернись! 
Что задумано, свершись! 

Снегурочка и Лисичка просыпаются 

Снегурка: 
Что за чудо, в самом деле! 
Думала, я сплю неделю! 

Лиса: 
Друг за друга надо взяться, 
Чтоб в пути не потеряться! 

Баба Яга: 
Как бы не так! 
Никуда вас не отпустим! 

Кощей: 
Баба Яга, давай свяжем их канатом. 
Вот какой у меня крепкий канат, 
не вырвутся! 

Дед Мороз: 
Ох и злые вы, вредные! 

Баба Яга: 
Мы не злые, мы одинокие. 

Дед Мороз: 
Вредничать не надо и не будете одинокими. 
Предлагаю вам с нами поиграть. 
Давайте, кто победит в перетягивании каната, 
тот и будет командовать. Согласны? 

Под музыку, Дед Мороз, Снегурочка и лисичка становятся с одной стороны, а Кощей и баба Яга – с другой. Кощей с Бабой Ягой перетягивают канат на себя, и Дед Мороз зовёт медвежат 

Дед Мороз: 
Медвежата! Помогите нам! 
Воспитатели помогают медведям встать к канату и следят, чтобы остальные дети остались сидеть на местах. Дед Мороз перетягивает канат на себя. Дети садятся. 

Кощей и Баба Яга (хнычут): 
Да-а! вас много! 
(шепчутся между собой) 

Кощей: 
А давайте бороться! 
Сумеете меня одолеть, будет по-вашему! 
(Кощей комично делает зарядку) 
Ну, я готов! 

Дед Мороз: 
Эй, лесные медвежата, 
Толстопятые ребята! 
Разминайтесь, поскорей, 
Ожидает вас Кощей! 

Танец-зарядка с бревном (инд.)

В конце, Кощей подхватывает бревно, с усилием держит его и роняет на ногу Бабе Яге 

Баба Яга: 
Ой, чтоб тебя, Кощей, скрутило! 
Бревно мне ногу отдавило! 
Уносите его поскорей, 
Никаких поединков, Кощей! 
(медведи уносят бревно за ёлку) 

Баба Яга (мечтательно): 
Хорошо мы, Кощей, начинали. 
И гостей в свои сети поймали. 
(обращается к детям): 
Что вы нашли в злой и лютой зиме? 
Бр-р! Холодина не нравится мне! 

Дед Мороз: 
Мы многое можем про зиму сказать. 
Но всё-таки, лучше тебе показать. 
Ребят ну никак не загонишь домой. 
Послушай, что нравится детям зимой! 

Хороводная игра: «Что нам нравится зимой?» 

Воспитатели подкладывают снежки. 
Дети играют с Бабой Ягой, Кощеем, Дедом Морозом, Метелицей, воспитателями, родителями в снежки. 

Баба Яга: 
Кощеюшка! 
Уж так хорошо мне среди ребяток веселиться!
 Так хорошо! Может, и мы споём с тобой? 

Кощей: 
Бабка, одумайся! 
Ведь ты кроме частушек ни одной песни не знаешь. 

Дед Мороз: 
Частушки?! А что ж, можно послушать и частушки. 
Я с вами тоже и петь и плясать буду. 
А вы, ребята, споёте с нами? (ответ детей) 
Тогда становитесь снова в круг. 

«Частушки» м. Е.Гомоновой 
(стр.10) 

Частушки. 
I. 
Мы частушки сочиняли, 
Каждый постарался. 
Только, Дедушка Мороз, 
Чтоб не обижался1 

Припев: 
Ёлочки-сосёночки, 
Зелёные иголочки! 

Проигрыш. 
Дети, соединив ладони правой руки, согнутой в локте, парами кружатся. 

II.
Кощей детям похвалялся: 
«Я хорош как роза. 
Пригласили бы меня 
Вместо Дед Мороза! »

Припев.

III. 
Бабка Ёжка еле слезла 
Со своей печурочки. 
Чью-то косу нацепила, 
Думпет, Снегурочка! 

Припев. 

IV.
А наш Дедушка Мороз, 
Старенький-престаренький. 
К нам на праздник так спешил, 
Что пришёл без валенка1 

Припев. 

(неожиданно для детей поют герои) 

Дед Мороз (поёт): 
Все ребята без оглядки 
Танцевать пошли вприсядку. 
А ваш Дедушка Мороз 
Наступил Яге на нос! 

Припев 

Баба Яга (поёт): 
Все сороки засмеяли 
Старого Мороза – 
Вместо ёлки для ребят 
Он срубил берёзу! 

Припев. 

Кощей (поёт): 
Светит месяц, светит ясный, 
Дымкою окутался. 
А наш дедушка Мороз 
В бороде запутался! 

Припев. 

Баба Яга и Кощей (поют): 
Светит месяц, светит ясный, 
Светит да неярко: 
Шёл по лесу Дед Мороз, 
Потерял подарки! 

Припев. 

Все садятся. 

Дед Мороз: 
Снегурочка, а ты подарки нашла? (ответ) 

Кощей и Баба Яга: 
И не найдёт! Ой, не найдё-ёт… 

Дед Мороз: 
Как это не найдёт? 

Кощей и Баба Яга: 
А вот так! Никто не найдёт! 
Никогда! 

Дед Мороз: 
Не хотите подобрУ-поздорОву, 
силой отдадите! 
Ну-ка, Лисонька, у тебя в корзине 
яблочко из дремучего леса лежит. 
Сама же ты, Бабка, его и подложила. 
Ну-ка, бери! (Дед Мороз руками к яблоку не прикасается) 

Баба Яга: 
Ни-ни-ни! Да ни в жисть! 
Уйди отседа, Дед! 
Кыш! Кыш! 

Дед Мороз (грозно): 
Бери! 

Баба Яга: 
Кощеюшка, возьми яблочко! 
Уважь Бабулю, 
уважь свою единственную подруженьку! 

Дед Мороз (топая): 
Бери, Бабка, яблоко! 

Баба Яга: 
Беру-беру! Тьфу! Привязался! 

Баба Яга начинает танцевать, выбрасывая то одну ногу, то другую, размахивает руками, кружится и т.д. затем, Баба Яга несколько раз перебрасывает Кощею яблоко, тот танцует, затем возвращает его обратно бабе Яге. Так они перебрасываются пару раз, потом баба Яга бросает яблоко Метелице, воспитателю, сотрудникам, родителям (все танцуют). Яблоко возвращается к Бабе Яге 

Баба Яга: 
Мороз, забери яблоко, дай дух перевести! 

Дед Мороз: 
Говори, куда подарки спрятала! 

Баба Яга перебрасывает яблоко деду Морозу, тот пляшет. 

Баба Яга (обмахиваясь):
 Пляши, пляши! 

Дед Мороз, наконец, прячет яблочко в свой мешок, мешок чуть дёргается и успокаивается. 

Дед Мороз: 
Внученька, возьми у Лисички 
мой волшебный клубочек, давай его мне. 
Сейчас мне клубок дорогу к подаркам и покажет. 

Клубок приводит Деда Мороза к бревну 

Дед Мороз: 
Медвежата, клубочек за бревно ваше зацепился, 
уберите его. 

Медвежата пытаются поднять бревно, но это уже тяжёлое бревно – в нём подарки. 
Бревно приносят и кладут перед ёлкой. Клубок не катится дальше. 
Баба Яга хмыкает, Кощей ухмыляется. 

Дед Мороз: 
Ваши проделки, нечистая сила? 
А ведь неспроста клубочек вокруг бревна вертится. 
Ты, клубочек мой волшебный, 
Покрутись да повертись. 
А когда найдёшь подарки, 
Сразу же угомонись. 

Баба Яга и Кощей: 
Ну, нам здесь больше нечего делать. 
Ну и повеселились мы с тобой! 
Пошли в лес дремучий свою ёлку наряжать. 
Спасибо, ребята, за веселье. 
До свиданья! 

Дед Мороз переламывает бревно – в нём подарки. Музыка.

АТРИБУТЫ 

Салютики-султанчики (снежинкам). 
Костюм Кощея. 
Посох Кощея. 
Плащ Кощея. 
Пластмассовые снежинки. 
Золотые орешки. 
Золотой кулёк. 
Мешок деда Мороза. 
Лыжи (одна пара). 
Кукольные санки (четверо). 
Лопатки (четыре). 
Снежки. 
Клубочек лисе. 
Корзина Лисе. 
Пеньки (два). 
Воротца с бубенцами. 
Цветы. 
Яблоко. 
Канат. 
2 бревна.

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), нутя (17.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

НОВОГОДНЕЕ ТЕЛЕШОУ 2011 
Старшая группа № 5 
МДОУ № 226 «СКАЗКА» 
г. Ростов-на-Дону 
2010г. 

Звучит «Зимняя песенка» м. А.Евтодьевой 

Дети друг за другом вбегают в зал. В это время воспитатель говорит слова

В-ль: 
В зал заходите скорее все-все! 
Ёлка стоит в новогодней красе. 
Вся серебрится, стройна и пышна, 
Из лесу в гости пришла к нам она. 

Вход 
1. Дети бегут по кругу на музыку куплета и припева.
2.  На проигрыш, дети поворачиваются лицом к ёлке и хлопают. 
3. На музыку куплета, дети берутся за руки и продолжают бег в хороводе. 
4. На припев, девочки поворачиваются к мальчикам и кружатся лодочкой по часовой стрелке.
5. На проигрыш, дети поворачиваются к ёлке и хлопают. 
6. На музыку 3-го куплета и припева дети повторяют движения. 
7. На проигрыш, дети становятся все перед ёлкой и хлопают, повернувшись лицом к гостям. 

В-ль: 
Возле ёлки в каждом доме 
Дети водят хоровод. 
Как зовётся этот праздник, 
Отвечайте! 

Дети: 
Новый год! 

В-ль: 
Всех ребят я поздравляю, 
Всем гостям добра желаю.  
Ведь известно, в Новый год, 
Что ни пожелается, 
Всё всегда произойдёт, 
Всё всегда сбывается. 

1 реб.: 
Пусть весёлый Новый год 
Счастье, радость принесёт! 

2 реб: 
Что такое Новый год? 

3 реб.: 
Это – дружный хоровод!

4 реб: 
Это – дудочки и скрипки! 

5 реб: 
Шутки, песни и улыбки! 

6 реб: 
Это – смех друзей весёлых! 

7 реб.: 
Это – пляски возле ёлок! 

8 реб: 
Новый год – мороз и лёд! 

Все дети: 
Вот что значит Новый год! 

В-ль: 
Всем загадку загадаю: 
Отчего у малышей 
Щёки розовые гладки 
И улыбки до ушей? 

9 реб: 
От блестящего катка! 

10 реб.: 
От снежка пушистого! 

11 реб.: 
От хрустящего ледка! 

12 реб.: 
От денька ершистого! 

13 реб.: 
Мы мороза не боимся! 

14 реб.: 
Мы не прячемся в дома! 

15 реб: 
Мы на санках с горки мчимся! 

Все дети: 
Здравствуй, зимушка-зима! 

16 реб.: 
Каждый праздник новогодний 
В детский садик к детворе 
Ёлочка приходит в гости, 
Вся в морозном серебре. 

Звучит тихая музыка. Дети образуют круг и медленно идут вокруг ёлки 

17 реб.: 
Ёлочка, здравствуй! 
Красавица наша! 
Год, как не виделись мы! 
Кажется, ты, ещё 
Лучше и краше 
Стала с прошедшей зимы! 

18 реб.: 
Наша ёлка – всем на диво! 
Так нарядна, так красива! 
Хоть объедешь белый свет,
Лучше нашей ёлки нет! 


19 реб.: 
ВысокА, красИва, 
ЗеленА, стройнА, 
Мишурой и дождиком 
Светится она. 
Разве не красавица? 

Дети: 
Всем нам ёлка нравится! 


20 реб.: 
Почему всем не сидится? 
Потому что Новый год! 
Возле ёлочки нарядной 
Мы заводим хоровод! 

Хоровод: «В просторном, светлом зале» м. А.Штерна 

Дети становятся перед ёлкой 

21 реб.: 
Сегодня ребята нарядные! 
Любуется ёлка на всех. 
Костюмы вокруг маскарадные! 
И слышен повсюду наш смех. 

22 реб.: 
Львёнок, Золушка, Антошка 
С Леопольдом здесь кружат. 
С Чебурашкою танцуют 
Волк и трое поросят.  

23 реб.: 
Водяной здесь, Буратино, 
Артемон, Лиса, Мальвина! 

24 реб.: 
Белка, Зайчик, Вини-Пух 
С Принцем стали вместе в круг. 

25 реб.: 
Девочка в Шапочке Красной 
Рядом с Русалкой прекрасной, 

26 реб.: 
Дед Мороз и Ягодки, 
Бабочки, Мышата, 
Много дарит радости 
Ёлочка ребятам! 

«Парад костюмов» («море волнуется раз...»)

Дети на припев выходят группами (звери, игрушки, детские персонажи из сказок) и показывают свои костюмы. В конце танца дети остаются стоять. 

Звучит музыка: «Куранты» (12 сек) 

В-ль: 
Слышите? На нашей ёлке 
Зазвенели вдруг иголки. 
Может быть, звенят они, 
Чтобы мы зажгли огни? 
Нашей ёлке новогодней 
Без огней нельзя сегодня. 
Чуть подальше отойдите. 
Дружно, хором все скажите: 
«Ёлка, ёлочка, проснись 
Ёлка! Ёлочка, светись!»

Дети: 
Ёлка, ёлочка, проснись 
Ёлка! Ёлочка, светись! … … … (иллюминация не включается) 


Звучит «Голос ёлки»

В-ль: 
Тянем ушки дружно вниз.
Ёлка! Ёлочка, светись! 

Все дети (тянут ушки): 
Ёлка! Ёлочка, светись! 

Звучит «Смех ёлки» 

В-ль: 
Рассмешили ёлку! 
Только мало толку! …
Песню ёлочке споём. 
Каравай ей заведём. 

Хоровод: «Новогодний каравай»

В-ль: 
Опять ёлочка молчит, 
Ничего не говорит. 
Дружно мы ногами топнем.

Все дети: 
Вот так! (говоря слова, 2 раза топают) 

В-ль: 
И в ладоши все прихлопнем. 

Все дети: 
Вот так! (говоря слова, 2 раза хлопают) 

В-ль: 
Дружно скажем… 

Все дети: 
Раз! Два! Три! (три хлопка)
Ёлка! Ёлочка, свети! (иллюминация не включается) 

В-ль: 
Мамы! Папы! Помогите! 
Вместе с нами говорите! 
Дружно мы ногами топнем. 

Все вместе (с гостями): 
Вот так! (2 раза топают)

В-ль: 
И в ладоши все прихлопнем. 

Все вместе (с гостями): 
Вот так! (2 хлопка) 

В-ль: 
Дружно скажем… 

Все вместе (с гостями): 
Раз! Два! Три! (три хлопка) 
Ёлка! Ёлочка, СВЕТИ! 

Свет гаснет. Звучит музыка. 
На ёлке включается иллюминация.  

В-ль: 
Ёлочка будет огнями гореть, 
Сядем вокруг, на неё посмотреть… 

Дети под музыку идут в хороводе вокруг ёлки. Затем, садятся на места. Любуются ёлочкой. Включается свет. 

В-ль: 
Все тихонечко сидят 
И на ёлочку глядят. 
Огоньки блестят, сверкают. 
С Новым годом поздравляют! 

Под музыку выбегают  2 ребёнка и останавливаются перед ёлкой. 

2 реб: 
Мы продолжаем детский бал, 
Весёлый, шумный карнавал.
На празднике у нас, друзья, 
Скучать и хмуриться, нельзя! 

3 реб.: 
Под ёлкой поём мы и пляшем, 
Стихи мы про ёлку читаем.
Сейчас мы на празднике нашем 
Загадки  для всех предлагаем. 

Под музыку дети выбегают по одному на середину зала и читают загадку 

27 реб.: 
Будем петь и веселиться, 
Водить шумный хоровод. 
Потому что нынче праздник! 
Что за праздник? 

Все дети (вместе с ребёнком): 
Новый год! 

28 реб.: 
В каждый дом заходит радость, 
Веселится весь народ. 
Потому что нынче праздник! 
Что за праздник? 

Все дети (вместе с ребёнком): 
Новый год! 

29 реб.: 
Зелёная гостья надела наряд, 
Красиво на ветках игрушки блестят. 
И смолкою пахнет от каждой иголки. 
Узнали о чём стих?...

Все дети (вместе с ребёнком): 
Конечно, о ёлке! 

30 реб.: 
Длинные ушки под ёлкой торчат. 
Белые лапки от страха дрожат. 
Кто же под ёлкой, скорей угадай-ка! 

Все дети (вместе с ребёнком): 
Это пушистенький беленький зайка!... 

В-ль: 
Загадаю Я загадку. 
С нетерпеньем жду отгадку. 
(обращается к родителям): 
Ну-ка, гости, помогите, 
Дружно нам ответ скажите: 
Он и главный, и желанный 
В каждом доме в Новый год… (пауза, родители говорят «Дед Мороз») 
…Собирает у экрана 
Весь ликующий народ… (родители и дети говорят отгадку) 

4 реб.: 
Дорогих гостей встречаем, 
Телевизор свой включаем. 
В новогодний этот час 
Мульти-пультики для вас!  

Выдвигается телевизор, у которого вместо экрана шторки. Дети поочередно подходят к обратной стороне телевизора и, услышав свою музыку, раздвигают шторки и выходят к зрителям.

Мультфильмы: 
1.	Заставка. 
2.	Антошка. 
3.	Львёнок. 
4.	Чебурашка. 
5.	Красная шапочка. 
6.	Лиса Патрикеевна. 
7.	Три поросёнка. 
8.	Золушка и принц. 
9.	Леопольд и Мышки. 
10.	Дед Мороз, Ягодки, Бабочки, Белочка, (Кузнечик, Птичка и др.) 
11.	Буратино, Мальвина, Артемон. 
12.	Волк-Снегурочка, Заяц-Дед Мороз. 
13.	Водяной, Русалки. 

После того, как Водяной и Русалки закончат номер, дети садятся на свои места. 

Звучит музыка волшебства 

 Выключается свет, начинает светиться экран телевизора (включается синяя лампа) и мигать иллюминация по краю экрана. Появляется  Фокусник 

Включается свет. Телевизор выключить. 

В-ль: 
Здравствуйте! Вы кто? 

Фокусник:  
Я – фокусник. 
Меня зовут МидО. 
(обращается к детям):
Здравствуйте!... (ответ детей) 
Сейчас вы выступали 
И чуда вы не ждали. 
И тут вдруг появляюсь я, 
(показывает на себя): 
МидО вам нравится, друзья? 

В-ль: 
КАК чуда мы не ждали? 
Ведь скоро Новый год. 
Здесь КАЖДЫЙ чуда ждёт! 

Фокусник: 
Хочу вам фокус показать.  
Вы можете помощника мне дать? 
(в-ль подводит к фокуснику ребёнка):
Для этого водицы надо взять. 
Вот, посчитай, 
Здесь банок – три. 
Мне на любую укажи 
(реб. указыв. на баночку с водой и садится): 
Здесь находится вода. 
Как прозрачна! Как чиста! 
Ждёте, дети,  чуда? 

Дети: 
Да! 

Звучит музыка. Фокус с водой 
На фокусы вызываются дети, мало участвующие в монтаже.
Фокусник берёт ту баночку, на какую указывает вышедший ребёнок и показывает фокус. Проносит баночку вдоль детей, показывает родителям. Берёт большую снежинку, накрывает ею баночку. Начинает волшебство. Вода в баночке окрашивается. 
Варианты слов: 
1. 
Ты вода-водица! 
Друг ты мой студёный. 
Стань вода-водица, 
Не простой, зелёной! 

Фокусник: 
Понравилось вам, да? 
Вам фокус повторю тогда! 

2. 
Ты вода-водица! 
Светлая, как иней. 
Стань вода-водица, 
Не простой, а синей! 

Фокусник: 
Осталась баночка ещё! 
Я повторяю волшебство! 

3. 
Ты вода-водица! 
Друг ты мой прекрасный. 
Стань вода-водица, 
Не простой, а красной! 

В-ль: 
Да, вы настоящий фокусник, МидО! 
А вот у меня есть цветные султанчики.  
Сейчас мы проверим, настоящий ли ты волшебник. 

Воспитатель раздаёт султанчики детям, мало участвующим в монтаже 

В-ль: 
Отворачивайся, МидО! (фокусник отворачивается) 

Фокус с султанчиками 

Воспитатель, в произвольном порядке вызывает детей и в соответствии с тем, какого цвета у ребёнка султанчик, произносит заготовку со словом-подсказкой 

Варианты слов:  
1. 
… «у*Г*адай, каким цветом султанчик у …(костюм и имя ребёнка)»?  – ГОЛУБОЙ султанчик 

2. 
… «ска*Ж*и, каким цветом султанчик у …(костюм и имя ребёнка)»?  – ЖЁЛТЫЙ султанчик

3. 
… «у*З*най, каким цветом султанчик у … (костюм и имя ребёнка)»?  – ЗЕЛЁНЫЙ султанчик  

4. 
… «*К*ак ты думаешь, каким цветом платок у … (костюм и имя ребёнка)»?  – КРАСНЫЙ султанчик 

В-ль: 
Какой замечательный к нам пришёл гость.
Да вот только дети другого чуда от тебя ждут, новогоднего! 

Фокусник: 
Чобы новогоднему
Чуду совершиться, 
Палочке волшебной 
Надо засветиться. 
(делает пассы включенной палочкой): 
Чудо, чудо, совершись!  
Здесь СНЕГУРКА появись! 

 Звучит музыка волшебства 

 выключается свет, начинает светиться экран телевизора (включается синяя лампа) и мигать иллюминация по краю экрана. Музыка выключается. Слышна песня (Баба Яга поёт за шторками) 

Баба Яга (поёт): 
… «Меня все звери знают, 
Снегурочкой зовут.
Со мной они играют и песенки поют»… 

В-ль: 
Ребята! Кто появился у нас на празднике? 

Дети: 
Снегурочка! 

Баба Яга раздвигает шторки и появляется перед детьми. 
Включается свет. Телевизор выключить. 

Баба Яга: 
Вот где ребятишки – 
Визгливые девчонки, 
Противные мальчишки… 
(нежно): 
Ой, ошиблась-ошиблась,  
Вот где девочки-припевочки! 
Вот где наши мальчики! 
(вредно): 
Покажите-ка Снегурке 
Маленькие пальчики! 

В-ль: 
Мы не узнаём Снегурку! 
Снегурочка, почему ты в таком виде? 
А почему у тебя такие большие уши? 
А почему у тебя такие большие зубы? 

Баба Яга: 
Уши!... Зубы! … 
(говорит воспитателю): 
Девушка, если бы ты знала, 
какое у меня большое сердце, 
чтобы любить тебя!  

Баба Яга распахивает жилет и показывает большое тряпичное сердце, дёргает его за резинку. Баба Яга пытается обнять воспитателя. 

В-ль: 
Уважаемый Фокусник! 
Нам не нужна на празднике Баба Яга! 

Баба Яга: 
Как это не нужна! 
Я  веселиться хочу, танцевать! 
Приглашаю всех вас встать 
И со мной потанцевать! 

«Дискотека Бабы Яги» 

Танцуют все дети, подключается Фокусник, затем, воспитатели. Дети садятся 

В-ль: 
Но-но-но! Ты нам зубы не заговаривай! 
Хотим настоящую Снегурочку! 
Уважаемый МидО, 
Соверши нам волшебство! 

Фокусник: 
(делает пассы включенной палочкой): 
Чудо, чудо, совершись! 
(Баба Яга, стоя за фокусником, руками тоже делает над палочкой пассы) 
К нам СНЕГУРОЧКА явись! 

Выключается свет, начинает светиться экран телевизора (включается синяя лампа) и мигать иллюминация по краю экрана. Музыка выключается.

Выход Снегурочки (под музыку)
На метле из-за шторок вылетает Снегурочка

Снегурочка (летает на метле): 
Э-эх! Садись, Прокачу!... 
Прокачу! Прокачу-у!...  
(останавливается, ставит метлу древком на пол, метёлкой вверх): 
Нет! Я вас защекочу! 

Снегурочка подходит к воспитателям, Фокуснику, музыкальному руководителю, родителям и детям, делает выпады с метлой в их сторону. Баба Яга довольно потирает руки, похохатывает  

В-ль: 
Кажется, это проделки Бабы Яги. 
МидО! Скорей расколдуй Снегурочку!  

Баба Яга: 
Ну, это у вас вряд ли получится! 
Хотя, пусть всё будет по-честному! 
Дам я вам шанс: 
Вот два ведра, одно мне, 
Другое – Снегурке вашей. 
(обращается к Снегурочке): 
Дай, милая, мне метлу! 
А то, ненароком, сломаешь ещё! 
Надо вам наполнить вёдра снегом. 
Если у Снегурки окажется больше снежков, чем у меня, 
вот тогда-то, она и расколдуется! 
А вот и снежки! 
Становись, Снегурка, здесь, а я вот здесь стану. 
МАЛЬЧИКИ будут СНЕГУРОЧКЕ снежки в ведро бросать, 
а ДЕВОЧКИ – МНЕ. 
Раз! Два! Три! Не зевай! 
Вёдра снегом наполняй! 

Аттракцион: «Собери снежки» 

Снегурочка старается ведро поднять повыше, не даёт мальчикам наполнить его снежками. Если снежки попадают в ведро, она «случайно» их вываливает из ведра.
Баба Яга то подставляет ведро, то убирает его в сторону или поднимает над головой. Она радуется, что побеждает.  

В-ль: 
Ребята! Баба Яга заколдовала Снегурочку! 
Давайте забросаем её снежками! 

«Игра в снежки» 

Баба Яга (в конце игры): 
Ой! Сдаюсь я! Убегаю! 
На метле я улетаю!  
(грозно): 
А собою забираю 
Я волшебника МидО. 
Пусть меня он развлекает, 
(усаживает на метлу Фокусника)
Оставайтесь без него! 

 Баба Яга и Фокусник под музыку облетают пару раз зал. Фокусник ойкает, Баба Яга похихикивает и покрикивает.
Улетают из зала. 

Снегурочка: 
Ребята! Спасибо вам за то, что расколдовали меня! 
Я ведь тоже волшебница! И могу включить ваш телевизор. 
Только мне вы должны помочь и сказать слова: 
Телевизор наш включайся! 
Сказка! Сказка! Продолжайся! 

Все дети: 
Телевизор наш включайся! 
Сказка! Сказка! Продолжайся! 

выключается свет, начинает светиться экран телевизора (включается синяя лампа) и мигать иллюминация по краю экрана. Музыка выключается. 

Программа Деда Мороза 

«В лесу родилась ёлочка» 

«Бум-бум-бум стучат часы» 

Вручение подарков.
"Хорошо. что есть на свете Новый год" м. В.Герчик.

СЛОВА ПЕСЕН

ПАРАД КОСТЮМОВ: 
1.
Ёлочка, ёлочка, раз! 
Ёлочка, ёлочка, два! 
Ёлочка, ёлочка, три! 
Скорей ты на нас посмотри! 

Припев. 
Ёлочка, ёлочка, ты не зевай! 
Кто здесь танцует, скорей угадай! 
Ты засветись, засияй поскорей, 
Будет на празднике всем веселей! 


НОВОГОДНИЙ КАРАВАЙ: 
1. 
Как на ёлкин день рожденья 
Испекли мы каравай. 
Вот такой ширины! 
Вот такой вышины! 
2. 
Мы желаем ёлочке 
Зелёненьких иголочек. 
Вот такой ширины! 
Вот такой вышины! 
3. 
Чтобы ёлочка росла 
И красавицей была. 
Вот такой ширины! 
Вот такой вышины! 
4. 
Что б ребята приходили 
И подарки приносили. 
Вот такой ширины! 
Вот такой вышины! 
5. 
Скоро, скоро к нам придёт 
Развесёлый новый год. 
Вот такой ширины! 
Вот такой вышины! 


ХОРОШО, ЧТО ЕСТЬ НА СВЕТЕ НОВЫЙ ГОД (ПОДНИМИТЕ ПАЛЬЧИКИ)
1. 
Хорошо, что есть на свете Новый год, Новый год! 
Хорошо, что всюду дети водят хоровод! 

Припев. 
Поднимите пальчики, девочки и мальчики, – 
Все, кому приятно встретить Новый год (2 раза) 

2. 
Хорошо, что есть на свете Дед Мороз, Дед Мороз. 
Хорошо, что всюду детям радость он принёс! 

Припев. 
Поднимите пальчики, девочки и мальчики, – 
Все, кому принёс подарки Дед Мороз! (2 раза) 

«Дискотека с Бабой Ягой»

1. Баба Яга посылает вьюгу – «вертушка» руками перед собой.

2. Баба Яга рисует узоры на окнах – раскрытыми ладонями рисуем круги слева и справа от себя.

3. Баба Яга запускает петарды – движения одной рукой вниз-вверх.

4. Баба Яга несет мешок с подарками – двумя соединенными руками движения справа-слева от себя.

** 

Музыка и сценарий с нумерацией треков* 
[img]http://*********ru/12047282.gif[/img]

----------

nezabudka-8s (29.10.2016), Vera1983 (29.10.2016), жанна09111973 (31.10.2016), Ладога (30.10.2016), нутя (17.11.2016), Ремзия (17.11.2016), Т.К-Пчелка (29.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

ДО СВИДАНЬЯ, ЁЛОЧКА!

Дед Мороз проходит под окнами детсада, дети машут ему руками, надевают костюмы и приходят в зал. 
Дети говорят музыкальному руководителю о том, что видели Деда Мороза.  Музыкальный руководитель предлагает детям спеть песню, чтобы Дед Мороз услышал детей и пришёл на праздник.

Песня: «Ёлочка»м Бекман.

Входит Дед Мороз. Дети (10-12чел.) читают ему стихи.

Д.М.  Ребята, а я ведь не один пришёл, я привёл к вам в гости сказку.
          Стоит вам лишь только встать, повернуться и сказать:
          Сказка, сказка, появись, сказка в гости к нам явись!

Гаснет свет.
Дети повторяют слова.
Включается свет. Входят Мачеха, Марфушка и Настенька с веником.

МАРФА.  Хочу яблочка! Хочу яблочка!

МАЧЕХА.  Настька! Дай сестре яблочка! Кушай доченька, кушай, 
                    красавица! 

НАСТЯ.  Вот, сестрица, яблочко, кушай.

МАРФА.  У-у-у! А-а-а! Кислое! Горькое! Солёное! Ты, Настька специально 
                  мне гадкое яблоко дала!

МАЧЕХА.  Что удумала! Извести душеньку-Марфушеньку хочешь? 

Д.М.  Да ведь яблоко солёное от Марфушиных слёз!

МАЧЕХА.  А-а! и вы эту лентяйку защищаете! Сколько не давай ей работы, 
                    она всё переделает: перемоет-перетрёт, перестирает-просушит, и 
                    всё ей мало: быстро-быстро всё делает, от работы избавится спе-           
                   шит.

Д.М.  Ах, какая работящая у вас Настенька!

МАРФА.  Маманя-я! Раз они Настьку защищают, наподдай-ка им метлой сосновой, да прям по ногам, по ногам! 

МАЧЕХА.  И то верно, умница моя разумница.

Игра «Прыгаем через верёвку». 
(играют сидя, пряча или поднимая ноги).

МАРФА.  Э-эх, маманя, давай, в две метлы их погоняем!

Повтор игры.
МАРФА.  У-у-у! Маманя! Они смеются надо мной!

МАЧЕХА.  Цыц! Кто смеётся? Цыц! Ага, иди сюда, садись в мешок!

Мешок без дна.
(6-8 чел.)

МАРФА.  Маманя! Прогони сестрицу в лес дремучий, пусть она замёрзнет в 
                  лесу!
МАЧЕХА (Насте). Слышала, что родненькая доченька мне сказала? Уходи в
                  лес дремучий на мороз кусачий.

МАРФА.  Да-да! Уходи! Убирайся из маменького дома!

НАСТЯ.  Простите, маменька, прощайте! Прости, сестрица Марфушенька, 
                 прощай!

МАЧЕХА.  Прощай-прощай!

МАРФА.  Поскорее убирайся!

Настя уходит.

МАРФА.  Маменька, а чего они тут сидят-веселятся? 

Мачеха.  Отвечайте.моей доченьке, что за праздник у вас? 

Д.М.  Ребята вокруг нарядной ёлочки хороводы водят, стихи рассказывают, в 
          игры играют.

МАРФА.  Ой-ё-ёй! Стихи-и рассказывают, хорово-оды водят, а что же это за 
                  хороводы? 

«Ёлка-ёлочка»м Попатенко 
(лог гр).

«Хорошо, что каждый год…»м Герчик.
(подг гр).

МАРФА.  Да мы с маманей так умеем!

Танцуют вдвоём, Мачеха наступает Марфе на ногу) 

МАРФА.  А-а-а! это Настька виновата, была бы она дома, научила бы, тебя, 
                 маманя, танцевать!

МАЧЕХА.  Пойдём доченька, я конфетку тебе дам. 

Мачеха и Марфа уходят. Появляется Настя, бьёт ножкой о ножку, хлопает руками. К ней подходит Дед Мороз.

НАСТЯ.  Здравствуй, Дедушка Мороз!(кланяется)

Д.М.  Здравствуй, красна девица! Тепло ли тебе?
НАСТЯ.  Тепло, Морозушко, тепло!(дует на пальцы)

Д.М.  Хорошо ли тебе у меня в гостях? 

НАСТЯ.  Хорошо, Дедушка, хорошо.(голос дрожит).

Д.М. (детям). Какая добрая да вежливая девушка. А ну-ка, медвежата, повеселите Настеньку1
Танец медвежат с бревном.

Д.М.  А сейчас поиграем с Настенькой в жмурки, пусть побегает да согреется

Жмурки с колокольчиками.
(Играют мальчики, 2-ой раз девочки с Дедом Морозом).

Д.М.  Снежинки, вылетайте, потанцуйте вокруг Настеньки, оденьте её в 
          снежную шубку! (гаснет свет)

Танец снежинок.
(лог гр).

Включается свет.

Д.М.  Настенька! Ну-ка, покажи ребятам в какую шубку тебя одели снежин-
           ки. 

Д.М.  Ай да Настенька, ай да красавица! Быть тебе сегодня Снегурочкой, по-
          мощницей моей!

НАСТЯ.  Спасибо тебе, Дедушка Мороз, за доброту твою, за подарки. Мы те-
            бя с ребятами за ласку твою танец «Приглашение» спляшем.

«Приглашение»
(Добрый жук. м Спадавеккиа).

Д.М.  Снегурочка, потанцуй с ребятами танец снежинок.

Танец Снегурочки
м Корчевского(52)
Дети повторяют движения за Снегурочкой. Всем раздают снежки и дети подбрасывают их вверх. Входят Мачеха и Марфа.

МАРФА.  Веселятся, и чего веселятся? Маменька, я тоже хочу снежок подбрасывать.

Д.М.  Хочешь? Тогда подходи к ребятам и попробуй поймать снежок, когда
           ребята его подбросят.

Марфа и Мачеха пытаются поймать снежки.

МАРФА.  Ой, маменька, как мне весело! Ага! Я поймала снежок! Ловите!

Игра в снежки.
НАСТЯ.  Спасибо тебе, Дедушка Мороз, за чудо-то такое – сестрица Марфу-
                 шенька да матушка подобрели-повеселели, улыбаться-смеяться на-
                 учились.

Марфа и Мачеха благодарят Деда Мороза.

Д.М.  Ну, это не чудо. Это они с воспитанными да вежливыми детьми пообщались, доброте у них научились. А вот сейчас будет чудо! Марфа, у тебя много сладостей, угости-ка детей!

МАРФА.  Ещё чего! Подобрела я , а не поглупела, чтобы делиться с кем-то!

Д.М.  А ну, Марфа, покружись!!! А теперь остановись!!!
           Свершись, чудо, раз-два-три! Угощенье нам дари!!!

Дед Мороз и герои угощают детей и прощаются до следующего Нового года.

----------

anet_78 (06.01.2016), galy-a (05.01.2016), irinavalalis (09.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Lysienzhitko (10.01.2016), mochalova19 (18.10.2019), soloveychyk@yandex.ru (24.12.2016), Лилия60 (14.01.2019), Любовь Анатольевна (18.05.2016), нутя (25.09.2016), Ремзия (17.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Огромнейшее СПАСИБО за сказку "Про Царя, Веселинку и Непогодушку". Я сделала её основой своего утренника. Все роли по просьбе воспитателей у меня исполняли дети. 

СКАЗКА ПРО ЦАРЯ, НЕПОГОДУШКУ И ВЕСЕЛИНКУ 

Осеннее развлечение 
для детей подготовительной группы № 2 
МДОУ № 226 
2010 г. 

Звучит музыка. Дети заходят в зал и заводят хороводный танец, делают перестроения по 4 человека в кругах, по двое лодочками, заводят улитку, проходят парами под руками ведущей пары (ручеёк). Заканчивают перестроения по 4 человека в кругах.
Хороводный танец 
Дети не поют, звучит только музыка.

Дети свободно стоят по всему залу лицом к зрителям 

1 реб.: 
Закружится ветер под песню дождя, 
Листочки под ноги нам бросит. 
Такая красивая эта пора: 
Пришла к нам опять Чудо-Осень! 

2 реб.: 
Жёлтый цвет подарит Осень 
Тополям, ольхе, берёзке. 
Солнце золотом смеётся,
Серой краской дождик льётся.

3 реб.: 
Клён оранжевый стоит. 
И как будто, говорит: 
«Посмотрите же вокруг – 
Всё преобразилось вдруг!» 

4 реб.: 
Осень краски отложила
И глядит по сторонам: 
«Красный цвет великолепный – 
Дар – калиновым кустам». 

5 реб.: 
На гроздья рябины дождинка упала.
И грустно листочек кружит над землёй. 
Ах, Осень, опять ты врасплох нас застала! 
Ты снова надела наряд золотой. 

Песня-танец: «Осень-красавица» м. А.Евтодьевой 

Дети садятся. 2 ребёнка остаются читать стихи

6 реб.: 
Осень в гости к нам пришла, 
С собой сказку принесла. 
Сказок много есть на свете, 
Очень любят сказки дети. 

7 реб.: 
Потихонечку сидите, 
Нашу сказку не спугните! 
Про что сказка мы не скажем, 
Вам спектакль мы покажем! 

Звучит музыка 
Дети под музыку выставляют нужные атрибуты и садятся на места. 

Фанфары (играют дети, не ходившие в детский сад по болезни)

1 Глашатай: 
В тридесятом царстве, 
Русском государстве 
Жил-был царь, 
Очень важный государь. 

Под музыку выходит Царь, стучит посохом, садится на трон. 

2 Глашатай: 
Дочка у него была, 
Хороша и весела. 
Её звали Веселинкой, 
Была дочка, как картинка! 

Выходит Веселинка и дети в русских костюмах 

Хоровод: «Ой, в лесу есть калина» р.н.м. 
(остальные дети становятся полукругом за троном царя и поют)

Веселинка садится на трон, дети идут на места 

Фанфары 

3 Глашатай: 
Всех сегодня Царь-отец 
Приглашает во дворец! 

Царь: 
Моей доченьке семь лет! 
Будет званый дан обед! 

4 Глашатай: 
И спешат к Царю гости столичные! 
Едут гости к Царю заграничные! 
Пожаловали иностранцы 
Из страны далёкой – Франции! 

Звучит музыка. Появляется Француз.
Француз кланяется 

Француз (царю): 
Мы для вас станцуем бойко 
Наш любимый танец польку! 

«Полька» 

1 Глашатай: 
Царь! Прибыл итальянский принц! 
Готов упасть пред вами ниц! 

Звучит музыка. Появляется итальянец.
Итальянец (с букетом, становится на колено): 
Прелестная царевна, 
Примите в день рожденья 
Букет прекраснейших цветов 
Италии родимой. 
А мой оркестр сыграть готов 
Для вас мотив любимый! 

Оркестр: «Неаполитанская песенка» м. П.Чайковского 

Царь: 
Все царевну поздравляют 
И здоровья ей желают. 
Радуется Веселинка: 
Щёчки алы, как малинка! 

Звучит гром, шум дождя. Выходит Непогодушка 

Непогодушка: 
Это что здесь за веселье? 
Празднуете без меня? 
Про меня, про Непогоду, 
Вы забыли, как всегда! 
Как на вас я рассердилась, 
Погоди же, глупый Царь! 
Ты, царевна, попроворней 
В бубен мой, скорей, ударь (Веселинка 2 раза ударяет в бубен)
Апчхи! Апчхи! 
На меня ты посмотри! 
Смеха, радости, веселья 
Я смогла тебя лишить! 
Как осенний серый дождик 
Будешь слёзы теперь лить! 
Будешь кашлять и чихать.
Вечно слёзы вытирать! 
Апчхи! Апчхи! 
Веселинка, нос утри! (протягивает огромный носовой платок)

Веселинка рыдает в голос, чихает, кашляет 

Веселинка: 
А-а-а-а-а-а а-а-а! 
Апчхи! Апчхи! 
Кхе! Кхе! Кхе!... Кхе! Кхе! Кхе!... 

Царь бросается то к Непогодушке, то к царевне. 

Царь: 
Непогодушка, прости!
Веселинка, не грусти! 
Грусть сейчас мы вон прогоним 
И тоску твою разгоним! 

Непогодушка: 
Нет, царевне уж никто 
Не поможет ни за что! 
Будет девонька болеть. 
Будет кашлять и худеть! 

Непогодушка демонстративно усаживается на стул. 

Царь (хватается за голову): 
Что же делать, как же быть? 
Надо лекарей спросить! (ударяет посохом об пол)
По царскому велению, по царскому хотению 
Позвать к доченьке моей 
Из-за моря всех врачей! 

Хор «А-ап-чхи!» 

Под музыку входит Восточный Целитель 

Целитель: 
Целитель, Царь, восточный я. 
Принёс вам благовония! 
Свечи сладкие вам дам: 
Разожгите фимиам. 
Дымом мы болезнь изгоним. 
Слёзы горькие прогоним! (размахивает ароматической свечой и сухими травами)

Царевна начинает кашлять 

Веселинка: 
Кха-кха-кха! Бр-р-ррр! Ой-ой-ой! 
Помогите! Что со мной?! 

Царь: 
Стало только хуже нам! 
Я сейчас заплачу сам! 

Непогодушка: 
Ха-ха-ха! Хо-хо-хо! 
И не выйдет ничего! 

Выходит европейский Доктор. Он держит большую таблетку, большой флакон микстуры.
Он танцует с Веселинкой: она трёт глаза, утирает нос 

Доктор: 
Европейский Доктор я, 
Все цари – мои друзья! 
Дым, конечно, ерунда. 
Вот таблетки – это да! 
Лечись, милая, пилюлей, 
Запивай её микстурой, 
Заедай всё порошком. 
Счастье вновь придёт в ваш дом! 

Доктор держит таблетку, Веселинка «откусывет», затем, пьёт из флакона 

Веселинка: 
А-а-ааа! У-у-ууу! 
Ой, болит всё, не могу-уу! 

Царь: 
Что-то дочка побледнела.
Видно, снова плохо дело. 

Непогодушка: 
Ха-ха-ха! Хо-хо-хо! 
И не выйдет ничего! 

Появляется Астролог в мантии и конфедератке (ермолке)с подзорной трубой 

Астролог: 
Всем представлюсь: я Астролог. 
На весь мир я знаменит. 
Путь сюда был очень долог. 
Вам поможет мой визит! 
Ответит на любой вопрос 
Астрологический прогноз (смотрит в подзорную трубу). 
На небе звёздочки горят, 
Они вам вот что говорят: 
«Вы заграничных докторов 
На помощь не зовите. 
Лекарство от простуды 
В своём краю найдите! «

Царь: 
Спасибо, милый, за совет. 
Но где найти? Кто даст совет? (сидит, думает) 
Вспомнил я тут на досуге 
О своей одной подруге ( 3 раза хлопает в ладоши) 
Раз! Два! Три! Жду! Подруженька, лети! 

Влетает Баба Яга 

Б.Я.: 
Царь! Чего ты не в себе? 
Опять прыщик на губе? 
Ох, растратишь ты здоровье 
В политической борьбе. 
Я смотрю – ты сам не свой, 
Не румяный. Не живой. 
Ты как швед под Петербургом 
Или турок под Москвой! 

Царь: 
У меня такое дело: 
Веселинка заболела. 

Б.Я.: 
Да нашла я уж ответ: 
Говорю как краевед! 
Что тут думать и гадать, 
Нужно больше ей играть. 
Наступают холода, 
Приближается зима. 
Урожай пора собрать 
Ловко рассортировать. 
Раз! Два! Три! 
Кто играет – выходи! 

Непогодушка: 
Вот противная старушка! 
А могла бы стать подружкой! 

Б.Я: 
Непогодушка, не злись, 
С нами рядом становись.
Играй честно. Не дури! 
Фрукты ты себе бери. 
А я овощи возьму. 
Всё! На место я иду. 

3 Глашатай: 
Царский слушайте указ: 
Начинай играть сейчас! 

4 Глашатай: 
Раз-два-три, 
Быстрей беги! 

Аттракцион: «Собери овощи и фрукты» 
(2 команды по 6 человек)
играют Непогодушка и Б.Я. 

Непогодушка (забирает корзинку у Б.Я): 
Теперь этот урожай, 
Ты, Яга, весь мне отдай! 
Витаминов много здесь, 
Если все их будут есть, 
То и насморк, и простуда 
Навсегда уйдут отсюда. 

Веселинка: 
Ничего мы не дадим! 
Пригодится всё самим! 
Ты здесь больше не ворчи. 
Лучше нас ты поищи! 

Игра: «Ищи» м. Ломовой 
играют 2 раза 

Веселинка: 
Больше плакать не желаю! 
Ушла тоска, печаль и грусть
Я не чихаю, не рыдаю, 
Я улыбаюсь и смеюсь. 

Непогодушка: 
Что же? Пали мои чары? 
Не продержались и полдня! 
Что за времена настали! 
Прогонят ведь, теперь, меня. 

Царь: 
Непогодушка, не злись, 
Проиграла – так смирись! 
Душа моя поёт опять, 
Всех приглашаю танцевать! 

Танец-хоровод: «Непогодица» м. Е.гомоновой 

Дети выходят на поклон 

8 реб.: 
Придумано кем-то и просто, и мудро, 
Что сказка приходит к нам каждое утро.

9 реб.: 
Что солнце встаёт, и трава шелестит, 
Что дождик осенний по окнам стучит.

10 реб.: 
На мир посмотри ты и сердце открой, 
Ведь чудо из сказки здесь, рядом с тобой… 

Дети выходят по одному, громко говорят имя своего героя и своё имя и фамилию. Кланяются. 

11 реб.: 
Вот и закончился праздник осенний. 
Думаем, всем он поднял настроение.

Дети (хором): 
Приходите в гости к нам, 
Рады мы всегда гостям!

**
Фонограммы*_
[img]http://*********ru/11611671.gif[/img]

 http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5263379

*_

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), luisa (18.10.2016), mochalova19 (05.11.2016), Лариса12 (01.06.2018)

----------


## МУЗОК

*МАСЛЕНИЦА. 
*

*ВСТРЕЧА (день первый), на улице.
*
Взрослые: 3 Скомороха; Матушка Боярыня. 


1 Скоморох:

Собирайся, народ! Весна красная идёт! 
Надо зимушку спровАдить, 
Дружно Масленицу слАдить! 
Собирайся, стар и млад, выходите из палат! 
До постА одна неделя, там уж нам не до веселья. 
Так что, ПОЙ, ГУЛЯЙ, ПЛЯШИ СЕМЬ ДЕНЁЧКОВ ОТ ДУШИ! 

2 Скоморох: 

Весна, весна красная! 
Приди, весна, с радостью! 
С радостью, с огромной милостью. 
С льнОм большИм, с хлебом великим. 
Весна, весна, на чём подошла? 
На чём подошла-подъехала? 

3 Скоморох: 

Дай тебе, Господи, на поле – ПРИРОСТЫ, 
На гумне – ПРИМОЛОТ, на столе – ГУЩИНА, 
Коровы – ТЕ ДОЙНЫ, сметаны – ТЕ ТОЛСТЫ, 
Сметану-то снимают, - ложки ломАют, 
За окошко бросАют, наши ребята всё подбирАют. 
С праздником! 

Ведущий: 

Начинаем проводы зимы – 
И согласно праздничной программе 
До ворот проводим зиму мы. 
А весна уже не за горами. 

Скоморохи и взрослые организовывают детей в хоровод, одновременно заводят песню: 

*«О, МЫ МАСЛЕНИЦУ ВСТРЕЧАЛИ». 
*

Звучит звон колоколов. 

1 Скоморох: 

Матушка Боярыня идёт! 


2 Скоморох: 

Матушка! Матушка Боярыня жалует к нам! 


3 Скоморох: 

Встречайте Матушку-Боярыню! 


Ведущий (держит в руках рушник с караваем): 

Добро пожаловать, Матушка-Боярыня! С праздником! Отведайте хлеба-соли по русскому обычаю. 
(сопровождает процесс угощения хлебом-солью стихами): 

Ой, ой, ты, Масленица, 
Ой и ко дворУ въезжает, 
Ой, да ты широкая, ах, ко дворУ въезжает. 
Ах, вот детушки сустречАют., 
И вот, мАлые, сустречАют. 
Ох ты, Масленица, погостЮй, недельку, 
Ох ты, широкая, погостЮй у нас! 


Матушка Боярыня: 

Дорогие детушки, дорогие гости! 
грядЁт Великий пост с числа …,  … месяца. 
Сорок дней будет мясопуст, и увенчается он великим праздником ПАСХИ, СВЕТЛЫМ ХРИСТОВЫМ ВОСКРЕСЕНИЕМ. Ну а пока – МАСЛЕНИЦА семь дней – с понедельника по воскресенье. Сегодня мы её встретим, а в конце недели, как водится, проводим. Если народ позволит, я открою Масленицу – весёлый, потешный праздник. Дозволяете?! 


Собравшиеся: 

Дозволяем! 


Матушка Боярыня: 

Будем весну клИкать, будем урожай прОчить. 
На ГОРКЕ кататься – чтобы урожай был лучше! 
На КАЧЕЛИ – чтобы хлебА выросли выше неба! 
Гуляй, народ православный, весёлой тебе, Масленицы! 


Скоморохи и все собравшиеся: 

Ура! Ура! Ура!!!


Взрослые делят детей на 3 группы и ведут каждую группу на заранее обговорённую площадку. 


*На 1-ой площадке* 1 Скоморох зазывет детей: 

Кто желает состязаться 
И на горке покататься? 
Ты садись и поезжай! 
Будет хлеба урожай! 

Взрослые страхуют детей, подбадривают их шутками. 


*На 2-ой площадке* 2-ой Скоморох: 

Кто желает состязаться – 
На качелях покачаться? 
Молодёжь и детвора, - 
Нынче сАмая порА! 

Взрослые страхуют детей, участвуют в катании на качелях. 


*На 3-ей площадке* 3-ий Скоморох: 

Кто желает состязаться – 
В песне, в пляске показАться? 
Ай да, русская потеха – 
Сколько шума! Сколько смеха! 

*Дети поют русские народные песни, заводят русские пляски.* 
Скоморох одаривает их блинами и другими угощениями. 

На каждой площадке дети развлекаются по 10 минут и переходят на следующую и далее… 

Скоморохи выносят чучело зимы и водружают на видном месте. 


1 Скоморох: 

Надоела нам зима, надоскУчила. 


2 Скоморох: 

Рученьки приморОзила, 


3 Скоморох: 

Метель-вьюга всё повымела. 


1 Скоморох: 

Видело ли, солнышко, старую Ягу, 
Бабу ли Ягу – ведьму-зимУ? 


2 Скоморох: 

В мешке стужу несла, холод на землю трясла. 
Сама оступилась, под горку покатилась! 


3 Скоморох: 

Нам зимА-то надоела, 
Урожай весь наш поела! 


1 Скоморох: 

Масленицу мы встречали? (ответ детей) 


2 Скоморох: 

На качелях мы качались? (ответ детей) 


3 Скоморох: 

Мы блинами объедались? (ответ детей)  


1 Скоморох: 

Расходиться нам порА! 


Все Скоморохи: 

Завтра снОва со дворА! 


ПЕРВЫЙ ДЕНЬ МАСЛЕНИЦЫ ЗАВЕРШЁН.

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Иннусик (06.02.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

*МАСЛЕНИЦА*



*ЗАИГРЫШ (день второй), в зале.* 


Взрослые: 3 Скомороха. 
Дети одеты в народные и сказочные костюмы. 


1 Скоморох: 

Собирайся, народ, 
Неделя «сЫрная» идёт! 


2 Скоморох: 

Наступает день второй, весь наполненный игрой! 


3 Скоморох: 

День потех и угощений, 
Смеха, песне и веселий! 


2 Скоморох: 

Подходи, торопись, 
Вместе с нами веселись! 


3 Скоморох: 

Вот пришла порА народу 
Попримерить столбоходы! 


1 Скоморох: 

Твой размерчик иль не твой? 
Подберём тебе любОй! 


*Игра: "Столбоходы"*
Игра проводится 3 раза (по возрастным группам). 
Взрослые страхуют детей. (Столбоходы – по 2  деревянных строительных кирпича скреплены скотчем, сверху приделаны «намертво» тапочки большого размера, для того, чтобы дети легко обули столбоходы).


2 Скоморох: 

Срочно нужен богатырь 
Бросить в небо пАру гирь! 


3 Скоморох: 

Кто желает попытАть? 
 Свою силу показать?  

*Игра: "Силачи-богатыри"*
Играют 3 раза (по возрастным группам). 


1 Скоморох: 

Новая для вас задачка – 
Превратиться надо в тачку.
Позабавится народ – 
Кто быстрее? Кто вперёд? 


*Игра: "Тачка"*
Играют 2 команды (4 пары от команды). Игра проводится 2 раза. (Один игрок берёт другого за ноги и тот, опираясь на руки, идёт до определённого места и возвращается к команде). 


2 Скоморох: 

А колдУньи издревлЕ 
Всё летали на метле. 


3 Скоморох: 

Кто из вас, сейчас мы спросим, 
Дальше всех метлУ забросит? 


*Игра: "Забрось метлу подальше"*
Играют 10-12 детей (метла без древка). 


3 Скоморох: 

А теперь, прошу вниманья! 
Новое соревнованье! 
Кто захочет – стар и млад 
Перетягивать канат? 


*Игра: "Перетягивание каната"*
Играют старшие дети. Во второй раз играют малыши и скоморохи. 


2 Скоморох: 

Нынче вволю наигралась 
Наша чудо-детвора. 
Отдохнуть бы надо малость – 
Завтра снова со двора. 

«ЗАИГРЫШ » ЗАВЕРШЁН.

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Иннусик (06.02.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

*МАСЛЕНИЦА 
*

*ЛАКОМКА (среда), в зале. 
*

Взрослые: 2 Скомороха, Матушка Боярыня. 


1 Скоморох: 
Собирайся, народ! Весна красная идёт! 
Надо зимушку спровадить, дружно Масленицу сладить! 


2 Скоморох: 

До поста всего неделя, там уж нам не до веселья. 
Так что, пой, гуляй, пляши семь денёчков от души! 

*«А МЫ МАСЛЕНИЦУ ДОЖИДАЕМ!»* 


Звенят колокола и колокольчики. 


1 Скоморох: 

Матушка Боярыня идёт! 


2 скоморох: 

Встречайте Матушку Боярыню! 


Ведущий держит в руках рушник с караваем на подносе. 

Ведущий: 

Добро пожаловать, Матушка-Боярыня! С праздником! 
Отведайте хлеба-соли по русскому обычаю. 


Матушка Боярыня: 

Дорогие детушки! Дорогие гости! Грядёт Великий пост с … числа, … месяца. 
Сорок дней будет мясопуст, и увенчается он Великим праздником Пасхи, Светлым Христовым Воскресением. Ну а пока – Масленица семь дней, с понедельника по воскресенье. Сегодня мы её встретим, а в конце недели, как водится, проводим. Если народ позволит, я открою Масленицу – весёлый, потешный праздник. Дозволяете? 


Все: 

Дозволяем! 


Матушка Боярыня: 

Будем весну кликать, будем урожай прочить. На горке кататься – чтобы урожай был лучше, на качели – чтобы хлеба были выше неба. Гуляй, народ православный, весёлой тебе Масленицы! 


Скоморохи: 

Ура! 


Все: 

Ура!!! 


Ведущий передаёт чучело Масленицы скоморохам, которые ставятся в центре зала. 


*ХОРОВОД: «А МЫ МАСЛЕНИЦУ ВСТРЕЧАЛИ».* 

По окончании хоровода Масленицу ставят в угол зала. 


1 Скоморох: 

День сегодня заводной, весь наполненный игрой. 
День потех и угощенья, смеха, песен и веселья! 


2 Скоморох: 

Подходи, торопись, вместе с нами веселись! 
Срочно нужен богатырь бросить в небо пару гирь! 


Матушка Боярыня: 

Кто желает попытать, свою силу показать? 


Играют по возрастным группам. 


1 Скоморох: 

Новая для вас задачка – превратиться надо в тачку.
Позабавится народ – кто быстрее? Кто вперёд? 


2 команды (4 пары от команды). 


2 скоморох: 

Знаете ли вы, ребята, весёлые дошколята, 
Что колдуньи издревлЕ всё летали на метле! 


1 Скоморох: 

Кто из вас, сейчас мы спросим, 
Дальше всех метлу забросит? 


Играют 8-10 человек (метла без древка). 


2 Скоморох: 

А теперь, прошу вниманья! Новое соревнованье! 
Кто захочет – стар и млад перетягивать канат? 


Играют старшие и подготовительные группы. Во второй раз играют малыши и Скоморохи. 


1 Скоморох: 

Нынче Лакомка у нас! Угощенье – это раз! 
Объеденье – это два! Пляски прямо у стола. 


Взрослые вносят столы с угощениями, ставят их у центральной стены. 


2 Скоморох: 

Угощаемся блинами, заедаем пирогом! 
Мы ни крошки не оставим, посидевши за столом! 


Ведущий: 

Просим обратить вниманье – что за чудо на столах. 
Здесь уменье и старанье, и восторги на устах! 


Столы по одному ставят на середину зала, Матушка Боярыня и скоморохи рассматривают каждое блюдо, иногда спрашивают, из чего сделана выпечка. Выбирают самое эффектное и вкусное блюдо. Награждают победителей.


Матушка Боярыня: 


А теперь за угощенье приниматься нам пора. 
Вижу, кончилось терпенье, угощайся, детвора! 


1 Скоморох 

Мы на славу погуляем! Съедим всё, что можно съесть. 
Всех блинами угощаем. Лакомств на столах – не счесть! 


Всех присутствующих угощают блюдами со столов. 


ПРАЗДНИК ЗАВЕРШЁН.

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Иннусик (06.02.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

*МАСЛЕНИЦА* 


*(пятница), зал и улица. 
*

Взрослые: 2 Скомороха, Зима, Весна. 


1 Скоморох: 
Собирайся, народ! Весна красная идёт! 


2 скоморох: 

Нынче зимние морозы ослабели. 
Стало быть, надо зиму проводить. 


*ХОРОВОД: «СОЛНЫШКО». 
*

1 Скоморох: 

Весна, весна красная! Приди, весна, с радостью! 
Зима рученьки нам приморОзила! 
Все суставчики перезнОбила! 


2 Скоморох: 

Лютая зима! В мешке стужу несла, холод на зЕмлю трясла! 
И весь хлебушек поела. Ох, злодейка, надоела! 


Входит Зима. 

Зима: 

Это кто же меня здесь ругает? 


1 Скоморох: 

Братцы! Да это же сама студёная Зима! 


2 Скоморох: 

Ой, что будет, я не знаю, только больно она злая! 


Скоморохи бросаются в ноги Зиме. 


1 Скоморох: 

Не гневайся, матушка, только устали мы от тебя. 


2 скоморох: 

Надоело зябнуть и мёрзнуть. Пора хлебушек сеять. 


Зима: 

Это ещё успеется. Рановато мне уходить от вас. 


1 Скоморох: 

Матушка! Да взгляни на календарь! Число-то какое нынче! Март месяц наступил!


Зима: 

Мне календарь не указ! По календарю, может быть и весна. Неохота мне уходить на Север. Скучно там, желаю ещё погостить у вас. 


2 Скоморох: 

Скучно, не скучно, а уходить придётся. Кончилось твоё царство. Пора и честь знать. 


Зима: 

Ты что? Против всемогущей волшебницы Зимы идёшь? Ты не знаешь силу мою? Я речки льдом сковала, землю снегом засЫпала. 


Ведущий: 

Ну что ж здесь за невидаль! Каждый год такой круговорот. И в этом году капЕли придут! Ведь уже вместо снега дождик идёт, а не веришь – ребята тебе про это песенку споют. 


*«РАЗНОЦВЕТНАЯ ИГРА»  м Б. Савельева. 
* (в другие годы я выставляла другие номера: "Ниточка" и др.)

Зима: 

Чем же я плоха вдруг стала? Вы все радовались, когда снег поля укрыл. Говорили – чудо чудное! 


1 Скоморох: 

Всё ты правильно, матушка, говоришь. Радость была, но до поры до времени. Тепла теперь хотим, солнышка. Пора весне на порог ступать. 


Зима: 

Так я ещё не нагулялась! Не пришёл мой час! 


2 Скоморох: 

Пришёл, матушка, пришёл! Слышишь, бубенцы звенят? 


Под звон бубенцов и колокольчиков входит Весна. 


Весна: 

Я пришла к вам вместе с солнцем всем сказать: конец Зиме. 
Поглядите, за оконцем расцвели цветы в тепле! 


1 Скоморох: 

Ура! Ура! Весна пришла! 


2 Скоморох: 

Здравствуй, милая! Давно ждём тебя! 


Зима: 

Рановато радуетесь! 


Весна: 

Как, сестрица! Ты ещё здесь? Я-то думала, моя пора пришла, весенняя. 

Зима: 

Поторопилась ты, сестрица! Поспешила! Не резон мне так рано уступать право своё! 


Весна: 

Лучше уступи, сестрица. Люди меня ждут, солнышка весеннего желают. 


Зима: 

Уходи, сестрица, подобру-поздорову. Я снЕга на поля высыплю! 


Весна: 

А я его солнышком растоплю! 


Зима: 

Я ветры студёные напущу! 


Весна: 

А я их теплом согрею! 


Зима: 

А я сейчас всем руки заморожу! 


Зима подбегает по очереди к Весне, Скоморохам, воспитателям, детям: все прячут руки за спину. 


Весна: 

Ребята! Пусть Зима услышит, что не заморозила нам рук: давайте похлопаем! 


Дети хлопают в ладоши. 


Зима: 

А я сейчас всем ноги заморожу! 


Скоморохи: 

Прячьте ноги под стул! 


Зима пытается дотронуться до ног детей. 


Весна: 

Ребята! Потопаем ногами! 
(дети громко топают). 


Зима: 

Ой-ё-ё-ёй! Давайте проверим, спасла ли вас Весна от холода! Ну-ка, покажите, не замёрзли ли у вас пальцы? 


*АТТРАКЦИОН «МОТАЛЬЩИКИ» (2 раза). 
*

Весна: 

Видишь, сестрица, не замёрзли пальцы у детей. 


Зима: 

Проверим, не замёрзли ли у вас руки? 


*«АРМРЕСТЛИНГ» (4 раза). 
*

Зима: 

Пальцы не замёрзли, руки не замёрзли. А ноги? 


*АТТРАКЦИОН: «КТО КОГО». 
*

Зима: 

Что ж, сестрица моя Весна. Я прощаюсь с тобой и людьми добрыми до следующей зимы. Прощайте, россияне! Не поминайте меня лихом и простите (кланяется). 


Весна: 

Ну что ж, простим друг другу, забудем обиды и даруем друг другу своё прощение. 


Скоморохи шутливо просят друг у друга прощения, Зима обнимается с Весной. Ведущий предлагает детям простить друг друга и обняться. 


Зима прощается и уходит. 


1 Скоморох: 

Пошли Масленицу сжигать! 


2 Скоморох: 

Масленица-блиноеда! Масленица-жироеда! Масленица-обируха! Масленица-обмануха! Обманула, провела! До поста довела! 



Все одеваются и идут на спортивную площадку сжигать Масленицу. 

Все приговаривают слова: 

Масленица-блиноеда! Масленица-жироеда! Масленица-обируха! Масленица-обмануха! Обманула, провела! До поста довела! 


Совет по изготовлению Масленицы: 
Каркас – 2 сосновые тонкие реечки. Из ватмана или тонких бумажных обоев делается конус, который набивается скомканными газетами и бумажными обрезками. Низ конуса – юбка, узкая часть – горловина – к ней крепится скомканный бумажный шар-голова, на который надевается бумажный платок. Дети в группах вырезают из цветной бумаги всевозможные цветы и воспитатели украшают платье, платок, бумажные рукава этими цветами. Смотрится очень нарядно. Горит быстро!!! 

Совет Скоморохам: побольше дурачьтесь!

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Алена43 (20.01.2017), Иннусик (06.02.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

> Муза, какие атракционы и конкурсы проводила?


Один такой: 
кладётся 2 обруча, в них по цветку. Напротив своего обруча становится мальчик. Рядом ставится стул и на него садится девочка. Мальчикам дают палочку-лошадку. У меня, за неимением, были просто палочки. Начинали игру подготовишки, поэтому, объясняла им правила сразу по ходу развлечения. Мальчики должны прямым галопом доскакать на лошадке до цветка, лежащего в обруче, взять его, проскакать вокруг обруча, вернуться к девочке, слезть с боевого коня, сесть на колено и подарить цветок девочке. Девочка, получив цветок, быстро встаёт со стула и высоко поднимает руку с цветком вверх. Играли 3 раза - 6 мальчиков, 6 девочек.

Второй такой: 
двум мальчикам дала мячи и сказала, что они будут сейчас скакать на боевых конях по горам. Мяч надо зажать между колен и проскакать к обручу (обручи подвинула ближе, чем в предыдущем аттракционе), обогнуть его и вернуться на место. Играли 3 раза - 6 человек. 

Третий такой: 
две команды детей - участвовали все присутствующие - берут впередистоящего за пояс и движутся за ведущим (ставила воспитателей, т.к. в конце паровозиков стояли дети младшего возраста и надо было регулировать ширину шага, подстраиваясь под малышей) , петляя между 4 кеглями - у каждой команды свои кегли. В конце, чтобы не сталкивались паровозики, каждый возвращался на место по краю ковра по длине зала. 
Этот аттракцион перерастал в следующий танец по показу: 
дети, как стояли двумя паровозиками, сели на ковёр друг за другом, ноги по обе стороны впередисидящего, взялись опять за талию ребёнка, находящегося впереди, и выполняли движения по показу воспитателей. Движения я умудрялась воспитателям не только назвать, но и не отрываясь от инструмента, ещё и показать. Сначала надували паруса, потом вперёд-назад плыли, потом начался шторм и мы работали вёслами - то вправо, то влево наклонялись. В конце, сказала, что наш боевой парусник встречают лодки, пересаживаемся в них. И ещё покачались в лодках (перетягивали друг друга). 
Ну вот как-то так провела. Начало и концовка из Картушиной. Самое начало - дети маршировали, я пела, немного изменив слова, чтобы дети смогли на припев двигаться и повторять. Потом, после упражнений физподготовки из Картушиной, я играла и пела "Бравые солдаты", а дети организованно под музыку и незнакомую песню (был интерес слушать - а о чём там поёт Муза Эдуардовна?) рассаживались на стульчики. 
Хватит? Или ещё написать?

----------

Иннусик (06.02.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

> Жду, Музочка, спасибо!


Наташа! Я брала только то, что можно было интересно обыграть, упражнения немного переделывала, опять же для того, чтобы было динамичней, понятней и интересней: *1*.; *2*.; *3.*; *4*.; *5.* (чтобы поорали и разрядились); *6.*; *9*. (переделала движения); *11.* Закончила *12.* Кроме этого и того, о чём написала раньше, брала "Лётчики, следите за погодой". Может, ещё что, сейчас и не вспомню. 
[IMG]http://*********org/1351362m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1331906m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1326786m.jpg[/IMG] 
[IMG]http://*********org/1374917m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1352389m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1345221m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/1337029m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1319621m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Nich Tanya (05.02.2017), Дзюбкина (11.11.2016), Иннусик (06.02.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

Танец "слепила" за день перед выпускным. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_M2JR...layer_embedded

----------

galy-a (05.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), moderm (03.01.2017), Елена-ЕВН (19.01.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

*Королева красоты.* 
Темп замедлен. Хорошо, если песню будет петь вживую один человек, заранее подготовленный воспитатель или родитель. Подпевать могут все зрители (раздать им листочки с текстом). Так как родители будут увлечены танцем, 

*1 фигура.* 
Девочки врассыпную (в шахматном порядке) продвигаются вперёд: 
1 шаг правой ногой: 
*а).*
Согнутой в колене ногой шаг вперёд на носок или на пальцы, одновременно согнутая в локте рука (пальцы собраны в кулачок) впереди возле правого плеча (не сбоку, а перед плечом впереди). В момент чёткого соприкосновения ногой об пол, рука также подчёркивает – акцентирует – движение: как бы ударяется в невидимую стену и возвращается назад (попросту говоря, делаем тук в дверь). Корпус тянется к руке, таким образом, получается совсем незаметный наклон корпусом вперёд в сторону. 
*б).* Опустить пятку на пол, рука также акцентирует это движение. 
2 шаг левой ногой: 
Аналогичные движения. 

Мальчики начинают движение немного позже девочек. 

*2 фигура.* 
 Девочки, дойдя до переднего края зала, становятся на свои места: 
*а).* 
(на слова: «блестят обложками журналы») 
Делают шаг правой ногой вправо (левая нога остаётся на носке), всматриваются вдаль, как бы, ища кого-то. Затем, повторяют всё левой ногой  в левую сторону. 
*б).* 
(на слова: «ты в журналах увидала») 
Стоят анфас, смотрят на зрителей и удивлённо пожимают плечами и начинают делать твистовое движение: приседают, водя сведёнными коленками вправо влево и помогая при этом руками: поочерёдно сгибая и распрямляя опущенные вниз руки в локтях (классика). 

*3 фигура.*
(на слова: «а я одной тобой любуюсь») 
Мальчики прикасаются к плечу своей девочки и становятся рядом с ней. Девочка поворачивается лицом к мальчику – пары стоят в профиль к зрителям. Дети изображают радость, имитируют хлопок правыми руками – ладошки взлетают вверх (не выше уровня лица) и начинают выполнять твистовое движение, стоя лицом друг к другу и боком (в профиль) к родителям. 

*4 фигура.* 
*а).* 
(на слова: «и я иду к тебе навстречу»)  
Девочки и мальчики двигаются шагом из 1 фигуры друг другу навстречу, проходят мимо друг друга, встречаясь правыми плечами, и точно так же, не поворачиваясь, спиной возвращаются на свои места, уже встречаясь левыми плечами (фигура кадрили). 
*б).* 
(на слова: «как единственной на свете»)  
Основное твистовое движение, лицом друг к другу. 

*5 фигура.* 
*а).* 
(на слова: «с тобою связан навеки я»)  
Дети, стоя на месте, делают движение 1 фигуры правой ногой и правой рукой (без шага, опуская и поднимая пятку и работая рукой). 
*б).* 
(на слова: « ты жизнь и счастье, любовь моя») 
Дети выполняют аналогичное движение с левой ноги и левой рукой. 

*6 фигура.* 
*а).* 
(на слова: «красавиц видел я немало») 
Пятку правой ноги,  стоящей на пальцах  на носке, поворачивать в разные стороны (растирать окурок). 
*б).* 
(на слова: «и даже сам я не заметил») 
Движение выполняется левой ногой. 

*7 фигура.* 
(проигрыш)
*а).* 
На 1 ч. проигрыша  – основное твистовое движение, лицом друг к другу. 
*б).* 
На 2 ч. проигрыша – основное твистовое движение, повернувшись лицом к зрителям. 

*8 фигура* 
*а).* 
(на слова: «с тобою связан навеки я») 
Все дети поворачиваются вправо (боком к зрителям), мальчики кладут правую руку девочке на правое плечо, левой ногой и левой рукой дети (чуть наклонившись к зрителям) выполняют движение 5 фигуры. 
*б).* 
(на слова: «ты жизнь и счастье, любовь моя») 
Дети повторяют движение с правой ноги, повернувшись влево (опять стоят боком к родителям). Девочки кладут левую руку  мальчику на левое плечо. 

*9 фигура.* 
*а).* 
(на слова: «по переулку бродит лето»)
Стоя лицом к родителям, дети правой ногой выполняют движение 6 фигуры. 
*б).* 
(на слова: «в потоке солнечного света») 
Выполняется движение 6 фигуры с левой ноги. 

*10 фигура.* 
*а).* 
(на слова: «а я иду к тебе навстречу») 
Дети поворачиваются вправо (боком к родителям), соединяют пары в одну колонну (получается 3-4 колонны в зависимости оттого, сколько у вас линий в шахматном порядке),кладут правую руку впередистоящему на плечо, левой ногой и левой рукой (чуть наклонившись к зрителям) выполняют движение 5 фигуры. 
*б).* 
(на слова: «как единственной на свете») 
Дети повторяют движение с другой ноги, повернувшись влево (боком к родителям) и положив левую руку впередистоящему на плечо. 
*в).* 
(на повтор слов: «как единственной на свете») 
Дети делают основное твистовое движение, повернувшись лицом к зрителям. 
*г).* 
(на последующий повтор слов: «как единственной на свете») 
Дети спиной, выполняя шаг из 1 фигуры, отходят назад. 
*д).* 
(на последнее слово: «кра-со-ты») 
Делают 3 хлопка над головой. 
Вариант: делают шаг назад правой ногой и одновременно хлопок у правого уха, затем, шаг левой ногой назад и хлопок у левого уха. И последний, третий шаг правой ногой назад и хлопок у правого уха. 
*е).* 
(на заключительные аккорды) 
Дети хлопают в ладоши, машут рукой или двумя ругами и посылают воздушный поцелуй родителям.

----------


## МУЗОК

Может быть, этого ещё не было? 

Оздоровительно-развивающая программа с целью, задачами, перспективным планом работы и расписанным по месяцам ходом занятий с занимательной разминкой, весёлым треннингом, танцевальной гимнастикой, подвижными играми: 

http://festival.1september.ru/articles/561867/

----------

нутя (31.10.2016), окси 777 (15.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lateY...layer_embedded

----------

galy-a (05.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmD3P...layer_embedded

----------

galy-a (05.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), надежда владимировна (05.04.2016), Стеша (23.03.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hzis...layer_embedded

----------

galy-a (05.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45ZFw...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kfhws...layer_embedded

----------

galy-a (05.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxGex...layer_embedded

----------

galy-a (05.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8G54_...layer_embedded

----------

galy-a (05.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqiI_...layer_embedded

----------

galy-a (05.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWOeu...layer_embedded

----------

galy-a (05.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIFyj...layer_embedded

----------

galy-a (05.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8nCk...layer_embedded

----------

galy-a (05.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kZA2...layer_embedded





> Музочка, рада ,что ты наконец-то появилась и решилась открыть свою авторскую темку. Я точно знаю,что у тебя все получится!Удачи тебе!





> Музочка, поздравляю тебя с открытием своего уголка в нашем уютном доме!





> Музочка, поздравляю с открытием такой чудесной темки! Творческих тебе успехов!





> Дорогая Музочка! Поздравляю от всего сердца с открытием темки!!! Удачных творческих задумок и находок тебе!!!!!





> МУЗОЧКА, поздравляю тебя с новой темкой. Вдохновения и творчества в работе!!!!





> Дорогая Музочка! Поздравляю с открытием своей темы. Чтобы ещё больше было новых и интересных идей!





> Музочка, прими и мои поздравления! Пусть темка растет, прибавляется новыми чудесными танцами!!!


*Дорогие коллеги, вы мои настоящие и верные друзья!
*
 

* Рада, что иду с вами рядом и могу не только попросить у вас помощи, но и предложить свою! СПАСИБО!*

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-nrX...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzUl7...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDgw8...layer_embedded

----------

galy-a (05.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Lenylya (14.05.2016), moderm (11.04.2016), Tania-112a (12.04.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (15.04.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhoVT...layer_embedded

----------

galy-a (05.01.2016), moderm (11.04.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6uz-...layer_embedded

----------

alla-mus (15.05.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), moderm (11.04.2016), Ирина-Ирен (12.03.2016), Стеша (23.03.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnX-b...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Ирина-Ирен (12.03.2016), Стеша (23.03.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

*Бибикагонки или Молния МакКуин и Тачки в Ростове-на-Дону!* 

Развлечение без подготовки  

*Авторский сценарий:* 

[img]http://*********ru/7035733m.png[/img]


Накануне развлечения, детей просят принести любимую машину из дома для участия в автогонках.
Дети выстраиваются друг за другом и входят в зал со своими машинами, или машинами, взятыми в группах. Двигаясь против часовой стрелки, образуют круг и останавливаются. Садятся на ковёр, подогнув ноги назад под себя.

Муз.рук.: 
Ребята, какие красивые машины вы принесли из дома! А какие они разные! Давайте покажем вашу любимую игрушку всем! А сделаем мы это так: заводим мотор, сами будем сидеть, а машина едет к соседу! Поехали! 

* «Знакомство» трек № 1*
Ребята, передвигайте машины по кругу! (воспитатели помогают детям передвигать машины по кругу против часовой стрелки) 
* «Знакомство. Продолжение» трек № 2*
Дети передвигают машины к соседу справа до тех пор, пока к ним не вернётся их игрушка. 

Муз.рук.: 
А сейчас, поиграем со своей машиной. Смотрите, как я поворачиваю ловко, могу по кругу ездить, а могу и задний ход дать! 

* «Играем сидя» трек № 3* 

Муз.рук.: 
Ну, что, хорошо разогрели моторы?...  Садитесь удобно, прямые ноги вытяните в круг, немного их разведите в стороны, а машину поставьте впереди себя, поближе к центру. Наш праздник называется Бибикагонки и, мы с вами отправляемся на соревнования! 

*Танец, сидя на полу: «Автобус» трек № 4* 
*по показу или танец разучен в течение года (сидят в круг лицом) 
*
Муз.рук.: 
Приехали! Каждый автомобиль, участник гонки, вместе со своим водителем, занимает свободный гараж. 

Дети садятся на стульчики. 

Муз.рук.: 
Прежде чем начать гонки, Давайте разделим все машины на классы! Какие есть автомобили? … … …. … … … Правильно! Есть лёгкие гоночные машины, есть тягачи, есть тяжеловозы и есть машины, в которых можно передвигаться по городу каждый день. 

*Звучит песня из мультфильма «Тачки» трек № 5 
*
Муз.рук.: 
Какая знакомая музыка! Да это же песня из мультфильма «Тачки»! Кто же главный герой в «Тачках»? … …. Правильно! И не зря наш праздник называется Бибикагонки или Молния  МакКуин и Тачки! Потому что сегодня они приезжают к нам! 

*Звучат треки №№ 6, 7* 

Муз.рук.: 
Кто же так быстро мчится, только ветер свистит!? … Правильно, ребята, конечно, это Молния МакКуин! А вот и он сам! 

Детям показывают картинку, формат А4,  (в файле, чтобы удобнее было прикрепить к натянутой поперёк зала ленте или к стене) с изображением МакКуина 

Муз.рук.: 
Молния МакКуин – настоящая гоночная машина. Молния полностью оправдывает своё имя – он летит по трассе, как молния, а иногда даже быстрее. Год назад он был одним из лидеров Кубка Большого Поршня, и в этом сезоне он опять стал чемпионом! Больше всего на свете МакКуин обожает гонки, и поэтому он здесь, у нас на Бибикагонках! Ура! 

Воспитатели крепят изображение, а муз.рук. продолжает праздник 

Муз.рук.: 
МакКуин предлагает вам принять участие в гонках с трамплина. 

*Аттракцион: «Трамплин» трек № 8* 
Ставятся 4 трамплина – скамейки по наклонной, желательно широкие, для участия машин любого размера. Внизу трамплинов подставляются строительные бруски для того, чтобы автомобиль продолжил своё движение. Детям показывают, как они будут пускать машину после слова «Старт!» Вызывают 4 детей со спортивными большими машинами, во 2-ой раз – с маленькими, в 3-ий раз, с грузовиками, в 4-ый раз, с транспортом среднего размера. Включается музыка, муз.рук. говорит: «Старт!» и дети пускают автомобиль вниз. Имя победителя встречают аплодисментами. 

Муз.рук.: 
Хорошие гонки с трамплина предложил нам Молния МакКуин! Но по улицам городка он не гоняет, а соблюдает правила дорожного движения. И Молния предлагает вам, пока автомобили отдыхают, принять участие в игре «Перекрёсток». 

*Игра: «Перекрёсток» трек № 9* 
Гимнастическими палками или лентами, канатиками, а ещё лучше, строительными прямоугольниками (из конструктора) выкладываем широкий перекрёсток. Показываем детям, что вперёд к зрителям, автомобили едут со стороны окна, а назад возвращаются со стороны стены возле ф-но. 10-ти мальчикам дают по рулю, или большие кольца от пирамид или колечки от игры в серсо. 12-ти девочкам дают: коляски с куклами (2), кукол (4), домашних животных – у меня были 2 котёнка, 2 щенка, кролик и белая крыса(6). Движение начинают автомобили, воспитатели помогают детям ездить по правой полосе, вовремя останавливаться перед тротуаром со сменой музыки и пропускать пешеходов. 

Муз.рук: 
МакКуину приходится много путешествовать, чтобы попадать на гонки. Давайте вместе с ним отправимся на поезде для участия в следующем этапе Бибикагонок. 

*Ритмо-танец: «Песенка друзей» трек № 10* 
по показу или танец разучен в течение года (двигаются по кругу) 

Дети садятся. 

*Звучат треки №№ 11, 12, 13* 

Муз.рук.: 
Ну вот, опять появился гость! Кто же это? … Конечно, это Метр! Вот как музыка подсказала нам, кто появился на празднике! 

Детям показывают картинку, формат А4,  (в файле, чтобы удобнее было прикрепить к натянутой поперёк зала ленте или к стене) с изображением Тягача Метра 

Муз.рук.: 
Тягач Метр – коренной житель Радиатор-Спрингс и местная знаменитость. Ещё бы – ведь он «лучший в мире ездок задком»! Метр очень любит свою работу и всегда найдёт, чем заняться. Например, ночью он отправляется «шугать тракторов». И если Метр как следует, стукнет вас по бамперу, значит, он проявляет к вам уважение и считает вас настоящим другом. 

Воспитатели крепят изображение, а муз.рук. продолжает праздник 

Муз.рук.: 
Тягач Метр подготовил для вас гонки по супертрассе. 

*Аттракцион: «Гонки по супертрассе» трек № 14* 
Расставляются препятствия, арки, башенки – строятся 2 одинаковые трассы из имеющихся материалов. Играют 2 ребёнка. Аттракцион повторить 2-3 раза. 

Муз.рук.: 
Так как Метр имеет озорной характер, он приготовил для нас весёлую игру «Воробушки и автомобиль». 

*Игра: «Воробушки и автомобиль» трек № 15* 
«Воробушки» - 12 детей летают по залу. На 2 ч. музыки, они присаживаются на корточки, на кружочки на ковре, а «Автомобили» - 10 детей, ездят между ними. 

Муз.рук.: 
И конечно же, ребята, Метр приглашает вас повеселиться! 

*Танец: «Если тянет веселиться» трек № 16* 
по показу (стоят лицом к музыкальному руководителю) 

*Звучат треки №№ 17, 18, 19* 

Муз.рук.: 
Внимание! Появился новый гость! Кто же это?! … Правильно, это Мак! 

Детям показывают картинку, формат А4,  (в файле, чтобы удобнее было прикрепить к натянутой поперёк зала ленте или к стене) с изображением Мака 

Муз.рук.: 
Мак – грузовик Супер Лайнера Макинтоша. В мчащемся мире, Мак – единственный истинный друг МакКуина. Он стал в Лос-Анджелесе механиком Молнии. Преданный член Ржавейки, Мак тянет трейлер МакКуина к победе! И Молния в очередной раз победил! 

Воспитатели крепят изображение, а муз.рук. продолжает праздник 

Муз.рук.: 
Мак появился здесь не с пустыми руками. Он привёз соревнования для грузовиков-тяжеловозов. 

*Аттракцион: «Перевези груз» трек № 20* 
2 ребёнка с грузовиками становятся у края ковра, на противоположном краю ковра напротив каждого из них лежит пластмассовый кубик 10x10см. По команде, дети ведут вперёд грузовик, кладут в него кубик, и возвращаются на старт. Повторить аттракцион с другими детьми 1-2 раза. 

Муз.рук.: 
Ребята! Мак предлагает вам поработать маленькими грузовиками-самосвалами и показать свою сноровку. 

*Аттракцион: «Загрузи машину» трек № 21* 
У края ковра ставятся 2 самые большие машины. 2 команды по 5 детей каждая, стоят за ними. Напротив них высыпаются пластмассовые мячи. Дети по одному бегут к мячам, берут только один, возвращаются назад и бросают мяч в кузов машины. Затем, бегут дети, стоящие вторыми, потом – третьими, четвёртыми, пятыми. Игра продолжается, опять начинают бежать первые. И так, до того времени, пока не закончится музыка или вы её не остановите. Воспитатели следят за очерёдностью, помогают прибежавшим детям стать в конец колонны, а стоящему впереди колонны ребёнку, начать движение. 

Муз.рук.: 
Мак приглашает вас на игру. 

*Игра: «Пешеходы и грузовики» трек № 22* 
10-12 детям дают игрушки, они – пешеходы, 10 детям дают рули, они – грузовики. На 1 ч. м. гуляют по всему ковру пешеходы, на 2 ч. дети-пешеходы останавливаются, а дети-грузовики ездят между ними. 

*Звучит трек № 23* 

Муз.рук.: 
И вновь, появляются долгожданные гости! Да это не одна машина, слышите? Кто же на всех гонках с участием МакКуина всегда вдвоём?! Кто обожает гонщика Молнию? … Ну конечно, это Мия и Тия!

Детям показывают картинку, формат А4,  (в файле, чтобы удобнее было прикрепить к натянутой поперёк зала ленте или к стене) с изображением Мии и Тии 

Муз.рук.: 
Вы не представляете как Тии надоело говорить, что она не Мия, а Мии, что она не Тия! Но ради Молнии они готовы на многое. Они самые преданные его поклонницы, всегда следуют за МакКуином из города в город. 

Воспитатели крепят изображение, а муз.рук. продолжает праздник 

Муз.рук.: 
Мия и Тия приглашают всех присоединиться к ним и последовать автостопом за Молнией. 

*Танец: «Автостоп» трек № 24* 
по показу (стоят лицом к музыкальному руководителю) 

Муз.рук.: 
Мия и Тия очень любят бывать на концертах. И они, конечно же, не могли пропустить выступление наших юных музыкантов.  

*Песня: «Солнечный зайчик» трек № 25* 
Поёт солистка в сопровождении ансамбля металлофонов и синтезатора. 

Муз.рук.: 
Мия и Тия всегда вместе. У них есть любимый танец, который они танцуют, стоя в паре. 

*Танец: «У меня, у тебя» трек № 26* 
по показу или танец разучен в течение года (дети в парах стоят так, чтобы видеть музыкального руководителя) 

*Звучит трек № 27* 

Муз.рук.: 
Наши Бибикагонки подошли к концу. МакКуин и вся команда Тачек награждают вас, ребята, моделями машин! 

*Под музыку трека № 27 детям раздают машинки* 

Муз.рук.: 
Все участники Бибикагонок приглашаются совершить круг почёта! 

*Круг почёта трек № 28* 

Дети идут по кругу и выходят из зала 

Ссылка на музыку: 

http://narod.ru/disk/17826383001/%D0...D0%B8.rar.html 

Атрибуты: 
Машины по количесву детей. 
Картинки. 
Скамейки, бруски из строительного конструктора  - 4 штуки под скамейки, 2 - для её продолжения. 
Рули, коляски, куклы, игрушки, гимнастические палки. 
Кегли, дуги, арки. 
Строительный материал. 
Мячи, 2 грузовика с большим кузовом. 
Металлофоны, синтезатор, микрофон, подставки. 
Призы.


Забыла про ссылки на картинки! Я сделала по ширине листа формата А4, на фотобумаге. 

http://altado.ru/d/100361/d/11_37.jpg 

http://www.fotodryg.ru/clipart/1/1/10.png 

http://multik-tachki.ru/images/stori....ru_01_img.jpg 


http://multik-tachki.ru/images/stori....ru_01_img.jpg

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), lenik (11.04.2016), SeverynkaIrina (16.05.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

*Огромное спасибо всем, кто помог мне в составлении этого сценария и чьи стихи, фонограммы, а также задумки, я использовала!* 

Сценарий составлен на 8 выпускников 6-7 лет и 18 детей 5-5,5 лет 

*ОТПРАВЛЯЕМ В ШКОЛУ ВАС И ЖЕЛАЕМ: «В ДОБРЫЙ ЧАС!»* 

*ст.-подг. группа* 
*г. Ростов-на-Дону 
2011 г.* 

В зал заходят воспитатели 

1 воспитатель: 
Ну, вот и всё. Пришёл тот день, который так все ждали.
И соткан он из радости, но с примесью печали. 
Её, печаль, сегодня здесь никто и не скрывает – 
Ведь время расставанья неизбежно наступает
С тем домом, в котором детей ваших очень любили, 
С кем в радости-горе ребята здесь рядышком были. 

2 воспитатель: 
И вспомнят они, повзрослев, через годы, 
Как шли в детский садик в любую погоду, 
Как верили в сказку, дружили, мечтали 
И как незаметно вдруг взрослыми стали. 

1 воспитатель: 
Сегодня, последняя встреча здесь, в зале, 
Ребята с утра уж гостей поджидали. 

2 воспитатель: 
Не терпится детям порадовать вас, 
А мы вам хотим пожелать: «В добрый час!» 

Воспитатели выходят из зала. 

*Вход: «Детский сад, не грусти!»  С.Солнцевой* 
 На вступление забегают с шарами 8 детей ст. возраста  и танцуют, в конце вступления выстраиваются двумя полукругами. На слова 1 куплета, в зал заходят 8 детей (4 девочки, 4 мальчика) ст. возраста. Они держат за руку детей ясельной группы – мальчики – девочек, а девочки – мальчиков.   Дети выстраиваются шеренгой вдоль левой и правой боковых стен. На припев, парами заходят выпускники. За ними входят воспитатели и останавливаются у центральной стены. Далее, идёт перестроение.
Выпускники поворачиваются лицом в центр, хлопают, воспитатели проходят между детьми и останавливаются с двух сторон возле первых стульчиков. 
На последние звуки музыки, дети немного опускают голову и остаются стоять в шахматном порядке 

*Выпускники:* 
*1.* 
Ну, вот и всё… Нам надо расставаться… 
*2.* 
Ну, вот и всё… Нам плакать, иль смеяться?.. 
*3.* 
Беспечно в детский сад ходили с вами…  
*4.* 
Поймём мы это позже, лишь с годами… 
*5.* 
Наш детский сад, всегда родным ты будешь…
*6.* 
И нас, мы знаем, тоже не забудешь… 
*7.* 
Сюда сердцами будем мы тянуться… 
*8.* 
Ах, если б снова маленьким проснуться… 

*Танец: «Детская дружба» м. Жабко*
На вступление, дети-выпускники подходят к малышам и берут их за левую руку:  мальчики – девочек,  девочки –  мальчиков. Дети ст. возраста идут и садятся на свои места. После 2 куплета выпускники усаживают малышей на свои места, а сами продолжают танец, став парами – девочка с мальчиком. На заключительные такты музыки, дети с шарами встают и отдают их выпускникам: мальчики – девочкам, а девочки – мальчикам. 
Дети садятся на стульчики, малыши выходят на середину зала 

*Малыши:
1.* 
Такими же вот крошками 
Вы в детский сад пришли. 
Учились топать ножками, 
Сейчас вы подросли! 
*2.* 
Мы пришли к вам попрощаться, 
Очень жалко расставаться! 
Поздравляем, дети, вас 
С поступленьем в первый класс! 
*3.* 
Просим, нас не забывайте 
И подарки принимайте! 
(дарят подарки)

2 выпускника выходят к малышам, берут подарки и становятся сзади них 

*Выпускники: 
1.* 
Вам спасибо, малыши, 
Рады вам мы от души. 
*2.* 
Вы немного подрастите, 
В школу тоже приходите! 
Как научитесь читать – 
Будем в школе всех вас ждать. 

*Звучит песня "Детская дружба".* Выпускники подходят к малышам и дарят им шары: девочки – мальчикам, мальчики – девочкам. Малыши стоят в центре зала стайкой и машут выпускникам рукой. Под музыку уходят.
На середину зала выходят выпускники и становятся в шеренгу, лицом к зрителям. Музыку выключить. 

*Перекличка:* 
*реб:*  
Вот мы и выросли и нас 
Ждёт в жизни самый первый класс. 
*реб: 	* 
А помните, пять лет назад 
Как мы ходили в детский сад? 
*реб: 	* 
Да что ты! Не ходили – 
В колясках нас возили. 
*реб:*  
На ручках часто мы сидели. 
Ногами топать не хотели. 
*реб:*  
Я, помню, плакал каждый день. 
Всё маму ждал, в окно глядел. 
*реб: 	* 
А Славик с соскою ходил! 
*реб:*  
Егорка памперсы носил! 
*реб:*  
Да, все мы были хороши! 
Ну что с нас взять? Ведь малыши. 
*реб:* 
А я такое вытворял – 
В обед над супом засыпал! 
*реб:*  
Бывало, плохо кушал я. 
Кормили с ложечки меня. 
*реб: 	* 
Спасал слюнявчик нас от каши, 
От чая, супа, простокваши. 
*реб:*  
А если мы не спали, 
На ручках нас качали. 
*реб: 	* 
Послушав, баюшки-баю, 
Мы глазки закрывали. 
*реб:*  
А, помните, я из песка 
Большие строил города? 
*реб:* 
Кирюша, ну не надо! 
Мы все куличики пекли. 
Не очень гладко, как могли. 
*реб:*  
Любили мы песком кидаться! 
*реб:*  
Любил наш  Славик целоваться! 
*реб:* 
Такими были шалунами! 
Дрались руками и ногами! 
*реб:*  
А кое-кто, даже зубами!  
*реб:*  
Всё это в прошлом, а сейчас 
Нас провожают в первый класс! 

*Песня: «Здравствуй, школа» м. Насауленко*

Все дети-выпускники, кроме одного ребёнка, садятся. В это время детям, участникам сценки надевают бейсболки и маски. К выпускнику подходит реб. ст. гр. (без шапочки)

*Реб. ст.гр.:* 
Вот уже в который раз, 
Я спрошу сейчас у вас: 
Ну, скажите, разве нас 
Взять нельзя с собою в класс? 

*Выпускник:* 
Рано в школу вам пока, 
Оставайтесь здесь, друзья! 

*Реб. ст.гр.:* 
Что же, раз мы остаёмся, 
Значит, делом все займёмся 
И построим сами дом.
Школой дом тот назовём! (надеть маску)

*Сценка: «Школа-Теремок»* 

*№ 01 Вступление («Переполох»)* 
Дети строят школу… 

*№ 2 Хор* («Наш сосед»): 
Стоит в поле теремок, теремок, теремок, 
Он не низок, не высок, не высок, не высок. 
Теремочек не простой, 
Он красивый, вот такой! 
Это – школа для ребят, 
Для ребят и для зверят. 
Пап-пап…

*1 Строитель:* 
Муха к теремку летит, 
Подлетает, и стучит. 

*№ 3 Муха* («Комарово»): 
Муси-муси, пуси-пуси, теремочек, дверь открой! 
Я хочу учиться в школе, школа-школа, дверь открой! 
Я как бабочка летала и жила я без проблем. 
А теперь пора настала в школе нам учиться всем! 
Школа, школа! Дверь открой! 
Я хочу дружить с тобой! 
Школа, школа! Дверь открой! 
Я хочу дружить с тобой! 

*1 Строитель* (показывает на Муху): 
Залетела в Теремок, 
Муха ждёт теперь звонок. 

*2 Строитель:* 
Тут Комарик прилетел 
И учиться захотел. 

*Комарик:* 
Вот так школа-теремок! 
Может быть, уже урок? 

*Муха:* 
Нет, Комарик, проходи, 
Вот на парту погляди, 
На доску глянь, и на класс, 
Здесь всему научат нас ! 

*Комарик:* 
В школе я хочу учиться! 
Это в жизни пригодится! 

*№ 4 Комарик* («Круто ты попал»): 
Знать хочу я всё на свете, и читать по Букварю, 
Воплотить хочу скорее в свою жизнь мечту свою, 
Но без школы, без ученья ничего мне не видать, 
А мечта моя такая: Я хочу артистом стать! 
(движения)
(говорит «И скажут мне тогда…») 
Круто ты попал на ТV, Ты звезда, 
Ты звезда, давай народ удиви… 

*2 Строитель:* 
Наш Комарик песню спел
 И за парту с Мухой сел 

*3 Строитель:* 
Не прошло и полминутки, 
Мышка прибежала, 
И, конечно, в класс она 
Сразу постучала. 

*Мышка:* 
Неужели я успела? 
Так учиться я хотела, 
Что сегодня рано встала, 
В школу утром не проспала! 
Так бежала, торопилась, 
Что чуть в лужу не свалилась! 

*№ 5 Мышка* («Танец на барабане»): 
К теремочку шла, торопилась я. 
Поскользнулась вдруг, задрожала вся! 
И машины гудят! Но, ни шагу назад, 
Никогда не поверну назад! 
В школе ждут меня новые друзья. 
Значит, трусить мне, ну никак нельзя. 
По пути, на ходу,  песню звонко пою, 
Смело в школу с радостью вперёд иду! 

*Мышка* (протягивая Комарику руку): 
Познакомимся? Я – Мышка, 
И уже я не малышка. 
Поступаю я сейчас 
В долгожданный первый класс! 

*3 Строитель:* 
Вот за парту села Мышка, 
У неё тетрадка, книжка. 
Все услышали шаги. 

*Муха:* 
Мышка, кто там? Посмотри! 

*Мышка:* 
Ой, Лягушка! 
Ой, квакушка! 
Будешь ты моя подружка! 

*№ 6 Лягушка* («Чёрный кот»): 
В школу, в школу, я очень хочу! 
В школе знания я получу. 
Буду в школе учиться на «пять», 
Вырасту – буду в космос летать. 
Говорю: я на Луну, 
На Венеру и на Марс я полечу! 
Всё сумею, всё смогу – 
На Венеру и на Марс я полечу! 

*Лягушка:* 
Это здесь меня научат 
Прибавлять и умножать? 
Я мечтаю после школы 
Путешественницей стать! 
И поэтому, учиться 
Буду я всегда на «пять»! 

*4 Строитель:* 
Села с Мышкою Лягушка, 
Стала ей она подружка. 

*5 Строитель:* 
В школу Зайка прибежал. 
В дверь тихонько постучал. 

*Зайчик:* 
Здравствуйте, а вот и я! 
Зайчиком зовут меня. 

*№ 7 Зайчик* («Песенка про медведей»): 
Я неучёный зайчик, даже не ученик. 
В школе хочу учиться. Ик!.. Ик!.. Ик!.. 
Громко от страха икаю. Очень боюсь всего! 
Я ничего не знаю. В школу пришёл всё равно! 
Ла, ла-ла-ла-ла, ла-ла… Школа – ты моя мечта! 

*5 Строитель:* 
Зайчик к парте поскакал, 
Робко сел и всем сказал: 

*Зайчик:* 
Ну когда ж уже урок?! 
Не звенит ещё звонок. 
Слышу, кто-то там идёт, 
Песню звонкую поёт. 

*6 Строитель:* 
А идёт ещё учиться 
В школу рыжая Лисица – 
Развесёлая певица. 

*Лисичка:* 
Ну-ка, кто же тут у нас? (оглядывает класс) 
Кто предложит сесть за парту, 
Чаю Лисоньке нальёт, 
Даст конфетку, шоколадку 
И портфель мой понесёт? 

*Зайчик:* 
Как тебя зовут, сестрица? 

*Лисичка:* 
Просто Рыжая Лисица! 

*№ 8 Лисичка* («Танго»):  
Посади ты, Заинька, меня рядом с собой, 
Будешь ты носить всегда портфель тяжёлый мой! 
Не болтаю на уроках, не кричу. 
И тебе я помогу.
Но, конечно, если только будешь ты со мной, 
Всем скажу, что ты герой и умный ты такой! 
Всем скажу я, Зайчик, что ты мой герой. 
Если будешь ты со мной. 
(танцуют танго с Зайчиком) 

*6 Строитель:* 
И Лисичка с Зайкой села, 
Ждать звоночек между делом. 

*7 Строитель:* 
Но звоночек не звенит, 
Только кто-то очень быстро 
В класс торопится-бежит. 

*Волк:* 
Вроде бы не опоздал. 
Но туда ли я попал? 
Я спрошу, наверно, вас: 
Это школа? Первый класс? 

*Зайчик:* 
Да, пришли Вы в первый класс. 
Как зовут, скажите, Вас? 
(протягивает Волку руку) 

*№ 9 Волк* («В траве сидел кузнечик»):  
Я серенький волчишка, 
Ты беленький зайчишка. 
Там рыжая лисичка, 
Хитрющая сестричка. 
Как много зверей, 
Как много друзей, 
Запомнить бы всех, скорей! 
Как много зверей, 
Как много друзей, 
Запомнить бы всех, скорей! 

Зелёную лягушку 
Зовут друзья квакушкой, 
Лягушкину подружку
Зовут мышкой-норушкой. 
Как много зверей, 
Как много друзей, 
Запомнить бы всех, скорей! 
Как много зверей, 
Как много друзей, 
Запомнить бы всех, скорей! 

*Волк:* 
Запомнить непросто, но всё впереди! 
Жди, школа, иду я! … Ну погоди! 
Хочу я всё знать, чтобы грамотным быть. 
Пустите учиться, не то буду выть! 

Зверята показывают Волку парту, усаживают его, не давая ему открыть рот, чтобы он не выл. 

*7 Строитель:* 
Зазвенит сейчас звонок, 
И начнётся наш урок. 
И войдёт сюда сейчас 
К нам учитель в первый класс. 

*8 Строитель:* 
Все в волненье, все затихли,
Но открылась дверь, а там...
Медвежонок на пороге, 
Он немного опоздал

*№ 10 Медведь* («Песенка ни о чём»): 
Так спешил, торопился. 
Опоздал? 
За кого-то зацепился, 
Так и знал!
Наступил на хвост Лисице, 
Зайцу лапу отдавил, 
И нечаянно Лягушке 
Поясницу придавил. 
Мышку лапой я толкнул 
И Комарика пихнул. 
А когда дошёл до Волка, 
Закричал тут Серый громко! 
(движения) 

*Волк:* 
Это что ещё за слон,
Как учиться будет он? 

*Лиса:* 
Места нет ему у нас,
Тебе друг не в первый класс! 

*Заяц:* 
Тебе место в огороде,
Где морковочка растёт
Будешь пугалом стоять, 
Там ворон собой пугать! 

*Медведь:* 
И хотя я неуклюж,
Наступил на сотню луж,
Вас обидеть не хотел.
И не очень-то я смел.
Но учиться каждый рад, 
Я окончил детский сад
И куда теперь идти? 
Нет обратного пути! 

*8 Строитель:* 
Тут учитель в класс зашёл
И  к Мишутке подошёл. 

*Учитель:* 
"Поскорей, мой друг, садись,
Уму-разуму учись.
Вы Мишутку не ругайте,
Никогда не обижайте,
Учит школа лишь добру, 
Знаний прибавляет
Первоклассников сегодня
Школа принимает!" 


Учитель звенит в колокольчик, участники сценки убирают парты, становятся возле своих стульев и затем, дети выстраиваются двумя шеренгами: выпускники – впереди, дети старшего возраста – сзади. Учитель становится во 2 шеренгу около окна 

*Песня: «А в школе» м. Никитиной 
*
Дети садятся на места. На середине зала остаются 3 выпускника

----------

mochalova19 (03.02.2017), Маинька (02.03.2017), Ремзия (12.04.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

*Выпускники:* 
*1.*
Да, теперь мы не малышки – 
Мы давно большими стали!
Сколько песен разучили, 
Сколько книжек прочитали! 
*2.*
Не ленились ни минуты, 
Всё стремились мы узнать. 
Что нам школа - в институты 
Сразу будем поступать! 
*3.* 
Мы умеем без ошибки 
Прочитать и посчитать. 
Между делом научились 
Лево право различать. 

*Реб. ст.гр.:* 
Хоть и младше вас, но тоже 
Различить мы руки можем: 
Две сестрицы, две руки – 
Левая и правая, 
Так послушны и легки, 
Делают всё правильно! 
Это вам сейчас докажем, 
Лево право всем покажем! 

*Танец: «Две руки»* 

После танца, все дети, кроме одного ребёнка ст. возраста и выпускника, садятся. 
Реб. ст. возраста продолжает петь и танцевать 

*Реб. ст.гр.*(поёт): 
Две сестрицы, две руки, 
Левая и правая, 
Две сестрицы, две руки, 
Левая и правая… 

* Выпускник:* 
Старше всё же мы, чуть-чуть, 
Ты об этом не забудь! 
Посмотри, как мы, играя, 
В слова буквы превращаем! 

*Игра: «Буквы пляшут и поют» бел. нар. мел.*

*Реб. ст.гр.* (обращается к выпускникам): 
Это – ШКОЛА, это – ПАРТА.
Да, играли вы с азартом! 
Но одно вы не учли: 
Вместе с вами мы росли! 
Так что, тоже мы умеем  
Петь, играть и рисовать. 
Буквы знаем и легко все 
Можем ЦИФРЫ вам назвать. 

*Воспитатель:* 
Что же, цифры я возьму, 
Всем, смотрите, покажу. 
Вам же, нужно доказать,
Что умеете считать! 

Вы согласны, детвора? (дети отвечают) 
Начинать игру пора! 
Раз! Два! Три! 
Ну, быстрее выходи! 

*Игра: «Знает цифры детвора!»* 
Знаем, это цифра «2»!
Стала в пары детвора!

Знаем цифру мы «4»!
Сделали кружок пошире!

Стали мы в кружок опять!
Любят дети цифру «5»!

*Дети ст.гр.:* 
*1.*
Пусть в школу уходят друзья и подружки
И все мы немножко грустим.
Но всё же, не будем мы плакать в подушки,
"До встречи!" – мы вам говорим. 
*2.* 
Детский сад сдружил нас всех, 
Часто слышится здесь смех. 
Играем вместе и поём, 
В саду мы весело живём! 

*Инсценированная песня: «Детский сад» м. А.Филиппенко 
*
*Выпускник: * 
Мы с игрушками простимся, 
Вам, ребята, отдадим,
На тетрадки и на книжки 
Мы теперь уж все глядим! 

*Воспитатель:* 
Да… 
Непросто портфель будет, дети, собрать, 
Все знают, что в школу с собою вам брать?... 
Сейчас мы посмотрим, как быстро и ловко 
Портфель собираете все со сноровкой! 

*Аттракцион: «Собери портфель»* 

*Воспитатель:* 
А теперь, уважаемые родители, пока наши дети отдыхают после срочных сборов портфелей, предлагаем вашему вниманию «Школьную лотерею». 
Ну, смелей билет тяните, 
Ответ громко говорите! 

*Школьная лотерея* 
*Вопросы:*
* 1.* Кто будет вечером будильник заводить?...
* 2.* А кто за формой первоклашки следить?...
* 3.* Кто в 6 утра будет вставать?...
* 4.* Кто будет завтрак первым съедать?...
* 5.* Кому же придется портфель собирать?...
* 6.* Кто будет букварь ежедневно читать?...
*7.* Кто будет плакать, оставшись без сил?...
*8.* Кто виноват, если ребенок двойку получил?...
* 9.* Кто на собрания будет ходить?...
*10.* Кому первоклассника в школу водить?... 
* Ответы:* (мама, папа, сам ребенок, кот Васька, собачка Жучка, сосед, соседка, вся семья, дедушка, бабушка, Татьяна Александровна, Татьяна Валерьевна). 

*Ответное слово родителей:*
*1.*
Мы детям в учебе поможем всегда! 
* 2.* 
Хотим, чтоб детьми была школа горда! 
* 3.* 
И нас не пугает задач чехарда! 
* 4.* 
А формулы вспомнить для нас – ерунда! 
* 5.* 
Клянемся детей не лупить никогда! 
*6.* 
Ну, только слегка пожурить иногда! 
* 7.* 
Мы будем спокойны, как в речке вода! 
* 8.* 
Мы мудрыми будем, как в небе звезда! 
* 9* *(воспитатель):* 
Ребята! Поможем родителям?...(дети: да!) 

Родители садятся. 

*Воспитатель:* 
Только вместе, только всей семьёй, вы сможете преодолеть все трудности, которые ожидают и детей, и родителей в школе. Наши дети очень многому научились в детском саду и очень многое уже умеют. В этом вы успели убедиться за то время, пока шёл наш праздник. И ещё один сюрприз для вас, дорогие мамы, папы, бабушки и дедушки! Дети с большой любовью подарят вам «Весеннюю песенку». Но в этот раз, они будут не петь, а играть на металлофонах. 

*Оркестр: 
1. «Весенняя песенка» м. Е.Макшанцевой 
2. «Солнечный зайчик» м. Голикова 
*
*Воспитатель:* 
И ещё один  Сюрприз –  
Отправляемся в круиз 
На волшебной карусели (открыть зонт, отпустить ленточки). 
Приглашаю вас, садитесь, 
В карусели закружитесь, 
И пока на ней катаемся –  
В будущее отправляемся! 

*Дети занимают места в карусели.*
* Звучит «Музыка ветряных колокольчиков» 
*
*Воспитатель:* 
Первый класс уж позади, 
Там второй и третий. 
Класс четвёртый впереди, 
Пятый рядом светит. 
Пробегут шестой с седьмым 
Незаметно и легко. 
Затем, встретитесь с восьмым…
Ну а там, недалеко 
Окончанье школы. 
Приоткрою тайну я, 
Ну, смелей шагайте 
И профессию свою 
В будущем – узнайте… 

Под музыку дети продолжают идти спокойным шагом по кругу, держа ленточку в руке; и тот ребёнок, кто читает двустишие, машет рукой (приветствует).

*Минаре:* 
Вежлива со всеми, хвалят: «Молодец!» 
Мне нельзя иначе, я ведь ПРОДАВЕЦ!

*Давид:* 
Спокоен я в мире товаров и цен. 
Веду я свой бизнес, ведь я БИЗНЕСМЕН!

*Соня:* 
Решаю проблемы я чётко и быстро. 
В правительстве нашем служу. Я – МИНИСТР! 

*Кирилл:* 
Сыграны игры все без замен. 
И чемпионом я стал. Я – СПОРТСМЕН! 

*Оля:* 
Если вашу кошечку укусил комар, 
Её мигом вылечу, я – ВЕТЕРИНАР

*Слава:* 
Я внимателен, пытлив, 
Ведь я ЧАСТНЫЙ ДЕТЕКТИВ! 

*Аня:* 
Я как воздушная принцесса. 
Я в форме лётной, СТЮАРДЕССА! 

*Егор:* 
От вирусов злобных компьютер наш чист: 
Программы вам спас… Я, друзья, ПРОГРАММИСТ! 

*Воспитатель:* 
Школа каждому откроет путь, 
Только дружбу взять не позабудь. 
Без дружбы школьной вам ведь, не прожить, 
Вы научитесь ею дорожить! 
И на прощанье, все дружно, все вместе, 
Сыграйте-ка, весело в нашем оркестре! 

*«Бебби-диксиленд» * 

*Звучит музыка ветряных колокольчиков.* 
Выпускники выходят в центр зала с цветами 

*реб:* 
Наш детский сад как дом родной 
Нам был все эти годы. 
Здесь каждый день дарил добро, 
Бежали прочь невзгоды. 

*реб:* 
Вас за заботу и вниманье 
От всей души благодарим. 
За то, что нас всегда любили, 
«Спасибо» вам сказать хотим! 

*реб:* 
У заведующей садом 
Трудная работа, 
Окружить вниманьем надо 
Детей, и заботой. 
Вы жалели нас. Любили, 
Вы нас как цветы растили! 

*реб:* 
Завхоз в детском садике очень нужна, 
Работа её чрезвычайно важна: 
Ребятам – игрушки, 
На кухню – продукты, 
Помощникам – швабры, 
Узнать – везут фрукты?

*реб:* 
Целый день с семи утра, 
Это знает детвора, 
Воспитатель занят с нами 
Очень важными делами. 
Жаль, что мы не можем вас 
Взять с собою в первый класс! 

*реб:* 
В музыкальный зал приходят 
Все без исключенья. 
Ожидают детвору здесь 
Игры, развлеченья. 
Спасибо за танцы и песни, 
Ведь с музыкой жить интересней!

*реб:* 
Помощник воспитателя 
Наводит чистоту
Создаст нам обязательно 
Уют и красоту. 
Вам спасибо за старанье, 
Доброту к нам и вниманье! 

*реб:* 
Повар у печи хлопочет, 
Сытно накормить нас хочет 
Кашей, пирогами 
И мясными щами. 
Говорим мы поварам: 
«От души спасибо вам!» 

*реб: * 
Кто еду нам принесёт 
и посуду уберёт? 
Все, когда мы поедим, 
Вам «спасибо» говорим! 

*реб:* 
Логопед нас научила 
Звуки все произносить, 
Мы теперь любое слово 
Можем чётко повторить. 
Всю работу вашу видно. 
Вам за НАС не будет стыдно! 

*реб:* 
Все с терпеньем и любовью 
Здесь воспитывали нас.
Мы уходим нынче в школу, 

*Дети:* 
Здравствуй, школа, первый класс! 

*реб.:* 
Примите цветы на прощанье 
Под ласковый вальс расставанья! 

Дети дарят цветы 

*«Фигурный вальс» м. М.Глинки* 

*реб:* 
Сегодня светлый и немного грустный день. 
Прощаемся мы нынче с детским садом. 
Нам школа в сентябре откроет дверь. 
Прощай, наш детский сад, грустить не надо! 

*Песня: «Прощальная песня» м. Щетининой* 

*1 в-ль:*  
Дорогие дети! Выпускники! 
Последний раз мы вас собрали в просторном и нарядном зале. 
Он в школу провожает тех, кто в жизни нам дороже всех. 

*2 в-ль:* 
Кто нам дороже всех на свете? 
Конечно, это наши дети! 
Они уходят в первый раз, от всей души мы им сейчас 
Давайте скажем: «В добрый час!»… 
...В ДОБРЫЙ ЧАС! 

*Звучит запись песни
«ДОРОГОЮ ДОБРА»* 
Один воспитатель берёт первого ребёнка за руку, другой -  последнего, все дети идут друг за другом по кругу и спокойно машут рукой. Воспитатель выводит детей в столовую, где накрыты сладкие столы для выпускников.

----------

Irina Sirin (30.08.2016), Irina_Irina (31.05.2016), luisa (29.09.2018), mochalova19 (03.02.2017), Иишка (15.06.2019), Маинька (02.03.2017), Ремзия (12.04.2016), Стеша (23.03.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Очень люблю ЯСЛИ. И они мне отвечают взаимностью. Посмотрите, с каким удовольствием они идут на праздник. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bq0x4...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (31.05.2016), Иишка (15.06.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

Я изменила мелодию и всегда играю вместо малой - большую секунду, мне так песенка веселее кажется.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPtOE...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (31.05.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Накануне праздника группа осталась без воспитателей. Праздник провожу Я и воспитатель подготовительной группы

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttiXr...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (31.05.2016), ttanya (14.03.2017), Иишка (15.06.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

Праздник проходит в физкультурном зале. Фортепиано из ряда вон расстроено! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9d-Er...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (31.05.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Вытавляю ясли, чтобы показать, что дети в этом возрасте управляемы и послушны. Никогда нет никаких слёз и капризов, если работа с ними проводится регулярно и планомерно. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7jM9...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (31.05.2016), kasatkinaog (10.05.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Девушки! Поняла, что вам интересно познакомиться с видеопраздниками в яслях и выставляю ещё один утренник. Это мой сад, в котором я сейчас работаю. Пришла 7 февраля, а уже 3 марта, через 7 занятий - утренник. Детки, которые ходили - заболели, а которые не ходили - пришли, наоборот, в сад. Ну, как всегда у нас всех. *Приношу свои извинения за внешний вид и фальшивое пение*: если помните, 1 марта я получила сотрясение головного мозга и поэтому, волосы не покрасила, увы. Праздник проходил последним, во 2 половине дня. Я уже была как зомби. Голос отказал, стал трескучим и скрипучим. Какое там пение  :Jopa:  :Blink:  :Grin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqQpH...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (31.05.2016), senchyaok (03.01.2020), Valesy (30.03.2016), Елена-ЕВН (19.01.2017), Иишка (15.06.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLqzV...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (31.05.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Обратите внимание, сколько удовольствия получают сами мамочки, сколько восторга на их лицах!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-l0wI...layer_embedded

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQ7BO...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (31.05.2016), moderm (11.04.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Дети спокойно встают и отходят от родителей, никаких слёз! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=an9r7...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (31.05.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

*Прошу прощение за противный, надтреснутый голос и фальшивое пение.* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ufWH...layer_embedded

----------

galy-a (05.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Обратите внимание, как дети смело и без страха отпускают от себя мам. Это потому, что атмосфера самого утренника позволяет мамам встать и уйти от сидящего ребёнка. Ко времени проведения этой игры, дети уже свободно себя чувствуют на празднике и не боятся, что мамы уйдут от них.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sh2tt...layer_embedded

----------

galy-a (05.01.2016), Драгметал (29.01.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

Потерпите ещё немного моё безобразное пение.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0lyN...layer_embedded

----------

galy-a (05.01.2016), Liliy Kolobkova1983 (09.02.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Воспитатели попросили включить в праздник вручение подарков.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfNrh...layer_embedded

----------

galy-a (05.01.2016), Liliy Kolobkova1983 (09.02.2016)

----------


## Grosmat

Музочка, с большим удовольствием посмотрела все твои видео с малышками! У нас на форуме, мне кажется, их не так и много! Спасибо тебе! Очень люблю тоже этот возраст и пою  и танцую тоже с малышками танец с платочками, где они надевают на головочку себе платочки. Им самим так нравится этот игровой момент!!!! Понравилась и игра - сюрприз с мамами, и пляска с мамами!

----------


## МУЗОК

> Музочка, с большим удовольствием посмотрела все твои видео с малышками!


Наташа, дорогая, спасибо! Я так боялась выставлять этот материал из-за своего фальшивого пения. Праздник дался мне тяжело, я ещё маялась с головой после падения 2 месяца. Но всё время вспоминала разговоры, иногда возникающие на Форуме: малыши ревут, музыкальный руководитель и воспитатели не могут их успокоить. Вот поэтому и выставила 2 утренника. Осенний проводился во время набора детей в группу, а мартовский я проводила после трёххнедельной работы в этом саду, т.е. тоже вроде как с нуля работа показана. Хочу всем молоденьким девочкам сказать: не бойтесь того, что малыши "сорвут" вам праздник.  Этого не будет, если "не забить" на ясли и проводить работу, в том числе и индивидуальную, регулярно.

----------

Драгметал (29.01.2017)

----------


## говорушка

> своего фальшивого пения.


Не надо постоянно оправдываться за пение Все прекрасно!!! Спасибо за то,что показали такой материал,свое мастерство,ведь очевидно -дети не реагируют на мам,,как буд-то их нет.

----------


## МУЗОК

Может быть, вас заинтересуют мои находки: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWYwr...layer_embedded

----------


## МУЗОК

Дети болели, пришли ровно за 1 день до праздника. Все стихи воспитатели продиктовали родителям на телефон, а движения героям я показала накануне утренника.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uJKD...layer_embedded

----------

Драгметал (29.01.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tvs-h...layer_embedded

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60DNS...layer_embedded

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFau2...layer_embedded

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izJ3a...layer_embedded

----------


## МУЗОК

Группа на карантине полтора месяца. Отсюда и открытые подсказки детям. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNKI3...layer_embedded

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9a90...layer_embedded

----------


## МУЗОК

Дети, исполняющие роли, менялись каждый день. Кто-то, только вернулся после ветрянки, и сыграл свою роль, а кто-то заменил только что заболевших. Приходилось всё время подсказывать.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_iPI...layer_embedded

----------

Ледок (18.09.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wgkah...layer_embedded

----------

larisakoly (26.09.2016)

----------


## Наталья0405

> Теремок


Музочка!!! "Теремок"- СУПЕР!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
А сценарием поделишься?

----------


## МУЗОК

> игра "Цифры". Поделитесь, пожалуйста, песней к этой игре.


Пожалуйста: "Прогулка" 
https://yadi.sk/d/4axKUHTm3RcHA

----------

Anytka-80 (13.10.2016), Raisa Vayner (11.04.2016), Лорис (11.04.2016), мальвина19 (17.09.2016)

----------


## olmaz

Музочка, подкорректируйте, пожалуйста. На цифру 4 вначале не могу разобрать слова.

_Вам же нужно доказать, что умеете считать.
Вы согласны, детвора?-Да.
Начинать игру пора, ну, скорее выходи. 

2-Знаем это цифра два, встала в пары детвора
4-  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Становись в кружок пошире
5- Стали мы в кружок опять любят дети цифру пять_

----------


## МУЗОК

> 2-Знаем это цифра два, встала в пары детвора
> 4-  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Становись в кружок пошире
> 5- Стали мы в кружок опять любят дети цифру пять


Пожалуйста: 

*Игра: «Знает цифры детвора!»* 

Знаем, это цифра «2»!
Стала в пары детвора!

Знаем цифру мы «4»!
Сделали кружок пошире!

Стали мы в кружок опять!
Любят дети цифру «5»!


А вот и сам сценарий: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4098730
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4098731

----------

Лорис (11.04.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

*ДЕНЬ РАБОТНИКА ДОШКОЛЬНОГО ОБРАЗОВАНИЯ*

Дети под музыку свободно заходят в зал и садятся.
Дети подг. гр. № 2 входят в зал и останавливаются полукругом у центральной стены.

Девочка:  
Мы сегодня утром с мамой
Встали очень-очень рано.	
С мамой косы заплели,
Пол на кухне подмели!

Мальчик:  
Мамы деток крепко любят,
Поцелуют, приголубят…
А если мама на работе, 
Кто о нас возьмёт заботу?

Все:         
Мы, ребята, как всегда,
В детский сад пойдём тогда!

1реб:  
Детский сад в Ростове есть, 
И детишек в нём не счесть!
2реб: 
 Воспитатели  у нас 
Скажем прямо, просто «класс»!
3реб:  
Мы вам скажем от души: 
Няни тоже хороши!
4реб:  
Спасибо скажем поварам 
За вкусные обеды,
Мы все вам шлём 
Приветы!
5реб:  
Медсестру благодарим, 
Мы все здоровы, как один!
6реб:  
Спасибо прачке говорим 
За чистое бельё!
7реб:  
Завхоза мы благодарим, 
Нам трудно без неё!
8реб:  
От всей души благодарим 
Хозяйку сада нашу
За то, что садик наш родной 
Всё год от года краше! 

Все дети и взрослые аплодируют. 
Дети гр. № 2 садятся. 

Под музыку выбегают дети ст. гр. № 5, в руках у каждой девочки игрушка, у каждого мальчика мяч. Дети становятся парами.

*ПЕСНЯ « Детский сад» м. А. Филиппенко.
*
Для поздравления выходят дети подг. гр. № 3

Ребёнок:   
Дорогие воспитатели,
спасибо говорим мы вам,
Вы так заботливо, старательно 
сумели заменить нам мам.

*ПЕСНЯ « Наша воспитательница» м. А Самоновой.
*
Для поздравления выходят дети подг. гр. № 6

Ребёнок:  
Наши нянечки родные, 
За ваши руки золотые
Примите подарок от нас: 
Оркестр вам сыграет сейчас.

*Шумовой оркестр из имеющихся музыкальных инструментов*
(мл-ср. возраст детей гр. № 6).

Ребёнок:  
Для частушек настал час: 
Всех порадуем сейчас! 
Хлопайте сильнее, 
Смейтесь веселее! 

*Частушки.*
(подг. Гр. Детей№ 6)

Дети гр. № 6 садятся на места.

Для поздравления выходят дети ср. гр. № 1

Ребёнок: 
Я топну ногой, 
Да притопну другой, 
Платочком взмахну, 
Всех на танец приглашу. 

*Танец  «Приглашение» укр.нар.м.
*
Для поздравления выходят дети подг. гр. № 2 

Ребёнок: 
Вместе книги мы читаем, 
Вместе пляшем и поём, 
В нашем садике чудесном 
Очень дружно мы живём! 

*«Песенка друзей» м. Герчик* 


*Слова песни: «Наши воспитательницы».
*
1.	
Кто нас ласково встречает  
У порога в детский сад,
Кто хорошим, добрым другом 
Стал для взрослых и ребят?

Припев:  
Воспитательницы наши, 
Воспитательницы наши!
Говорим « Спасибо Вам!» – 
От себя и наших мам.

2.
Кто рассказывать нам сказки 
Никогда не устаёт,
Кто кружится с нами в пляске, 
Наши песенки поёт?

Припев.
= = = = = = = = = = = = =

*Слова частушек.*

1.	
Мы вам докажем, 
Мы вам покажем,
Про детский садик 
Мы вам расскажем.

Припев:    
Ух, ты! Ах, ты! 
Весело жить!
Ух, ты! Ах, ты! 
С песней дружить!

2.	
Мы на занятиях 
Много узнаем, 
И много книжек 
Мы прочитаем!

Припев.

3.	
На физкультуре 
Мячик бросаем,
Бегаем, прыгаем
И проползаем

Припев.

4.	
Едим котлеты, 
Манную кашу
И округляются 
Личики наши!

Припев. 

5.	
Нас как артистов 
В садике знают, 
На любой праздник 
Петь приглашают!
Припев.
= = = = = = = = = = = = 

*Слова песни: «Детский сад».
*
1.	
Рано утром детский сад 
Малышей встречает.
Там игрушки ждут ребят, 
В уголке скучают.

Припев: 
Красный мяч, синий мяч, 
Куклы, медвежата.
Детский сад, детский сад 
Любят все ребята!

2.	
Мы водили хоровод, 
Голубей кормили,
Поливали огород, 
Песенки учили.

Припев.

3.	
Вот стемнело во дворе, 
Нам пора прощаться.
С детским садом детворе 
Жалко расставаться.

Припев.
= = = = = = = = = = = =
*Слова «Песенки друзей».* 

1. 
Всем советуем дружить, 
Ссориться не смейте. 
Без друзей нам не прожить 
Ни за что на свете. 

Припев: 

Ни за что, ни за что, 
Ни за что на свете. 
Ни за что, ни за что, 
Ни за что на свете! 

2.
Береги друзей своих, 
Будь за них в ответе, 
Не давай в обиду их 
Никому на свете. 

Припев: 
Никому, никому, 
Никому на свете. 
Никому, никому, 
Никому на свете! 

А здесь фотоотчёт: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2840940

----------


## МУЗОК

> музыку к частушкам.


Надюша, набросала буковками нотки. Пожалуйста: 
*Частушки:* 
*3/4* (или 6/8 – просто удобней считать на три)
Каждая строчка равна одному такту, в такте 3 восьмых. Протяжные – это четвертные: 

*до-ми-соль 
соль-фааа 
фа-ми-ре 
ля-соооль 
до-ми-соль 
соль-фааа 
фа-ми-ре 
ля-соооль 

Припев: 
ля-ляяя 
до ( II окт.)-соооль 
фа-ми-ре 
ля-соооль 
ля-ляяя 
до ( II окт.)-соооль 
фа-ми-ре 
дооо (пауза)*

Аккорды *тоника, доминантсепт, тоника*. В припеве: *субдоминанта, доминантсепт, тоника*.




> А танец "Семечки" никогда не ставили?


Нет, не ставила. Но видела у нас на форуме. Очень понравились обе постановки! Если я не путаю, то 2 танца выставляли. Одну я композицию скачала, а вторую нужно поискать, в будущем, обязательно поставлю. Наши девочки подкидывают такие идеи, просто супер! А "Семечки" мне понравились полностью и безоговорочно!

----------

Дзюбкина (11.11.2016), рима (16.10.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

*Обучение вальсу* 

*1 этап* 
Стать перед ребёнком, лицом к нему, взять его за руки. Руки педагога и ребёнка  соединены и опущены вдоль туловища. Педагог говорит: «Сейчас мы будем играть с тобой в догонялки». В это время другие дети сидят и смотрят на педагога и ребёнка. Если это девочка, педагог говорит: «Ты сейчас будешь убегать от меня, вот эту ногу, левую (слегка надо сжать её левую ладонь), ты сейчас ставь назад, только подальше её поставь, чтобы я не догнала тебя. Начали!» Слегка сжав левую ладонь девочки, сказать:   «У-БЕ-ГАЙ!»… При этом, регулировать её шаги, помогая девочке не словами, а тем, что вы держите её за руки - 1 шаг большой и обязательно поставить ногу именно на то место, где только что стояла нога ребёнка, 2 и 3 шаги небольшие. Затем, педагог говорит: «А сейчас, ты меня будешь догонять: видишь, где стоит моя нога? Свою правую ногу (слегка сжать ладонь её правой руки) ставь именно туда, где сейчас стоит моя нога. Я её уберу, потому что ты меня сейчас будешь догонять: ДО-ГО-НЯЙ!»... 

С мальчиками начинать учить наоборот: они догоняют педагога. 

Это первый этап. Дети могут смотреть вниз на ноги, могут оттопыривать попы, резко дёргаться, подпрыгивать. Педагог всё регулирует нажатием нужной руки. *Вперёд –  назад, вперёд – назад.* Обратить внимание детей, что шага всего три, и они по ритму одинаковы: не медленные и быстрые, и не 4, и не 5, как они часто поначалу делают. Если девочек больше, договоритесь впоследствии с ними, кто сейчас будет догонять, а кто убегать. 

*2этап*
 Дети становятся в шахматном порядке в несколько линий. Начинаете с ними учить до автоматизма красивое выполнение (со взмахом рук или без) шага по точкам: *стена-окно-стена-дверь* (если дети стоят так, что окна расположены справа, а дверь - слева). 

*3 этап* 
Научить детей *держать руки на уровне лица: мальчик левую, девочка правую*. Это трудно сделать, нужен постоянный контроль, вплоть до последнего мига перед выступлением. Для этого, педагог  утрированно давит на руку мальчика, заставляя его оказывать сопротивление этому  давлению. При этом говорит: «Девочка тоже будет давить тебе на руку своим весом». Девочек же просить, наоборот, помогать мальчикам и самим поднимать руку мальчика  вверх, тем самым, напоминая мальчикам, что руку надо держать у лица, а не опускать вниз, как бы на неё не давили. Также учить детей культуре поведения в танце: не сталкиваться с другой парой, чувствовать другие пары и уметь вовремя уменьшить или увеличить шаг, чтобы уйти от столкновения. Так, вы с детьми в игровой форме придёте  к квадрату. И конечно, вершина мастерства и настоящее завершение работы над вальсом – это когда все дети будут двигаться по линии танца в одном общем кругу. 

*Рекомендации:* 
Превратите это в игру. Далее обратите внимание детей на то, что они смотрят на ноги. И покажите индивидуально в паре с каждым ребёнком, что вы смотрите не вниз, а в лицо ему. И всё это вперёд-назад. Но перед этим, поставьте детей в пары, пусть они поиграют в догонялки, глядя на ноги. Играть в принудительном порядке советуйте им везде, в группе, на прогулке, дома. Выберите сильных детей, освоивших шаг, и прикрепите к ним более слабых. Затем, то же самое, но с поднятой головой. 

*4 этап* 
Обратить внимание детей, что спина прямая и попа не убегает первой, а плавно идёт со всей спиной. Т.е. дети не должны ДЁРГАТЬСЯ при выполнении шага. И то, что вы чуть-чуть пружините ногами (не утрируйте, пружиньте совсем немного - в настоящем вальсе, обратите внимание, у бальников, приседания как такового нет, есть незаметное сгибание колен для плавного танца!). 

*5 этап* 
Педагог учит с каждым ребёнком САМ: также, держась за руки, начинает его сам постепенно поворачивать чуть-чуть по часовой стрелке: убегай-догоняй. *Делите круг на 8 точек: стена, угол, окно, угол, стена, угол, дверь, угол*. Получается полное кружение (тур вальса). 

*Рекомендации:* 
Запомните: *сам танец идёт ПРОТИВ часовой стрелки*, а *кружение в паре (тур) делается ПО ЧАСОВОЙ стрелке.* 

*6 этап* 
*Старайтесь уложиться в 4 точки* - стена-окно-стена-дверь. Детям, естественно, про  точки не говорите. Ориентиром являются слова СТЕНА, ОКНО, СТЕНА, ДВЕРЬ. 
Всё время, с 3-4 занятий, экспериментируете, проверяете, усвоили ли дети, и ставите некоторых детей в пары.

*7 этап * 
Когда вы ставите детей для игры, начинайте с более продвинутых, они играют вперёд-назад. Затем, подключаете игру с поворотом (8 точек). Пусть дети не соблюдают ни углы, ни стены. Это игра. Главное, чтобы они начали поворачиваться, делая шаг вальса. Но в ИГРЕ! Дети сами играют! Обставьте всё это шуточками-прибауточками: «Не догонишь!»… «Ух ты, какая ловкая!»… « Молодцы! Ловко убегаете!»... И т.д. и т.п. В парах же учим держать спину и всё остальное, связанное с окончательной постановкой корпуса и конечным результатом: красивой осанкой. 
Есть три главные вещи, при выполнении которых самые простенькие танцы превращаются в шедевр. Первая: красивые костюмы. Вторая: удачно подобранная музыка, дополняющая костюмы и рисунок танца, то есть, музыка, подходящая именно к этим движениям. Даже самый прекрасный танец может быть загублен неудачно подобранной музыкой или неподходящими костюмами. Вспомните "Утреннюю звезду": дети, прекрасно танцевавшие, проваливались, а дети со слабеньким танцем побеждали    – их на "ура" спасала музыка и костюмы. Третья, самая главная в нашем сегодняшнем разговоре, вещь: *Дети должны ДЕРЖАТЬ спину, СМОТРЕТЬ в зал, показывая всем свой носик, УЛЫБАТЬСЯ*, даже если кому-то наступили на ногу, у кого-то упал предмет, с которым он выступает или педагог поругала ребёнка за что-то – научите детей: «Плачь, но улыбайся!»  

*Рекомендации:* 
Спины держать учите так: «Ну-ка, потянулись макушкой к самому солнышку!». При этом пятки крепко стоят на полу, плечи не поднимаются. *При правильной осанке –  когда дети тянутся в КОСМОС и волосиками на макушке головы улетают в КОСМОС как корабль космонавтов, дети видят, как расправляется их позвоночник* и они становятся выше сантиметров на пять.  Проверьте это на себе: станьте боком перед зеркалом, поставьте сантиметров на 10 выше ладонь над головой и попытайтесь к ней дотянуться, не отрывая ног от пола. Вы увидите, что исчезнет ваш живот, куда-то денется попа, а рост ваш станет выше, сократив расстояние до ладони, а то и вовсе к ней дотянувшись, расстояние между вашей головой и ладонью, исчезнет. *Когда говорят, убери плечи назад, заведомо искривляют позвоночник* - плечи мы убираем, а сам позвоночник не выпрямляется, остаётся искривлённым. 

Вернёмся к вальсу. Детей по одному ставим только в индивидуальной работе, можно с собой, можно с собой и парой-тройкой детей, держа их за руки - это, чтобы усвоить вперёд-назад. Если же вы их ставите всех лицом в одну сторону, то только для того, чтобы научить делать бо-ольшущий первый шаг вперёд и такой же бо-ольшущий первый шаг назад. Конечный результат - это кружение в парах (туры) по линии танца в одном общем кругу. Это уже ШИК. Так же, вы, ставя детей в линии лицом в одном направлении, учите с ними БАЛАНСЕ (тот же шаг вальса, но в разные стороны - вправо-влево) и любые придуманные вами рисунки на основе ШАГА.

----------

Алена43 (25.03.2016), Дзюбкина (11.11.2016)

----------


## yanik76

*МУЗОК*, спасибо за ваш материал!в хореографии я полный ноль и просмотры  танцев очень выручают! Есть на чем поучиться! "Семечек" на форуме не увидела, но в этом году с парой ставлю сама.

----------


## МУЗОК

Ну, слава Богу! Не прошло и года, как мне принесли обещанное видео с праздника мам  :Grin:  
Девочки, выставляю очень сырой материал. Но композиции интересные, лёгкие, думаю, кому-то из вас, пригодятся идеи и движения. Хочу напомнить, что я пришла работать в сад 6 февраля, а 3 марта был этот утренник. Сам сценарий написан для подготовительной группы, соответственно, и танцы я взяла сложные "Гусачок" с "расчёской", "Вход" с "улиткой", "Ложкарей". Группа называется подготовительной, а дети там были, оказывается, пятилетки! Только 8 выпускников, и тем, кроме одного мальчика, всем по 6 лет. Поэтому, что успели мои средне-старшенькие сделать, то и выставляю, уж простите!


_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlEj9...layer_embedded_

Музыка з д е с ь 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4978276

----------

larisakoly (22.03.2020), SNAR (18.02.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (16.02.2017), ttanya (21.03.2016), Музыкант38 (15.02.2017), нутя (21.03.2016), рима (16.10.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWb5R...layer_embedded

----------

larisakoly (26.09.2016), Екатерина Шваб (10.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Ну и вот это, самое позорное выступление. Но уж очень я люблю этот танец! Думаю, кто неспеша его поставит, тоже будет доволен. Танец яркий, в русской частушечной манере. Движение "расчёской" оказалось для тех деток-пятилеток, которые посещали сад, приемлемым, а вот кто пришёл за один-два дня - те, конечно, не уловили, как именно нужно двигаться: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5-ij...layer_embedded

----------

annapenko (14.01.2016), Irina V (18.01.2017), larisakoly (26.09.2016), Екатерина Шваб (10.01.2016)

----------


## Suponina

> По умолчанию 8 марта в народном стиле. Вход


Очень понравился вход! :Ok:  Спасибо большое! :flower:  Жаль, что у меня малыши сейчас, но на будущее возьму на заметку. :Aga:

----------


## Tata74

Уважаемая МУЗА! Огромное спасибо за Ваш труд... Танцы на мотив "Два ковбоя" и Утята у подготовишек просто на "Ура", а главное быстро и весело...

----------


## димтрий

здравствуйте уважаемая Муза, очень понравилось все что вы сделали к 8 марта в народном стиле, хоть еще и не провели новый год да и 8 марта не за горами, поделитесь пожалуйста музыкой ко всем видео материалам и если можно сценарием, я так поняла и сценарий был написан в народном стиле? *ваш труд не оценим!*

----------


## МУЗОК

*Девочки! Спасибо ВАМ за добрые слова, сказанные в мой адрес. 
Это ВАМ!* 






> 8 марта не за горами, поделитесь пожалуйста музыкой ко всем видео материалам и если можно сценарием,


Леночка, начало сценария я взяла на Форуме, очень понравились слова о маме из "Весенней ярмарки" - *спасибо автору "Ярмарки"!* Остальное как-то само собралось. 



*Здесь ноты и движения к песне Е.Макшанцевой "Моя мама":* 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2616470 

*Здесь танец "Уголки" автор Мариночка ya-more :*

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post3946883 

*Я влюбилась в этот танец* и поставила его, чуть-чуть изменив постановку рук и концовку. Но так как некоторые дети на праздник не пришли, прямо во время утренника сделала замену, что, конечно, отразилось на качестве. 

Сценарий вышлю в личку.

Если что ещё понадобится, пиши - может, я что упустила.

----------


## МУЗОК

> можно текст Гусочка напишите


*Гусачок здесь*: 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4413766

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Девочки, там будет слышно пение. Это дети, сидящие на трибунах проявили инициативу, петь они не должны были. От избытка чувств орали. Родительница, которая должна была петь, заболела. Ну, детки и взяли бразды правления в свои руки  :Taunt: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iy1AL...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Здесь движения плохо видны, снято неудачно. Но зато есть шутливые возгласы в танце: "Хэй! Хэй!". И видно как одеты мальчики: бейсболки, очки и галстуки. В конце танца, дети приглашают родителей и сотрудников к себе на танцпол. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loRat...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## faina

> возгласы в танце: "Хэй! Хэй!". И видно как одеты мальчики: бейсболки, очки и галстуки


Спасибо, Музочка, за "Твист". Видо, что деткам так нравится танец! И подпевают, и дружно скандируют "Хей!" А одеты-просто супер модно!  Очень жаль, что у меня только малышки, а то-бы я тоже взяла этот танец!

----------


## МУЗОК

Девочки! Кто просил полонез? Скоро выставлю школьников - танцуют на сцене, будет видно все разводки. Здесь нескольким мальчикам не хватило партнёрш, поэтому, я их показала вначале: они вышли, прочитали стихи, так сказать, "засветились"  :Taunt:  А потом отошли на второй план, уступив место другим детям. Да! Стихи у меня рассказывали те мальчики, кто не сумел осилить шаг полонеза. Выкрутилась  :Grin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTQ0t...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Девочки, недавно кто-то спрашивал танец на эту музыку. Очень жалко, что больше половины движений из-за непрофессиональной съёмки, не видно. Но сам рисунок прослеживается.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuNvC...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Однажды, воспитатель попросила меня внести в сценарий приход Деда Мороза на выпуск в школу. Я составила сценарий, праздник прошёл замечательно. Дед Мороз отгадывал невпопад загадки, смотрел, как танцуют дети танец с цветами. А потом, предложил ребятам свой, сюрпризный танец. Сначала пригласил несколько человек потанцевать с ним, а потом, и всю группу детей. Здесь я вырезала и объединила несколько кусочков. И всё равно, не лежит у меня душа к такому приходу Дедушки на выпускной праздник. Но, может, кто и захочет взять себе на заметку.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cstu1...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Здесь задумка такая. Малыши приносят шары, затем, воспитатели раздают по шарику всем детям, в том числе и малышам. Немного поиграв с шариками, дети становятся парами и исполняют музыкально-танцевальную композицию с шарами. Каждый малыш тоже стоит в паре с выпускником. Простившись с малышами, дети, по предложению воспитателя, решают украсить шарами зал и подходят все к ленте, на которую и нанизывают все шары. На шарике для этого есть петля из узкой атласной ленточки. Нам надо было отвлечь детей, чтобы они не увидели, как у центральной стены появится "подарок". Здесь и я "засветилась", помогала воспитателям собрать детей возле ленточки  :Derisive: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dj0y9...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Когда делали упаковку для "игрушек", не учли кивер. Поэтому, видна обувь Куклы и Гусара. Но дети на это не обратили внимание. Этот сюрпризный момент является переходным мостиком к танцу "Подружки и игрушки"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJekJ...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiQ9R...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Это одна из немногих работ, сохранившихся в записи, которой я горжусь. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWvOC...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## танюха1972

> Это одна из немногих работ, сохранившихся в записи, которой я горжусь.


*Детки лёгкие такие,аккуратные.Нежно смотрится,Муза,не зря гордишься)))Молодец*! :Smile3:

----------


## Skania

> Вальс. А.Грибоедов.


Браво, Муза! Очень красиво!!!

----------


## sky36

> Это одна из немногих работ, сохранившихся в записи,


Муза, просто замечательно!!!

----------


## Левадана

Муза, очень красивый вальс, есть чем гордиться!

----------


## lenik

Очень красивый вальс, умнички!

----------


## Samira72

> Играем на металлофонах с мамами. Подготовительная группа.


Супер, молодцы!!!!!




> Вальс. А.Грибоедов.


Здорово!!!!Вальсируют ведь....молодцы!!!!!

----------


## Veramar62

> Вальс. А.Грибоедов.


Браво! Сразу видно, что тут работал Хореограф!!!

----------


## МУЗОК

На основании музыкально-дидактической игры: "Васильки-ромашки", из книги "Музыкальный калейдоскоп", я сделала эту игру. Здесь музыка из этой книги и почти оригинальный текст. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDTQG...layer_embedded

----------


## Раисса

> которой я горжусь.


Музочка! Браво!!! Очень понравился твой вальс....я, случайно, не в 19-й век попала?! Ах, какие грациозные девочки, какая стать и сдержанность кавалеров. Пленили своей искренностью и движениями, особенно , где ручки над головой, а рука девочки перед мальчиком!!! А как вальсировали, особенно понравилась  девочка в белом платье(коротком), она такая выразительная! Спасибо,дорогая! :Tender: 
Увы, больше ничего посмотреть не удалось, ООООООЧЕНЬ долго закачивает...((((((

----------


## МУЗОК

Очень симпатичный танец для слабеньких, неритмичных деток. 
При оцифровке испорчена середина танца, где дети подходили к Шапокляк, рамешивали в ведёрках краски и делали вид, что хотят покрасить костюм Шапокляк. Та, в свою очередь, подыгрывала детям, отмахивалась от малярных кистей.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpPwF...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Может, кому идейки пригодятся. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1eHt...layer_embedded

----------

elen82 (22.03.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## olga kh

> Вальс. А.Грибоедов.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Спасибо, Музочка! С удовольствием посмотрела, еще и с дочей своей. Она, как и Рая, сразу девочку отметила в коротком платьице. Чистенько очень все со своим мальчиком делают))) Молодцы ребятки!  А тебе, Муза, поклон отдельный! Ты ж их вдохновительница-учительница!.. :Tender:

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYFrp...layer_embedded

----------

alla-mus (15.05.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pV_9...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## solnet

Муза. вальс просто бесподобный! Лёгкий , каким и должен быть, браво!!!!!

----------


## МУЗОК

Выступление было в конце октября, на празднике: "Посвящение в первоклассники". Танцуют дети, только начавшие заниматься в сентябре, и дети, которые занимаются уже третий год. Это творческая работа. Каждая девочка, подготовила самостоятельно свою творческую часть танца. Начало и конец танца - постановочные.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwGWu...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## танюха1972

_Муза,детям очень полезно давать задания на творчество,здорово!
 В красном понравилась девочка и в конце маленькие хорошенькие! Муза,молодец! Мне захотелось снова тоже в школе работать)_

----------


## говорушка

> Полька "Друзья".


Спасибо,мне тоже понравилось,а еще заслушалась,как хорошо Вы играете на фоно!!

----------

МУЗОК (22.03.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUk6R...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

При оцифровке испорчена заключительная часть танца.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCnbD...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Мальчики хореографией не занимаются. Танец сделан за неделю, для участия в КВН между 6 - 7 классами. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5wvS...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Здесь другая постановка рук в танце, новая композиция, иные  поклоны.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlnpf...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqStM...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhRVN...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), mochalova19 (29.04.2016), ttanya (30.04.2016), нутя (18.08.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dLpc...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), larisakoly (27.09.2016), Дания (29.04.2016), нутя (18.08.2016), Олюр (16.05.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twIOp...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Олюр (16.05.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUcd9...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Олюр (16.05.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flqVK...layer_embedded

----------

alla-mus (15.05.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0z_vT...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Олюр (16.05.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dc341...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Олюр (16.05.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcGxL...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), senchyaok (26.10.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (28.10.2016), Инна Корепанова (26.10.2016), Олюр (16.05.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnVTC...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Олюр (16.05.2016), Стеша (21.03.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmUk2...layer_embedded

----------

alla-mus (15.05.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), marih (24.03.2016), na4a (14.10.2016)

----------


## lllog

> Игра-сюрприз от Вини-Пуха.


Музочка, спасибо. Я в это с родителями на выпускном поиграю))))))))) Мы как раз поплывём по островам)))))))

----------


## МУЗОК

Предлагаю посмотреть идеи.
Запись плохая, но может, движения пригодятся, здесь почти всё видно - все разводки, только парочка движений не снята. Выпуск в школу 2006 г. Авторский сценарий "Фабрика звёзд". Извините, пожалуйста, за качество записи.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epar5...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Танец с няней Викой. Выпуск в школу 2006 г. Авторский сценарий "Фабрика звёзд". Сначала дети сидят на трибунах. Затем, начинают покачиваться, затем, поднимают руки и раскачиваются с руками. А потом, встают и образуют круг вокруг няни, танцуют с ней. Извините, пожалуйста, за качество записи. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I221H...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Такими движениями можно оформить песню.
Выпуск в школу 2006 г. Авторский сценарий "Фабрика звёзд". Извините, пожалуйста, за качество записи. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9i4Vd...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## lllog

> Такими движениями можно оформить песню.
> Выпуск в школу 2006 г. Авторский сценарий "Фабрика звёзд". Извините, пожалуйста, за качество записи.


Мне очень понравилась песенка. И оформление замечательное. А где песенку можно взять? Может ты уже выкладывала, а я пропустила.....

----------


## МУЗОК

23 февраля - День Армейской славы! 


23 февраля - День Российской Армии! 
Вверх орудия палят, всех салютом балуют. 
Шлют они от всей страны благодарность воинам, 
Что живём мы без войны, мирно и спокойно. 

Дед мой в армии служил. У отца - награды. 
Вот и я давно решил, что пойду в солдаты! 
Знаю, надо подрасти... Нужно стать взрослее... 
Но ведь я себя вести по-мужски умею! 

Защищаю во дворе маленьких и слабых 
И справляю в феврале День Армейской славы. 
Я сумел бы выполнять, как солдат, задания. 
Попрошу меня принять в армию заранее! 

(Татьяна Бокова) 

*Стихи:*

 http://dety-school1702.ucoz.ru/publ/...stva/14-1-0-13

----------

Mandarinka-79 (20.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> Мне очень понравилась песенка. И оформление замечательное. А где песенку можно взять? Может ты уже выкладывала, а я пропустила.....


Лиля, спасибо тебе! Выставляю именно из-за этого - кто-то увидит и что-то новое для себя усмотрит. И на основе увиденного сделает своё. А потом и с нами поделится. Выставляю ноты и фонограмму - *в прошлом году поделились девочки, спасибо им большое!*  Я не использовала фонограмму, потому что там темп медленноват. Надо с фонограммой поработать: где обрезать, где прибавить, тогда и подойдёт мне полностью. И вступление хорошее в фонограмме. Но мне, по моему замыслу, нужно было именно то, что есть только в нотном тексте - там нотки звучат, как звонок.  
[IMG]http://*********su/1445260m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/1455503m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/1445263m.jpg[/IMG] 

Фонограмма: 
http://narod.ru/disk/41739768001.887...D0%B5.mp3.html

----------


## МУЗОК

МО музыкальных руководителей. Тема: "Работа с родителями". 
Дети 5,6 - 6,6 лет. Взрослые - это родители. Рядом с детьми - воспитатель. 1-ый ролик. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMf0N...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), lyalya67 (12.08.2016), нутя (18.08.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

МО музыкальных руководителей. Тема: "Работа с родителями". 
 Дети 5,6 - 6,6 лет. Взрослые - это родители. Рядом с детьми - воспитатель. 2-ой ролик. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4tMJT...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), mswetlana23 (10.06.2016), нутя (18.08.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

МО музыкальных руководителей. Тема: "Работа с родителями". 
 Дети 5,6 - 6,6 лет. Взрослые - это родители. На лавочке, возле печки - воспитатель. 4-ый ролик.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__g2S...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), нутя (18.08.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

МО музыкальных руководителей. Тема: "Работа с родителями". 
 Дети 5,6 - 6,6 лет. Взрослые - это родители. Рядом с детьми - воспитатель. 6-ой ролик. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbHby...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), нутя (18.08.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

МО музыкальных руководителей. Тема: "Работа с родителями". 
 Дети 5,6 - 6,6 лет. Взрослые - это родители. Рядом с детьми - воспитатель. 7-ой ролик.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7naH2...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), нутя (18.08.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

МО музыкальных руководителей. Тема: "Работа с родителями". 
 Дети 5,6 - 6,6 лет. Взрослые - это родители. Рядом с детьми - воспитатель. 8-ой ролик. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8k0W...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), нутя (18.08.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

МО музыкальных руководителей. Тема: "Работа с родителями". 
 Дети 5,6 - 6,6 лет. Взрослые - это родители. Рядом с детьми - воспитатель. 9-ый ролик. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EmXq...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), нутя (18.08.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

МО музыкальных руководителей. Тема: "Работа с родителями". 
 Дети 5,6 - 6,6 лет. Взрослые - это родители. Рядом с детьми - воспитатель. 10-ый ролик. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtt_4...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), нутя (18.08.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> хочу у Вас попросить ноты "прощального вальса" Гомоновой.
> очень понравился танец и песня интересная.


Машенька, пожалуйста: 
[IMG]http://*********su/1628953m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/1612569m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/1599257m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

chmarisha (22.11.2018), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

МО музыкальных руководителей. Тема: "Работа с родителями". 
 Дети 5,6 - 6,6 лет. Взрослые - это родители. Рядом с детьми - воспитатель. 11-ый ролик. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xN_II...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), нутя (18.08.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

МО музыкальных руководителей. Тема: "Работа с родителями". 
 Дети 5,6 - 6,6 лет. *В игре принимали участие музыкальные руководители.* 12-ый ролик. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJrtw...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (14.11.2016), нутя (18.08.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

МО музыкальных руководителей. Тема: работа с родителями. Дети 5,6 - 6,6 лет. 13-ый ролик. *В сказке принимали участие музыкальные руководители**.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZV-9t...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), нутя (18.08.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

МО музыкальных руководителей. Тема: работа с родителями. Дети 5,6 - 6,6 лет. 15-ый ролик. При оцифровке утеряно изображение, но отлично сохранился звук. Извините, пожалуйста, за качество. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AfgIH...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), нутя (18.08.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Мой обещанный фестивальный танец 2006 г. Стихотворение тоже моё.
Сцену дети увидели ...во время выступления. Справились, умнички. Здесь чётко видно то, о чём я говорила вам, то, без чего танец не смотрится: 
1. Держать спину. 
2. Не опускать голову. 
3. Улыбаться.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQ7Wo...layer_embedded

Извините, пожалуйста, за качество оцифровки.

----------

annapenko (26.10.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), larisakoly (08.10.2016), marina111 (26.10.2016), SvetaH (09.03.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (14.11.2016), Дзюбкина (11.11.2016), Ириnka (27.10.2016), Людмилая (26.10.2016), Натали-наташа (13.07.2017), Татиана 65 (26.10.2016)

----------


## lllog

> Танец: "Разноцветная игра".


Муза, классно!!!!! Такая (извини) затёртая песня(на сегодняшний день) и так красиво сделали...... Смотрела с большим удовольствием....Так легко детки на шпагат сели???? Мелкие шажки...всё так технично и с улыбочкой...МОЛОДЦЫ!!!!!

----------


## МУЗОК

> Музочка и все наши девочки-музруки, поздравляю вас с Днём танца!





> Спасибо, Музочка!!! С Праздником Танца!!! Не уставай ТВОРИТЬ!!!





> Муза, классно!!!!! Такая (извини) затёртая песня(на сегодняшний день) и так красиво сделали...... Смотрела с большим удовольствием....Так легко детки на шпагат сели???? Мелкие шажки...всё так технично и с улыбочкой...МОЛОДЦЫ!!!!!



Лиля, я собрала растяжки из разных комплексов и создала свой. Если регулярно дети занимаются 3 раза в неделю, то через 2 недели уже сидят на шпагатах, а если, как в детском саду, 2 раза в неделю занятия, то на шпагат поперечный садятся через 3 недели, максимум, месяц.

----------

TATYANA_UNCHA (14.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

По просьбе девочек выставляю игру Ломовой: "Ищи". 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_VTz...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), нутя (29.03.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> Мне очень понравилась  Игра-сюрприз от Винни-Пуха, которую вы выставили на стр 13. Пожалуйста, выложите текст


Спасибо, Катюша! Попытаюсь по памяти написать. Эту игру я взяла из сборника Михайловой. Сделала её сюрпризной, выпускники не знают содержание игры и текст. Отсюда повторение каждой строчки.  

*Игра-сюрприз от Вини-Пуха*

Раз! Два! 
Острова! 
Три! Четыре! 
Мы приплыли! 
Пять! Шесть! 
Сходим здесь! 
Семь! Восемь! 
Сколько сосен! 
Девять! Десять! 
Мы в пути! 
Досчитал до 
Десяти!


И вот это уже сама добавила: 

Где ты милый Пятачок? 
Поспеши сюда, дружок!

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), larisakoly (12.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Мои обещанные "Весёлые ножки" с фестиваля 2007 г. 

Экран нужно было оформить в виде ширмы для кукольного театра, только в перевёрнутом виде. Я и боковины отрезала и раскроила. Но у завы свои тараканы: просто-напросто запретила. И оборвала боковины, за которыми прятались бы взрослые. И надо было на 12 см опустить ткань ниже. Но не разрешили укорачивать стойки, а просто опустить ткань - эти стойки торчали бы своими деревяшками сверху. Танец понравился всем, сидящим во Дворце культуры. Подходили родители детей из других садов и восторженно благодарили. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VT4z0...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), jarinka (10.11.2018), katerina33 (19.03.2019), larisakoly (12.11.2016), SvetaH (11.11.2018)

----------


## МУЗОК

Оцифровала, правда, не совсем качественно, *телевизионный репортаж от 25 декабря 2003 года* об одном из моих утренников. Вырезала стихи, которые дети читали Деду Морозу, остальное оставила. В конце есть тот момент, о котором я вам рассказывала - огоньки в руках детей.

_ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMq6F...layer_embedded
_

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), larisakoly (12.11.2016), livni (18.11.2016), marih (02.11.2016), nezabudka-8s (19.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Замечательное развлечение: "Кто нагрел скамейку" из книги "Праздники в детском саду для детей 2-4 лет" Н.Лукониной и Л.Чадовой. Провожу много лет для детей всех возрастов - от двух до семи лет - меняю только репертуар и подводочки, усложняю материал для более старших групп, а идею оставляю. 

[IMG]http://*********net/2923794m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/2909458m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/2912530m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/2916630m.jpg[/IMG]

А это мой вариант, наиболее приемлемый и не требующий основательной и долгой подготовки: 

*Кто нагрел скамейку?* 
*Летнее развлечение для детей младшего и среднего возраста* 

Дети заходят в зал и останавливаются в кругу 

Ведущая: 
Утро настало, 
Солнышко встало!
Солнышко, приди скорей, 
Улыбнись нам веселей! 

*Песня: «Солнышко» м. Е.Гомоновой* 

Ведущая: 
Просыпалось на заре 
Солнышко за тучкой, 
Выпускало погулять 
Солнечные лучики! 
Разбежались, разлетелись, 
Закружились, завертелись. 
Раз, два, три, четыре, пять, 
Будем с солнышком играть! 

*Танец: «Весёлая пляска» польск.мел.* 

Дети садятся. Включается фонограмма с трелями птиц. 

Ведущая: 
Кто же это так свистит? 
Это птичка к нам летит! (берёт птичку) 
Маленькая птичка прилетела к нам. 
Я тебе, малютка, зёрен вкусных дам. 
Маленькая птичка зёрнышки клюёт. (Включается фонограмма) 
Как же чудно птичка песенки поёт!.. 
Птичка порадовала нас своим пением, ребятки, давайте птичке песенку споём. 

*Песня: «Птичка» м. М.Раухвергера  
*
Ведущая: 
Улетела птичка! 
Новый гость к нам идёт, 
Свою песенку поёт. 

Петушок: 
Ку-ка-ре-ку! Ку-ка-ре-ку! 
Не лежите на боку! 
Эй, цыплята-петушки, 
Расправляйте гребешки! 
Выходите за порог, 
Ждёт вас просо и горох! 

*Инсценировка песни: «Цыплята» м. А.Филиппенко* 

Петушок садится на скамейку

Петушок: 
На скамейке кто сидел? 
Кто нагреть её успел? 

Появляется кошка 

Кошка: 
Мяу-мяу! Накормите! 
Мяу-мяу! Угостите! 
Дайте лепёшки, 
Молочка немножко! 

Ведущая: 
Угостим нашу гостью молочком. 

*Песня: «Кошка» м. Ан.Александрова * 

Кошка: 
Топы-топы, лапочки, 
Мягонькие тапочки. 
Хочет в пляс пуститься кошка. 
Спляшем, деточки, немножко! 

*Игра: «Воробушки и кошка» немецк.мел.* 

Кошка: 
Ах, устала кошка, 
Отдохну немножко. 

Кошка садится на скамейку 

Кошка: 
На скамейке кто сидел? 
Кто её нагреть успел? 

Появляется собачка 

Ведущая: 
Прибежал  к нам на порог 
Наш знакомый пёс Дружок!... 

*Песня: «Про Бобика» м. Т.Попатенко* 
(я давно переделала эту песню и поём мы её с такими словами: 
"Вот сидит Дружок - наш пёс,
Гав! ГАв! 
Белый лобик, чёрный нос. 
Гав! Гав! 
Ты, Дружок, нам лапу дай! 
Гав! Гав! 
Сядь на коврик, и не лай. 
Тс-с...")

Дружок: 
Стало жарко в доме мне 
На ворсистом на ковре! 
На скамейке полежу, 
На ребяток погляжу! 
На скамейке кто сидел? 
Кто её нагреть успел? 

Ведущая: 
Кто нас, дети, разбудил, 
Лес и поле осветил? 
Кто нагрел траву, скамейку, 
Даже воду в нашей лейке? 
Кто с утра светил в оконце, 
Догадались? Это… 

Дети: 
Солнце! 

Ведущая: 
Солнце согрело зверяток!
Солнце ласкает ребяток! 
Спасибо, наше солнышко! 
Спасибо, колоколнышко!..
Солнце с неба нам сияет, 
Танцевать всех приглашает! 

*Игра: «Все в хоровод!» Железнова 
*
Ведущая: 
Ребята, посмотрите на наших гостей: 
Разомлели на солнышке кошка с собачкой. 
Даже Петушок глаз прикрыл и прикорнул на тёплой скамейке. 
Мы не будем их будить, пусть отдыхают. А мы с вами пойдём дальше веселиться. 

******* 
Я использую мягкие игрушки во всех группах

----------

larisakoly (12.11.2016), tvelen (04.04.2016), Любовь Анатольевна (18.05.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Сценарный материал взят  на сайте *http://muzruk.net/2011/09/poxod-v-gosti-k-letu/ MuzRuk.net Ирина Семененко. Блог практикующего музыкального руководителя* 

Немного переработано и изменено. 


*Поход "В гости к Лету"*
Средний и старший возраст 

Солнце греет, припекает.
Лето в гости приглашает.
И прислало  детям птичку,
Птичку-птичку, невеличку.
Встретим её весело,
Споём птичке песенку!

*Песня: «Птичка»  м.  Д. Тухманова 
*
Птичка: 
Как хорошо поют ребятки!
Все певцы – как на подбор!
Приглашаю, приглашаю 
Вас к себе в зеленый бор!
Поскорее собирайтесь -
Лето красное зовет!
Веселее, не стесняйтесь, 
Заводите хоровод.

*Хоровод с колокольчиками и маракасами: «Песенка лесная»  м. С.Суэтова* 
Дети идут в хороводе и, согласно тексту, играют на музыкальных инструментах. 

Лисичка: 
Узнали меня – я лисичка.
Зверушкам лесным я сестричка. 
Решила днём я прогуляться, 
И на цветы полюбоваться. 
Вдруг, слышу: кто-то веселится. 
Вам тоже дома не сидится? 

Взрослый: 
Да, Лисичка, в лес спешат 
Много маленьких ребят.
Их в гости пригласило Лето.

Лисичка: 
Как интересно! Лето?

Дети:
Лето!

Лисичка:
А можно мне с большим  букетом
Отправиться на встречу с Летом?



Взрослый: 
Ну, конечно, Лисичка, идем.
И букет твой в подарок возьмем.

*Песня с движениями: «Лесная прогулка» м. К.Титаренко* 


Белка Резвушка:  
Здравствуйте, ребята!
Я белочка Резвушка.

 Белка Веселушка:  
А я – ее подружка –
Белка  Веселушка.

Белка Резвушка: 
Очень любим мы резвиться
И по веточкам скакать.
Но куда же вы идёте  
Интересно Белкам знать. 

Взрослый: 
Вам ребята шлют приветы!
А спешим мы в гости к Лету.
Шли мы,  шли и заплутали…
Лето, Белки, не встречали?

Белка Веселушка: 
Выручит вас Веселушка:
Лето на лесной опушке
Затевает хоровод,
Всех ребят к себе зовет.

*Хоровод-игра: «Все в хоровод» (автор Е.Железнова)*
Дети на запев двигаются каждый раз по-разному: начинают в хороводе, затем, врассыпную, парами по кругу, врассыпную, парами врассыпную. На припев,  все дети должны успеть встать в круг и взяться за руки.

Взрослый: 
Поспешим, малыши, на опушку,
Помогли вам лесные зверушки.
По тропинке, скорее, вперёд! 
Лето, дети, всех в гости вас ждет!

*Игра: «По тропинке. Через ручеёк.»* 
Дети идут по скамейке, змейкой по верёвке, перепрыгивают через «ручеёк».

Лето: 
Здравствуйте, дети! 

Дети: 
Здравствуй, Лето! 

1 реб.: 
Здравствуй, Лето, 
Здравствуй, Лето! 
Сколько солнца, сколько света!
Сколько бабочек, жучков,
Сколько ягод и цветов!

Лето: 
Да, ребятки, я стараюсь
Чтобы солнышко ярче светило,
Всех согрело бы, приласкало,
Никого на земле не забыло:
Ни птичек-певуний,
Ни ярких цветов,
Ни сосен высоких,
Ни малых жучков.

2 реб.: 
Спасибо, лето  яркое,
Спасибо, лето жаркое!
Мы долго тебя ждали,
По солнышку скучали!

3 реб.: 
Лето теплое, и мы
Тебя с радостью встречаем.
Вот такой букет красивый
Из лесных цветов вручаем.



Лето: 
Ну, спасибо! В хоровод
Лето всех гостей зовет.

*Песенка-игра: «На лесной опушке» бел.мел.* 
На лесной опушке квакают лягушки.
А у входа в тёмный бор вырос яркий мухомор.
Ёжик по лесу гуляет и грибочки собирает.
А на ёлке замерла, - спит премудрая сова.
Что за скрежет, что за рёв? 
Это кто свалился в ров? 
Кто тут расшумелся слишком?.. 
Это ж косолапый мишка! 
Но вот вечер наступает и в лесу всё замолкает. 
Стихло всё, лишь на опушке звучно квакают лягушки. 

Лето: 
Как вы весело плясали!
Не устали?

Дети: 
Не устали!

 Лето: 
Ну, тогда скорей встречайте,  
Дети, летние Цветы:  
На лугу в своих нарядах 
Расцвели для красоты. 

 1 Цветок: 
Мы, цветочки летние,
Все вам очень рады.
С радостью, гостей встречаем, 
Поиграть вас приглашаем.

*Игра: «Соберись по цвету одежды»* 
Дети, вместе с Цветами: красно-оранжевым, жёлто-коричневым, сине-голубым, салатово-зелёным, фиолетово-белым в хороводе легко бегут по кругу. На тихую музыку присаживаются на корточки и закрывают глаза руками. Цветы выходят из круга и становятся каждый в разных местах зала. На громкую музыку, дети подбегают к своему Цветку, соответствующему цвету их одежды, и становятся вокруг него, взявшись за руки. Игра повторяется 2-3 раза. 

Лето: 
Оглянитесь вокруг:
Лето – всем на свете друг.

4 реб.: 
Солнце красное проснулось!
Позевало, потянулось:
Тянет теплые лучи!
Просыпаются ручьи!


5 реб: 
Цветочки просыпаются,
Росою умываются!
Распускают лепесточки!
Ах, красивые цветочки!

6 реб.: 
Рыбки прыгают в воде,
Брызги падают везде!
Бабочки порхают,
Пыльцу всю собирают!

7 реб.: 
С клевера на кашку
Прыгают букашки!
Заяц кушает морковку!
Рядом Божия Коровка
Как пятнистый самолет
Отправляется в полет:
Крылья расправляет,
Над землей летает!

Лето: 
А теперь, детвора,
Начинается игра.

*Игра: «Ловим комара»*
Начинается игра.
Ловим, ловим комара!
Хлоп в ладошки,
Хлоп-хлоп-хлоп!
Ну-ка ножкой
Топ-топ-топ!
Вот как мы играем,
Комара пугаем!
Укусил комар кого-то!
Улетай-ка на болото!
Хлоп в ладошки,
Хлоп-хлоп-хлоп!
Ну-ка ножкой
Топ-топ-топ!
Вот как мы играем,
Комара пугаем!
Мы руками машем:
Кыш от детки нашей!
Хлоп в ладошки,
Хлоп-хлоп-хлоп!
Ну-ка ножкой
Топ-топ-топ!
Вот как мы играем,
Комара пугаем!
В домик сядем — он пищит!
Поищи нас, поищи!
Хлоп в ладошки,
Хлоп-хлоп-хлоп!
Ну-ка ножкой
Топ-топ-топ!
Вот как мы играем,
Комара пугаем!
Победили комара!
Вот веселая игра!

Лето: 
Весело вам было?

Дети: 
Да!

Лето: 
Лето радо вам всегда!
Что же, вам домой пора. 
До свиданья, детвора! 

*Песня «Лето» м. А.Кудряшова*

----------

нутя (21.03.2016), Раисса (16.03.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Вход в этом году я сделала по заказу воспитателя: вход и поклон: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ivt0...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), krinka (08.04.2019), larisakoly (12.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Хочу поблагодарить за щедрость, с которой делится с нами своими находками *Леночка - matvi-elena* - она нашла весь материал для этого номера: стихи и музыку.

Слова рефрена должны произносить разные дети. Но так как в подготовительной группе был карантин с 29 апреля по 21 мая по скарлатине, воспитатель решила сделать по-своему, и отдала слова рефрена одному ребёнку: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2XRk...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), krinka (08.04.2019), tvelen (04.04.2016), Маргошик68 (16.03.2016), нутя (21.03.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Огромное спасибо *Лилечке - lllog* - за помощь: она прописала мелодию запева (куплета) в фонограмме! 
Спасибо *Леночке - Елена М* - мы с ней вместе "причёсывали" стилистику этой и ещё одной песни. 
Спасибо *Ирочке - Иринкааа62* - за переделку припева. 
А я переделала слова рефрена: первый раз дети поют "Слёзы в маминых глазах", во второй раз "Радость в маминых глазах" и в третий "Счастье в маминых глазах". 
*Великая сила наш Форум. Огромное всем спасибо!* 

*"Песня первоклассника":* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfq4S...layer_embedded


*Песня первоклассника* 
м. Н. Май, перевёл с украинского Андрей Узунов, приложили руку к стилистике Елена М и МУЗОК, прилизала-причесала и припев сочинила Иринкааа62, немного видоизменила слова в песне и рефрене я  :Grin: 

I.
В школу каждый пойти поскорее хочет, 
На урок звенит звонок, весело хохочет. 
И смеётся в небесах солнышко, лучится, 
Слёзы в маминых глазах, я иду учиться! 
Слёзы в маминых глазах, я иду учиться! 


Припев: 
Мы уходим, до свиданья!
С грустью в сердце расстаёмся, 
Но родной наш детский садик 
Не забудем никогда. 
Мы уходим, до свиданья!
В школе будем мы учиться.
Мы уже не дошколята, 
Мы теперь семья одна! 

II.
До свиданья, детский сад,
Шумный и весёлый.
Скоро прозвенит звонок,
Позовёт нас в школу.
И смеётся в небесах солнышко, лучится, 
Радость в маминых глазах, я иду учиться! 
Радость в маминых глазах, я иду учиться! 


Припев.

III.
Ждут нас новые друзья,
Школьные задания.
Воспитателям своим скажем до свидания! 
И смеётся в небесах солнышко, лучится, 
Счастье в маминых глазах, я иду учится! 
Счастье в маминых глазах, я иду учится! 

P.S. От волнения дети перепутали слова и пропустили второй куплет.

----------

calina (17.03.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), krinka (08.04.2019), larisakoly (12.11.2016), LiliyaOdiss (16.03.2016), maksun79 (08.04.2019), mochalova19 (16.03.2016), nezabudka-8s (07.04.2019), NikTanechka (16.03.2016), Raisa Vayner (07.04.2019), SeverynkaIrina (16.03.2016), SvetaH (16.03.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (08.04.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (08.04.2019), tvelen (04.04.2016), VITA786 (16.03.2016), ~Марина~ (16.03.2016), Веселиса (10.04.2019), гунька (16.03.2016), Дзюбкина (11.11.2016), Екатерина Шваб (16.03.2016), Любовь Р. (09.04.2019), Людмилая (16.03.2016), Маргошик68 (16.03.2016), Ната25 (16.03.2016), НСА (16.03.2016), Озма (16.03.2016), опал1 (16.03.2016), Римма1961 (08.04.2019), Тамара 379 (16.03.2016), Урдомчанка (09.04.2019)

----------


## Раисса

> Весёлые ножки: "Хорошее настроение"


Музочка, прелесть "Весёлые ножки" и всё, что ты делаешь!!! Посмотрела только 2 странички (начала почему-то с конца). Всё замечательно, детки хороши и в танцах, и в пении! Смотрела на одном дыхании, словно на концерте, завтра хорошенько просмотрю танцы и двинусь дальше по темке! Умничка, дальнейших тебе творческих успехов!!!!!!!

----------

МУЗОК (29.07.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Хочу сказать спасибо *Мариночке - mia10* - за переделку слов "Старого вальска" и фонограмму. 
Девочки должны были во время пения и своего, и в то время, когда поёт воспитатель, слегка нежно покачиваться. Но растерялись и напрочь забыли об этом  :Meeting:  Девочки все чисто интонирующие, но воспитатель "поработала" с ними в группе, выдрессировала: "...пойте громко"  :Blink:  От этого, конечно, чуть исказилась чистота звучания. Детей было слышно хорошо, звук направлен на родителей, а запись велась сбоку, поэтому на видео тихо звучат их голоса. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBrH5...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), нутя (21.03.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Танец на песню: "Отличное настроение". Спасибо *Виталику - TIMOHA69* -за фонограмму. Я немного переделала слова, чтобы по смыслу появилась связка со школой: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33PWT...layer_embedded

----------

galy-a (05.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), larisakoly (12.11.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (02.06.2016), Vestochka (04.04.2016), VITA786 (16.03.2016), Задор_Инка (16.03.2019), Маргошик68 (16.03.2016), Ната25 (16.03.2016)

----------


## Яшалтинка

> Танец на песню: "Отличное настроение". Спасибо Виталику - TIMOHA69 -за фонограмму.


Классно!!!! Хороший номер с малышами)))))))))) Делись, Музочка, текстом и фонограммкой :Smile3: (надеюсь Виталик не обидится)))))))

----------

МУЗОК (05.04.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> Классно!!!! Хороший номер с малышами)))))))))) Делись, Музочка, текстом и фонограммкой





> а можно фонограммку и слова?


С удовольствием делюсь!

*"Отличное настроение"*

Фонограмма: 
https://yadi.sk/d/EugATnsseXsqu 
Слова: 
I.
Мы танцуем сегодня, улыбаясь друг другу, 
Настроенье отличное у нас.
Потому что девчонки, потому что мальчишки 
Отправляются из сада в первый класс! 

Припев: 

Ля-ля-ля, ля-ля-ля! Это песенка весёлая моя!
Ля-ля-ля, ля-ля-ля! Это песенка чудесная моя!
Ля-ля-ля, ля-ля-ля! Это песенка весёлая моя!
Ля-ля-ля, ля-ля-ля! Это песенка чудесная моя!

II.
Мы на празднике нашем с малышами попляшем, 
Всюду слышен сегодня детский смех. 
Улыбнёмся друг другу и прогоним мы скуку, 
Настроенье отличное у всех!

Припев. 

https://yadi.sk/i/fDDdJ9HfeXswV

Ноты: 
https://yadi.sk/i/H1gChHgLeXszU

----------

alla-mus (05.04.2016), galy-a (05.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), krinka (08.04.2019), Raisa Vayner (14.01.2016), SeverynkaIrina (16.05.2016), varvara7371 (20.05.2016), Vestochka (04.04.2016), ВИОЛА ОЗ (17.03.2016), Екатерина Шваб (16.03.2016), Ладога (16.03.2016), Любовь Анатольевна (18.05.2016), Маргошик68 (16.03.2016), Ната25 (16.03.2016), Наталья0405 (20.05.2016), опал1 (16.03.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Алые паруса, потому как детский сад так и называется. Можно любого другого цвета брать шарфы: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6-8_...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), krinka (08.04.2019), larisakoly (12.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Огромное спасибо *Оленьке Кокаревой -kok1867-* за великолепный танец "Бескозырка"! Но, так как у меня другая музыка, пришлось видоизменить кое-что, чтобы совпало по ритму. Но саму композицию я сохранила. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glRh_...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), larisakoly (12.11.2016), опал1 (16.03.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Моя *авторская* *игра.* Дети немного сбились: после того, как стали на середину зала, они должны просто маршировать на месте, активно поднимая ноги, и только после этого делать поворот, акцентируя удар правой ногой об пол: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzUzZ...layer_embedded

----------

alla-mus (15.05.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), krinka (08.04.2019), larisakoly (18.10.2016), tvelen (06.04.2016), опал1 (16.03.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Спасибо *Танечке - Вершинина Татьяна -*  за идею и описание танца; спасибо *Леночке - Уралочка -*  и *Кирочке - Рема555 -*  за видео танца; и огромное спасибо *Лилечке - lllog* - за помощь в наложении мелодии на минусовую фонограмму: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fay28...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), krinka (08.04.2019), tvelen (06.04.2016), опал1 (16.03.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Огромное спасибо нашей *Танечке - танюха1972* за танцевально-речевую композицию к 8 Марта"Нарисую маме"! Так как песенка о дне 8 марта, я подобрала другую, чтобы сделать танец на выпуск в школу. Поэтому, пришлось движения видоизменить, чтобы подошли под слова и музыку: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWm9I...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), tvelen (06.04.2016), ва.лен.ти.н. (29.01.2017), нутя (23.04.2016)

----------


## танюха1972

*Муза,здорово когда берётся идея,а номер смотрится как новый,уже по своему.Это и говорит о творчестве.Молодец!!!*

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFJnp...layer_embedded 


* 





> Муза,здорово когда берётся идея,а номер смотрится как новый,уже по своему.Это и говорит о творчестве.Молодец!!!


Спасибо, Танечка! Я в этом году по ряду причин, ну не хотела творчеством заниматься  :Blink:  И зарылась с головой в форумский материал. Очень многое нравится, откладывала себе в копилочку, а чтобы использовать - руки не доходили. Так что, это здорово, что я лентяйничала, сумела-таки взять многие из обалденных работ форумчан  :Ok:  Весь выпуск на 90% ваш, девочки! А я только подгоняла ваши уникальные номера под другую музыку и возможности моего музыкального зала, я имею в виду, его крохотный размер.

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), tvelen (06.04.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Хочу сказать огромное спасибо * Леночке - Левадана* - в основе композиции лежит её "*танец с мамами*". Большущее спасибо *Светланке* - *Музыкант38* - за работу с музыкальным файлом. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tC7mv...layer_embedded

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), larisakoly (22.03.2020), SeverynkaIrina (16.05.2016), tvelen (06.04.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Хочу сказать спасибо *Анечке - annushka* - я подсмотрела в двух её танцах несколько выразительных моментов и взяла их себе на вооружение. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eo5DZ...layer_embedded

----------

ambra (20.05.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), larisakoly (22.03.2020), olga kh (20.05.2016), tvelen (06.04.2016), Valenta (20.05.2016), Людмилая (20.05.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5F2Va...layer_embedded

----------

alla-mus (15.05.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), tvelen (06.04.2016), Дзюбкина (11.11.2016)

----------


## SvetaH

Дорогая МУЗОЧКА! Твои материалы это как всегда кладезь идей. Случайно увидела на ютубе танец-игру "Две сестрицы, две руки" и по залу сразу узнала что это твоё, и сразу к тебе в темку, думаю, как это я её пропустила.
Если можно, поделись фонограммой и текстом, и то некоторые слова разобрать не могу. Пожалуйста!

----------


## МУЗОК

> Твои материалы это как всегда кладезь идей.


Спасибо огромнейшее, Светланка! 



> увидела на ютубе танец-игру "Две сестрицы, две руки"


Вот ссылка: 

Слова: 

1. 
Две сестрицы, две руки - 
Левая и правая, 
Две сестрицы, две руки - 
Левая и правая! 
Рвут на грядке сорняки - 
Левая и правая. 
Рвут на грядке сорняки - 
Левая и правая! 

2. 
Две сестрицы, две руки - 
Левая и правая, 
Две сестрицы, две руки - 
Левая и правая! 
Воду моря и реки 
Загребают, плавая. 
Воду моря и реки 
Загребают, плавая! 

3. 
Две сестрицы, две руки - 
Левая и правая, 
Две сестрицы, две руки - 
Левая и правая! 
Стряхивают капельки - 
Левая и правая. 
Стряхивают капельки - 
Левая и правая! 

4. 
Две сестрицы, две руки - 
Левая и правая, 
Две сестрицы, две руки - 
Левая и правая! 
Хлопают в ладоши - 
Левая и правая. 
Хлопают в ладоши - 
Левая и правая!

----------


## Terely

Посмотрела видео у Вас в теме. Какая же Вы молодец!  :Oj:  Как раскованно и свободно дети выступают, как хорошо поют, танцуют и играют на инструментах.И песни то не самые простые и легкие. 
Спасибо огромное за фонограмму "Песни первоклассника"! Обязательно возьму на выпуск. У меня в этом году очень сильная группа, почти одни девочки, много поющих. 
В общем подсмотрела много замечательных идей  :Aga:  
Еще очень понравилась песня "Музыкальное настроение" и исполнение с инструментами -  :Ok:  Можно набраться наглости и попросить фонограмму и слова?  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## МУЗОК

27 сентября. День дошкольного работника. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tw_lV...layer_embedded

P.S. А вот, интересно: дети поют "Мы на занятиях много узнаем"... Теперь, что, надо петь "Мы на НОД много узнаем"?  :Taunt:  Здорово будет, понятно маленьким деткам  :Yahoo:

----------

tvelen (06.04.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> просмотрела Ваши материалы, очень понравились, можно минусовочку и слова "Музыкального настроения", и частушек, заранее Вам огромное спасибо!


Юленька, ноты, слова и фонограмма караоке чуть выше уже выложены, а это

*слова частушек* в конце этого сценария: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4148338 

Здесь *мелодия, написанная буквенно*: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4148519

*Спасибо за добрые слова*

----------


## lenok_64

Частушки про детский сад.

Ух ты, ах ты, деточки спели,
Ух ты , ах ты, и мы захотели!

Музочка, как всегда здорово! Дети такие искренние, довольные. Эмоциональное исполнение!Спасибо!

----------

МУЗОК (29.07.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> Ух ты, ах ты, деточки спели,
> Ух ты , ах ты, и мы захотели!
> 
> Музочка, как всегда здорово! Дети такие искренние, довольные. Эмоциональное исполнение!Спасибо!


Леночка, спасибо! Беру их на День дошкольного работника, но можно и на Выпуск, наверно, взять. 

Это дети, перешедшие из ясель: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49iWD...layer_embedded

----------

tvelen (06.04.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

В прошлом году выставляли игру *"Дворник и листочки" - автор стихов и игры Н.Б. Караваева*. Я в прошлом же году адаптировала эту игру для Осени. В этом году повторила на всех младших и младше-средних группах. Детям очень нравится игра. 

Использую музыку, которую *Леночка - Левадана* - в прошлом году попросила записать с нотного материала нашего умничку *Виталия - TIMOHA69*. Благодаря вам, дорогие друзья, получилась эта игра в новой интерпретации. 
Спасибо! 

Игра: 

https://yadi.sk/i/KN2P61LrbyaMD


Фонограмма: 

https://yadi.sk/d/y8eFGNokbybCH

----------

Любовь Анатольевна (18.05.2016), Сентябринка (20.05.2016)

----------


## lllog

> Это дети, перешедшие из ясель:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49iWD...layer_embedded


Насмеялась...Такие два мальчишки чуднЫх, на переднем плане, справа...... Так эмоции передавать старались......   :Taunt:

----------


## МУЗОК

8 марта. Старшая логопедическая группа. В утреннике участвуют дети среднего и младшего возраста, так как все три группы были закрыты на карантин и деток осталось совсем мало: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzWhzPNQ3W0

----------

tvelen (06.04.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSTcr6ObR0I

----------

tvelen (06.04.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbB6CuvMD-4

----------

tvelen (06.04.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Lwv9XmoM3s

----------

tvelen (06.04.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXL_YHh7AV0

----------


## МУЗОК

Показываю свою "актёрскую" работу у напарницы. Звездю-юююю!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Сотрудники ухохатывались  :Grin:  А мы с напарницей ухохатываемся, глядя, как меняет свои очертания средний ком снеговика при прыжках  :Taunt:  Ну, натурально, "Снежный БАБ". Голос низким не делала, чтобы деток не испугать.

http://youtu.be/wl5iNtApiVY

----------

людмила-45 (25.08.2020)

----------


## МУЗОК

http://youtu.be/zPsUDjpdniM

----------


## faina

> Ну, натурально, "Снежный БАБ".
> http://youtu.be/wl5iNtApiVY


Великолепный снеговик!!!  Настоящий!!!Всегда мечтала о таком! Прямо хочется всем своим воспитателям показать, как надо играть! Спасибо, уважаемая Муза, за Ваше творчество! От души поздравляю Вас со всеми прошедшими прадниками! Всех Вам Благ!

----------


## К.Т.В.

> Показываю свою "актёрскую" работу у напарницы. Звездю-юююю!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Музочка, просто молодец!. вот такого Снеговика :Grin:  я всегда вижу, когда пишу сценарии, но приходят почему-то другие..... :No2:  Спасибо!!!

----------


## Petavla

Музочка, так ты ещё и роли играешь! Да так здорово!
А кто ж за инструментом - коллега?

----------


## olga kh

> Показываю свою "актёрскую" работу у напарницы. Звездю-юююю!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Музочка, БРАВО!!!!!И, правда, классный такой Снеговик - настоящий!!! Веселый, заводной, озорной! Вот ведь ты какая - на все руки и ноги))))))

----------


## Елена М

*Ой, Музочка, молодец какая! Озорная, заводная, смешная!!!!! Молодчина! Звездааааа!!!!!!!!* :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:

----------


## Олюр

> http://youtu.be/zPsUDjpdniM


 Замечательный праздник, поздравляю! Мне понравилось все, а  ролдь Снеговика особенно удалась! Молодец!

----------


## lllog

> Снеговик в яслях.


Да...Чтоб такой Снеговик получился...надо только самой в него нарядиться... :Ok:

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBKAt05r0vk


* 





> Великолепный снеговик!!!  Настоящий!!!Всегда мечтала о таком! Прямо хочется всем своим воспитателям показать, как надо играть! Спасибо, уважаемая Муза, за Ваше творчество! От души поздравляю Вас со всеми прошедшими прадниками! Всех Вам Благ!


Наташа, спасибо за лестный отзыв. А воспитателям, это точно, нужно показывать удачные видео. Я так свой новогодний утренник с яслями (выставляла 2 года назад в теме отрывки) новым ведущим показываю. Даю домой, и говорю: учи точь в точь со всеми ударениями. Это более наглядно для многих, чем просто объяснение. 




> Музочка, просто молодец!. вот такого Снеговика я всегда вижу, когда пишу сценарии, но приходят почему-то другие..... Спасибо!!!


Танечка, спасибо! Я бы тоже хотела выразительных героев, но за неимением таковых, не беру их совсем на новогодний праздник в ясельках.
С праздником, с именинами, Танечка!




> Музочка, так ты ещё и роли играешь! Да так здорово!
> А кто ж за инструментом - коллега?


Танюша, спасибо! Сотрудники, глядя на меня, веселились на всю катушку  :Taunt:  За инструментом напарница, это её группа. 
Танечка, родная моя и хорошая, с праздником тебя, с именинами! 




> Музочка, БРАВО!!!!!И, правда, классный такой Снеговик - настоящий!!! Веселый, заводной, озорной! Вот ведь ты какая - на все руки и ноги))))))


Олюшка, спасибо! На утреннике играла впервые, зато дважды с интервалом в 1 час  :Grin:  Это уже второй утренник. Если дадут диск (снимал другой оператор), может, ещё что выставлю. Работала всегда одна, поэтому и не рассматривался вопрос о моём участии в ролях, сидела за инструментом. А на развлечениях играла и раньше: Карлсона, Зиму, Матушку Боярыню, мож, ещё кого, забыла. Выскакивала, периодами к центру подбегала, кнопочки тыкала, и дальше бежала детей развлекать  :Yahoo: 




> Ой, Музочка, молодец какая! Озорная, заводная, смешная!!!!! Молодчина! Звездааааа!!!!!!!


Ага, я сразу, по реакции коллег поняла, что понесло-ооо, "звездю"  :Girl Blum2:  Спасибо, Леночка! 



> Замечательный праздник, поздравляю! Мне понравилось все, а  ролдь Снеговика особенно удалась! Молодец!


Оля, спасибо! Праздник составила и подготовила напарница, а я только импровизировала  :Aga: 



> Да...Чтоб такой Снеговик получился...надо только самой в него нарядиться...


Лиленька, вот поэтому, и не беру в ясли на новый год героев, чтобы не запороли праздник. Ты права, только мы, музыкальные руководители, можем спасти положение. Спасибо за похвалу!

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MadCSPytK-s

----------


## МУЗОК

В Беседке был разговор об утренниках в народном стиле. Два года назад написала сценарий *по материалам Форума*:
http://yadi.sk/d/KyYkv6lD2DK_q 

А здесь танцы: 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4199056 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4199071 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4199086 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4199099 


Здесь ноты и описание танца: 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4226972 


Текст к танцу: 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4227064

----------

Nadaa (06.02.2016), Добронрава (04.07.2019), Екатерина Шваб (10.01.2016)

----------


## Anfisa23

> В Беседке был разговор об утренниках в народном стиле. Два года назад написала сценарий *по материалам Форума*:


Спасибо Вам большое!  :Smile3:

----------


## Terely

Снеговик замечательный, я показываю своим воспитателям из 1 мл. гр (девочки, только поступили на заочное, но т.к. работать некому...)  Ваш танец "Помирились" и говорю, что пока я за инструментом - они должны танцевать и показывать движения детям вот так же эмоционально и где то даже утрированно. А то и смех и грех, на утреннике одна воспитательница встала танец танцевать за детьми!!! Вторая и я перед детками показываем, а она за :-)  ну я же говороила, что обязательно делаем все с детьми! Вот она для меня и расстаралась:-) встала и МНЕ станцевала. Но мы над этим работаем..

----------


## 070165

> В Беседке был разговор об утренниках в народном стиле. Два года назад написала сценарий по материалам Форума:


Музочка очень классный сценарий , а можно Вас попросить музыку к празднику. И слова "Гусочка"-не могу скачать на страничке.Спасибо.

----------


## МУЗОК

> Музочка очень классный сценарий , а можно Вас попросить музыку к празднику. И слова "Гусочка"-не могу скачать на страничке.Спасибо.



Пожалуйста, Надюша: 

*музыка к утреннику в народном стиле* 
http://yadi.sk/d/-h3mmL1E2Q-Fj 

*слова и описание Гусачка* 
http://yadi.sk/d/7yozyYOO2Q-lv





> Снеговик замечательный, я показываю своим воспитателям из 1 мл. гр


Верочка, спасибо! Да, я думаю, что воспитателям нужен наглядный пример. У меня есть новогодний утренник для яселек, отрывки я высталяла в этой теме. Так вот, я научила девочку воспитателя делать так, как я это вижу и теперь даю другим воспитателям этот утренник как наглядное пособие. До смешного доходит, они повторяют абсолютно все речевые нюансы в интонации  :Ok:  А мне именно это и нужно. И в работе легче, не надо уйму времени тратить на хлопотные объяснения воспитателям.

----------

elen82 (31.12.2021), Irina V (18.01.2017), luisa (29.03.2017), stella.enchantix (23.11.2018), Добронрава (04.07.2019), Екатерина Шваб (10.01.2016), Любовь Анатольевна (18.05.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> У кого по близости музыка "У тебя, у меня", всё облазила-не могу найти, выручайте


Рита, вот фонограмма плюс, её сделала по моей просьбе Лилечка - Лиля Владимировна (llog). Но, когда я просила её написать фонограмму, была очень больна, плохо соображала и отправила ей концовку неточную, в конце вместо "прыг-скок" написала "прыг-прыг". Когда дети танцуют, я просто выделяю последний слог "скок" и всё прокатывает  :Ok:  

*Спасибо огромнейшее и низкий поклон Лилечке - llog - за плюсовую фонограмму*

http://yadi.sk/d/Y3hzHrfR2Q1qI

----------

ksusha0601 (14.12.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> Музочка, большое спасибо за творчество!!!!! КЛАСС!!!


Арина, спасибо! Всегда лестно слышать слова благодарности от наших творческих девочек, а от такой выдумщицы, как ты, ну очень приятно! 

Девочки, может быть, кто-то захочет воспользоваться входом на праздник, который я сочинила на песню "Мамин день" (Встречайте праздник песнями). Вход сделала для своих средних, но он подойдёт и подготовишкам. 

*Огромное спасибо Танечке - танюха1972 - за прекрасную наводку на эту песню!*

Вход 

http://yadi.sk/d/RsCf9kFb2Q6t1

----------

larisakoly (03.02.2017), nastiabar (19.01.2016), stella.enchantix (23.11.2018), SvetaH (01.02.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (01.02.2017), буссоница (31.01.2017), говорушка (01.02.2017), Ладога (03.02.2017), Лопаток (03.02.2017), Любовь Анатольевна (18.05.2016), Натали-наташа (01.02.2017), окси 777 (03.02.2017), эллона (31.01.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

В танец вставила два небольших отрывка из других групп, т.к. оператор пускал звук правильно, а движения "натянул" из другого места, получалось несоответствие песенному материалу: поётся об одном, а дети выполняют другое. Вот и пришлось "поколдовать" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muT9n-YsJqs

----------


## МУЗОК

Составила сценарий по заказу - праздник для пап без упоминания об армии. Завтра обкатаю в деле, если будут поправки, внесу их в сценарий и выставлю здесь. Если буду использовать клипы, тоже укажу. Спасибо огромное всем моим друзьям, которые помогли материалом и идеями. *Хочу поблагодарить Марину - mara400, Кириллову Людмиу Васильевну, Ирину - Irina61, Елену - Левадана, и ещё одну Елену - Тиса, Наталью - Grosmat, Валентину - Valesy, ещё Елену - tungusckova elena.* Так же, в сценарии *использован материал М.Картушиной*. Очень многое переработала, изменила, досочинила: 

http://yadi.sk/d/AV8gN-m-2fKfE 

Если нужна музыка, поделюсь.

----------

aniram23 (22.01.2017), Dilya6467 (15.01.2017), Elena 73 (20.01.2017), katerina33 (09.02.2019), livni (01.02.2017), luisa (29.03.2017), milana1717 (15.01.2017), mochalova19 (15.01.2017), Nich Tanya (05.02.2017), stella.enchantix (23.11.2018), strelka_64 (15.01.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (26.01.2017), ttanya (15.01.2017), Valenta (15.01.2017), Алена43 (20.01.2017), Валентина М (15.01.2017), Вера Чурикова (15.01.2017), Дания (15.01.2017), ИяНаталия (15.01.2017), Ладога (21.01.2017), Левадана (15.01.2017), Любовь Анатольевна (18.05.2016), Ната25 (15.01.2017), окси 777 (15.01.2017), Тариэлька (15.01.2017), Удомля (15.01.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bSQRsJyU_0

----------

larisakoly (17.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_3oUl5wD1k

----------


## МУЗОК

*Марина - mara400 - огромное спасибо за материал!*

Масленицу можно проводить на улице, тогда дети стоят, не садятся. 

Я не написала композиторов в названиях песен, торопилась. Если кому понадобится уточнить, пишите в личку.


Сценарий 

http://yadi.sk/d/G6cNGjHw3EuhO


Архив с музыкой
http://yadi.sk/d/BnJvxCG13EuBe

----------

Anisoara (19.01.2017), Elen2 (19.01.2017), elen82 (19.01.2017), Elena 73 (20.01.2017), jarinka (19.01.2017), katerina33 (09.02.2019), milana1717 (15.01.2017), Nich Tanya (30.01.2017), vishulaev (20.01.2017), yu-k-a (19.01.2017), Анжела72 (17.01.2017), говорушка (20.01.2017), Добронрава (04.07.2019), Инна Корепанова (09.02.2016), Иннусик (06.02.2017), Любовь Анатольевна (18.05.2016), Людмилая (19.01.2017), окси 777 (15.01.2017)

----------


## laks_arina

*Музочка, большое спасибо за МАСЛЕНИЦУ!!!!!!!*

----------


## МУЗОК

Поставила сложные задачи в танце: 1) после бега по кругу, найти своё место; 2) пыталась научить детей держать прямыми руки, не сгибать в локтях. В принципе, кое-что, всё-таки, удалось. Но, учитывая, что танцевали даже те, кто отсутствовал больше месяца и познакомился с танцем только на первом занятии при разучивании, а одна малява вообще увидела танец за 2 дня до утренника, но упорно стояла во время исполнения на первом плане, правда, спиной к зрителям  :Yahoo:  - четырёхлетние дети с танцем справились. Хотя я, как всегда, недовольна  :Grin: 

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYX2FidSdJs 





> Музочка, большое спасибо за МАСЛЕНИЦУ!!!!!!!





> Муза, спасибо большое-пребольшое!!! Хороший такой сценарий!!!


Аринушка! Оленька! Вы такие уважаемые мастера на нашем форуме, авторы собственных стихов и песен! Как же приятно получать положительные отзывы на материал, который я создаю, перерабатывая идеи форумчан и печатный материал! Ещё раз хочу сказать ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО МАРИНЕ - *mara400* за великолепные идеи с Масленичным деревом и Масленичным поездом - я их использую уже во второй раз! А если бы в прошлом году работала в это время в саду, то обязательно тоже взяла бы! Спасибо ВАМ за оценку моего труда.




> МУЗА большое спасибо за сценарий!!! Скорейшего выздоравления!!!


Наташенька, спасибо! Стараюсь не болеть, но  :Meeting:  Скоро "восстану"  :Taunt:

----------

mswetlana23 (10.06.2016), Раисса (01.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Хочу поблагодарить Леночку - Несси - за подаренный мне диск с новогодними песнями. Я из двух песен сделала один трек и получился вход на праздник. 

* 

*Саночки, вход: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVaQhGWcR3k*


*

Здесь  музыка
[img]http://*********ru/12224792.gif[/img]

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4944113

----------

annapenko (14.12.2016), Galina-slutsk (12.11.2016), galy-a (12.11.2016), larisakoly (12.11.2016), Lenylya (14.12.2016), olga-inku (13.12.2016), Svet_la_na (11.11.2019), Tatleo (01.12.2020), Алена43 (14.12.2016), Вера55 (13.11.2016), Дюймовочка (21.11.2016), кэт радистка (12.11.2016), нутя (31.10.2016), Римма1961 (12.11.2016), эллона (14.12.2016), Юличка М. (14.12.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> Девочки! У кого есть песенка "Прогулка" из этого видео? замечательная игра получилась!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDgw8nWk1XY


Леночка, пожалуйста, вот песенка: http://yadi.sk/d/4axKUHTm3RcHA

----------

larisakoly (18.10.2016), SVETLANA M. (12.11.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (22.05.2018), vnp (27.02.2019), МУРЁНКА (29.10.2016), Николь (29.04.2021), Римма1961 (12.03.2019)

----------


## Мопстик

> Леночка, пожалуйста, вот песенка: http://yadi.sk/d/4axKUHTm3RcHA


 :Yahoo: Огромное спасибо!!!

Уважаемая Муза! Не могли бы вы обновить ссылки на песенку *Песня первоклассника. м. Н.Май. Фонограмма с мелодией от Лили - lllog*, а также на песенку *Музыкальное настроение*!  :Tender: 




> Такими движениями можно оформить песню.
> Выпуск в школу 2006 г. Авторский сценарий "Фабрика звёзд". Извините, пожалуйста, за качество записи. 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9i4Vd...layer_embedded


 А можно нотки этой песенки?

----------


## МУЗОК

> обновить ссылки на песенку Песня первоклассника. м. Н.Май. Фонограмма с мелодией от Лили - lllog, а также на песенку Музыкальное настроение!


Лена, а ссылки рабочие! Если не скачивается, я перезалью на Яндекс.Диск. 

Песня первоклассника: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4474196 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4411201

Музыкальное настроение: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4475267 


А в школе: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4320975




> Муза, я не знаю почему, но от меня этот текст скрыт...


Лена, так как это авторские работы пользователей, я их закрыла от редких посетителей ссылками 500x365. Сейчас отправлю их в личку тебе.




> Неужели я такой редкий посетитель


В личке объяснила, почему такая ситуация создалась.

----------

larisakoly (12.11.2016)

----------


## HelenaG

На Youtube увидела игру "Буквы пляшут и поют", если я правильно поняла это ваше видео. Мне понравилась песенка. Хочу обратиться с просьбой - поделитесь пожалуйста нотами или плюсовкой, минусовкой этой песенки.(что есть) Заранее спасибо!

----------


## МУЗОК

> На Youtube увидела игру "Буквы пляшут и поют", если я правильно поняла это ваше видео. Мне понравилась песенка. Хочу обратиться с просьбой - поделитесь пожалуйста нотами или плюсовкой, минусовкой этой песенки.(что есть) Заранее спасибо!


Леночка, есть только буквенное изложение нотного материала, им и делюсь. Завтра напишу мелодию на бумаге для нот и выставлю в этом же сообщении. А если найду сборник с нотами, сфотографирую: http://yadi.sk/d/YSE_7Isp3XnXc 

Временно накалякала мелодию, потом перепишу или найду ноты: 

[IMG]http://*********org/3028544m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## МУЗОК

Из-за ужасного качества видеосъёмки не выставляла танец, но раз зашёл разговор о движениях, пожалуйста, смотрите - я взяла основное описание танца здесь на форуме несколько лет назад, кое-что подправила и изменила, совсем незначительно: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVpoRxjJ18A

----------


## МУЗОК

> Другие наши коллеги стесняются - там не получилось,
> там ошиблись дети, тут плохо снято...


Танечка, я и выставляю сырые работы - что можно сделать было за 2-3 месяца работы с новыми детьми? Но, наступив себе на своё правомерное чувство недовольства качеством, выставляю именно из-за идей. Я ведь тоже на форуме многое беру. И тоже подгоняю под себя - у каждого из нас свои возможности и своё видение, это и называется творчеством. 




> это МАЛЕНЬКИЕ ДЕТИ!


Уговариваю себя, что не так всё и плохо  :Blush2:  Но больше, конечно, уговариваю  :Girl Blum2:  Спасибо за понимание, за то, что не закидали меня тухлыми помидорами и яйцами  :Aga:  




> Главное, видно, что идёт работа, дети танцуют и поют с удовольствием!





> Я тоже присоединяюсь к благодарностям! Огромное спасибо за Ваш труд!!!


Спасибо, девочки!

Девочки, по просьбе выставляю песню: "Я рисую мечты": 
http://yadi.sk/d/UiudmNbg3aQSI 
http://yadi.sk/d/Dp_MLo2V3aSMs

----------

Наталья0405 (07.03.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

Утром, в день праздника, группа неожиданно осталась без воспитателя. И воспитатели параллельных групп, отведя свои утренники в 9.00 и 10.00, взяли чужих деток и провели в 12.00 с ними праздник. Благодаря им и пониманию родителей, которые с места подсказывали детям, кто из них должен читать стихотворение, праздник удался. Да и вы, глядя на эту видеозапись, убедитесь в этом: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNUSyxnLM1A 

Я добавила слова в хоровод обо всех участниках новогоднего праздника. Так у меня, кроме Деда Мороза и зайчиков, появились слова о снежинках, медведях и светлячках: 
http://yadi.sk/d/VWfNvRXX3onr8

----------


## МУЗОК

> воспитатели петь будут на прощанье- уж очень хотят Вот и думаю- что им можно дать спеть,посоветуйте пож.?


Наташа, посмотри здесь видео: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4412385 

А здесь фонограмма и слова, поделилась в прошлом году Мариночка - mia10, спасибо ей большое: 

http://yadi.sk/d/fSe8_IT03tPDw 

http://yadi.sk/d/S1w_O6is3tQL2 

Мы немного подкорректировали слова, они хорошо слышны при просмотре видео.

----------

iriska78 (17.04.2017), лариса61 (14.03.2017), Любовь Анатольевна (18.05.2016), нутя (21.03.2016), Т.К-Пчелка (15.05.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcolU6W45ys

----------

elen82 (19.10.2016), stranikira (26.11.2016), зулико (20.11.2016), Людмилая (19.11.2016), нутя (21.03.2016)

----------


## Олюр

Муза, все кружусь и кружусь в твоих хороводах и танцах, никак не могу остановиться! А почему? Да потому что нравится!!! Вот!

----------

nata.69. (10.05.2017), МУЗОК (19.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> Муза, все кружусь и кружусь в твоих хороводах и танцах, никак не могу остановиться! А почему? Да потому что нравится!!! Вот!


Оля, мы такими силами здесь подпитываемся друг у друга! Столько мощного авторского материала выставлено на форуме! Браво коллегам, любящим своё дело и умеющим ТВОРИТЬ! Браво Марине - хозяйке нашего замечательного дома ин-ку! Спасибо, Оленька! Мне, как и многим-многим, нравится твоё творчество. 

Вот ещё один из номеров с выпуска 2010, хотела помочь девочке и отправить по электронке, вес оказался большой. Пришлось загружать на ю-тюб. Может, кто для сеюя интересное увидит: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZgDkZgFS_o

----------

nata.69. (10.05.2017), нутя (21.03.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

_Весенний сценарий. Много авторского, много переделок сделано на материале М.Картушиной. Спасибо огромное за помощь в поиске материала Ирочке - Парина : 
http://yadi.sk/d/sOreXoDs4Doob_ 




> через ссылку видимо вес большой


Надя, в этом случае надо нарезать видео на отрывки и выставить ссылки. 




> как залить на ютуб


Зарегистрироваться на ю-тюбе. Только тогда будет доступ для заливки материала. Но хочу предупредить, что объём видео по времени для новичков ограничен, во всяком случае, так было 3 года назад. Затем, заработав кредит доверия, временные рамки расширяются. Сначала мне тоже хотелось выставлять целые работы. Но потом поняла, что лучше нарезать их. Это связано с тем, что скорость интернета не у всех позволяет загрузить большие ролики. 




> выложить на форум


Скопировать на ю-тюбе ссылку и здесь уже при ответе нажать на киноленту, находящуюся сверху печатаемого сообщения, в одном ряду со смайликом.

----------

Elen2 (26.02.2016), galy-a (05.01.2016), luisa (29.03.2017), Skania (22.01.2020), Tatleo (01.12.2020), TATYANA_UNCHA (11.04.2017), Дзюбкина (11.11.2016), Добронрава (04.07.2019), лариса 25 (10.01.2019), Любовь Анатольевна (18.05.2016), Наталья0405 (07.03.2019), нутя (21.03.2016)

----------


## laks_arina

> "Солнышкины сказки" 2 мл. гр.


*Удивительно и прекрасно!!!!!! Спасибо большое!!!!! Сделано с любовью!!!*

----------


## Ольха

> "Солнышкины сказки" 2 мл. гр.


Муза, большое спасибо за замечательный сценарий и великолепную музыку. 10 лет не вела малышей, а с будущего года они опять на мне и ваш сценарий очень пригодится.  Еще раз спасибо!
[IMG]http://*********net/3509939m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## говорушка

> "Солнышкины сказки


МУЗА какая прелесть,замечательно  все так!!! СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## olga kh

*Какое название хорошее, Музочка, - "Солнышкины сказки"!!! И столько игр! Конечно, малышам понравится такое развлечение!
*
[IMG]http://*********org/3401260.gif[/IMG]

----------

МУЗОК (29.07.2016)

----------


## Elen 77

> "Солнышкины сказки" 2 мл. гр.


Здравствуйте Муза Эдуардовна. Огромное вам спасибо за чудесный сценарий для малышей. Взяла в копилочку. Спасибо за ваше творчество и  вашу щедрость!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Олюр

Муза, ну какая же ты умница!  Все собрала, выстроила, наше дело - качай и работай! Здорово! Спасибо!

***

Муза, спасибо за интересный материал - лаконичный и выверенный!  Успехов тебе , творческих находок! Всегда с удовольствием  и предвкушением посещаю твою тему!

***

Муза, спасибо за  прекрасный материал, все очень интересно, органично!

----------

МУЗОК (29.07.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> можно Вас попросить именно тот вариант "Анастасии", который звучал в Вашем замечательном вальсе. Без "зимних" слов.
> Спасибо


Да, пожалуйста! 

https://yadi.sk/d/5YF0gJJAeXt6m 
Если нужен более короткий вариант, поделюсь.

----------

galy-a (05.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), nata.69. (10.05.2017), nat_music (09.05.2016), Дзюбкина (11.11.2016), Наталья0405 (15.07.2019)

----------


## 123Mama456

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hzis...layer_embedded


Очень понравилась игра "Буквы пляшут и поют" и очень заинтриговала игра дальше про цифры. Не поделитесь нотами и текстом? Заранее благодарю.

----------


## МУЗОК

Нежданно-негаданно собрала сценарий из материалов форума, спасибо всем! Но, как всегда, переделала до неузнаваемости, стихи в том числе. 
Дело в том, что нашим физрукам дали задание написать сценарии и провести праздники. И четыре моих младших группы попали к девочке неопытной. Она написала обычное занятие. Вот я и выручаю своих детей, сегодня сварганила материал, чтобы мероприятие не провалилось. 


http://yadi.sk/d/xpwS-EpL569DK

----------

Dilya6467 (14.05.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), kasatkinaog (18.05.2016), maksun79 (15.05.2016), marih (14.05.2016), SeverynkaIrina (16.05.2016), snegurka (14.05.2016), гномик (12.05.2016), Дзюбкина (11.11.2016), Добронрава (04.07.2019), Ирина-Ирен (14.05.2016), Ладога (05.05.2016), лариса 25 (10.01.2019), Любовь Анатольевна (18.05.2016), марина гайворонская (30.05.2016), Светик Николаевна (15.05.2016), Т.К-Пчелка (04.05.2016)

----------


## laks_arina

> Нежданно-негаданно собрала сценарий из материалов форума, спасибо всем! Но, как всегда, переделала до неузнаваемости, стихи в том числе. 
> 
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


*Благодарность без границ!*

----------


## Тиса

> Нежданно-негаданно собрала сценарий из материалов форума, спасибо всем!


*Музочка, спасибо ТЕБЕ огромное, прекрасный сценарий, очень поможет в работе!
*

----------


## liybliana

> Нежданно-негаданно собрала сценарий из материалов форума, спасибо всем! Но, как всегда, переделала до неузнаваемости, стихи в том числе.


спасибо огромное!!!!!!!

----------


## МУЗОК

Склеила для себя музыку с проигрышами, думаю, вам тоже пригодится. 

Игра с Медведем: 

http://yadi.sk/d/M9Gbmt3a5Eh78

----------

annkir (30.08.2019), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), larisakoly (13.03.2017), lorik_minsk (07.05.2021), orbit (04.04.2016), Simpatia59 (07.08.2019), Дзюбкина (16.11.2016), Добронрава (04.07.2019), Ирина-Ирен (14.05.2016), Ладога (05.05.2016), Лорис (17.12.2016), Любовь Анатольевна (18.05.2016), марина гайворонская (30.05.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Музыкальное оформление на выход Лета и на выход Медведя 


Выход Лета, с пением птиц: 

http://yadi.sk/d/kUzB9ZF65Pa2Q


Лето и дети, с щебетом птиц: 
http://yadi.sk/d/Nm8nHql55PZkQ


Выход Медведя и встреча с Зайцем ( *спасибо, девочки, за выставленную музыку для выхода персонажей*): 
http://yadi.sk/d/8qDRgQAD5PaJE

----------

Axiniy (06.06.2016), elen82 (31.05.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), larisakoly (13.03.2017), lorik_minsk (07.05.2021), marih (14.05.2016), SeverynkaIrina (16.05.2016), snegurka (14.05.2016), Tatleo (01.12.2020), Анжела72 (29.05.2016), Ладога (05.05.2016), Олюр (04.08.2016), Т.К-Пчелка (04.05.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> чего хоть вы делаете на занятиях? Может у кого планы и конспектики завалялись


Юля, меня выручают несколько лет книги М.Картушиной: "Конспекты логоритмических занятий". На подготовку к этому игровому занятию, которое я предлагаю, у меня ушло 10 минут. Подогнала его под летний сезон, выстроила ход занятия, переделала несколько рифм. Ещё 10 минут я потратила сегодня, опять подгоняя кое-какие рифмы, раз уж решила выставить занятие на форуме. Ну, и ушло время, чтобы напечатать. Материал можно брать абсолютно весь незнакомый, а дети будут на равных участвовать с тобой: и подпоют, и повторят всё, что ты покажешь. Например, пока я пела песню "Дождик", дети успели уловить слова и с удовольствием подпевали. Вот и песня новая. А было и слушание, в самом начале, когда после приветствия вдруг зазвучала ярко характерная музыка. Если бы у меня были в этом году старшие и подготовительные группы, я бы и им взяла это занятие: удлинила бы, добавила загадки, игры, песни, танцы. И этот бы материал оставила: та же самая песня "Дождик" пошла бы уже не как пение, а как попевка. Всё новое, эмоционально преподнесённое, а значит, успех гарантирован. Наши дети весь год трудились точно так же, как и мы, на износ. Так пусть сейчас отдохнут и развлекутся, не заучивая, а просто отдыхая и отрываясь  :Yahoo:  


http://yadi.sk/d/7SXnTrCw5ZTRg 

http://yadi.sk/d/KAIflzBJ5ZTSM

----------

Axiniy (06.06.2016), elka (30.05.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), kasatkinaog (18.05.2016), larisakoly (13.03.2017), Lenylya (14.05.2016), lorik_minsk (07.05.2021), Olyashka (16.06.2016), SeverynkaIrina (16.05.2016), snegurka (14.05.2016), Tatleo (01.12.2020), Анжела72 (29.05.2016), Ирина-Ирен (14.05.2016), Ладога (05.05.2016), лариса 25 (10.01.2019), марина гайворонская (30.05.2016), Т.К-Пчелка (04.05.2016), Элла Никитина (01.06.2016)

----------


## myzic

> Склеила для себя музыку с проигрышами, думаю, вам тоже пригодится. 
> 
> Игра с Медведем:


Муза, огромное спасибо вам именно за такие игры!..мне они сейчас ох, как необходимы (в связи с отсутствием инструмента). Буду благодарна, если выложите ещё игры для маляв.

----------


## МУЗОК

> Ссылка неверная...


А так: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nhhl0dGDO_o

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## lllog

> Танец "Гномики" ср.гр. 2012г.


Без улыбки смотреть нельзя!!! До чего смешные гномики. Очень яркий номер. Всё гениальное просто...)))))))) Спасибо, Музоча.

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

Моя первая проба в создании презентации. Правда, пока и единственная. Презентация состоит из трёх частей: альбом, детельность детей, обеденное время.

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaF62z7n60M





> Без улыбки смотреть нельзя!!! До чего смешные гномики. Очень яркий номер


Спасибо, Лилечка! Если дети подготовлены, можно усложнить танец. Задумка была интересней, но на деле не пошло. Сад-то у нас новый, и на то время работал всего 4 месяца. Я благодарна тебе за искренний отзыв. И с удовольствием использую твои танцы в своей работе.

----------


## МУЗОК

Авторская игра на песню Ф.Лещинской "Ёж". Вырезала её из ранее выставленного видео, содержащего несколько номеров осеннего развлечения: 

*Видео:* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVxeqQ3zVTQ 


*Текст:* 

ИГРА: «ЁЖ» м. Ф.Лещинской 


Ёж стоит в центре круга, лицом к зрителям, руки держит у груди, локти прижаты к туловищу, кисти рук опущены. 
Дети стоят по кругу, лицом в круг, руки находятся вдоль туловища опущенными вниз. 

1 куплет  
Поют дети: 
ВЕСЬ В ИГОЛОЧКАХ ЗВЕРЁК –  
дети показывают 1 раз руками на ежа: руки при этом не сгибать в локтях, пальцы ладошек, опущенных тыльной стороной вниз, держать прямыми и сомкнутыми, 
(показывают 1 раз на ежа и просто держат руки, но больше ими не качают!)   
С ГОЛОВЫ ДО САМЫХ НОГ –  
начинают движение такими же вытянутыми в локтях руками, но делая резко фонарики, от потолка до пола (корпус не наклоняют) 
ТЫ КУДА, КОЛЮЧИЙ ЁЖ –  
стоят и просто поют 
ТЫ КУДА ИДЁШЬ-БРЕДЁШЬ? –  
На слово «КУДА» вытягивают вперёд руки (положение рук, как в 1-ой строчке). 

Проигрыш. 

2 куплет  
Поёт Ёж: 
ШАРЮ-ШАРЮ ПО КУСТАМ –  
Ёж (положение рук описано вначале игры) мелкими шагами бежит внутри круга.  Пробегает вблизи каждого ребёнка, перебирает лапками: вращает быстро кистями рук у груди, через определённые промежутки приседает рядом с каким-либо ребёнком, делает вид, что нашёл еду: загребает лапкой  воздух у самого пола и подносит еду ко рту, но не приближает руку по-настоящему 
ДОБЫВАЮ ПИЩУ САМ –  
продолжает делать предыдущие движения 
Я МЫШЕЙ В ТРАВЕ ИЩУ –  
повтор движений 
И В ГНЕЗДО СВОЁ ТАЩУ –  
повтор движений. 

Проигрыш 
Ёж становится в центр круга (как вначале игры). 

3 куплет 
Ёж просто стоит.
Поют дети: 
ИЩЕТ ЁЖИК ЧЕРВЯКА –  
разводят руки в сторону, как бы удивляются 
И ЛЯГУШКУ, И ЖУКА –  
 На слова «И ЛЯГУШКУ» делают прыжок по 2 поз, руки согнутые в локтях, разводят в сторону, пальцы растопырены и находятся на уровне глаз; на слово «И ЖУКА» делают прыжок в исходное положение 
ШАРИТ-ШАРИТ ПО КУСТАМ –  
Дети перебирают лапками, как это делал ёж 
ДОБЫВАЕТ ПИЩУ САМ –  
на слог «добы-ВАЕТ» показывают вытянутыми руками в локтях на ежа.

Проигрыш. 

Дети говорят слова: 
ЁЖИК – МАЛЕНЬКИЙ ЗВЕРЁК –  
дети наклоняются вперёд, не сгибая коленей и правой рукой (ладонь держат параллельно полу), показывают какой ёж высоты, голова смотрит на ежа (вниз не опускаем лицо) 
ГЛАЗКИ, СЛОВНО УГОЛЁК –  
дети крутят кулачками у глаз (как будто смотрят в бинокль) 
НА ЕЖЕ ИГОЛОЧКИ –  
Снизу вверх поднимают руки вытянутые в локтях, и делая резко фонарики 
КАК НА КОЛКОЙ ЁЛОЧКЕ –  
Наклоняют корпус вперёд к ежу и хлопают вытянутыми в локтях руками 

ЁЖ ПОД МУЗЫКУ ДОГОНЯЕТ ДЕТЕЙ  

Детям очень-очень нравится игра, я её, наверно, отправлю куда-нибудь в печать. 

Ноты: 

Тональность МИ-БЕМОЛЬ МАЖОР (знаки в тексте не указываю). 
Размер 2/4 (длительность в тексте не указываю). 
Умеренно (я играю умеренно, но с движением). 

1 такт: 
си-си соль-соль 

2 такт: 
фа-фа си-пауза 

3 такт: 
Ля-ля соль-фа 

4 такт: 
ми-ми си-пауза 

5 такт: 
ми (восьмая с точкой)-фа (шестнадцатая) соль-ля 

6 такт: 
соль-фа си-пауза 

7 такт: 
си-си си (восьмая с точкой)-ля (шестнадцатая) 

8 такт: 
соль-фа ми-пауза. 

Проигрыша нет, я взяла на проигрыш 7-8 такты. 



*Ноты вставлю позже, в это сообщение.*

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), ki-ki (08.02.2017), larisakoly (08.10.2016), Любовь Р. (26.09.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Девочки на основе игрового танца с Пугалом, который выставляла в беседке Леночка – tigricadn – придумала эту игру. *Большое спасибо Леночке – tigricadn!*  Игру можно проводить с любым персонажем. По сценарию, Осень раздаёт подарки детям, стоящим в кругу, поэтому, такая подводка к концовке развлечения. 


*Анимационная  игра: «Осень и дети»
*

Предварительная работа: 
детей учат бегать врассыпную и затем, становиться в пары, по трое, в общий круг 
*1.*
Осень (_речитатив_): 
Одной рукой все весело машите – (_махи согнутой рукой над головой, одновременно покачиваясь и перенося вес тела с одной ноги на другую_), 
Другой рукой вы тоже помашите! 
Теперь ногой о пол вы постучите, 
А на другой, по залу поскачите! 
…Прыгаем! 

_На музыку припева дети прыгают на одной ноге по всему залу
_*На повтор припева* Осень говорит слова: 
Раз-два-три, не ленись, быстро в пары становись! 

_На продолжение припева, дети ищут себе пару._

_На проигрыш дети пританцовывают и хлопают в ладоши то у правого плеча, то у левого, стоя врассыпную парами, лицом др. к др._
*2.*
Осень (_речитатив_): 
Одной рукой все весело машите, 
Другой рукой вы тоже помашите! 
Теперь ногой о пол вы постучите, 
А на другой, по залу поскачите! 
…Прыгаем! 

_На музыку припева дети прыгают на одной ноге по всему залу
_*На повтор припева* Осень говорит слова: 
Раз-два-три, не ленись, и по трое становись! 

*На продолжение припева*_, дети становятся в кружки по трое.

На проигрыш дети пританцовывают и  хлопают в ладоши  то у правого плеча, то у левого, стоя в кружках по трое.
_*3.*Осень (_речитатив_): 
Одной рукой все весело машите, 
Другой рукой вы тоже помашите! 
Теперь ногой о пол вы постучите, 
А на другой, по залу поскачите! 
…Прыгаем! 

_На музыку припева дети прыгают на одной ноге по всему залу_
*На повтор припева* Осень говорит слова: 
Раз-два-три, не ленись, в круг скорее становись! 

_На продолжение припева, дети становятся в общий круг.

На проигрыш дети пританцовывают и  хлопают в ладоши то  у правого плеча, то у левого, стоя лицом в круг._

*Музыкальное сопровождение игры:* 

https://yadi.sk/d/Oyq7IG8BbuCqf

----------

Anisoara (08.09.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Дзюбкина (11.11.2016), лариса 25 (10.01.2019), лариса61 (01.07.2016)

----------


## Олюр

Музочка, спасибо за игры! Интересно придумано,  в духе современных веяний: "Ёжик" - с элементами театра, а "Осень и дети" - интеграция  по ФГТ.
 Молодчина!  Берем в работу!!!  Творческих удач!

----------

МУЗОК (29.07.2016)

----------


## Irina Sirin

> Анимационная игра: «Осень и дети»


Спасибо, Музочка, за игру. Был бы плюс, было бы совсем здорово!

----------

МУЗОК (29.07.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Хочу поблагодарить Ирочку Холодную – ИВЛАДА. Именно её видео с началом утренника, где была Ворона и Старичок-Лесовичок, настолько мне понравилось, что загорелась, как и многие здесь, на Форуме, взять этот сценарий. Но, по мере написания, опять получилось своё, новый сюжет развития, изменились роли и некоторые черты персонажей. Кроме персонажей Вороны, Старичка-Лесовичка и Осени, использованы стихи из этого сценария. Появились новые игры и стихи. Использован другой музыкальный материал. Введён новый персонаж – Тучка-плакучка. Спасибо Виталику – TIMOHA69 – за предложение обратить внимание на игру «Каштанчики». Подобрала другую музыку, переделала под неё текст, и получилась анимационная игра без подготовки, которую Ворона проведёт прямо на развлечении. Спасибо Леночке – tigricadn – за предложенный танец  для Пугала, у меня получилась новая анимационная игра с Осенью. Спасибо Ларочке –  Sonata-Lara – за весёлую игру «Смотри!», использовала её в своём сценарии. Спасибо за совместное творчество Шурочке – Alexandra_B –  с ней мы набрасывали сценарий. Этот же сценарий мы взяли и на пять средних групп, но с некоторыми изменениями: другой вход, другая песня про мухоморчики, другая игра с грибами, другой оркестр - шумовой. Остальной сценарный материал оставлен без изменения.

*Приключения в осеннем лесу* 

*Развлечение для старших групп*

https://yadi.sk/i/n--whdSGbwyuw 




> Музочка, спасибо за игры! Интересно придумано,  в духе современных веяний: "Ёжик" - с элементами театра, а "Осень и дети" - интеграция  по ФГТ.
>  Молодчина!  Берем в работу!!!  Творческих удач!


Оленька, повеселила! Спасибо за столь лестный отзыв, особенно понравилось определение: 




> *интеграция  по ФГТ*


 :Ok:   :Yahoo:   :Taunt: 





> Спасибо, Музочка, за игру. Был бы плюс, было бы совсем здорово!


Иринка, это не ко мне  :Meeting:  Пока не умею... Надеюсь, что пока  :Victory:

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), ki-ki (31.10.2016)

----------


## lenik

*Муза! Большое спасибо Вам за осенние игры и сценарии! Очень интересно!*

----------


## Елена М

Музочка, огромное спасибо! Все очень здорово, интересно и весело! За подборку о доброте - отдельное не просто "спасибо", а спасибище!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ИВЛАДА

Музочка, спасибо огромное за бесценный материал! Просто подарок!

----------


## Elen 77

> материал о доброте. В своём компе нашла уйму интересного!


Муза Эдуардовна огромное вам спасибо за такой бесценный материал!!! СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## МУЗОК

В срочном порядке сделала презентацию на МО своей циклограммы. Делюсь с вами. Циклограмма составлена по образцу 2009 года, который я выкладывала в документации. Уже тогда, при её составлении, были учтены требования, которые сейчас предъявляют при написании циклограмм. Единственное, что мне кажется не совсем правильным, это то, что требуют конкретно указывать время, всё-таки, это прерогатива расписания. Ну, что требуют, то и пишем. 

Небольшие уточнения перед просмотром презентации: 

1.
В обновлённой инструкции не указано музыкальное сопровождение на утренней гимнастике и физкультурном занятии. Так как моё рабочее время позволяет два раза в неделю играть на утренней гимнастике, я включила этот вид деятельности в циклограмму. 
2.
Точное время деятельности детей каждой группы и конкретно индивидуальная и подгрупповая работа (музыкальное движение, игра на металлофоне, театрализованная деятельность, мониторинг и др.) указываются в расписании. 
3. 
При проверке, если указано в индивидуальной работе направление, например: «с ЧБД» или «с музыкально и артистически одарёнными», требуют планы работы по указанным направлениям. Можно избежать этого, не указывая в циклограмме, и просто прописывать в общем плане индивидуальной работы. 


Текст-сопровождение при показе презентации: 


В первое направление – Непосредственно работа с детьми  –  входят: 
НОД; 
индивидуальная и подгрупповая работа с воспитанниками; 
музыкально-дидактические игры; 
развлечения; 
музыкальное сопровождение на утренней гимнастике; 
представления кукольного и теневого театра; 
праздники. 

Во второе направление – Предварительная подготовительная работа – входят:   
подготовка к НОД; 
проверка готовности помещения к НОД; 
посещение групп; 
установление контакта с воспитанниками; 
правильность расстановки мебели; 
подбор пособий; 
подготовка к развлечению; 
приведение в порядок зала; 
уборка атрибутов; 
работа с родителями.  

В третье направление – Подготовка к НОД – входят: 
оформление тетрадей взаимодействия по музыкальному развитию детей; 
оформление атрибутов и костюмов для музыкальных игр, развлечений и праздников; 
работа с воспитателями; 
совместная работа со специалистами; 
участие в педагогической работе коллектива; 
работа с нотным и аудио материалами; 
подбор музыкального материала; 
подбор материала с использованием КТ. 

В четвёртое направление – Оформление методических материалов – входят:  
наглядный материал для НОД; 
наглядный материал для музыкально-дидактических игр. 


На примере первого дня недели – понедельника, рассмотрим, как прослеживаются все четыре направления в течение дня. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-8n32xgGuk 

Циклограмма в вордовском документе: https://yadi.sk/i/X6cHTt9cchRWb

----------

alla-mus (12.09.2016), Anfisa23 (15.01.2017), Elen 77 (27.09.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), kasatkinaog (12.09.2016), MakaRock (02.08.2016), Petavla (08.12.2015), ttanya (11.12.2015), говорушка (03.10.2016), лариса61 (01.07.2016), Лопаток (12.12.2015), Марийка-Умница (08.12.2015)

----------


## Ледок

> В срочном порядке сделала презентацию на МО своей циклограммы. Делюсь с вами. Циклограмма составлена по образцу 2009 года, который я выкладывала в документации. Уже тогда, при её составлении, были учтены требования, которые сейчас предъявляют при написании циклограмм. Единственное, что мне кажется не совсем правильным, это то, что требуют конкретно указывать время, всё-таки, это прерогатива расписания. Ну, что требуют, то и пишем.


Большое спасибо!!!
 Как раз кстати!!!  У нас вечный спор о занятости музыкального руководителя

----------


## lenik

*Музочка, спасибо огромное за папочку о доброте, она бесценная!!! Как раз что-то пытаюсь собрать ко дню ребёнка (совместное занятие с родителями). А за циклограмму - отдельное спасибо!*

----------


## Petavla

Музочка, как у тебя тут уютно, приятно и полезно всё!




> Единственное, что мне кажется не совсем правильным, это то, что требуют конкретно указывать время, всё-таки, это прерогатива расписания. Ну, что требуют, то и пишем.


Но как всё это сложно!!!
Коллега позвонила с Челябинска, говорит, столько садов без музруков!
А где и есть - всё пенсионерки большей частью.
Так что профессия наша в дефиците!
Музочка, неиссякаемой тебе энергии!
Радуй нас и дальше своими материалами! :Vishenka 33:

----------


## baterflay-13

Музочка, огромнейшее спасибо ЗА ВСЁ!!! Не передать словами, насколько грамотно, красиво и необходимо нам всем!

----------


## Олюр

Муза, спасибо за циклограмму!   Видна рука профессионала! Презентация удалась на славу!

----------


## Лариса Антонова

Музочка!
СПАСИБО за интересный материал, за такую нужную циклограмму!

----------


## Сара705

Муза, спасибо вам огромное! С таким удовольствием окунулась в вашу тему,  просто не оторваться! Замечательные идеи, очень интересное видео, получила заряд позитива от ваших ребятишек. Видно, с каким удовольствием дети работают, как им это нравится! Если позвлите, буду заглядывать к вам почаще. Спасибо!

----------


## Veramar62

Музочка! Спасибо за музыку Лесовичка, классный герой получается и взрослым нравиться и детям!

----------


## МУЗОК

> Музочка! Спасибо за музыку Лесовичка, классный герой получается и взрослым нравиться и детям!


Верочка! Спасибо! Благо-Дарю всех девочек, сказавших тёплые слова в Репутацию! 


*Музыкальное сопровождение к сценарию "Приключения в осеннем лесу":* 

https://yadi.sk/d/TuUeLRaHiooQ2

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), ВИОЛA (30.08.2019), Дзюбкина (11.11.2016), Любовь Анатольевна (18.05.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> В субботу сделала парную пляску для II мл. группы. Спасибо огромное автору слов Арине Чугайкиной за чудесную плясочку для малышей ясельного возраста "Малыши-карандаши". Так как у меня уже второй год нет яслей, а пляска нравится, я позволила себе сделать переделку.


_Вчера на занятие к детям приходил зайка, он пел и плясал, дети были в восторге! Дала им диск и сказала, что эту песенку зайка спел специально для них и дарит её им. Дети радовались, хлопали в ладоши! "Зайкиным" голосом спела Лилия Владимировна - lllog (обработала в программе). И так же по моей просьбе Лилечка прописала мелодию в минусе - теперь воспитатели в группе будут повторять пляску, подпевая зайке или будут петь с детьми под чистую фонограмму: 
_
Зайчик поёт деткам https://yadi.sk/d/8NdEWdSlcQo2p 

"Зимовий танок" музыка К. Мяскова https://yadi.sk/d/jHsdFN31cQoVP


*Все благодарности в репутацию Лилии Владимировне - lllog!*

Нашла в интернете оригинал песни: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k88b2xCCgR8  Здесь хорошо слышна мелодия.

----------

elen82 (19.10.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Дзюбкина (11.11.2016), СИБИРОЧКА (07.12.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Девочки, судорожно искала хоровод для малышей. Нашла из украинского издания, автор слов и музыки Н.Вересокина. Переделала под себя только что, на скорую руку. У нас на ёлке, кроме шаров и иллюминации, которая включается артистами в самом конце утренника, ничего не будет висеть. Поэтому написала "шарики". Хотя "звёздочки" очень красиво звучит. 

https://yadi.sk/i/oDfdmR6rcQmDm 

***




> Музочка, СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ





> Музочка, осмеливаюсь Вам выразить слова восхищения и благодарности за ваш гостеприимный и уютный домик!!! Столько всего... и нового, и обучающего!!!! черпаешь для себя, как будто вновь ученица-и с таким удовольствием!!! СПАСИБО, Вам!!!





> Музочка! Присоединяюсь к выше написанным словам, огромное спасибо! Низкий Вам поклон! Вы ЧУДО!!!


Светланочка, Валюша, Наташенька! Спасибо! Не было бы форума, не было бы и этого материала. Спасибо всем.

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Дзюбкина (11.11.2016), Любовь Анатольевна (18.05.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

*Приклеила концовку к минусу и плюсу "Ёлка, с нами попляши" м. К.Мяскова. Это для репетиций воспитателям. А минус может и на вход пойти, только я всегда вживую подыгрываю, так более динамично получается:* 

https://yadi.sk/d/1R2VdzPkcQo99






> Музочка, вы ещё и поэтесса?


Рифмоплёт  :Taunt:  Приходится к такому прибегать, когда нет подходящего текста. Но стараюсь это делать аккуратно, стилистически грамотно. С поэтическими канонами не знакома, но ритм пытаюсь соблюсти  :Yahoo: 




> Как хорошо получилось!!! Прелесть новогодняя!!! Спасибо, Музочка!!!





> И меня "БУСИНКИ" впечатлили!!! СПАСИБО!!!





> бусинки и оркестр просто замечательные!!!!


Аришенька, Ларочка, Мариночка, спасибо! А за оркестр надо благодарить Ирочку - Парина - её видео, её задумка! Ну, а мои слова. 




> тоже хочу воспользоваться идейкой с таким входом.





> Музочка, классная задумка, с позволения тоже возьму на вооружение!!!!!! СПАСИБО!!!!!





> Прекрасная идея!!! Уношу!


Валенька, Наташенька, Ирочка! Это видео с ютюба, воспитатель предлагает родителям спеть песню, чтобы появились дети. Так что, тоже не моя задумка. Моё стихотворное изложение.  Может быть, это видео и у нас на форуме есть, может, кто и вспомнит.



> Музочка, очень замечательные слова получились, теперь, если буду повторять этот номер, то буду использовать твои слова!


Ирочка, всегда, когда есть возможность, беру на новый год игру на металлофонах, и именно "Ёлочку" М.Красева. Увидела твоё видео, влюбилась. СЛИЗЫВАЮ  у тебя Ёлочек. Спасибо!

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), m-diana-2007 (07.12.2016), говорушка (13.06.2017), Елена Эрнст (07.12.2016), Любовь Анатольевна (18.05.2016)

----------


## VITA786

Музочка! Давненько не заглядывала к тебе в домик!  А  тут такое богатство!  Спасибо  тебе  за  интересные идеи  и новый материал!!! :Tender:

----------


## Ирина Ивановна

*Музочка, давно не появлялась на сайте (была в отпуске, в санатории). Только зашла и к тебе попала.
Спасибо за шикарный материал. А про вход детей на праздник - отдельное спасибо!!!*

----------


## МУЗОК

> Прикольно! Спасибо! Сделаю обязательно.





> Музочка! Давненько не заглядывала к тебе в домик!  А  тут такое богатство!  Спасибо  тебе  за  интересные идеи  и новый материал!





> Какая классная задумка......Музочка, с твоего разрешения возьму в копилку





> Музочка, давно не появлялась на сайте (была в отпуске, в санатории). Только зашла и к тебе попала.
> Спасибо за шикарный материал. А про вход детей на праздник - отдельное спасибо!


*Сентябринка*, 



> Музочка, спасибо большое.   Так здорово!





> Очень-очень интересно!!! Тоже захотелось использовать такое необычное начало) Спасибо, Музочка!!!






> какая прелесть.Спасибо,что делитесь.У меня малышей давно не было,просмотрела Ваши входы с малышами,училась.Вы как наставник для меня


Спасибо, дорогие мои КОЛЛЕГИ: Ирочки, Светланки, Наташеньки, Ларочка, Оленька и все, кто поблагодарил меня в репутацию! Очень рада, что материал, который появился на форуме у других и у меня, интерпретируется, видоизменяясь и варьируясь, радует всех. 




> 2.
> *Точное время деятельности детей каждой группы и конкретно индивидуальная и подгрупповая работа (музыкальное движение, игра на металлофоне, театрализованная деятельность, мониторинг и др.) указываются в расписании.*


В Беседке возник вопрос о циклограмме рабочего времени. Для того, что видна была грань между циклограммой и расписанием, выставляю расписание вот к этому сообщению с циклограммой: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4734734 
Хочу уточнить, что циклограмма и расписание составлены по этой схеме в 2009 году, когда вместо НОД были ЗАНЯТИЯ. Так что, смело в будущем можно опять изменить НОД на ЗАНЯТИЯ. И ещё, что немаловажно: в своей циклограмме я убрала такие формулировки, как *ЧБД* и *ОДАРЁННЫЕ ДЕТИ*, заменив на простые *ИНДИВИДУАЛЬНАЯ РАБОТА*. Только из-за того, что проверяющим может ударить вожжа под хвост и они потребуют план работы по этим направлениям. Хотя, сама эта работа, конечно, осталась, мы с вами этим и без бумажек занимаемся. 

*Расписание к циклограмме:* 
_ https://yadi.sk/i/Qpcaw2gdchRbS[_

----------

MakaRock (02.08.2016), говорушка (10.09.2016), Добронрава (04.07.2019), Елена Эрнст (07.12.2016), лариса 25 (10.01.2019), Лопаток (12.12.2015), Любовь Анатольевна (18.05.2016), Марийка-Умница (08.12.2015), Т.К-Пчелка (21.04.2016)

----------


## Вера Чурикова

Музочка, зашла к тебе по ссылке о циклограмме и зависла, не могу выйти, так у тебя классно, столько идей, прямо глаза разбегаются! Спасибо тебе за все-все-все!

----------

МУЗОК (29.07.2016)

----------


## Сентябринка

> сделала презентацию на МО своей циклограммы. Делюсь с вами.


Музочка, огромное спасибо за циклограмму! Все так продумано!!!!!

----------


## Anisoara

> Расписание к циклограмме:

----------


## МУЗОК

> Музочка ОГРОМНОЕ!!! СПАСИБО!!!


Катенька, Благо-Дарю! Мне очень приятно читать твой отзыв. Спасибо. 

Удлинила фонограмму для танца Бусинок, дети ходят плохо, решили подстраховаться и добавить время на перестроения. Чтобы скрыть огрехи склейки, добавила немного колокольчиков. Сегодня уже танцевали, успели все всё в танце сделать, даже те, кто не ходил и те, кто с задержкой выполняет перестроения: 
https://yadi.sk/d/avTk4T6dcQnb6

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), m-diana-2007 (07.12.2016), ВИОЛA (30.08.2019), Елена Эрнст (07.12.2016), Ладога (12.11.2016), Лопаток (15.11.2016), Любовь Анатольевна (18.05.2016), Ната25 (11.11.2016), нутя (16.01.2016), Цветусик (18.03.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

> Музочка. спасибо! Очень красиво!


Инночка, я люблю, чтобы много было украшений. Зал пустой не по нашей вине. Нам так *советуют*  :Grin:  




> Снегурка с дедом приглашенные? Очень хороши!


Да, театр. Чуть позже выставлю кусочки с их участием. 




> _сейчас буду "ваять": "В лесу родилась ёлочка" + "Что такое зима?" + Ветер ураганный с метелью + "De_La_Luna"_


Такой в старших группах будет вход и начало утренника в этом году. Чтобы всё стало понятным, выставляю и сценарий. Хотя, сценарием это не назовёшь. Это та часть, которая даётся нам до представления артистов: 

_ https://yadi.sk/d/bISCK0tScQpFx 

Музыка "De_La_Luna" звучит только во время переклички детей, не до конца, минуты полторы-две, ещё не пробовала, не знаю. 

https://yadi.sk/i/MQZ7mkwkcQpZ6_


Приношу извинения за неназванных композиторов к некоторым трекам.

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), larisakoly (13.11.2016), marih (17.11.2016), natali70 (03.12.2016), SvetaH (16.11.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (15.11.2016), Vassa (28.11.2016), verazalit (15.11.2018), ВИОЛA (30.08.2019), Елена Эрнст (07.12.2016), Ладога (28.11.2016), ландыш64 (17.10.2016), Лёка61 (02.12.2016), Лопаток (18.10.2016), Любовь Анатольевна (18.05.2016), Любовь Коробко (24.12.2016), нутя (12.12.2016), Римма1961 (28.11.2016), Цветусик (18.03.2019), Юличка М. (28.11.2016)

----------


## зулико

> Такой в старших группах будет вход и начало утренника в этом году.


Музочка, очень хорошо задумано, интересно, разнообразно. А как вальс хорошо вписался! Учусь. Уже собираю папочку на следующий год.Спасибо большое!

----------


## vils77

> Такой в старших группах будет вход и начало утренника в этом году.


Музочка, с одной идейки такую конфетку сделала, молодец! Спасибо огромное!

----------


## МУЗОК

Недавно кто-то выставлял фонограмму песни "На пороге Новый год". Спасибо огромное! Я играю на ф-но, а для воспитателей в группу завтра отдам эту склейку - убрала проигрыш из той фонограммы и склеила его из припева - так, как в нотах и как я буду играть на утреннике. Корявости попыталась прикрыть колокольчиками. Но это же для репетиций в группах, значит, пойдёт. Девочки, может, ещё кому пригодится: 

_ https://yadi.sk/d/rNlICvfJcDL3e_ 

З д е с ь 
[img]http://*********ru/12131415.gif[/img]




> очень хорошо задумано, интересно, разнообразно. А как вальс хорошо вписался


Зульфирочка, спасибо! Мне самой задумка под "Что такое зима" очень нравится. Хожу, хвастаюсь, какая я молодец. Надоела воспитателям  :Taunt:  Благодаря Валеньке - vils77 - сэкономила кучу времени и нервы сохранила, не рыская по папкам в компьютере в поисках именно того, чего бы хотелось  :Ok: 




> затемнение правда из мусорных пакетов - ну и фантазия, браво!


Ага... это от бедности и безысходности  :Yahoo: 
Несколько лет назад, в саду, где я тогда работала, за неделю перед Новогодними праздниками, поставили евроокна. О том, что на пластик ничего не пришпандоришь, не подумали. Пошить шторы не успели бы, да и не из чего их было шить. Поехала на рынок, купила 2 упаковки самых плотных и самых больших пакетов для мусора. Дальше дело техники, разрезала, подрезала, склеила, на 5 огромных окон на скотч прикрепила  :Meeting:  Уходила из сада, забрала импровизированное затемнение, покупала-то за свой счёт. А сейчас почти всюду только евроокна. Так и применяем. 




> с одной идейки такую конфетку сделала, молодец!


Не..., не с одной. Задумывала совсем другое. Когда-то готовила на конкурс номер по временам года, заказала тему методист, и одна из частей, была под отрывок песни "Зима" - (Потолок ледяной). В конце этой части, дети должны были бросать снежки со сцены в зал. Постановка была затратной по костюмам, зава сказала другой номер сделать, тогда я поставила "Разноцветную игру", в теме есть это видео. А идея со снежками запала в душу. Хотела под "Потолок" сделать танец, используя снежки, а потом как-то подумала, что вход может интересный получиться. А тут напарница видео с пением родителей "Ёлочки" показала. Дальше надо было показать детей отдельно, не в толпе при чтении стихов. Так родилась метель и сидение всей группой на ковре. Ну и, чтобы не было сухо, чтобы внести момент театрализации, определилась, что монтаж надо провести под музыку. А сегодня решила найти и подготовить файлы, объединить их в один. Так что, от задумки со снежками, до её воплощения в жизнь, прошло 7,5 лет  :Grin:  Конечно, благодаря форуму, работает фантазия  :Ok:   :Ok:

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Ладога (28.11.2016), ландыш64 (17.10.2016), Любовь Анатольевна (18.05.2016), Римма1961 (28.11.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Спасибо, Музочка! Сколько всего наТВОРИла, наСОВЕТовала - в руках не унести))))) Продолжай радовать! Так вот - от идейки к идейке - новые придумки интересные рождаются-появляются. А уж за циклограмму, расписание - просто поклон низкий!!!

----------


## МУЗОК

> Спасибо, Музочка! Сколько всего наТВОРИла, наСОВЕТовала - в руках не унести))))) Продолжай радовать!


Оленька, спасибо за внимание к моей работе. Благо-Дарю! 




> от идейки к идейке - новые придумки интересные рождаются-появляются


 :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:  Это точно! Спасибо всем нашим коллегам за бескорыстную щедрость, и тебе одной из первых! Спасибо-спасибо-спасибо! 




> А уж за циклограмму, расписание - просто поклон низкий!


А я их уже несколько раз за 4 года выставляла, и девочкам в личку отсылала, только не оформленные, их надо было подредактировать, и получилось бы это. Да, хорошо, что мне пришлось готовить выступление по этому вопросу на МО, я вывела эти 4 направления, хоть по полкам разложила нашу работу  :Taunt:  






> Девочки, подскажите пожалуйста, под какую песню или музыку можно сделать Дефиле в карнавальных костюмах? Может быть хотя бы в тексте слово "карнавал" чтобы было???!!! А?????


Я несколько лет назад сочинила такой показ костюмов, может, понравится. 
_Связка к параду костюмов в сценарии здесь:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4770855_ 
Движения к запеву и припеву не писала, думаю, сами придумаете. Но если кому надо, поделюсь. Музыка к игре "Море волнуется, раз!", брала на форуме. Я её склеила для парада костюмов, оригинал короче: 


_ https://yadi.sk/d/4ewbbc1AcQqaS_

----------

echeva (30.10.2020), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), irisa (02.12.2016), verazalit (15.11.2018), Дания (16.12.2016), Ирина Ивановна (01.07.2016), Ладога (28.11.2016), лариса61 (01.07.2016)

----------


## Lenylya

Добрый вечер, Музочка, побывала у Вас в гостях, как бесподобно всё и интересно, со вкусом. Спасибо за идеи. Я лет 9 тому назад ставила тоже музыкальную сказку "Снегурочка", показывала её на районном метод. объединении, прошла очень удачно, красиво. Жаль, что не сохранились фото, а только сценарий, мне бы очень хотелось поделиться, но у меня пока мало опыта пользования компьютером и я чувствую себя как -то не очень уютно. Хочется уже большего, но увы....А циклограмму Вашу обязательно рассмотрю и применю в своей работе, очень всё подробно - Спасибо.

----------


## МУЗОК

> СПАСИБО, МУЗОЧКА!





> ВСЕ ПОНРАВИЛОСЬ! СПАСИБО, МУЗОЧКА!


Светланука, Иринушка, спасибо! Рада, что вам понравилось. Может, пригодится из этого что в дальнейшем. 




> Музочка, побывала у Вас в гостях, как бесподобно всё и интересно, со вкусом.


Леночка, Благо-Дарю! Очень приятно читать такой отзыв. И в данный момент, когда ничего не получается в работе, это большая поддержка. У меня в средних группах дети такое вытворяют, мрак! А в старших пингвины не могут простейшее движение врассыпную выполнить, а взяла им фиксиков с тарелочками. Туши свет! Хотя великолепно ориентируются в пространстве, на осенний праздник научились и врассыпную бегать, прыгать, подскоками двигаться, и в пары, тройки становились. А в этот раз отвлекают красочные тарелочки-часики и дети неходящие все, сегодня есть, а потом, неделю не ходят. Всех 8 пингвинов ни в одной старшей, ни в другой, на репетициях не видела. 


_Вот_
*черновой вариант входа*
и_з моего сценария. Дети некоторые пришли накануне, ещё не поняли всё до конца, многих нет, поэтому места впереди пустые, а двух девочек я посадила, они вообще не видели вход, не то, чтобы знать, куда становиться. В параллели ещё хлеще в тот день было, я просто махнула рукой, даже ставить их не стала, попросила воспитателей примерно объяснить, рядом с кем им становиться. Зал постоянно занят, нас 3 музрука, разрываем зал на части  Лишний раз не порепетируешь: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-oy1cF6RM4_

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), larisakoly (10.09.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (28.10.2016), зулико (16.11.2016), Лёка61 (02.12.2016), нутя (12.12.2016), окси 777 (17.10.2016), Ремзия (17.11.2016), Юличка М. (28.11.2016)

----------


## vils77

> Так что, от задумки со снежками, до её воплощения в жизнь, прошло 7,5 лет


Ничего себе, я так долго бы не смогла,,,,,, забыла бы напрочь! :Taunt: 




> Вот черновой вариант входа из моего сценария,  Зал постоянно занят, нас 3 музрука, разрываем зал на части  Лишний раз не порепетируешь:


Музочка, получила новогодний заряд бодрости и веселья, видно что деткам очень нравится,  спасибо!

----------


## Травка

> черновой вариант входа


Ох, сло-о-ожный...Муза, если вход такой сложный, то какие ж танцы тогда?

----------


## Lenylya

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## МУЗОК

Это инсценирование с осеннего праздника "Танца Мухоморчиков", сл. и м. М,Картушиной. Праздник был с родителями. Все роли тоже исполняли родители. Лесовичка играла мамочка одного из Мухоморчиков: 

_ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFbuDSnsYmc
_






> Музочка, получила новогодний заряд бодрости и веселья, видно что деткам очень нравится,  спасибо!


И мне самой нравится  :Girl Blum2:  Не знаю, что на празднике будет, но дети сейчас воспринимают вход как игру. Поначалу, конечно, учили и движения, и перестроения. Спасибо, Валечка! 




> Ох, сло-о-ожный...Муза, если вход такой сложный, то какие ж танцы тогда?


Света, спасибо! Танцы не сложные. Дети плохо ходили, не стала заморачиваться. Только Белым Медведям интересное придумала, а остальное, так, сикось-накось. 




> Музочка, посмотрела Ваш вход, детки молодцы, всё выполняют, знают свои места, не растерялись, очень музыкально, точно.


Леночка, спасибо! Я с того дня, как снимала это видео, никому из вновь пришедших не показывала ни где стать, ни куда на какое перестроение идти. Плюнула, потому что бесполезно каждый день всё заново начинать. Ни одному из вновь пришедших не показала правильность выполнения движений. Пусть смотрят и делают, если поймут. Как-то так  :Taunt:   :Meeting:

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), TaniaCeluiko (10.08.2016)

----------


## vils77

> то инсценирование с осеннего праздника "Танца Мухоморчиков", сл. и м. М,Картушиной.


Муза, ооочень понравилось, песенка славная,( я такую не пела) детки- умнички,  воспитатель :Ok:  отдельная благодарность (это та же, что и на видео с новогодним входом?)
а вот проект муз.зала я так и не могу разгадать :Blink: 



> Праздник был с родителями. Все роли тоже исполняли родители. Лесовичка играла мамочка одного из Мухоморчиков:


Ну ничего себе, молодец Музочка, надо ехать учиться,... И где ты таких родителей нашла, что б и роли исполняли, и играли, и пели, и танцевали :Victory:  я тоже хочуууууу

----------


## МУЗОК

> Муза, ооочень понравилось, песенка славная


Валечка, спасибо! А фонограмму по просьбе девочек сделал Виталик - TIMOHA69! Правда, я одновременно и на ф-но играла. Фонограмму можно у Виталика в Теме взять, там же и ноты должны быть.  




> воспитатель отдельная благодарность (это та же, что и на видео с новогодним входом?)


Да, она. Завтра скажу ей на работе, что она звездой у нас стала  :Ok:  




> проект муз.зала я так и не могу разгадать


Дети и зрители располагаются по длине зала, так как почти посредине зала стоит опорная колонна - воспитатели рядом с ней находятся на видео с Мухоморчиками. Вход в зал со стороны зрителей  - напротив стоит Мухоморчик в светлом костюме. А двери, которые видны, ведут в тамбур на пожарную лестницу, и  туда же выходит дверь запасного выхода из физкультурного зала. Зал о-о-очень неудобный  :Blink:   :Blush2:   :Tu:  Колонна стоит и не по середине, и не с краю, просто невозможно это переварить. Мы второй год привыкнуть не можем. Превратили хорошее помещение в бесформенное маленькое пространство. Вот и вся загадка.




> И где ты таких родителей нашла


Всё зависит от воспитателей. Я всем группам предлагаю приглашать родителей. Эти хотят - так весь прошлый год все праздники и большинство крупных развлечений родители вместе с детьми проводили. Другие отмахивались, говорили, что не нужны им лишние заботы. А как посмотрели, на каком эмоциональном уровне прошло осеннее развлечение и воспитатели этой группы не бегали и не упрашивали сыграть у них роли, дружненько захотели тоже привлекать родителей для участия в мероприятиях. Посмотрим. Тем более, по ФГОС в обязанности педагогического коллектива детского сада входит *воспитание* родителей. Теперь уж, точно будут с ними тесно контактировать. 

Хочу показать вам наших артистов, выступавших на утренниках в средних, старших и подготовительной группах в прошлом году 

Это театр "Восторг". В этом году будет работать у нас второй состав артистов. Они привозят с собой задники, ширмы, софиты, светоустановку для дискотеки, экран. В прошлом году, правда, ширмы и экран не привозили, только часы, которые стоят по бокам зала.

_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsQ1ZfxP5bY_

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Mandarinka-79 (20.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

С разрешения директора театра, продолжаю показывать их работу у нас: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kl7b__lJ9uw

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## говорушка

МУЗОЧКА хочется сказать ВАМ БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!Благодаря ВАМ-,ВАШИМ подсказкам праздники у малышей прошли ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНО!!!(а их у меня давно не было,сколько училась я в этой темке.ЕЩЕ РАЗ СПАСИБО!!!!

----------

МУЗОК (29.07.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> МУЗОЧКА хочется сказать ВАМ БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!Благодаря ВАМ-,ВАШИМ подсказкам праздники у малышей прошли ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНО!!!(а их у меня давно не было,сколько училась я в этой темке.ЕЩЕ РАЗ СПАСИБО!!!!


Наташенька, очень рада за тебя! Хорошего тебе настроения и удачи в предпраздничные и праздничные дни! И весь год! Спасибо за доброе отношение ко мне и к моему творчеству. Благо-Дарю! 


_Прошлогоднее выступление артистов: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N50kGdCwzjA_ 




> а вот проект муз.зала я так и не могу разгадать


Валюша, здесь виден наш дебильный зал, сделанный по дебильному проекту:

----------

alla-mus (12.09.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), нутя (20.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Игра на развитие коммуникативных качеств детей, на умение ориентироваться в пространстве, на закрепление математических познаний. Но всё это не мешает детям веселиться на полную катушку! Игра прошла успешно во всех средних и старших группах. Роль Осени исполняет мамочка воспитанника этой группы: 

_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwtVPPyo9qs
_
Да, забыла пояснить: на ходу переделали слова: вместо "по залу" решили говорить "по лесу" - отсюда и пауза в словах Осени. 






> Музочка, дорогая!!! С Новым годом!!! С новыми радостями и с новыми удачами!!! С новым взглядом на мир!!! С новыми душевными силами!!! С новыми творческими свершениями!!! Пусть всё будет, как в доброй сказке!!! Чмок!!!





> МУЗОЧКА, СПАСИБО ЗА ПОМОЩЬ И ПОДДЕРЖКУ!  С НАСТУПАЮЩИМ НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!





> Пусть успехи будут только, беды превратятся в дым, в Новый год — удачи с горкой, счастья вам и всем родным!





> Музочка, с Наступающим тебя, дорогая моя!!!!





> МУЗОЧКА, ПУСТЬ ЭТОТ ГОД БУДЕТ ЛЕГКИМ и СЛАДКИМ!
> 
> Пусть сказочные планы,
> В реальность превращаются,
> И все мечты за все года,
> В год лошади сбываются!





> Музочка, с наступающим Новым годом!!!!!!!!!





> И я хочу поздравить! МУЗА, Новый год,
> Пускай пройдёт без неприятностей, хлопОт!
> Пусть "сена" "лошади" хватает,
> И пусть она тебя катает,
> По полю СЧАСТЬЯ, РАДОСТИ, УДАЧИ!
> Пусть будет так, и уж никак иначе!





> МУЗОЧКА С НАСТУПАЮЩИМ!!! ПУСТЬ ТОЛЬКО ХОРОШЕЕ ПЕРЕЙДЕТ В НОВЫЙ ГОД!!!





> Музочка! С наступающим Новым годом!
> Пусть он будет для тебя таким же добрым, как эта лошадка!





> Музочка, с Новым годом!





> МУЗОЧКА!
>  С НАСТУПАЮЩИМ НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!!
>  УСПЕХОВ В НОВОМ ГОДУ!!!!!
>  КРЕПКОГО ЗДОРОВЬЯ!!!!





> МУЗОЧКА! С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ! ЗДОРОВЬЯ, СЧАСТЬЯ, УДАЧИ!





> Уважаемая МУЗОЧКА!!!
> Желаю чтобы  "СИНЯЯ И ДЕРЕВЯННАЯ" ЛОШАДКА привезла целый воз положительных эмоций и недюжинного ЗДОРОВЬЯ в наступившем 2014 году!!!





> На Синей Лошади верхом счастье пусть ворвется в дом,
> Погарцует у порога и уйдет в леса тревога.
> Лошадиное здоровье принесет пусть вам застолье,
> А мишенью для удачи будут ваши дом и дача!!!  Музочка, С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!





> Муза, с Новым годом! Здоровья тебе, счастья, удачи, достатка, всего самого наилучшего!!!!





> Музочка! С Новым годом!!!





> Музочка!!!
> 
> С наступившим Новым годом!!!





> Музочка!
> И я присоединяюсь к поздравлениям. Хочу пожелать прежде всего здоровья, а также, семейного благополучия, радости, творческих и профессиональных успехов, всего самого-самого доброго!





> Музочка, с новым Новым годом!!! Спасибо за все, что ты делаешь для нас!!! Всего тебе самого-самого-самого - доброго, радостного, счастливого!!!


*liybliana*, 



> Музочка, с НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!



*Девочки! Спасибо ВАМ огромное! С Новым годом!

[IMG]http://s5.******info/66b3d5d9cec2225a646e22365769f4af.gif[/IMG]*

----------

alla-mus (12.09.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), mria67mria67 (09.07.2019), нутя (20.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Спасибо *Леночке - matvi-elena* - за предложенную логоритмическую игру! Несколько лет ждала, когда смогу вставить её в сценарий. Ура! В этом году получилось! Воспитатели немного ритм сначала не держали, но потом приноровились: 

_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8qbfxN8_Xg_

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), mswetlana23 (10.06.2016), нутя (20.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

*Спасибо Ларочке - Lara - за идею сделать тучку из мусорного пакета! Спасибо Ирочке - Парина - за озвучку Тучки!*

Танец с элементами массажа и самомассажа: 

_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZXNTaqf6rM_ 

*Осень и Лесовичок - мамочки воспитанников этой группы*

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Гульниза (15.11.2016), Марийка-Умница (11.09.2016), нутя (16.10.2016)

----------


## ИВЛАДА

Ой, как все мне понра-а-авилось! Классно, современно, со вку-усом!

----------


## Veramar62

*Музочка! Посмотрела твои работы! Сколько радости ты доставляешь деткам, и за одно их мамам! Да еще их привлекаешь, это совсем здорово! Дальнейших тебе успехов, вдохновения! Твори и радуй всех!!!*

----------


## Олюр

> Варим варенье





> Тучка-плакучка





> "Осень наступила"


Всё очень здорово! Спасибо, Муза, за прекрасные идеи!

----------


## МУЗОК

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



_ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vz7WKjucm0
_





> Музочка!!!
> С наступающим  праздником!!!
> 
> Сегодня все мы отмечаем светлый праздник,
> Ведь Рождества Христового нет ничего прекрасней!
> Так пусть в душе сегодня будет лишь тепло, уют,
> А силы сына Божьего вас от всех бед оберегут.
> 
> Пусть только хорошее в душе селится,
> ...





> Музочка, внимательная и заботливая! Спасибо тебе за все! Поздравляю с Рождеством!
> Unhidden Content - Enjoy The View!
> http://www.playcast.ru/view/4242378/...071fe79c6c6cpl





> МУЗОЧКА!
>  ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С РОЖДЕСТВОМ!!!!
>  ВСЕГО ТЕБЕ САМОГО ХОРОШЕГО, СВЕТЛОГО!!!!!!!





> Дорогая Муза, спасибо за ваше творчество. Поздравляю с праздником. 
> Желаю здоровья, творческих успехов, вдохновения





> МУЗОЧКА С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!


*Валя Муза*, 



> Счастья и благополучия!!! С Рождеством!!!


*svetsvet*, 




> Ой, как все мне понра-а-авилось! Классно, современно, со вку-усом!





> Музочка! Посмотрела твои работы! Сколько радости ты доставляешь деткам, и за одно их мамам! Да еще их привлекаешь, это совсем здорово! Дальнейших тебе успехов, вдохновения! Твори и радуй всех!


*svetsvet*, 



> Всё очень здорово! Спасибо, Муза, за прекрасные идеи!


Мои дорогие девочки! Спасибо вам за поздравления и добрые слова в мой адрес и в адрес моего повседневного труда. Очень благодарна за эти мгновения удовлетворения от полученных от вас благодарностей. Благо-Дарю! На душе тепло-тепло! В жизни столько всего "неудобоваримого", что искренняя поддержка коллег-профессионалов меня реально поддерживает. Спасибо ВАМ! Здорово, что идеи приглянулись! Тоже черпаю множество идей с форума, хотя бы взять именно осенний утренник - откуда основа? - отсюда, с форума!

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), лариса61 (14.10.2016), нутя (20.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Воспитатель стояла рядом с видеооператором, поэтому её пение немного громче слышно, чем пение детей. 

_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dP7FIgglcUM_






> Музочка!!!
> 
> С праздником!!!


Ледочек!!! Спасибо! Взаимно!

----------

Elen2 (08.08.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), milana1717 (08.08.2016), говорушка (09.08.2016), НСА (09.08.2016), нутя (20.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Упрощённая версия замечательной супер игры "Смотри". *Автор - Ларочка - Sonata-Lara*. Я в эту игру влюблена! А сколько удовольствия получают дети, играя в неё! И не только удовольствия, но и закрепления многих навыков: умение ориентироваться, коммуникативные качества, умение находить свою пару, умение двигаться подскоками! Лариса, спасибо огромное! Будут подготовишки, возьму в работу оригинал игры, где дети ищут в пару себе нового ребёнка с таким же по цвету стёклышком. 

_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUkHeoBAbKg_

----------

dzvinochok (29.08.2019), galy-a (15.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), lenik (11.04.2016), Mandarinka-79 (20.11.2016), nezabudka-8s (10.04.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (15.04.2016), ttanya (10.04.2016), говорушка (11.06.2018), Инна Корепанова (22.12.2015), Людмилая (25.03.2016), НСА (09.08.2016), нутя (29.03.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Ворона - мама воспитанницы: 

_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-T4smFPlCs_

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), НСА (09.08.2016), нутя (20.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Старичок-Лесовичок и Ворона - родители: 

_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teC4KoD9tLA_

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), на.та.ли. (12.09.2016), НСА (09.08.2016), нутя (20.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Q9wnNTvUac_

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), НСА (09.08.2016), нутя (20.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Спасибо *Танечке - танюха1972 -* за идею с волшебной шапочкой!

Сад накануне утренника неожиданно перевели на карантин, утренник без родителей. Композиция состоит из 3 частей: 1). Волшебная шапочка, 2). Мишка с куклой пляшут полечку, 3). Игрушки "засыпают" - волшебство оживления исчезает.

_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8c-U8PaUTsE_

----------

Elen2 (02.11.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), larisakoly (26.10.2016), lusina (14.11.2016), Ната25 (01.11.2016), нутя (20.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fg1y5XFUj8o_

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Komissarova (07.11.2016)

----------


## Олюр

> Песня: "Осень в золотой косынке".





> супер игры "Смотри".





> : "Каштанчики"





> Старичок-Лесовичок





> Танец игрушек. Ср. гр.





> Вход с мишурой


Вот это материал! Целая кладовая! Спасибо, Муза! Здорово! Дети очень непосредственны!

----------


## МУЗОК

Утренник без родителей. 

_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDwLkiVIRVg
_




> Вот это материал! Целая кладовая! Спасибо, Муза! Здорово! Дети очень непосредственны!


Олюшка, спасибо за добрый отзыв! Буду искренне рада, если что-то пригодится. Благо-Дарю!

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Утренник без родителей: 

_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7c45KFGKbjo_

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Утренник без родителей: 

_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5l1gDLKhGM_

За фонограммой 
[img]http://*********ru/12186710.gif[/img]

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Утренник без родителей: 

_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRUrESasduo_

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7h0ed7ewKvg_

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Я наложила на музыку ещё барабаны перед началом музыки и колокольчики, чтобы дети ориентировались, когда менять движения.

Утренник без родителей: 

_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VehQwwYNl1Y_

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), marih (14.11.2016), mswetlana23 (10.06.2016), Раисса (14.11.2016), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (14.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Утренник без родителей: 

_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yUhPjfKwto_

----------

elen82 (01.11.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), говорушка (02.11.2016), Раисса (14.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Спасибо Оксане - Оксана Титаренко - за видео "Снежное покрывало".

Утренник без родителей: 

_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BnROpx82Zo_

----------

Irina55 (03.11.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), larisakoly (24.11.2016), lenik (02.11.2018), Mandarinka-79 (20.11.2016), NikTanechka (31.10.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (01.11.2018), Vassa (24.12.2015), Лёка61 (31.10.2018), Лилия60 (31.10.2018), Ната25 (01.11.2016), Раисса (14.11.2016), Сентябринка (31.10.2018), Татиана 65 (22.12.2015)

----------


## МУЗОК

_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DShgYxcaLNs_

----------


## МУЗОК

Не дождалась я качественно снятого видео, но надежды не теряю - выставляю временно, пока не принесут качественно отснятый утренник: в беседке был разговор о полечках для средней группы. Вот это как раз такая: 

_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0SIxccnFFc_

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), larisakoly (24.11.2016), Юличка М. (20.01.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

Ещё оттуда же. Инсценировка: 

_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yviV6zfoOyc_

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Ntali12977 (20.01.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (26.01.2017), Елена Эрнст (22.01.2017), Ладога (21.01.2017), Лилия60 (31.10.2018)

----------


## МУЗОК

Запись не вся, нет начала и 1-го куплета. Дети должны были располагаться в несколько рядов - у первого ряда Маши и оладьи, у второго Медведи, у третьего ряда в правой руке платочки для танца, а последней стоять должна на подставке девочка с Бабушкой. Посещаемость была нулевая, на ходу переделали номер: 

_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZBR95M8QJQ_

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), marih (20.01.2017), гунька (20.01.2017)

----------


## marih

Музочка, спасибо за твоё творчество и щедрость! С удовольствием смотрю видео и улыбаюсь - так всё душевно  :Tender: 
"Бабушка, испеки оладушки" меня вообще покорили и сразили наповал  :Aga: 
Я эту песню обожаю! мы её и пели, и на муз. инструментах играли, но такое придумать.. МОЛОДЕЦ!!! Очень хочется такой чудесный номер сотворить, прям загорелась этой идеей  :Yahoo:  - жаль, что видео не полностью  :Tu:  А картинки в руках у детей в виде конусов? Сами рисовали? или готовое распечатали? 

[IMG]http://*********net/4456675m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## НСА

Музочка, спасибо тебе огромное. Столько удовольствия от просмотра  :Tender:  Какая ты молодец, детки умнички  :Ok:  Столько интересных идей себе утащила  :Blush2:

----------


## ландыш64

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Valenta

Сюда совсем недавно, *Муза,* забегала,
Ан "НЕТ"!!! Уже отстала  :Meeting: 
Всё интересное "на карандаш" взяла!!!  :Ok: 
*СПАСИБО* , *МУЗОЧКА,* что подсмотреть дала! :Taunt: 




> Спасибо, Леночка! Музыка с форума, плюс сделала одна из Юлечек с сорта - я точно не знаю, но голос Юленек, спасибо огромное за озвучку: http://files.mail.ru/59FE3E4DD06B42608E94E040A57EE042


*"ПОЛЕЧКА ДЛЯ МАМОЧКИ"* 
текст *Оксаны Долгалёвой* :Ok: , поёт *Юлия Селиверстова* :Ok:

----------


## МУЗОК

Танец анимационный, его не знали ни дети, ни воспитатели, ни родители. Я сама на утреннике показывала движения: 

_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aL0Z8vFFxc 
_





> А картинки в руках у детей в виде конусов? Сами рисовали? или готовое распечатали?


Марина, это покупные новогодние колпачки - купила такой расцветки, чтобы были похожи на платье, рубашку, сарафан. К ним прикрепили на двусторонний скотч с пенящейся основой, распечатанные на принтере картинки. Эти картинки, уже увеличенные, у меня есть. Если понадобятся, выставлю. 




> С удовольствием смотрю видео и улыбаюсь - так всё душевно


Рада, что задумка пришлась по душе. Спасибо! 




> Столько интересных идей себе утащила


Света, с удовольствием буду ждать их применения в твоих сценариях! Я сама около четырёх лет откладывала очень интересный материал, ждала, пока он на 100% впишется в утренник. Спасибо, Светочка!




> Муза - выдумщица!)


Спасибо, Ландышек! СтараемсСИ  :Meeting:   :Yahoo:   :Taunt: 




> СПАСИБО , МУЗОЧКА, что подсмотреть дала!


Ларочка, мои малыши с удовольствием входили на праздник под твою "Ёлочку-малышку". И даже пели! Хотя я не говорила воспитателям, что надо учить слова  :Ok:  Спасибо, что заглянула, похвалила! А я пока не добралась к тебе. Но зато то, что предлагают наши девочки, нахваливая твой материал, использую с большим удовольствием. Меня надо тыкать "мордой лица" почаще в изюминки наших мастеров  :Blush2:  И я очень рада, когда девчоночки говорят о чудесном материале, выставленном в авторских темах, а уж, если дают ссылку на него, то тут уж я его сразу "хвать"!!! - и в закрома! Спасибо за твои спасибки в стихотворной форме. Ну очень приятно! Благо-Дарю!





> "ПОЛЕЧКА ДЛЯ МАМОЧКИ" поёт Юлия Селиверстова


Ларочка, запишу сейчас исполнителя. Спасибо! А девочек с сорта я не знаю, меня там нет  :Meeting:  Но столько раз пользуюсь фонограммами, ими напетыми  :Ok:  Скажите обеим Юленькам от моего имени большое спасибо!

----------

galy-a (15.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Огромное спасибо за классный шуточный номер Леночке - Уралочка - он находится здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2683757 . Я его полностью "слямзила"  :Blush2:  Но, так как у меня средняя группа, упростила. И напутали слова во втором куплете, я вовремя не смогла сориентироваться, утренник проводила с температурой под 39. Теперь, через пару лет поставлю с подготовишками, там постараюсь сделать так же интересно, как и у Ленуськи. 

А пока вот что получилось в прошлом году: 

_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oG8EofKWwiY_

----------

galy-a (15.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Tania-112a (17.01.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

В личку попросили песню "Солнышко". Нашла у себя видео. Строго не судите, это было начало года, 27 сентября, так что средние могут считаться 2 младшими. 
Это песня Е.Гомоновой, я очень люблю нотный материал этой песни, но так как часто я работаю в местах, где нет инструмента, нашла весёленькую фонограмму, под неё и танцуем. Замечательно идёт и на ритмике танец. Немного переделала слова, чтобы подходила песня не только для лета, но и для весны и осени: 

_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIbTV36891Q_

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), larisakoly (09.10.2016), mochalova19 (01.01.2016), нутя (21.03.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

В сценарии, кроме авторского материала, использован сценарный материал, собранный  *Юлией Воструховой, Оксаной Титаренко*, и авторский материал *Ольги Сивухиной, Марины Мишаковой*. Благодарю пользователей ин-ку, чей сценарный материал и фонограммы мною так же использованы. 


_ http://yadi.sk/d/NriClukfHSzYX_

----------

alla-mus (16.03.2016), galy-a (15.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), larisakoly (24.11.2016), lorik_minsk (07.05.2021), буссоница (09.01.2016), Дзюбкина (26.10.2016), Добронрава (04.07.2019), Ирина-Ирен (27.02.2017), лариса 25 (10.01.2019), Любовь Анатольевна (18.05.2016), Мусиенко (30.01.2017), нутя (08.09.2016)

----------


## Воробушек

Музочка, заглянула в поисках вдохновения и интересных идей к вам! И задержалась надолго! Спасибо  за такой нужный и интересный материал! Я после небольшого перерыва (декрета) постепенно возвращаюсь в стройные ряды музыкальных руководителей.

----------


## МУЗОК

Довела до ума ещё один *сценарий для средней группы*. Начало и монтаж такой же, как и в предыдущем сценарии "Шляпный бал". Поэтому, я его не вписала. Остальное отличается полностью: 

 http://yadi.sk/d/Nl6S9pAaHYAov




> Музочка, заглянула в поисках вдохновения и интересных идей к вам! И задержалась надолго! Спасибо  за такой нужный и интересный материал! Я после небольшого перерыва (декрета) постепенно возвращаюсь в стройные ряды музыкальных руководителей.


Викуля, с возвращением в беспокойные ряды трудяг! Спасибо за добрые слова в мой адрес. Иногда видела, что ты заглядывала на форум, будучи в декретном. Удачи! С нашим общим любимом домом - ин-ку, точно, удача должна всегда сопутствовать нашей работе.

----------

alla-mus (16.03.2016), galy-a (15.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), luisa (18.10.2016), Дзюбкина (26.10.2016), Добронрава (04.07.2019), Инна Погорелова (28.03.2016), лариса 25 (10.01.2019), Мусиенко (30.01.2017), нутя (08.09.2016)

----------


## Irina Sirin

> "Солнышко, приходи к нам в садик!"
> 
>     В личку попросили песню "Солнышко". Нашла у себя видео. Строго не судите, это было начало года, 27 сентября, так что средние могут считаться 2 младшими.
>     Это песня Е.Гомоновой, я очень люблю нотный материал этой песни, но так как часто я работаю в местах, где нет инструмента, нашла весёленькую фонограмму, под неё и танцуем. Замечательно идёт и на ритмике танец. Немного переделала слова, чтобы подходила песня не только для лета, но и для весны и осени:





> Довела до ума ещё один сценарий для средней группы. Начало и монтаж такой же, как и в предыдущем сценарии "Шляпный бал". Поэтому, я его не вписала. Остальное отличается полностью:
> http://yadi.sk/d/Nl6S9pAaHYAov


*Спасибо большое, Музочка. Для меня как раз к стати.

*

----------

larisakoly (13.03.2017), Елабужанка (09.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Идея, основа и сам остов взяты из сценария "Мамина страна" Е.И. Ромашковой из книги "Весёлые утренники в детском саду". Сделала его компактнее, подогнав под свои старшие группы. Переработала. Добавила новый персонаж. *Спасибо всем форумчанам, чей материал я использовала* - боюсь обидеть кого-то, поэтому и не называю всех!

 http://yadi.sk/d/qr_2s1Z4HaU3J





> Спасибо большое, Музочка. Для меня как раз к стати.


Ирочка, рада, что чем-то могу и тебе отплатить за щедрость и талант! 

Девочки, искренне Благо-Дарю всех, кто написал отзывы в Репутацию! Спасибо.

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), larisakoly (21.10.2016), lorik_minsk (07.05.2021), luisa (18.10.2016), Nich Tanya (05.02.2017), p.natalka (08.02.2017), Дзюбкина (26.10.2016), Добронрава (04.07.2019), Иишка (15.06.2019), Инна Корепанова (05.01.2017), Ирина-Ирен (27.02.2017), лариса 25 (10.01.2019), Любовь Анатольевна (18.05.2016), Маинька (10.10.2018), Наталья0405 (02.01.2018), нутя (08.09.2016), Ремзия (10.02.2017)

----------


## laks_arina

*Милая Музочка! Большое спасибо за интересный материал!!! 
С удовольствием погуляла по твоему домику!!! Ушла с подарками!!!*

----------


## МУЗОК

Хочу сказать слова благодарности *Марине Мишаковой, Ларисе Некрасовой, Ирине Парахневич, Елене Курячий, Оксане Титаренко, Ольге Сивухиной, Светлане Масюк* и *всем-всем-всем, чьим материалом я воспользовалась при составлении данного сценария! Благодарю!*

 http://yadi.sk/d/2C8dSvuOHhxLG






> Милая Музочка! Большое спасибо за интересный материал!!! 
> С удовольствием погуляла по твоему домику!!! Ушла с подарками!!!





> Музочка, ты МУЗА наша! Все тебе СПАСИБО скажем 100, а может 1000 раз.
> НЕТ!!!! Миллион - он в самый раз!


Ариночка, Светланка, спасибо! Я сейчас так редко составляю сценарии и, конечно, рада, что кто-то возьмёт идею, и даже, если не воспользуется самим сценарием, то родит новый - свой, неповторимый! Я эти тоже так составляла, воспользовалась идеями и наработками, которые были напечатаны в журналах, книгах или созданы нашими девочками и выставленными на форуме. Ну, и авторский материал родился -  где-то игры и аттракционы, где-то рифма, где-то реплики, где-то герои. Света, твои рифмы  :Ok:   "ЛстЯтЬ" мне  :Grin:

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), larisakoly (24.11.2016), lorik_minsk (07.05.2021), luisa (18.10.2016), Дзюбкина (26.10.2016), Добронрава (04.07.2019), Иишка (15.06.2019), лариса 25 (10.01.2019), Любовь Анатольевна (18.05.2016), нутя (08.09.2016), Ремзия (10.02.2017), эллона (10.05.2016)

----------


## maksun79

> В сценарии, кроме авторского материала, использован сценарный материал, собранный  *Юлией Воструховой, Оксаной Титаренко*, и авторский материал *Ольги Сивухиной, Марины Мишаковой*. Благодарю пользователей ин-ку, чей сценарный материал и фонограммы мною так же использованы. 
> 
> 
> http://yadi.sk/d/NriClukfHSzYX


[IMG]http://*********org/6477827m.gif[/IMG]

"Друзья Клёпа и Веснушка-Конопушка поздравляют мам" Ср. гр.

Большое СПАСИБО за Клепу с Веснушкой!!! :Yahoo:

----------

Ремзия (10.02.2017)

----------


## Олюр

> Шляпный бал"





> "Весёлая квампания"





> "Мамина страна".


Спасибо, Музочка за сценарии, в них много интересных вкраплений, игровых моментов и игр, которые украсят любой праздник.

----------


## НСА

Музочка, как и всегда просто чудесно!!!!! Спасибо большое за сценарии  :Tender: 

[IMG]http://*********net/4566653m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## МУЗОК

*Сценарий для IIмл. группы. Особая благодарность Ирочке - Парина - за озвучку озорного воздушного шарика* 

 http://yadi.sk/d/i5t8HqSSHu3Px





> Спасибо, Музочка за сценарии, в них много интересных вкраплений, игровых моментов и игр, которые украсят любой праздник.





> Большое СПАСИБО за Клепу с Веснушкой!!!





> Музочка, как и всегда просто чудесно!!!!! Спасибо большое за сценарии


Юленька, Оленька, Светланушка, спасибо за отзывы! Девочки, все, кто написал отзыв в репутацию, большое ВАМ спасибо! 
Благо-Дарю, коллеги!

----------

elen82 (11.01.2017), galy-a (15.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), larisakoly (24.11.2016), luisa (18.10.2016), raritetca (15.05.2016), Дзюбкина (26.10.2016), Добронрава (04.07.2019), о-ля-ля (09.02.2017), эллона (10.05.2016)

----------


## Лилия79

> В сценарии, кроме авторского материала, использован сценарный материал, собранный Юлией Воструховой, Оксаной Титаренко, и авторский материал Ольги Сивухиной, Марины Мишаковой. Благодарю пользователей ин-ку, чей сценарный материал и фонограммы мною так же использованы.





> Идея, основа и сам остов взяты из сценария "Мамина страна" Е.И. Ромашковой из книги "Весёлые утренники в детском саду". Сделала его компактнее, подогнав под свои старшие группы. Переработала. Добавила новый персонаж. Спасибо всем форумчанам, чей материал я использовала - боюсь обидеть кого-то, поэтому и не называю всех!


Очень хорошие сценарии, интересные игры. Спасибо огромное.  :Vishenka 33: Утащила себе в копилочку на следующий год.

----------


## Парина

> Особая благодарность Ирочке - Парина - за озвучку озорного воздушного шарика


Музочка, твои придумки озвучивать одно удовольствие!!!!!




> Игра: "Снежинки-холодинки"
> Девочки, моя авторская игра. Если ноты непонятны в редакторе, напишу буквенное обозначение.


*Классненько!!! Спасибо, Муза!*


*Спасибо за удовольствие просмотренных прелестей!!! Музочка, выдумщица ты наша!*

----------

МУЗОК (03.09.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Принесли видео осеннего утренника 2012 года. Сад открылся в сентябре, музыкальные занятия у них начались с момента моего поступления на работу, с 15 октября, утренник был в начале ноября. Здесь песня, вход Осени, статичная игра: 


http://youtu.be/U-1wdLR78z4

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), larisakoly (26.09.2016), ttanya (19.09.2016), буссоница (19.09.2016), Дюймовочка (21.09.2016), на.та.ли. (12.09.2016), нутя (19.09.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

*Спасибо Людмиле - Magvai - за фонограмму!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pk-C_K_jb_s





> Мальчики у нас в игре ДОЖДИКИ


Очень интересный вариант, Марина! Возьму себе на вооружение. Спасибо!

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Дюймовочка (21.09.2016), нутя (20.09.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

*Зайке строим теремок!*


http://youtu.be/gohvBClTcYk

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

*А вот, эти же дети, спустя год: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpe-ZnY4gN4*

----------


## olga kh

Повзрослели дети - видно, Музочка! Идут друг за другом, "прячутся"))) - как у Аллочки, по одному из ее "секретиков") Или у тебя свои секреты?))) Но, правда, - обратила внимание, как стараются, спинку держат ровно, носики кверху...А много-то их как - деток у вас!..))) Не сосчитать!..

Музочка, спасибо большое! Все собрала воедино - конечно, очень пригодится в работе!!! Всем авторам большое спасибо - благодаря вам, такой замечательный материал сложился!!!

Музочка, спасибо тебе за новую игру!!!!!!

----------

МУЗОК (03.09.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

*Все улыбки, мама, тебе:*

* http://youtu.be/YIeYnkTq9XQ*






> Идут друг за другом, "прячутся")))


Оленька, спасибо, что заглянула! Нет, детки не "прячутся", они идут по лесной тропинке на праздник к Осени  :Grin:  Но повозиться пришлось, чтобы углы не срезали, шли до конца ковра, шаг в шаг друг за другом. 




> А много-то их как - деток у вас!


Ходят постоянно 16-24 человека, то одни, то другие, а на праздник радуют нас, заверяют, что придут все  :Derisive:  И приходят: 32-34 человека. Вот, только в это раз, на мамин праздник, пришли не все, где 24, где 30  :Meeting:

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Ремзия (10.02.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

*Живая картина: "Подарок маме": 

http://youtu.be/66tuwAjM6v8*

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), laratet (12.06.2016), Tania-112a (17.01.2017), Ремзия (10.02.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

*Средства передвижения: ковёр-самолёт, поезд, машины: 

http://youtu.be/x21pSoQS_gg*

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), laratet (12.06.2016), larisakoly (26.09.2016), mswetlana23 (10.06.2016), Ледок (06.06.2020), Ремзия (10.02.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

*Игру взяла на форуме, автор не был указан. Огромнейшее спасибо за описание игры и замечательную озвучку! Мы приземлились на ковре-самолёте у Гор Несделанных дел. И решили маме помочь разобрать эти горы: 

http://youtu.be/NhC836He96c*


_*

Нажать на картинку:_ 
[img]http://*********net/8906624.gif[/img]

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), ivano (05.02.2017), laratet (12.06.2016), larisakoly (26.09.2016), livni (05.02.2017), milana1717 (04.11.2016), mswetlana23 (10.06.2016), Nich Tanya (05.02.2017), strelka_64 (05.02.2017), Инна Корепанова (22.09.2016), Ната25 (05.02.2017), Ремзия (10.02.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

*Мы пролетали на ковре-самолёте над  Городом маминой радости и пели песню: 

http://youtu.be/Tk_qEh-_USc*

----------

laratet (12.06.2016), larisakoly (26.09.2016), Дюймовочка (30.01.2017), Инна Корепанова (31.01.2017), Ремзия (10.02.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

*Сюрприз для бабушек: 

http://youtu.be/by-yUO6fxqk*

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), laratet (12.06.2016), mswetlana23 (10.06.2016), Tania-112a (17.01.2017), Анастасия Галанова (30.01.2017), Ремзия (10.02.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

*Вот такую полечку я в этом году собрала из знакомых танцев: 

http://youtu.be/-mhmDkDjyPc*

----------

larisakoly (13.03.2017)

----------


## Олюр

> Сюрприз для бабушек:


Музочка! Какая простая и  замечательная идея с бабушками! Ну молодец!!!




> Ещё одна моя старшая группа:





> "Мы маме помогали"





> Мальчики поют





> "Поцелуй"





> "Маме солнце подарю!


Муза, вот сколько всего интересного, незнакомого выложила! Детки миленькие, инструмент электронный интересно, мягко звучит! Никогда не играла на таком!
Спасибо за видио, смотрела с удовольствием!




> День Победы.


Молодец Муза, у тебя всегда замечательный материал! Спасибо тебе огромное, такое подспорье в работе!

Музочка, ты настоящая "скорая помощь" всегда во-время с прекрасным материалом! Спасибо, дорогая!




> "Кого спрятал ветерок?"


Спасибо за игру, Музочка!




> Массовая игра для детей 5-7 лет


Спасибо, Музочка, игра, которую можно варьировать, особенно ценна для праздников! С успехом, подруга!!!




> День мамы в средней группе:


Ну, молодец, Музочка, спасибо за видио, всё очевидно и понятно!!!




> "Весёлые ребята":


Ах, какой клипик! Как удачно подобрана к нему песенка! Замечательно!

----------

МУЗОК (18.05.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

*Ещё одна моя старшая группа: 

http://youtu.be/DcXqJ21tX9g

*






> Музочка! Какая простая и  замечательная идея с бабушками! Ну молодец!!!


Оленька, спасибо! Мне тоже показалось, когда придумала сюжет, что будет интересно. Только, детки не все движения выполнили, но там нюансы были тонкие, так что, в основном, справились.

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Ремзия (10.02.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

*Появление Кота в сапогах и игры, следующие дальше по сценарию. Кот в сапогах - мамочка воспитанника: 

http://youtu.be/B7aOnNYyahM*

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

*Мальчики поют песню: 

http://youtu.be/ar2oYDOyRvs*

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

*Ещё одна песня: 

http://youtu.be/VMtmzHpu_NU*

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), larisakoly (13.03.2017), Ладога (03.02.2017)

----------


## Olik-Olik

Музочка! Я в восторге! Лет шесть назад моя внучка пела эту песенку на празднике, мне она очень понравилась, к сожалению никогда её больше не слышала, а тут такой сюрприз от Вас, Спасибо большое!

----------


## МУЗОК

*Появление Бяки-Забияки на шляпном балу. Бяка-Забияка - родительница: 

http://youtu.be/GfaFWg0nvQY*




> Муза, вот сколько всего интересного, незнакомого выложила!


Оленька, как же здорово, что мы делимся материалом здесь! Девочки - все - настолько щедры, предлагая самое-самое интересное, своё авторское или новинки музыкального и сценарного материала. С удовольствием использую многое в своей работе. Всем за это спасибо! 




> Спасибо за видио, смотрела с удовольствием!


Благо-Дарю! Спасибо, Олюшка!

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Анастасия Галанова (30.01.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

*Все роли играют родители. Дюймовочка для выступления полностью купила себе костюм - от туфель до ободка: 

http://youtu.be/PfJWyyx7KcE*

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

*Спасибо форумчанам за фонограмму "Коврик для мамы"! В ролях - родители: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pwwcWIUUbA*

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), larisakoly (18.10.2016), Ильенко Елена (08.09.2016), НСА (09.02.2016), окси 777 (09.02.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

*Весёлая квампания приглашает Дюймовочку в свою болотную бригаду  : 

http://youtu.be/-cE7chjTMz4*

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), НСА (09.02.2016), Я ,Наталья! (30.01.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

*Написала сценарий весенний для средней группы ( у меня их 3), не могла подобрать музыку на вход, поэтому и не выставила раньше. Может, ещё не поздно, и кто возьмёт за основу: 

 https://yadi.sk/d/PIadjVXANPKx2
*




> Музочка, Благодарю за все твои выступления-номера!!! Какая прелесть-детки довольные...


Катюша, спасибо! Приятно читать такие отзывы, как твой. Считаю, когда детям интересно на празднике, главная задача выполнена.

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), larisakoly (18.10.2016), lorik_minsk (07.05.2021), luisa (02.02.2017), qwertyui (26.03.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (11.04.2017), Добронрава (04.07.2019), Иннусик (30.01.2017), нутя (23.04.2016), Олюр (31.01.2017), Ремзия (10.02.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

[B][SIZE=3][COLOR="#993300"]Записала простенькие фонограммы на нотки к сценарию "Весенние приключения домовёнка Кузи". На праздник не пойдут, много нестыковок при обрезке и склейке получилось, а воспитателям в группу можно дать. Здесь "Танец божьих коровок" и "Танец бабочек" М. Картушиной и "Цветы и пчёлки" нашей Ариночки Чугайкиной - laks_arina. Позволила себе сочинить вступление, оно же стало и проигрышем к "Божьим коровкам". Ноты песни "Цветочки и пчёлки" в теме у Арины.


*Танец бабочек. м. М. Картушиной: 
 
https://yadi.sk/d/lwUoYISjeKWob  

Здесь видео Бабочек: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4976054*

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), luisa (02.02.2017), Иннусик (30.01.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

*Представление "Весёлой квампании" - в ролях родители: 

http://youtu.be/uzfAPLTyOc4*

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), larisakoly (22.03.2020), tvelen (15.02.2016)

----------


## marih

Музочка, спасибо тебе за все твои интересные наработки! С удовольствием всё просмотрела и унесла в копилочку  :Aga:  Родители-участники - молодцы  :Ok: 

[IMG]http://*********net/5832603m.gif[/IMG]




> Танец Снеговиков


Спасибо *всем* за чудесный танец  :Ok: 

[IMG]http://*********net/6231434m.jpg[/IMG]




> Осень радует детей. 1 часть. Презентация


Музочка, спасибо за видео - ОЧЕНЬ КРАСОЧНО!!! МОЛОДЕЦ!!! 
Понравились ободочки с листиками  :Tender:  Костюм девочки Осени - впечатляющий  :Ok:

----------


## МУЗОК

Осенний праздник. "Мухоморчик" Н. Караваевой: 

_http://youtu.be/J764moj1mnc
_



> Музочка, спасибо тебе за все твои интересные наработки! С удовольствием всё просмотрела и унесла в копилочку  Родители-участники - молодцы


Марина, спасибо. Благодарю тебя за материал, которым поделилась! А родители и правда, молодцы, доставили уйму удовольствия не только себе и детям, но и всем родителям.

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), lusina (07.01.2017), Дания (09.09.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

*Моя версия полюбившегося нам танца "Ку-ку"( автор оригинала Сиротина Ирочка - Sirin08). Брала на осенний праздник. Дети парами стоят врассыпную по залу: 

http://youtu.be/sLOIQV1fzIY*





> как делали шляпку мухомору?


Лена, сфотографирую, покажу.

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), mswetlana23 (10.06.2016), tvelen (15.02.2016), Дания (09.09.2016), Ремзия (10.02.2017), ЭМПАТИЯ (29.01.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

В этом году мы не смогли из-за карантина по ветрянке свести старшие-подготовительные группы на празднование Дня Победы.  Но не отказались от самого мероприятия. Я впервые провела в таком ключе День Победы. Коллеги! Дети и взрослые прониклись глубинным пониманием такого глобального исторического события, как День Победы во второй мировой войне. *Благодарю Ирочку - Irina61 -* которая поделилась в Беседке ссылками на мультфильмы военной тематики. *Огромное спасибо Леночке - гунька -* сделавшей клипы на песни "День Победы" и "Прадедушка". *Спасибо Леночке - ДМШ27 -* за песню "День Победы" и *Юлечке Селиверстовой* за озвучку этой песни. *Спасибо Леночке - Полли Ролли  -  и Оленьке - ВИОЛА ОЗ* за стихи, взятые из их сценариев. *Благодарю Шурочку - Alexandra_B -* за идею рассказать о крошечной 125-граммовой блокадной хлебной пайке. Мероприятие получилось СУПЕР! Не пожалейте, скачайте, душу бередит подборка. Я позже выставлю фотографии, всё прошло на одном дыхании, равнодушных не было ни среди детей, ни среди взрослых.

*День Победы. Старшие-подготовительные группы: 
http://yadi.sk/d/bOPXYoDGPksaQ 

День Победы. Средние группы: 
http://yadi.sk/d/RKZ-mf61Pksi2 
*

----------

Alena Stenkovay (06.05.2016), Borkova Pavlovo (10.03.2017), elenaSneg (06.05.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Lenylya (05.05.2016), luisa (15.10.2016), milana1717 (11.03.2017), muza67 (15.04.2017), myzic (08.05.2016), Natasha77 (06.03.2017), Nich Tanya (11.03.2017), novgortom (14.04.2017), pomahka (08.11.2016), strelka_64 (12.03.2016), Tatleo (19.04.2020), ttanya (11.04.2016), viktorovas (05.05.2016), vishulaev (10.03.2017), Анастасия Галанова (30.01.2017), Варшава (13.04.2017), Вера Чурикова (09.04.2016), Галин04ка (10.03.2017), Генриховна (22.04.2017), гунька (10.03.2017), Добронрава (05.06.2019), Дюймовочка (14.04.2017), Екатерина Шваб (05.05.2016), Инна Корепанова (27.04.2017), ИяНаталия (10.03.2017), Лёка61 (05.05.2016), Любовь Анатольевна (18.05.2016), Маинька (10.03.2017), мандаришка (05.05.2016), МарСух (17.04.2017), Музыкант38 (05.03.2017), нутя (23.04.2016), Орхидея (08.05.2016), Ремзия (28.09.2016), Римма1961 (14.04.2017), Стеша (18.12.2016), Т.К-Пчелка (05.05.2016), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (05.05.2016), эллона (10.05.2016)

----------


## laks_arina

> День Победы. Старшие-подготовительные группы: 
> http://yadi.sk/d/bOPXYoDGPksaQ 
> 
> День Победы. Средние группы: 
> http://yadi.sk/d/RKZ-mf61Pksi2


Музочка! Большое спасибо!!! В следующий юбилейный год обязательно используем!!!




> Игровой праздник без подготовки для старших и подготовительных групп:



Музочка! Большое спасибо за сценарий!!! Очень люблю вот такие игровые, лёгкие!!! Даша и Маша, видимо, взрослые персонажи?




> Игра: "Кого спрятал ветерок?" для детей 1,5 - 4,5 лет


Музочка! Благодарю за игру!!!

----------

МУЗОК (03.09.2016)

----------


## Людмилая

> День Победы. Старшие-подготовительные группы: 
> 
> 
> День Победы. Средние группы:


Спасибо огромное за вашу идею, конечно же пригодится в работе.( у нас тоже ветрянка не дала всем собраться, кроили праздник на ходу, тоже брали клипы с форума) Спасибо всем девочкам за огромный труд!!!

***




> Игра: "Снежинки-холодинки"


Спасибо, Музочка, новенькая снежная игра для вечно ищущих что-то новенькое музруков, это просто КЛАД!!!!!!!!! СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

***




> Танец Бусинок


Спасибо, Музочка, какие милые, непосредственные малышки, хоть и не ходили, а стараются!Главное они удовольствие получили!!!!!!

----------


## aniram23

> *День Победы. Старшие-подготовительные группы: 
> 
> 
> 
> День Победы. Средние группы: 
> 
> 
> *


Спасибо за вашу работу! На следующий год мои малявочки будут средними, и мы обязательно воспользуемся этим материалом!!!

----------


## МУЗОК

Фонограмму опять делала через телефон, но в группы пойдёт: 

*Игра: "Веселись, детвора!" 

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/a92d8e0...0%D0%B0%20.mp3 
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/1c275a7...%80%D0%B0.docx* 


_За нотами_ 
[img]http://*********ru/12105509.gif[/img]


 http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5274936

_* 

Видео_ 

[img]http://*********ru/12101415.gif[/img]

 http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4986224




> Музочка! Большое спасибо!!! В следующий юбилейный год обязательно используем!!!


Ариша, мы в юбилейный год будем готовить торжественное мероприятие, а этот материал пойдёт на дополнительный день в следующем году и как мероприятие без подготовки на каждый год. А я твоих "Пчёлок" брала на средних, дети в кувшинчики крошечные собирали деревянными ложками медок. И взрослым, и детворе нравится! Спасибо.  




> Молодец Муза, у тебя всегда замечательный материал! Спасибо тебе огромное, такое подспорье в работе!


Оленька, спасибо за такие слова! Благо-Дарю тебя за помощь, которую ты мне всегда!!! оказываешь! 




> Спасибо огромное за вашу идею, конечно же пригодится в работе.( у нас тоже ветрянка не дала всем собраться, кроили праздник на ходу, тоже брали клипы с форума) Спасибо всем девочкам за огромный труд!!!


Людмилочка, спасибо! 



> Музочка, спасибо большое! Все собрала воедино - конечно, очень пригодится в работе!!! Всем авторам большое спасибо - благодаря вам, такой замечательный материал сложился!!!


Оленька, спасибо! Конечно, здорово, что ЕСТЬ ИЗ ЧЕГО СОБИРАТЬ! *Ура Форуму и всем нам* 




> Спасибо за вашу работу! На следующий год мои малявочки будут средними, и мы обязательно воспользуемся этим материалом!!!


Мариночка, спасибо!

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), luisa (15.10.2016), moderm (15.02.2017), tatjan60 (09.09.2016), Гульниза (07.01.2017), Ирина-Ирен (06.05.2016), лариса 25 (10.01.2019), о-ля-ля (25.10.2016), эллона (10.05.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

*Из весеннего праздника в одной из старших групп: 

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oeCPtL0uPY*

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Варвара.гомель (18.05.2016), Ирина-Ирен (06.05.2016), нутя (23.04.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Игровой праздник без подготовки для старших и подготовительных групп.  Но, так как у нас с 1 июня подготовительных групп уже нет, а средних, которые будут на мероприятии вместе с младшими, целых 5 групп, мы две из них отправили на праздник к старшим. Таким образом, мы будем проводить по этому сценарию праздник для трёх старших и двух средних групп. Поэтому, я со средними пару раз встретилась, и кое с чем познакомила. *Огромное спасибо Наташе -  Natali-S -* в основе сценария лежит музыкально-игровой репертуар из её замечательного сценария "Летний ералаш" и *спасибо за неоценимую помощь  Ирочке - Irina61 -* за горы присланного материала на летнюю тему! *Благодарна всем авторам, чьи материалы я задействовала*. Как всегда, есть и мои сочинялки и подборки. 


*Игровой праздник без подготовки для старших и подготовительных групп:* 

 https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9fd2bb3...%9C%D0%98.docx

----------

alla-mus (26.05.2016), baterflay-13 (31.05.2016), galy-a (31.05.2016), genek (19.05.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), kasatkinaog (18.05.2016), laratet (19.06.2016), larisakoly (13.03.2017), Lenylya (14.05.2016), luisa (15.10.2016), maksun79 (18.05.2016), muza67 (15.04.2017), raritetca (15.05.2016), strelka_64 (14.05.2016), SVETLANA_NV (23.05.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (31.05.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (22.04.2016), viktorovas (05.05.2016), VITA786 (16.05.2016), аленушка 70 (21.05.2016), Анжела72 (29.05.2016), Варвара.гомель (18.05.2016), Веселиса (13.04.2017), говорушка (16.05.2016), Дзюбкина (26.10.2016), Долира (15.03.2017), Екатерина Шваб (05.05.2016), Елена М (30.05.2016), Инна Корепанова (15.05.2016), Ирина-Ирен (15.05.2016), Ладога (29.05.2016), лариса 25 (10.01.2019), Лёка61 (15.05.2016), Любовь Анатольевна (18.05.2016), мальвина19 (15.05.2016), окси 777 (24.06.2016), Сентябринка (05.05.2016), СЛАВУНЧИК 76 (28.05.2016), эллона (10.05.2016), Юличка М. (16.05.2016)

----------


## Екатерина Шваб

> Игровой праздник без подготовки для старших и подготовительных групп


Музочка, спасибо огромное за сценарий, замечательный праздник и персонажи необычные.






> Парад костюмов


Музочка, спасибо огромное, что бескорыстно делишься своим творчеством и новыми идеями. "Парад костюмов" очень понравился! Такая нежная песенка, детки замечательные! Спасибо!

----------

МУЗОК (03.09.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

*Игровой праздник для 2 мл. и ср. групп "ВЕСЁЛЫЙ КОЛОБОК И РЕБЯТА ВСТРЕЧАЮТ ЛЕТО"*

_ https://cloud.mail.ru/public/cfdf78c...0%A2%D0%9E.doc 
_



> Музочка! Большое спасибо за сценарий!!! Очень люблю вот такие игровые, лёгкие!!! Даша и Маша, видимо, взрослые персонажи?


Ариночка, спасибо! Да это взрослые персонажи.




> Музочка, спасибо огромное за сценарий, замечательный праздник и персонажи необычные.


Катюша, спасибо! Играйте с удовольствием!




> игровой танец "Опаньки" - под какую музыку? Если можно, скиньте пожалуйста.


Ирочка, музыкой делилась 3 года назад Наташ - Natali-S - спасибо ей огромное! Вот "Опаньки":  

_https://cloud.mail.ru/public/82d81f7...B5%D0%BC-1.mp3_

----------

alla-mus (26.05.2016), baranova n (30.05.2016), genek (19.05.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), kasatkinaog (18.05.2016), laratet (19.06.2016), larisakoly (13.03.2017), Lenylya (14.05.2016), luisa (15.10.2016), muza67 (15.04.2017), raritetca (15.05.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (31.05.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (16.05.2016), аленушка 70 (21.05.2016), Дзюбкина (26.10.2016), Елена М (30.05.2016), Ладога (05.05.2016), лариса 25 (10.01.2019), Любовь Анатольевна (18.05.2016), Олюр (04.08.2016), Ремзия (28.09.2016), СЛАВУНЧИК 76 (28.05.2016), эллона (10.05.2016), Юличка М. (16.05.2016)

----------


## irinavalalis

> Ирочка, музыкой делилась 3 года назад Наташ - Natali-S - спасибо ей огромное! Вот "Опаньки":


Спасибо огромное! Так вовремя! Завтра праздник! Спасибо!





> Игровой праздник для 2 мл. и ср. групп "ВЕСЁЛЫЙ КОЛОБОК И РЕБЯТА ВСТРЕЧАЮТ ЛЕТО"


Муза, Спасибо огромное - летом работать буду первый раз за много лет! Уж и забыла, как это делается :Aga:  Обязательно использую Ваши придумки!

----------


## echeva

Музочка, дорогая! Спасибо за праздник!!! Такой светлый и радостный!
 Пусть и в твоей жизни будет только свет и радость!
[img]http://*********net/6596201m.gif[/img]

----------


## МУЗОК

*Весенние приключения домовёнка Кузи. Средняя группа. Игровой танец: 

http://youtu.be/uWoxE4zIZ_I* 





> Хочу, чтоб была ты счастливой
> И верила в силы свои,
> Людьми, небесами хранимой,
> И радостью мерила дни!
> 
> Пусть будет твой дом полной чашей,
> Пускай в нем царят лад и смех!
> Ты с каждым мгновением краше,
> А, в общем – всегда лучше всех!


*Валя Муза*, 
*катя 98*, 



> Музочка, дорогая, солнышко наше, 
> с Днём рождения!
> Красивой, нежной и весёлой,
> Очаровательной, шальной,
> Всегда любимой и влюблённой,
> Душою вечно молодой,
> С огнём в груди, с мечтою в сердце,
> Недостижимой, как звезда,
> И неразгаданной загадкой
> Ты оставайся навсегда!





> Милая Музочка, наш отзывчивый помощник!!! Наш искренний друг! Умница и большой талант!!! Наша МУЗА!!!С днём рожденья!!!





> Музочка, разреши и мне тебя отхеппибёздить!!!! С днем рождения, дорогая моя палочка-выручалочка! всего-всего тебе самого-самого лучшего!





> Поздравлюя с днём рождения!!! Желаю чтоб Муза творчества никогда не покидала тебя!





> Май на исходе...Впереди
> Пусть будет Лето, Радость будет,
> Твоя работа отдохнет))))
> На время о тебе забудет))))))
> Чтоб наслаждалась ты - ура!!!!!
> Свободна, словно в небе птица!..
> Подумать о себе пора,
> Слегка бы и угомониться...
> Но...вряд ли, Муза, для тебя
> ...





> Пусть и в твоей жизни будет только свет и радость!





> Музочка, поздравляю с ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!
> Желаю счастья - его не хватает,
> Успехов - они никогда не мешают,
> Здоровья - оно никогда нам не в тягость,
> Удачи - она доставляет всем радость.
> Желаю тебе добра и побед!
> И долгих счастливых, ещё 1000 лет!





> Музочка! Поздравляю Вас с ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ! Пусть все в жизни будет только хорошее!





> МУЗОЧКА! С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!





> Музочка! 
> 
> 
> У каждого поэта есть Муза для совета, 
> А у нас есть, Муза, ты, 
> Наш добрый ангел душевной красоты!





> Присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям!С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!





> Ай-яй-яй!!! Приношу извинения, что опоздала! Музочка, дорогая, с днём рождения!!! Жить без огорчений, без печалей и невзгод!
> Здоровья, Удачи, Счастья, Радости, Вдохновения!!! Пусть всё задуманное сбудется!


[IMG]http://*********net/5755592.jpg[/IMG]




> Со Святой Троицей


Оленька, спасибо! Добра и мира тебе, родным и дорогим людям,твоему дому!

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Вход основан на анимационном танце: 

http://youtu.be/-XGGpFmkjOE





> Музочка, мы тебя ещё до-о-о-лго поздравлять будем:
> С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, С ОКОНЧАНИЕМ УЧЕБНОГО ГОДА И НАЧАЛОМ ЛЕТА!
> Такого доброго, светлого и замечательного человека, как ты, можно поздравлять 
> каждый день с тем, что он вообще осчастливил нас знакомством с ним!
> Ты - наша ФЕЯ, наша ПЧЁЛКА - неутомимая труженица, наш БРИГАДИР, 
> так сказать и наша общая ПОДРУГА и КОЛЛЕГА!
> СО ВСЕМИ ЭТИМИ ЗВАНИЯМИ Я ТЕБЯ ОТ ДУШИ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!
> БУДЬ ЗДОРОВА, ВСЁ ТАК ЖЕ НЕУТОМИМА И ПРЕКРАСНА!


Танюша, спасибо! Такие добрые слова сказаны всеми девочками, БЛАГО-ДАРЮ с нежностью всех ВАС!

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), larisakoly (22.03.2020), TATYANA_UNCHA (02.06.2016), нутя (23.04.2016)

----------


## ИВЛАДА

Музочка, привет! 
Такой яркий вход под "Кузнечика"! 
 Прикольно!Все просто и очень ярко.
А ты заводна-ая! Умница!




> Теремок для друзей:


Музочка, спасибо!

----------


## Lenylya

> *Игровой праздник для 2 мл. и ср. групп "ВЕСЁЛЫЙ КОЛОБОК И РЕБЯТА ВСТРЕЧАЮТ ЛЕТО"*
> 
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***
> 
> 
> Катюша, спасибо! Играйте с удовольствием!
> 
> 
> Ирочка, музыкой делилась 3 года назад Наташ - Natali-S - спасибо ей огромное! Вот "Опаньки":  
> ...




**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**





**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



Музочка, [IMG]http://*********org/6205193m.gif[/IMG]! Обязательно поиграю с детками.

Музочка! Спасибо огромное за "Предновогоднюю сказку", сказка просто замечательная, обязательно послушаем с детками. И за Парад костюмов: спасибо., унесла в копилочку. Вы настоящий мастер - талант!!!  [IMG]http://*********org/6626490m.gif[/IMG]

----------

МУЗОК (03.09.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

*Музыкально-дидактическая игра с домовёнком Кузей, средняя группа:

http://youtu.be/LACRW-qlrqU* 





> Музочка, привет! 
> Такой яркий вход под "Кузнечика"! 
> Прикольно!Все просто и очень ярко.
> А ты заводна-ая! Умница!


Ирочка, спасибо тебе за отзыв! Я думала, стОит ли выставлять, будет ли интересно другим. Насчёт "заводной" особый разговор. Еле ходила, были проблемы с ногами. Но, как все мы, натянула улыбку на лицо, и кое-как, но вперёд, с песней и танцами  :Victory: 




> Музочка, ты настоящая "скорая помощь" всегда во-время с прекрасным материалом! Спасибо, дорогая!


Оленька, благодарна тебе за внимание! Очень рада, что мои придумки пригодятся. 



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), нутя (23.04.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> Не могли бы Вы поделиться со мной фонограммой Игра: "Генеральная уборка". Ст. гр. Буду Вам очень благодарна!!!!


Пожалуйста: здесь 2 варианта игры. 

*1 вариант. 
 Игра с форума, выставляли девочки, большущее спасибо за музыку, озвучку и саму игру*: 
 https://yadi.sk/d/Q1QGz4n5isnY9

*2 вариант.
Я сделала короче вступление и проигрыши: * 

https://yadi.sk/d/E4RghTWvisnbW 

*Видео здесь:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4836675*

----------

Elena 73 (15.12.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), ivano (05.02.2017), livni (05.02.2017), milana1717 (04.11.2016), Nich Tanya (05.02.2017), strelka_64 (05.02.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (02.06.2016), tigricadn (07.02.2017), yu-k-a (05.02.2017), ВИОЛА ОЗ (05.02.2017), герана (06.02.2017), Добронрава (04.07.2019), Иннусик (27.02.2017), лариса 25 (10.01.2019), Любовь Анатольевна (18.05.2016), Людмилая (05.02.2017), нутя (22.09.2016), эллона (10.05.2016)

----------


## ва.лен.ти.н.

МУЗА!Спасибо ВАМ огромное! Такое подспорье в работе . Очень скоро мне понадобится Этот материал.

----------


## Татиана 65

Спасибо, Муза Эдуардовна за ваше творчество и за то , что бескорыстно делитесь с нами!

----------


## нутя

Музочка, целый год не была в Вашем домике.... а сегодня не могу из него выйти!!! так у Вас гостеприимно, тепло и уютно!!!! А главное, столько новых идей, с которыми Вы щедро делитесь!!!! СПАСИБО, Вам, добрый, щедрый человечек!!!!




> Связка к параду костюмов в сценарии здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4770855


Музочка, СПАСИБО за такую интересную идею со снежками! так интересно! С Вашего позволения обязательно на следующий год использую такую идею! СПАСИБО!

----------

МУЗОК (03.09.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

*Игра: "Кого спрятал ветерок?" для детей 1,5 - 4,5 лет 

Текст: https://yadi.sk/i/W7ndY0s7bsaU4

Музыка: https://yadi.sk/d/NbRKEkiLcjAWr 

* 




> Спасибо, Муза Эдуардовна за ваше творчество и за то , что бескорыстно делитесь с нами!


Танечка, спасибо! 




> МУЗОЧКА, С ДНЕМ ЗНАНИЙ ТЕБЯ! УСПЕХОВ ТЕБЕ В ТВОРЧЕСТВЕ!





> Дорогая Муза! Поздравляю тебя с Днём знаний!!!


*НСА*, 



> МУЗОЧКА ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С НАЧАЛОМ УЧЕБНОГО ГОДА!Творческих успехов!





> Музочка! С наступившим сентябрём - с нашим профессиональным праздником! Пусть новый учебный год будет удачным!





> Музочка!!!





> Дорогая МУЗА!
>  разрешите вас поздравить с днем дошкольного работника. спасибо вам за всю помощь, которую вы нам оказываете, за ваш талант, за то, драгоценное, что вы даете детям. всех вам благ!!!





> Музочка!!!
> 
> С праздником!!!





> Дорогая Муза!  От души поздравляю с праздником!





> Музочка!!!
> 
> Поздравляю тебя с Днём Музыки!!!





> Музочка! С Днём музыки!
> 
> "Красота в музыке состоит не в нагромождении эффектов и гармонических курьезов, а в простоте и естественности" (Петр Ильич Чайковский)


Девочки, родные МОИ!!! Спасибо ВАМ за поздравления!!! Взаимно всех поздравляю, извините, что так поздно. Всех ВАМ благ!




> у Вас гостеприимно, тепло и уютно!!!! А главное, столько новых идей,


Валюша, спасибо! Приятно читатать такие слова, а главое, что материал пригодится в работе.

----------

annkir (30.08.2019), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), irisa (23.09.2016), pomahka (01.09.2017), senchyaok (23.09.2016), Simpatia59 (07.08.2019), stranikira (24.09.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (02.06.2016), Валиулина Ирина (22.09.2016), гномик (22.09.2016), Инна Корепанова (22.09.2016), Иннусик (27.02.2017), кэт радистка (04.05.2016), лариса 25 (10.01.2019), Лорис (17.12.2016), на.та.ли. (12.09.2016), нутя (22.09.2016), Фасолька07 (21.08.2019), эллона (10.05.2016)

----------


## окси 777

Музочка, спасибо за игры и щедрость с которой вы делитесь  и помогаете всем

Музочка, дорогая, спасибо огромное за материал. Просто супер!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/6471946m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## stranikira

Завтра обязательно поиграю с малышами в "Кого спрятал ветерок?"

----------


## Дзюбкина

> *Сюрприз для бабушек: 
> 
> http://youtu.be/by-yUO6fxqk*


Очень, очень интересный  сюрприз с бабушками. с вашего позволения возьму  к себе в копилочку. Спасибо!

----------


## Nich Tanya

> Игра: "Кого спрятал ветерок?"


Музочка, огромное спасибо за игру!




> Вход на новогодний праздник, ср.гр.


Муза, у Вас  очень интересный вход на праздник, огромное вам спасибо!!!




> Ещё один клипчик из серии "Весёлые ребята":


Музочка, клип у вас очень хороший, надо со своими детками сделать!!! Спасибо!

----------


## ivano

Спасибо за интересную игру с ветерком !

Очень интересная и новая игра,понравилась ,спасибо большое !
Будем учить и играть !

Ух,какая классная сказка получилась !Прелесть !Спасибо огромное !
 :Yahoo:

----------


## muzik

> Игра: "Кого спрятал ветерок?" для детей 1,5 - 4,5 лет


Большое спасибо за интересную игру !




> Массовая игра для детей 5-7 лет


Спасибо огромное !

----------

МУЗОК (03.09.2016)

----------


## ljydmila

Спасибо за игру.

----------


## лида-1410

> Игра: "Кого спрятал ветерок?" для детей 1,5 - 4,5 лет


Спасибо за новую интересную игру!!!




> Игра: "Снежинки-холодинки"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 							Девочки, моя авторская игра. Если ноты непонятны в редакторе, напишу буквенное обозначение.


Музочка, спасибо большое за интересную,новую игру!!!!!!Будем ,с удовольствием ,играть с детками!!!!!

----------

МУЗОК (03.09.2016)

----------


## лариса61

Дорогая Музочка, здравствуйте! Я у вас впервые, чему очень рада! Очень интересная игра и с вашего позволения поиграю со своими малышками. Спасибо :Tender: !

МУЗОЧКА, прослушала предновогоднюю сказочку, она была кульминационной моего рабочего дня, чему я очень рада! Очень теплая, милая и добрая сказка! И всем девочкам-труженицам, кто причастен к этому шедевру, низкий поклон! Всегда буду говорить о ВАС ТОЛЬКО С ТЕПЛОТОЙ, ВЫ ЛУЧШИЕ!

Дорогая Музочка! Спешу сказать большое спасибо за сценарий прощания с елочкой, где Дед мороз приводит с собой сказку - Мачеху, Марфушку и Настеньку. Всем понравилось, а по-моему педагогам больше всех, мои девочки артистки, очень хорошо обыграли, получился еще один Новогодний очень веселый праздник. Спасибо от всего коллектива  Кизильского детского сада "Солнышко".

----------


## МУЗОК

Фонограмма с проигрышами: _ https://yadi.sk/d/rNlICvfJcDL3e_ [
*Видео хоровода:  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4802822
*




> Музочка, спасибо тебе за новую игру!!!!!!





> Спасибо за игру, Музочка!





> Музочка, спасибо за игры и щедрость с которой вы делитесь  и помогаете всем





> Завтра обязательно поиграю с малышами в "Кого спрятал ветерок?"





> Музочка! Благодарю за игру!!!





> Музочка, ! Обязательно поиграю с детками.





> Очень, очень интересный  сюрприз с бабушками. с вашего позволения возьму  к себе в копилочку. Спасибо!





> Музочка, огромное спасибо за игру!





> Спасибо за интересную игру с ветерком !





> Большое спасибо за интересную игру !





> Спасибо за игру.





> Спасибо за новую интересную игру!!!





> Дорогая Музочка, здравствуйте! Я у вас впервые, чему очень рада! Очень интересная игра и с вашего позволения поиграю со своими малышками. Спасибо!


Оленька Сивухина, Оленька Конопелько, Оксаночка, Ирочка, Аринушка, Леночка, Тамарочка, Танечка, *ivano* - извините, имя в профиле отсутствует, Людочка, Людочка Бобир, Лидочка, Ларочка! Спасибо, девочки! Очень рада, что пригодились мои работы. Благо-Дарю!

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Любовь Анатольевна (18.05.2016)

----------


## oxanaageeva

> Игра: "Кого спрятал ветерок?" для детей 1,5 - 4,5 лет


Спасибо большое за игру.

*Музочка Спасибо за музыку для входа средней группы.*

----------

МУЗОК (03.09.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

> Фонограмма с проигрышами:


*Музочка, спасибо!*

[img]http://*********net/6608488.gif[/img]

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

*Девочки, моя авторская игра. Если ноты непонятны в редакторе, напишу буквенное обозначение.* 

* Массовая игра для детей 5-7 лет https://yadi.sk/d/ejmR5hkIcPbjW*  




> Музочка! Спасибо Вам за ваше творчество, щедрость и талант!
> 
> С уважением И.М.





> Спасибо большое за игру.





> Музочка, спасибо!


*Ирочка, Оксаночка, Светланушка, спасибо! Благо-Дарю!*

----------

alla-mus (14.12.2016), Elen2 (05.11.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), larisakoly (18.12.2016), Lusik (13.12.2016), oksi7771 (31.08.2019), pet30 (04.11.2016), pomahka (01.09.2017), Simpatia59 (07.08.2019), svetlana_50 (13.12.2016), Tania-112a (12.12.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (02.06.2016), Wera Ivannikova (12.12.2016), гномик (04.11.2016), говорушка (05.11.2016), Ладога (20.12.2016), Левадана (04.11.2016), Лорис (17.12.2016), Любовь Анатольевна (18.05.2016), Любовь Р. (14.12.2016), Людмилая (13.12.2016), Нат" (02.11.2018), Тамара 379 (04.11.2016), ЮНВА (12.12.2016)

----------


## Лорис

> Игра: "Снежинки-холодинки"
> Девочки, моя авторская игра. Ес


Благодарю за СНЕЖИНОК! [IMG]http://*********ru/6222164.gif[/IMG]




> Есть мама у котёнка:


БЛАГОДАРЮ ЗА ОПЕРАТИВНОСТЬ. 

[IMG]http://*********org/6508261m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Valenta

> Ларочка, когда-то брала на выпуск, даю пока три варианта и ноты. Я подыгрывала в запеве мелодию, но там и так слышно, а припев хорошо прописан. Куча других вариантов есть, но не такие удачные.  
> Я работала под этот вариант: https://yadi.sk/d/lPHAzvpNcRm3v 
> Ещё парочка: https://yadi.sk/d/-9VTYpnScRmDg https://yadi.sk/d/oXSl-oWqcRmGT 
> Ноты:
> https://yadi.sk/i/Nd732bp2cRmMi https://yadi.sk/i/sYAzerQ6cRmPk
> А здесь видео, 2 варианта...


МУЗОЧКА, не хватит слов благодарности за стремительную помощь в таком ассортименте!!! :Tender:  Вроде, стараюсь не пропускать мимо себя материал в темках музруков, но, убедилась, всё не упомнишь!  :Meeting:  СПАСИБО, что представилась возможность даже увидеть!!! Возьму обязательно для себя твой вариант исполнения песни. Очень впечатлило искреннее исполнение! МОЛОДЕЧИКИ!!! И петь, и синхронно ритмично двигаться...  :Ok: 
*СПАСИБО!!!*

----------


## Lena-marsel2010

Игра: "Кого спрятал ветерок?"

Муза Эдуардовна, Спасибо за  игру  "Кого спрятал ветерок?", Массовая игра для детей 5-7 лет  "Снежинки-холодинки"...  и за  Ваши  прекрасные  сценарии !!!  
  :040:

----------

МУЗОК (17.05.2016)

----------


## faina

> "Кого спрятал ветерок?"





> Сценарий для IIмл. групп





> Авторский сценарий для малышей.


Муза, огромное спасибо за великолепные сценарии и игры! Какое разнообразие-все очень интересно и ново!

[img]http://*********net/6568552.gif[/img]

----------


## МУЗОК

*Видео здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4803133*

*Музыка с наложением барабанов и колокольчиков: 

 https://yadi.sk/d/TO8vzyHTcY3QS * 




> Ой, как интересно, Музочка, и необычно!





> Очень необычно и интересно, спасибо большое !





> Муза Эдуардовна, Спасибо за  игру  "Кого спрятал ветерок?", Массовая игра для детей 5-7 лет  "Снежинки-холодинки"...  и за  Ваши  прекрасные  сценарии !!!





> Спасибо за чудесные игры, сценки, сценарии!





> Муза, огромное спасибо за великолепные сценарии и игры!


*Спасибо ВАМ, дорогие коллеги, за добрые отзывы! Благо-Дарю!*

----------

alla-mus (14.12.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Добронрава (04.07.2019), Любовь Анатольевна (18.05.2016)

----------


## veter-koteyka

> Варим варенье Лесовичку. Ср.гр.


Музочка!!! Большое спасибо! Игра Супер!  :Ok: 
Отдельная благодарность Елене Юрьевне!  :Thank You2:

----------


## Натали-наташа

*Музочка, я в восторге. Нашла то, чем воспользуюсь уже на предстоящих новогодних утренниках. СПАСИБИЩЕ ОГРОМЕННОЕ!!!!!!!*

                           [img]http://*********net/6575723.gif[/img]

----------


## опал1

Спасибо! Интересный вариант))




> Я наложила на музыку ещё барабаны перед началом музыки и колокольчики, чтобы дети ориентировались, когда менять движения.
> 
> Утренник без родителей: 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VehQwwYNl1Y


Музочка, спасибо огромное! Какие смешные медведи - ухохоталась)) Если не против, возьму в работу.
С уважением, Ольга

----------


## МУЗОК

> *Снежинки в царстве Снежной королевы.*


Девочки, по вашей просьбе даю ссылку на музыку к видео:

 https://yadi.sk/d/DiBfO-2ecj9PC 





> Музочка!!! Большое спасибо! Игра Супер!





> Музочка, я в восторге. Нашла то, чем воспользуюсь уже на предстоящих новогодних утренниках. СПАСИБИЩЕ ОГРОМЕННОЕ!





> Музочка, спасибо огромное! Какие смешные медведи - ухохоталась)) Если не против, возьму в работу.
> С уважением, Ольга





> Музочка, дорогая, спасибо огромное за материал. Просто супер!!!





> Спасибо за удовольствие просмотренных прелестей!!! Музочка, выдумщица ты наша!


_Галина, Наташа, Ольга, Оксана, Ирина! Спасибо Вам за отзывы! Благо-Дарю! Заходите в гости, всегда рада Вас видеть._

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), mochalova19 (17.10.2016), Любовь Анатольевна (18.05.2016)

----------


## lenik

*Музочка, спасибо большое за чудесных мишек и за ваши новогодние сценарии!!!*

----------


## МУЗОК

*Танец Бусинок 

6 девочек впервые танцуют, потому что не ходили в садик до утренника:*

http://youtu.be/BgYfLdb78BA





> Музочка, спасибо большое за чудесных мишек и за ваши новогодние сценарии!!


*Леночка, спасибо за добрые слова! Рада, что обратила внимание на моё творчество.*

* 

Фонограмма 
[img]http://*********ru/12220826.gif[/img]

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4757780

----------

EVGESKA (12.11.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), mochalova19 (17.10.2016), ландыш64 (17.10.2016), Маинька (17.10.2016), нутя (17.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

*Новогодние козни Лисы и Волка 

http://youtu.be/jyhD-nIcrp4
*





> хоть и не ходили, а стараются!Главное они удовольствие получили!


*Людочка, спасибо! То, что стараются, и успокаивает  Жалко, что рисунок танца смазан*

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Вчера увидела замечательную игру, которую сделала Лариса - LAKATA - Ларочка, *спасибо!* Игра находится здесь: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4918264 

Взяла её за основу и оформила интерактивую игру для самых маленьких - 2-3,5 года.  

*Теремок для друзей:* 

 склейка: https://yadi.sk/d/7ePOqynLcnoci 

последовательность склейки: https://yadi.sk/i/I5wCzHrjcnq48 






> Ну и выдумщица же ты, Музочка!!!
> 
> Браво!


Лидочка, спасибо! Может, когда и тебе пригодится такой сюжет. Благо-Дарю!

----------

annkir (30.08.2019), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), ki-ki (16.12.2016), larisakoly (13.03.2017), Lenochka121212 (05.03.2017), luisa (29.10.2016), Oksik (15.11.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (02.06.2016), Артуровна (05.03.2017), герана (12.03.2017), Гульниза (30.10.2016), Лорис (17.12.2016), Любовь Анатольевна (18.05.2016), нутя (31.10.2016), Фасолька07 (19.07.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

Выставляю для молодых коллег, пригодится в копилке. Это как раз тот случай, когда сидишь за инструментом, и ничего сделать не можешь. Воспитатели пассивны, не помогли ни детям стать свободно в линейку, ни мне петь. Чтобы были слышны слова, пришлось орать, а не петь. Зато Дед Мороз классный, подтанцовывал, жаль, что сзади стоит! В очередной раз убедилась, что с малышами должен танцевать взрослый персонаж. Но, так как у нас приглашённые артисты, о том, чтобы взять своих взрослых персонажей не могло быть и речи. Вот и результат никакой. 

*Танец Петрушек: * 

http://youtu.be/0uN0xWVpzsU 

Нот нет, но здесь слова и плюсовая фонограмма: 

_ https://yadi.sk/d/t2CLFGo9cpppf_

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), ki-ki (28.10.2016), larisakoly (13.03.2017), mochalova19 (17.10.2016), Olga E (30.11.2019), Лорис (17.12.2016), Музыкант38 (05.03.2017), нутя (31.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Нашла у себя ещё один позапрошлогодний малышковый танец, поставленный на чудесную работу *Леночки - Elen2* - на её "*Танец с фонариками*". Движения взяла попроще, чем у Ленуси. Огромнейшее спасибо *Леночке* за слова, *Оленьке* (*дочке Тани - Талант*) большое спасибо за прекрасное пение, супер как нравится! 

_Танец Светлячков:_

http://youtu.be/wJ-OdZuejms

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), mochalova19 (17.10.2016), нутя (31.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Этим танцем с нами поделилась Наташа - solnet - Наташенька, *спасибо*! Он поставлен по мастер-классу, который давала *Ольга Буторина*. Спасибо за интересную хореографию.


*Танец Снеговиков:* 

http://youtu.be/H-h005KOaIk

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), larisakoly (20.11.2016), marih (25.04.2017), mochalova19 (17.10.2016), tvelen (21.11.2016), нутя (31.10.2016), Ярик (20.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

День матери в пршлом году воспитатели проводили самостоятельно в группе. От меня потребовалось подобрать им стихи, аудио и видео. Сделала им клип.В нём звучит 4 песни и одна из них *"Мама" с диска нашей Танечки - Petavla*. Танюша, *спасибо*, за душу берёт! 


*День мамы в средней группе: 

http://youtu.be/okb8ghMGUUU*





> Музочка, спасибо тебе за твои находки и изюминки! Как же здорово, что ты всем этим делишься с нами 
> Планирую танец БУСИНОК. Очень понравились бусики на ниточке  тоже хочу такие


Ура! Вот и бусинки на ленточке пригодились! 




> Спасибо всем за чудесный танец


Спасибо, Мариночка!

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), larisakoly (20.11.2016), Ярик (20.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> Уважаемая Муза, а можно поделиться песенкой в начале ролика. Спасибо.


Лариса, в первой фонограмме переставлены куплеты, вторая - оигинал.

*Есть мама у котёнка:* 

_ https://yadi.sk/d/S2lK8W7xcvzjG_ 

_https://yadi.sk/d/7YiDE0jEcw2JL_






> Музочка, спасибо!





> Ну, молодец, Музочка, спасибо за видио, всё очевидно и понятно!!!


Дорогие мои девочки, Ирочка и Оленька! Очень приятно читать ваши отзывы. Рада, что могу вам вернуть хоть малую толику того, что вы даёте мне. Спасибо.

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), larisakoly (28.01.2017), SNAR (29.01.2017), Татьяна Вильевна (13.11.2016)

----------


## annabelsa2

Уважаемая Муза, видела ваш вход на новогодний утренник младших на саночках "едут-едут девочки, едут-едут мальчики с горочки на саночках, бубенцы звенят". (на соседнем форуме) Так запал в душу, не могли бы вы поделиться музыкой?

***

Дорогая Муза, моей радости нет предела! Спасибо, что вы меня услышали и так быстро ответили (перерыла весь google и yandex в поисках этой песни - нигде не было, были догадки, что это купленный диск) Премного-премного благодарна, а можно мне ее выставить на сорте? Или, если вы там есть может сами поделитесь? Там  девочки тоже хотят!
Еще раз огромное спасибо!

----------


## МУЗОК

> Уважаемая Муза, видела ваш вход на новогодний утренник младших на саночках "едут-едут девочки, едут-едут мальчики с горочки на саночках, бубенцы звенят". (на соседнем форуме) Так запал в душу, не могли бы вы поделиться музыкой?


* Анечка, спасибо за отзыв. Рада, что вход понравился. Выставляю музыку, именно ту, что на видео. Это склейка двух песен, первая полностью, а вторая без последнего, 3 куплета. Ссылка вам не будет видна, поэтому отправила в личку.*


*Вход на новогодний праздник, ср.гр.*
 *https://yadi.sk/d/FMm3Zxq1czJ8w*  
*

*Здесь видео: 
[img]http://*********ru/12231962.gif[/img]*

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4607297

----------

Elena 73 (20.01.2017), galy-a (12.11.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Ketvik (14.12.2016), larisakoly (20.11.2016), lenik (14.12.2016), lokteva. lar. (04.12.2021), luisa (29.10.2016), Olga 58 (14.11.2018), olga-inku (13.12.2016), Raisa Vayner (13.12.2016), s.lopuhova (20.11.2016), stella.enchantix (23.11.2018), SVETLANA M. (12.11.2016), Svet_la_na (11.11.2019), Tatiana-Lev12 (14.11.2018), tatjan60 (12.11.2016), tvelen (14.11.2016), Алена43 (14.12.2016), Вера55 (13.11.2016), гномик (12.11.2016), Дзюбкина (14.12.2016), Добронрава (04.07.2019), Инна Корепанова (15.12.2016), Каракум (14.11.2018), кэт радистка (12.11.2016), Ладога (20.12.2016), Лена Ванюшка (16.11.2016), Лорис (12.11.2016), Любовь Анатольевна (18.05.2016), Любовь Коробко (25.11.2018), Любовь Р. (12.11.2016), нутя (31.10.2016), опал1 (14.12.2016), Римма1961 (12.11.2016), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (01.12.2016)

----------


## говорушка

> Вход


Музочка спасибо!!Желаю поправиться!!!

Музочка спасибо за клип!

----------

МУЗОК (03.09.2016)

----------


## Марина ан

> Вход на новогодний праздник, ср.гр.


Музочка, спасибо большое!!! Замечательный вход !!!

----------


## ююлю

Музочка, милая, спасибо тебе за новогодний выход!

----------


## мазурка

Муза спасибо за музыку и видео входа на праздник средней группы. Мне очень понравилось. :Ok:

----------


## fatinija

*МУЗОК*! Познакомилась с вашими танцами, очень-очень понравились!! :Tender:  Вы умница! Спасибо за помощь, ваши идеи прекрасны!!!!

----------


## Валиулина Ирина

Спасибо! Вход на праздник для средней группы просто находка!

----------


## Урдомчанка

Уважаемая Муза! Я пока  посетила не все комнатки такого замечательного ДОМИКА, где живет такой замечательный, талантливый народ. Влюбляюсь во все и сразу! к сожалению ссылки не все открываются для меня. У меня к вам просьба поделиться со мной музыкой для входа средней группы на новоглдний праздник "Едут, едут девочки..." Заранее благодарна!!!




> Таня, отправила в личку.


СПАСИБО-О-О-О!!! Завтра же начнем готовиться!!! :Yahoo: 

Муза, доброго вечера Вам!!! Спасибо еще раз за сборную песенку "Едут, едут..." Дети в восторге, только и повторяли: "А давайте еще!" По-моему этим все сказано!!! Успехов Вам!!!




> Игра: "Снежинки-холодинки"


Муза, можно попросить Вас  скинуть эту игру в личку? (Для меня ссылки еще скрыты) 
Столько хороших отзывов о ней, хотелось бы поиграть с ребятками! СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3: 


**

Ещё один клипчик из серии "Весёлые ребята":* 

  http://youtu.be/hmKXrl7cgNc






> моей радости нет предела!


 :Taunt:  Вот и я так радуюсь, когда получаю от кого-то в подарок озвученные Юленьками с соседнего форума песни и игры. 




> перерыла весь google и yandex в поисках этой песни - нигде не было


А нигде этой фонограммы и нет, я её склеила из двух разных песен. 




> можно мне ее выставить на сорте? Или, если вы там есть может сами поделитесь? Там  девочки тоже хотят!


Нет, я только на ин-ку и на ютюбе. Фонограммой можно делиться. У меня и тема так называется: "Хочу поделиться"  :Ok: 




> Музочка спасибо!!Желаю поправиться!


Наташенька, спасибо, стараюсь справиться. Тебе тоже здоровья!




> Музочка, спасибо большое!!! Замечательный вход !


Мариша, рада, что пригодился!




> Музочка, милая, спасибо тебе за новогодний выход!





> Муза, у Вас  очень интересный вход на праздник, огромное вам спасибо!!!





> Муза спасибо за музыку и видео входа на праздник средней группы. Мне очень понравилось.





> МУЗОК! Познакомилась с вашими танцами, очень-очень понравились!! Вы умница! Спасибо за помощь, ваши идеи прекрасны!!!!





> Спасибо! Вход на праздник для средней группы просто находка!





> Музочка Спасибо за музыку для входа средней группы.





> к сожалению ссылки не все открываются для меня.


Юленька, Танечка, Леночка, Светланка, Ирочка, Оксаночка, Татьяна! Рада, что возьмёте мою придумку в работу. пасибо за добрые слова. Успехов!

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## Экзотина

Уважаемая Муза! Нашла Вас по видео из ютуба, очень понравился оригинальный вход средней группы на новогодний праздник. Огромная просьба к Вам поделиться музыкой! Заранее премного благодарна!!!

----------


## МУЗОК

*Это первая часть праздника, презентация. Когда-нибудь, сделаю и вторую, видео накрутили при съёмке, через каждые несколько минут переворачивали объектив. Надо резать по крупицам, а потом собирать. И опять использовала материал форумчан. Спасибо Леночке - Elen2 - и Юленьке с соседнего форума - за первую песню в клипе.*

*Осень радует детей. 1 часть. Презентация:
 http://youtu.be/Zjg2_XmLEoA* 





> Муза, можно попросить Вас  скинуть эту игру в личку? (Для меня ссылки еще скрыты) 
> Столько хороших отзывов о ней, хотелось бы поиграть с ребятками! СПАСИБО!!!


Пожалуйста, знакомьтесь, играйте. Ссылку отправила. 




> Уважаемая Муза! Нашла Вас по видео из ютуба, очень понравился оригинальный вход средней группы на новогодний праздник. Огромная просьба к Вам поделиться музыкой! Заранее премного благодарна!!!


Рада отзыву. Удачи! Ссылка в личке.




> Музочка спасибо за клип!


Наташенька, спасибо! Сейчас вожусь с видео, хочу фото в новых презентациях совместить с ним.

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## Irina Sirin

> Анечка, спасибо за отзыв. Рада, что вход понравился. Выставляю музыку, именно ту, что на видео. Это склейка двух песен, первая полностью, а вторая без последнего, 3 куплета. Ссылка вам не будет видна, поэтому отправила в личку.
> Вход на новогодний праздник, ср.гр.


*Ах, как жалко, что поздно увидела! Отличная идея, Муза! ОЧЕНЬ ПОНРАВИЛОСЬ!!! На следующий год обязательно возьму!!!*
*СПАСИБО ЗА ВЕСЬ МАТЕРИАЛ!
*

----------


## МУЗОК

*Парад костюмов

Видео: 

http://youtu.be/unB42pZ2yyg 


Музыка здесь: 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4774898 


Подводка: 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4770855*





> Музочка, спасибо за видео - ОЧЕНЬ КРАСОЧНО!!! МОЛОДЕЦ!!! 
> Понравились ободочки с листиками  Костюм девочки Осени - впечатляющий





> Ах, как жалко, что поздно увидела! Отличная идея, Муза! ОЧЕНЬ ПОНРАВИЛОСЬ!!! На следующий год обязательно возьму!!!
> СПАСИБО ЗА ВЕСЬ МАТЕРИАЛ!





> Добрый день, Музочка! Я уже полгода на этом форуме. Но у Вас впервые. Как в сокровищницу Али Бабы попала. Хоть мне доступно пока немногое, но я часами гуляю по форуму. Сегодня попала к Вам, просмотрела то, что мне доступно, на одном дыхании. Спасибо, что делитесь своим материалом.





> Музочка, СПАСИБО за такую интересную идею со снежками! так интересно! С Вашего позволения обязательно на следующий год использую такую идею! СПАСИБО!


Мариночка, Ирочка, Леночка, Валенька! Спасибо за такие прекрасные отзывы! Благо-Дарю!

----------

alla-mus (16.03.2016), linker_59 (17.07.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (02.06.2016), Vera1983 (02.11.2016), verazalit (15.11.2018), Дания (16.12.2016), о-ля-ля (15.12.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Подготовила день рождения для двухлетней девочки и решила: зачем пропадать интересному материалу? Решила сделать развлечение, которое подойдёт вам, девочки. Отрезала концовку, начиная с поздравления именинницы Дедом Морозом, каравай именной и каравай про торт+песня. Вместо них добавила хоровод-импровизацию и плясочку по показу. За основу взяла замечательную сказку, озвученный кукольный спектакль *Ирочки - Парина* и ею же озвученные песню "В гости зимушку зовём" и игру "Передай снежок". *Ирочка!!! Спасибо* тебе за классный материал! Игрушки волка у меня нет, я убрала этот персонаж, и вместо волка вставила зайчика. Хочу поблагодарить *Юлечку Селиверстову* с соседнего форума, спасибо! Одну из песен, которые озвучила Юленька - "Зайки танцевали" - написала наша *Арина - laks_arina. Ариночка, спасибо!* Добавила пару реплик за щеночка и котёнка и голос Деда Мороза. Записывала на телефон, на комп не умею. 

*Интерактивный театр игрушки: 
"Предновогодняя сказка" * 

 https://yadi.sk/d/sYQHekw7dL4n8

----------

alla-mus (16.03.2016), Axiniy (14.11.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), linker_59 (17.07.2019), Lusik (08.12.2016), SeverynkaIrina (06.12.2016), Tania-112a (15.11.2016), tatjan60 (14.11.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (15.11.2016), tvelen (15.11.2016), Валентина М (18.11.2016), герана (15.11.2016), говорушка (11.06.2018), Гульниза (15.11.2016), Дадуся (23.09.2017), Дзюбкина (11.11.2016), Иишка (15.06.2019), Ирина-Ирен (07.12.2016), Ладога (20.12.2016), Лариса12 (30.11.2020), нутя (17.11.2016), о-ля-ля (15.12.2016), эллона (10.05.2016), Ярик (28.11.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Музочка, СПАСИБО тебе огромное и всем девочкам-волшебницам-придумщицам! Такое получилось интересное представление!!! Я вами восхищаюсь!!! Значит - счастливая, как у тебя написано))))))))

----------


## Олюр

> "Предновогодняя сказка"


С миру по нитке - и замечательная сказка! Спасибо, Музочка! Очень своевременно!


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **






> Для ясельно-малышковой группы


Это уже на следующий год подмога - спасибо!




> Сценарий здесь:


Спасибо, дорогая Музочка, за сценарий. Ты, как всегда облегчаешь нам задачу!




> Интерактивный кукольный спектакль


*Куклы всегда выручают, они очень нравятся детворе, которая всегда, затаив дыхание,  наблюдает за происходящим.
В очередной раз ты, Музочка, проявила себя вдумчивым, творческим педагогом.
 СПАСИБО, ДОРОГАЯ!*




> "Солнышко и краски":





> "Я рисую мечты":


*Спасибо, Музочка! Судя по эмоциям детей, им твои танцевальные фантазии по душе!*




> Игра: "Займи домик":


*Немного подзабытая всеми, но простая и любимая детворой игра. Спасибо, Музочка!*

----------

TATYANA_UNCHA (15.11.2016), Иишка (15.06.2019), МУЗОК (03.09.2016)

----------


## лида-1410

> Интерактивный театр игрушки: 
> "Предновогодняя сказка"


Музочка, большое спасибо за представление!!!!! Детки будут в восторге!!!!!

----------


## vils77

> Интерактивный театр игрушки:
> "Предновогодняя сказка"


Музочка, замечательная сказка, спасибо!

----------


## Парина

> Интерактивный театр игрушки: 
> "Предновогодняя сказка"


_Музочка!!! Я очень рада, что используешь мои наработки, ведь все мы делаем одно дело - радуем наших деток!!!!_
Кукольный помогала мне  озвучивать моя дочушка Аннушка (котик), ей тогда было 6 лет, сейчас уже 19!!! Вот как давно я занимаюсь озвучкой интерактивных кукольных спектаклей!

----------

alla-mus (16.03.2016), katerina - muz (05.11.2020)

----------


## oxanaageeva

Музочка замечательный кукольный получился. Спасибо тебе и Ирине Парине.

----------


## Ольга Сара

> Уважаемая Муза разрешите пожалуйста посмотреть вашу сказку, заранее спасибо.


Спасибочки, Музочка, дети будут в восторге

----------


## faina

> Интерактивный театр игрушки: "Предновогодняя сказка"


Настоящий предновогодний подарок! Спасибо, Музочка!

[IMG]http://*********ru/6609363.gif[/IMG]

----------


## svetsvet

> Подготовила день рождения для двухлетней девочки и решила: зачем пропадать интересному материалу? Решила сделать развлечение, которое подойдёт вам, девочки. Отрезала концовку, начиная с поздравления именинницы Дедом Морозом, каравай именной и каравай про торт+песня. Вместо них добавила хоровод-импровизацию и плясочку по показу. За основу взяла замечательную сказку, озвученный кукольный спектакль *Ирочки - Парина* и ею же озвученные песню "В гости зимушку зовём" и игру "Передай снежок". *Ирочка!!! Спасибо* тебе за классный материал! Игрушки волка у меня нет, я убрала этот персонаж, и вместо волка вставила зайчика. Хочу поблагодарить *Юлечку Селиверстову* с соседнего форума, спасибо! Одну из песен, которые озвучила Юленька - "Зайки танцевали" - написала наша *Арина - laks_arina. Ариночка, спасибо!* Добавила пару реплик за щеночка и котёнка и голос Деда Мороза. Записывала на телефон, на комп не умею. 
> 
> *Интерактивный театр игрушки: 
> "Предновогодняя сказка" * 
> 
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


Музочка, как интересно! Замечательный Предновогодний подарочек!.СПАСИБО-СПАСИБИЩЕ!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Травка

> Рада, что понравилась сказка.


Муза, и мне понравилась, очень. Мне вообще очень нравится это созвездие талантов - Иринка, Юля, Ариша. А с Юлиными песенками вообще смешно получается. У меня после каждых утренников подходят 2-3 родителя и спрашивают, не я ли записала песенки. Говорят, что голос похож. Но честно сказать, мне до Юлиных талантов далеко...
Муза, а еще взяла Вареньице по твоему видео. Не знаю, кто автор, но за наводку огромное спасибо. С каким же удовольствием моя малышня его варит (для Деда Мороза варим).

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

***

*Девочки, сделала фильм по проведённому дню рождения. Для удобства просмотра на форуме, разделила на 3 части. 

Это первая часть: Презентация*


 http://youtu.be/sniMrlleKsM 





> Муза, и мне понравилась, очень. Мне вообще очень нравится это созвездие талантов - Иринка, Юля, Ариша.


Вот именно! Благодаря совместному труду творческих людей, рождаются хорошие, качественные вещи, настоящие украшения праздников. Отдельно хочется поблагодарить наших девочек, пишущих фонограммы, они так их украшают вкусно! *Людочки, спасибо!* 



> А с Юлиными песенками вообще смешно получается. У меня после каждых утренников подходят 2-3 родителя и спрашивают, не я ли записала песенки. Говорят, что голос похож.


А меня путают с Ольгой Безымянной. Правда, после того, как я поскользнулась на льду и упала, получив сотрясение мозга 4 года назад, голос так и не восстановился до конца, остался скрипучим и надтреснутым. Светланушка, спасибо за отзыв! 




> Муза, а еще взяла Вареньице по твоему видео. Не знаю, кто автор, но за наводку огромное спасибо.


Я на это "Вареньице" 4 года облизывалась, ждала, когда найду, куда его вставить можно будет  :Ok:

----------

larisakoly (22.10.2016)

----------


## мазурка

Большое спасибо за предновогоднюю сказку! :Tender:

----------


## ЮЛилиана

> ]Интерактивный театр игрушки:"Предновогодняя сказка"


Спасибо! Интересный получился кукольный спектакль. Взяла себе в копилку.

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

***


*Фильм по проведённому дню рождения.* 

*Это вторая часть: СКАЗКА* 

 http://youtu.be/2m-3KL8XF7Y


*Сценарий, подборка музыкальных аудиотреков и овученный текст прнадлежат автору* 

Ирине Владимировне Холодной. 

Ирочка! Замечательнейший день рождения получился! Прошёл увлекательно! Спасибо! 



> Спасибо! Интересный получился кукольный спектакль. Взяла себе в копилку


Спасибо, Лилечка!

----------


## МУЗОК

**** 

 


*** 

Для ясельно-малышковой группы в частном саду* 

 https://yadi.sk/i/s3TVm2hxdbGhE





> Вот и я попраздновала вместе с вами,  повеселилась на дне рождения у Аришки, спасибо!


Оленька, спасибо! Мне кажется, очень добрый получился день рождения. Правда,  звук в 4 местах расходится с движением. но я не стала подгонять, побоялась, что программа даст сбой. Мучилась с проектом месяц. Попросила помощи у Саши Зорина. Он дал мне подсказку, что может, какой файл потерян. Так я за 1 день заново проект сделала, но без наворочек некоторых. А так не понимала, в чём же дело, почему не просчитывает? Вот поэтому и не стала рисковать и звук подгонять под изображение. Это первая моя работа такого плана, и по времени большая, и по разным заморочкам типа приближения видео, совмещение картинок и видео. А на простой склейке, я уже набила руку  :Taunt:

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), ki-ki (24.12.2015), MARINA MILANICH (10.01.2017), marine86mm (20.12.2016), mochalova19 (01.01.2016), moderm (07.11.2016), myzic (07.12.2015), reverie (23.12.2015), svetlana41166 (11.11.2021), Tatleo (01.12.2020), Николь (28.10.2020), нутя (17.11.2016), Стеша (21.12.2015), Т.К-Пчелка (29.10.2016), эллона (10.05.2016), Ярик (14.11.2016)

----------


## Лариса Антонова

Музочка! Спасибо за новинки, за сказочку, за очень интересный красочный милый клип! После новогодних каникул обязательно покажу детям!  :Victory:

----------


## МУЗОК

*8 Марта. Праздник с мамами. 1 часть. 
*
 http://youtu.be/GlcYHJnACiU 


Ясли здесь: 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4102915 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4102917 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4102918 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4102922 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4102925 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4102937 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4102944 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4102946 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4102952 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4102953 


Сценарий здесь: 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2577491
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2617951

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), larisakoly (22.10.2016), Драгметал (01.02.2017)

----------


## yu-k-a

> [COLOR="#3399cc"]*8 Марта. Праздник с мамами. 1 часть. 
> *
>  http://youtu.be/GlcYHJnACiU


Музочка, милая, огромное спасибо!!!
Скажите, пож-та, а мамочки приходили на репетицию или им просто раздали текст песенок?

----------


## ttanya

_Музочка! Здравствуйте. В гости к Вам захожу, Ваши подарочки беру, а вот СПАСИБО только сейчас Вам говорю. Но ведь, как гласит народная мудрость: "Лучше поздно, чем никогда"!
_


> 8 Марта. Праздник с мамами. 1 часть.


 _Мне очень понравилась идея совместного праздника, когда мама  рядом со своим ребёночком, который танцует вместе с мамой, играет, поёт... Ну а мамы как будто бы на мгновение возвратились в детство...
 Возьму себе на заметку обязательно!
Спасибо за замечательную идею!_

_Музочка! "Бабочки" просто прелесть, такие непосредственные малышки!!!  "Я рисую мечты"-замечательная идея к выпускному. Спасибо!_

_Музочка! Спасибо за музыку к игре "Займи домик". С Вашего разрешения и я забрала в свою копилочку, после выходных поиграем!!!_ 



> Немного подзабытая всеми, но простая и любимая детворой игра. Спасибо, Музочка!


_Спасибо Музочке-напомнила нам всем про эту замечательную, весеннюю игру, да ещё и на видео можно посмотреть.
_



> Игра: "Займи домик", склейка, 3 раза:


Музочка! Спасибо! Спасибо! Спасибо!  Играем с огромным удовольствием! Музыка замечательно подобрана!

----------

МУЗОК (03.09.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

*8 Марта. Праздник с мамами. 3 часть.
*

 http://youtu.be/yzavyXKmdzI




> Музочка, милая, огромное спасибо!!!
> Скажите, пож-та, а мамочки приходили на репетицию или им просто раздали текст песенок?


Алёна, если возьмёшь совместно с мамами утренник, родителям понравится. Там, где выставлен сценарий для яселек, есть рекомендации по подготовке. Надо будет, конечно, подсуетиться, назначить 2-3 раза репетиции в разное время, кому-то удобно утром, до 9 часов, кому-то в обед, 12-14 часов, кому-то вечером, в 16-17.30 часов. До 18 часов придётся один-два раза задержаться. Приходят не все. Но, если из 34 человек придут 12, уже результат будет достигнут. Слова нескольких музыкальных номеров мамам воспитатели раздают заранее за 2 недели. Кто-то выучит, а кто-то и не заглянет в листочки. Если вам с воспитателями будут помогать петь четверо родителей - у меня пели и папы, и бабушки, которые сидели в "гостях", получится просто замечательно! Родителей толпами не ждите,зашли в зал двое-трое, пойте и танцуйе с ними,а там подтянутся ещё парочка-другая - заканчивайте с ними, а потом покажите им то, что они пропустили. Хлопотно? Да это ведь всего на три раза. Согласна, что эти 2-3 дня будут напряжёнными. Но радость и удовольствие, которое получат мамы и дети, того стоит, поверь. Один нюанс: если начальство вменяемое и в зале 2 комплекта детских стульчиков, желательно мам усадить на детские стульчики, чтобы по методике: глаза в глаза.

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

8 Марта. Праздник с мамами. 4 часть.

 http://youtu.be/8iA4dyVgDg8

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Драгметал (29.01.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

*Лет 10-12 назад, подогнала под наименьшее количество имеющихся кукол и атрибутов книжный сценарий, сократила-убрала персонажи и текст, сочинила продолжение в интерактивной форме. Можно брать только первую часть с кукольным, а можно продолжить и второй частью, с гаданием и общей игрой в снежки. Текст учить не надо, читаем его с листочков, которые крепим на ширме. Трёх человек для вождения кукол достаточно, а если будет четверо, совсем хорошо. Брала в работу лет шесть в общей сложности, очень легко проводить. Вторую часть можно проводить не с куклами, а живыми скоморохами или любыми персонажами в русских костюмах.

 https://yadi.sk/d/VMjV3jGidsTnv*

----------

EVGESKA (04.01.2017), genek (09.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), lencom2007 (05.01.2017), гномик (04.01.2016), Добронрава (11.06.2019), Лариса Антонова (05.01.2016), Любовь Анатольевна (18.05.2016), Ляля58 (11.03.2019), Маинька (06.12.2016), окси 777 (06.01.2016), Стеша (21.12.2015), Ярик (10.01.2016)

----------


## окси 777

> ****Hidden content cannot be quoted.****


Музочка, спасибо за Рождественский спектакль

----------


## Лорис

> Рождество.


Люблю кукольные спектакли. СПАСИБО. Дай БОГ Вам, Муза, здоровья.

----------


## МУЗОК

Этой песней мы начинали весеннее развлечение в старшей группе, она звучит сразу после входа и короткой переклички. Украшение потолка осталось с праздника мартовского. Только добавили в лапки мамам-птицам зелёные листики. В клювиках у птенчиков висит ниточка с сердечком. 


*Песня "Весенняя" м. О. Волох:*

http://youtu.be/Bd_bvwaGZH0

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), larisakoly (22.03.2020), нутя (23.04.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Это моя интерпретация замечательного танца нашей *Танечки – танюха1972 –* оригинал здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post3959765 *Танечка, спасибо!*



*"Солнышко и краски"*: 
http://youtu.be/UXF2MAjQr3U 
 



*Танец был настолько хорош, что, познакомившись с ним уже после проведения праздника 8 марта, я не могла вытерпеть и ждать следующей весны  И воплотила Танечкину идею, ура, на выпускном*: 


*"Я рисую мечты"*:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4419062







> Спасибо, Музочка, за птичек - красиво очень и воздушно смотрится! И облачка прямо над головами - замечательно. Мы обычно на центральной стене делаем, а тут - над головами небо))))





> Какое нежное, чудесное оформление. Вроде бы и простенько, но какие птички с птенчиками, как-будто в полёте, облачка из шариков такие воздушные- всё просто великолепно! Спасибо за трафареты птичек!





> очень красиво! Музочка вы умничка!!!


Девочки, спасибо! Очень рада, что посмотрели, надеюсь, увиденное вдохновило вас на свои придумки. Жду с нетерпением ваши задумки увидеть на форуме.

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), ва.лен.ти.н. (29.01.2017), нутя (23.04.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

*В последнем куплете девочки должны летать вокруг своего цветка.*

*Бабочки. Весенняя зарисовка*: 

 http://youtu.be/cesrFwA_Ep0 


_Здесь фонограмма для репетиций: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4843564_





> Спасибо, Музочка! Судя по эмоциям детей, им твои танцевальные фантазии по душе!


*Олюшка, спасибо* тебе за добрые отзывы! Ты меня балуешь, что, конечно, очень приятно. Мои слова благодарности девочкам, написавшим отзывы в рейтинге. *Благо–Дарю!*

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Katrina Kim (16.03.2016), larisakoly (13.03.2017), marih (25.03.2016), Дюймовочка (16.03.2016), космея (03.02.2021), нутя (04.10.2016)

----------


## Екатерина Шваб

> Я рисую мечты":





> "Солнышко и краски":





> Бабочки. Весенняя зарисовка


Музочка, спасибо огромное ! "Я рисую мечты" услышала и увидела впервые, здорово! "Бабочки" такие милые , "Солнышко и краски" тоже взяла, немного другие перестроения, пригодится! Спасибо!

----------


## МУЗОК

Игра на весенний праздник. Может пригодится и на праздник древонасаждения. 

*Игра: "Займи домик":* 
 http://youtu.be/a0zgtTVVXxE





> Музочка, спасибо огромное ! "Я рисую мечты" услышала и увидела впервые, здорово! "Бабочки" такие милые , "Солнышко и краски" тоже взяла, немного другие перестроения, пригодится! Спасибо!


Катенька, спасибо! Рада, что работы понравились. И рада, что ты взяла в копилку. Удачи!

----------

Anisoara (05.03.2017), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), larisakoly (11.10.2016), notka75 (03.03.2017), septima (05.03.2017), strelka_64 (04.10.2016), tanusha04 (22.03.2016), verazalit (15.11.2018), Драгметал (29.01.2017), Ирина-Ирен (27.02.2017), Любовь Анатольевна (18.05.2016), нутя (23.04.2016), Римма1961 (08.03.2017), эллона (10.05.2016)

----------


## Парина

> Игра: "Займи домик": 
> http://youtu.be/a0zgtTVVXxE


Ой, как вроде и простенько, а так интересненько!!!

----------


## olga kh

Да, Ириш, мне тоже понравилось! А детям - гораздо больше всех нас, вместе взятых))))))) Музочка, а ты можешь поделиться музыкой к игре? :Blush2:

----------


## МУЗОК

> Музочка, а ты можешь поделиться музыкой к игре?


Оленька, с большим удовольствием! Если надо склеить несколько раз, пиши. 


*Игра: "Займи домик"*: 
 https://yadi.sk/d/WrokxjRreMuj4





> Ой, как вроде и простенько, а так интересненько!!!





> Да, Ириш, мне тоже понравилось! А детям - гораздо больше всех нас, вместе взятых)))))))





> Музочка! "Бабочки" просто прелесть, такие непосредственные малышки!!!  "Я рисую мечты"-замечательная идея к выпускному. Спасибо!


Девочки, спасибо вам за доброе отношение! Благо-Дарю!

----------

irinavalalis (04.03.2017), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), larisakoly (04.03.2017), septima (05.03.2017), ttanya (21.03.2016), viculy (03.03.2017), Дюймовочка (12.03.2017), кэт радистка (04.05.2016), Ладога (05.03.2017), нутя (23.04.2016), Олюр (05.03.2017), Римма1961 (08.03.2017), эллона (10.05.2016), ЮНВА (05.03.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

Весенний праздник в средней группе.

*Хоровод: "А весной":* 

 http://youtu.be/Bkvg58K79gM 




> Немного подзабытая всеми, но простая и любимая детворой игра. Спасибо, Музочка!





> Музочка! Спасибо за музыку к игре "Займи домик". С Вашего разрешения и я забрала в свою копилочку, после выходных поиграем!!! 
> Спасибо Музочке-напомнила нам всем про эту замечательную, весеннюю игру, да ещё и на видео можно посмотреть.


Да, подобрала всего лишь новое музыкальное оформление, и игра засветила  :Yes4:  Спасибо,девочки!

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), larisakoly (13.03.2017), нутя (23.04.2016)

----------


## Лорис

> Игра: "Займи домик":


"СПАСИБО" за доступную для детей игру. 
[IMG]http://*********org/6840326.gif[/IMG]

----------


## myzic

> Если надо склеить несколько раз, пиши. 
> 
> 
> Игра: "Займи домик":


Музочка, надо, надо и ещё раз -надо! Пожалуйста сделайте склейку для трёх раз игры!

----------


## МУЗОК

> Пожалуйста сделайте склейку для трёх раз игры!


Элечка, готово! 

*Игра: "Займи домик", склейка, 3 раза*: 

 https://yadi.sk/d/_9mWhKWxeQfrk





> "СПАСИБО" за доступную для детей игру.


Ларочка, спасибо!

----------

Angelino4ka (05.03.2017), galy-a (05.01.2016), irinavalalis (04.03.2017), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), ksusha0601 (16.02.2017), larisakoly (13.03.2017), marina 64 (18.03.2020), septima (05.03.2017), Skania (22.01.2020), strelka_64 (04.10.2016), tanusha04 (22.03.2016), Добронрава (11.06.2019), Дюймовочка (12.03.2017), Елена М (03.03.2017), Иннесса-75 (30.12.2016), Ладога (05.03.2017), мазурка (05.03.2017), нутя (23.04.2016), Римма1961 (08.03.2017), татуся (04.03.2017), эллона (10.05.2016), ЭМПАТИЯ (04.03.2017), Юлиана09 (27.03.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

> начала смотреть видео твоего утренника в народном стиле - очень понравился вход - хоровод закручивается - как это сделано, посоветуй, помоги, пожалуйста. 
> Ещё бы музыку раздобыть


Ариночка, *малиновая линия* показывает круги, которые* "заворачиваем"* внутрь, *против часовой стрелки*. *Синим пунктиром* показано, как *"выворачиваем"* круг  —  *по часовой стрелке*. *Движение всегда "лицом вперёд"*. Просто, когда закрутишь круги, продолжаешь двигаться вперёд, но резко (вернее, круто, на 180*) повернувшись спиной к ближайшим детям, которые следуют  за тобой  — имеются в виду первых три человека, стоящие за тобой. И выводишь всю цепочку по коридорам, образовавшимся между закрученными кругами. Если будешь продолжать движение по часовой стрелке, то конечный общий круг получится "наизнанку", то есть, дети будут идти в хороводе спинами в круг (см. цифру *1*). Если, выйдя из улитки, ты повернёшь против часовой стрелки, сможешь замкнуть круг хоровода с детьми, которые окажутся лицом в круг (см. цифру *2*). В моём входе, который ты смотрела, дети в конце "рассыпаются" в шахматном порядке в несколько линий. 


[IMG]http://*********su/4866872m.jpg[/IMG] 


Это из народного танца цитата: 

"Улитка" 
Эта фигура образуется из круга. 
Ведущий разрывает общий круг и, продолжая движение в том же направлении, заводит новый круг внутри большого, затем заводит второй, третий и т. д. "Развивание" фигуры может быть разным. 
1 - вый вариант. Продолжая движение, ведущий делает разворот влево на 180 градусов и начинает выводить хороводную цепь по образовавшемуся между кругами коридору. Движение идёт постепенно увеличивающимися кругами до образования первоначального круга. 
2 –ой вариант. Хоровод останавливается, участники стоят лицом к центру круга. Ведущий, пригнувшись, проходит под руками одной пары первого внутреннего круга, затем второго и т. д., пока не выйдет из последнего внешнего круга, ведя за собой хороводную цепь. 
3 –ий вариант. "Развивает" "улитку" второй ведущий, находящийся на другом конце хороводной цепи. Все участники начинают движение в обратном направлении, повторяя тот же рисунок, что и при "завивании". Круги идут по концентрической окружности, но постепенно увеличиваясь.

 Источник: http://reftrend.ru/463972.html 


*Музыка к танцу:*
 https://yadi.sk/d/_yn3fUCCbuZgv

*Видео:* 
 http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4199056

----------

galy-a (05.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), laks_arina (09.03.2021), larisakoly (13.03.2017), lenik (16.02.2017), SNAR (16.02.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (02.06.2016), vishulaev (21.03.2016), лариса61 (17.02.2017), Лилия60 (30.03.2019), нутя (21.03.2016), СИБИРОЧКА (16.02.2017)

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_Огромное Спасибо, дорогая Музочка, за чудесные подарки!!! Очень всё "вкусненько" и красиво!!!_ 




> Игра на весенний праздник. Может пригодится и на праздник древонасаждения. 
> 
> *Игра: "Займи домик":* 
>  http://youtu.be/a0zgtTVVXxE


_позвольте некоторую нескромность : есть у меня сценка к празднику с разными птичками - можно провести ее до игры "Займи домик"

Ведущая:
Сияет солнце ярко-ярко, Сосульки весело звенят.
К нам в гости птички прилетели – Поздравить мам они хотят!
Воробушки с утра галдят : Поздравить мамочек спешат!
Воробушки:
Чирик-чирик! Вас поздравляем
И от души мы вам желаем
Побольше вкусных хлебных крошек 
И добрых-добрых милых кошек!
В подарок дарим вам кормушку
И хлеба вкусного краюшку!
Ведущая:
Синичка в гости прилетела 
И радостно для нас запела:
Синичка:
Чив-чив, всех мам я поздравляю
Здоровья, счастья вам желаю!
А чтобы силы много было, 
Крупы с собой я захватила – 
Сейчас вас всех я угощу 
И к подружкам полечу.
Ведущая:
Скворец из дальних стран вернулся 
И к нам на праздник прилетел –
Скворец: 
На праздник женский торопился 
И очень рад, что долетел! (И очень рад : успел-успел!)
Всем вам я искренне желаю
В скворечнике уюта и тепла,
Чтоб жилось вам в нем комфортно 
И жизнь веселою была! 
(дарит скворечник)
Ведущая:
А вот и цапля прилетела,
Но что то грустная она… 
Цапля:  
Уж очень-очень к вам спешила,
Услышав, что пришла весна!
Хотела подарить лягушек-
Зеленых вкусненьких квакушек, 
Но ни одной я не нашла 
И без подарка к вам пришла… 
Ведущая:
Не огорчайся, не волнуйся, 
Тебе, поверь, мы очень рады!
И то, что нас не забывала
Для нас огромная отрада!

Спасибо, гости дорогие! 
За поздравленья от души! 
Вам, птицы, все мы очень рады,
Ведь с вами к нам Весна спешит!


буду рада, если кому-нибудь пригодится_

----------

galy-a (05.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), larisakoly (11.10.2016), Ладога (21.03.2016), лариса61 (17.02.2017), Лилия60 (30.03.2019), МУЗОК (09.05.2016), Юлиана09 (27.03.2017)

----------


## myzic

Музочка и Марийка - вы необыкновенные умницы!!!

----------


## лида-1410

> Игра: "Займи домик", склейка, 3 раза:


Музочка, спасибо за интересную игру!!!

----------


## laks_arina

> Ариночка, малиновая линия показывает круги, которые "заворачиваем" внутрь, против часовой стрелки. Синим пунктиром показано, как "выворачиваем" круг — по часовой стрелке. Движение всегда "лицом вперёд".


Музочка! Большое спасибо тебе за помощь!!! Утащила в копилочку.

----------


## Натали-наташа

*Музочка, спасибо тебе моя хорошая.  Это то, что я искала. УРАААА!*
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## МУЗОК

*Обновляю ссылки к этому видео*: 

Солнышко, приходи к нам в садик!
*здесь*

*Фонограмма:*  

_ https://yadi.sk/d/6YRp0lbzeU6zn_

*Сегодня или завтра выставлю в этом сообщении текст (переделку), и оригинал Е. Гомоновой: ноты и текст*.





> есть у меня сценка к празднику с разными птичками - можно провести ее до игры "Займи домик"


Машенька, замечательная сценка!!! Спасибо! Была игра для Весны, для Дня древонасаждения. А теперь дя праздника мам! Ура, класс! 




> Музочка и Марийка - вы необыкновенные умницы!!!


Элечка, спасибо! И я примазалась к благодарным словам в адес Марийки!  :Taunt: 




> Музочка, СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ за Ваши придумки очень детские и очень интересные!!!!!!!!!!! Все-все в работе очень даже пригодится!!!!!!!!!!! СПАСИБО!





> Замечательная придумка и музыка. Муза, ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!


Девочки, очень рада, что вам понравилось. Спасибо. 




> Музочка, спасибо за интересную игру!!!


Спасибо. Играйте с удовольствием! 




> Музочка! Большое спасибо тебе за помощь!!! Утащила в копилочку.


Ага, Аришенька, я тоже всё в копилочку тащу  :Taunt:  Спасибо.




> Музочка, спасибо тебе моя хорошая.  Это то, что я искала. УРАААА!


Наташенька, я очень рада, что помогла тебе. Спасибо.

----------

galy-a (05.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), larisakoly (22.03.2020), Lenylya (14.05.2016), Raisa Vayner (06.09.2016), tanusha04 (22.03.2016), Дзюбкина (04.10.2021), Любовь Анатольевна (18.05.2016), МУЗЫКАНТИК (06.02.2016), нутя (21.03.2016), эллона (10.05.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Выставляю музыку и слова к празднику с мамами в яслях к этому видео: 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4102915 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4102917 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4102918 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4102922 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4102925 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4102937 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4102944 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4102946 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4102952 

*Фонограммы:* 

 https://yadi.sk/d/X7W_6-n1eUF7Q


Сценарий здесь: 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2577491 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2617951

----------

Irina V (09.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), mochalova19 (20.03.2016), лариса61 (04.02.2017), Лилия60 (30.03.2019), Любовь Анатольевна (18.05.2016), эллона (10.05.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

*Сценарий и музыка для праздника с мамами в частном саду. Возраст от 1,6 до 2л.10 мес. Количество детей — 10 человек.*


*"Мамин день и я встречаю  — вместе с мамой поиграю!"*

 https://yadi.sk/d/Amf5nZheeUGwA

*****




> *Добавлено 31. 01. 2017
> "Мамин день и я встречаю — вместе с мамой поиграю!"
> Уважаемые коллеги!
> Найден первоисточник, из которого взят материал.
> Автор первоисточника
> Сивухина Ольга: 
> 
> https://yadi.sk/i/eDtAc4s93Bizwm
> 
> Оленька, огромное спасибо за материал!*

----------

galy-a (05.01.2016), irinavalalis (09.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), katerina33 (17.02.2019), mochalova19 (21.01.2016), olga kh (31.01.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (02.06.2016), ~Марина~ (21.01.2016), Дзюбкина (04.10.2021), Добронрава (11.06.2019), Ирина-Ирен (27.02.2017), лариса61 (04.02.2017), Лилия60 (14.01.2019), эллона (10.05.2016)

----------


## ольга коробова

> "Мамин день и я встречаю  — вместе с мамой поиграю!"


Дорогая Муза!!!Огромное спасибо за чудесный материал. Нынче у меня как раз саааамые маленькие. Так что спасибо тысячу раз!!!! А еще спасибо за игру "Займи домик! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Irina Sirin

> Выставляю музыку и слова к празднику с мамами в яслях к этому видео:


*Музочка, особое спасибо за ясельки! Есть чему поучиться!*

----------


## Олюр

> "Мамин день и я встречаю — вместе с мамой поиграю!"


*Спасибо, Музочка, как всегда облегчила нам задачу!*

----------


## Ketvik

> малиновая линия показывает круги, которые "заворачиваем" внутрь, против часовой стрелки. Синим пунктиром показано, как "выворачиваем" круг  —  по часовой стрелке. Движение всегда "лицом вперёд".


Музочка, большое спасибо за подробное описание и за рисунок. 



> Игра: "Займи домик"





> День рождения Принцессы:


[IMG]http://*********su/5020000.gif[/IMG]

----------


## МУЗОК

Парный танец для средней группы. Основа хореографии из книги З. Роот, танец: "Покажи ладошки". Дети всё напутали-перепутали. Но, посмотрев танец 2-3 раза, все движения можно будет уловить  :Taunt:  


*Весёлая полечка "Подружились"*:


 http://youtu.be/YfPytl1psBI 






> Музочка! Спасибо! Спасибо! Спасибо!  Играем с огромным удовольствием! Музыка замечательно подобрана!





> Дорогая Муза!!!Огромное спасибо за чудесный материал. Нынче у меня как раз саааамые маленькие. Так что спасибо тысячу раз!!!! А еще спасибо за игру "Займи домик!





> Музочка, особое спасибо за ясельки! Есть чему поучиться!





> Спасибо большое за ваш чудесный материал! Всё положила в копилочку!





> Спасибо, Музочка, как всегда облегчила нам задачу!





> Музочка, большое спасибо за подробное описание и за рисунок.


Девочки, здорово, что многое из выставленного материала поможет и пойдёт в работу. Очень приятно читать ваши отзывы. Благо-Дарю!

----------

galy-a (05.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Лилия60 (30.03.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

*Музыка к сценарию " Мамина страна": 
*
https://yadi.sk/d/07Uj9QhYeX6kU 

Сценарий здесь: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4811555

----------

galy-a (05.01.2016), genek (25.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), katerina33 (17.02.2019), mochalova19 (26.01.2017), Nich Tanya (05.02.2017), буссоница (16.01.2017), Добронрава (11.06.2019), Иишка (15.06.2019), Лилия60 (30.03.2019), Маинька (10.10.2018), Натали-наташа (20.01.2017), эллона (10.05.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

*Аттракцион: "Подарок"*: 

 http://youtu.be/GivgdvGE0no

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (02.06.2016), Иннусик (06.02.2017), Лилия60 (30.03.2019), эллона (10.05.2016)

----------


## НСА

> Игра на весенний праздник. Может пригодится и на праздник древонасаждения. 
> 
> Игра: "Займи домик":


Как здорово, Музочка, спасибо большое!!!!!!!!!   [IMG]http://*********net/6360228.gif[/IMG]

----------


## МУЗОК

*Большое спасибо автору замечательной песни для подготовишек, нашей форумчанке - милена - Л. Лавренчук. У меня подготовишек не было, сделала песню со старшей группой.* 

*Песня "Март в окошко тук-тук-тук!"*:

_http://youtu.be/BQWNC2NWrgw_


***





> Как здорово, Музочка, спасибо большое!


Света, спасибо.

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## ВесСнушка

Муза, здравствуйте. Восторгаюсь Вашим творчеством. Можно вас попросить фонограмму к вальсу на выпускной Анастасия и "Отличное настроение", скачать, к сожалению, у меня пока не получается. Спасибо.

----------


## МУЗОК

Обновила ссылки на фонограммы.


*"Отличное настроение"*: 
(танец выпускников с малышами)
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4413463

Видео здесь: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4413234


*Вальс "Анастасия"*: 
(без зимних слов, удлинён для танца)
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4637354

Видео здесь: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4422262




> Муза, здравствуйте. Восторгаюсь Вашим творчеством. Можно вас попросить фонограмму к вальсу на выпускной Анастасия и "Отличное настроение", скачать, к сожалению, у меня пока не получается. Спасибо.


Вероника, спасибо за добрые слова в адрес моих работ. Благо-Дарю! Ссылки отправила в личку.

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), larisakoly (22.03.2020), TATYANA_UNCHA (02.06.2016)

----------


## Ладога

> Сценарий и музыка для праздника с мамами в частном саду. Возраст от 1,6 до 2л.10 мес. Количество детей — 10 человек.
> 
> 
> "Мамин день и я встречаю — вместе с мамой поиграю!"


*Муза!  Столько полезного увидела у Вас! У меня сейчас 3 ясельные группы, поэтому Ваш материал для меня огромное подспорье в работе!*
[IMG]http://*********su/5035363m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Irina_Irina

> *Аттракцион: "Подарок"*: 
> 
>  http://youtu.be/GivgdvGE0no


МУЗОЧКА! Отличный подарок! Спасибо!
Жаль, что не имею доступа к сообщению "Отличное настроение": 
(танец выпускников с малышами)
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4413463 
Очень бы хотелось увидеть и использовать, выпускной не за горами.

----------


## МУЗОК

Ещё один аттракцион, теперь для бабушек. Но у нас на празднике была только одна бабушка, поэтому, вместе с ней принимали участие и мамы. 

*Аттракцион "Бусы для бабули"*: 

 http://youtu.be/H60A7-3lhVA

***




> Жаль, что не имею доступа к сообщению "Отличное настроение"


Ирочка Михайловна! Ссылку открыла! 





> Музочка!!! Огромное спасибо за творчество! У тебя в гостях всегда заряжаюсь радужным настроением!
> 
> Зебра и радуга чем-то похожи.
>  Зебра в полосочку, радуга  тоже.
> Пусть будет жизнь полосатою зеброй,
> Но не двухцветной, а разноцветной!





> Муза!  Столько полезного увидела у Вас! У меня сейчас 3 ясельные группы, поэтому Ваш материал для меня огромное подспорье в работе!





> МУЗОЧКА! Отличный подарок! Спасибо!


Спасибо, дорогие коллеги, за такие хоршие слова! Благо-Дарю!

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Katrina Kim (20.02.2017), larisakoly (27.02.2017), гуша (01.03.2017), Иишка (15.06.2019), Ремзия (10.03.2017), Татиана 65 (27.02.2017)

----------


## Олюр

> Весёлая полечка "Подружились":





> Музыка к сценарию " Мамина страна":


Музочка, спасибочки! Интересная постановка полечки!




> Аттракцион: "Подарок":





> Песня "Март в окошко тук-тук-тук!"





> "Отличное настроение"





> Аттракцион "Бусы для бабули":


Вот какие интересные подарочки для нас ты приготовила! Спасибо, Музочка!

----------

larisakoly (27.02.2017), МУЗОК (08.01.2016)

----------


## лида-1410

> Аттракцион: "Подарок": 
> 
> http://youtu.be/GivgdvGE0no





> Аттракцион "Бусы для бабули": 
> 
> http://youtu.be/H60A7-3lhVA


Музочка, очень понравились атракционы.Спасибо вам большое!!!С вашего позволения ,взяла себе в копилочку!

----------

larisakoly (27.02.2017)

----------


## Natallive

> Ещё один аттракцион, теперь для бабушек. Но у нас на празднике была только одна бабушка, поэтому, вместе с ней принимали участие и мамы. 
> 
> *Аттракцион "Бусы для бабули"*: 
> 
>  http://youtu.be/H60A7-3lhVA


Спасибо! Как весело, легко и массово!
А у вас еще и мужчины в ролях. Это папочки или еще герой-мужчина пошел в профессию педагогов?

----------

galy-a (05.01.2016)

----------


## окси 777

Музочка, дорогая. Боюсь заходить к тебе на страничку, потому что уйти отсюда невозможно. Столько всего интересного, нужного, каждый раз новый подарок. СПАИБО.

----------


## Шевячок

Вот и ещё одна кладовая с кладом - первый раз я у тебя, Музочка, в темке!Столько здесь у тебя всего замечательного!СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## ВесСнушка

Муза, как красиво Вы выразились: Благо-Дарю. И как точно. Вот уж действительно, благо дарите! Спасибо.

----------


## Парина

> В этом году мы не смогли из-за карантина по ветрянке свести старшие-подготовительные группы на празднование Дня Победы.  Но не отказались от самого мероприятия.


*Спасибо огромное, наша дорогая и щедрая Музочка!!!*
[IMG]http://*********su/5007715m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## МУЗОК

Ещё один парный танец в средней группе. 

*Танец парами "Я хорош!"*: 

http://youtu.be/joZd0pgF_64

----------

galy-a (05.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Raisa Vayner (14.01.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (02.06.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Так я обыграла песню Е. Гомоновой "Лады, лады, ладушки". Правда, видно, кто ходил, а кто не ходил  :Meeting: 

*Песня "Лады, лады, ладушки"*: 

 http://youtu.be/L-43sHBIjZs




> Музочка, спасибочки! Интересная постановка полечки!





> Вот какие интересные подарочки для нас ты приготовила! Спасибо, Музочка!





> Музочка, очень понравились атракционы.Спасибо вам большое!!!С вашего позволения ,взяла себе в копилочку!





> Спасибо! Как весело, легко и массово!





> Столько всего интересного, нужного, каждый раз новый подарок. СПАСИБО.





> Спасибо огромное, наша дорогая и щедрая Музочка!!!


Огромное спасибо, девочки за комментарии! Рада, что обратили внимание. Благо-Дарю!





> Вот и ещё одна кладовая с кладом - первый раз я у тебя, Музочка, в темке!Столько здесь у тебя всего замечательного!СПАСИБО!


Людочка, добро пожаловать  :Derisive: 





> А у вас еще и мужчины в ролях. Это папочки или еще герой-мужчина пошел в профессию педагогов?


*Да, это утренник с участием родителей. Здесь можно посмотреть: 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4841290 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4841980 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4842608*

----------

galy-a (05.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## герана

> День Победы. Старшие-подготовительные группы: 
> 
> 
> День Победы. Средние группы:



Спасибо Вам за предоставленный великолепный материал, он оказался как нельзя кстати, просто низкий Вам поклон за Ваше радушие и желание поделиться с коллегами. Спасибо, спасибо, спасибо!!!

----------


## ttanya

Музочка! Просмотрела  Ваши утренники с мамами у малышек и решила тоже провести со своими,  тем более что у Ларочки уже и замечательные  песенки подоспели для яселек. Большое Вам спасибо за предоставленный материал. Очень понравились Ваши аттракционы! :Ok:  Какие папы на утреннике артистичные, эмоциональные! А ведь это Ваша заслуга, что папы такие раскрепощённые на празднике, с таким прекрасным настроением. Да и детки хороши, танцуют, поют и играют от души. Получила огромное удовольствие от просмотренного. Забрала себе в копилочку.  Спасибо Вам!!!

----------


## МУЗОК

Ещё одна танцевальная игра из весеннего сценария "Весенние приключения домовёнка Кузи" для средней группы.

*Анимационная игра "Деревья на ветру":* 

 http://youtu.be/FpMQ00MdNhQ 






> Спасибо Вам за предоставленный великолепный материал, он оказался как нельзя кстати, просто низкий Вам поклон за Ваше радушие и желание поделиться с коллегами. Спасибо, спасибо, спасибо!!!





> Музочка! Просмотрела  Ваши утренники с мамами у малышек и решила тоже провести со своими,  тем более что у Ларочки уже и замечательные  песенки подоспели для яселек. Большое Вам спасибо за предоставленный материал. Очень понравились Ваши аттракционы!
> Какие папы на утреннике артистичные, эмоциональные! А ведь это Ваша заслуга, что папы такие раскрепощённые на празднике, с таким прекрасным настроением. Да и детки хороши, танцуют, поют и играют от души. Получила огромное удовольствие от просмотренного. Забрала себе в копилочку.  Спасибо Вам!!!


Надюша, Танечка, здорово, что вам понравилось! Берите, перерабатывайте, дорабатывайте, радуйте детишек. Спасибо за отзыв. Благо-Дарю!

----------

galy-a (05.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Natasha39 (21.03.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (11.04.2017), нутя (21.03.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

В основе лежит авторская песня Т. Эльпорт "В гостях у бабушки" (Колокольчик №41/2008) Мелодия  куплета из этой песни, основа слов  –  тоже. Сочинила припев и переделала немного слова. 


*Песня "В гости к бабушке-бабуле"*:
 http://youtu.be/ly30l-zq09A


Поведение детей, увы, мягко сказать, неорганизованное.

Дисциплиной воспитатель себя не утруждала, ну, это видно по поведению детей. 
Это та группа, где я "сползла" со стула во время утренника, когда воспитатель во весь голос объявила не слушающим её и бегающим весь утренник к родителям детям: "Идите и садитесь к мамам на руки, утренник отменяется"  – дословно не помню, но что-то в этом роде, я вам рассказывала об этом. А ещё раньше, когда дети были во 2 мл. гр., этот вспитатель, работая одна на группе, не пришла на новогодний утренник. Я тоже писала вам об этом. Тогда проводили праздник вместо неё воспитатели двух других паралелльных групп, помогала психолог. Я ожидала что-то в таком роде и была абсолютно спокойна  :Taunt:

----------

galy-a (05.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), СИБИРОЧКА (04.01.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

*Ещё одна песня бабушке.*

*Песня "Бабушке"*: 
 http://youtu.be/o7H3dkBh0yE

----------

galy-a (05.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Алусик (15.02.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Песенка, танец и игра одновременно, для малышей.

*Песня-танец котят:* 

 http://youtu.be/yLfPb4WMb48

----------

galy-a (05.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Алусик (15.02.2016), эллона (10.05.2016)

----------


## НСА

Музочка, спасибо большое.  Ну, воспитатели иногда нас ОЧЕНЬ удивляют на утреннике  :Grin:  А можно пожалуйста котят нотки и движения  :Tender:

----------


## МУЗОК

> А можно пожалуйста котят нотки и движения


Светланочка, движения на видео, а здесь *слова, ноты, фонограмма*: 


*"Песня котят"*: 

 https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3yfH/EWmxYfde5

----------

Irina55 (27.02.2017), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), varvara7371 (11.12.2015), Иннесса-75 (30.12.2016), эллона (10.05.2016)

----------


## наталья дима

Здравствуйте! я безумно долго вас искала. :No2:  посмотрела ваше видео с песней первоклашек, ооочень понравилась. Вы бы не могли скинуть фонограмму к этой песенке, уж очень сильно понравилась. заранее благодарю!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## SNAR

Муза, какой калейдоскоп творческих идей и для взрослых, и для детей! Где я была??? Спасибо Вам огромное за щедрость и талант!

----------


## МУЗОК

*Фонограмма "Песня первоклассника":

 https://yadi.sk/d/koOh0LNjfmZx6* 


_Видео и слова здесь:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4411201_

* 





> Здравствуйте! я безумно долго вас искала.


Наташенька, здравствуй! Да, меня трудно найти, я есть только на ин-ку и на ютюбе. 




> посмотрела ваше видео с песней первоклашек


Страницу на ютюбе, где находится видео с песней первоклассников, взломали. Ме пришлось создавать новую. Поэтому, я не владею информацией и не знаю, кто мне там пишет и обращается с какими-либо просьбами. 




> видео с песней первоклашек, ооочень понравилась. Вы бы не могли скинуть фонограмму к этой песенке, уж очень сильно понравилась. заранее благодарю!


Спасибо за отзыв! Обязательно посмотри, кто принимал участие в оформлении песни: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4411201 Фонограмму и слова смотри в личке.




> Муза, какой калейдоскоп творческих идей и для взрослых, и для детей! Где я была??? Спасибо Вам огромное за щедрость и талант!


Светланушка, добро пожаловать! Заглядывай почаще. Спасибо за отзыв. Благо-Дарю!




> Музочка! с праздником тебя! Думаю, что в праздник любви можно и нужно признаваться в любви к твоему творчеству!


Кааак приятно, Светланка! Спасибо огромное за эти искренние слова! Благо-Дарю!

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), laks_arina (16.03.2016), mochalova19 (16.03.2016), NikTanechka (16.03.2016), ~Марина~ (16.03.2016), гунька (16.03.2016), Екатерина Шваб (16.03.2016), Ладога (16.03.2016), Маргошик68 (16.03.2016), НСА (16.03.2016), Озма (16.03.2016), Сентябринка (16.03.2016), Тамара 379 (16.03.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Пляска с Бабушкой Любавушкой.

*"Танец-игра с клубочками"*: 

http://youtu.be/LrUAamk-qlE

----------

galy-a (05.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), о-ля-ля (09.02.2017), эллона (10.05.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

_Игровой танец "Бантики":_ 

 http://youtu.be/WE-1sTDpYzM

----------

galy-a (05.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), moderm (19.01.2017)

----------


## Людмилая

Музочка, спасибо огромное за подборку про котят, такие идеи интересные!!!!!!!!!!!!! Все утащила своим малышам!!!!  :042:

----------


## герана

*"Песня котят"*

Спасибо за чудный материал для малышей, замечательный танец у Вас получился! Успеха, здоровья и творческого вдохновения!

----------


## МУЗОК

Игра из весеннего сценария для средних групп.


*Игра "Веселись, детвора!"*: 

http://youtu.be/-Kpv0C2bySw

* 

*Фонограмма* 
[img]http://*********ru/12084007.gif[/img]


 http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4862845

*




> Музочка, спасибо огромное за подборку про котят, такие идеи интересные!!!!!!!!!!!!! Все утащила своим малышам!





> "Песня котят" 
> Спасибо за чудный материал для малышей, замечательный танец у Вас получился! Успеха, здоровья и творческого вдохновения!


Людочка, Надюша, спасибо. Приятно, что вы обратили внимание на креативчик  :Grin:  Благо-Дарю!

----------

galy-a (05.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), moderm (15.02.2017), ВИОЛА ОЗ (17.03.2016), Гульниза (07.01.2017), нутя (23.04.2016), о-ля-ля (25.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> какую нибудь игру с пчелами для старшей группы!


Не нашла сценарий, я в прошлом году придумала такую игру на 1 июня, проводили на улице, ты можешь взять идею и уменьшить количество пчёл. Интересным будет момент, если каждая пчела, стоящая в кругу, попытается удержать как можно больше шариков, вот и определится победитель (ну это я на ходу сейчас придумала, как вариант)

*Игра с пчёлами*: 
Два круга (ульи), дети держатся за руки. В середине каждого стоит по 6 пчёл. Седьмые пчёлы стоят снаружи возле своего круга. Посредине площадки (зала) большой контейнер (можно офмить его как цветкок), в котором лежат жёлтые мячики из сухого бассейна. Под музыку водящие пчёлы бегут к контейнеру, берут по 1 мячику, возвращаются к своему улью и передают мяч одной из пчёл, находящихся в улье. Так переносятся все мячи, последними берут себе по 1 мячу водящие, подбегают к улью, забегают в него и все пчёлы поднимают мячи (собранную пыльцу) вверх.

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Ещё одна парная плясочка для средней группы. Выставляю не полностью, так как пляска была сорвана ведущим воспитателем. Она не поставила девочек и мальчиков в пары, и в итоге дети сами схватили, в буквальном смысле слова, себе партнёров. И на протяжении всей пляски ведущий воспитатель не видела, чем занимаются дети, есть ли пара у каждого ребёнка. Ну, по первой части все движения можно всё же проследить. 


*Парная пляска "Весёлый каблучок":* 

 http://youtu.be/g69heX5AS70

----------

galy-a (05.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

*В группе всего 7 девочек, у нас была возможность показать каждую из них. Это было сюрпризом для всей группы, и для девочек, и для мальчиков. В конце танца сюрприз ждал и мам, их тоже пригласили на пляску.*


*Танцевальная игра с девочками «Посмотрите, как мы нарядились»*:

http://youtu.be/PE_TdRG9rhg

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## Лёка61

> Танцевальная игра с девочками «Посмотрите, как мы нарядились»:


 Муза! Очень понравилась идея с обыгрыванием каждой девочки. У меня тоже есть группа. где всего 5 девочек. Спасибо. возьму на вооружение.

----------


## Урдомчанка

> *В группе всего 7 девочек, у нас была возможность показать каждую из них. Это было сюрпризом для всей группы, и для девочек, и для мальчиков. В конце танца сюрприз ждал и мам, их тоже пригласили на пляску.*
> 
> 
> *Танцевальная игра с девочками «Посмотрите, как мы нарядились»*:
> 
> http://youtu.be/PE_TdRG9rhg


Как Здорово и оригинально!!! Спасибо!!! Обязательно воспользуюсь Вашей задумкой!!!!

----------

galy-a (05.01.2016)

----------


## Дюймовочка

> Танцевальная игра с девочками «Посмотрите, как мы нарядились»:


Спасибо, здорово, прекрасная идея, унесла в копилочку. Творческих идей и вдохновения

----------


## Олюр

> Танец парами "Я хорош!":





> Песня "Лады, лады, ладушки":





> Анимационная игра "Деревья на ветру":





> Песня "В гости к бабушке-бабуле":





> Песня "Бабушке":





> Песня-танец котят:


Музочка, спасибо, умеешь же ты найти "добавочки", игровые приёмчики интересные детям!

----------


## МУЗОК

Взяла в качестве игрового момента песню из малышкового репертуара. Слова не учили, дети за пару репетиций стали нам подпевать.

*Машина*:

http://youtu.be/OYQxUPFMIHA





> Муза! Очень понравилась идея с обыгрыванием каждой девочки. У меня тоже есть группа. где всего 5 девочек. Спасибо. возьму на вооружение.





> Как Здорово и оригинально!!! Спасибо!!! Обязательно воспользуюсь Вашей задумкой!!!!





> Спасибо, здорово, прекрасная идея, унесла в копилочку. Творческих идей и вдохновения





> Музочка, спасибо, умеешь же ты найти "добавочки", игровые приёмчики интересные детям!





> Музочка, с Масленицей!


Девочки, спасибо большое! С праздником! Благо-Дарю!

----------

galy-a (05.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), нутя (23.04.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Танцевальная зарисовка поставлена на великолепную песню "*Цветочки и пчёлы*" нашей кудесницы *Ариночки* - *laks_arina*. Браво, Ариночка! И *большое спасибо!* Участвуют детки инклюзивного сообщества. 

*Танцевальная зарисовка "Пчёлы"*: 

http://youtu.be/4uU62zIHgpQ





> Музочка,прошу прощения в это Прощённое Воскресение!





> Музочка, прошу прощения в прощенное воскресенье


Спасибо, девочки! С Прощёным воскресением и прводами зимы!

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Бесконечно благодарна *Лилии Владимировне - lllog* - по моей посьбе она несколько лет назад не только озвучила песню, но и нашла эту музыку (я присылала другую). Лилечка, *спасибо! Благо-Дарю!*

*Коммуникативная танцевальная игра "Здравствуй, милый друг!":*

http://youtu.be/Rwum-euPtBE




> Музочка! С праздником!


Леночка, спасибо!

----------

galy-a (05.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Ketvik (26.02.2017), larisakoly (25.02.2017), lenik (25.02.2017), Lenylya (19.06.2017), Natali-S (02.11.2018), olga kh (04.04.2016), Raisa Vayner (04.04.2016), Tania-112a (25.02.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (05.04.2016), ttanya (19.03.2017), Анастасия Галанова (27.02.2017), Бароблюшок (18.03.2017), Иишка (15.06.2019), Людмилая (25.02.2017), Маргошик68 (27.02.2017), Марильяна (20.03.2017), нутя (29.03.2016), Татьяна Ст (10.10.2016)

----------


## Irina_Irina

*Музочка, спасибо* за ссылочку! Настроение отличное! Удивительно, после моего последнего посещения вашего дома прошло совсем немного времени, а сколько всего нового, вкусного, интересного!!! Спасибо за щедрость и мастерство! С уважением И.М.

[IMG]http://*********su/5155779m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/5158851m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## МУЗОК

Решили на утреннике использовать эти шапочки: http://nika-po.livejournal.com/46900.html 
И отсюда появилась идея весь праздник сделать по цветам. Огромное *спасибо* коллеге, давшей эту ссылку в Беседке. *Благо-Дарю!*
Сценарий праздника для манюнь - от полутора до трёх с половиной лет в малокомплектной группе. Но при желании, если немного изменить и выпускать детей небольшими группами по несколько человек, можно и в обычной группе провести.


*Праздник для малышей 
«РАЗ, ДВА, ТРИ, ЧЕЫРЕ, ПЯТЬ – БУДЕМ МАМУ ПОЗДРАВЛЯТЬ!»: * 
(в архиве сценарий и музыка)

https://yadi.sk/d/krUKt8Nces9k3





> Музочка, спасибо за ссылочку! Настроение отличное! Удивительно, после моего последнего посещения вашего дома прошло совсем немного времени, а сколько всего нового, вкусного, интересного!!! Спасибо за щедрость и мастерство! С уважением И.М.


Ирина Михайловна, *спасибо* Вам большое! Как мало нам надо - доброе слово, и вновь крылья вырастают. *Благо-Дарю*!

----------

anet_78 (10.01.2016), galy-a (05.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), moderm (19.01.2017), nata.69. (12.07.2019), oksi7771 (24.02.2017), senchyaok (16.02.2017), svetlana41166 (11.11.2021), Zlata (15.05.2017), Бароблюшок (18.03.2017), буссоница (09.01.2016), Дюймовочка (28.02.2017), Иринкааа62 (26.10.2016), лариса 25 (10.01.2019), нутя (29.03.2016), Олюр (24.03.2017), полванова (25.02.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

Это аналог игры со стёклышками "Смотри!". На осеннем празднике, дети, поменявшись стёклышком, просто становились в пары с любым партнёром, которого находили. А уже здесь, на весеннем, дети должны были найти того, у кого цветок был такого же цвета. Да мало того, не просто найти, но перед этим ещё и поменяться цветком с кем-то другим. В основной массе, дети справились  :Ok:  


*Игра с цветами "Найди пару"*: 

http://youtu.be/hQauTYuwuw8





> Музочка, спасибо тебе за все подарки, которые сыплешь на нас и идеи тоже! Как раз цветочные шапочки предлагаем смастерить родителям. "Отправлю" по твоей "дорожке" - пусть посмотрят) Правда, вроде как несложно сделать, а получается ярко и нарядно. Еще, кажется, и удобно - не должна такая шапочка с головы слетать)


Оленька, спасибо! Как вовремя выставила сценарий, а с ним, и ссылочку! Сразу пригодились шапочки. Я рада!

----------

galy-a (05.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Ketvik (02.04.2016), nezabudka-8s (10.04.2016), strelka_64 (09.01.2016), Марильяна (20.03.2017), нутя (29.03.2016), ольга марущак (04.04.2016)

----------


## Олюр

> Танцевальная зарисовка "Пчёлы":


Просто и оригинально: пчёлки с ложечками летают и собирают цветочный мёд! Я такого ещё нигде не видела!




> "Здравствуй, милый друг!"





> Праздник для малышей


Спасибо (не читала, просто скачала)!




> "Найди пару":


Это уже, по-моему, второй вариант игры!  Спасибо, Муза, за оригинальное решение!

----------


## veter-koteyka

> Игра с цветами "Найди пару"
> ...на весеннем, дети должны были найти того, у кого цветок был такого же цвета. Да мало того, не просто найти, но перед этим ещё и поменяться цветком с кем-то другим.


Спасибо! Интересная интерпретация! :Ok:  С Вашего позволения, украду! :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Татиана 65

Уважаемая Муза Эдуардовна! Огромное спасибо Вам за Ваше творчество и за то, что Вы делитесь с нами! Каждый раз, заходя на вашу страничку, поражаюсь ( и учусь) умению творить. СПАСИБО! :Vishenka 33:

----------


## ttanya

Музочка! Давно я к Вам в гости не заглядывала, а вот сегодня зашла и столько для себя взяла!!! Спасибо Вам огромное! Хочу попросить у Вас, если это возможно, пожалуйста, фонограмму к коммуникативной  игре "Здравствуй, друг" и "Найди пару". Спасибо за фонограмму к игре "Займи домик".  Дети играют с удовольствием. Спасибо за Ваше желание делиться  с нами своими творческими находками.

----------


## МУЗОК

> *фонограмму к коммуникативной  игре "Здравствуй, друг"*


 https://yadi.sk/d/yDyIM-M-evAB4





> *и "Найди пару"*


 https://yadi.sk/d/WvR9Cj2DevAa9






> Спасибо, Муза, за оригинальное решение!





> Спасибо! Интересная интерпретация!





> Уважаемая Муза Эдуардовна! Огромное спасибо Вам за Ваше творчество и за то, что Вы делитесь с нами! Каждый раз, заходя на вашу страничку, поражаюсь ( и учусь) умению творить. СПАСИБО!





> Спасибо за Ваше желание делиться  с нами своими творческими находками.


*Спасибо*, дорогие девочки, за хорошие и добрые слова! Значит, не зря выставляю видео и сценарии. Очень рада, что посмотрев на мои задумки, вы что-то возьмёте в работу, а что-то из просмотренного подтолкнёт вас к созданию новых творческих работ. *Благо-Дарю*! 

С огромным уважением хочу сказать слова признательности всем коллегам, написавшим мне искренние отзывы в репутацию и личку. *Благо-Дарю*!

----------

aniram23 (25.02.2017), Anisoara (15.01.2016), Anna57 (04.04.2016), Dilya6467 (05.01.2018), elen82 (26.02.2017), galy-a (05.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), ivano (26.02.2017), larisakoly (25.02.2017), lenik (25.02.2017), Lenylya (19.06.2017), Natali-S (02.11.2018), olga kh (04.04.2016), strelka_64 (25.02.2017), Tahik (15.02.2017), ttanya (19.03.2017), tvelen (13.03.2017), vetlost (05.11.2017), Zlata (15.05.2017), Анастасия Галанова (27.02.2017), вау (26.02.2017), герана (04.04.2016), говорушка (26.02.2017), Дания (26.02.2017), Дзюбкина (11.11.2016), Дюймовочка (06.04.2016), Елена М (25.02.2017), Иишка (15.06.2019), Иринкааа62 (26.10.2016), лариса 25 (10.01.2019), лариса61 (25.02.2017), Людмилая (25.02.2017), Маргошик68 (27.02.2017), Марильяна (20.03.2017), Ната25 (26.02.2017), нутя (29.03.2016), ольга марущак (04.04.2016), полванова (25.02.2017), Раиса2001 (25.02.2017), Татьяна Вильевна (30.10.2017), Урдомчанка (25.02.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

*Колобок на весеннем празднике*. 


*Песня "Колобок"*: 

http://youtu.be/pViXSVIPdhc

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Tahik (15.02.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (05.04.2016)

----------


## ttanya

Музочка! СПАСИБО  ОГРОМНОЕ за фонограммы к играм. Быстренько утащила к себе. Поиграем теперь с ребятками.!!! :Yahoo:  Спасибо, что не оставили мою просьбу без внимания. 
А "Колобок"-то Ваш как хорош! Такой вкусненький! :Tender:  И как ребяткам-то Вашим нравится играть с ним, петь и хоровод вокруг него водить! Спасибо за то , что так щедро делитесь с нами своими наработками!

----------


## Олюр

> Песня "Колобок":


_Интересный хороводик с солистом, я его не знаю, впрочем, сейчас такое  песенное изобилие, что не мудрено и не знать!
Дети поют с желанием, видно, что петь и двигаться им нравится. Спасибо, Музочка!!!_

----------


## omichka

> *Колобок на весеннем празднике*. 
> 
> 
> *Песня "Колобок"*: 
> 
> http://youtu.be/pViXSVIPdhc


Музочка дорогая  ты как всегда оригинальна ! Спасибо за интересные идеи!




> *Мальчики поют песню: 
> 
> http://youtu.be/ar2oYDOyRvs*


Дорогая Музочка ,какая замечательная песенка , пожалуйста поделитесь словами и нотками  если не жалко, для среднячков так маловато интересных песенок .

----------

galy-a (05.01.2016), зулико (26.02.2017), нутя (21.03.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> Интересный хороводик с солистом, я его не знаю


Олечка, это песня Г.Струве. Всегда беру в работу такие замечательные песни, как "Про козлика" (на выражение эмоций детьми), "Так уж получилось", "Моя Россия". Вот *ноты "Колобка"*: 

 https://yadi.sk/d/KAwEiMkOeyFHi 

[IMG]http://*********su/5191542m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/5188470m.jpg[/IMG] 




> А "Колобок"-то Ваш как хорош! Такой вкусненький! И как ребяткам-то Вашим нравится играть с ним, петь и хоровод вокруг него водить!





> Дети поют с желанием, видно, что петь и двигаться им нравится. Спасибо, Музочка!





> Музочка дорогая  ты как всегда оригинальна ! Спасибо за интересные идеи!


Рада, что увидели что-то новое для себя, *спасибо*, девочки! *Благо-Дарю*! 





> какая замечательная песенка , пожалуйста поделитесь словами и нотками


Ирочка, пожалуйста, *"Наш подарок маме"*: 

[IMG]http://*********su/5214859m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

galy-a (05.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), luisa (29.03.2017), moderm (15.02.2017), Дзюбкина (11.11.2016), зулико (26.02.2017), лариса 25 (10.01.2019), Марильяна (20.03.2017), нутя (21.03.2016)

----------


## omichka

> Ирочка, пожалуйста,


Музочка ! Спасибо ООООООГРОМНОЕ !! Удачи и вдохновения ! А самое главное крепкого здоровья  !!!

----------


## герана

> Праздник для малышей 
> «РАЗ, ДВА, ТРИ, ЧЕЫРЕ, ПЯТЬ – БУДЕМ МАМУ ПОЗДРАВЛЯТЬ!» (в архиве сценарий и музыка)



_Какая замечательная, свежая и добрая идея с шапочками!!! Обязательно использую для поздравления мам в средней группе, благо шапочки у нас в саду есть фабричные. Спасибо Вам за Ваше неиссякаемое вдохновение и щедрость!!! Успехов и удачи во всём!!!_

----------


## МУЗОК

> Коллеги, поделитесь пожалуйста музыкой на выход СОЛНЫШКА. Спасибо.


Эту озвучку сделала для своего сценария "Солнышкины сказки".

*Вход Солнышка*:

_ https://yadi.sk/d/vEXxFFvlf2pSx_

*Сценарий здесь*: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4634799

----------

Elen2 (26.02.2016), galy-a (05.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), larisakoly (18.10.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (11.04.2017), лариса 25 (10.01.2019), нутя (21.03.2016)

----------


## гномик

Музочка! Огромное спасибо за красоту и прелесные придумки  музыкальных произведений!!! Низкий поклон за щедрость!!!

----------


## Раиса2001

Милая  Музочка!    :Tender: 
Поздравляю  с  праздником  Весны,  тепла  и  солнца!
Здоровья,   благополучия  и  оставаться   такой  же  отзывчивой,  доброй  и  деликатной!
Спасибо  за  то,  что   пригласила  меня  в  Беседку  и  познакомила  с  талантливыми  и  очень  интересными  девочками!
Целую  в  щёчки,  в  носик  и  в  ЛОБешник!     :flower:

----------


## Марико66

Уважаемая Муза Эдуардовна! У меня к Вам большая просьба поделиться материалом к "Солнышкиным сказкам" для 2 мл. гр.. Я к сожалению пока не могу видеть ссылки. А материал Ваш меня очень заинтересовал. Спасибо за вашу щедрость к нам!

----------


## ва.лен.ти.н.

Доброго Вам утра Муза ! Сейчас просмотрела ваш сценарий "Солнышкины сказки" , увидела там "Танец жуков". Не могли бы Вы поделиться фонограммой к танцу и движениями. Уже неделю ломаю голову над этим танцем, ничего на ум не идет, но у меня будет танцевать ср.гр. Спасибо!

----------


## МУЗОК

*Простенький танец на песню Т.Морозовой "Бабка Ёжка". Обязательное условие: дети выходят парами, так как в танце есть движение "вертушка". Когда-то делала очень итересную театрализованную постановку танца с декорациями, жалко, что нет видео.* 

*Танец "Бабка Ёжка":*

*https://youtu.be/3itngT73Ug4*

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), нутя (21.03.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> сценарий "Солнышкины сказки" , увидела там "Танец жуков". Не могли бы Вы поделиться фонограммой к танцу и движениями.



Валя, видео нет, есть фотографии плохого качества. В архиве описание и музыка. Дети всегда танцуют с огромнейшим удовольствием. Здесь фото детей 2 мл. группы, но вообще, этот танец даю детям средней группы.


*"Танец жуков"*: 
(архив с описанием движений, фото и музыкой)

_ https://yadi.sk/d/RaUQqm6-fDpe7_

----------

Elen2 (26.02.2016), galy-a (05.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), larisakoly (06.02.2017), luisa (29.03.2017), Raisa Vayner (31.01.2017), Дзюбкина (11.11.2016), лариса 25 (10.01.2019), нутя (21.03.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Этот же танец, немного сложнее. 


*"Танец бабочек и жуков"*: 

https://youtu.be/EUXP75Fq_4I

----------

galy-a (05.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), larisakoly (03.02.2017), SvetaH (01.02.2017), Дзюбкина (11.11.2016), нутя (21.03.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Ещё жучки. Танец для средней группы, но видео некачественное. А это видео из частного детского сада, танцуют малыши полтора и два с половиной года. Позволила себе сочинить вступление, оно же стало и проигрышем к "Божьим коровкам". Музыку записала на телефон.


*Танец "Божья коровка":

https://youtu.be/zHH6DSN5gYI* 



*Божья коровка*: 
(архив с описанием, музыкой, нотами, текстом)

* https://yadi.sk/d/fxtxhTD6fDsi7*

----------

galy-a (05.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), larisakoly (06.02.2017), luisa (29.03.2017), tvelen (04.04.2016), Дзюбкина (11.11.2016), лариса 25 (10.01.2019), нутя (21.03.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

К сценарию "Солнышкины сказки".

*Музыка с журчанием ручья и пением птиц для  окончания развлечения во II мл.гр. и входа  на праздник в ср. гр. : 
*
http://yadi.sk/d/AXr_hhNK4Doqf 






> большая просьба поделиться материалом к "Солнышкиным сказкам" для 2 мл. гр.


Отправила в личку.

----------

Elen2 (26.02.2016), galy-a (05.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), larisakoly (06.02.2017), moderm (15.02.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (11.04.2017), лариса 25 (10.01.2019), Марико66 (04.04.2016), нутя (21.03.2016), Юлия 19 (11.09.2020)

----------


## МУЗОК

К сценарию "Солнышкины сказки". 

*Музыка с журчанием ручья и пением птиц для входа и начала развлечения во II мл.гр.:* 
http://yadi.sk/d/HLC_XnPu4Dop9

----------

Elen2 (26.02.2016), galy-a (05.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), larisakoly (06.02.2017), Дзюбкина (11.11.2016), лариса 25 (10.01.2019), нутя (23.04.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

К сценарию " Солнышкины сказки". 


*Пение птиц после игры "Карусель"*: 

https://yadi.sk/d/OpMRLtTOfFXKa

----------

Elen2 (26.02.2016), galy-a (05.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), larisakoly (06.02.2017), moderm (15.02.2017), Дзюбкина (11.11.2016), лариса 25 (10.01.2019), нутя (23.04.2016)

----------


## ttanya

> К сценарию " Солнышкины сказки".


_Музочка, спасибо тебе за интересный сценарий и музыкальный материал к нему (всё утащила к себе, чтобы взять в работу, а не только для пополнения моей копилочки, которую я назвала для себя "Изюминки  от Музочки".) Просмотрела видео танца  жучков и божьих коровок,; танец с Бабкой -ёжкой- с каким  удовольствием детки танцуют, такие непосредственные, радостные! Получают истинное наслаждение от праздника -а это видно по их эмоциям, настроению, радости от праздника!  Спасибо тебе, Музочка! Спасибо за бесценный материал, которым ты так щедро делишься со всеми. СПАСИБО!!!_

----------

larisakoly (06.02.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

К сценарию " Солнышкины сказки".
По моей просьбе *Виталик - TIMOHA69*  сделала фонограмму, большое спасибо за это!


*Песенка-будилка "Дили-дили"*: 
(в архиве ноты, фонограмма)

https://yadi.sk/d/4yhPhhy4fGYSr





> Музочка, здравствуйте!!!! Спасибо за богатейший материал, размещенный на Вашей страничке. Спасибо, за то, что можно воспользоваться Вашим понравившемся ценным материалом!





> Музочка, спасибо тебе за интересный сценарий и музыкальный материал к нему (всё утащила к себе, чтобы взять в работу, а не только для пополнения моей копилочки, которую я назвала для себя "Изюминки  от Музочки".) Просмотрела видео танца  жучков и божьих коровок,; танец с Бабкой -ёжкой- с каким  удовольствием детки танцуют, такие непосредственные, радостные! Получают истинное наслаждение от праздника -а это видно по их эмоциям, настроению, радости от праздника!  Спасибо тебе, Музочка! Спасибо за бесценный материал, которым ты так щедро делишься со всеми. СПАСИБО!


Спасибо за тёплые слова и добрые отзывы! Очень приятно, что вам пригодится в работе. *Благо-Дарю!*

----------

Elen2 (26.02.2016), galy-a (05.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), irulia (13.02.2022), larisakoly (06.02.2017), luisa (29.03.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (11.04.2017), varvara7371 (11.12.2015), Дзюбкина (11.11.2016), лариса 25 (10.01.2019), нутя (23.04.2016)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*Музочка, спасибо большое за предложение принять подпись, для меня это неожиданно и очень приятно. СПАСИБО!!!!!     У меня вставить подпись получилось, прикольно. СПАСИБО!!!!!!!*

----------


## Ледок

_Музочка!!!_  

_Спасибо за путешествие по этой волшебной стране ДЕТСТВО!_ _ Огромное спасибо за прекрасный материал!!!_

----------


## МУЗОК

Приклеила вступление к Будилке. 

*Песенка-будилка "Дили-дили"*: 
(со вступлением)
https://yadi.sk/d/wGeXFye4fGZb4





> Музочка!!!  
> 
>  Спасибо за путешествие по этой волшебной стране ДЕТСТВО!  Огромное спасибо за прекрасный материал!!!


[IMG]http://*********su/5304055.gif[/IMG] Лидочка, спасибо.  *Благо-Дарю!*

----------

Elen2 (26.02.2016), galy-a (05.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), нутя (23.04.2016)

----------


## герана

Уважаемая Муза! С большим интересом знакомлюсь с Вашими наработками, за что Вам преогромное спасибо. Очень нравятся Ваши входы на праздник, в своей работе с удовольствием использовала на новогодних праздниках вход для средн.гр. в этом году, и оттолкнувшись от Вашей идеи для старш. гр. в прошлом, придумала свой вариант. Всегда с вниманием слежу за всеми вашими "изюминками". Скажите, а что Вы используете на вход детей на Выпускной, если есть возможность, познакомьте, пожалуйста, с этим Вашим Творчеством.
За весь Ваш бескорыстный и бесценный багаж - искреннее спасибо. Неиссякаемого Вам вдохновения, здоровья и всех благ! И спаси-бо!

----------

МУЗОК (08.01.2016)

----------


## Олюр

> Вход Солнышка:





> Танец "Бабка Ёжка"





> "Танец жуков":





> "Танец бабочек и жуков"





> Танец "Божья коровка"





> входа на праздник





> Музыка с журчанием ручья


Муза, какая же богатая у тебя видеотека! Сколько записей! Спасибо, что всё щедро  выкладываешь, ведь мы друг у друга учимся и друг друга обогощаем!

----------


## svetsvet

> Приклеила вступление к Будилке.


*Музочка, чудесная Будилочка!*

----------


## Марико66

Дорогая Муза Эдуардовна! Огромное спасибо за Ваш бесценный опыт, творческие идеи, щедрость и душевную теплоту! Неиссякаемого Вам творческого вдохновения, крепкого здоровья, сил и терпения в работе и всего самого наилучшего!

----------


## МУЗОК

*К сценарию "Солнышкины сказки". 

Музыка на выход героев:* 
https://yadi.sk/d/DIOtDcGdfjfct






> МУЗОЧКА, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!





> Музочка! С праздником!


Девочки, спасибо! У меня получился настоящий день удовольствия! Вечером 1 апреля появился дома комп, я опять с вами. Ура!

----------

Elen2 (26.02.2016), galy-a (05.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), larisakoly (06.02.2017), varvara7371 (11.12.2015), нутя (23.04.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> что Вы используете на *вход детей на Выпускной*, если есть возможность, познакомьте, пожалуйста, с этим Вашим Творчеством.
> За весь Ваш бескорыстный и бесценный багаж - искреннее спасибо. Неиссякаемого Вам вдохновения, здоровья и всех благ! И спаси-бо!


Наденька, спасибо! Благо-Дарю! 

*Входы на выпускной:*

 http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post3847107 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post3850015 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4097469 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4296234 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4409184

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

*К сценарию "Солнышкины сказки"*. 


*Песни, игры*: 
https://yadi.sk/d/SSEn4ql0fjghz 




> Музочка!!!  
> 
>  Спасибо за путешествие по этой волшебной стране ДЕТСТВО!  Огромное спасибо за прекрасный материал!





> За весь Ваш бескорыстный и бесценный багаж - искреннее спасибо. Неиссякаемого Вам вдохновения, здоровья и всех благ! И спаси-бо!





> Спасибо, что всё щедро  выкладываешь, ведь мы друг у друга учимся и друг друга обогощаем!





> Музочка, чудесная Будилочка!





> Дорогая Муза Эдуардовна! Огромное спасибо за Ваш бесценный опыт, творческие идеи, щедрость и душевную теплоту! Неиссякаемого Вам творческого вдохновения, крепкого здоровья, сил и терпения в работе и всего самого наилучшего!


Дорогие мои девочки, большое спасибо за внимание к моему творчеству! С удовольствием жду вас в своей теме. _Благо-Дарю_!

----------

galy-a (05.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), iriska78 (17.04.2017), larisakoly (06.02.2017), luisa (29.03.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (11.04.2017), Марина ан (26.10.2016), нутя (23.04.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

*"Прощальный вальс"*: 
фонограмма 

https://yadi.sk/d/f85PqPHcfkc5m 


Видео здесь: 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2846599


*Слова:* 

 http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2848575






> Музочка, с покупкой новой и чтобы комп служил долго и преданно!


Катюша, комп после ремонта, новый в перспективе  :Derisive:  Очень хочется, чтобы не ломался впредь и служил долго-долго. Спасибо!

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), luisa (29.03.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

*"Вальс"*: 
*фонограмма* 

https://yadi.sk/d/qzdGPDn6fkfMS


*Видео здесь*: 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4097053

----------

galy-a (05.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## Людмилая

Музочка, сколько новиночек, СПАСИБО большущее! А как детки в вальсе кружатся  - красиво, спасибо что поделилась своим опытом!!!  :Ok:  :Thank You2:

----------


## МУЗОК

*Выпускной на корабельную тему.

Видео: * 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4415114 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4415925 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4416534 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4423646

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Иннусик (03.03.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

> Муза огромное "СПАСИБО" за карусели. Новенькое для меня.


Фею сама сочиняла, *авторский материал*. А остальное перерабатывала или брала готовое. 




> Музочка, сколько новиночек, СПАСИБО большущее! А как детки в вальсе кружатся  - красиво, спасибо что поделилась своим опытом!!!


У меня ещё здесь *вальсы* есть, в основном всегда учу со всей группой: 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4422262 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2846599 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4297941 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4317252 

*Вальс-мазурка*: 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4313090




> Музочка!


Лидочка, спасибо!

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> Музочка, а можно увидеть минус этой замечательной песенки?


Пожалуйста, Ирочка!

*"Песня первоклассника"*: 

https://yadi.sk/d/koOh0LNjfmZx6 


*Видео здесь:* 

 http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4411201

----------

galy-a (05.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*МУзочка, вальсы Ваши высший класс. Дети танцуют супер. БРАВО!!!!!!! Есть чему поучиться.*

[img]http://*********net/6627525.gif[/img]

http://stihidl.ru/files/comment/comment_1025619.gif

----------


## ttanya

_Музочка! Большое спасибо за музыкальный репертуар к "Солнечным сказкам". Полюбилась моим малышам "Будилочка"! 
   Спасибо за вальсы! Детки так легко вальсируют-просто класс! Действительно есть чему поучиться у Вас! 
  Игра "Собери портфель" со всей группой - здорово! Возьму обязательно. Понравилась "Карусель желаний" и танец "Я рисую мечты". Спасибо за щедрость Вашей души! 
_

----------


## МУЗОК

Обновляю ссылки на "Прощальный вальс" Е.Гомононовой. Замечательная фонограмма сделана нашей форумчанкой Ольгой Заволокиной - zavolga. В архиве фонограммы с тремя разными темпами, в медленном темпе удобно учить, а те, что в более быстром, пойдут непосредственно на выступление. 


*"Прощальный вальс"*: 
фонограммы 

https://yadi.sk/d/GARu4LtHfnVnR

*Видео здесь*: 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2846599


*Ноты здесь*: 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4340999







> МУзочка, вальсы Ваши высший класс. Дети танцуют супер. БРАВО!!!!!!! Есть чему поучиться.





> Музочка! Большое спасибо за музыкальный репертуар к "Солнечным сказкам". Полюбилась моим малышам "Будилочка"! 
>    Спасибо за вальсы! Детки так легко вальсируют-просто класс! Действительно есть чему поучиться у Вас! 
>   Игра "Собери портфель" со всей группой - здорово! Возьму обязательно. Понравилась "Карусель желаний" и танец "Я рисую мечты". Спасибо за щедрость Вашей души!


Девочки, спасибо! Благо-Дарю!

----------

galy-a (05.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## Олюр

> "Это правая рука"





> Танец красок.





> Школьные чстушки





> Волшебства и её карусель Будущего





> Полька "Друзья"





> Творческий этюд.


_Погостила, посмотрела, благодарю за материал!_

----------


## МУЗОК

> можно посмотреть в Вашем ларце музыку к вальсу Анастасия на русском языке



*"Анастасия"*: 
https://yadi.sk/d/5YF0gJJAeXt6m



*Видео здесь*: 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4422262






> Погостила, посмотрела, благодарю за материал!


Рада, Оленька, встрече! Спасибо за доброту! Благо-Дарю!

----------

galy-a (05.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## Людмилая

> "Прощальный вальс": 
> фонограммы


Спасибо, Музочка, подарочек пригодится!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## ttanya

> Вальс. Анастасия.


Музочка! Вальс меня просто покорил! Браво! Браво! Браво!  Какая-же вы умничка! Как-же свободно, легко детки Ваши кружатся в вальсе. Не перестаю восхищаться Вашим талантом, Вашей щедростью делиться  с нами своими находками, своими творческими изюминками! Спасибо!




> С удовольствием делюсь!
> 
> "Отличное настроение"


Музочка! Спасибо! Спасибо! Спасибо! Замечательная песенка! Спасибо огромное 
 Виталику - TIMOHA69 -за фонограмму!




> Две фонограмы.Одна оригинал. В другой, перед музыкальным вступлением, вначале звучит шум моря, крик чаек и рында. Для своих клеила. 
> 
> Уплывает наш кораблик:


Музочка! Спасибо! У меня морская тематика в этом году и поём эту песню. А теперь фонограмма с таким замечательным вступлением! :Ok:  
Спасибо за "Приветствие"-понравилось. Обязательно использую в своей работе.
Спасибо за  анимационную игру "Мы идём" :Tender:  Будем преодолевать препятствия с ребятками!
Спасибо за игры к выпускному! 
Спасибо за предоставленный музыкальный репертуар ко всем играм и за возможность просмотреть всё на видео! 
СПАСИБО!!!

_Музочка!  Спасибо за такую богатейшую подборку летних сценариев, за авторские летние сценарии!  Спасибо за план на летний период!
"Путеводная звезда"- Спасибо!!!
_

----------


## Petavla

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9jYz...layer_embedded


Музочка, а у меня есть минус!
Если надо - пожалуйста:

http://rghost.ru/8rdJTfpxj

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Делала себе в прошлом году фонограмму, запись с телефона, песни "Цветочки и пчёлки" *Ариночки Чугайкиной - laks_arina*. Выставляю, может, кого выручит. 


*"Цветочки и пчёлы":* 
https://yadi.sk/d/j-ae4RUmfuccq 






> Музочка! Вальс меня просто покорил! Браво! Браво! Браво!


Танечка, спасибо. Благо-Дарю!




> Музочка, а у меня есть минус!
> Если надо - пожалуйста:
> 
> http://rghost.ru/8rdJTfpxj


Танечка, спасибо! Такая фонограммка есть. Кажется, наш Виталик себе делал и нам её предложил несколько лет назад.

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), luisa (29.03.2017)

----------


## Лорис

> "Цветочки и пчёлы":


Замечательная музыка. СПАСИБО!




> День Победы. Кинозал. Видеопрезентация:


Спасибо, очень нужный материал.




> Приближающийся паровозик:


"Утащила" в копилочку.




> Встречаем лето:


СПАСИБО ЗА ПОДБОРОЧКУ СЦЕНАРИЕВ И ИГР. 
[img]http://*********ru/7018372.gif[/img]

----------


## МУЗОК

_Поздравления и сюрпризы на выпускном празднике от малышей_*:* 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4317859 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4302834 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4297221
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4413234

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## Марико66

Дорогая Муза Эдуардовна! Огромное спасибо за разнообразный интересный материал! И разрешите и мне присоединиться к поздравлениям с праздником! Счастья Вам, здоровья, благополучия, мира, душевного тепла и всего наилучшего!

----------


## МУЗОК

В прошлом году попросили в частном саду для малипусек провести День Победы. Выставляю сценарный план (последовательность и стихи) и музыку.

_День победы для малипусек 1,8 г. – 2,10 г._: 

 https://yadi.sk/d/hgSDCzougMPEd





> Дорогая Музочка, Вы находите креативный подход к любым просьбам наших форумчанок, быстро, интересно, с "изюминкой",настоящий ПРОФИ, спасибо





> Музочка, прекрасные слова!





> Дорогая Муза Эдуардовна! Огромное спасибо за разнообразный интересный материал!





> Музочка! Спасибо!





> Спасибо, Музочка, ты большой мастер интересных идей!


Девочки! Спасибо! Благо-Дарю! 








> Смотрела кинозал и - до слез - момент, когда фрагмент с угощением - ломтиками хлеба.


*Оленька! То же самое! Смотрю, и слёзы наворачиваются. Спасибо. Благо-Дарю!*






> Спасибо, очень нужный материал.





> Спасибо, Музочка! Идея с кинозалом к Дню Победы очень кстати!





> Музочка, спасибо огромное за материал к 9 маю





> Музочка!  Ты действительно большой мастер творческих идей! Спасибо тебе за это огромное, за щедрость твою - СПАСИБО!





> Большое спасибо, Музочка! Очень пригодится.





> Музочка! Спасибо тебе большое за материал.





> Спасибо, Муза за ценнейший материал,





> Музочка! Огромное спасибо за прекрасный и нужный материал!


Думаю, вы не разочаруетесь, взяв однажды кинозал! Спасибо всем! Благо-Дарю!

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Игра с медведем к сценарию "Солнышкины сказки". Переделала немного слова игры "Мишки и пчёлки" М. Картушиной.


*Игра с Медведем*: 
(ноты, слова)

https://yadi.sk/d/6qJa8h_ygGkD7




> Музочка , поздравляю с праздником 
> Спасибо за щедрость, с которой ты делишься с нами материалом. Удачи.


Оксаночка! Спасибо! С праздником!

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), нутя (23.04.2016)

----------


## Yuliya29

> [B][SIZE=3][COLOR="#A52A2A"]Опираясь на музыкальную игру А.Бабаджан "Прятки" для детей от 6 мес. до 1 года, придумала свою:


Спасибо! Чудесная игра для малышат!

----------

Натали-наташа (13.07.2017)

----------


## Гульниза

Столько всего удивительного, полезного, нужного материала! Муза - вы светлый одаренный и щедрый добрый человек! СПАСИБО большое за ваши талантливые находки-работы!

----------

МУЗОК (09.05.2016)

----------


## Irina_Irina

*Музочка, спасибо, чудесные игры!  Быстрее хочется "играть, играть, играть, играть...!"** Присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям. Удачи во всем!

* http://*********ru/6951973.gif




> Анимационная игра "Мы идём"




*Музочка, большое спасибо за материал. Сразу захотелось со своими детками пройти все преграды на пути. Здорово!!!*

[img]http://*********ru/7072779.png[/img]

http://*********ru/7034041.png

----------

МУЗОК (09.05.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Понадобился звуковой эффект появления паровозика. Склеила, получилось интересненько. 


*Приближающийся паровозик:* 

https://yadi.sk/d/-OZEtNFngPyTe






> Спасибо! Чудесная игра для малышат!





> Столько всего удивительного, полезного, нужного материала! Муза - вы светлый одаренный и щедрый добрый человек! СПАСИБО большое за ваши талантливые находки-работы!





> Музочка, спасибо, чудесные игры!  Быстрее хочется "играть, играть, играть, играть...!"


Спасибо за ваши слова и поддержку! Очень рада, девочки, что нашли у меня материал по душе и вкусу. *Благо-Дарю!*

----------

Elen2 (26.02.2016), Irina Sirin (24.03.2019), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Озма (10.10.2016)

----------


## Олюр

> Игра с Медведем:





> Приближающийся паровозик:


Спасибо большое, Музочка! С весенними праздниками!

----------

МУЗОК (09.05.2016)

----------


## Ладога

> В прошлом году попросили в частном саду для малипусек провести День Победы. Выставляю сценарный план (последовательность и стихи) и музыку.
> 
> День победы для малипусек 1,8 г. – 2,10 г.:


*Музочка! Столько много материала к празднику! Благодарю от всей души!*




> Понадобился звуковой эффект появления паровозика. Склеила, получилось интересненько. 
> 
> 
> Приближающийся паровозик:





> Игра с медведем к сценарию "Солнышкины сказки". Переделала немного слова игры "Мишки и пчёлки" М. Картушиной.
> 
> 
> Игра с Медведем: 
> (ноты, слова)


*Очень интересно нам в саду играть в такие игры! Спасибо!*




> День Победы. Кинозал. Видеопрезентация.
> День Победы. Кинозал. Видеопрезентация:


*Спасибо за шикарный материал! Поздравляю с Великим праздником Днём Победы!*

----------


## ва.лен.ти.н.

Муза,  С ДНЕМ ПОБЕДЫ Вас!!!!
От меня.
http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/dk?cmd=l...j%2F9maj8.html

 И конечно же просьба.... меня заинтересовала Игровая песня-приветствие: «В нашем городе» м. В.Шутя 
Игровой танец: «Мы идём» м. В.Шутя 
, в интере не нашла этот материал, поэтому прошу Вас поделиться , если это возможно. Спасибо!

Муза, огромное спасибо за предоставленный материал!!!
" Приветствие" фонограмма
" Мы идём" фонограммы
 Будем играть!

* Ой, Муза! Как же я жила без Вас и без форума!!  СПАСИБО!!! ЗА ВСЕ!!!!*

----------


## МУЗОК

Две фонограмы.Одна оригинал. В другой, перед музыкальным вступлением, вначале звучит шум моря, крик чаек и рында. Для своих клеила. 

*Уплывает наш кораблик:* 
https://yadi.sk/d/2pANWgBDgaU3p

https://yadi.sk/d/aExVUQy1gaT5y 


*Видео здесь:* 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4415114






> Спасибо большое, Музочка! С весенними праздниками!





> "Утащила" в копилочку.





> Очень интересно нам в саду играть в такие игры! Спасибо!





> Спасибо за шикарный материал! Поздравляю с Великим праздником Днём Победы!





> Дорогая Музочка! Спасибо за чудесный материал. От всей души я и мои воспитатели поздравляем   Вас с  Днем Победы!





> Какая классная переделка!    Спасибо!
> 
> 
> Муза, впервые забежала в темку, как много интересного  Вы предлагаете!   Спасибо!





> Муза, я  в восторге от танцующих ребятишек! Муза, Вы - ПРОФЕССИОНАЛ!


Спасибо, здорово, что пригодится и вам! За добрые слова *Благо-Дарю*!




> И конечно же просьба.... меня заинтересовала Игровая песня-приветствие: «В нашем городе» м. В.Шутя 
> Игровой танец: «Мы идём» м. В.Шутя 
> , в интере не нашла этот материал, поэтому прошу Вас поделиться , если это возможно. Спасибо!


Валя, фонограммы дам чуть позже, не горит? Или срочно?

----------

genek (31.03.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## Озма

Музочка! Спасибо большое за фонограммы  песни "Уплывает наш кораблик"!!!

----------


## МУЗОК

*Аттракцион «Сложи слово по слогам»**:* 

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ws4Vrmw1D0k 


*Игры с буквами: 
*
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4098202 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4416534 





> Музочка! Спасибо большое за фонограммы  песни "Уплывает наш кораблик"!!!


*Людочка, рада, что пригодилось!*

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (20.05.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

*Игры с цифрами:* 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4098204 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4611457
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post3847349

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## Олюр

> «Сложи слово по слогам»:





> Игры с буквами:





> Игры с цифрами:


_Спасибо, Музочек, наигралась, теперь буду с ребятами играть!_

----------


## МУЗОК

*Анимационная игра "Мы идём":* 

 https://youtu.be/NSKa79dw6yw







> Игровой танец: «Мы идём» м. В.Шутя


*Мы идём:* 
фонограммы
 https://yadi.sk/d/iKmcZe-hgecLf 
https://yadi.sk/d/NkCDwq2eeWDYP 







> «В нашем городе»


Видео нет, если нужны двжения, могу написать.Минус тоже не могу найти, только плюс: 

*Приветствие:*
фонограмма
https://yadi.sk/d/PdJnjH9Lgecdn







> Спасибо, Музочек, наигралась, теперь буду с ребятами играть!


Оленька, спасибо что заглядываешь в эту Тему. Рада, если что-то из моих работ натолкнёт тебя на создание нового материала. Благо-Дарю!

----------

irinavalalis (02.11.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), luisa (29.03.2017), Валентина М (16.12.2016), Маженка (22.03.2016), нутя (21.03.2016), эллона (14.05.2016), Юличка М. (18.05.2016)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*Музочка, спасибо огромное за игры с буквами, цифрами, за приветствие. Обязательно поиграем с ребятами, да и на празднике они займут достойное место.*

*Музочка, огромное спасибо за подборку сценариев праздников к лету, за план на летний период и, конечно же, за "Путеводную звезду"!!!!!!*

*Музочка, огромное* . *Столько полезного материала можно найти у тебя. СПАСИБО!!!!!!*

----------


## Lempi

Спасибо, Музочка!!!

----------


## laks_arina

*Музочка, спасибо за замечательное видео! У тебя свой неповторимый стиль, это чувствуется в каждом сообщении - будь то танец, игра или аттракцион. ЗДОРОВО!*

----------

МУЗОК (09.05.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

*Встречаем лето:* 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4866039 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4867243 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4653646 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4654428 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4656302 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4659284 







> Музочка, спасибо за замечательное видео! У тебя свой неповторимый стиль, это чувствуется в каждом сообщении - будь то танец, игра или аттракцион. ЗДОРОВО!


Ариночка, спасибо. С большим удовольствием использую твой авторский материал, и хоть очень малое количество, но зато всё *в десятку!!!    Благо-Дарю!*




> Музочка, спасибо огромное за игры с буквами, цифрами, за приветствие. Обязательно поиграем с ребятами, да и на празднике они займут достойное место.





> Спасибо, Музочка!!!





> Музочка большое спасибо





> Музочка, большое спасибо за материал. Сразу захотелось со своими детками пройти все преграды на пути. Здорово!!!





> Муза, огромное спасибо за предоставленный материал!!!
> " Приветствие" фонограмма
> " Мы идём" фонограммы
>  Будем играть!





> Музочка! Спасибо! У меня морская тематика в этом году и поём эту песню. А теперь фонограмма с таким замечательным вступлением! 
> Спасибо за "Приветствие"-понравилось. Обязательно использую в своей работе.
> Спасибо за  анимационную игру "Мы идём" Будем преодолевать препятствия с ребятками!
> Спасибо за игры к выпускному! 
> Спасибо за предоставленный музыкальный репертуар ко всем играм и за возможность просмотреть всё на видео! 
> СПАСИБО!!!


Девочки! Спасибо за отзывы! Игры "Сложи слово по слогам" и "Мы идём" даже не хотела раньше выставлять, думала, не интересно будет многим.  Но вот, оказывается, пригодились. Надо ещё глянуть в старые видео, может, ещё най там ранее отвергнутое мной  :Derisive:  *Благо-Дарю!*

----------

baterflay-13 (31.05.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (16.05.2016), Варвара.гомель (18.05.2016), Елена М (30.05.2016)

----------


## Парина

> Игры с буквами:





> Аттракцион «Сложи слово по слогам»:





> Игры с цифрами:





> Анимационная игра "Мы идём":





> Встречаем лето:


Музочка, спасибо огромное за чудесный материал!!! Сколько у тебя всегда вкусняшек!!!!

----------


## Katrina Kim

Музочка, спасибо за буквы и цифры! 
Очень вовремя - наша воспитательница попросила на выпускной игру.

----------


## МУЗОК

> нужен план развлечений на лето - на 2 месяца


*Переработала сценарии книжные и из интернета*: 


https://yadi.sk/d/rw4YrS9OfuUqv 
https://yadi.sk/i/2pShuydCgiyzp 
https://yadi.sk/d/7SXnTrCw5ZTRg 
https://yadi.sk/i/pJLcwwaDgizCT 
https://yadi.sk/i/uXZZbnoEgizGB 
https://yadi.sk/i/Dkew1kFrgizQX
https://yadi.sk/i/jmOAV7cbgizKc 

*И здесь*: 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5026230

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Komissarova (19.05.2016), maksun79 (19.05.2016), гномик (12.05.2016), Олюр (04.08.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Ещё сценарии на лето: 

*Праздник игры и игрушки: 
авторский*

https://yadi.sk/i/AFZ1wP3Mgj5pM 

*И здесь: 
авторский* 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4098640

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), irulia (13.02.2022), maksun79 (19.05.2016), эллона (14.05.2016)

----------


## гномик

> Встречаем лето:


МУЗОЧКА, ОГРОМНЕЙШЕЕ СПАСИБО ЗА ЛЕТО!!!!!!  Будем развлекаться!!!!!
[img]http://*********ru/7050108m.gif[/img]

----------


## герана

Искреннее и огромное спасибо Вам за бескорыстную помощь в нашей работе! Успехов и удачи всегда 
и во всём!!!

----------


## Lenylya

Музочка, преогромнейшее тебе спасибо за подборку летних сценариев, за план, за авторский материал, которым бескорыстно делишься с нами. Спасибо много , много раз!!! 
[img]http://*********ru/7022255m.gif[/img]

----------


## лариса61

Музочка, вот это ДАААААААААААААА! Сколько всего интересного, да так много, сама себе завидую.... Спасибо большущие за предоставленный материал. С удовольствием будем играть и радоваться солнечному лету!

----------


## МУЗОК

Новый год с родителями.

_Ёлка у малышей. Новый год. 1 ч._*:*
 :Smile3: 
 :Smile3: 

https://youtu.be/VkmDkgZwxWM

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Николь (28.10.2020)

----------


## МУЗОК

Новый год с родителями. 

*Говорящая Ёлка. Новый год. 2 ч.:* 
 :Smile3: 
 :Smile3: 
https://youtu.be/pNkp-V8seB8

_* 

Во 2 части ролика пляска: "Ёлка, с нами попляши!" 
Парная пляска адаптирована для II мл. гр. 
Это переделка песни "Малыши-карандаши" А.Чугайкиной
_
За текстом и движениями сюда
[img]http://*********ru/12178146.gif[/img]

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4748823

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), svetlana41166 (11.11.2021)

----------


## Алена43

> Игровой праздник без подготовки для старших и подготовительных групп:


*Музочка! Спасибо за сценарий. Это очень хорошо, что он не требует подготовки особой. Выпускники ушли и осталось у меня 6 старших и 10 среднячков. Остальные малыши (детский сад малокомплектный). А праздник детям устроить надо! А танец "Опаньки" просто класс! Дети любят такие шуточные танцы с ускорением.*
[img]http://*********ru/7150499.gif[/img] [img]http://*********ru/7185317.gif[/img]




> Игровое занятие для малышей. 
> 
> 
> Домик для птички:


*Музочка! Спасибо за интересное занятие и готовый репертуар к нему! Обязательно использую в работе! У меня в этом году много малышей будет. Поэтому я очень рада такому подарку!!!*

[img]http://*********ru/7243314.gif[/img]




> День рождения с куклой Иринкой:





> Занятие: "Сюрпризы от куклы Иринки":


Музочка! Спасибо за проделанную работу! Очень пригодится в работе с малышами. У меня будет совсем малышовая группа. Обычно в 1 младшей было несколько детей до 1.5 лет. И на занятия я их брала только после нового года. А в этом году практически вся группа будет раннего возраста. Никогда с такими не работала. Голова крУгом идет, как их чему-то научить.




> осенний сценарий


*Спасибо, Музочка!*
*СКАЗАТЬ «СПАСИБО» ВАМ В СТИХАХ
ЖЕЛАНЬЕМ Я БОЛЬШИМ ГОРЮ!
И ЗА ВСЕ РАБОТЫ ВАШИ
ОТ СЕРДЦА Я БЛАГОДАРЮ!
ИТОГ ТРУДА ВАШ НА «ОТЛИЧНО»!
ЛЕГКО, КРАСИВО , ГАРМОНИЧНО.*.

----------

МУЗОК (15.07.2016)

----------


## Олюр

> Ёлка у малышей. Новый год. 1 ч.:





> Говорящая Ёлка. Новый год. 2 ч.:


Вот и я поплясала, повеселилась с детворой  у ёлки! Спасибо, Музочка, за доставленную радость!




> Домик для птички:





> Анимацонный игровой танец "С Днём России поздравляем дружно всех!":


Спасибо, Музочка, за материал! Какое  же у тебя богатство!




> Знакомство с Дедом Морозом


*Музочка, дружочек беспокойный и бескорыстный! Никогда из твоей темы не ухожу с пустыми руками! Спасибо за всё! Удачи и новых творческих идей!*

----------

МУЗОК (15.07.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

_Спасибо Ларочке Некрасовой - Valenta - за чудесную пляску! Благо-Дарю!_


Новый год с родителями. 

*Пляска "Снег-снежок" . Новый год. 3 ч.:*
 :Smile3: 
 :Smile3: 

https://youtu.be/r1tmSQ-EsLQ 





> Музочка! Спасибо за сценарий. Это очень хорошо, что он не требует подготовки особой. Выпускники ушли и осталось у меня 6 старших и 10 среднячков. Остальные малыши (детский сад малокомплектный). А праздник детям устроить надо! А танец "Опаньки" просто класс! Дети любят такие шуточные танцы с ускорением.


Алёнушка, рада, что понравилось! *Благо-Дарю!*




> Вот и я поплясала, повеселилась с детворой  у ёлки! Спасибо, Музочка, за доставленную радость!


Оленька, ты всегда поддержишь добрым словом, спасибо.* Благо-Дарю!*

----------

elen82 (01.11.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), yu-k-a (02.11.2016), Сентябринка (01.11.2016), Фрося (01.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

*Игровое занятие для малышей.* 


*Домик для птички**:* 
(сценарий, музыка)

 :Smile3:  
 :Smile3: 

* https://yadi.sk/d/XaEdbfAvh9ekV
*

----------

Elen2 (26.02.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), kasatkinaog (03.06.2016), laratet (12.06.2016), larisakoly (13.03.2017), Lenylya (26.06.2017), lokteva. lar. (11.03.2017), lorik_minsk (06.05.2021), luisa (29.10.2016), maksun79 (05.03.2017), Гульниза (30.10.2016), Дзюбкина (16.03.2017), Лёка61 (02.06.2016), Людмилая (05.03.2017), Марина ан (26.10.2016), на.та.ли. (12.09.2016), Наталья0405 (15.07.2016), Николь (28.10.2020), нутя (31.10.2016), Харитоша (07.03.2017), Эльвира 37 (30.03.2018)

----------


## Ладога

> Игровое занятие для малышей. 
> 
> 
> Домик для птички: 
> (сценарий, музыка)


*Вот спасибо! Обязательно такое занятие проведу!*





> Утренняя гимнастика с Плюхом № 1:


*Музочка! Люблю проводить зарядку "С Плюхом", только раньше было неудобно:где-то длинновато, что-то надо было искать.* 




> Зарядка с клоуном Плюхом № 4, обрезана, укорочена, подходит для проведения воспитателями на улице.


Замечательно! Теперь и голова не болит! Одно удовольствие заниматься! Спасибо!




> Утренняя гимнастика с Плюхом № 1:


*Спасибо! Унесла к себе в копилочку!* :Yes4: 




> День рождения с куклой Иринкой:





> Занятие: "Сюрпризы от куклы Иринки":


 *Музочка! Спасибо за Ваши идеи, творческие материалы! Учусь, учусь и учусь!*




> По просьбе осенний сценарий выставляю.


*Музочка! Спасибо за осенний сценарий!*

----------


## mochalova19

> Как необычно, оказывается, можно развесить снежинки!





> Новый год с родителями.





> Игровое занятие для малышей.


Музочка, спасибо за интересные идеи и предоставленные материалы!
[img]http://*********net/6889209m.jpg[/img]

----------


## МУЗОК

Вчера пришла идея, воплотила её в жизнь. 
Сегодня была премьера, замечательно восприняли и дети, и взрослые. Получилось здорово!  

 :Smile3: 
 :Smile3: 

*Анимацонный игровой танец "С Днём России поздравляем дружно всех!": 
*
 https://yadi.sk/d/-qWCARokhDLTt


***





> Вот спасибо! Обязательно такое занятие проведу!





> Музочка, спасибо за интересные идеи и предоставленные материалы!





> Музочка, огромное . Столько полезного материала можно найти у тебя. СПАСИБО!!!!!!





> Музочка! Спасибо за интересное занятие и готовый репертуар к нему! Обязательно использую в работе! У меня в этом году много малышей будет. Поэтому я очень рада такому подарку!!!


Девочки, спасибо! Приятно, что вам понравилось! Буду рада, если пригодится в работе. *Благо-Дарю!*

----------

galy-a (05.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), kasatkinaog (03.06.2016), lenik (07.06.2016), luisa (29.10.2016), strelka_64 (03.06.2016), svetlana41166 (11.11.2021), Tania-112a (12.06.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (02.06.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (20.05.2016), ttanya (02.06.2016), Valenta (02.06.2016), yu-k-a (06.06.2016), буссоница (16.12.2016), Валентина М (16.12.2016), Добронрава (04.07.2019), Иннокентьевна (20.01.2017), Ладога (02.06.2016), Лёка61 (02.06.2016), Наталья0405 (15.07.2016), Стеша (03.06.2016), Татиана 65 (02.06.2016), ЮНВА (05.03.2017)

----------


## Ольга Сара

Музочка, как здорово слова легли на знакомый танец, и просто, и "масштабно" получилось, спасибо за Ваши всегда необычные находки.

Муза, гениально, спасибо, обязательно проведу с малышами.

----------


## Смоляниова2

спасибо а то я толком и не знала как он танцуется

----------


## Irina_Irina

Музочка, здравствуйте! Глаза разбежались, столько нового, интересного материала! Спасибо огромное, все-все утащила в копилочку. Отдельное спасибо за прелестный "Домик для птички". На следующий учебный год будет много новых малышей, и конспект занятия, и музыкальное сопровождение обязательно использую, как говорится: бери, пользуйся, да благодари щедрого автора! СПАСИБО!

[img]http://*********ru/7279309.gif[/img]

*Музочка, спасибо большое! Замечательный, интересный, доступный детям материал. Столько идей, прекрасные "придумки"! Браво, мастер!
*
Успела просмотреть не все, можно снова вернуться? С уважением И.М.
[img]http://*********su/5876449.gif[/img]

----------


## olga kh

СПАСИБО, Музочка, за новые "изюминки"!!! Жаль, игру увидела поздно - обязательно бы поиграли. Но...еще же не вечер))))

----------


## МУЗОК

*Зарядка с клоуном Плюхом № 4, обрезана, укорочена, подходит для проведения воспитателями на улице.
*

 :Smile3:  
 :Smile3: 

*Утренняя гимнастика с Плюхом № 4: 
*
 https://yadi.sk/d/4tq-hGpEhMz7n





> Музочка, как здорово слова легли на знакомый танец, и просто, и "масштабно" получилось, спасибо за Ваши всегда необычные находки.





> спасибо а то я толком и не знала как он танцуется





> Музочка, здравствуйте! Глаза разбежались, столько нового, интересного материала! Спасибо огромное, все-все утащила в копилочку. Отдельное спасибо за прелестный "Домик для птички". На следующий учебный год будет много новых малышей, и конспект занятия, и музыкальное сопровождение обязательно использую, как говорится: бери, пользуйся, да благодари щедрого автора! СПАСИБО!





> СПАСИБО, Музочка, за новые "изюминки"!!! Жаль, игру увидела поздно - обязательно бы поиграли. Но...еще же не вечер))))


_Девочки, очень рада, что пригодится материал! И очень рада, что вам понравилось! Большущее_ *спасибо** за отзывы*.* Благо-Дарю!*

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), maksun79 (05.03.2017), mel00elena (15.06.2016), Алена43 (09.10.2016), Лорис (27.10.2016), Наталья0405 (15.07.2016), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (04.06.2016), Эльвира 37 (09.10.2016)

----------


## гномик

> Утренняя гимнастика с Плюхом № 4:


Музочка, спасибо огромное за зарядку!!! Классно для улицы!!!




> Утренняя гимнастика с Плюхом № 1:


Музочка, огромное спасибо, берем в работу!!!!

 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Лорис

> Утренняя гимнастика с Плюхом № 4:


Муза, спасибо за Зарядочку. Класс!!!




> Утренняя гимнастика с Плюхом № 1:


СПАСИБО!!! ВСЁ "УТАЩИЛА". [img]http://*********ru/7409313.gif[/img]




> написано: Автор ограничил доступ к видео


У меня всё открылось.
Спасибо, Музочка, за видео.




> День рождения с куклой Иринкой:





> Занятие: "Сюрпризы от куклы Иринки":


Беру на вооружение, если можно, Музочка! 
[img]http://*********su/5871434.gif[/img]

----------


## МУЗОК

*Ещё одна зарядка для улицы с клоуном Плюхом. Основа  из комплекса №1, обрезана, укорочена, склеена с отрывками из комплекса №4.



Утренняя гимнастика с Плюхом № 1:

https://yadi.sk/d/hv3wGTNnhWEhF*




> Музочка, спасибо огромное за зарядку!!! Классно для улицы!!!





> Музочка, спасибо огромное за зарядку!!! Классно для улицы!!!


*Девочки, тогда и эту склейку забирайте в работу. Проверено, детям нравится*

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), maksun79 (05.03.2017), oksi7771 (14.07.2018), varvara7371 (11.12.2015), Валентина М (16.12.2016), Наталья0405 (15.07.2016), нутя (16.10.2016), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (04.06.2016)

----------


## Valenta

*Музочка,* *СПАСИБО* за супер-зарядочки! Будем заряжаться!!! :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## говорушка

Музочка спасибо большое!

----------


## Людмилая

Сколько новенького!!!!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo:  Музочка  -  идейный генератор, столько всего интересненького, занимательного! :Ok:  Все тащим в свои "закрома" музыкальные - и ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО ГОВОРИМ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Thank You2:  :Thank You2:  :Thank You2:  :Vishenka 33: 




> День рождения с куклой Иринкой:





> Занятие: "Сюрпризы от куклы Иринки":


СПАСИБО, МУЗОЧКА!!!!!!!!!!!!!! СТОЛЬКО ИНТЕРЕСНЫХ ЗАДУМОК -  :Ok: , ВСЕ-ВСЕ ПРИГОДИТСЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## МУЗОК

*Новый год с родителями. 

Пляска, игра, игра-аттракцион+пляска со снежками. Новый год. 4 ч. :
 
 
https://youtu.be/-3Qfs6fOaxg * 





> Замечательно! Теперь и голова не болит! Одно удовольствие заниматься! Спасибо!





> СПАСИБО!!! ВСЁ "УТАЩИЛА".





> Музочка, СПАСИБО за супер-зарядочки! Будем заряжаться!!!





> Музочка спасибо большое!





> Спасибо! Унесла к себе в копилочку!





> Музочка, огромное спасибо, берем в работу!





> Сколько новенького!!!!!!!!!!!! Музочка  -  идейный генератор, столько всего интересненького, занимательного! Все тащим в свои "закрома" музыкальные - и ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО ГОВОРИМ!


Рада, что заинтересовали нарезки и идеи. *Спасибо*. *Благо-Дарю*!

----------

elen82 (16.11.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), нутя (17.11.2016)

----------


## irinavalalis

> Утренняя гимнастика с Плюхом № 4:


И на праздник любой для персонажа подойдёт замечательно!





> День рождения с куклой Иринкой:


Муза Эдуардовна! Да тут просто фантастическая идея - ведь можно не только день рождения провести, а вообще любой праздник для малышек! Супер! Спасибо Вам за то, что Вы учите не стоять на месте, а развиваться, идти вперёд. Глядя на Ваше творчество хочется находить новые идеи, придумывать что-то. Вы замечательный человек! Спасибо!


Музочка как всегда на высоте - спасибки много раз за осенний сценарий!

----------

МУЗОК (15.07.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

*Новый год с родителями. 


Снежные пирожки. Новый год. 6 ч.:

 



https://youtu.be/pgpQghMvvic
*




> Спасибо, Музочка, за видео.





> И на праздник любой для персонажа подойдёт замечательно!


*Спасибо*, девочки, за отзывы! *Благо-Дарю!*

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Сделала нарезку и склейку замечательной игры, оказавшейся в моей копилке и скачанной 23. 10. 2013г.: "игра Игрушки". *Прошу помощи в установлении автора идеи игры, её текста и первоначальной фонограммы.* Здесь текст игры: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5048440. Огромное *спасибо* автору игры! 





> ***
> Прошу помощи в установлении автора идеи игры, её текста и первоначальной фонограммы.



*Автор игры Лариса - LAKATA!!!    (23. 07. 2015 г.)

****


Пошаманила с фонограммой, скомпоновала и провела занятие, а уже на его основе сделала развлечение для именинника. Материал для детей новый, можно проводить без подготовки. Проверено на занятии, дети реагировали на всё происходящее с большим интересом. 


*День рождения с куклой Иринкой:* 

 :Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  


* https://yadi.sk/d/BPkCeR2Hi2NQE*

Ещё папочка с файлами занятия. Игра идёт одним треком, с паузами для разговорной речи по ходу занятия и действий детей после игр (пока они занимают свои места)


*Занятие: "Сюрпризы от куклы Иринки": 
*
 :Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

* https://yadi.sk/d/r4H7pOoTi2QKW*





> Спасибо, Музочка, за материал! Какое  же у тебя богатство!


Оленька, *спасибо*! Приятно, что ты, творческий человек, имеющий в своём багаже несметное количество авторских деликатесов, отмечаешь мои работы.* Благо-Дарю*!




> Сделала нарезку и склейку замечательной игры, оказавшейся в моей копилке и скачанной 23. 10. 2013г.: "игра Игрушки". *Прошу помощи в установлении автора идеи игры, её текста и первоначальной фонограммы.* Здесь текст игры: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5048440. Огромное *спасибо* автору игры! 
> 
> *Автор игры: Лариса - LAKATA!!!
> 
> Посмотреть здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5048867*





> Автор игры Лариса - LAKATA!!!    (23. 07. 2015 г.)


 :Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

Ларочка, я во второй раз с удовольствием использую твои ИДЕИ и МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫЕ ФАЙЛЫ. В первый раз это был "Теремок": http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4938724 Сейчас занятие "Сюрпризы от куклы Иринки" и развлечение "День рождения с куклой Иринкой": http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5048689 Огромнейшее тебе *спасибо* много раз! *Благо-Дарю!*

***




> Беру на вооружение, если можно, Музочка!





> Музочка! Спасибо за Ваши идеи, творческие материалы! Учусь, учусь и учусь!





> Муза, гениально, спасибо, обязательно проведу с малышами.





> СПАСИБО, МУЗОЧКА!!!!!!!!!!!!!! СТОЛЬКО ИНТЕРЕСНЫХ ЗАДУМОК - , ВСЕ-ВСЕ ПРИГОДИТСЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! СПАСИБО!





> Музочка, сколько богатства в твоей творческой копилке! И особенно ценно  и приятно лично для меня, что твои работы не надо  корректировать под себя! Это о-о-очень большая редкость! Спасибо тебе за твой талант, профессиональное чутье и щедрость!


*Спасибо, мои любимые коллеги! Очень приятно читать такие отзывы! А самое главное, что материал пойдёт в работу. Благо-Дарю!*

----------

annkir (30.08.2019), Elen2 (26.02.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), luisa (29.10.2016), Гульниза (30.10.2016), Дзюбкина (18.12.2016), Наталья0405 (15.07.2016), нутя (31.10.2016), эйприл (19.11.2016)

----------


## SNAR

> День рождения с куклой Иринкой:





> Занятие: "Сюрпризы от куклы Иринки":


Музочка, сколько богатства в твоей творческой копилке! И особенно ценно  и приятно лично для меня, что твои работы не надо  корректировать под себя! Это о-о-очень большая редкость! Спасибо тебе за твой талант, профессиональное чутье и щедрость!!!

----------

МУЗОК (21.03.2016)

----------


## LAKATA

Спасибо, за продолжение игры "Игрушки"!!!!!

----------

МУЗОК (19.05.2016)

----------


## lenik

*Музочка, огромное спасибо за ваши творения для малышек. С огромным удовольствием возьму к себе в копилочку. СПАСИБО!!!*

----------


## myzic

Музочка, большое спасибо за материал.

*Муза, огромное Вам спасибо!*

Муза, спасибо за осенние сапожки.

----------


## Маинька

Муза, огромное Вам спасибо!

----------


## Anisoara

*Музочка,*    за занятия с куклой. С твоего разрешения унесла в копилочку

----------

МУЗОК (15.07.2016)

----------


## ivano

Спасибо за занятия с куклой!!!
Как всегда-бесподобно,просто,взяла на вооружение на следующий год!!!!

----------


## МУЗОК

*Новый год с родителями. 

Дед Мороз в яслях. Новый год. 7 ч.:

 
 

https://youtu.be/E9ymuf-RPCs 

**




> Музочка, спасибо большое! Замечательный, интересный, доступный детям материал. Столько идей, прекрасные "придумки"! Браво, мастер!
> 
> Успела просмотреть не все, можно снова вернуться? С уважением И.М.





> Спасибо, за продолжение игры "Игрушки"!!!!!





> Музочка! Спасибо за проделанную работу! Очень пригодится в работе с малышами. У меня будет совсем малышовая группа. Обычно в 1 младшей было несколько детей до 1.5 лет. И на занятия я их брала только после нового года. А в этом году практически вся группа будет раннего возраста. Никогда с такими не работала. Голова крУгом идет, как их чему-то научить.





> Музочка, огромное спасибо за ваши творения для малышек. С огромным удовольствием возьму к себе в копилочку. СПАСИБО!!!





> Музочка, большое спасибо за материал.






> Муза, огромное Вам спасибо!





> Муза Эдуардовна! Да тут просто фантастическая идея - ведь можно не только день рождения провести, а вообще любой праздник для малышек! Супер! Спасибо Вам за то, что Вы учите не стоять на месте, а развиваться, идти вперёд. Глядя на Ваше творчество хочется находить новые идеи, придумывать что-то. Вы замечательный человек! Спасибо!





> Музочка,     за занятия с куклой. С твоего разрешения унесла в копилочку





> Спасибо за занятия с куклой!!!
> Как всегда-бесподобно,просто,взяла на вооружение на следующий год!!!!


В первую очередь, вновь говорю огромное спасибо *Ларочке - LAKATA -* за игру, благодаря которой появилось занятие и развлечение! *Спасибо* всем за отзывы!!!!!!!!!! *Благо-Дарю*!

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), нутя (31.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> нужен плюс песни - танца "У меня, у тебя. красивые ручки..." Спасибо!


Огромное *спасибо* *Лилечке - lllog -* за озвучку! Только, когда я её просила озвучить несколько лет назад, отослала письмо с текстовой ошибкой, темпереатура под 40* была, не соображала  :Meeting: . В последней фразе не написала слово "скок", так что, когда танцуем, надо его просто спеть погромче  :Grin: 

 :Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

https://yadi.sk/d/Y3hzHrfR2Q1qI 

*Видео здесь:* 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4104048

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Новый год с родителями. 

*Прятки. Новый год  8 ч.: 

 
 

https://youtu.be/YpNns6a0FXY*

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Новый год с родителями. 

*Знакомство с Дедом Морозом. Новый год. 9 ч.: 
 
 

https://youtu.be/nJ6MA2rHd7c*

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## oxanaageeva

*Музочка спасибо за интересный материал!*

----------


## МУЗОК

Новый год с родителями. 


*Аттракцион "Наряди ёлочку". Новый год. 10 ч.: 

 
 

https://youtu.be/u-2A2IKYBko


**





> Музочка, дружочек беспокойный и бескорыстный! Никогда из твоей темы не ухожу с пустыми руками! Спасибо за всё! Удачи и новых творческих идей!





> Музочка спасибо за интересный материал!





> Муза, огромное Вам спасибо!


Девочки, *спасибо!* Приятно, что мои находки вам нравятся. *Благо-Дарю!*

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## ИяНаталия

Спасибо за Ваше творчество!!! Пусть и в дальнейшем вдохновение не покидает Вас!

----------

МУЗОК (15.07.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

По просьбе осенний сценарий выставляю. 

 :Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

*Средняя группа.* 
Компиляция сценария и музыкальная подборка М. Мирзоевой:  

* https://yadi.sk/d/ZkHFTYzbig6WV* 


*Здесь видео:* 

 http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4831868 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4834761 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4835231 



_P.S. 
20. 09. 2015г.
Наткнулась на первоисточник сценария (до этого не знала, что он с нашего форума): http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4193599_ 






> Спасибо за Ваше творчество!!! Пусть и в дальнейшем вдохновение не покидает Вас!


Наташенька, *спасибо*! *Благо-Дарю*!

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Дзюбкина (11.11.2016), Иннокентьевна (20.01.2017), Юлия 19 (11.09.2020)

----------


## Petavla

> По просьбе осенний сценарий выставляю.


Музочка, спасибо, дорогая!
Это то, что я искала - у меня 3 средних группы!

----------


## ~Марина~

> По просьбе осенний сценарий выставляю.


*Музочка!*

[IMG]http://*********su/6054737.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Елена М

Музочка, большущее спасибо!!!!!!

----------


## kasatkinaog

> Компиляция сценария и музыкальная подборка М. Мирзоевой:


 Муза, огромное спасибо! Сценарий ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫЙ!

----------

МУЗОК (15.07.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

_Приключения в осеннем лесу_: 
(*сценарий, игры, вход, музыка, видео*)
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4724895 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4727397 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4731255 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4751193 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4780070 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4787392 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4788452 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4789085 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4790785 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4795404 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4797579 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4798359 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4799174 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4799666 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4800427 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4847041 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4850731 


_Авторский материал по основе этого же сценария_: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4728057 

_Недавно собрала ссылки_: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5062752 


*ОСЕННИЙ материал, выставленный ранее*:

*Сценарии*
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2822538
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post3833910 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post3838449 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post3892261 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4918307 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4928967 


*Танцы с пением* 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post3842625 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post3842629 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4724373 
- видео игры есть ниже. 

*Видео:*

(ясли)
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4099357 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4099359 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4099364 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4099368 

(младшие и средние)
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4513728 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4616005 

(старшая группа)
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4104511 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthrсead.p...=1#post4104512 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4104516 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4104520 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4378280 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4835700 


_А этот материал тоже можно взять на осень_: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4298289 (с персонажем)
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4845768 (с Осенью)
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4877084 (с листьями и грибами)
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4983734 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4987582 (на вход)
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4988520 (с лесными жителями)
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4989920 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5020659 

*** 




> Музочка, спасибо, дорогая!
> Это то, что я искала - у меня 3 средних группы!





> Музочка! Спасибо за осенний сценарий!





> Музочка!





> Музочка как всегда на высоте - спасибки много раз за осенний сценарий!





> Музочка, большущее спасибо!!!!!!





> Муза, огромное спасибо! Сценарий ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫЙ!


_Всем огомное спасибо!!! Напоминаю, что основа сценария не моя. Моя компиляция и подборка музыкальная. Благо-Дарю!_ 




> Спасибо, Музочка!
> СКАЗАТЬ «СПАСИБО» ВАМ В СТИХАХ
> ЖЕЛАНЬЕМ Я БОЛЬШИМ ГОРЮ!
> И ЗА ВСЕ РАБОТЫ ВАШИ
> ОТ СЕРДЦА Я БЛАГОДАРЮ!
> ИТОГ ТРУДА ВАШ НА «ОТЛИЧНО»!
> ЛЕГКО, КРАСИВО , ГАРМОНИЧНО..


_Ух, ты!!!! Как приятно! Оч-ччч-чень! Спасибо, Алёночка! Благо-Дарю!_

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## Лорис

> Осенний материал


*КАКОЙ ЭТО ТРУД!
МУЗА, СПАСИБО!*

----------


## МУЗОК

*Малыши и дождик м. О. Девочкиной*


*Спасибо огромное за фонограмму Виталику - TIMOHA69  и Саше - Александр Зорину! Большущее спасибо Лилечке  - lllog  за озвучку!
*
 :Smile3: 
 :Smile3: 


https://yadi.sk/d/RVIOy_2FiqtQp
https://yadi.sk/d/e22yuGVQiqtT5

[img]http://*********su/6107472m.jpg[/img]

***




> Муза, огромное спасибо за выставленный материал!!!





> КАКОЙ ЭТО ТРУД!
> МУЗА, СПАСИБО!


Спасибо, девочки!  Благо-Дарю!

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), ksusha0601 (14.12.2016), luisa (15.10.2016), mochalova19 (01.01.2016), varvara7371 (11.12.2015), Бароблюшок (18.03.2017), Дзюбкина (11.11.2016), Добронрава (04.07.2019), Иннокентьевна (20.01.2017), Лёка61 (29.07.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (29.10.2016), Юлия 19 (11.09.2020)

----------


## МУЗОК

*Малыши и дождик* 

Видео: 

(качество съёмки ужасное) 

https://youtu.be/29XpsI0Cuow

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), varvara7371 (11.12.2015), Иннокентьевна (20.01.2017)

----------


## annushka

Музочек! Спасибо огромное за такой интересный, богатый, талантливейший материал.!!!!!! Давно не была у Вас в гостях. Зашла и просто глаза "разбежались" . Столько всего полезного и нужного!!!!! От всей души благодарю!!!!!!

----------


## лариса61

Музочка, горячее, сердечное спасибо за ваш труд, за помощь, за ваши идеи! Всё очень интересно и востребовано! Обязательно использую ваш материал на своих праздниках. СПАСИБО!
[img]http://*********su/6155402m.jpg[/img]

----------


## ва.лен.ти.н.

Музочка, огромное спасибо за "Малыши и дождик"!!!!   В понедельник начнем разучивать!!!

----------


## Tania-112a

Дорогая МУЗА! Тоже не могу остаться в стороне и не выразить вам свою благодарность. СПАСИБО за ВАШ труд, за интересные игры, огромное спасибо за осеннюю подборку. Уже второй год использую ваши идеи в нашем саду. Детям нравится - ради этого и работаем. Спасибо, что дарите радость тысячам  детей , детям разных городов, даже стран. Еще раз СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

МУЗОК (08.01.2016)

----------


## Олюр

> Малыши и дождик


_Какие непосредственные, эти малыши! Так забавно за ними наблюдать! Спасибо, Музочка, за видео!_




> Ещё подкину идею





> "Солнышко, приходи к нам в садик!"





> Круговая пляска





> Игра "Дождик и дети":


*Пришла опять, посмотрела, послушала, подпиталась идеями, порадовалась, насобирала материала, приду ещё!!! 
Спасибо, Музочка, дружочек!!!*




> Шум дождя, переходящий в музыку:


Классно!!!

----------


## Зeмkа

> Приключения в осеннем лесу:


Большое спасибо за сценарий!!!! И за собранные ссылочки!!!

----------


## oxanaageeva

*Музочка спасибо за предоставленный материал, да ещё и видео. Труженица ты наша, спасибо за интересные подборки.*

----------


## Алена43

> Приключения в осеннем лесу: 
> (сценарий, игры, вход, музыка, видео)


Музочка! Вот это работа!!! Спасибо за собранный материал! Очень понравились все выступления! Молодцы педагоги и детишки! Умнички мамы,  согласившиеся исполнить роли на празднике (наших никакими пирогами не заманишь).




> Круговая пляска "С овощами в огороде":


Спасибо огромное, Музочка! Классная пляска будет. Хорошо, что несложная. Похолодало, дети стали болеть по-очереди. На занятиях треть группы постоянно отсутствует. И простенькая пляска  будет очень кстати!

----------


## Ketvik

*Музочка спасибо ОГРОМНОЕ за твои наработки и авторские сценарии! Всё очень интересное! Приятно получать мастер-класс в твоей чудо-мастерской!!!*




> Это песня Е.Гомоновой, я очень люблю нотный материал этой песни, но так как часто я работаю в местах, где нет инструмента, нашла весёленькую фонограмму, под неё и танцуем. Замечательно идёт и на ритмике танец. Немного переделала слова, чтобы подходила песня не только для лета, но и для весны и осени: 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIbTV36891Q


Музочка, огромное спасибо!!! Прекрасная идея с песенкой про солнышко!!! А можно, пожалуйста, эту весёленькую ф-му к песенке и текст.




> Прекрасная идея с песенкой про солнышко!!! А можно, пожалуйста, эту весёленькую ф-му к песенке и текст.


Музочка, просьбу по ф-ме снимаю... нашла, а текст пожалуйста подскажи где. 
*Огромнейшее спасибо за весь материал, чем делишься. Это просто не передать словами!!! Доброта и щедрость исходят от твоего творчества!!!!!*




> Круговая пляска "С овощами в огороде"


Замечательная плясочка, *благодаря Музочке!* *Самое искреннее СПАСИБО!!!!* Обязательно буду использовать в работе!!!!

----------


## говорушка

УВАЖАЕМАЯ МУЗА СПАСИБО ВАМ ЗА ТОТ МАТЕРИАЛ ,КОТОРЫМ ДЕЛИТЕСЬ!

----------


## alla-mus

> Анимационная игра:


Чудесная игра! Спасибо, Музок", большое!




> Музыкальное сопровождение к сценарию "Приключения в осеннем лесу":


Кучу сценариев перечитала, все как - то "не к душе"... Творческий кризис, наверное))) Ваш сценарий понравился, наверное, возьму! ДА еще и с музыкой - все на блюдечке, прям))) Спасибище огромное, что вы есть! Творческих успехов и здоровья!




> Игра: "Кого спрятал ветерок?"


Спасибо за интересную игру, Музок! Спасибо за то, что делитесь своим творчеством!




> Приключения в осеннем лесу:





> ОСЕННИЙ материал, выставленный ранее:


Спасибо огромное, неустанно повторяю, вам, Музок! Чудесная подборка! Нашла ответы на все свои сомнения! Удачи, здоровья вам!

----------


## Люсева

*Музочка, заглянула на вашу страничку. Сколько здесь всего! Глаза разбегаются! Спасибо огромное за предоставленный материал, такое облегчение в поисках материала.*

----------


## МУЗОК

Новый год с родителями. 

*Традиционный любимый хоровод: 

 
 

https://youtu.be/-DKYRmJRwos*


***




> Музочка! Вот это работа!!! Спасибо за собранный материал! Очень понравились все выступления! Молодцы педагоги и детишки! Умнички мамы, согласившиеся исполнить роли на празднике (наших никакими пирогами не заманишь).





> Музочка!
> Огромное спасибо за твой труд и щедрость души!





> Музочка спасибо ОГРОМНОЕ за твои наработки и авторские сценарии! Всё очень интересное! Приятно получать мастер-класс в твоей чудо-мастерской!!!





> Большое спасибо, что делитесь своим материалом.





> УВАЖАЕМАЯ МУЗА СПАСИБО ВАМ ЗА ТОТ МАТЕРИАЛ ,КОТОРЫМ ДЕЛИТЕСЬ!





> Была, смотрела, понравилось, спасибо, приду ещё!





> Чудесная игра! Спасибо, Музок", большое!





> Кучу сценариев перечитала, все как - то "не к душе"... Творческий кризис, наверное))) Ваш сценарий понравился, наверное, возьму! ДА еще и с музыкой - все на блюдечке, прям))) Спасибище огромное, что вы есть! Творческих успехов и здоровья!





> Спасибо за интересную игру, Музок! Спасибо за то, что делитесь своим творчеством!





> Спасибо огромное, неустанно повторяю, вам, Музок! Чудесная подборка! Нашла ответы на все свои сомнения! Удачи, здоровья вам!





> Музочка, заглянула на вашу страничку. Сколько здесь всего! Глаза разбегаются! Спасибо огромное за предоставленный материал, такое облегчение в поисках материала.


_Девочки!!! Спасибо ВАМ за доброту и тепло ваших отзывов! Искренне Благо-Дарю!_

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), muzrukv (02.12.2018)

----------


## МУЗОК

> сценарий ко Дню города


Напечатан только в форме концерта: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2805644


Ещё подкину идею, проводила, прошло замечательно и итересно, но печатный текст не сохранился.

*"Мы по городу идём, каждый в город свой влюблён!":*
Проводится на улице для всего сада. Все площадки, а если их мало, то и любые участки детского сада, превращаются в основные достопримечательности города: центральная площадь или улица, вокзал, зоопарк, парк, театр, набережная, исторический музей, игровой центр, детский сад. Вы предлагаете детям в день рождения города совершить по нему прогулку. Дети парами под музыку на соответствующую тему (прогулка, дружба, путешествие), идут на разные площадки. Там их ждут взрослые. И на каждой площадке, с ними в течение 2-4 минут, проводят анимационное развлечение. Например, на центральной улице их ожидает флешмоб. В зоопарке уже игровое задание, я брала логоритмическую разминку из сборника Картушиной и танец из Железновой. Если есть возможность, можно включить катание на пони, это будет встреча на набережной. На вокзале можно покататься на поезде, взять танец из Бурениной (если ж/д), или на автобусе.  Можно задействовать ипподром и взять аттракцион, хоть на палочках-лошадках, хоть на мячах-прыгунах. Заканчивается путешествие в ДЕТСКОМ САДУ, все пришли с прогулки и поют песню. В такую форму проведения праздника можно включить ВСЁ! Фантазии нет предела.

----------

alla-mus (12.09.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Ладога (03.01.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

> огорошила с кружком на 1-ю младшую


Вероника, документацию сама подгоняй, думаю, найдёшь здесь и на просторах инета.




> кто-нибудь хоть чем-то поможет


А идеи есть. Выбирай из двух выигрышных.

*1.*
*Варежковый театр*. Любую песенку, сценку разыграть можно. Куча задач и обучающих, и развивающих, и воспитательных. Вдобавок, дети научатся держать руку, что пригодится в дальнейшем. Большой плюс, что это готовые номера на утренник. 

*2.*
*Шумовой оркестр*. Детям интересно. Навыки пригодятся в будущем. Готовые номера на утренники. Мало того, что как оркестр можно номер взять, так и придумать сказочку-шумелочку, и танец обыграть на готовом материале. Использовать осенью грибочки, шишки, листики. Зимой пенёчки с палочками и без (барабанчики и там-тамы), те же шишки, веточки с колокольчиками (типа бубенцов). Подключай фантазию, и действуй. Самое тяжёлое и неприятное, это подготовить документацию. Я бы из-за неё одной отказалась вести кружок. Без оформления документации, другое дело, одни положительные моменты  :Yes4:

----------

alla-mus (12.09.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), говорушка (10.09.2016)

----------


## Марина ан

Музочка, какая ты труженица! Спасибо за все, чем делишься! За доброту!  Спасибо за сценарий "Приключения в осеннем лесу" !

----------


## МУЗОК

> про сапожки или про лужи?


Вот так я заканчивала праздник в 2012 году, а ты можешь пляску сделать. Я склеила плюс и минус, удлинила музыку: 

 :Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

 https://yadi.sk/d/xQwUnksmc6cdo

***




> Музочка, какая ты труженица! Спасибо за все, чем делишься! За доброту! Спасибо за сценарий "Приключения в осеннем лесу" !


Мариночка, *спасибо*! *Благо-Дарю*!

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Дзюбкина (11.11.2016)

----------


## s.lopuhova

СПАСИБО ОГРОМНЕЙШЕЕ

----------


## ИяНаталия

Осенние сапожки хороши! спасибо!!

----------


## Sofuschka

Огромное спасибо. Обязательно использую ваш материал на своих праздниках. СПАСИБО!

----------


## Дюймовочка

Музочка, заглянула в ваш домик, спасибо за интересный материал!!! Ухожу не с пустыми руками, благодарю за вашу щедрость и талант!!!

----------


## ttanya

Музочка!  Спасибо! Спасибо! Спасибо! Столько всего нового, интересного! Спасибо за щедрость, за доброту!  К сожалению весь мой накопленный материал за три года в одно мгновение исчез с моего съёмного диска и вот я начинаю всё сначала. 
Собираю пока осенний материал. И как здорово, что можно зайти в гости и уйти не с пустыми руками, а с подарками. Спасибо!!!

----------


## МУЗОК

Новый год с родителями.

_В эту песенку я влюблена! Здесь сложилось всё!!! Говорю огромное спасибо автору чудесной музыки и отличного текста Ларочке Некрасовой, кудеснице музыкальной фонограммы Людочке Люсевой и нашей певчей птичке с соседнего форума Юлечке Селиверстовой! Чудесное получилось творение! Благо-Дарю!_

 :Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

*Ёлочка малышка. Новый год. 12 ч.:* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvKTYPx9thM 




***** 




> Муза, спасибо на добром слове! Хорошая игра получилась и несложная, моим деткам очень понравилась. Вы просто молодец!





> Музочка, спасибо за доброту и щедрость! Столько всего интересного в твоем домике!!! С праздником!





> Музочка! Спасибо! Спасибо! Спасибо! Столько всего нового, интересного! Спасибо за щедрость, за доброту! К сожалению весь мой накопленный материал за три года в одно мгновение исчез с моего съёмного диска и вот я начинаю всё сначала. 
> Собираю пока осенний материал. И как здорово, что можно зайти в гости и уйти не с пустыми руками, а с подарками. Спасибо!





> Музочка, ты, как всегда, молодец: просто и интересно!


_Девочки, всем большое спасибо за отзывы. Благо-Дарю!_





> Пришла опять, посмотрела, послушала, подпиталась идеями, порадовалась, насобирала материала, приду ещё!!! 
> Спасибо, Музочка, дружочек!!!





> Спасибо огромное, Музочка! Классная пляска будет. Хорошо, что несложная. Похолодало, дети стали болеть по-очереди. На занятиях треть группы постоянно отсутствует. И простенькая пляска будет очень кстати!


_Ох, девочки!!! Как же приятно читать такие отзывы! Спасибо огромное за Вашу щедрость на комплименты! Благо-Дарю!_

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Marusay (02.10.2016), нутя (16.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

*По просьбе сделала склеечку, может, ещё кто возьмёт себе в копилку.* 

 :Smile3:  
 :Smile3: 

*Шум дождя, переходящий в музыку:*
https://yadi.sk/d/DlAoOvsDjnkS7

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Алена43 (09.10.2016), Гульниза (15.11.2016), Дзюбкина (11.11.2016), Ладога (08.10.2016), нутя (16.10.2016)

----------


## Лорис

> может, ещё кто возьмёт себе в копилку.


Я "утащила",
СПАСИБО, Музочка за дождик.




> Вот, Музочка, из этого можно сделать?


Я прошу прощения, Муза, что влезаю в твою тему.
Но просьба Оли подтолкнула меня на создание вот таких звуковых файлов. Признаюсь. этого я не умела.
Но... попробовала. И вот что у меня получилось. http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5094734
Выставила в своём домике, чтобы не обидеть тебя.
Может  пригодится и моя работа.





> Слушаем природу. Осень в лесу:


"Утащила" твою ОСЕНЬ. Спасибо.




> "Осень в гости к нам пришла":


СПАСИБО, Муза. Просто замечательно.




> Добрый и весёлый праздник Новый год:


Спасибо за твой труд, Муза! И за то, что делишься с нами.

----------


## Ладога

> Шум дождя, переходящий в музыку:


*Музочка! И я "утащила". Спасибо!*

----------


## LAKATA

*Заглянула в домик и никак не выходится обратно!!!! Сколько сокровищ, затей, творчества!!!! Спасибо за щедрость, за неиссякаемые подарки для нас!!!*  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 




> Соединила две из двух мультфильмов.
> 
> Паровозик:


*Спасибо, понравилось!!! Детки тоже оценили!!!!*  :Ok:

----------

МУЗОК (08.01.2016)

----------


## гномик

> Шум дождя, переходящий в музыку:


Музочка, спасибо за дождик!!!! СУУУУУУУПЕР!!! :Ok:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## ivano

Спасибо большое за шум дождя   !

----------


## опал1

> Ёлочка малышка. Новый год. 12 ч.:


Спасибо за видео - окунулась в атмосферу праздника! Новый год не за горами - у нас уже снег лежит, дети на санках катаются, пора искать материал для зимушки. А Музочка уже для нас приготовила свои малышковые наработки!  :Ok:

----------

МУЗОК (08.01.2016)

----------


## aniram23

> Сделала нарезку и склейку замечательной игры, оказавшейся в моей копилке и скачанной 23. 10. 2013г.: "игра Игрушки". *Прошу помощи в установлении автора идеи игры, её текста и первоначальной фонограммы.* Здесь текст игры: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5048440. Огромное *спасибо* автору игры! 
> 
> 
> 
> *Автор игры Лариса - LAKATA!!!    (23. 07. 2015 г.)
> 
> ***[/U]*
> 
> 
> ...


Музочка, спасибо!!!

----------


## МУЗОК

Новый год с родителями. 

*Сюрпризный момент "Волшебный сугроб":* 

 :Smile3:  
 :Smile3: 

https://youtu.be/5uxZjwZAOxE





> Я "утащила",
> СПАСИБО, Музочка за дождик.





> Музочка! И я "утащила". Спасибо!





> Заглянула в домик и никак не выходится обратно!!!! Сколько сокровищ, затей, творчества!!!! Спасибо за щедрость, за неиссякаемые подарки для нас!!!





> Спасибо наша музочка Вы супер!!!





> Музочка, спасибо за дождик!!!! СУУУУУУУПЕР!!!





> Спасибо большое за шум дождя !





> Спасибо за видео - окунулась в атмосферу праздника! Новый год не за горами - у нас уже снег лежит, дети на санках катаются, пора искать материал для зимушки. А Музочка уже для нас приготовила свои малышковые наработки!





> Музочка, спасибо!!!


_Девочки, рада, что вам пригодится выставленный материал. Спасибо за отзывы. Благо-Дарю!_

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), mochalova19 (01.01.2016), Гульниза (15.11.2016), Дзюбкина (11.11.2016), нутя (16.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

По просьбе выставляю озвучку, которую по моей просьбе делала* Ирочка* - *Парина*. 

*Говорящая Тучка:* 
 :Smile3:  
 :Smile3: 

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/NDvy/VQTZ2PFJi 


*Видео здесь:* 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4789085

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), mochalova19 (01.01.2016), Tatleo (01.12.2020), Дзюбкина (11.11.2016), Ляля58 (16.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Попросили удлинить песенку. Соединила две из двух мультфильмов. 

*Паровозик:* 
 :Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  


https://yadi.sk/d/M-fRnTVgjuoGa

----------

Anna57 (15.10.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), lyalya67 (13.10.2016), mochalova19 (01.01.2016), Дзюбкина (11.11.2016), Лёка61 (14.10.2016), нутя (16.10.2016), Т.К-Пчелка (29.10.2016), Эльвира 37 (19.10.2016)

----------


## Валиулина Ирина

Музочка, идея с сугробом очень оригинальна, спасибо. А сугроб чем высвечивается?

----------


## Елена Эрнст

> Музочка, идея с сугробом очень оригинальна, спасибо. А сугроб чем высвечивается?


Мне кажется, что это елочные гирлянды. 

Музок, спасибо Вам большое за видео!!!

Музочка! Сколько богатства! Зашла и .............. уйти никак не могу! Сколько всего! Красивого! И УМНОГО!!!!!!! СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ!!!!!!!!

----------


## olga kh

> Шум дождя, переходящий в музыку:


Спасибо, Музочка!!! Очень красиво!!! очень актуально))) "Ловлю" все осенние шумы, шорохи, птичье прощальное пение - пригодится для праздников. У тебя нет, случайно, такой склейки, чтобы можно было "послушать" осенний лес? Вот такие словечки у меня по сценарию: В лесу такая тишина, как будто лес пустой...
                                                                                                       Чтоб тишина была слышна - тихонечко постой.
                                                                                                       А лучше сядем, посидим...Послушаем, все разглядим...
И вот бы мы сели и послушали звуки леса: шум ветра, курлыканье журавлей... И, может, эту бы музыку тоже подставить, как у тебя с дождем? Ой, прямо, заказ получился, Музочка...Но - вдруг у тебя уже готовое что-то есть?

Вот, Музочка, из этого можно сделать? Там музыка есть "Осень". Может быть, на нее наложить звуки? Пьеса небольшая, но мне бы как раз достаточно было. Правда, там ветер уже с музыкой, а одного шума ветра у меня нет, к сожалению... Про свои фонограммы я поняла - можно, позднее, Муза? Разберусь с праздниками, и тогда - хорошо?

https://yadi.sk/d/6jms_6l8jz8LH

Музочка, СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ за оперативность и - за ВСЕ!!! Все так, как надо! И музыка пусть остается твоя - все в тему. Спасибо огромное!!!! :Tender: 

Вот и Катюша рядышком оказалась) Я, пользуясь случаем, благодарю вас обеих за осеннюю фонограмму! Музочка, за ВСЕ-ВСЕ-ВСЕ, чего у тебя ВЕЛИКОЕ МНОЖЕСТВО - ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), larisakoly (26.09.2016), Иннокентьевна (20.01.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (29.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> Музочка, идея с сугробом очень оригинальна, спасибо. А сугроб чем высвечивается?





> Музок, спасибо Вам большое за видео!!!


Спасибо, девочки, за отзыв! Это хорошего качества светодиодная гирлянда, если есть светодиодный дюралайт, ещё лучше будет. Главное, чтобы не не нагревался шнур.





> У тебя нет, случайно, такой склейки, чтобы можно было "послушать" осенний лес?


Олюшка, для тебя ВСЁ сделаю. Посмотрю в интернете, но если у тебя есть отдельные файлы, которые надо склеить, давай в личку. У меня нет ничего на компе, совсем пустой. Так уж получилось. Девочки помогают восстановить то, что накопила с 2009 года. Твой материал тоже утерян. Не отказалась бы от архивов с твоими фонограммами. Когда должна быть у тебя склейка?




> https://yadi.sk/d/6jms_6l8jz8LH


Я тоже кучу скачала, сейчас гляну.

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3: 


*Слушаем природу. Осень в лесу:* 

https://yadi.sk/d/_85hNOWpjzFZW

_Оля, если хочешь, чтобы звучала музыка та, что ты прислала, пиши, сделаю_.

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), mochalova19 (01.01.2016), Бароблюшок (18.03.2017), буссоница (02.09.2016), Дзюбкина (11.11.2016), Ладога (08.10.2016), Левадана (01.09.2016), Лорис (31.08.2016), нутя (16.10.2016), Т.К-Пчелка (29.10.2016), Ярик (28.08.2016)

----------


## marih

> Слушаем природу. Осень в лесу:


*Музочка, спасибо! Чудесно получилось! *

----------

МУЗОК (12.12.2015)

----------


## МУЗОК

_Подогнала файл по темпу, сделала полноценные проигрыши между куплетами и прилизала на свой вкус концовку. Думаю, получился удобный вариант для пения._

 :Smile3:  
 :Smile3: 

*Песня "Осень в гости к нам пришла":*
_муз. Михайленко_
https://yadi.sk/d/tqz6hN0Lk2txo 





> Очень красиво!





> Классно!


_Олюшки, Феи! Спасибо! Рада, что вам понравилось! Благо-Дарю!_





> Музочка, СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ за оперативность и - за ВСЕ!!! Все так, как надо!





> "Утащила" твою ОСЕНЬ. Спасибо


_Ну, вот! Значит, не напрасно сделала! Спасибо за отзыв! Благо-Дарю_!





> просьба Оли подтолкнула меня на создание вот таких звуковых файлов.


_Как многое нам стало по плечу! Браво нашему содружеству талантливых людей! Спасибо, ИН-КУ, за добрый дом, собравший у себя созвездие любящих свою работу, музыкантов._

----------

Irina Sirin (30.08.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), mochalova19 (01.01.2016), буссоница (02.09.2016), Дзюбкина (11.11.2016), Дюймовочка (21.09.2016), Иннокентьевна (20.01.2017), Ладога (08.10.2016), Т.К-Пчелка (29.10.2016)

----------


## ТАТЬ-ЯНА

> Песня "Осень в гости к нам пришла":муз. Михайленко


Эх, жаль, что уже осень провели, а ведь именно её и пели. Спасибо, Музочка! Сейчас петь действительно удобно!

----------

МУЗОК (12.12.2015)

----------


## Гульниза

> _Подогнала файл по темпу, сделала полноценные проигрыши между куплетами и прилизала на свой вкус концовку. Думаю, получился удобный вариант для пения._
> 
>  
> 
> 
> *Песня "Осень в гости к нам пришла":*
> _муз. Михайленко_
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


Какая же вы мастерица, Муза! Очень профессионально, возьмем на следующий год в таком исполнении. Большое спасибо!

----------

МУЗОК (12.12.2015)

----------


## Иделя

> _Слушаем природу. Осень в лесу_
> 
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


Муза!мне понравилось музыка, как раз искала,и в форуме Мр3 (таня123 ) сделала клип https://yadi.sk/i/XNaqZYJNk4pBp .спасибо вам за музыку!

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), МУЗОК (12.12.2015), Юлия 19 (11.09.2020)

----------


## Тариэлька

> Слушаем природу. Осень в лесу:


Ой,какая прелесть!Спасибо,Музочка!Как раз такое надо было к утреннику одному,но уже-увы,сделала только на звуках природы.Теперь до следующего года)

----------

МУЗОК (12.12.2015)

----------


## Lena-marsel2010

> Подогнала файл по темпу, сделала полноценные проигрыши между куплетами и прилизала на свой вкус концовку. Думаю, получился удобный вариант для пения.
> Песня "Осень в гости к нам пришла"



Музочка, СПАСИБО  ОГРОМНОЕ !!!

----------

МУЗОК (12.12.2015)

----------


## МУЗОК

Лейтмотив Лесовичка из сценария "Приключения в осеннем лесу". А до этого, я брала эту музыку для Кощея. 

 :Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

*Музыка для Лесовичка:* 

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/MsQz/NLcSQsnUk 

Сценарий с Лесовичком здесь: 
 http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5066174


А это сценарий с Кощеем: 
 http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post3867371




***  






> Спасибо, понравилось!!! Детки тоже оценили!





> Эх, жаль, что уже осень провели, а ведь именно её и пели. Спасибо, Музочка! Сейчас петь действительно удобно!





> Какая же вы мастерица, Муза! Очень профессионально, возьмем на следующий год в таком исполнении. Большое спасибо!





> Муза!мне понравилось музыка, как раз искала





> Ой,какая прелесть!Спасибо,Музочка!Как раз такое надо было к утреннику одному,но уже-увы,сделала только на звуках природы.Теперь до следующего года)





> ПАСИБО, Муза. Просто замечательно.





> Подогнала файл по темпу, сделала полноценные проигрыши между куплетами и прилизала на свой вкус концовку. Думаю, получился удобный вариант для пения.
> Песня "Осень в гости к нам пришла"
> 
> Музочка, СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ !


Девочки, спасибо за отзывы! Рада, что вам понравилось. Благо-Дарю! 








> в форуме Мр3 (таня123 ) сделала клип https://yadi.sk/i/XNaqZYJNk4pBp .спасибо вам за музыку!


Вот что значит творчество, зажгло многих.

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), MarinaMi (18.12.2015), olga kh (18.12.2015), буссоница (02.09.2016), Людмилая (18.12.2015), Стеша (27.09.2016)

----------


## нутя

Музочка, Ваша "Темка"-это просто сокровишница материалов для работы! Какие у Вас детки пластичные, отзывчивые! А воспитатели-просто талантливые, эмоциональные! Кажется, что музыка в Вашем саду ни на минутку не останавливается, льются звуки, как ручейки..... СПАСИБО, Вам за щедрость!

----------

МУЗОК (12.12.2015)

----------


## Lenylya

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


Музочка, какая красота  :Tender: . Спасибо огромное, унесла в копилочку.


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


Мои детки, тоже пели эту песенку, под мой аккомпанемент. А для пения в группе очень удобно, утащила. [img]http://*********su/6321709m.gif[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (12.12.2015)

----------


## m-diana-2007

> Сделала нарезку и склейку замечательной игры, оказавшейся в моей копилке и скачанной 23. 10. 2013г.: "игра Игрушки".


спасибо за материал нужный

----------

МУЗОК (12.12.2015)

----------


## Урдомчанка

> По просьбе сделала склеечку, может, ещё кто возьмёт себе в копилку. 
> 
>  Шум дождя, переходящий в музыку:


Музочка, спасибо огромное за дождик!!! ЗдОрово получилось!!! :Ok:

----------

МУЗОК (12.12.2015)

----------


## lenik

*Музочка, огромное спасибо за такой чудесный дождик, очень красиво, обязательно использую на совместном празднике с родителями!!*! :Yes4:

----------

МУЗОК (12.12.2015)

----------


## МУЗОК

_Хочу сказать большущее спасибо Катеньке - Katrina Kim - за запись фонограммы "Ходит осень по дорожкам", Катенька, Благо-Дарю!_ 
 :Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  
Выставляю оригинал в этом сообщении, а склейку музыки для утренника и слова выставила здесь, в двух папках: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5106003

*Ходит осень по дорожкам: 
запись фонограммы Екатерины Ким*
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ND4t/WUAxP73JU 
***




> Музочка! Спасибо большое за осенний материал!





> МУЗОЧКА! БЛАГОДАРЮ ТЕБЯ! Спасибо за помощь и твой труд!!!))) с наступающим





> спасибо огромное за очередной шедевр!





> Музочка! Как благодарить Вас за творчество, неистощимую фантазию и щедрость?! Спасибо, что Вы есть!


*Спасибо, девочки! Ну, оооооооооооочень приятно!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Благо-Дарю!*

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), marine86mm (20.12.2016), Muzira (12.11.2016), NikTanechka (31.10.2018), varvara7371 (11.12.2015), Иннокентьевна (20.01.2017), Свет-Ля-чок (14.08.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

***
 :Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

***

*Выставляю архив с музыкой к сценарию:* 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4957856


*Добрый и весёлый праздник Новый год:* 
архив с музыкой
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ATAc/SDhkzfesG


_Огромное спасибо Ларочке Некрасовой, Ариночке Чугайкиной, Людочкам, Марине, Юлечкам и всем, чей материал использован в подборке! Благо-Дарю!_

----------

Anna57 (09.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), katerina33 (03.12.2016), laks_arina (11.12.2016), linker_59 (17.07.2019), margo57 (20.12.2015), marine86mm (20.12.2016), mochalova19 (01.01.2016), zaruzi (05.11.2016), Алусик (12.11.2017), Дзюбкина (11.11.2016), Добронрава (04.07.2019), елена1234 (20.12.2016), Иннокентьевна (20.01.2017), Лариса Антонова (21.12.2015), Т.К-Пчелка (29.10.2016)

----------


## гномик

> Добрый и весёлый праздник Новый год:


Музочка, ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!

----------

МУЗОК (12.12.2015)

----------


## kasatkinaog

Муза, огромное спасибо за сценарии! Настолько ВСЕ в них продуманно до мелочей! Спасибо! Спасибо! Спасибо!

----------

МУЗОК (12.12.2015)

----------


## на.та.ли.

> *Новый год с родителями. 
> 
> Пляска, игра, игра-аттракцион+пляска со снежками. Новый год. 4 ч. : * 
> Рада, что заинтересовали нарезки и идеи. *Спасибо*. *Благо-Дарю*!


 Муза - супер!!!Ай, да умница. Как легко и доступно для малышей,очень, очень понравился *"Танец со снежками"* Можно плюсик по просить? Пожалуйста!!! :Ok:

----------

МУЗОК (12.12.2015)

----------


## МУЗОК

> очень, очень понравился "Танец со снежками" Можно плюсик по просить? Пожалуйста!


Уже поделилась  :Derisive: 

*Здесь*: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5107620 






> Музочка, ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!





> Спасибо за твой труд, Муза! И за то, что делишься с нами.





> Муза, огромное спасибо за сценарии! Настолько ВСЕ в них продуманно до мелочей! Спасибо! Спасибо! Спасибо!


*nataliua.sm*, 



> Музочка! Сколько богатства! Зашла и .............. уйти никак не могу! Сколько всего! Красивого! И УМНОГО!!!!!!! СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ!





> Муза - супер!!!Ай, да умница. Как легко и доступно для малышей,


_Спасибо, дорогие коллеги, за отзывы! Благо-Дарю!_

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), mochalova19 (01.01.2016)

----------


## Марина Сухарева

Музочка! 
Огромное спасибо за замечательные материалы!!!!

----------

МУЗОК (12.12.2015)

----------


## Katrina Kim

Музочка, спасибо огромное за новогодние сценарии и песенки! Что бы я без тебя делала! :Vishenka 33: 


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

МУЗОК (12.12.2015)

----------


## galy-a

Муза, спасибо Вам большое, за ваш труд!  :Thank You2:  :Thank You2:  :Thank You2:

----------

МУЗОК (12.12.2015)

----------


## МУЗОК

***
 :Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  
***

_Фонограмма любимой мной песни Снегурочки, 6 лет назад выставлялась форумчанами. Вспомнила, что по скайпу делилась с подругой, теперь, после потери диска, фонограмма таким образом вновь  ко мне вновь вернулась.  На проигрыш Снегурочка поёт: "Ля-ля-ля, ля-ля-ля, ля-я-ля-ля-ля-я", повторяя мелодию шестнадцатыми и восьмыми. И слова немного отличались в 1 куплете, а 2 куплет в моей версии был вариацией первого. В архиве выставляю две фонограммы, одну я замедлила совсем немного._ 

*Я Снегурка, внучка Деда:* 
Фонограмма
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9XzB/hEHsC5DmH
***






> Музочка! 
> Огромное спасибо за замечательные материалы!





> Музочка, спасибо огромное за новогодние сценарии и песенки! Что бы я без тебя делала!





> Вот и Катюша рядышком оказалась) Я, пользуясь случаем, благодарю вас обеих за осеннюю фонограмму! Музочка, за ВСЕ-ВСЕ-ВСЕ, чего у тебя ВЕЛИКОЕ МНОЖЕСТВО - ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!





> Муза, спасибо Вам большое, за ваш труд!


_Спасибо за отзывы! Самое главное, что вы обратили внимание на выставленный материал, а значит, вдохнёте в него новую жизнь, появятся вариации, и теперь обязательно появится новое ТВОРЕНИЕ. Благо-Дарю!_

----------

Elen2 (19.11.2016), elenaSneg (18.11.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), larisakoly (19.11.2016), luisa (28.11.2016), MARINA MILANICH (10.01.2017), marine86mm (20.12.2016), mochalova19 (01.01.2016), NikTanechka (31.10.2018), Skania (04.11.2016), vils77 (17.11.2016), говорушка (19.11.2016), Дзюбкина (11.11.2016), Добронрава (04.07.2019), Долира (26.12.2015), Иннокентьевна (20.01.2017), Лариса Антонова (04.11.2016), лариса61 (10.11.2016), о-ля-ля (05.11.2016), Римма1961 (19.11.2016), Сентябринка (04.11.2016)

----------


## SVETLANA M.

> Для ясельно-малышковой группы в частном саду


Музочка, спасибо за сценарий для малышек!!! Очень много интересного!!!
[img]http://*********su/6493119m.gif[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (12.12.2015)

----------


## tatjan60

Спасибо за Ваши сценарии и музыкальный материал!!!

----------

МУЗОК (12.12.2015)

----------


## Полли Ролли

Спасибо, очень хорошая песенка Снегурочки!






> Добрый и весёлый праздник Новый год:
> архив с музыкой


Замечаетельный сценарий и  шикарная подборка музыки! Большущее спасибо:)))

----------

МУЗОК (12.12.2015)

----------


## МУРЁНКА

*МУЗОК*, Музочка! Огромное спасибо за песню. Долго не открывала ноутбук и вот подарочек!    

     С уважением Вера.

----------

МУЗОК (12.12.2015)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3: 

*Игровой сюрпризный хоровод с Дедом Морозом. Хоровод для Деда Мороза разучивается заранее, но дети не знают, что Дед Мороз будет петь. 
Очень люблю этот хоровод, детки тоже с удовольствием поют и танцуют, а от сюрприза в полнейшем восторге! Если Дед Мороз артист, прошу его прямо перед утренником принять участие в хороводе и спеть на повтор слова. Пару раз споём с ним, и номер с участием артиста готов.* 


*Бум-бум-бум, стучат часы:* 

https://yadi.sk/i/IJThsF3ike8UU

***




> Музочка, спасибо за сценарий для малышек!!! Очень много интересного!






> Спасибо за Ваши сценарии и музыкальный материал!





> Спасибо, очень хорошая песенка Снегурочки!





> Добрый и весёлый праздник Новый год:


_Спасибо за добрые слова! Благо-Дарю!_

----------

Borkova Pavlovo (14.11.2016), galy-a (09.11.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Ketvik (10.11.2016), luisa (28.11.2016), MARINA MILANICH (01.12.2016), mochalova19 (01.01.2016), SNAR (14.12.2015), tvelen (12.12.2016), varvara7371 (11.12.2015), Алусик (12.11.2017), герана (02.12.2016), Гульниза (15.11.2016), Дания (11.11.2016), Дзюбкина (11.11.2016), Елена М (18.12.2015), Иннокентьевна (20.01.2017), катя 98 (19.12.2015), лариса61 (10.11.2016), Любовь Анатольевна (18.05.2016), о-ля-ля (11.11.2016), Сентябринка (04.11.2016), Татьяна Вильевна (13.11.2016), Ярик (14.11.2016)

----------


## Ольга Ромова

Здравствуйте, Музочка, спасибо огромное за помощь и интересные идеи, фантазию, которой вы делитесь с нами.

----------

МУЗОК (12.12.2015)

----------


## kalerina

Спасибо, Музочка, за щедрость и кладезь идей! :Ok:

----------

МУЗОК (12.12.2015)

----------


## natnice

Сколько всего неизведанного на форуме! Заглянула, а тут целая кладовая! Да, для самых любимых- моих малявочек. В этом году такой подбор замечательный. Просто прелесть.

Музочка, спасибо за  Новый год! Творческих идей и воплощения!

----------

МУЗОК (12.12.2015)

----------


## Алена43

> Добрый и весёлый праздник Новый год:


*Музочка! Спешу сказать "огромное СПАСИБО"! Пусть твоя жизнь будет такой же сладкой, как содержимое этой корзины!!!*
[img]http://*********su/6588339m.jpg[/img]




> Шум дождя, переходящий в музыку:


Красота!!! Не устану говорить "спасибочки" за твое мастерство!!!

----------

МУЗОК (12.12.2015)

----------


## Людмилая

Музочка, дорогая, сколько интересных идей для работы с малышами в твоих кладовочках!!! С какой любовью ты к ним относишься - просто восхищенье! И какими добрыми, восхищенными глазками они смотрят на тебя и радуясь поют, пляшут, играют!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Спасибо большое за все твои придумочки!!!!!!!!!!!!

И по просьбе Музочки сделала *минусовочку к хороводу "Бум-бум-бум, стучат часы"* ("Новогодние игрушки")

темп 80  https://yadi.sk/d/semCVhBFkhRCq
темп 85   https://yadi.sk/d/j8CUbSy_khRFj

нотки вот здесь    http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5112002

----------

Anfisa23 (20.12.2015), galy-a (18.12.2015), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Ketvik (10.11.2016), luisa (28.11.2016), marih (19.12.2015), MARINA MILANICH (01.12.2016), mochalova19 (01.01.2016), moderm (07.11.2016), myzic (15.11.2016), SNAR (14.12.2015), tvelen (12.12.2016), Vestochka (05.04.2016), ВИОЛA (11.11.2016), герана (02.12.2016), говорушка (18.11.2016), Дзюбкина (11.11.2016), МУЗОК (12.12.2015), о-ля-ля (11.11.2016), татуся (08.08.2016), Татьяна Вильевна (13.11.2016)

----------


## Олюр

> Бум-бум-бум, стучат часы


*Музочка, спасибо! Выдумщица неиссякаемая!*  :Ok:

----------

МУЗОК (12.12.2015)

----------


## mash-elena

Муза, спасибо за чудесные песни, танцы, сценарии) Это очень помогает в работе!

----------

МУЗОК (12.12.2015)

----------


## Рыбка

Музочка, и я твои песенки хочу увидеть :Blush2:

----------

МУЗОК (12.12.2015)

----------


## Tania-112a

МУЗОЧКА, спасибо за новогодний материал))))))))


игра со снегурочкой просто прелесть

[img]http://*********net/7498441m.jpg[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (12.12.2015)

----------


## SiOlAn

> **** 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> *** 
> 
> Для ясельно-малышковой группы в частном саду*




Музочка, милая, огромное Вам спасибо за Сценарии для малышек! Беру в свою копилочку!  :Thank You2:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------

МУЗОК (12.12.2015)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*Музочка, каким ценным материалом ты всегда делишься. Для малепусичек столько изюминок, столько сладенького. Спасибо огромное!!!!!!!*

----------

МУЗОК (12.12.2015)

----------


## myzic

Музочка, спасибо за сценарий для малышек!!! Очень много интересного!!!

----------

МУЗОК (12.12.2015)

----------


## senchyaok

Удивительный материал. Спасибо Вам: все поем и танцуем. И все Ваше!.

----------

МУЗОК (12.12.2015)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

*****

_Авторская новогодняя игра на празднике. Проводится без подготовки. Сочинила для своих восьми малипусек, возраст 1г. 9 мес. -  4г. 7 мес. Но описание полное, учитывающее количество 30 детей подготовительного возраста. То есть, можно играть и в 1 младшей, и в подготовительной группах._

*Игра со Снегурочкой:*


 https://yadi.sk/d/QKpQoOixmKY2N 


*****

*Видео к игре* 
[img]http://*********ru/12063821.gif[/img]
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5280166


*****





> сделала минусовочку к хороводу "Бум-бум-бум, стучат часы" ("Новогодние игрушки")


*Людочка, огромное спасибо! Танцуем с большущим удовольствием! Благо-Дарю!*

*****





> Здравствуйте, Музочка, спасибо огромное за помощь и интересные идеи, фантазию, которой вы делитесь с нами.





> Спасибо, Музочка, за щедрость и кладезь идей!





> Сколько всего неизведанного на форуме! Заглянула, а тут целая кладовая! Да, для самых любимых- моих малявочек. В этом году такой подбор замечательный. Просто прелесть.
> 
> Музочка, спасибо за Новый год! Творческих идей и воплощения!





> Музочка! Спешу сказать "огромное СПАСИБО"! Пусть твоя жизнь будет такой же сладкой, как содержимое этой корзины!!!





> Музочка, дорогая, сколько интересных идей для работы с малышами в твоих кладовочках!!! С какой любовью ты к ним относишься - просто восхищенье! И какими добрыми, восхищенными глазками они смотрят на тебя и радуясь поют, пляшут, играют!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Спасибо большое за все твои придумочки!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> И по просьбе Музочки сделала минусовочку к хороводу "Бум-бум-бум, стучат часы" ("Новогодние игрушки")





> Музочка, спасибо! Выдумщица неиссякаемая!





> Муза, спасибо за чудесные песни, танцы, сценарии) Это очень помогает в работе!





> МУЗОЧКА, спасибо за новогодний материал)





> Музочка, милая, огромное Вам спасибо за Сценарии для малышек! Беру в свою копилочку!





> Музочка, каким ценным материалом ты всегда делишься. Для малепусичек столько изюминок, столько сладенького. Спасибо огромное!





> Музочка, спасибо за сценарий для малышек!!! Очень много интересного!!!





> Удивительный материал. Спасибо Вам: все поем и танцуем. И все Ваше!


_Дорогие девочки, спасибо вам за искренние отзывы. Думаю, что и новая игра всем понравится. Благо-Дарю!_

----------

--Ксения-- (26.12.2015), Anisoara (22.12.2015), Anna57 (09.01.2016), Elen2 (19.12.2015), galy-a (19.12.2015), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), ivano (19.12.2015), kasatkinaog (27.12.2015), laks_arina (19.12.2015), Lempi (19.12.2015), luisa (15.10.2016), margo57 (20.12.2015), MARINA MILANICH (10.01.2017), mochalova19 (01.01.2016), moderm (07.11.2016), strelka_64 (19.12.2015), Tania-112a (20.12.2015), Tatiana-Lev12 (18.12.2015), TIMOHA69 (19.12.2015), ttanya (26.12.2015), vils77 (18.12.2015), Алусик (12.11.2017), буссоница (18.12.2015), ВИОЛА ОЗ (19.12.2015), герана (30.12.2015), гномик (19.12.2015), Дания (18.12.2015), Дзюбкина (11.11.2016), Добронрава (04.07.2019), Долира (26.12.2015), Езовских (05.11.2016), Елабужанка (10.10.2016), Елена М (18.12.2015), Иннокентьевна (20.01.2017), ИяНаталия (22.12.2015), катя 98 (19.12.2015), кэт радистка (20.12.2015), Ладога (18.12.2015), Левадана (19.12.2015), Лопаток (19.12.2016), Любовь Анатольевна (18.05.2016), Людмилая (20.12.2015), Маинька (19.12.2015), Маргошик68 (19.12.2015), на.та.ли. (19.12.2015), о-ля-ля (05.11.2016), ольга коробова (25.12.2015), Ольга Сара (18.12.2015), Раисса (20.12.2015), Рыбка (19.12.2015), Сентябринка (19.12.2015), Т.К-Пчелка (29.10.2016), Татиана 65 (19.12.2015), Фасолька07 (19.07.2019), Шевячок (20.12.2015), эллона (10.05.2016)

----------


## vils77

> Игра со Снегурочкой:


Музочка, чудесная игра,  как раз для малышей.


Музочка, хочу еще попросить новогоднюю игру для взрослых, может "новогодние хочухи" называлась, если у тебя сохранилась, буду благодарна :Yes4:

----------

МУЗОК (23.12.2015)

----------


## Ладога

*Музочка! Спасибо за новую игру!*

----------

МУЗОК (23.12.2015)

----------


## MLV

Музочка, ты наша палочка выручалочка! Спасибо тебе огромное!

----------

МУЗОК (23.12.2015)

----------


## гномик

> Игра со Снегурочкой:


Музочка, огромное спасибо за  интересные идеи, фантазию и щедрость !!!Игра просто чудо!!!  :Ok:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:

----------

МУЗОК (23.12.2015)

----------


## elen82

Музочка, спасибо!

----------

МУЗОК (23.12.2015)

----------


## Татиана 65

> Игра со Снегурочкой:


Муза, спасибо за универсальную игру для любого возраста!  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:

----------

МУЗОК (23.12.2015)

----------


## vishulaev

Музочка, спасибо!

----------

МУЗОК (23.12.2015)

----------


## Grosmat

Музочка, огромное спасибо за игру со Снегурочкой! Предложу завтра своим воспитателям, думаю, что им тоже понравится!!!!




> Музыка перед новогодним праздником:


Спасибо, Музочка! Очень пригодится!

----------

МУЗОК (23.12.2015)

----------


## lipa29

Муза, спасибо!!!!!!!

----------

МУЗОК (23.12.2015)

----------


## olga kh

> Игра со Снегурочкой:


Музочке - СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ!!! Как здОрово, что "рождаются" такие вот игры, в которые можно играть без подготовки - детям - СЮРПРИЗ! Им можно радоваться без оглядки, но и показать себя "во всей красе", импровизируя под музыку. И получается все ВОЛШЕБНО-НОВОГОДИШНО)))))

----------

МУЗОК (23.12.2015)

----------


## ЕРМАКОВА СВЕТЛАНА

Муза, все в в восторге от ваших работ, но вот мне пока не доступны синие ссылки, как можно мне получит ваши изюминки?




> Муза, все в в восторге от ваших работ, но вот мне пока не доступны синие ссылки, как можно мне получит ваши изюминки?


Ура!Снегурочку скачала! СПАСИБО! :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## margo57

Музочка, спасибо за Вашу фантазию и щедрость! Жаль, что я поздно зашла в Ваш домик. Но, зато утащила к себе много новенького для малышей на следующий год.

----------

МУЗОК (23.12.2015)

----------


## кэт радистка

> Авторская новогодняя игра на празднике


Музочка! Большое спасибо за игру.

----------

МУЗОК (23.12.2015)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

*

_Часто нам некогда между утренниками даже подойти к ноутбуку или магнитофону, а музыкальный трек закончился и родители сидят в тишине. На этот случай, я соединила несколько треков в один и сделала их звучание приблизительно равномерным. Трек получился на 16 мин. 14 сек. Всегда можно будет постепенно приглушить музыку, а затем выключить._ 

*Музыка перед новогодним праздником:* 

https://yadi.sk/d/-ko7MKybmRwwE 

*





> Музочка, чудесная игра, как раз для малышей.





> Музочка! Спасибо за новую игру!





> Музочка, ты наша палочка выручалочка! Спасибо тебе огромное!





> Музочка, огромное спасибо за интересные идеи, фантазию и щедрость !!!Игра просто чудо!!!





> Музочка, спасибо!





> Музочка, с праздником!!!!!


*ВИОЛА ОЗ*, 



> Муза, спасибо за универсальную игру для любого возраста!





> Музочка, спасибо!





> Музочка, огромное спасибо за игру со Снегурочкой! Предложу завтра своим воспитателям, думаю, что им тоже понравится!!!!





> Муза, спасибо!!!!!!!





> Музочке - СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ!!! Как здОрово, что "рождаются" такие вот игры, в которые можно играть без подготовки - детям - СЮРПРИЗ! Им можно радоваться без оглядки, но и показать себя "во всей красе", импровизируя под музыку. И получается все ВОЛШЕБНО-НОВОГОДИШНО)))))





> игра со снегурочкой просто прелесть





> Ура!Снегурочку скачала! СПАСИБО!





> Музочка, спасибо за Вашу фантазию и щедрость! Жаль, что я поздно зашла в Ваш домик. Но, зато утащила к себе много новенького для малышей на следующий год.





> Музочка! Большое спасибо за игру.


_Успели взять на праздник? Огромное спасибо за отзывы!  Благо-Дарю!_

----------

--Ксения-- (26.12.2015), Alena Stenkovay (23.12.2015), Anfisa23 (23.12.2015), EVGESKA (23.12.2015), galy-a (23.12.2015), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Lenylya (23.12.2015), marih (23.12.2015), MARINA MILANICH (01.12.2016), milana1717 (04.06.2016), mishel61 (23.12.2015), svetlana41166 (11.11.2021), tanuha (06.01.2016), VITA786 (24.12.2015), буссоница (23.12.2015), Валентина М (16.12.2016), герана (30.12.2015), гномик (23.12.2015), говорушка (24.12.2015), Дания (23.12.2015), Дзюбкина (11.11.2016), Елена М (23.12.2015), Иннокентьевна (20.01.2017), Ирина-Ирен (09.10.2016), ИяНаталия (23.12.2015), Ладога (23.12.2015), лариса61 (27.12.2015), Лорис (24.12.2015), Любовь Анатольевна (18.05.2016), Людмилая (23.12.2015), Люсева (23.12.2015), Маргошик68 (23.12.2015), Марина Сухарева (26.12.2015), Наталья0405 (27.11.2021), нутя (25.09.2016), ольга коробова (25.12.2015), опал1 (23.12.2015), Ремзия (12.04.2016), Т.К-Пчелка (29.10.2016), Удомля (23.12.2015), эллона (10.05.2016)

----------


## Ладога

> Часто нам некогда между утренниками даже подойти к ноутбуку или магнитофону, а музыкальный трек закончился и родители сидят в тишине. На этот случай, я соединила несколько треков в один и сделала их звучание приблизительно равномерным. Трек получился на 16 мин. 14 сек. Всегда можно будет постепенно приглушить музыку, а затем выключить. 
> 
> Музыка перед новогодним праздником:


*Музочка! Вот спасибо! Очень нужно!*

----------

МУЗОК (23.12.2015)

----------


## Дания

> Музыка перед новогодним праздником:


У Музочки, как в аптеке, есть всё! Спасибо, дорогая!!!!! :flower:

----------

МУЗОК (23.12.2015)

----------


## Alena Stenkovay

МУЗА! Спасибо большое!

----------

МУЗОК (23.12.2015)

----------


## Skania

> Музыка перед новогодним праздником


Музочка, брависсимо!!! Спасибо!

----------

МУЗОК (23.12.2015)

----------


## Katrina Kim

Музочка, спасибо! Отличная подборочка! :Yes4:

----------

МУЗОК (23.12.2015)

----------


## гномик

> Музыка перед новогодним праздником:


Музочка, спасибо ооооогромное, чудесная подборка!!!!!  :Ok:  :Yes4:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:

----------

МУЗОК (23.12.2015)

----------


## Lenylya

> Музыка перед новогодним праздником


Музочка, спасибо!!! Очень во время и нужно!!! С наступающим Новым годом!

----------

МУЗОК (23.12.2015)

----------


## Цветик

> И по просьбе Музочки сделала *минусовочку к хороводу "Бум-бум-бум, стучат часы"* ("Новогодние игрушки")[/url]


Спасибо большое!

----------

МУЗОК (23.12.2015)

----------


## Удомля

*МУЗОК*, огромное спасибо!

----------

МУЗОК (23.12.2015)

----------


## EVGESKA

Музочка,спасибо за подборочку

----------

МУЗОК (23.12.2015)

----------


## Тиса

Вот спасибо огромное тебе, Музочка, утренники в пятницу, как вовремя! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------

МУЗОК (23.12.2015)

----------


## mishel61

> Музыка перед новогодним праздником


Муза, - спасибо, что помогаешь всем!
Пусть у тебя будет все хорошо,- здоровья тебе.
Незаметно и накатит Новый год, всего наилучшего тебе в наступающем году.

----------

МУЗОК (24.12.2015)

----------


## ИяНаталия

Спасибо большое!!!! С наступающим Новым годом, здоровья и благополучия Вам и Вашим близким!!!!

----------

МУЗОК (24.12.2015)

----------


## говорушка

Музочка большое спасибо!!

----------

МУЗОК (24.12.2015)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  


*

_Вчера склеила на свой вкус знакомую песню, поменяла куплеты местами, чтобы по смыслу к данному моменту подходило, что-то убрала, что-то добавила. У нас мешок убегал, его ловили, и под начальные возгласы трека "ура", вносили мешок с подарками. Получилось, что вроде за дверью кричали ура. Потом я приглушила звук, пока говорили про подарки, и затем вновь прибавила громкость звучания до конца раздачи подарков. Подойдёт для части других разных сюрпризных моментов. Дети и родители подпевали про мальчиков и девочек._ 

*Музыка на раздачу подарков:* 
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/83s3/GTb9wEcmT 


*





> Музочка! Вот спасибо! Очень нужно!





> У Музочки, как в аптеке, есть всё! Спасибо, дорогая!





> Спасибо, Музочка! Очень пригодится!





> МУЗА! Спасибо большое!





> Музочка, брависсимо!!! Спасибо!





> Музочка, спасибо! Отличная подборочка!





> Музочка, спасибо ооооогромное, чудесная подборка!





> Музочка, спасибо!!! Очень во время и нужно!!! С наступающим Новым годом!





> Спасибо большое!





> МУЗОК, огромное спасибо!





> Музочка,спасибо за подборочку





> Вот спасибо огромное тебе, Музочка, утренники в пятницу, как вовремя!





> Муза, - спасибо, что помогаешь всем!
> Пусть у тебя будет все хорошо,- здоровья тебе.
> Незаметно и накатит Новый год, всего наилучшего тебе в наступающем году.





> Спасибо большое!!!! С наступающим Новым годом, здоровья и благополучия Вам и Вашим близким!





> Музочка большое спасибо!


_Спасибо всем за тёплые отзывы и добрые пожелания! Благо-Дарю!
Всех с наступающим Новым Годом и удачного проведения праздников! Хорошего настроения и эмоционального настроя!_

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), notka75 (19.12.2016), olga kh (11.01.2016), vils77 (25.12.2015), Алусик (12.11.2017), Валентина М (16.12.2016), Иннокентьевна (20.01.2017), Ирина-Ирен (09.10.2016), нутя (25.09.2016), Озма (19.12.2016), Ремзия (12.04.2016), Т.К-Пчелка (29.10.2016), эллона (10.05.2016)

----------


## Лорис

> Музыка перед новогодним праздником:


Пополнила свою папочку с музыкой перед праздником. МУЗА. спасибо.

----------

МУЗОК (24.12.2015)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

_*

В среду вечером суматошно искала среди материала, скачанного в Беседке и Срочной помощи (своего-то ничего не осталось после потери диска ), новую музыку на общее фото с Дедом Морозом, чтобы не повторять в этом году прошлогоднюю. И наткнулась, в буквальном смысле слова, на чудо! Была сражена красотой и лиричностью песни "ТИК-ТАК"! Выражаю восторг и глубокое восхищение автору музыки и слов Ариночке Чугайкиной - laks_arina! Большое спасибо за чудесную фонограмму Людочке Свериновой - Люсева - и Анечке Горской  - благодаря её хрустальному голоску, песню слушаешь, как заворожённый! 

Хочу показать, как реагировали дети, услышав эту песню на празднике. Мало того, что они подпевали и мурлыкали мелодию, так ещё и немного  раскачивались в такт музыки, а одна девочка просто растворилась в звучащей музыке, стояла и танцевала всеми фибрами своей души 

Фото с Дедом Морозом: 

https://youtu.be/oSgNe8uj4Fs 
*_ 





> Пополнила свою папочку с музыкой перед праздником. МУЗА. спасибо.


_Рада, Ларочка, что тебе пригодится в работе. 
_

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), NikTanechka (03.09.2016), olga kh (11.01.2016), Алусик (12.11.2017), буссоница (25.12.2015), Т.К-Пчелка (29.10.2016)

----------


## ольга коробова

Дорогая Муза!!! Спасибо за все-все!!! Как много замечательного материала-просто клад для нашей работы! Спасибо! С наступающим Новым годом!!! Удачи и творческого вдохновения!

----------

МУЗОК (25.12.2015)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

*
_Рискнула впервые в жизни взять настоящего Деда Мороза в яслях, мужчину с сочным красивым баритоном, да ещё и выходящим из сугроба! Этот момент я брала неоднократно, но включала его в сценарий для детей подготовительной и старшей групп. Здесь же у меня присутствовали три манюни от 1г.,9мес., до 2л.,4 мес.  Ещё четверо четырёхлеток и двое трёхлеток. Ну, и две первоклассницы. Надо было сделать так, чтобы всех заинтересовать. Обыгрывала этот момент на последних двух занятиях, накрывалась тканью, выходила уже в шапке Деда Мороза. В первый раз надела ещё и шубу с кушаком. Кстати, и занятий было всего 6, и четверо детей были в качестве гостей, да ещё один ребёнок, очень редко ходящий по болезни, считай, тоже гость. В общем, праздник был "сразу по показу"  Зато все решили, что Дед Мороз самый настоящий  Первоклассница подошла после утренника к своей тёте (хозяйке сада), и сказала: "Тётя Алла, а Дед Мороз был настоящий! ...Добрый!"   Он и правда, по моей просьбе говорил спокойно, не повышая голоса. 
_
*Дед Мороз из сугроба: 
*
https://youtu.be/J0DsxEk7vTc 

*





> Ты права





> Дорогая Муза!!! Спасибо за все-все!!! Как много замечательного материала-просто клад для нашей работы! Спасибо! С наступающим Новым годом!!! Удачи и творческого вдохновения!


_Девочки! Спасибо за тёплые отзывы! Всегда рада видеть гостей в своём уголке! С наступающим Новым годом! Удач вам во всех делах! Благо-Дарю!_




> Музочка, а фонограммой можешь поделиться? Выложи, пожалуйста!!!


_У Арины в Теме, наверняка есть. Я скачала или в Беседке, или в Срочной. Не жалко поделитсья, но не очень тактично будет выложить то, что есть в авторской теме. Но  я позже выставлю сценарий и архив с музыкой, где будет и эта Ариночкина песня._

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Lara (25.12.2015), mochalova19 (01.01.2016), NikTanechka (03.09.2016), olga kh (11.01.2016), ttanya (26.12.2015), Ладога (05.01.2016), мальвина19 (15.05.2016), нутя (25.09.2016)

----------


## vils77

> Дед Мороз из сугроба:


Музочка, у тебя новый музыкальный зал  :Grin:  
Дедушка Мороз, действительно настоящий,  спасибо за сюрпризный моментик :Ok:

----------

МУЗОК (25.12.2015)

----------


## Долира

Музочка! Ну где я раньше-то была?  Как много здесь идей и творчества! И хотя многие ссылки для меня пока недоступны, но и за все то,что сейчас для меня доступно  ОГРОМНОЕ   СПАСИБО!!!

----------

МУЗОК (26.12.2015)

----------


## --Ксения--

Музочка, спасибо за богатющий материал. Мира, здоровья, с наступающими праздниками!

----------

МУЗОК (29.12.2015)

----------


## ttanya

> Игра со Снегурочкой:


Музочка, большое спасибо за чудесную  игру!

----------

МУЗОК (29.12.2015)

----------


## лариса61

Музочка, спасибо большое за помощь!

----------

МУЗОК (29.12.2015)

----------


## olia.kostina

Музочка! Огромное  спасибище за весь материал, которым вы так щедро делитесь с нами! Каждый раз, приходя в ваш гостеприимный домик, получаю подарок. С наступающим Новым годом! Мира, счастья, крепкого здоровья, удачи в нашей творческой работе!

----------

МУЗОК (29.12.2015)

----------


## герана

Огромное Спаси-бо(г) за Ваше творчество и бескорыстность!!! С Но-вым Го-дом!!! Здоровья и удачи!

----------

МУЗОК (31.12.2015)

----------


## mochalova19

Музочка, спасибо за интересные материалы! И с Новым годом!!!
[img]http://*********net/7577864m.gif[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (05.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> Девочки, поделитесь материалом, пожалуйста, на прощание с елочкой и колядки - я такого еще не делала.


_Катя, Колядки остались на полетевшем диске, но кое-что сохранилось здесь. 
_
*Рождество с колядками: 
 http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4966565*

*А это прощание с ёлочкой без подготовки: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post3890910 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post3915480 
*
*И Святки с гаданием (заодно): 
 http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2576683*

----------

genek (09.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Katrina Kim (04.01.2016), mara400 (05.01.2016), moderm (03.01.2017), olga kh (06.01.2016), yu-k-a (07.01.2016), Лилия79 (05.01.2016), нутя (25.09.2016), СИБИРОЧКА (04.12.2016), Тариэлька (04.01.2016), Шевячок (05.01.2016)

----------


## mara400

Музочка, спасибо за Колядки.

----------

МУЗОК (05.01.2016)

----------


## forel

> *Лет 10-12 назад, подогнала под наименьшее количество имеющихся кукол и атрибутов книжный сценарий, сократила-убрала персонажи и текст, сочинила продолжение в интерактивной форме. Можно брать только первую часть с кукольным, а можно продолжить и второй частью, с гаданием и общей игрой в снежки. Текст учить не надо, читаем его с листочков, которые крепим на ширме. Трёх человек для вождения кукол достаточно, а если будет четверо, совсем хорошо. Брала в работу лет шесть в общей сложности, очень легко проводить. Вторую часть можно проводить не скуклами, а живыми скоморохами или любыми персонажами в русских костюмах.
> 
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.****


спасио

----------

МУЗОК (06.01.2016)

----------


## anet_78

Огромное спасибо за Ваше творчество !!!!!!!!!! Поздравляю с Рождеством Христовым!!!!!

----------

МУЗОК (06.01.2016)

----------


## irisa

Сообщение от Katrina Kim  
Девочки, поделитесь материалом, пожалуйста, на прощание с елочкой и колядки - я такого еще не делала.[/quote]

Мы проводили такие колядки  https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2Jcm/vajwgeR5y




> Рождество. Интерактивный кукольный спектакль.


Музочка, спасибо большое. все получилось, ссылка открылась. Действительно, интересный сценарий. Постараюсь сделать что-то подобное.

----------

Anna57 (09.01.2016), galy-a (09.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), mel00elena (12.01.2016), soloveychyk@yandex.ru (28.09.2016), Tatleo (19.04.2020), Любовь Анатольевна (18.05.2016), МУЗОК (08.01.2016), нутя (25.09.2016)

----------


## genek

> Женечка, исправила, должна теперь всё увидеть. Пиши в личку, если не получится скачать, я пришлю материал.


Музочка, огромное СПАСИБО! Вы мне помогли!

----------


## МУЗОК

> мы должны, *каждый день проводить мини развлечения*


_Девочки, отвечала в личку, решила поделиться идеями и с вами._

_Это крупное развлечение:

 http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2549979

 Берёшь любые песни и обыгрываешь их. То есть, о чём поётся, то и показываете. Для вождения кукол и создания зрительных эффектов, хорошо бы, за ширмой было четверо взрослых. Я проводила несколько раз, и так как сама стояла за ширмой и знала, где подсуетиться надо, нас было всего трое, справлялись. Только продумать все моменты, где куклы придётся держать, а где создавать предметами эффект метели и ветра, плывущей по небу звезды или танец звёздочки и луны, и пр.  Если музыка записана одним треком (ты заранее её соединила, склеила), сама можешь стать за ширму к двум другим взрослым. Пока вы за ширмой, с детьми няни или специалисты. А если играют специалисты, то проблемы и не будет, воспитатели с детьми остаются.  Думаю, что все предметы и куклы (любые игрушки: мягкие, резиновые, пластмассовые, кукольные театры), в саду найдутся. Детям нравится. До того, как я перешла на такое крупное мероприятие, брала несколько лет по одной песенке, и не только за ширмой. Это были настольные и конусные кукольные театры, и театр игрушки (любые игрушки из групп). Мини-развлечение может состоять из одной песни, одного хоровода или стихотворения. Главное, сделать начальную произвольную новогоднюю подводку и заключение, тоже произвольное, вот и получится минут на 8-12.
С кукольным театром можно провести Театр песни. Вы водите игрушки, а дети поют под минусовку. Тоже сделать начальную подводку и заключение. 
Можно стихотворение так обыграть.
Может кукольный персонаж слушать стихи, которые дети ему рассказывать будут.
Дети готовы каждый день приходить на такие развлечения, им нравится форма проведения. А уж, если ёлка стоит в зале, для музруков простор: включай после основной части дискотеку минут на 5-6!!!
И маленькая пометка: ежедневные развлечения проводит музыкальный руководитель, но это не значит, что каждый день все группы приходят - сегодня одни, завтра другие. Поэтому, имея в запасе 3 мини развлечения и 1 общее для всех (или нескольких групп), дети получат максимум посещений и удовольствия!_

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), moderm (11.04.2016), olga kh (11.01.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (22.04.2016), Ярик (10.01.2016)

----------


## strelka_64

Музочка, сколько идей! Просто неииссякающий фонтан! 
http://www.prof-medicina.ru/static/w...83b31659f7.gif

----------

МУЗОК (09.01.2016)

----------


## SVETLANA M.

> 8 марта с мамами в яслях. Начало





> Мы для мамы песню запоём





> Пляска парами





> Ласковые слова своему ребёнку





> Пляска с куклами





> Пляска и Танец с платочками





> Игра-сюрприз с мамами





> Танец с цветочками


Музочка, *огромнейшее спасибо* за твои видео!!! Всегда боялась приглашать мам на утренник, а вот теперь обязательно попробую...
[img]http://*********ru/8270306m.jpg[/img]

----------

Liliy Kolobkova1983 (11.01.2016), МУЗОК (09.01.2016)

----------


## Zinaida68

Муза, просмотрела вашу страничку.Тут столько добра!!! Спасибо Вам за то, что делитесь своим творчеством.Хочется снова работать и воплощать идеи! :049:

----------

МУЗОК (09.01.2016)

----------


## Irina V

Огромное спасибо за Ваше творчество!!!

----------

МУЗОК (09.01.2016)

----------


## Ирма 77

> Рождество. Интерактивный кукольный спектакль.


спасибо!

----------

МУЗОК (09.01.2016)

----------


## Anna57

Музочка, спасибо за новенькие идеи!

----------

МУЗОК (09.01.2016)

----------


## Irina55

Спасибо за Ваше творчество, которое, как рог изобилия, никогда не заканчивается, а  становится всё полнее и насыщеннее. Благодарю за новые идеи.

----------

tanuha (23.01.2016), МУЗОК (09.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

*

*Манюни. Праздник мам.* 
_
Самой младшей 1,6 года, самой старшей 3,8 года. Семилетняя девочка-дошкольница - дочка хозяйки сада._

*Дефиле для мам. Одуванчик:* 

https://youtu.be/zgcrCIZ437I

----------

gggggggggggg (30.01.2022), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), olga kh (11.01.2016), Ладога (15.01.2016), мальвина19 (15.05.2016)

----------


## Galina-slutsk

Музочка, спасибо за раздел и помощь...интересные идеи и подсказки....

----------

МУЗОК (10.01.2016)

----------


## Ярик

*МУЗОК*, Здравствуйте, а вы не могли бы обновить ссылку на спектакль,пожалуйста!Спасибо.

Спасибо :Tender:  Всё открылось

----------


## Lysienzhitko

Спасибо Вам большое!!!!

----------

МУЗОК (10.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

*

*Манюни. Праздник мам. 
*
*Дефиле для мам. Колокольчик: 
*
https://youtu.be/LOOdzsCuvSw

----------

alla-mus (16.03.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), jarinka (01.07.2016), larisakoly (11.10.2016), Lenylya (29.01.2016), MakaRock (16.03.2016), moderm (03.01.2017), olga kh (11.01.2016), qwertyui (25.01.2019), Tatleo (19.04.2020), Zlata (15.05.2017), буссоница (10.01.2016), говорушка (15.01.2016), мальвина19 (15.05.2016), Ната25 (09.05.2016), нутя (25.09.2016), Олюр (16.05.2016), Т.К-Пчелка (29.10.2016), эллона (10.05.2016)

----------


## Raisa Vayner

Спасибо, Муза. Очень понравились Ваши игры. А где-нибудь есть слова и музыка. Заранее спасибо.

----------

МУЗОК (10.01.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Надо все время держать "ухо востро", Музочка))))) Ты столько нового выкладываешь материала - можно и пропустить легко))) Зато, когда вдруг попадешь к тебе на странички - диву даешься - как ты все успеваешь? Спасибо большое!!! Очень понравились "манюнишные" идеи))) Пойду еще в оркестровую тему (обнаружила ее вообще случайно - вот как "ориентируюсь")))) Только я там увидеть ничего не смогла - надо написать что-нибудь, да?..

----------

МУЗОК (11.01.2016)

----------


## Инна Корепанова

Поделитесь секретом: откуда столько энергии, фантазии, творчества? :Smile3:  :Smile3:  На любой возраст, на любой вкус! просто потрясающий кладезь!!! Спасибо!

----------

МУЗОК (14.01.2016)

----------


## Irina61

Музочка, наконец-то я заглянула к тебе в темку! 

 :018:  С прошедшими праздниками, творческих успехов!

----------

МУЗОК (15.01.2016)

----------


## Алена345



----------

tanuha (02.02.2016), МУЗОК (18.01.2016)

----------


## Инна Погорелова

Дорогая Музочка! Сегодня  впервые "набрела" на Вашу темку. Сколько здесь нужного и оригинального материала!  Спасибо за Ваш труд и талант.

----------

tanuha (02.02.2016), Елабужанка (07.02.2016), МУЗОК (22.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗЫКАНТИК

> Солнышко, приходи к нам в садик!
> здесь


Ой какая песенка-чудесенка  :Smile3:

----------

mila110153 (15.02.2016), МУЗОК (06.02.2016)

----------


## Валя Муза

> Спасибо форумчанам за фонограмму "Коврик для мамы"! В ролях - родители: 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pwwcWIUUbA


*Спасибо, очень заинтересовал танец! Музочка, пожалуйста, если есть возможность, поделитесь плюсом и минусом к этому танцу! Или, хотя бы, минусом.*

----------

gggggggggggg (30.01.2022), larisakoly (11.10.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (01.07.2016), Zlata (15.05.2017), МУЗОК (10.02.2016)

----------


## Liliy Kolobkova1983

спасибо за ваше творчество,
[img]http://*********ru/8623325m.gif[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (10.02.2016)

----------


## гунька

> Фонограмма "Песня первоклассника":


Музочка, спасибо тебе огромное!

----------

МУЗОК (16.03.2016)

----------


## Ната25

Муза, спасибо за "Песенку Первоклассника". 
Всего вам доброго!
Галина.

----------

МУЗОК (16.03.2016)

----------


## NikTanechka

*Музочка, дорогая, сколько фантазии, сколько труда!!!
Не домик, а кладезь!!! Спасибо!!!
*

----------

МУЗОК (16.03.2016)

----------


## Victorya

*Музочка, не устаю удивляться твоей щедрости и творческой энергии! Когда успеваешь столько добра сделать для форумчан! Спасибо тебе за твой кропотливый труд!*

----------

МУЗОК (16.03.2016)

----------


## Тамара 379

> *Песня первоклассника* 
> м. Н. Май, перевёл с украинского Андрей Узунов, приложили руку к стилистике Елена М и МУЗОК, прилизала-причесала и припев сочинила Иринкааа62, немного видоизменила слова в песне и рефрене я


Музонька, спасибо за слова песенки. Несколько вариантов видела, наверное, этот самый лучший.

----------

МУЗОК (16.03.2016)

----------


## ВИОЛА ОЗ

Музочка, спасибо тебе за твои замечательные наработки, за твоё мастерское творчество! Зашла к тебе в гости и зависла надолго. Ещё приду!!!

----------

galka56 (23.04.2016), МУЗОК (17.03.2016)

----------


## Стеша

Это то ,что надо,но как открыть ссылку?Буду очень признательна.




> *Выпускники:* 
> *1.*
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


не открывается,подскажите,что для этого надо сделать?

----------

МУЗОК (22.03.2016)

----------


## Елена М

> Музонька, спасибо за слова песенки. Несколько вариантов видела, наверное, этот самый лучший.


И мне тоже он очень нравится. Музочка, вот как попыхтели мы тогда с текстом песни "Звоночек", так он и запомнился прочно и основательно. И сейчас, слушая плюсовочку с новыми словами, никак не могу привыкнуть к ним, все тянет меня на наш вариант.

----------

МУЗОК (22.03.2016)

----------


## tanusha04

спасибо, за прекрасный материал!

----------

МУЗОК (22.03.2016)

----------


## верочка

Спасибо за чудесный материал!

----------

МУЗОК (23.03.2016)

----------


## t.chernetskaia

Впервые попала к Вам на страничку и застряла.... :Yes4: Хочу сказать Вам большое Спасибо за то,что делитесь таким ценным материалом со всеми нами.

----------

МУЗОК (29.03.2016)

----------


## TATYANA_UNCHA

Большое спасибо за Ваше творчество, за талант и щедрость!

----------

МУЗОК (04.04.2016)

----------


## Vestochka

> С удовольствием делюсь!
> 
> *"Отличное настроение"*
> 
> Фонограмма: 
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


                             МУЗОЧКА,  ОГРОМНАЯ БЛАГОДАРНОСТЬ ВАМ  от меня и деток ЗА ЩЕДРОСТЬ!!!  Не передать словами, сколько у Вас интересного!

----------

МУЗОК (05.04.2016)

----------


## Ремзия

Музочка! Большое спасибо за сценарии для старшей группы и за то, что направили меня к Вам в гости. Только теперь я буду уже не гость, а постоялец. Столько много интересного материала!!! Большое спасибо за то, что делитесь с нами и помогаете во всем!

----------

МУЗОК (12.04.2016)

----------


## viktorovas

Спасибо за материал!

----------

МУЗОК (06.05.2016)

----------


## yuzef

Огромное спасибо за материал!

----------

МУЗОК (06.05.2016)

----------


## Ирина-Ирен

Музочка, большое спасибо за сценарии к 9мая.
Спасибо за ваш богаты материал.

----------

МУЗОК (06.05.2016)

----------


## nat_music

спасибо за материал

----------

МУЗОК (09.05.2016)

----------


## Екатерина Козырева

Спасибо за вашу работу! :Vishenka 33:

----------

МУЗОК (09.05.2016)

----------


## эллона

> Это аналог игры со стёклышками "Смотри!". На осеннем празднике, дети, поменявшись стёклышком, просто становились в пары с любым партнёром, которого находили. А уже здесь, на весеннем, дети должны были найти того, у кого цветок был такого же цвета. Да мало того, не просто найти, но перед этим ещё и поменяться цветком с кем-то другим. В основной массе, дети справились  
> 
> 
> Игра с цветами "Найди пару": 
> 
> http://youtu.be/hQauTYuwuw8


Музочка! Очень интересная придумка, обязательно с детками поиграем.

----------

larisakoly (11.10.2016), Tatleo (19.04.2020), Королёк (05.10.2016), МУЗОК (10.05.2016)

----------


## Ирина-Ирен

Музочка, огромное спасибо за ваши летние разработки развлечений, здорово!
Спасибо за ваш труд, спасибо , что делитесь.

----------

МУЗОК (14.05.2016)

----------


## мальвина19

Милая Музочка, здравствуйте! В дом Ваш вхожу с уважением,
С собою взяла нотки радости и весенний букет настроения!
Желаю успешного творчества, везения и вдохновения,
Надеюсь, в гостях буду часто. Не только по воскресениям!!! :flower:

----------

МУЗОК (15.05.2016)

----------


## raritetca

просто глаза разбегаются, сколько у Вас всего интересного!!! спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

МУЗОК (15.05.2016)

----------


## SeverynkaIrina

Музочка! Солнечный, светлый, добрый человек, Музыкант Детства!!!
Забежала в твой домик  и глаза разбежались))) 
СПАСИБО!!!! 
Спасибо, что ты такой щедрый,добрый человек! 
Спасибо, что делишься материалом!Есть от чего оттолкнуться, есть о чём самой
 подумать...
Благодарю тебя!!!

----------

МУЗОК (16.05.2016)

----------


## Юличка М.

Впервые попала на Вашу страничку.Огромное Вам спасибо за творчество!!!

----------

МУЗОК (16.05.2016)

----------


## fashka

Спасибо за вашу щедрость, за ваше творчество!

----------

МУЗОК (17.05.2016)

----------


## maksun79

> Игровой праздник без подготовки для старших и подготовительных групп:


Спасибо огромное за сценарий!

----------

МУЗОК (18.05.2016)

----------


## Любовь Анатольевна

Жалко , что я не вижу ссылки.  :Blush2:   У вас темка для избранных? Очень хочется увидеть. :Blush2: 

_Музок!! Спасибо и еще раз спасибо!!  Игры, сценарии, песни!! Все такое интересное, и в то же время не сложное! Именно то, что нам нужно в работе! Вы кудесница! Вашим деткам повезло с вами!_

----------

МУЗОК (18.05.2016)

----------


## аленушка 70

Спасибо огромное за творчество, за возможность познакомиться с трудом коллег!!!!

----------

МУЗОК (21.05.2016)

----------


## SVETLANA_NV

Спасибо Вам за творчество!

----------

МУЗОК (23.05.2016)

----------


## СЛАВУНЧИК 76

Какая прелесть! Сколько знаю эту песенку про колобка, а использовать её как музыкальную игру, не пробовала!!! Спасибо Вам за идею!

----------

МУЗОК (28.05.2016)

----------


## Анжела72

> Игровой праздник без подготовки для старших и подготовительных групп:


Музочка, спасибо за летний материал!

----------

МУЗОК (29.05.2016)

----------


## belik88_88

добрый день!зашла впервые к Вам...по отзывам форумчан тут стооолько "вкусностей",но я почему то не вижу ни одной ссылочки((( как же быть?

----------

МУЗОК (29.05.2016)

----------


## эллона

> Игровое занятие для малышей. 
> 
> 
> Домик для птички: 
> (сценарий, музыка)


Музочка, если возможно, то очень хотелось бы получить ссылочку на это занятие, спасибо.

----------

МУЗОК (03.06.2016)

----------


## milana1717

Муза, огромное спасибо за то, что щедро делитесь бесценным материалом!

----------

МУЗОК (04.06.2016)

----------


## mswetlana23

Муза, ещё раз благодарю! Всегда интересно посмотреть как всё устроено у других,смотрела то, что мне доступно очень внимательно и очень рада увиденному!

----------

МУЗОК (10.06.2016)

----------


## laratet

Пришла и застряла! Музочка, огромное спасибо Вам за гостеприимство! Так уютно в Вашем домике!

----------

МУЗОК (12.06.2016)

----------


## mel00elena

> Ирочка, музыкой делилась 3 года назад Наташ - Natali-S - спасибо ей огромное! Вот "Опаньки":


Доброго времени суток, хозяйка замечательной темы и ее гости! МУЗОК-муза, танец "Опаньки просто замечательный. Спасибо Вам и Natali-S!!!

----------

МУЗОК (15.06.2016)

----------


## Анна Краус

Мечтаю познакомиться с Вашим творчеством

----------

МУЗОК (16.06.2016)

----------


## лариса61

Муза, ваш теплый и уютный домик, это как спасательный круг в любое время года! Спасибо вам за ваш огромный труд и за ваше доброе сердце!

----------

МУЗОК (01.07.2016)

----------


## jarinka

Муза, спасибо  большое!

----------

МУЗОК (01.07.2016)

----------


## татуся

Добрый вечер,МУЗОЧКА!!!
Спасибо,спасибо,спасибо!!!

----------

МУЗОК (08.08.2016)

----------


## Саби

Музочка, продолжаю открывать для себя беседку..Много где я не была...). Спасибо!

----------

МУЗОК (02.09.2016)

----------


## хвостик

Здравствуйте. Первый раз у Вас в темке, столько интересного, но мне не видно :Blush2:

----------

МУЗОК (11.09.2016)

----------


## xom

Муза! Спасибо за Ваш труд! Вы настоящая Муза!

----------

МУЗОК (12.09.2016)

----------


## Музрукоff

А тут наверное я проведу не один день. Музочка, пусти и сюда, пожалуйста!

----------

МУЗОК (19.09.2016)

----------


## mila110153

> Песня "Осень в гости к нам пришла":
> муз. Михайленко


Хочу тоже песню. откройся сим сим.

----------

МУЗОК (21.09.2016)

----------


## soloveychyk@yandex.ru

И сюда к Вам загляну)))) Вдохновлюсь Вашим талантом и творчеством!))) СПАСИБО!

----------

МУЗОК (28.09.2016)

----------


## larisakoly

Муза, спасибо.Какой вы отзывчивый и добрый человек. А песенка хорошая, добрая. Понравилась.

Музочка, классно! И переход с "расчесочкой" когда будет выучен здорово будет смотреться. А как бы узнать слова? А? Если вышлите, то оооочень буду благодарна! Интересно и незатрепанно!!!!

 Музочка, низкий поклон!!! Замечательное развлечение! Действительно без всяких репетиций, очень живо и для детей без напряга!

Огромное спасибо!!! Такие клевые слова!!! А твоя придуманная стихотворная строчка - бесподобна!!! Большое спасибо, что делишься с нами!!!! Замечательно смотрится!!!

Спасибо большое Муза!!! Я перепечатала из почты, потом уже увидела на странице у тебя! Счастлива неимоверно! Мне очень понравилось, обязательно куда-нибудь вставлю на празднике! Очень рада нашему знакомству!!!!

----------

МУЗОК (01.10.2016)

----------


## annova



----------

МУЗОК (02.10.2016)

----------


## oltischencko

Муза! Большое спасибо за  ваш материал!

----------

МУЗОК (04.10.2016)

----------


## varvara7371

Спасибо,Муза за весь предоставленный материал. Всегда легко и приятно работать по вашим сценариям.

----------

МУЗОК (04.10.2016)

----------


## Эльвира 37

> Спасибо огромное за материал .Очень многое переделала и кое-что сочинила. Включила "Морковкину свадьбу" и "Осень и овощи" и сделала единую линию развлечения. 
> 
> ОГОРОДНАЯ СКАЗКА 
> 
> Осеннее развлечение 
> для детей подготовительной логопедической группы № 3 
> МДОУ № 226 «СКАЗКА»


Здравствуйте Муза. Откройте,пожалуйста этот сценарий.СПАСИБО.

----------

МУЗОК (04.10.2016)

----------


## Muzira

Спасибочки, Музочка, за отзывчивость! Так хочется скорей познакомиться с Огородной сказочкой!

----------

МУЗОК (04.10.2016), Натка14 (10.10.2018)

----------


## notka75

> "Солнышко и краски": 
> http://youtu.be/UXF2MAjQr3U


Еще раз хочу поблагодарить за очень интересную идею!
[img]http://*********ru/11702329m.gif[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (05.10.2016)

----------


## Ириnka

Добрый день, Муза. Вы очень плодотворный и грамотный специалист :Ok: . Большое спасибо за Ваши наработки и конечно же за то, что беззаветно делитесь ими со всем миром

----------

МУЗОК (06.10.2016)

----------


## Татьяна Ст

Муза, я нашла ссылку, но не пойму, где мне найти фонограмму. Может, я что-то не так сделала? как же мне скачать эту замечательную игру? Помогите, пожалуйста!

----------

МУЗОК (09.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

*




> Только я там увидеть ничего не смогла - надо написать что-нибудь, да?..


Да, Оленька, написать надо  :Yes4: 




> Большое спасибо за Ваше творчество, за талант и щедрость!


Спасибо. Девочки, у кого меньше 30 сообщений, ссылки не откроются, пишите мне в личку, я поделюсь любым интересующим вас материалом. Если будут встречаться ссылки, закрытые на 100 или 500 сообщений, тоже напишите мне, я переведу их на 30 сообщений.




> добрый день!зашла впервые к Вам...по отзывам форумчан тут стооолько "вкусностей",но я почему то не вижу ни одной ссылочки((( как же быть?





> Здравствуйте. Первый раз у Вас в темке, столько интересного, но мне не видно


после того, как написано сообщение в этой Теме, почти весь материал открылся, добро пожаловать!

***




> А можно узнать название песни?


"Солнышко и краски". Здесь Танечка Цыганова выставляла вместе со своим танцем и песню: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post3959765 
Я же только немного изменила её композицию.

***



> Муза, я нашла ссылку, но не пойму, где мне найти фонограмму. Может, я что-то не так сделала? как же мне скачать эту замечательную игру? Помогите, пожалуйста!


Танечка, о какой игре речь? Напиши мне в личку, я дам тебе фонограмму.
Таня, у тебя откроются все мои сообщения после того, как ты напишешь в любой теме форума, а их сотни, 30 сообщений. И ещё одно условие: обязательно в той теме, где хочешь увидеть скрытый материал, должно быть одно твоё сообщение.  В этой теме оно уже есть. Осталось набрать 29 сообщений в любых темах.

----------

larisakoly (21.10.2016)

----------


## Елабужанка

Ой, а   я тут  впервые...хотела  полюбоваться  чем-нибудь, но  вижу  только  голубое  и  голубое.Будем  надеяться,что  и  меня впустят в  этот гостеприимный  домик :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 34:

----------

МУЗОК (10.10.2016)

----------


## балалайка

Муза! огромное спасибо за бесценный материал!

----------

МУЗОК (11.10.2016)

----------


## larisakoly

> выставленного видео, осеннего развлечения: 
> 
> Видео:


Муза, как здорово, когда есть видио и тут же описание!! Сначала начала читать описание, потом решила посмотреть видио, одно другому очень помогает!!! Большое спасибо!!!




> "Солнышко и краски":


 *Музочка, какое трогательное видио для мамы!!!* Я уверена, что все мамы были просто растроганы этим танцем. Детям доставляло это истинное наслаждение!!! Спасибо за идею! А можно узнать название песни? Или это авторская? Спасибо!!!




> Танцевальная игра с девочками


 Мне очень понравилась эта идея: а уж как понравилась девочкам было видно!!! Спасибо Муза, умеешь сделать конфетку!!!

Замечательно девочки справились с танцем, Выглядели очень уверенно! Умнички!!!




> Игра: "Веселись, детвора!"


Какой замечательный хоровод!!! Муза, как всегда классно здорово!!!




> *Спасибо, очень заинтересовал танец! Музочка, пожалуйста, если есть возможность, поделитесь плюсом и минусом к этому танцу! Или, хотя бы, минусом.*


Молодцы и дети и их родители! Всем весело!!!




> Сочинила припев и переделала немного слова.


Муза, какая ты умница-разумница и танцы составляешьи песни сочиняешь, и всякие премудрости сочиняешь!!!




> Займи домик


Какая игра интересная!!! Спасибо!!!

----------

МУЗОК (11.10.2016)

----------


## о-ля-ля

Муза, думала, что во всех твоих домиках уже побывала, и вот нашла, что здесь ещё не была. Можно зайти?

----------

МУЗОК (12.10.2016)

----------


## ТВЕРИЧАНКА

:Tender:

----------


## lyalya67

Как здорово , что есть такая тема , сколько здесь всего интересного и нужного . Спасибо , что делитесь с нами !

----------


## larisakoly

> Моё ноу-хау: УЧАСТВУЮТ ВСЕ ДЕТИ!


Муза, действительно! Так просто вроде, а сама не додумалась! Спасибо за изюминку!!!




> номер "Весёлые ножки"?


Конечно, когда знаешь, как все это происходит, то смотришь "другими" глазами. А со стороны, не зная всех тонкостей, то выглядело очень оригинально, ново и завораживающе!!!!

----------

МУЗОК (13.10.2016)

----------


## na4a

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tcdk...layer_embedded


Спасибо огромное.Танец на новый год есть! Еще раз спасибо. :Yahoo:

----------

lusina (03.01.2017), Варшава (31.10.2016), Галина Ермачок (08.11.2018), Дзюбкина (11.11.2016), МУЗОК (14.10.2016), соколинка (01.12.2021)

----------


## luisa

Здравствуйте! Все- таки музыкальный руководитель ОЧЕНЬ творческая профессия. Кто сомневается, пусть заглянет к Вам на занятие. Спасибо, Вам!

----------

МУЗОК (15.10.2016)

----------


## Ляля58

> По просьбе выставляю озвучку, которую по моей просьбе делала Ирочка - Парина. 
> 
> Говорящая Тучка:


какая замечательная говорящая тучка!

----------

МУЗОК (16.10.2016), Парина (08.04.2019)

----------


## Дзюбкина

Спасибо,  дорогая Муза  за " Солнышко  и  краски "!  очень  понравилось, отложила  для  марта Спасибо!!!

----------

МУЗОК (26.10.2016)

----------


## Марина ан

Муза, спасибо  большое за "Солнышкины сказки" и "Домик для птички"! И за все-все остальное!!!

----------

МУЗОК (26.10.2016)

----------


## volya-74

Помогите,пожайлуста,с Новогодним сценарием,где много героев. Благодарю.

Ищу сценарий на Новый год,где много героев.

----------

МУЗОК (29.10.2016)

----------


## Т.К-Пчелка

Здравствуйте! Пустите пожалуйста в Вашу темку. Заранее благодарю!

----------

МУЗОК (29.10.2016)

----------


## Natallive

> Снежок. Танец. 
> Муз. Е.Гомоновой (Танец для мамочки), А.Филиппенко (Пляска с листочками), нар. и др. 
> 
> 1. Бегут по залу: ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


Музочка, спасибо огромное! Для малышей, как всегда всё заезжанное. А здесь - новиночки! Спасибо Вам!

----------

svetlana41166 (11.11.2021), МУЗОК (30.10.2016)

----------


## lalanya

спасибо большое..

----------

МУЗОК (30.10.2016)

----------


## elenaSneg

Тук, тук, в ваш замечательный домик!

----------

МУЗОК (30.10.2016)

----------


## svetlana_50

Можно попасть на ваши странички?

----------

МУЗОК (03.11.2016)

----------


## Т.С.

Можно в гости? Туки-тук!

----------

m-diana-2007 (21.01.2017), МУЗОК (04.11.2016)

----------

